# Der "Schaut, was ich Neues fürs Fatbike gekauft habe"- Thread!



## FlowinFlo (11. September 2013)

Eine Galerie für alle kleinen und großen Neuanschaffungen rund ums Fatbike!
Auch Teile, die nicht zwingend nur für Fatbikes sind, 
hier aus einem bestimmten Grund aber besonders Sinn machen, dürfen  selbstverständlich gezeigt werden.

Bitte mit Artikelnamen posten, damit gleichzeitig eine Art Bibliothek entsteht, 
die anderen Anregungen geben kann und bei späteren Käufen weiterhilft. 

Also her mit euren Teilen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. September 2013)

Ich mache gleich mal den Anfang...

Hope Fatsno Schnellspanner-Set fürs Fatty:









Super Verarbeitung und edles Äußeres wie von Hope gewohnt.

An der Stelle nochmals ein dickes Dankeschön an Thomas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (11. September 2013)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit einen Jones H-bar als Lenker. Großartiges Teil, bequem und mit sehr vielen Griffmöglichkeiten.
http://instagram.com/p/cbFbt5G8Ob/
http://instagram.com/p/ca8rIvG8IH/


----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2013)

Meine Anschaffung ?
Das Mail ist raus 
Mein Rahmen wird aber erst 2014 in Produktion gehen
Natürlich ti....


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Natürlich ti....



Natürlich!  Das wird sicher wieder fein - ich freu mich schon wie Bolle! 

Die H-Bars haben was, auch wenn mir die unterbrochenen noch einen Ticken besser gefallen!


----------



## harald_legner (12. September 2013)

Optisch ist der Cut H-Bar schon noch 'witziger', stimmt wohl. Aber ich nutze gerne den zusätzlichen Platz für GPS und Beleuchtung. Und wenn ich dann noch die Rolle am Lenker befestige, wird's bald eng ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

Daran habe ich auch sofort gedacht. Ist wirklich für absoluten Gebrauch gedacht.

Zu mir kommt bald ein schönes Kettenblatt....


----------



## dertutnix (13. September 2013)

wäre das nicht in diesem thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605850 sinnvoller aufgehoben?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. September 2013)

Eigenlich nicht. Das soll kein Katalog sein, 
sondern eine Galerie für einzelne Teile zum Hunger machen usw.


----------



## dertutnix (14. September 2013)

aha

galerie? dann fehlen die bilder und stört das geschriebene...


----------



## Bumble (14. September 2013)

Wie wärs wenn ohne großes Gequatsche ein Foto der Neuanschaffung eingestellt wird, so wie bei Post 2 mit den Schnellspannern 

Kommentare sollten sich danach halt auch *im Rahmen *halten, sonst isses nur ein weiterer Laberthread und den brauchen wir wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. September 2013)

Genau so!


----------



## Stinkmarder (14. September 2013)

*BRAVE MACHINE*
Paßt auch beim Fatty


----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2013)

Muss man denn alles zu Tode diskutieren? Der Laden läuft doch.


----------



## yo_eddy (9. Oktober 2013)

Was für 'ne Tonne! 

Hätte auch nie gedacht, dass ich jemals für einen Fahrradreifen mehr latze, als für Autoreifen...jetzt müßte nur das Bike noch kommen, aber das dauert wohl noch ein bissel...





Tubeless mit Milch wird bei dem schwierig vermute ich, weil er am Rand, wo er im Felgenhorn sitzt, eine Riffelung hat (um das Wandern zu verhindern denke ich). Da sind Undichtigkeiten vorprogrammiert, mal sehen.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## mr.gould (9. Oktober 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Was für 'ne Tonne!
> 
> Tubeless mit Milch wird bei dem schwierig vermute ich, weil er am Rand, wo er im Felgenhorn sitzt, eine Riffelung hat (um das Wandern zu verhindern denke ich). Da sind Undichtigkeiten vorprogrammiert, mal sehen.
> 
> ...



Gibt's dafür nicht Silikon-Dichtmasse o.a. einen dünnen Streifen Schaumklebeband?

-

Dieser hier wird morgen installiert. Man beachte die Länge der Züge


----------



## zoomer (9. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Gibt's dafür nicht Silikon-Dichtmasse



Prust 

So weit sind wir also schon ...



Wobei,
hat irgendwie Style bei 'nem Fatbike 

Und warum nicht,
eine dicke Silikonwurscht in die Ecke zwischen Bett und Horn,
braucht man keine Latexmilch mehr.


Mehr die fortgeschrittene Favela-Tubless Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2013)

Nicht direkt fürs Fatty. Aber frisch gekauft mit Ontopic-Bezug:


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Oktober 2013)

Nicht schlecht! 
Sogar die Old School-Variante mit plangefrästen Felgenflanken.


----------



## Vighor (23. Oktober 2013)

XX1 Style 32T Kettenblad von Works Components. 37g und Purple


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

Schön! 

Und ich habe heut mein Geld von Wolftooth Components erstattet bekommen,
weil mein 30er KB nach 6 Wochen noch immer nicht da ist...


----------



## Vighor (23. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Und ich habe heut mein Geld von Wolftooth Components erstattet bekommen,
> weil mein 30er KB nach 6 Wochen noch immer nicht da ist...


R2-bike hat ein 30t xx1 style von Extralite im assortiment .. Kostet nur 67,50


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Und ich habe heut mein Geld von Wolftooth Components erstattet bekommen,
> weil mein 30er KB nach 6 Wochen noch immer nicht da ist...



Da hat mirfe was neues am Start.  Schau mal im XX1 Alternativ - Fred.


----------



## corra (24. Oktober 2013)

erstmal ein fatt bike damit man hier auch posten darf 





ne race face stütze 




und das innen lager ich komm auf die grössen verhälltnisse noch nicht so klar


----------



## yo_eddy (25. Oktober 2013)

Feinde der Nacht ... der Postbote war da! 





Selbst im Hellen schon hell...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## BigJohn (25. Oktober 2013)

Ach wegen der edlen Tasche is die so teuer...


----------



## yo_eddy (25. Oktober 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ach wegen der edlen Tasche is die so teuer...





Ist wie mit gutem Werkzeug: tut nur einmal - aber richtig - weh. Danach ist's gut...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (25. Oktober 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Ist wie mit gutem Werkzeug: tut nur einmal - aber richtig - weh. Danach ist's gut...
> 
> Grüße,
> Axel


 Manche müssen aber aufs Budget achten. 
Deshalb hab ich mir nur die Supernova Airstream mit Rücklicht gekauft (Hoffentlich komt Paket heute an, dan komen später auch Bilder)


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2013)

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## oli_muenchen (25. Oktober 2013)

Sehr nett in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Oktober 2013)

@Optimizer: Nette Idee und man meint fast, dass die Größenverhältnisse so stimmen müssen! 





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und ich habe heut mein Geld von Wolftooth Components erstattet bekommen,
> weil mein 30er KB nach 6 Wochen noch immer nicht da ist...




3 Tage später hieß es dann: Kommando zurück!
Dass einen 36g Alu so in Atem halten können! 








Der Kundensupport bei Wolf Tooth Components ist übrigens erste Sahne!


----------



## stuhli (6. November 2013)

Nachdem das 9fach XT Schaltwerk nicht der Bringer am Fatty war (pro Tour gerne 6 Kettenabwürfe) und wieder ans 97er Cannondale zum Verkauf zurück wanderte, musste Ersatz her. 
Wenn neu dann 10fach und gedämpft. Dazu noch ne Blumenverkleidung  fürs Kettenblatt und ein günstiger Wegweiser.

Shimano ZEE Schaltwer und Schalter
Shimano XT Kassette (11-36) und Kette
Truvativ Rock Guard white flowers
Das Falk Navi 'limited edition' erlebt Premiere am *WOBBLER*, kommt aber auch an mein Fully.

Diese Woche erfolgt der Zusammenbau


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Dazu noch ne Blumenverkleidung  fürs Kettenblatt ...




Ha, die hab ich neulich auch entdeckt 


Cool !
(aber auch NUR am Fatbike)

Sieht die dann wirklich aus wie Porzellan ?


----------



## aemkei77 (6. November 2013)

Shadow + ist einfach genial, habs am Enduro für 9 fach und jetzt am Fatty für 10 fach - deutlich leiser und fast nie Kettenverlust 

Bei 1x10 mit Zee wirst du wohl nie die Kette verlieren, guter Kauf!


----------



## stuhli (6. November 2013)

@zoomer ..... sieht echt aus wie Porzellan un passt wirklich nur ans Fatbike  ....... ans ScandAL würd ichs aber auch machen. 

@aemkai77 ....... hab mich vorher ein bissl umgehört. @Optimizer hat schliesslichh den Ausschlag gegeben, weil er auch mit der ZEE zufrieden ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. November 2013)

Gute Wahl! Ich hatte mit dem XT Shadow+ noch keinen einzigen Kettenabwurf am Fatty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (8. November 2013)

Bevor die Dinger nirgendwo mehr vorrÃ¤tig sind bzw. man ~ 150 â¬ investieren muss: 






War wohl das letzte Exemplar von bike-components.de.


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

schick.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. November 2013)

In der Tat.

Werden die nicht mehr produziert oder meinst du nur den Fatbiketeile-Saisonbeginn?


----------



## Bumble (8. November 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Bevor die Dinger nirgendwo mehr vorrätig sind bzw. man ~ 150  investieren muss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kosten die nicht eh schon immer 150 

Was hast du denn bezahlt ? Will mir den auch noch holen.
War der Befestigungssatz dabei oder geht der extra ?


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

voll der boom.
wie war das cosmic hat alle 2014er fatbikes bereits verkauft?


----------



## Bumble (8. November 2013)

Weil in letzter Zeit einige Kunststoff-Reifenheber dran glauben mussten gabs jetzt die hier:






und noch was:






hier rechts sieht man wie es mal ausgesehn hat






Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert dass er bei ner CS-M970 die Ritzel aus dem Alu-Spacer rausgetreten hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (8. November 2013)

Ich habe erst einen Kunststoffheber gekillt und das nur, 
weil ich den Reifen nicht weit genug in die Felgenbettmitte gezogen habe. 
Ich habe jetzt die Lezyne Power Lever - die sind wirklich hart im Nehmen.
Deine dürften da nochmal ´ne Schippe drauflegen! 

Der maddda hat sowas mit einer Kassette auch schon geschafft, 
müsste aber eine XT gewesen sein...


----------



## Bumble (8. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der maddda hat sowas mit einer Kassette auch schon geschafft,
> müsste aber eine XT gewesen sein...



XT hält bei mir garnet, die tret ich sofort krumm 

Schade dass jetzt auch die XTR aufgibt, hat aber ordentlich lange durchgehalten.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. November 2013)

Den Gepäckträger gibt es nur noch via amazon ohne lange Lieferzeit bzw. ab Lager. Bezahlt habe ich 104  mit Versand, Befestigungsmaterial ist mit dabei. Angesichts dessen, dass man für den Kram einzeln ca. 50  Kröten löhnen soll, war das jetzt quasi ein Schnäppchen. Verarbeitung hochwertig, auf Tubus-Niveau. 





Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro2_248 using Tapatalk


----------



## corra (9. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> XT hält bei mir garnet, die tret ich sofort krumm
> 
> Schade dass jetzt auch die XTR aufgibt, hat aber ordentlich lange durchgehalten.



hab die xt auch schon kaputt bekommen bin mit den sram red/black kasetten ganz zufrieden


----------



## dorfmann (16. November 2013)

​


----------



## aemkei77 (16. November 2013)

Geile Idee


----------



## losbub (16. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Weil in letzter Zeit einige Kunststoff-Reifenheber dran glauben mussten gabs jetzt die hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtrainer (18. November 2013)

Neue Ausbaustufe.

Teile schon verbaut.


----------



## yo_eddy (19. November 2013)

45NRTH Fasterkatt

http://45nrth.com/products/softgoods/fasterkatt

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht nach drei Fahrten:

- in Summe top Schuh
- Größenangaben nach 45NRTH website sehr exakt. Es gibt eine Anleitung, wie man die Füße vermisst, um die richtige Größe zu bestellen, bei mir waren noch 3mm Luft zur nächsten Größe und das kommt gefühlt so hin, wenn der Fuß im Schuh ist.
- wenn man in diesem Schuh dicke Socken tragen will, muss man das berücksichtigen bei der Größenfeststellung
- Reißverschluss geht recht schwer zu. Ich werde mit speziellem Fett für die wasserdichten Reissverschlüsse von bspw. Fotorucksäcken mal rumprobieren.
- das System Innenschuh/Aussenschuh klappt prima. Einziges Manko: der Festhalter für die Schnüre des Innenschuhs drückt ein wenig, wenn man ihn einfach so reinlegt. D.h. man muss für sich die genaue Position finden, wo er hinpasst, ohne zu stören.
- rechter Schuh drückt bei mir etwas am Beinabschluss, ist aber nicht wirklich unangenehm und wird nach dem dritten Mal Tragen schon besser.
- wasserdicht, mit Schlauch getestet...
- nach 4 Stunden Fahrt bei 0 Grad wird's frisch am Fuß. Ist halt ein Schuh für die Übergangszeit.
EDIT:
- mit Gore Thermo Socken passt mein Fuß exakt in den Schuh, kein Druckgefühl, voll ausgefüllt. 
- auch nach drei Stunden bei 0 Grad nicht kalt und kaum geschwitzt, obwohl ich normalerweise leicht an den Füßen schwitze 
EDIT 2:
- nach drei Stunden bei -3 im Schnitt, max. -5 Grad, werden langsam die Zehen etwas kühler, aber noch nicht unangenehm.
Das ist auch die "Tiefsttemperatur" seitens des Herstellers. Scheine also einen "Normfuß" zu haben
- über die Cleats kommt keine Kälte durch!
EDIT 3:
Mein linker Fasterkatt ist heute nach nur 400km kaputtgegangen. Schwachstelle ist der Reissverschluss oben auf dem Schuh, der ist bei angezogenem Schuh aufgegangen. Problem ist, wenn man versucht den Zipper wieder runterzuziehen (geht bei normalen Reissverschlüssen), geht das bei diesem - wasserdichten - nicht. War nur unter Schmerzen möglich, dann noch aus dem Schuh zu kommen...
Das Problem mit dem engen Reissverschluss haben andere auch: http://muddybrownsevents.blogspot.de/2013/11/45nrth-fasterkatt-test-ride-report.html
Zitat: " The only problem is the over shoe material has no stretch in it and its not the easiest zip to pull up. Not sure if i have fat feet but they could have done with another 1/4" of material to make it easier to get the zip going."

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2013)

Nachdem ich jetzt bereits mehrfach auf dem Schotterweg 
Fussgänger mitsamt deren Hunden zu Tode erschreckt habe 
(scheinbar hört sich ein heranrollendes Fatty an wie eine hereinbrechende Geröll-Lawine, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären ), 
habe ich jetzt das hier:





klein und richtig schön laut, hört man schon aus weiter Ferne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (21. November 2013)

Ich finde die kleinen dinger auch fein, habe zwar momentan noch keine montiert, hab die noch rumliegen vom anderen rad - ich bell halt momentan mal laut - noch.
scho wieder ein paar gramm gespart. 

Nee , im ernst mal sehen, ich glaube ich werde die auch wieder montieren


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Auf dem Kurbelmarkt ist ja noch nicht sooo viel los fÃ¼r Fatbikes.
Entweder muss man auf ISIS o.Ã¤. zurÃ¼ck- oder sehr tief in die Tasche greifen!
Da kam mir das Angebot von On One gerade recht, eine Dreifachkurbel fÃ¼r 23â¬.

Und so sieht die Truvativ Blaze Howitzer - hier mit dem schon zuvor gezeigten 30T KB - aus:









Die Kurbelarme wiegen 540g, die Kurbel samt Innenlagerschrauben und KB 627g.


----------



## Optimizer (25. November 2013)

shit...die Woche schon zweimal bei on-one bestellt. Hätt ich mir als günstigen Ersatzkurbelsatz auf die Seite legen können....

Das Gewicht ist ja eigentlich garnicht so schlecht. Meine Hussefelt 1.1 DH ist da glaubich schwerer....


----------



## Pugy (25. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Auf dem Kurbelmarkt ist ja noch nicht sooo viel los für Fatbikes.
> Entweder muss man auf ISIS zurück- oder sehr tief in die Tasche greifen!
> Da kam mir das Angebot von On One gerade recht, eine ISIS-Dreifachkurbel für 23.
> 
> Und so sieht die Truvativ Blaze - hier mit dem schon zuvor gezeigten 30T KB - aus:


 
Im Angebot (aktuell) steht das es eine Howitzer ist. Ich dachte immer Howitzer und ISIS passen nicht 100%.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Schau mal drüben im Fatty Thread und ich passe meines hier sicherheitshalber an.


----------



## Vighor (1. Dezember 2013)

KS Lev 31.6  150mm travel 
520gr ohne Kabel


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich auch, nur rustikaler (  ):


----------



## yo_eddy (3. Dezember 2013)

2014 Next SL, 175mm Achse für 170mm Hinterbau, 100mm Bracket:





Für den Sommerbetrieb, die versau' ich jetzt noch nicht...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2013)

nobel geht die Welt zugrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2013)

und sehr sexy die next <3


----------



## drurs (3. Dezember 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> 2014 Next SL, 175mm Achse für 170mm Hinterbau, 100mm Bracket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas schwebt mir auch vor, wo hast die denn her?
LG Uli


----------



## yo_eddy (3. Dezember 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Sowas schwebt mir auch vor, wo hast die denn her?



Da es die in Deutschland in dieser Zusammenstellung nicht gibt (und mangels Nachfrage nicht geben wird), habe ich bei universalcycles.com in USA bestellt. Die Bestellnummern dort sind:

64719-152979 cranks
64847-153373 bottom bracket
64721-152989 spider 3x

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## drurs (3. Dezember 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Da es die in Deutschland in dieser Zusammenstellung nicht gibt (und mangels Nachfrage nicht geben wird), habe ich bei universalcycles.com in USA bestellt. Die Bestellnummern dort sind:
> 
> 64719-152979 cranks
> 64847-153373 bottom bracket
> ...



Danke, an dem Shop bin ich auch dran, blos grad nicht lieferbar...
Ich dachte du hättest vielleicht nen Shop in UK aufgetan...;-)
LG, Uli


----------



## cubation (3. Dezember 2013)

Noch den Next Schriftzug runter und ich wuerde sie mir gerne schenken lassen. 


Thomas


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Da es die in Deutschland in dieser Zusammenstellung nicht gibt (und mangels Nachfrage nicht geben wird), habe ich bei universalcycles.com in USA bestellt. Die Bestellnummern dort sind:
> 
> 64719-152979 cranks
> 64847-153373 bottom bracket
> ...


Und ich dachte du willst nur die Achse für die Hollowgram?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (3. Dezember 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hättest vielleicht nen Shop in UK aufgetan...;-)



Hatte ich gesucht, aber keinen gefunden. Ich denke, in UK kommt die Kurbel erst 2014.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du willst nur die Achse für die Hollowgram?



Wollt ich, habe mich aber spontan umentschieden, aus mehreren Gründen:

- die Next finde ich auch ziemlich schick
- ebenfalls System mit austauschbarem Spider und 30mm Achse
- im Gegensatz zu CD haben die RF-Jungs per Mail sehr schnell und nett geantwortet, das sollte auch honoriert werden
- der bearing preloader an der Next (über Gewinde einstellbar) gefällt mir besser als bei CD

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Axel,
was hat der Spaß gekostet mit allem drum und dran ????

Gruß Kai




yo_eddy schrieb:


> Da es die in Deutschland in dieser Zusammenstellung nicht gibt (und mangels Nachfrage nicht geben wird), habe ich bei universalcycles.com in USA bestellt. Die Bestellnummern dort sind:
> 
> 64719-152979 cranks
> 64847-153373 bottom bracket
> ...


----------



## yo_eddy (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Kai,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> was hat der Spaß gekostet mit allem drum und dran ????



ohne die Kettenblätter: $570 für die Artikel, $50 Versand. Darauf dann 4,7% Zoll, darauf 19% EUSt. macht gut 570 Euro.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Dezember 2013)

is jan Schnäppchen.
Bei mir käme noch die B.O.R 666XC mit in die Auswahl, is zwar auch nicht das Schnäppchen.
Aber ob das auch mit einem 170/190 mm Hinterbau passt ???




yo_eddy schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Das einzig mir bekannte Innenlager, das aus einem Stahlblock geschnitzt wird:

Truvativ Howitzer in 100mm mit 433g


----------



## criscross (6. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das einzig mir bekannte Innenlager, das aus einem Stahlblock geschnitzt wird:
> 
> Truvativ Howitzer in 100mm mit 433g



da bekommt man ja richtig was fürs Geld


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Allerdings!
Und ein weiterer positiver Aspekt: Der Schwerpunkt am Bike wandert deutlich nach unten.


----------



## losbub (6. Dezember 2013)

....und ich dachte gelesen zu haben das die Lagerschalen da aus alu wären


----------



## SirQuickly (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir eine Rahmentasche genäht.

Material ist Cordura 1000
Materialkosten inkl Klettverschluss und Reissverschluss ca 30 Euro.
Als erstes hab ich mir eine Schablone gemacht-da ist der Flaschenhalter ausgespart..das hab ich noch geändert:





Dann gings los...









Innentasche fürs Handy/Kamera




Jetzt dann von links auf rechts drehen...



Und schon siehts nach Tasche aus 




Erste Anprobe





Gedauert hat das ganze ca 4 Stunden...bin ganz zufrieden mit der Bastelei. Geht bestimmt auch schneller-war aber mein Jungfernritt auf der Nähmaschine

Hab bei der Anprobe festgestellt das am Sitzrohr oben noch ein Klettverschluss gut wäre damit beim Reissverschluss öffnen die Tasche an Ort und Stelle bleibt....


----------



## aemkei77 (6. Dezember 2013)

coole Tasche, meine ersten Nähversuche waren deutlich schlechter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Kommt man mit einer normalen maschine bzw nadel aus?


----------



## SirQuickly (6. Dezember 2013)

Normale Nähmaschine und eine Jeansnadel hab ich benutzt.


----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2013)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Normale Nähmaschine und eine Jeansnadel hab ich benutzt.



Das ist keine normale Nähmaschine - das  ist eine *Necchi !!!* 


(Ich kenne Leute die ersteigern die Dinger, ohne nähen zu können,
nur wegen des Designs)


----------



## SirQuickly (7. Dezember 2013)

Ok.Das ist eine Necchi.Ich muss jetzt mal googeln was das jetzt für mein weiteres Leben bedeutet.Meine Frau hat die bei Aldi gekauft....


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

Das Fatbike-Treffen war teuer für mich, hier eine von 3 Neuanschaffungen:







Bin gespannt wie es sich morgen auf dem Trail macht.


----------



## mtbbee (10. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Fatbike-Treffen war teuer für mich, hier eine von 3 Neuanschaffungen:
> 
> Bin gespannt wie es sich morgen auf dem Trail macht.



war für mich auch ein gewisses Treffen 

Die Pedalen habe ich inzwischen auch in 3 facher Ausführung an unseren Rädern verteilt - kommen ausgezeichnet damit zurecht und 300g sind super


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

Vor allem 298g für 54 incl. Versand sind unschlagbar 

optisch machts auch was her


----------



## yo_eddy (10. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> optisch machts auch was her



Wenn die in die Wade einschlägt, auch...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## zoomer (10. Dezember 2013)

Aber mit Bärentatzen sahen meine Schienbeine weniger schlimm aus
als mit den heutigen Flatpedals und Pins ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

Anschaffung Nr.2






Durfte bei Scyllas Dropper mal probedrücken und war überzeugt dass das Teil um Welten besser ist als das Original-Gelumps von der Forca


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

Bei der Gelegeinheit wurde dann gleich noch die Forca umgebaut auf Zuganlenkung von Vorne, ebenfalls bei der Dropper abgeschaut 

Die Einrast-Löcher für den Stift hab ich auf der anderen Seite neu gebohrt und das mittlere, welches ich eh nicht benötige, weggelassen. 
Das obere Loch ist jetzt zusätzlich noch paar mm weiter oben, für noch nen Hauch mehr Absenkung bei "Sattel unten"


----------



## losbub (10. Dezember 2013)

Die Pedale für 54,- ist ein guter preis. Für den preis bekommst normalerweise nur 1 Stück davon.
Gab oder gibt's die auch in  komplett schwarz (gibt es) zu dem preis ?
Schöner grosser käfig 102x90 stimmt das?
Gib mal "laut" wie die sich in der Praxis machen.


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt viele lustige Farben.

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/caged_pedals/echo_tr_caged/c149p11193.html

Hab auf der Insel bestellt, weils mich wegen dem 10% Rabatt billiger kam als in Deutschland.

War übriegens ein Tipp von  @scylla , will mich da jetzt nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2013)

jaja, dafür krieg ich dann auch die kloppe, wenn sie nix taugen 

jetzt fehlt nur noch die dropper am dropper-hebel! oder ist das anschaffung nr. 3?


----------



## zoomer (10. Dezember 2013)

Wenn leicht wichtig ist,
am Flash fahr ich so was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wenn leicht wichtig ist,
> am Flash fahr ich so was.



noch nie gesehn die Teile 

ganz schön billig und leicht aber auch schrecklich hässlich 

kommt mir das nur so vor oder steht man da brutal weit von der Kurbel weg ? sieht zumindest so aus


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> jaja, dafür krieg ich dann auch die kloppe, wenn sie nix taugen



Na ich hoffe doch mal dass es dazu nicht kommt 



scylla schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch die dropper am dropper-hebel! oder ist das anschaffung nr. 3?



Ich bastel lieber an der Forca rum bis sie perfekt ist. Der Hebel war echt der größte Schwachpunkt an dem Teil.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das obere Loch ist jetzt zusätzlich noch paar mm weiter oben, für noch nen Hauch mehr Absenkung bei "Sattel unten"



Schöne Bastelei! 
Weswegen du dir aber antust ohne Faltenbalg zu fahren,
werde ich nie verstehen!


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub net, dass des wirklich was bringt und steh auch generell net so auf Verhüterli


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Dezember 2013)

Allerdings passt das (sonst recht unansehnliche) faltige Verhüterli super zu den fetten Reifen!
Ganz anders als diese dürre Hungerrippe.....


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

hmm, ich weiss net, naja mal schaun, das muss ich mir mal durch den kopf gehn lassen


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2013)

ich find sie auch mit dem verhüterli schöner. könnte aber auch daher kommen, dass ich meine dropper so mag (rosarote brille und so )


----------



## zoomer (10. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> noch nie gesehn die Teile
> 
> ganz schön billig und leicht aber auch schrecklich hässlich
> 
> kommt mir das nur so vor oder steht man da brutal weit von der Kurbel weg ? sieht zumindest so aus



Ich finde sie nicht hässlich (das heisst was)

Sie sind etwas kleiner (schmäler aber dafür recht lang), aber
der Grip ist für mich mehr als ausreichend.
Für's Fatty wären sie mir optisch etwas zu leicht, von der
Funktion her aber kein Problem.


Ach ja,
der Faltenbalg stört mich nicht und so schaut's echt etwas dürr aus.


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> der Faltenbalg stört mich nicht und so schaut's echt etwas dürr aus.



Naja, je öfter ichs mir anschau ...... 

Wie beim Terminator, wenn am Ende die Haut ab ist und nur noch das Gerippe da steht


----------



## BigJohn (10. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wenn leicht wichtig ist,
> am Flash fahr ich so was.


Ich finde nur weil pins drauf sind, müssen es nicht gleich Pizzateller sein:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24298_Traverse-XCF-05AC-Plattformpedale.html
Auf solchen Pedalen hab ich auch mit Trekkingschuhen guten Grip, was bei normalen Flats leider nicht so klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Grün harmoniert hervorragend mit einem Faltenbalg! Wenn der Sattel wieder hochfährt und der Balg sich entfaltet, dann erinnert das an eine Blume in saftigem Gras, die ihre Blüte öffnet. 

Willst du dieser Hommage an den Frühling wirklich entsagen?


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich finde nur weil pins drauf sind, müssen es nicht gleich Pizzateller sein:
> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24298_Traverse-XCF-05AC-Plattformpedale.html
> Auf solchen Pedalen hab ich auch mit Trekkingschuhen guten Grip, was bei normalen Flats leider nicht so klappt.



die hat mein mann auch mal gekauft fürs trekking-stadtradl, und ich konnte es mir natürlich nicht verkneifen, die auszuprobieren.
ich sag nur "aua". auf ner normalen mtb-tour und mit 5.10 schuhen geht das gar nicht. anfangs hat man zwar grip, das ist wahr, aber am ende dann eher schmerzen. außerdem finde ich den stand zu kipplig. die aufstandsfläche ist einfach zu klein.


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Grün harmoniert hervorragend mit einem Faltenbalg! Wenn der Sattel wieder hochfährt und der Balg sich entfaltet, dann erinnert das an eine Blume in saftigem Gras, die ihre Blüte öffnet.
> 
> Willst du dieser Hommage an den Frühling wirklich entsagen?



Ich glaub du hast mich überzeugt, werd mir dann noch zusätzlich so nen kleinen Rückspiegel montieren und zur Stütze hin ausrichten, damit ich auch nix von dem  Schauspiel verpasse.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist bei den echo pedalen die lagerqualität mittlerweile?


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wie ist bei den echo pedalen die lagerqualität mittlerweile?


Frag mich mal in nem Jahr 
Out of the Box läufts mal super geschmeidig aber schon straff, also kein Propeller-Pedal.


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wie ist bei den echo pedalen die lagerqualitÃ¤t mittlerweile?



man sollte sie regelmÃ¤Ãig gut abschmieren, ich mach das auch schon im neuzustand. dann halten sie zumindest lÃ¤nger als bei meinen anderen pedalen . haltbarkeitswunder sind auch die echos nicht. wobei ich halt schon angeblich superhaltbare 150â¬ pedale hatte, die nach 2 tagen tot waren und nach 2 wochen die achse zerfressen. da die stahlachse zu halten scheint, gehen die echos besonders zu dem preis schwer in ordnung. 
ein kumpel der sich mit lagern auskennt, hat die echos auch mal offen gehabt und meinte, da seien stinknormale standardlager drin. werd ich dann halt einfach mal tauschen wenn's mir zu sehr eiert.


----------



## rayc (11. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> die hat mein mann auch mal gekauft fürs trekking-stadtradl, und ich konnte es mir natürlich nicht verkneifen, die auszuprobieren.
> ich sag nur "aua". auf ner normalen mtb-tour und mit 5.10 schuhen geht das gar nicht. anfangs hat man zwar grip, das ist wahr, aber am ende dann eher schmerzen. außerdem finde ich den stand zu kipplig. die aufstandsfläche ist einfach zu klein.


Ja mit der Aufstandsfläche ist das so ne Sache, aber bei Clickies ist die ja auch oft nicht größer und abkippen um die Pedalachse kann ja jedes Pedal . Haben die 5.10s ne recht weiche Sohle im Sinne von biegsam? Ich fahre gern mit Trekking-Schuhen, weil sie neben dem günstigen Preis auch eine sehr feste vorgeformte Sohle haben. Bei gutem Grip auf dem Pedal bilden die dann eine feste Einheit und Pedalgröße is eher Nebensache. Vielleicht sollten wir in den Pedalthread auswandern


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast mich überzeugt, werd mir dann noch zusätzlich so nen kleinen Rückspiegel montieren und zur Stütze hin ausrichten, damit ich auch nix von dem  Schauspiel verpasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (13. Dezember 2013)

Heute gekommen.





Jetzt such ich schon seit einer Stunde meine Luftpumpe und finde sie nicht....


----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2013)

wo gibt es die denn?


----------



## Optimizer (13. Dezember 2013)

JensonUSA


----------



## SirQuickly (15. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt muss es nur noch kalt werden:


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, Bezeichnungen zu den Bildern wären super und würden Nachfragen hier ersparen!  

Sehen kuschelig aus!


----------



## SirQuickly (15. Dezember 2013)

Das sind Lenkerstulpen.Bekommt man bei eBay oder bei www.moobilo.de.
Kostenpunkt 15 Euro ohne Versand.
Sind eigentlich für Roller gedacht...passen aber auch ans Fatbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir für meine Reifenpistole ein neues Manometer gekauft.
Statt dem 0-12 Bar Schätzeisen nun ein 0-4 Bar Teil, das auch im unterem Bereich reproduzierbare Ergebnisse zulässt.





Passt neben Auto und den anderen Bikes nun endlich auch fürs Fatty


----------



## losbub (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir auch ein Manometer von 0 bis 1.6 bar gekauft. Leider noch keine Zeit gefunden ums auf die Fusspumpe zu adaptieren.


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2013)

Gewicht und Grip Tuning fürs Fatty


----------



## MTsports (21. Dezember 2013)

Zwar nicht für mein Baby gekauft, aber eben noch gebastelt ;-)
Gleich noch ne Runde drehen und schauen ob es passt!


----------



## yo_eddy (28. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

G-Junkies Dreist Kettenführung:





Wird dann auch im Sommer zusammen mit den Next SL montiert (Hab' jetzt keine Lust, den ganzen Dreck abzukratzen… ).

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## BigJohn (28. Dezember 2013)

Mopedsitzbank?


----------



## zoomer (28. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mopedsitzbank?



Kohlefasertischdecke 

(Bidirektional)


----------



## yo_eddy (28. Dezember 2013)

Alles falsch…einen habt ihr noch...


----------



## ndg (28. Dezember 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Alles falsch…einen habt ihr noch...



Autositz oder Couch -Bezug  ??
Das scheint ein relativ grobes Gewebe in sog. Köperbindung zu sein . (2 oben 2 unten )
Sowas nimmt man (der Polsterer) gerne für bezüge weil sich der Stott dann schön om alle Rundungen Ziehen lässt .

MfG. NdG


----------



## yo_eddy (28. Dezember 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> ...Couch -Bezug  ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. Dezember 2013)

zu langsam


----------



## losbub (29. Dezember 2013)

aber keine Köperbindung, sondern Leinwandbindung 2/2, nicht so schön zu drappieren


----------



## Optimizer (4. Januar 2014)

Zwei Lochstopfer in orange


----------



## criscross (4. Januar 2014)

Rost-Orange


----------



## Bumble (5. Januar 2014)

Das momentane Wetter ist doch ideal zum "Schrauben-Einfärben" geeignet


----------



## criscross (5. Januar 2014)

inspieriert durch das Forum hier, gabs bei mir auch etwas neues fürs Fatty.
Nach dem sich die neue LEV nach nur 3 Touren verabschiedet hat, jetzt mal low badget 





und dann gabs auch gleich noch eine neue Gabel, mir gefällt einfach der Übergang Gabel / Steuerrohr besser


----------



## dorfmann (5. Januar 2014)

gute Entscheidung, den Faltenbalg mitzubestellen,
auch wenn der beim Einfahren ziemlich behindert aussieht


----------



## Berliner89 (5. Januar 2014)

Muss ich mir mal genauer angucken die Vario Stütze! meine neue LEV ist auch mehr beim Service als bei mir!


----------



## Optimizer (5. Januar 2014)

Welche Gabel ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (5. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Welche Gabel ist das?


 
das ist eine Salsa Beargrease Gabel


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Januar 2014)

handgemachtes Rahmentäschchen aus UK:


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Januar 2014)

weiter gehts: eigenes Lämpchen fürs Salsa






und ein Halter-Pärchen


----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Januar 2014)

Neue Kurbel für´s Nicolai..





wird aber mit nur einem Kettenblatt gefahren..
Die anpassung mit der Saint KeFü war etwas fummelig..


----------



## Vighor (12. Januar 2014)

Mal ein bisschen Lesefutter, da ich nur fatbike fahre kann ich das hier auch posten 

Ausser der Mod entscheidet anders


----------



## dertutnix (13. Januar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Mal ein bisschen Lesefutter, da ich nur fatbike fahre kann ich das hier auch posten
> 
> Ausser der Mod entscheidet anders



na ja, wenigstens ist ja ein foto mit fatbike enthalten (S.28/29)… 

Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich nicht Gefahr laufen, dass mir dann irgendjemand vorwirft, ich würde hier Eigeninteressen haben und würde deswegen nicht löschen… schwieriges Thema, ich muss mal denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. Januar 2014)

Mensch Flo.... sei nicht so hart zu Dir!


----------



## Optimizer (17. Januar 2014)

33er Kettenblatt und Hope Kettenführung für ans Innenlager müssten auch bald da sein.


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2014)

Schneeschuh....


----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2014)

Jetzt dürfte die Kette nicht mehr runterfallen.


----------



## Vighor (25. Januar 2014)

Ich hab dann mal die Hope M4 ersetzt und noch einige Kleinigkeiten verändert:

Um besser auf Trails voran zu kommen ist das 1x10 erweitert nach 2x10 mit X0 toppull Umwerfer, X0 Gripshift, Middleburn 2fach Spider und Middleburn 32t + 22t Kettenblätter.




Zum ausgleichen des Style-penalty der grauen Kettenblätter dann Hope floating disks mit purple kern und purple E4 Bremsen.









Weitere Foto's in meinem heute erstelltem Album


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2014)

Verdammt gut.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Januar 2014)

Aber echt. 
Wie taugt dir der Lenker? Ich finde ihn nach kurz Eingewöhnungszeit echt klasse!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2014)

Wow! Wow, wow, wow!
Die Purple-Kombi rockt!!


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich hab dann mal die Hope M4 ersetzt und noch einige Kleinigkeiten verändert:



schaut richtig gut aus


----------



## Vighor (26. Januar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Aber echt.
> Wie taugt dir der Lenker? Ich finde ihn nach kurz Eingewöhnungszeit echt klasse!


Ich will keinen anderen Lenker mehr 
Mit allen anderen die ich probiert habe bekomme ich nach kurzer Fahrt probleme mit meinen Handgelenken, schlafende Hände etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2014)

Wo gekauft?


----------



## Vighor (26. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo gekauft?


Den Answer Lenker?  www.singlespeed.nl
Die anderen Teile beim lbs www.bikeboutique.eu


----------



## Optimizer (26. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick!


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Januar 2014)

Vorerst letzter Zubehör-Kauf fürs Fatbike


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Januar 2014)

Ich find´s echt übertrieben, die Wohnung nur wegen des Fattys orange zu streichen! 

 

Hübsches Täschchen!


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich find´s echt übertrieben, die Wohnung nur wegen des Fattys orange zu streichen!



Kann Dir nicht ganz folgen, was meinst Du damit? 
Das "Täschchen" ist die Vorratskammer fürs Essen für meinen Kurzurlaub in der Signatur. Sieht schön nach Trekkingbike und Lenker-Kartentasche aus, oder?!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## zoomer (27. Januar 2014)

Natürlich nicht gekauft - aber Sachen gibt's .....

Ganz Neu : Deuter KIKKI



Ach, ja,
gibt es auch in cranberry


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Januar 2014)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Kann Dir nicht ganz folgen, was meinst Du damit?



 Ich hatte nur den Floater gesehen und verdrängt, dass du ja gar kein weiß-oranges Fatty fährst! 
Da macht das natürlich wenig Sinn...


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur den Floater gesehen und verdrängt, dass du ja gar kein weiß-oranges Fatty fährst!


 Hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht gekauft - aber Sachen gibt's .....
> 
> Ganz Neu : Deuter KIKKI
> 
> ...


Schade dass es nur 6L, sonst würde ich ihn auf die Wunschliste setzen


----------



## Optimizer (28. Januar 2014)

"Der ideale Begleiter für in den Kindergarten...." Also passt der doch genau zu uns.


----------



## Tiborange (4. Februar 2014)

mein neuer Surly Open Bar... ab jetzt wirds ergonomisch...


----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2014)

Tmars Stütze und ein Platzset.


----------



## dorfmann (15. Februar 2014)

Auf die Erfahrungen mit der Tmars Stütze bin ich mal gespannt, 
angeblich ist sie ja baugleich mit der Forca.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Auf die Erfahrungen mit der Tmars Stütze bin ich mal gespannt,
> angeblich ist sie ja baugleich mit der Forca.


Nicht angeblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (19. Februar 2014)

Ein Satz Felgen,





enttäuschende 660gr pro Felge 

Die mobiele Arbeitsfläche war schon in meinem Besitz


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2014)

wie breit sind die Felgen ?


----------



## Vighor (19. Februar 2014)

Aussenbreite is 80mm, Innenkante Felgenrand ist 72mm


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2014)

Ist das schon enttäuschend ?

Mir gefällt sie eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Februar 2014)

Naja, die Sarmas kosten ohne Versand schon über 400$ pro Stück.


----------



## Vighor (19. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja, die Sarmas kosten ohne Versand schon über 400$ pro Stück.


Laut beiliegendem Document kostete der Satz 100 dollar 
Aber per webseite ist nichts mehr zu bestellen und die neue Version soll dan rund 600dollar pro Felge kosten.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Februar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> und die neue Version soll dan rund 600dollar pro Felge kosten.


 dann lieber schnödes Aluminium


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2014)

gibts da eigentlich irgendwelche Einschränkungen bz. des Einsatzes ?

ich glaub die HED waren nur für Schnee und Sand zugelassen, nicht zum Trail ballern


----------



## Vighor (19. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> gibts da eigentlich irgendwelche Einschränkungen bz. des Einsatzes ?
> 
> ich glaub die HED waren nur für Schnee und Sand zugelassen, nicht zum Trail ballern


110kg rider weight limit .. Sonst nichts  sind ja auch keine einwandigen Felgen


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (5. März 2014)

wie gefällt es Dir in Natura? Hatte es im mtbr gesehen .... gibts ja sogar in XS ... was hat es jetzt inkl. Versand gekostet? Denke zum Zoll musstest Du deswegen nicht extra.


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2014)

Gefällt sehr schön. Ist allerdings Freeride-Schnitt. Ich hab normalerweise M und in diesem Trikot viel Luft. Passt aber.
Lieferung hat jetzt fünf Wochen gedauert. Lag beim Zoll zwei Wochen wegen vom Deutschen Zoll falsch gelesener Lieferanschrift. Hab erst gestern die Benachrichtigung bekommen. Musste 11,61€ Umsatzsteuer bezahlen. Gekostet hat das Trikot ein bisschen mehr als 60 US$ inkl. Schneckenpost.


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. März 2014)

Den schlanken Fatbike LRS...


----------



## Vighor (5. März 2014)




----------



## criscross (5. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


>


sind das die " girly Naben  "


----------



## criscross (5. März 2014)

"


----------



## Fabeymer (5. März 2014)

Die Felgen durfte ich am Samstag in Wien an einem Whiteout anschauen und kurz auf der Straße eine Runde drehen.
Das Komplettrad wog mit Dillinger ca. 10,8 Kilo und das war schon beeindruckend, wie leichtfüßig sich das Teil beschleunigen ließ. Der Rahmen sieht in natura noch besser aus als auf Bildern, aber war finanziell für mich einfach nicht realistisch. Für gut 400 € mehr gab es mein Alu-Radl komplett und selbst wenn ich mich zum Whiteout hätte durchringen können, dann wären die Anbauteile nicht wirklich würdig gewesen und ich wäre gewichtstechnisch wohl auf demselben Niveau gelandet wie jetzt bei der Aluversion.

Viel Spaß mit den Laufrädern! 

@ Vighor: Ich habe jetzt noch einen von denen hier:


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. März 2014)

Sprach´s und kaufte sich einen Answer Pro Taper 20/20 für gute 130€... 

Dürfte sich aber verdammt bequem fahren!


----------



## Vighor (5. März 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sprach´s und kaufte sich einen Answer Pro Taper 20/20 für gute 130€...
> 
> Dürfte sich aber verdammt bequem fahren!


Das 20/20 ist einfach super 

Da ich ja wegen singlestatus zu viel Geld für meine Hobbies habe werde ich noch was neues am Fatbike ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sprach´s und kaufte sich einen Answer Pro Taper 20/20 für gute 130€...
> 
> Dürfte sich aber verdammt bequem fahren!


Für das Geld is er aber ziemlich schwer. Mein Fleegle ist nur etwa 100-150g schwerer und von den sonstigen Werten vergleichbar.


----------



## dertutnix (6. März 2014)

zur erinnerung:


Bumble schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn ohne großes Gequatsche ein Foto der Neuanschaffung eingestellt wird, so wie bei Post 2 mit den Schnellspannern
> 
> Kommentare sollten sich danach halt auch *im Rahmen *halten, sonst isses nur ein weiterer Laberthread und den brauchen wir wirklich nicht.


----------



## scylla (6. März 2014)

nicht gekauft aber fürs Fatbike geschenkt gekriegt


----------



## Optimizer (9. März 2014)

Obwohl ich nie wieder ne Variostütze haben wollte, hab ich mir jetzt doch eine für's Fatty geleistet. Für 80€ neu kann man glaub ich nix meckern...


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2014)

Gibts dazu ein paar mehr infos?


----------



## Optimizer (10. März 2014)

Ist eine EXA FORM Vareo. Exaform ist eine "LowBudget" Marke von Kindshock. Das Modell e-Ten, dass anscheinend mit der Vareo identisch ist, fahren schon einige hier im IBC-Forum und scheinen recht zufrieden zu sein.
Die von mir gekaufte Stütze ist eine 31,6er mit 100mm Verstellweg bei 385mm Gesamtlänge. Hab se noch nicht gewogen, aber Gewicht soll bei ca. 640gr liegen. Wobei mir das Gewicht am Fatty eh egal ist. Die Stütze gibts auch als Remote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annos (10. März 2014)

Ein gewisser Stolz auf das geschaffene ist schon da



gekauft wurden allerdings nur die Ausgangsmaterialien in Form von Aluminium- Profilen, Grundierung, Lack und Nieten.

So sieht das ganze in Funktion aus:




Natürlich hätte man auch Salsa Anything Cages kaufen können, genauso wie man auch komplette Räder kaufen kann...


----------



## Bumble (10. März 2014)

annos schrieb:


>



Schöne Bastelei, gefällt mir


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. März 2014)

Sehen super aus, die annos-cages! 

Eine Stützfläche gegen Herabrutschen sehe ich aber nicht.
Keine Bedenken, dass das auf dem Trail Ärger macht?


----------



## annos (10. März 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehen super aus, die annos-cages!
> 
> Eine Stützfläche gegen Herabrutschen sehe ich aber nicht.
> Keine Bedenken, dass das auf dem Trail Ärger macht?



Danke für das Lob

Da die jede Packtasche insgesamt 4 Schlaufen hat, um die Befestigungsriemen durchzuschlaufen, mache ich mir da weing Sorgen. Leider sieht man das auf den Bildern schlecht, da schwarze Schlaufe auf schwarzer Pachtasche, gehalten von schwarzem Riemen
Vile Gewicht kommt auch nicht rein, nur Schlafsack, Daunenjacke usw.
Mir ist allerdings auch keine konstruktiv elegante Möglichkeit für eine untere Stützfläche eingefallen.
Am Wochenende geht es zum biwakieren in den Harz, da werde ich ja sehen ob es hält!


----------



## cubation (10. März 2014)

Schicke Bastelei. Nichts wirklich anderes, aber der Selbstbaugedanke zählt! Hast du mal die Materialkosten zusammengezählt? Ich glaub die Salsa Cages kosten das Stück ja mittlerweile schon 30,- €

Die Frage mit dem Stützen habe ich mir auch gestellt. Bin gespannt ob du positives Berichten kannst. Ich hab mir für meine Cages neue Taschen von Sea to Sumit gegönnt. Und werkel jetzt gerade an einer "1 Gurt"-Lösung. Gerade weil mich schon das gefummel bei zwei Gurten mit den dicken Handschuhen gestört hatte. 

Sollten zum Wochenende auch fertig werden. Wir werden die Fattys auf dem Rennsteig ausführen. Solltest du mal langfristig einen Harz-Biwak-Ausflug planen und nicht alleine fahren wollen, gib ruhig mal bescheid. Vielleicht passt es auch.  


Thomas


----------



## dertutnix (11. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn ohne großes Gequatsche ein Foto der Neuanschaffung eingestellt wird, so wie bei Post 2 mit den Schnellspannern
> 
> Kommentare sollten sich danach halt auch *im Rahmen *halten, sonst isses nur ein weiterer Laberthread und den brauchen wir wirklich nicht.



was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Wenn ich jetzt lösche, bin ich wieder der böse Moderator, muss sein? Witztig ist zu beobachten, wie einige hier fleißig kommentieren und gleichzeitig in anderen Bereichen jede kleinste Nachfrage oder Ergänzung melden. "Floriansprinzip"?


----------



## Tiborange (16. März 2014)

ein Mongoose Beast... fürs Büro und als Werbeträger...


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2014)

Woher hast du es bezogen?


----------



## Tiborange (17. März 2014)

über nen Freund bestellt... kostete 400€... theoretisch viel zu viel ich weiß!... es ersetzt auch nicht mal ansatzweise mein Pugsley... aber für die Stadt/Baustelle und als Werbeträger auf Baumessen wirds reichen...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. März 2014)

Heute Mittag angekommen:


 


e*thirteen TRS/+/r Direct Mount Guidering Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute Mittag angekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, sehr geil!
Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas mittlerweile auch von E13 gibt.
Weißt du, ob die e Thirteen Blätter auch an Sram Kurbeln mit abnehmbarem Spider (X.0/X.9) passen, bzw. anders gefragt, ob die "Direct Mount" Aufnahme an der Kurbel irgendwie standardisiert ist?


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. März 2014)

Sieht inkompatibel zu Sram aus. Passt aber wahrscheinlich an Race Face?

Edit sagt: Natürlich fällt der Stern bei RF etwas weniger stark aus...


----------



## Vighor (18. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Weißt du, ob die e Thirteen Blätter auch an Sram Kurbeln mit abnehmbarem Spider (X.0/X.9) passen, bzw. anders gefragt, ob die "Direct Mount" Aufnahme an der Kurbel irgendwie standardisiert ist?


Ich denke das da jeder Hersteller eigene wege geht. Middleburn und Sram sind schon mal verschieden.
Ausserdem sind da auch Unterschiede bzgl Kettenlinie zu beachten.


----------



## scylla (18. März 2014)

*grml* immer muss jeder ne eigene extrawurst braten


----------



## Vighor (18. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> *grml* immer muss jeder ne eigene extrawurst braten


Sagt das babe mit dem lila Fatty


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. März 2014)

Ja das habe ich auch gedacht, als ich das mit dem Standard-Wirrwarr gesehen habe. Vor allem weil RaceFace sogar ein 26er anbietet und ich das natürlich nicht nutzen kann . Aber ich bin ja schon froh, dass meine e*thirteen Kurbel sowas kann und dass das 28er tatsächlich vor mir liegt.


----------



## scylla (18. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Vor allem weil RaceFace sogar ein 26er anbietet und ich das natürlich nicht nutzen kann .





@Vighor 
also meinetwegen könnten die die Teile auch in schweinchenrosa anbieten, solange sie technisch kompatibel sind. Grad bei den Kurbeln nervt mich das schon extrem, dass es tausend verschiedene Varianten von Kettenblattbefestigungen gibt


----------



## Vighor (18. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> @Vighor
> also meinetwegen könnten die die Teile auch in schweinchenrosa anbieten, solange sie technisch kompatibel sind. Grad bei den Kurbeln nervt mich das schon extrem, dass es tausend verschiedene Varianten von Kettenblattbefestigungen gibt


Ich hätte da ja auch gerne alternativen. Bisher kann mir auch noch keiner Sagen ob der Middleburn xx1 style Spider bei mir ausreichend weit nach aussen kommt .. Zum einfach so mal probieren sind die Teile auch noch Schweineteuer ..


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ja auch gerne alternativen. Bisher kann mir auch noch keiner Sagen ob der Middleburn xx1 style Spider bei mir ausreichend weit nach aussen kommt .. Zum einfach so mal probieren sind die Teile auch noch Schweineteuer ..


Mach keine halben Sachen, die Next SL passt doch viel besser zu Deinen Felgen (und der Gabel und dem Lenker) und spart Dir noch ein paar Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (18. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Mach keine halben Sachen, die Next SL passt .....


 
und ich bräuchte nur die Spindle davon ... habe sie leider bisher nirgendwo einzeln gefunden (konnte nur einen Test arangieren - passt auf die CD)


----------



## Vighor (18. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Mach keine halben Sachen, die Next SL passt doch viel besser zu Deinen Felgen (und der Gabel und dem Lenker) und spart Dir noch ein paar Gramm


Der Preis ist heiss  aber nur 51mm Kettenlinie ..


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Der Preis ist heiss  aber nur 51mm Kettenlinie ..


Nicht mit der Moonlander-Achse


----------



## Vighor (20. März 2014)

Die neuen Reifen sind ja schon einige Tage da. Jetzt hab endlich die Snowshoe tubeless auf die Felge gekriegt (Nachdem ich den kompressor gefunden habe, mit Standpumpe wollen die auf der Felge auch nicht so..). Lou wollte aber absolut nicht aus der Felgenmitte raus. Dann wird es erstmal Snowshoe vorne und hinten.

 hat auch genug platz in der neuen Gabel  Ob Lou past sehe ich morgen wenn die Fatsno auf thru-axle umgebaut ist 

Dann hab ich auch noch mal den Gravity Dropper ersetzt:
 Foto der Stütze folgt noch, die 155mm Version die ich bestellt habe hat gerade mal 3cm platz zur Sattelklemme und die hätte ich fast anders rum montieren müssen.


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Dann hab ich auch noch mal den Gravity Dropper ersetzt:







Den Scheiss-Hebel hatte ich an der Forca.
Was hasten dir da für ne Stütze geleistet ? Ich wünsch dir dass die Hebelbedienung besser ist als an der forca, da wars unter aller Sau mit dem Serien-Hebel.


----------



## Vighor (20. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Den Scheiss-Hebel hatte ich an der Forca.
> Was hasten dir da für ne Stütze geleistet ? Ich wünsch dir dass die Hebelbedienung besser ist als an der forca, da wars unter aller Sau mit dem Serien-Hebel.


montage war schon mal sehr einfach, sieht soliede aus und tests im stand gingen gut. Wenn der beim fahren dan nicht funktioniert dann hab Ich noch nen kindshock hebel liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. März 2014)

Und magst du uns nun endlich noch den Hersteller verraten?  
Einfach nur YEP?


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und magst du uns nun endlich noch den Hersteller verraten?
> Einfach nur YEP?


Dank Google:
http://www.flowzone.ch/ausruestung/15286/schweizer-innovation-variable-sattelstuetze-uptimizer


----------



## Vighor (21. März 2014)

Yep   Uptimizer ST 155mm.

Noch nicht im Gelände probiert aber beim testen auf der Strasse funktioniert das Teil wunnebar


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. März 2014)

Ich habe ja schon schlechtes gehört darüber, und so richtig traue ich dem Ding ja keine lange Lebensdauer zu, aber am anderen Bike hab ich sie und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Deshalb jetzt auch am Fat, diesmal in 27,2:



Kindshock LEV in 272 mit 100mm Hub


----------



## Optimizer (21. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Yep   Uptimizer ST 155mm.


 
Ich muss mir meine Forennick mal markenrechtlich registrieren lassen.
Bin mittlerweile ja auch wieder mit Variostütze unterwegs und kann über die Billig-Kindshock bisher nur Gutes berichten. Ich konnte bisher auch so gut wie kein Spiel feststellen. Mir fehlt jetzt noch fürs Fully ne Stütze. Da meine "starre" mit 400mm ca. 10mm zu kurz ist, such ich ne lange Variostütze mit möglichst kleiner Mindesteinstecktiefe. Kann mir da jemand was ans Herz legen?


----------



## stuhli (21. März 2014)

@Optimizer .... hab die an meinem Stumpi und bisher funzt sie prima.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...acklite-MTB-Sattelstuetze-black-Mod-2013.html

die lange mit 425mm


----------



## Bumble (21. März 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mir fehlt jetzt noch fürs Fully ne Stütze. Da meine "starre" mit 400mm ca. 10mm zu kurz ist, such ich ne lange Variostütze mit möglichst kleiner Mindesteinstecktiefe. Kann mir da jemand was ans Herz legen?



KS Supernatural 150mm/(435mm) funzt bei mir prächtig, gibts aber nur in 30,9 und 31,6

Gibts mit und ohne FB


----------



## Optimizer (21. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> KS Supernatural 150mm/(435mm) funzt bei mir prächtig, gibts aber nur in 30,9 und 31,6
> 
> Gibts mit und ohne FB



Die käme mir auch preislich entgegen. 30,9 passt auch. Da ich mir heut erstmal nen  Lego X-Wing geleistet habe, wird das mit der Stütze erst nächsten Monat was.


----------



## Bumble (21. März 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die käme mir auch preislich entgegen. 30,9 passt auch. Da ich mir heut erstmal nen  Lego X-Wing geleistet habe, wird das mit der Stütze erst nächsten Monat was.


Ich hab die am 6.4. dabei in 30,9, kannst sie dir ja mal anschaun.

Der X-Wing hat FSK16, wie geil


----------



## scylla (21. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der X-Wing hat FSK16, wie geil



Und ich wollte den Opti gerade fragen, ob er den X-Wing für sich oder für seinen Kurzen gekauft hat. Hat sich hiermit erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. März 2014)

wusste gar nicht, dass Legos jetzt auch unter die Freiwillige Selbst Kontrolle fallen


----------



## zoomer (21. März 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da ich mir heut erstmal nen  Lego X-Wing geleistet habe, wird das mit der Stütze erst nächsten Monat was.



WTF !

Es gibt also weitere unwichtige Dinge deren Preise tatsächlich höher sind
als die Aftermarket Preise von MTB Zubehör ...


----------



## Bumble (21. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht, dass Legos jetzt auch unter die Freiwillige Selbst Kontrolle fallen


klar


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> WTF !
> 
> Es gibt also weitere unwichtige Dinge deren Preise tatsächlich höher sind
> als die Aftermarket Preise von MTB Zubehör ...




Musste auch erstmal Google anwerfen.....


----------



## Optimizer (21. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> klar


Den hab ich auch. Und noch ein paar andere ab 6 Jahren:


----------



## Vighor (21. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ob Lou past sehe ich morgen wenn die Fatsno auf thru-axle umgebaut ist


Bad Stuff nr2 today .. Fatsno mit nur Endkappen wechseln past nicht auf die 15mm tru-axle 
Damit ist die idee um den RD Satz als Reserve zu benutzen erst einmal auf Eis.


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Bad Stuff nr2 today .. Fatsno mit nur Endkappen wechseln past nicht auf die 15mm tru-axle
> Damit ist die idee um den RD Satz als Reserve zu benutzen erst einmal auf Eis.


Erklär mal genauer bitte.

Du hast eine 135mm Front Fatsno von Schnellspanner auf 15mm Endkappen umgebaut ?
Und was passt da jetzt nicht?

Ich wollte das ja auch erst so machen, hab dann aber zum Glück entdeckt dass Bike24 die Nabe fertig als 15mm Version anbietet.

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,98;product=72211


----------



## Vighor (22. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Erklär mal genauer bitte.
> 
> Du hast eine 135mm Front Fatsno von Schnellspanner auf 15mm Endkappen umgebaut ?
> Und was passt da jetzt nicht?
> ...


Das Loch in der Nabe hat einen kleineren Innendurchmesser, denke mal 10mm für den Schnellspanner. 
Nur Endkappen wechseln ist also nicht genug, da muss noch etwas extra Umgebaut werden.


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2014)

Dann bin ich ja froh auf Singlespeed.nl gehört zu haben und die Nabe direkt fertig als 15mm Version geordert zu haben.

Kannst du mal schaun ob das bei der Hinterrad-Fatsno auch so ist, die hab ich nämlich als Schnellspanner Version bestellt und möcht die auf 10mm umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das Loch in der Nabe hat einen kleineren Innendurchmesser, denke mal 10mm für den Schnellspanner.
> Nur Endkappen wechseln ist also nicht genug, da muss noch etwas extra Umgebaut werden.



Wahrscheinlich müsstest du die Achse noch zusätzlich tauschen. Das ist bei den "normalen" Schnellspanner-Naben auch so. Die Schnellspanner-Version hat innen an der Nabenachse noch eine Verjüngung.


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2014)

Kann mir niemand sagen welche Achse die 170er Fatsno verbaut hat ? Durchgehend mindestens 10mm ?


----------



## Vighor (22. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kann mir niemand sagen welche Achse die 170er Fatsno verbaut hat ? Durchgehend mindestens 10mm ?


Kontroliere ich heute Mittag, muss jetzt mit Hund weg 

Ohh und bike mit allen neuen Komponenten:




Yep Uptimizer ST 155, Sarma Gabel, Sarma/Tune wheelset, Snowshoe v/h - Gewicht jetzt 12,14kg 
2fach vorne ist noch montiert aber fahre im princip wieder einfach.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. März 2014)

Ich hoffe ja, wir können das dann in den entsprechenden Fäden weiter besprechen... 

P.S.: Und wer erklärt Vighor jetzt, dass man bei solch teuren Teilen wenigstens die Reifen ausrichtet?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

Da hat Flo schon so bissl recht....


----------



## Vighor (22. März 2014)

Auf der anderen Seite steht gross Snowshoe und das hab ich gegenüber vom Sarma Schriftzug gesetzt.

Ausserdem kommt jetzt vielleicht keiner auf die Idee das es ein teures bike ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (22. März 2014)

Im Leichtbauforum hätte es dafür direkt die gelbe Karte gegeben. 

Genau aus dem Grund habe ich so gut wie überall die Aufkleber runter... Ach und nettes Gewicht, wenn mein Fatty mal so leicht wäre. :-$


Thomas


----------



## Vighor (23. März 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, wir können das dann in den entsprechenden Fäden weiter besprechen...
> 
> P.S.: Und wer erklärt Vighor jetzt, dass man bei solch teuren Teilen wenigstens die Reifen ausrichtet?


Ist gemacht  Musste sowieso noch Milch einfüllen (Hab als Anfang mal 3,5 Becher reingeschüttet. auf MTBR war gepostet minimal 3 Becher zu füllen ..)

Da hab ich den Reifen erstmal beidseitig aus dem Felgenbed gedrückt (Sehr einfach, nur die Seite des Reifen rundum nach innen drücken und schon konnte ich den Reifen in die Felgenmitte transportieren. Nach dem richten dan eine Seite mit 2 Schwalbe Kunstoffheber über den Felgenrand, Milch einschütten und Reifen wieder von Hand auf die Felgen (Ohne Probleme wenn man sorgt das Der REifen überall in der Mitte der Felge sitzt. Mit Schwamm Seifenwasser aussen aufgetragen und dann Kompressor benutzt zum aufpumpen.  Bei 1,3bar schon zweimal ein deutliches plop und Reifen sitzt 
  

Dann genau wie im Video richtig gut durchgeschütteld, auf beide Seiten gelegt und sehe jetzt keinerlei Luftblassen mehr am Felgenrand erscheinen


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. März 2014)

Wir nehmen zur Kenntnis: Vighor hat sich fürs Fatbike also Dichtmilch gekauft und der Vollständigkeit halber den technischen Prozess gleich hier und nicht im dafür vorgesehenen Reifen-Thread beschrieben. 
Ausnahmsweise!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. März 2014)

Hab was gekauft, wollte keinen auf dicken Larry machen, da hab ich zwei dicke Lou genommen. Um das Gewicht ein kleines bisschen wieder zu kompensieren, habe ich von den sauschweren alten Ringle Zuzu (600g) auf die NC-17 Magnesium Pedale (370g) umgerüstet:



Kette geht knapp vorbei im kleinsten Gang (2x10), mal sehen ob es praxistauglich ist. Innenlager ganz leicht nach rechts versetzt...


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2014)

Kleines Cockpit-Update: die neon-orangenen Klemmringe gegen orange-eloxierte getauscht:


----------



## tgs (5. April 2014)

fat bike....
	 ....fat brakes


----------



## hcr-factory (5. April 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> fat bike....
> ....fat brakes




Über 200 er Scheiben habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Hast du bei Specialized nachgefragt ob die Aufnahme an der Carbon Gabel die höheren Kräfte aushält?


----------



## tgs (6. April 2014)

hcr-factory schrieb:


> Über 200 er Scheiben habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Hast du bei Specialized nachgefragt ob die Aufnahme an der Carbon Gabel die höheren Kräfte aushält?


nö.. ich mache mir momentan eher Sorgen um die Reifen, denn die Bremswirkung ist jetzt ziemlich brachial.


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> nö.. ich mache mir momentan eher Sorgen um die Reifen, denn die Bremswirkung ist jetzt ziemlich brachial.


 
Servus

203er vorn und 180er hinten hab ich auch vor.
Mein Händler hat vor etwa 2 Wochen mal bei Speci. angefragt , aber bis Heute noch keine Antwort bekommen 

Allerdings hat mir mein Händler mal Vorsorglich von der brachialen Saint abgeraten 

Auf meinem 180mm Enduro hab ich auch die Saint und bin mehr als Zufrieden.
Also werde ich sie am Fatboy auch irgendwann montieren.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. April 2014)

Die aktuelle XT mit 180mm vorne und hinten ist sowas von dicke ausreichend für ein Fatbike, es sei denn man wiegt selber über 0,1 Tonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Die aktuelle XT mit 180mm vorne und hinten ist sowas von dicke ausreichend für ein Fatbike, es sei denn man wiegt selber über 0,1 Tonnen


 Genau so ist es: Ich + Klamotten + Werkzeug + Nahrungsmitteln + Fatty = ca. 125Kg


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. April 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Genau so ist es: Ich + Klamotten + Werkzeug + Nahrungsmitteln + Fatty = ca. 125Kg


sollst doch nicht 25kg an Nahrungsmitteln mit dir rumschleppen


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> sollst doch nicht 25kg an Nahrungsmitteln mit dir rumschleppen


 Die 25Kg Nahrungsmittel hängen aber leider untrennbar um meine Körpermitte herum


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2014)

Auch übergewichtig,
komme aber bisher mit der Hayes Stroker Billigst OEM 160/180 prima aus.
Hohe Handkräfte (passt zum Fatty) aber durch den harten Druckpunkt fühlen
sie sich einfach vertrauenserweckend an.

Nur das Flash mit Elixier CR 160/180 (War neu sogar 160/160) kommt mir
überfordert vor
(Braungebrannte Bremsscheiben, wechselnder Reibwert, Druckpunkt und Geräusche)


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2014)

Ich bin jetzt gerade von einer kleinen Trailtour mit meinem Fatty zurückgekommen und muss sagen , das mir die Shimano Deore Bremsen mit 180/160mm nicht besonders behagen.
Da ist einfach zu wenig Bremspower dahinter und außerdem werden sie ganz schön heiß , man konnte es gut riechen 

Mit der Shimano Saint und 200/200mm Scheiben an meinem Enduro-Bike hab ich dagegen keinerlei Probleme


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2014)

Oh,

wohl falscher Thread.


-> hier gehts weiter :
*Der Fatbike Bremsen Thread*


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. April 2014)

Seit einigen Tagen liegen dank @Der Kokopelli diese schönen Schlappen bei mir und dürfen bald ans Fatty!


----------



## loui-w (7. April 2014)

Danke, dann brauch ich ihn nicht mehr fragen, ob er einen Lou wieder loswerden möchte.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. April 2014)

Ich meine mal vernommen zu haben, dass er auf Ground Controls umsteigen will.
Vielleicht sucht sein verbliebener Lou da doch wieder ein neues Zuhause.
... Und wer böte sich da besser an als LOUi-w! 

Viele Grüße
FLOU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. April 2014)

nö, vorne bleibt der Lou  der GC ist nur für hinten...


----------



## Optimizer (8. April 2014)

Ersatzschläuche sind da:


----------



## hcr-factory (8. April 2014)

Heute angekommen:

203er und 180er Bremsscheiben sowie Adapter von Reverse und Garmin Edge 800!


----------



## oli_muenchen (10. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ersatzschläuche sind da:



Sind die noch leichter als die Schwalbe 13F?


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2014)

Ja. Ich hatte die schonmal hier irgendwo mit Bild auf Waage. Sowas um die 250-260gr.


----------



## zoomer (10. April 2014)

Ich denke meine 13F waren nur ca. 180-190 g das Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner89 (10. April 2014)

Weiß jemand ob ein Schwalbe 13F mit 4.8er reifen klar kommt?  Hab beides zuhause aber gerade keine zeit zum probieren.... Gruß 



Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Girl (10. April 2014)

Sollen angeblich nicht funktionieren, hab mir auch schon Maxxis 24Zoll DH Schläuche bestellt.


----------



## Berliner89 (10. April 2014)

Ach mist  ich warte dann einfach bis es tubeless Systeme gibt die bezahlbar sind und funktionieren.Heute abend versuche ich es einfach mal aus Spaß.Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (10. April 2014)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Ach mist  ich warte dann einfach bis es tubeless Systeme gibt die bezahlbar sind und funktionieren.Heute abend versuche ich es einfach mal aus Spaß.Gruß



Ob der Reifen bis dahin nicht schon längst ausgehärtet ist? 
Im Ernst: nimm einfach einen DH Schlauch (z.B. die Maxxis 24'' DH mit franz. Ventil, oder Conti DH mit Autoventil) oder einen dicken Surly Schlauch. Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.
Kann durchaus sein, dass du den Reifen im Keller mit dem 13F aufgepumpt bekommst. Nur aufm Trail wird's dann nimmer so lustig.

Was passieren wird: Der Schlauch wird komplett überdehnt und bekommt daher einen viel zu großen Ringdurchmesser. Er liegt dann beim Aufpumpen nur außen am Mantel an, aber nicht mehr innen an der Felge. Wenn du eine gelochte Felge hast, kannst du das einfach überprüfen. Wenn du so hart aufpumpst, dass er doch wieder an die Felge anliegt, dann fliegt dir entweder der Reifen gleich von der Felge, oder er faltet sich. Letzteres ist bei mir passiert. Dadurch hat's dann beim Fahren ziemlich schnell den Schlauch zerfetzt.


----------



## Berliner89 (10. April 2014)

Danke @scylla  für den Tipp! Plötzlicher luftverlust ist nicht so mein Ding nach den ganzen tubeless versuchen mit Gorilla tape, literweise Latexmilch und 2 Taxi Fahrten reichen mir! Ich probiere dann einfach mal einen dh conti Schlauch!  Die 450-500 gramm Schläuche von surly sind einfach mal schwer in Verbindung mit Clown Shoe,Lou und rohloff ergibt das ein 5,6kg Hinterrad...Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zoomer (10. April 2014)

Ich denke auch, 13F Reifen sind 3.8"-only.

Im gegensatz zu Scylla finde ich aber dass sie dann problemlos, auch für unterwegs funktionieren.
Die Erstmontage ist wegen der Beulentendenz und den Floater Reifen auf On One Felge eher
fummelig, aber durchaus beherrschbar.
Man muss bei der Montage eben ein bisschen probieren und das Rad ggf. mit der grössten
Schlauchbeule nach unten aufpumpen.

Bei Wiedermontage nach Eingewöhnug war es viel einfacher, eigentlich normal.


Ich hab jedenfalls auch für unterwegs noch einen dritten SV13F - wenn ich denn jemals
einen Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen würde.


----------



## scylla (10. April 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, 13F Reifen sind 3.8"-only.
> 
> Im gegensatz zu Scylla finde ich aber dass sie problemlos, auch für unterwegs funktionieren.



Da hast du mich missverstanden. Ich habe selbst auch die 13F im Einsatz, auch wenn ich sie mir nicht mehr kaufen würde.
Richtig Probleme bekommt man mit den Dingern erst, wenn das Laufrad schon etwas mehr runtergerocked ist, der Reifen eh schon zweifelhaft sitzt, und der Schlauch auch schon etwas älter und beuliger ist (meine beulen mit der Zeit immer mehr aus). Ansonsten funktionieren sie mit 3,8-4'' Reifen ganz ok, auch wenn sie natürlich schon pannenanfälliger sind als dickere Schläuche.


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2014)

Hab eben wieder mein Waagen-Bild mit den Q-Tubes gefunden. Wiegen 225gr, halten im Gegensatz zu den Schwalbe, machen im aufgeblasenen Zustand keine Knubbels oder Beulens.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2014)

Mit welcher Reifengröße fährst du die und welche Schwalbe-Schläuche dienen zum Vergleich? Die 13F?


----------



## zoomer (10. April 2014)

Die Q-Tubes waren das nicht die (Ex-)Hausmarke von Brügelmann oder vertausche ich da was.

Bei dem Gewicht, knubbelfrei und 5.0"-ready - das müssen ja göttlich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2014)

Ich fahre die Q-Tubes im Snowshoe, Sterling und Floater auf 70mm Felge. 
Die Exmarke von Brügelmann kann nicht sein. Die Q-Tubes bekommt man nur in USA. Auf den Schläuchen steht allerdings auch "Kenda" drauf.


----------



## zoomer (10. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Exmarke von Brügelmann kann nicht sein. Die Q-Tubes bekommt man nur in USA.



Ja, schmarrn, ich meinte so was ....


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2014)

Extra für dem Fatbike-Ausflug nächste Woche angeschafft:


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2014)

Habt ihr euch auch ordnungsgemäß bei der NPV angemeldet?


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2014)

Nein. Aber im Bikepark St.Andreasberg die Fatbike-tauglichkeit des Sessellifts abgeklärt.


----------



## hcr-factory (13. April 2014)

So am Freitag kam dann auch die Magura MT6,  nachdem ich eine Treppe runter gefahren bin und das Bike trotz voll angezogener Bremse schneller wurde musst etwas mehr Sicherheit her:

Magura MT6 mit 203/180er Reverse scheiben. Fühlt sich an wie ein Anker! :-D


----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2014)

hcr-factory schrieb:


> So am Freitag kam dann auch die Magura MT6,  nachdem ich eine Treppe runter gefahren bin und das Bike trotz voll angezogener Bremse schneller wurde musst etwas mehr Sicherheit her:
> 
> Magura MT6 mit 203/180er Reverse scheiben. Fühlt sich an wie ein Anker! :-D


Waren die Bremsen denn schon eingebremst???


----------



## hcr-factory (13. April 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Waren die Bremsen denn schon eingebremst???


Nach knapp über 300 km sollten sie das sein....waren Tektro Draco....die Magura haben mit gerade mal 30km und halb angezogener Hebel die gleiche Leistung


----------



## stuhli (14. April 2014)

Hatte am Fatty auch erstmal Tektro Bremsen probiert, die ich noch an nem 26er SSP hatte. Am Fatty waren die komplett überfordert. Zurück ans 26er SSP und alles komplett verkauft. Dann Avid CR (weiss musste ja sein ). Von der Bremspower ok, aber irgendwie dauernd Luft im System. Jetzt die olle Juicy7* vom 29er SSP dran und alles ist gut. Blöderweise/Glücklicherweise tut die CR am 29er SSP besser ihren Dienst ohne wandernten Druckpunkt. Ist halt eine andere Schwungmasse am Fatty und es wiegt auch 6,5 Kilo mehr als das schaltungsfreie Rad.

Bei neuen Bremsen fahr ich einmal immer Sissi-Tours (zum Weissen Stein hoch und auch wieder die Waldautobahn runter) und da wird eingebremst. Hat schon immer geholfen.

*) warum wohl hat Avid bei der neuen Guide auch wieder Ausgleichsbehälter dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Hatte am Fatty auch erstmal Tektro Bremsen probiert, die ich noch an nem 26er SSP hatte. Am Fatty waren die komplett überfordert.


Waren dabei jeweils die selben Scheiben montiert?



hcr-factory schrieb:


> Nach knapp über 300 km sollten sie das sein....waren Tektro Draco....die Magura haben mit gerade mal 30km und halb angezogener Hebel die gleiche Leistung


Ob eine Bremse eingebremst ist, ist keine Frage der Distanz, sondern etwas das man durch bewusstes Bremsen erreicht.


----------



## stuhli (15. April 2014)

Tektro Bremse mit Tektro-Scheiben.
Avid Bremsen mit Avid-Scheiben.
Alle Scheiben in 180/180.
Mitlerweile hab ich aber vorne 200er Scheiben montiert und es funzt noch besser.


----------



## hcr-factory (18. April 2014)

So Leute,

Hab mal wieder was neues, Ethirteen Bashguard und Specialized S-Works Carbon Sattel

Habe doch etwas Angst um mein Kettenblatt/Kette


----------



## Achtender (24. April 2014)

Gerade montiert, Test steht noch aus.


----------



## Girl (26. April 2014)

Jetzt waren sie doch spontan lieferbar 
135mm vorn und 190mm hinten, passend zu den Naben


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2014)

Neulich habe ich mir mal ein paar Zutaten kommen lassen und mich an eine kleine Näharbeit gemacht.... 













Die Rahmentasche wird nach hinten oben breiter und nutzt so den ganzen Platz, den das Dreieck mit dem doppelten OR bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (2. Mai 2014)

Wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen gleich 50 Taschen zu nähen
und die Überzähligen hier zu verschenken ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Mai 2014)

@zoomer 





@FlowinFlo 


Tolle Arbeit..


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Mai 2014)

@taunusteufel78  Danke! 

@zoomer Da es das erste Mal mit der Nähmaschine war, wollte ich erstmal nicht zu viel wagen, aber ich denke über deine Idee nach!


----------



## ndg (3. Mai 2014)

@ FlowFlo :
Klasse  Idee und tolle Arbeit ! 
Was hast du für deine Tasche für Material genommen ? Ich nehme an du  hast´s dir bei der Fa  ExtremTextil bestellt .

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt eine Rahmentasche zu bauen ,nur hab ich´s auf Grund genügend anderer Projekte immer wieder verschoben .

MfG. NdG


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Mai 2014)

Danke! So sieht´s aus! 
Ich habe 725den Cordura, silikonbeschichtetes Nylon für innen, einen Profilreißverschluss (YKK 5VS) und Polyester-Nähgarn genommen.
Man könnte das sicher auch weniger robust gestalten, oder etwa einen wasserdichten RV nehmen.
Das war bestimmt nicht meine letzte Rahmentasche und ich habe noch/schon wieder ein paar Ideen!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Mai 2014)

*räusper* hab mal wieder einen neuen Hinterreifen... Specialized Ground Control 4,6.



 n
Ist ein bisschen weniger fett als ich dachte, passt aber umso besser an der kette vorbei.


----------



## titzy (14. Mai 2014)

@Der Kokopelli könntest du bitte einmal nachmessen, wie breit an der Ground Control 4.6 an der Flanke in Verbindung mit deiner Rolling Darryl Felge ist. Würde mich nämlich fürs Hinterrad am Fatty interessieren, damit dort mal etwas mehr Federkomfort einzieht. Aktuell ist bei mir da nur die Orginal 70mm On-One Felge verbaut (was auch mein späterer Winter LRS werden soll), da das sollte der Reifen dann ja etwas schmaler als bei dir bauen, dafür etwas mehr Durchmesser bieten.
Sind die Stollen beim Ground Control auch so ca 6-7mm hoch wie beim Nate?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli könntest du bitte einmal nachmessen, wie breit an der Ground Control 4.6 an der Flanke in Verbindung mit deiner Rolling Darryl Felge ist. Würde mich nämlich fürs Hinterrad am Fatty interessieren, damit dort mal etwas mehr Federkomfort einzieht. Aktuell ist bei mir da nur die Orginal 70mm On-One Felge verbaut (was auch mein späterer Winter LRS werden soll), da das sollte der Reifen dann ja etwas schmaler als bei dir bauen, dafür etwas mehr Durchmesser bieten.
> Sind die Stollen beim Ground Control auch so ca 6-7mm hoch wie beim Nate?


Ich hab geahnt, dass jemand fragen würde  Deshalb hatte ich schon nachgemessen... Es sind 108mm von Stollenende zu Stollenende (der Lou hat 113mm). Die Stollen sind ähnlich hoch wie beim Nate. Insgesamt würde ich eher sagen das ist ein 4,2er oder ein 4,4er Reifen, er ist näher am Nate als am Lou.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Mai 2014)

@Kokopelli 

Hi.

Wo hast du das gute Stück den erworben?


VG


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Mai 2014)

Ist mir quasi zugeflogen (ein Fatboy-Fahrer wollte ihn nicht mehr als Vorderreifen, weil er sich merkwürdig fuhr). Als Hinterreifen ist er aber okay. Generell muss man sagen, dass er nur wenig fetter ist als ein Nate (leider). Auf der Specializedfelge wirkt er besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2014)

Ist die Gummimischung auch so rutschig (hart) auf Wurzeln und Steinen wie der Floater ?
Gewicht ?
Der Floater ist auch recht steif, der Nate vom Hörensagen nicht, kann da der Spezializt
bei der Dämpfung mithalten ?


----------



## titzy (14. Mai 2014)

@Der Kokopelli Danke für die Infos.
Dann würde ich mal schätzen, der der Ground Control auf On-One Felge gerade so um die 100-103 mm breit sein wird und noch problemlos ins Fatty passt. Bei mir war der Nate ja auf der On-One Felge mit ca 96 mm Breite vertreten. Kann nur möglich sein das der kleinste Gang dann beim Ground Control etwas schleift dann, aber ich werde mir den mal im Hinterkopf behalten ...

Zum Vergleich Floater (120 TPI)/ Nate (27 TPI), kann ich nur sagen das mir der Nate in 27 TPI auch "noch" relativ steif vor kommt. Das Leichtgewicht HüDü in 120 TPI ist da schon nachgiebiger. Allerdings ist der Floater schon noch der Steifste von allen, merkt man auch schon schön wenn die Reifen unmontiert rumstehen...


----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2014)

Bei den bisherigen Preisen würde ich wohl immer noch zum Floater greifen.
Der Nate ist mir fast schon zu Off Road, der Larry zu glatzig 
Ich glaube ich brauche schon niveamässige 120 TPI.

Doch noch 10 Jahre auf den MKII BC RS 4.6 warten.
Conti hat ja schon signalisiert dass sie erfolgreich den Anderen den Markt
überlassen wollen.


----------



## Bikecolours (14. Mai 2014)

Hi
Der GroundControl wiegt einigermaßen genau 1,47 kg.
Hab das FatBoy erst seit gestern und kann mangels Erfahrung bezüglich der Eigenschaften von verschiedenen Reifen sonst nichts fundiertes dazu sagen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2014)

Bikecolours schrieb:


> Hi
> Der GroundControl wiegt einigermaßen genau 1,47 kg.
> Hab das FatBoy erst seit gestern und kann mangels Erfahrung bezüglich der Eigenschaften von verschiedenen Reifen sonst nichts fundiertes dazu sagen.


Oh, ein Fat Boy in Usingen??


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Mai 2014)

@Der Kokopelli Der GC steht deinem Bike sehr! Wenn du jetzt noch den Lou zum Ventil ausrichtest....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin alle Reifen bisher nur mit 120TPI gefahren, die fühlen sich alle 3 (Nate, Lou, GC) etwa gleich weich an.
Dementsprechend nehme ich an, dass auch die Dämpfung ähnlich ist. Kann ich aber erst sagen, wenn ich mal im Gelände war.
Das Gewicht des GC liegt bei etwa 1450g, also auch zwischen Nate (1280-1330g) und Lou (1550-1650g).
Gefahren bin ich den GC noch nicht außer einer kleinen Testrunde auf Teer und auf Gras. Fühlt sich soweit ganz gut an. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich mehr gefahren bin.


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli Der GC steht deinem Bike sehr! Wenn du jetzt noch den Lou zum Ventil ausrichtest....


Bin doch kein Renn(rad)fahrer!! Aber hast recht, sieht besser aus. Mach ich, wenn ich versuche, die Dinger auf Tubeless umzustellen


----------



## Bumble (15. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch den Lou zum Ventil ausrichtest....


 
So nen Mist mach ich schon aus Prinzip nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich hier heute was halb-fettes posten, ein neues Krampus FrameSet, aber zu Hause beim unboxing kam die Überraschung. 
Total verdrücktes Steuerrohr, oben richtig oval und Lackplatzer.  
STORNO und direkt zurück gebracht. 

Mal sehen, ggf. wird's erstmal ein neuer LRS für's Fatty...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. Mai 2014)

Mein Beileid ...

Aber den Kauf als solches hab ich ja drüben schon bewundert.

Für mich käme nur das 2014er Schwarz in Frage.
Finde aber dass 29+ auch gut in Carbon und leicht zum Fatty
passen würde und ich vielleicht lieber noch ein paar Jahre
darauf sparen sollte.


----------



## projekt (16. Mai 2014)




----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Total verdrücktes Steuerrohr, oben richtig oval und Lackplatzer.
> ...




Vielleicht wurde der Typ, der damals mein Fatty eingepackt hat, gefeuert und arbeitet jetzt bei Surly ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Mai 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde der Typ, der damals mein Fatty eingepackt hat, gefeuert und arbeitet jetzt bei Surly ?


Ähnlich war mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Mai 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Yep, heute musste es eine Feierabendrunde in HG fahren.
> Fazit : der Speci Reifen ist wirklich nur ein HR-Reifen
> Ich hoffe ich kann das Fatboy nochmal mit einem vernünftigen VR-Reifen fahren.


Genau diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, es scheint also eine generelle Eigenschaft zu sein.
Das Vorderrad lies sich schwer lenken, so als wenn es am Boden festklebt. Dabei war nicht besonders wenig Luft im Reifen.
Ich würde Dir für vorne auf jeden Fall den Lou empfehlen. Hier im Forum sind bestimmt einige, die scharf auf den Ground Control sind, als Hinterreifen ist er ja gut und für viele das dickste, was in den Hinterbau passt. Also musst Du kaum was drauflegen und hast noch eine fettere Optik und ein viel besseres Fahrverhalten.


----------



## zoomer (16. Mai 2014)

Aber das hört sich doch eigentlich nach ganz gutem Grip an.


Ich will eigentlich keinen Reifen mit steifer Karkasse und harter
Wasserscheuer Mischung wie der Floater, aber auch keinen Schwalbe
wo ich nach 3 Fahrten ein Drittel des Profils runtergebröckelt habe.

Wie weit ist denn Michelin,
haben die inzwischen schon mal was von Fatbikes gehört oder fährt der
Franzose nur Tour de France und Enduro/DH ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (16. Mai 2014)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Mai 2014)

Soo, wieder ein Schritt weiter, Tubeless hinten und 11fach Schaltung:








grüner XX1 Hebel, Sachen gibt´s... (zum Glück)




Als ich nicht da war, hat sich jemand auf meiner Felge verewigt, erkennt jemand die Unterschrift?




Der Ground Control ist jetzt Tubeless!!! Ich habe den Eindruck, dass er ein bisschen breiter geworden ist... Hier der Vergleich mit dem Lou (auf der gleichen Felge)




Und das Gesamtkunstwerk:




Hinterrad vorher (mit allem, Schnellspanner, Kassette und Bremsscheibe): 4,35kg; nachher: 3,6kg.
Gesamtgewicht vorher: 15,3kg; nachher: 14,65kg


----------



## hoodride (28. Mai 2014)

Sehr geil!


----------



## stuhli (28. Mai 2014)

@Kokopelli ....... Eh eins der schönsten Fatbikes


----------



## AlexMB (29. Mai 2014)

@Kokopelli: Cool, ein Autogramm von MH höchst persönlich. Mannomann, der war tatsächlich in Meenz. 
Nach seinem "epischen" Stunt auf nem Fatty im März sollte er den Titel "Mr. Fatbike" auf Lebenszeit verliehen bekommen. 
Du machst da aber schon ne dicke Schicht Klarlack drüber, oder !?!
Vielleicht sollten wir unsere Dicken mal einpacken und ihn besuchen. Namibia is quasi natural habitat für die Fatties.


----------



## Optimizer (1. Juni 2014)

56 Zähne für mehr Auftrieb!


----------



## AlexMB (1. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Soo, wieder ein Schritt weiter, Tubeless hinten und 11fach Schaltung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast Du Mannie in Mainz eigentlich getroffen ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juni 2014)

Nein, leider nicht. Hatte zwar gehört, dass er reinkommt, musste dann aber vorher weg. Er war mit B.O.R. unterwegs, die ja auch in MZ sitzen.


----------



## AlexMB (1. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Hatte zwar gehört, dass er reinkommt, musste dann aber vorher weg. Er war mit B.O.R. unterwegs, die ja auch in MZ sitzen.



den sollte man mal besuchen


Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Hatte zwar gehört, dass er reinkommt, musste dann aber vorher weg. Er war mit B.O.R. unterwegs, die ja auch in MZ sitzen.



Hab' Deinen Laufradaufbau mitbekommen, als ich beim Thorsten mein Fatboy abgeholt hatte. Gib Bescheid, wenn Du wieder mal im Kreuznacher Revier unterwegs bist. Grüße, Alex


----------



## AlexMB (1. Juni 2014)

AlexMB schrieb:


> den sollte man mal besuchen
> 
> 
> Hab' Deinen Laufradaufbau mitbekommen, als ich beim Thorsten mein Fatboy abgeholt hatte. Gib Bescheid, wenn Du wieder mal im Kreuznacher Revier unterwegs bist. Grüße, Alex



... oder falls Du mal planen solltest den Mannie mit dem Fatbike in Namibia zu besuchen ... wenn es ein Revier für die Fetten gibt, dann dort: Sossusvlei !!! Traumhaft !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (2. Juni 2014)

soweit so gut - drinn ist es schonmal...









jetzt noch die woche ein paar endkappen drehen! jaja, kommt irgendwie nicht unerwartet wenn man die branche kennt.. 

"We currently have the 150 hubs in stock (HU8881), but the conversion kits for the existing front hubs won't be in until late this summer (part# HU8888). You could buy the 150 hub and use those end caps if you want to make it happen not, but you will still need to dish the wheel to correct the spacing. At that point, you might as well buy the 150 hub and go ahead and rebuild it around the proper hub."


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch zur Gabel!! Warte auch sehnsüchtig auf meine... Warum hast Du nicht gleich die 150er Nabe dazugekauft?
Vielleicht kannst Du im Bluto-Beitrag posten, es gibt bestimmt viele, die Sich für Deine Erfahrungen interessieren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-bluto.695559/


----------



## knicksiknacksi (2. Juni 2014)

warum soll ich das tun, wenn man es viel einfacher mit adaptern hinbekommt. ausserdem ist das mein achtbiszehntrad, da investiere ich so wenig wie nur möglich. falls doch, dann garantiert keine salsa by formula... ;-)


----------



## titzy (10. Juni 2014)

Wenns 2x an der Türe klingelt sollte man schnell auf machen, denn es könnt sowas:










vor der Türe stehen.

2088g pure Freude!

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, ob ich wirklich die weißen Felgenbänder zusätzlich noch für die Optik haben will. Die sind ja schon wieder 132g schwer, gegenüber den leichten 89g vom orangen Band.


----------



## Vighor (10. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> vor der Türe stehen.
> 
> 2088g pure Freude!
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, ob ich wirklich die weißen Felgenbänder zusätzlich noch für die Optik haben will. Die sind ja schon wieder 132g schwer, gegenüber den leichten 89g vom orangen Band.


Einfach beide aufziehen und dann tubeless machen


----------



## criscross (10. Juni 2014)

2 Lagen Oranges Panzertape wiegen nur 50 gr. 

schöne Laufräder


----------



## stuhli (11. Juni 2014)

Ja is denn schon Weihnachten?

tendiere klar zu ORANGE


----------



## cubation (11. Juni 2014)

Fäääääääääääääääääääääät !  Wann bekomm ich dann mein Fatty Laufrad wieder ? ^^

Das mit dem Tubeless müssen wir dann demnächst wirklich mal organisieren. Milch steht noch genügend im Kühlschrank. 


Thomas


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Wenns 2x an der Türe klingelt sollte man schnell auf machen, denn es könnt sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr, sehr  schön! 

Welche Naben braucht man(n) am On*One Fatty v+h nochmal , kann´s mir nicht merken?!  RDS oder FDS (oder wie war das?)??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (11. Juni 2014)

Fatty ist RDS


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2014)

Servus! 
V+H gleich? Oder geht es sowieso immer nur um die vordere Nabe?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Juni 2014)

Hier gab´s dazu eine griffige Erklärung:



Girl schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss gibt es verschiedene Scheibenaufnahmen an der Nabe, Front- und Rearspaced
> Hintergrund des Problems, früher wurden Hinterradnaben vorn eingebaut und deren Aufnahme ist nicht an der gleichen Stelle wie eine eigentliche 100mm Frontnabe.



Es geht also tatsächlich nur um vorne, denn es wurden nie Vorderräder nach hinten verbaut .
Es gibt also für vorne FDS und RDS, für hinten nur RDS, richtig?


----------



## Girl (12. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hier gab´s dazu eine griffige Erklärung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




RISCHTISCH


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Juni 2014)

Danke Jungs!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2014)

Endlich ein Rettungsring!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (18. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Endlich ein Rettungsring!



Was fährst du vorne drauf?
Ich hab mich letzten Samstag aufn Stonemantrail auch gefragt wie sich die Rampen da mit dem orginal 32-36 Setup von On-One anfühlen würden und dabei für mich selber beschlossen, das es selbst mit 22-36 langsam unangenehm wird bei Steigungen über 24%.
Aber ich glaub selbst mit 32-40 machen die keinen Spass, erst recht zum Ende der Stoneman Tagestour wenn die Luft dann eh dünner wird.


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr vorne 32. Für mein Mittelgebirge reichte das in Kombination mit 11-36 fast immer. Dort wo es zu steil war, war ich mit schieben meistens schneller als meine Mitfahrer...

Als ich jetzt in den Alpen war und nen Ziehweg mit 1000hm auf 5km gemacht hab, hab ich mir nen Rettungsring gewünscht. Und das sollte mir der 40er jetzt auch bieten.


----------



## stuhli (18. Juni 2014)

1000hm auf 5km.....Du Tier


----------



## Vighor (21. Juni 2014)




----------



## criscross (21. Juni 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 300688
> Anhang anzeigen 300656


und wo ist die Nabe....?


----------



## Vighor (21. Juni 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> und wo ist die Nabe....?


Hope Fatsno 150mm ist bestelt, da die Felgen aber auch noch unterwegs sind ist das noch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## mtbbee (22. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Als ich jetzt in den Alpen war und nen Ziehweg mit 1000hm auf 5km gemacht hab, hab ich mir nen Rettungsring gewünscht. Und das sollte mir der 40er jetzt auch bieten.



das wären durchschnittlich 20% ? ist ne tolle Leistung ... bei uns waren es heute zw. 14 - 22 % und nahe an der Leistungsgrenze auf die Höhenmeter bezogen. Könntest Du mir eine Beschreibung bzw. Track senden? Gerne per PM ... würde ich zu gerne probieren.


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Juni 2014)

Kleine Upgrades für das Fatboy:


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 300688
> Anhang anzeigen 300656



Bei deinen Rädern und Anbauteilen muss ich immer aufpassen, nicht wie ein sabbernder Vollidiot auf den Monitor zu starren


----------



## Vighor (24. Juni 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Kleine Upgrades für das Fatboy:


Der Lenker sieht gut aus.
Den Chrome Vorbau verstehe ich aber im Zusammenhang mit den anderen Anbauteilen nicht. Da wäre Syntace oder Hope schwarz schon passender. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja noch nen anderen Plan und ist dies der Anfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (24. Juni 2014)

Der Vorbau ist eher "Gunsmoke" bzw. ein sehr dunkles Chrom und passt recht gut zum Rahmen, noch besser aber zu den DMR Vaults in Nickel. Vor allem - er war sehr günstig und wiegt fast nix! :-D


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Juni 2014)

Ich muss Vighor leider Recht geben. Der Vorbau passt null, gerade auch, weil die Spacer farblich nicht wissen, wohin.
Der Lenker hingegen passt!


----------



## zoomer (24. Juni 2014)

Mir ist sogar der Renthal schon zu bunt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. Juni 2014)

Vorbau gefällt mir auch nicht besonders, aber ein Fatboy-Fatbike mit Fatbar, das hat was


----------



## gertschi (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

werde das Teil mal dieses Jahr auf Alpenüberquerung testen, ein Freund fährt schon ewig damit rum, mir war es am normalen Bike zu unstimmig.





















Die Halterung ( ca. 480g ) lässt sich in Sekundenschnelle mit Schnellspanner und Klettverschluss an/abmontieren, der Rucksack hat unter einer Abdeckung normale Träger und kommt bei der Abfahrt, je nach bedarf, auf den Rücken. 

http://www.tout-terrain.de/zubehoer/gepaecktraeger/

Erfahrungen folgen.....

Es grüßt der Gerhard


----------



## dertutnix (29. Juni 2014)

Frage @gertschi : Hat dein Sattel ein Carbongestänge? Falls ja, hast du bei den Vibrationen / Erschütterungen auch nur auf Asphalt keine Sorge, dass das bricht?


----------



## gertschi (29. Juni 2014)

Ja, hat ein Carbongestell!
Werde das natürlich vorher noch ausgibig testen, mach mir aber keine großen Sorgen, da ich mit Gepäck unter 80Kg bin und der Sattel, glaube ich, keine Gewichtsbeschränkung hat  ?! Klar daß das Gestänge von einem Rennradsattel nicht für das gebaut ist, aber er wird schon halten....
Eher mach ich mir noch wegen der New Ultimate Alu-Sattelstütze, die ist bloß bis 90Kg zugelassen und sehr dünnwandig.

Ob dar Sattel, Stütze und der Fahrer alles überlebt hat, werde ich berichten.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Juni 2014)

Wäre sehr schade um die teuren Parts.
Der Hebel so weit hinter dem Sattel ist immens und wird die Stütze sehr schnell überfordern. Der Hebel wird sich im Gelände nochmals potenzieren, wenn das Gewicht aus der Schwerelosigkeit droppt und vom Gestell "aufgefangen" wird.

Ich habe den gleichen Sattel am Fatty und die Carbonstreben wirken massiv. Dennoch dürften auch sie das nicht lang mitmachen.
Der Klemmmechanismus sieht nebenbei gesagt zu grobschlächtig aus, als dass ich ihn an Carbon schrauben würde.

Hoffentlich passiert dir nichts Schlimmes, Gerhard!


----------



## Vighor (4. Juli 2014)

Felgen sind unterwegs:




Und was find ich dann auf FB:



Extra Chunky jetzt nicht nur in schwarz erhältlich .. und dann auch noch gleich in der richtigen Farbe für das neue Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (4. Juli 2014)

Das mit den Griffen ist echt eine tolle Nachricht!  Bin mit den Chunkys sehr zufrieden, wollte aber auch mal die Extra Chunky testen...schwarz war mir allerdings immer zu fad. 

Wo kommt das eigentlich alles ran?


----------



## Vighor (4. Juli 2014)

Die extra Chunky hab ich ja schon am Muru und möchte nichts anderes.
Schwarze fürs neue AM bike hatte ich schon aber hier musste ich zuschlagen, vor allem da das bike ja gelb/hellblau wird.


----------



## hoodride (4. Juli 2014)

Hab's vielleicht überlesen - aber was wird es denn wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juli 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> da das bike ja gelb/hellblau wird.


Na dann gehst Du ja im Wald nicht verloren 

@hoodride: Lass Dich überraschen!!!


----------



## titzy (5. Juli 2014)

Habe gerade vorhin einen neuen Anker fürs Fatty geholt, wird gleich mal verbaut!


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. Juli 2014)

Nach mehrjähriger Ruhezeit ist erst mal eine klamottenmäßige Grundausstattung nötig, welche nun nach-und-nach ankommt. Mein Fatbike, das Specialized Fatboy, kommt für meine Bedürfnisse angemessen und preislich sehr fair an. Dennoch habe ich auch da einige Veränderungen vor, welche sich gedanklich sehr gut fahren lassen. Ich finde, dass gerade erfahrene - bzw. mit streng ungläubigem Blick gemußterte Fatbikefahrer - da durchaus eine gewisse Grundtoleranz mitbringen sollten. So könnte ich mir neben einer Rohloff natürlich auch eine gefärbte Lefty vorstellen. Beides kann ich aber meiner Frau nicht "verkaufen" , da dort die Preise ( für meine Verhältnisse ) schon etwas sportlich sind.

Deshalb beschränke ich mich auf einige bequemliche Dinge, von denen als erstes ein neuer Lenker eingetroffen ist. Hier noch im Originalzustand, soll der 800´er ( Azonic DH ) farblich an das spätere Fatboy angepaßt werden und darüber hinaus mit einer schraubbaren Querstrebe versehen werden. Dies resultiert vermutlich an dem einmal zu oft gesehenen Film E.T. in Verbindung mit den dortigen BMX Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (6. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Nach mehrjähriger Ruhezeit ist erst mal eine klamottenmäßige Grundausstattung nötig, welche nun nach-und-nach ankommt. Mein Fatbike, das Specialized Fatboy, kommt für meine Bedürfnisse angemessen und preislich sehr fair an. Dennoch habe ich auch da einige Veränderungen vor, welche sich gedanklich sehr gut fahren lassen. Ich finde, dass gerade erfahrene - bzw. mit streng ungläubigem Blick gemußterte Fatbikefahrer - da durchaus eine gewisse Grundtoleranz mitbringen sollten. So könnte ich mir neben einer Rohloff natürlich auch eine gefärbte Lefty vorstellen. Beides kann ich aber meiner Frau nicht "verkaufen" , da dort die Preise ( für meine Verhältnisse ) schon etwas sportlich sind.
> 
> Deshalb beschränke ich mich auf einige bequemliche Dinge, von denen als erstes ein neuer Lenker eingetroffen ist. Hier noch im Originalzustand, soll der 800´er ( Azonic DH ) farblich an das spätere Fatboy angepaßt werden und darüber hinaus mit einer schraubbaren Querstrebe versehen werden. Dies resultiert vermutlich an dem einmal zu oft gesehenen Film E.T. in Verbindung mit den dortigen BMX Rädern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 303724


hübsches Körbchen haste da an deinem BMX Rad


----------



## BigJohn (6. Juli 2014)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Streben auch bei Oversize Lenkern passen


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. Juli 2014)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich kostengünstig und ganz unkompliziert mit Schellen usw. aus dem Baumarkt in DIY-Manier arbeiten, da es ja eh nur optisches Beiwerk ist und nichts halten muß.



criscross schrieb:


> hübsches Körbchen haste da an deinem BMX Rad



Danke Dir, ich werd´s meiner Tochter sagen   ...und da hatte ich noch Glück bei diesem Größenvergleich, denn normaler Weise gehen die Korbinnereien vom reingestopftem Bär über Unkraut bis zu kleinen Fröschen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich kostengünstig und ganz unkompliziert mit Schellen usw. aus dem Baumarkt in DIY-Manier arbeiten, da es ja eh *nur optisches Beiwerk ist und nichts halten muß*.



 Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich noch zusätzliches Gewicht am Fatbike bräuchte... , A B E R   das bringt ja auch Druck auf´s Vorderrad.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Juli 2014)

Ich bin ja generell gegen Teile, die keine Funktion haben. Und wenn man dann noch potenzielle Sollbruchstellen einbaut, dann erst recht nicht. Ich erinnere mich noch mit Schrecken an die alten GoFast Lenker. Gut dass diese Mode lange vorbei ist.




Und noch was in der Art:


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß, die meisten meiner Veränderungen sind gewichtemäßig eher kontraproduktiv - vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich zwar sehr tapfer, dafür jedoch unheimlich dünn und alles andere als ein durchtrainierter Ausdauermuskelmann bin. Aber ich kann nichts dafür, die innerköpfige Stimme ist zu stark und ich muß es einfach haben. Auch wenn´s "schwer" fällt.
Darum habe ich mir als i-Pünktchen ( oder besser Punkt ) denn guten Brooks Sattel mit zusätzlichen 2 ( zwei ) Kg bestellt. Mitte kommender Woche rechne ich mit seiner Ankunft, da er schließlich auch noch zwei Griffe mitbringt. Ich sehe jetzt schon das ungläubige Kopfschütteln im lieben Reigen meiner Mitfahrer, Fremde werden zu Freunden und alle werden sich glücklich in den Armen liegen und die frohe Kunde von Mund-zu-Mund weitertragen...

Objektiv betrachtet bleibe ich dennoch unter 20kg und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass mein voriges singlegespeedetes BigHit deutlich schwerer war, dann habe ich mit dem Fatboy die Leichtigkeit des Seins.


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. Juli 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gut dass diese Mode lange vorbei ist.



Ein Grund mehr.

Aber so in etwa habe ich mir denn künftigen Lenker vorgestellt. Beim damaligen BigHit hatte ich die Lenkerstrebe vom Karrosseriefachmann einschweißen lassen. Doch bei Fatboy wäre der Abstand dazwischen zu gering, da ich am Lenker noch eine Satteltasche anbringen möchte.


----------



## zoomer (6. Juli 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich bin ja generell gegen Teile, die keine Funktion haben. Und wenn man dann noch potenzielle Sollbruchstellen einbaut, dann erst recht nicht. Ich erinnere mich noch mit Schrecken an die alten GoFast Lenker. Gut dass diese Mode lange vorbei ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir hiess der Humpert Downhill.
22 mm plus Hülse.

Blieb bei Dir die Strebe wo sie war ?
Bei mir wanderte die Strebe immer zu einer Seite hin


----------



## BigJohn (6. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Objektiv betrachtet bleibe ich dennoch unter 20kg und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass mein voriges singlegespeedetes BigHit deutlich schwerer war, dann habe ich mit dem Fatboy die Leichtigkeit des Seins.


Irgendwie erschließt sich mir dieser Vergleich nicht. Das Big Hit ist doch so ein oller Downhillbomber?! Das ist das Gewicht im Gegensatz zum Fatboy doch völlig egal. Oder bist du mit dem Big Hit auch Touren gefahren?


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. Juli 2014)

Nein, natürlich keine Touren im herkömmlichen Sinne. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man immer mit dem vorigen Bike vergleicht ( wenn auch unbewußt ) . Klar, hier bin ich sicher in der Minderheit, da ich nicht mehrere Bike´s habe. Trotzdem bleibt in Erinnerung ein rel.schweres Rad und bald ein deutl.leichteres. Wäre bestimmt anders, wenn ich vorher ein CC-Rad gehabt hätte. 
Und abgesehen von der morgendlichen Bäckertour, und evtl.Feldausflügen mit den Kindern, wird sich mein radfahrmäßiges Verhalten im Bezug auf das Fatbike nicht ändern. Außer, dass ich den Bikepark meide, wird alles ähnlich zum vorrigem Bike sein. Insofern bin ich zuversichtlich nehme die selbstbestimmte zusätzliche Gewichtung mutig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt! Auch wenn ich kein Fan von Brooks-Sätteln und Lenker-Quertreben bin, kann das sicher ein intessantes Gesamtbild ergeben. Und überlag mal, Du kannst dann  später - wenn's Dir doch mal zu schwer werden sollte - alleine durch nen leichten Sattel locker 1,8 Kilo sparen!!!


----------



## Knusberflogge (7. Juli 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt!



Ich ehrlich gesagt auch  .

Aber ist ja eh alles Geschmackssache. Heute ist das nächste Päckchen eingegangen:




 

Generell finde ich honigfarbene Aussführungen schöner, doch das Schwarz paßt meiner Meinung nach später besser zur Komplettoptik. Montiert wird die Tasche allerdings vorn am Lenker, was durch die besonders langen hinteren Lederriemen erstaunlich gut gehen wird. Hier hatte ich mit deutlich weniger Material gerechnet. Eine spezielle Fronttasche war mir zu groß, da ich eine möglichst ausladente Lenkerbreite auch optisch erhalten möchte.

Einen Rucksack finde ich für meine Ausflüge zu groß und unbequem und in der Hosentasche ist das Gerassel auch nicht so toll. Die bald montierte Tasche reicht für Handy, Schlüssel und einen dekadenten 5,-€ Schein...


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juli 2014)

Und Wasser? Müsliriegel?

Ich sehe gerade, dass selbst die kleinen Rahmen zwei Flaschenhalter haben. Damit sollte mancher halbwegs auskommen


----------



## Knusberflogge (7. Juli 2014)

mmmh naja, die Riegel mag ich nicht so. Für das Flüssige kommt je einmal eine günstige Flaschenhalterung & Flasche. Beides aus Alu für knappe 10,-€ und preislich meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut. Diese Kombi wird dann auch umlackiert und wandert an das Sitzrohr.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juli 2014)

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz: Das wird doch kein Fatbike, mit dem es ungeniert ins Gelände geht, sondern ein Showtruck.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (7. Juli 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Big Hit ist doch so ein oller Downhillbomber?! Das ist das Gewicht im Gegensatz zum Fatboy doch völlig egal.



das ist ein irrglaube - mein 16kg Intense lässt sich um welten besser fahren als mein  20+ Ex-Norco und das liegt nicht allein am rahmen...

;-)


----------



## Knusberflogge (7. Juli 2014)

nein, nein, dafür ist mir das Geld zu Schade. Ich freu mich sehr auf das Fatboy und die ersten versuche werden sicherlich wieder längst vergessene Muskelgruppen wecken. Natürlich werde ich es nicht in dem Umfang wie die beiden Vorgängerräder nutzen:



 

..obwohl das BigHit auch 3" Reifen hatte



 

( sorry wegen der schlechten Qualität, ist abfotographiert ) 

Mit dem Fatboy wird es also mehr ein tourenlastiges Erlebnis. Dennoch freue ich mich nach langjähriger Radpause wieder altbekannte Wege zu erkunden. Hab das damals selbst mit dem BMX gemacht und fand es immer irgendwie erfüllend, so einsam und am Morgen durch die Wälder ( in meinem Falle Sächs.Schweiz ) zu radeln. naja, wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich es da auch mehr geschoben und richtige fahrbare Wege waren das auch nicht. Doch ich hatte dabei immer dieses glückliche Gefühl, an das ich mit Sicherheit anknüpfen werde. 

Meine geplanten Veränderungen sind sicher nicht immer nachvollziehbar, das war auch bei anderen Radlern früher so ( "Sieht cool aus aber ich könnt nicht so fahren!" usw... ) . Aber sie sind in der Regel um einiges günstiger als manch andere Gewichtsoptimierten Teile und machen eine für mich absolut entscheidenten Fakt aus: 

Sie sorgen für absolute Freude am Fahren, bedingt durch das Wohlfühlen auf genau diesem Rad mit den Veränderungen. Das ist - so denke ich - unheimlich lachbringend und um einiges ergiebiger als wie ein kaum meßbares besseres Fahrverhalten ( bei meinen nichtalpüberquerenden Touren ) . Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung und mir ist bewußt, dass sich jeder sein Fahrvergnügen auf andere Weise holt. Und das ist ja auch gut so


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Juli 2014)

Meine Güte, nach diesem Monsterdrop bist Du damals bestimmt gleich verhaftet worden...


----------



## CaseOnline (7. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> (...)Sie sorgen für absolute Freude am Fahren, bedingt durch das Wohlfühlen auf genau diesem Rad mit den Veränderungen. Das ist - so denke ich - unheimlich lachbringend und um einiges ergiebiger als wie ein kaum meßbares besseres Fahrverhalten ( bei meinen nichtalpüberquerenden Touren ) . Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung und mir ist bewußt, dass sich jeder sein Fahrvergnügen auf andere Weise holt. Und das ist ja auch gut so



@Knusberflogge, ich kann zwar deine geplanten Umbauten wenig bis gar nicht nachvollziehen  , finde aber deine Grundidee sehr sympathisch. Dafür 

P.S.: Krasser Drop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Juli 2014)

Habe mir eine E13 Kurbel für das da gekauft


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2014)

Welchen Eindruck macht denn das EBB vom Singular "live" ?

Schöner Rahmen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2014)

Ersetzt der Puffin deinen Fatty-Rahmen? 
Und wie löst du das Problem mit der VR-Nabe zwecks FDS? Spacern oder gibt´s eine neue Nabe?

Schade, dass sich Singular über die Geo der Rahmen ausschweigt...


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2014)

Wenn das mal nicht schön wird ....


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Juli 2014)

@FlowinFlo Das Puffin hatte ich erst auf dem Schrim. Als das nicht kam (Kickstarter war Oktober...) habe ich mir Weihnachten erst mal das On One Fatty geholt. Welches ich behalten werde, weiß ich noch nicht. Wegen FDS oder RDS hatte ich mir ehrlichgesagt noch keinen Kopp gemacht, da ich Prototypenbilder mit dem On One LRS gesehen hatte. Und: Die Geo vom Puffin ist hier zu finden: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1471361938/singular-puffin-fatbike. Hier war ich extrem unsicher, denn ichmag keine Räder mit extrem lang ausgezogenen Sattelstützen. Da (wegen der Überstandshöhe und dem geraden Rohr) beim L das Sitzrohr gekürzt worden war, habe ich mich für XL entschieden. Hier ist jedoch das Oberrohr recht lang. Ich habe aber auch lange Arme. Mal sehen.

Large






Xlarge






@taunusteufel78  Das EBB wird das des Swift sein - nur dass es halt 100 ist. Mit dem des Swift bin ich gut klar gekommen und es gefällt mir.

@zoomer Das hoffe ich auch Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal auf einen Ausflug an der Isar.


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2014)

Die Geodaten finde ich super !

Das L wäre perfekt für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Juli 2014)

Wenn dir XL doch zu groß ist, darfst du dich freundlichst an mich wenden  Mit den 650mm komm ich schon irgendwie zurecht.
Sollte das Steuerrohr nicht eigentlich konisch werden?


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2014)

*Hust* 70,0° *Hust*

Ich glaube, mit konischen Rohren in Verbindung mit Stahl ist das so eine Sache...
Das geht wohl nur hässlich (siehe Pipedream) oder gar nicht.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Juli 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> *Hust* 70,0° *Hust*


Aber 435er Streben, da muss ich vielleicht nochmal ans Bikecad


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2014)

War mir klar, dass dir dieses Maß ins Auge sticht! Sag mal, hat das Sitzrohr einen leichten Knick?


----------



## Vighor (8. Juli 2014)

Hope stuff und Felgen


 


HR Nabe wird vom LBS noch auf Steckachse und XD umgebaut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> *Hust* 70,0° *Hust*
> 
> Ich glaube, mit konischen Rohren in Verbindung mit Stahl ist das so eine Sache...
> Das geht wohl nur hässlich (siehe Pipedream) oder gar nicht.


Ich finde das Pipedream klasse. Steht auch i.d. engeren Auswahl als Stahl 29er....


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2014)

@Vighor Schöne Sammlung! 

@taunusteufel78 Der Rest am Skookum ist hübsch, aber dieses Steuerrohr... 

@BigJohn Ich habe gerade nochmal gaaaanz scharf hingeschaut. Offensichtlich gibt´s ein Facelift vom Puffin, denn an Olis Rahmen erscheint das Steuerrohr tatsächlich konisch wie auf der Animation. Hier sieht man das mal live. Bei Singular bekommt das jetzt wohl jeder Rahmen, auch der 29er im Hintergrund.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2014)

Hinten das ist das 29+  Rooster. 
Leider keine so dolle Geo für mich, OR zu kurz in M...


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Juli 2014)

Steuerrohr ist konisch und das Sitzrohr gekrümmt. Und: Die 650 mess ich nicht. Noch nicht. Hier mal mit dem NonFat LRS zusammengesteckt (29+ soll leider nicht passen).


----------



## Optimizer (9. Juli 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Steuerrohr ist konisch und das Sitzrohr gekrümmt. Und: Die 650 mess ich nicht. Noch nicht. Hier mal mit dem NonFat LRS zusammengesteckt (29+ soll leider nicht passen).


 
Also ich find das Ding richtig richtig schön. Wirklich schade, dass kein 29+ geht. Aber vielleicht kommt demnächst endlich bei den Laufrädern/Reifen was gescheites in 27,5+. Noch ein Dropbar dran und der Kaffenback-Ersatz wäre perfekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (9. Juli 2014)

Bis auf den Flaschenhalter sind nun alle Teile für das hoffentlich bald ankommende Fatboy da. Bei der Lenkerstrebe hab ich das Gefühl, dass die bald schwerer wie die Trinkflasche ist  .



 

Die zur Sattel/Lenkertasche passenden Griffe waren so opulent und detailverliebt verpackt...also wenn es ein Duft wäre würde ich sagen JIL SANDER "scent79" . Und wer es im Auto hat(te) , der wird nie auf Lederlenkrad & Sitze verzichten - auch wenn es immer unwiderrufliche Nachteile bringt. Anmutung und Haptik gefallen mir gut und verbreiten die Aura des Besonderen ( was für ein Satz   ) .



 

Das knappe 2kg Sitzgestühl trieb mir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht und die bewunderten Blicke meiner Kinder gaben mir recht. Man kann es nur noch als extraherb bezeichnen. Auch hier waren die Beigaben reichhaltig. Von mehreren Zeitungen über Poster bis hin zum sehr apparten Stoffbeutel.  
Beim BigHit hatte ich einen ungefederten Brooks, welcher sich sehr schnell einsaß und wie versprochen anpaßte. Fand ich gut, nur das mir bei diesem Modell die beschlagenen Kupfernieten fehlen. Übrigens bin ich bei Griff & Sattel bei einem Onlinehänler fündig geworden, bei dem der Preis um 30,-€ günstiger als wie bei ebay lag. Hatte mich gefreut, da ich faulerweise meist nur da gucke und nicht erst suche.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juli 2014)

Sag mal, wie wäre es mit einem Aufbauthread zu deinem Unikat? 
Da könnte man etwas besser über die Ideen quatschen, auch wenn´s mal ins OT abgleitet.

Eine große Leserschaft wäre dir sicher!


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juli 2014)

Jo mach mal.


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Juli 2014)

Gerne! Wenn alles richtig klappt, dann sollte sich das hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-fatboy-wie-ich-es-mag.712847/ trefflich zur Verfolgung eignen...


----------



## Vighor (15. Juli 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Und was find ich dann auf FB:
> Anhang anzeigen 303278
> Extra Chunky jetzt nicht nur in schwarz erhältlich .. und dann auch noch gleich in der richtigen Farbe für das neue Bike


Ich bekomme da jetzt noch nen 2ten Satz von. Gewonnen bei deren FB giveaway Aktion 

Da ich von der ganzen diskussion mit Logo Sticker Lieferanten bzgl der Folien Farbe genug hatte hab ich mir auch mal kurz nen Schneideplotter und einige Folien gekauft. Mal schaun ob das gut geht  Neben dem eigentlichen blauton hab ich mir auch noch hellere Folien zuschicken lassen um das mit den Grips abzugleichen.


----------



## zoomer (23. Juli 2014)

Oder was ich fast gekauft hätte !


Da On One grad Reifentage und auch sonst mal alles da hat,
vom Gabelkonus über den chewy Lenker, 30er Kettenblatt und fette Reifen.


Ich wollte einen Satz günstige leichter laufende Reifen,
z.B. die Vee8 und die 24€ Cruiser Reifen.

Aber im Gegensatz zum Vee Mission sind die Vee8 nur 60 TPI und laut
ersten Kommentaren ist der Gummi nix und die Dämpfung noch schlimmer
als der zähe Floater. Der Cruiser Reifen auch viel zu schmal.

Den Carbonlenker gibt's in "chewy" nur in schmalen 745 mm.

30Z statt 32Z bringt gerade mal 7% (= ein halber Gang)

Der Konus nur in Stahl und die Edelstahlsinglespeedkette konnte ich mir
dann grad auch noch verkneifen.



Nein,
ich warte bis ich fluffige deutsche Reifen bekommen kann, die hoffentlich
etwas breiter als 4" sind aber noch ins Fatty passen.
Und wenn's Schwalbe werden die nach drei Ausfahrten verschlissen sind
oder pro Stück mehr als 24E kosten.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

Meine Lochbleche sind endlich da!


----------



## hoodride (25. Juli 2014)




----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

Halo Tundra, Hope Pro Fatsno, Sapim Laser D-Light, Sapim Polyax Alu.
Vorderrad 1314gr, Hinterrad 1425gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus, dann kannst Du ja endlich näher an die Eisdiele ranfahren - und brauchst keine Angst mehr haben, dass jemand den Schwindel mit den Fake-Felgenlöchern bemerkt. Jetzt brauchst Du nur noch Felgenband, das abwechselnd orange und weiß ist!!


----------



## oli_muenchen (25. Juli 2014)

Woher und wie teuer?


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

Ich mach jetzt erstmal nur weißes Felgenband dran.

German-Lightness. Nicht ganz 600€.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2014)

@Optimizer
Hatte sie sogar noch vor dir in der Hand!  Halt noch in Einzelteilen...

Und jetzt SCHRAUBEN!

VG


----------



## hoodride (25. Juli 2014)

Du hast ja diese Woche ein glückliches Händchen!
Glückwunsch zum Niner.... oder nicht?


----------



## titzy (25. Juli 2014)

Mmmh, klingt verlockend. Den Satz könnte ich mir eigentlich auch gut als Winter LRS, bzw breitern Satz zum Race LRS im Fatty vorstellen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Niner.... oder nicht?


Niner? Das würde wohl kaum hier her passen.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

Ich hab kein niner....


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

Ich lass das Band wirklich komplett weiß. Das fehlende Orange ist ja in Form der orangenen Nippel vorhanden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2014)

Welches Band hast du verwendet?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Du hast ja diese Woche ein glückliches Händchen!
> Glückwunsch zum Niner.... oder nicht?





Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab kein niner....



Er meinte mich!

@hoodride 

Hoffe das klappt auch alles so...  

Gruß


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welches Band hast du verwendet?


Original Surly


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. August 2014)

150mm Hoffnung



Lange hat´s gedauert, bis endlich was in 150 greifbar war...


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. August 2014)

Ich finde die Adapterlösung von Hauck zwar sinnvoller, da universeller, aber die 150er ist schon auch hübsch.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. August 2014)

Ich hatte doch bisher nur ne Salsa VR Nabe für Schnellspanner...


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch bisher nur ne Salsa VR Nabe für Schnellspanner...



Achso! Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (5. August 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich finde die Adapterlösung von Hauck zwar sinnvoller, da universeller, aber die 150er ist schon auch hübsch.


http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Pro-2-EVO-Fatsno-Front-Hub.pdf
Umbaukit für die FDS Hubs auf 150mm gibts auch von Hope selber.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. August 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Achso! Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben...


Menno, ich hab doch die ganz alte Nabe von denen (also nicht die Conversion Hub), da geht auch das nicht. Außerdem will ich nicht mit Adaptern rumfahren.


----------



## Duke_do (5. August 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Pro-2-EVO-Fatsno-Front-Hub.pdf
> Umbaukit für die FDS Hubs auf 150mm gibts auch von Hope selber.



Woran erkenne ich denn, ob meine Fatsno umgebaut werden kann?

Mir hatte Hope vor 2 Monaten in Willingen noch gesagt dass das nicht geht.

mobil gesendet


----------



## Vighor (6. August 2014)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich denn, ob meine Fatsno umgebaut werden kann?
> 
> Mir hatte Hope vor 2 Monaten in Willingen noch gesagt dass das nicht geht.
> 
> mobil gesendet


Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe sind die frontbrake spezifischen Hubs um zu bauen. Die rearbrake aber nicht.
In der Zeichnung ist zu sehen das es auch nur langere Endkappen und ein Spacer für die Bremsscheibe sind.


----------



## CaseOnline (7. August 2014)

Hab zum Geburtstag eine Swisstrailbell geschenkt bekommen. Wenn ich vorher mit dem fetten Rad nicht aufgefallen bin - jetzt tu ich's! 

Heute durch die Altstadt von Riva war ein Traum - die Leut' springen zur Seite, und statt zu schimpfen lächeln sie. Jetzt ist mein Fatbike auch für die anderen ein Gute-Laune-Mobil.

Gibt's die Assos-Kuh-Trikots auch im loose fit?


----------



## Rocky10 (7. August 2014)

nächste Woche bekomme ich meine KS Lev in 27.2mm für mein Pugs, ich freu mich dachte die sei nicht mehr lieferbar, Bikediscount hat aber welche


----------



## skidder (19. August 2014)

Neue Ergon GS1 Griffe, hoffentlich habe ich dann mein Bike im Griff.


----------



## Smart_Sam (19. August 2014)

Bitte berichten wie sich die Ergons "anfühlen". Mir schläft meist die rechte Hand ein. Habe jetzt aber erst mal Handschuhe von Specialized mit nem mega dicken Polster gekauft. Ist etwas besser, aber nicht ganz weg.
Die Ergons hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen.


----------



## skidder (19. August 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Bitte berichten wie sich die Ergons "anfühlen". Mir schläft meist die rechte Hand ein. Habe jetzt aber erst mal Handschuhe von Specialized mit nem mega dicken Polster gekauft. Ist etwas besser, aber nicht ganz weg.
> Die Ergons hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen.



Werde morgen meine erste Tour mit den Ergon Griffen machen, bin selber schon gespannt wie es sich anfühlt, ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skidder (20. August 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Werde morgen meine erste Tour mit den Ergon Griffen machen, bin selber schon gespannt wie es sich anfühlt, ich werde dann berichten.



So bin jetzt Zuhause nach einer Tour von 20km durch den Wald mit Singletrails, Schotter und Matschigen Wegen und muss sagen das mir die Ergon GS1 Griffe sehr gut gefallen, bequem und trotzdem sehr gut zu greifen und bieten auch sehr gute Kontrolle über das Bike auch bei kniffligen Singletrail Passagen.
Durch dem zusätzlich mitgelieferten Abstandsring von Ergon konnte ich super mit einem Finger Bremsen da der Abstand zum Bremshebel vergrößert wurde.


----------



## Knusberflogge (21. August 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ...Auch Teile, die nicht zwingend nur für Fatbikes sind,
> hier aus einem bestimmten Grund aber besonders Sinn machen, dürfen  selbstverständlich gezeigt werden...



Da hoffe ich nicht, mit meinem vorhin eingetroffenem Schmankerl, über´s Ziel hinaus zu schießen...

Hab nun nach langer Lieferzeit (m)einen Rucksack erhalten. Naja, wobei es ja Rucksäcke gibt, dann noch Rücksäcke, dann eine Weile Nichts - und dann kommt das was ich rückentlich tragen werde:




*Die liebevoll beklebte Folie verleugnete nicht ihre chinesische Herkunft*

Und wie man es ( leider viel zu selten ) aus einigen Filmen kennt, überkam auch mich beim Öffnen des Zipp-Verschlusses ein abenteuerlich-angespanntes Gefühl. Welche fremdländische Spezies hätte sich heimlich eingeschlichen? Welcher Geruch würde mich erwarten?




*Grobes Segeltuch in Verbindung mit Leder küßt fernöstlicher Handwerkskunst der Großproduktion*

Gab es auch in dunlem Grün sowie zartem Rosa und sah dabei stets geschmackssicher aus. Für unter 20,-€ bekommt man das, was man erwarten kann. Denn es gibt wohl kaum einen in der EU, der so zielsicher sämtliche Farbstoffe und günstigste Materialien eine Andacht bereitet  .




*Optisch durchaus ansprechend bzw. eines LIEBHERR würdig inkl.vieler Innentaschen.*

Im Sandsack ist Sand drin - im Rucksack ist Ruck drin  . Tja ja, so waren die großen Hofpausen in der Schule  .

Für mich als Radler insofern praktisch, dass ich darin alle Protektoren verstauen kann. Find ich bei einer etwas längeren Tour gut, da ich diese immer benötige, dafür aber im zeitl. Verhältnis nicht oft ganztourig.
Wahlweise gern auch als Behälter für das morgendliche Bäckergut oder die viel bebilderte Zeitschrift.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. August 2014)

Dein Schreibstil bringt mich immer zum Lachen!  
Nette Abwechslung zum tristen Berufsalltag....

Ich würde ja auch gerne Neuigkeiten zeigen, aber ich waaaaaaaarte noch..


----------



## skidder (21. August 2014)

Mud shovel Shutzbleche für den kommenden Winter besorgt.


----------



## manoin (22. August 2014)

"ich denke die Dinger funtionieren schon jetz in diesem _Drecks_sommer..."


----------



## Rake109 (22. August 2014)

Die knicke an den Mud-Shovels sind ordentliche Solbruchstellen. Beim ersten Sturz kann die in 3 Teilen da liegen, vor allem die hintere.
Ich habe nun ganz hinten am Rand ein kleines Alu-Blech als Kanten-Verstärkung unten reingenietet. Nun hälts schon 9 Monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skidder (22. August 2014)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Die knicke an den Mud-Shovels sind ordentliche Solbruchstellen. Beim ersten Sturz kann die in 3 Teilen da liegen, vor allem die hintere.
> Ich habe nun ganz hinten am Rand ein kleines Alu-Blech als Kanten-Verstärkung unten reingenietet. Nun hälts schon 9 Monate


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## mtbbee (22. August 2014)

bei mir auch an den Knickstellen vom HR Schutzblech ... habe farblich passendes Powertape verwendet - hält ebenso schon ne Zeit


----------



## skidder (22. August 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> bei mir auch an den Knickstellen vom HR Schutzblech ... habe farblich passendes Powertape verwendet - hält ebenso schon ne Zeit


Hast du das Powertape an der außen Kante angebracht oder direkt wo der Knick ist?


----------



## mtbbee (22. August 2014)

auch außen an der Kante, so eine Art kleinen Verband ...


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Ich hab sie nur vorsichtig angeknickt.
Bisher noch keine Probleme aber ich falle ja auch nie hin 

Mehr Probleme habe ich mit dem Bandverschuss hinten.
Der lockert sich bei mir durch die Vibrationen langsam und dann verdreht
sich das Schutzblech ganz gerne mal.
Merkt man dann irgendwann am Feuchtigkeitshaushalt im Sitzpad.

Durch die Löcher im Vorderen sind mir Steinchen zwischen Rahmen und
Halterung eingedrungen und haben das Unterrohr verkratzt.
Die hab ich inzwischen zugeklebt.


----------



## Knusberflogge (2. September 2014)

Charly Sheen in *"MADE OF STEEL"* vor gefühlten 82 Jahren auf RTLplus  ...

Außer dem extra ordinären Bartwuchs verlangte seine Undercovertätigkeit eine für mich wegweisende Verwandlung. Er besaß doch tatsächlich den Aberwitz und lenkte sein Fully mit einer Gletscherbrille ( eine Gletscherbrille! ) .
Natürlich war ich sofort angetan und nutze seitdem bei niemals endenden Autofahrten auch eine Gletscherbrille. Keramik, Leder, wahlweise Nasenschutz mit zusätzlich klappbarem Visir. Ohne Brillenbänder aus mundgeklöpelten Segeltau wiegt sowas bereits episch und setzt Maßstäbe - nicht nur bei der Bekämpfung gegen Heuschnupfen Symtome, ehrlich!

Aber eingeschränktes Sichtfeld sind nichts für eine milde Bikefahrt, auch wenn den herablassenden Anblick "die Anderen" sportbebrillten wahrlich verdient hätten.

Mein Tipp, und zu Gleich neuster Kauf, ist daher eine Arbeitsschutzbrille:



 *Im ausgesuchten Baumarkt für keine 10,-€ !*

Der Preis lädt zur verschwenderischen Verwendung ein und ist meiner Meinung nach eine echte Alternative zu hochpreisig gegelbten Brillen, auch wenn dies Wechselgläser haben sollten. Die Bügel gehen mit etwas Tapferkeit auch unter eine Halbschale, da sie recht schmal bauen und durch ihre Rahmenlosigkeit ist sie noch rel.unscheinbar im- und aus dem Gesicht.
Sie ist zwar leicht und kaum spürbar, dafür hält sie Spritzer, Insekten und bindehautentzündlichen Fahrtwind ab. Zumindest hoffe ich dies bei einer nächstlichen Ausfahrt fest zustellen.

Sicherlich jetzt nicht die Vorsorgelösung gegen UV- usw. Empfindlichkeit, doch der aufmersame Leser weiß nun dank Charly Sheen, dass auch dies lösbar ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

..und noch ein wenig Kleinzeugs.


_EDIT: Schlechte Bildquali, sorry!_


----------



## BigJohn (3. September 2014)

Warum silberne Naben? Neues Farbkonzept?


----------



## losbub (3. September 2014)

[_EDIT: Schlechte Bildquali, sorry!_[/QUOTE]

....da sieht man doch recht deutlich das neueste Fatbikekonzept, DualFatTire, ein Teil des Radumfangs mit 5" den anderen mit 4" Fahren.
Die Reifenhersteller freuen sich und machen sich schon Gedanken über die neuen Formen. Die Unwucht wird über Milch im Mindergewichten Teil ausgeglichen, bleibt nur noch die Frage/Problem mit dem richten Teil des Radumfangs den Dorn oder Nagel zu Treffen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum silberne Naben? Neues Farbkonzept?


Wollte keine schwarzen Naben mehr.
Mal was anderes vor Augen haben...
Und live sehr edel anzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (3. September 2014)

Eigentlich für's Fatty gedacht. Ist aber leider nicht kompatibel mit dem Expander. Daher wird's wohl an's Waldrennrad kommen.


----------



## Fettydriver (4. September 2014)

Ich habe erst gedacht, was ist das, ...ein Bilderrätsel? Ich kannte das noch nicht.

Das Teil ist irgendwie eisenhart, ein Accessoires, nein besser, ein Schmackofatz ganz nach meinem Geschmack  ich trage eh keine Armbanduhr.


----------



## gtbiker (4. September 2014)

Die Speedlifter ist hübscher mMn (fahr ich seit 2 Jahren am Stadtrad), das Thermometer von StemCaptain hätte besser sein können.


----------



## Bumble (17. September 2014)

weil immer noch der beste Fatbike Vorderreifen für mich ist:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. September 2014)

wo gab´s den denn zu kaufen?


----------



## Fabeymer (17. September 2014)

Ich hab gerade einen leicht gebrauchten Bud erworben...dank PayPal-Gutschein für 66 Euronen.


----------



## trial_neuling (17. September 2014)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich dich so hochgeboten habe.  

Mach mal Meldung wie sich der so macht. Danke!


----------



## Bumble (17. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wo gab´s den denn zu kaufen?


http://www.jensonusa.com/Surly-Lou-Folding-Tire


----------



## Fabeymer (17. September 2014)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, dass ich dich so hochgeboten habe.
> 
> Mach mal Meldung wie sich der so macht. Danke!



Kein Ding, war trotzdem noch unter meinem Limit. Hab den Bud ja schon vorne und wollte einfach für den Winter noch was Dickes für hinten auf Halde legen...bei der momentanen Verfügbarkeit wollte ich mir diese Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen. 

Als Vorderreifen kann ich nur Gutes berichten, allerdings bin ich kein Stolperbiker. Ich fahre entweder flowige Sachen oder gleich wegloses Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (17. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> http://www.jensonusa.com/Surly-Lou-Folding-Tire



Hat der Zoll was draufgeschlagen? Ist ja ansonsten wirklich ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2014)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Hat der Zoll was draufgeschlagen? Ist ja ansonsten wirklich ein Schnäppchen.


etwa 24%


----------



## Bumble (17. September 2014)

23€ Einfuhrumsatzsteuer musste ich noch dem netten UPS-Fahrer in die Hand drücken.
Der Reifen war in 5 Tagen aus Amiland bei mir.
Natürlich alles in allem teurer als bei uns, aber der Lou ist ja grade nirgends zu bekommen...


----------



## trial_neuling (17. September 2014)

Ok dann ist es kein Schnäppchen mehr. Hier gäbe es den auch noch. Da fallen auch keine Einfuhrzölle an. Mit Versand nach DE 113,45 €. Werd da jetz mal bestellen.


----------



## Bumble (17. September 2014)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Hier gäbe es den auch noch. Da fallen auch keine Einfuhrzölle an. Mit Versand nach DE 113,45 €.



Hab ich nicht entdeckt als ich nach nem Lou gesucht habe.
Berichte mal obs geklappt hat.


----------



## trial_neuling (17. September 2014)

Ja Mist ... neulich hatte @dukestah im Gesuche-Thread nach einer Bezugsmöglichkeit für den Lou gefragt und ich hatte ihm, getreu der strengen Forenrichtlinien eine private Nachricht ans Knie genagelt, in der ich ihm von Westbrook Cylces erzählte.
Hättest du da mal inseriert. 

Bestellt und bezahlt isser ... warte ich's mal ab. Mein Mukluk-Rahmen aus UK (anderer Shop) war am nächsten Tag hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (22. September 2014)

So ... heute angekommen. (5 Tage hat's gedauert)


----------



## Bumble (22. September 2014)

Für 113,45€ ne echte Alternative zur Bestellung in Good Old Germany, selbst wenn der Reifen dort lieferbar wäre.....

Der Tipp kam zwar zu spät, einen  haste dir trotzdem verdient.


----------



## F7 Uli (24. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> weil immer noch der beste Fatbike Vorderreifen für mich ist:
> Anhang anzeigen 322438


Danke Bumble für den Tip . Der ist ja im Moment in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen. Ich habe mir den Lou auch in US bestellt. Kommt nächste Woche .


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Danke Bumble für den Tip . Der ist ja im Moment in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen. Ich habe mir den Lou auch in US bestellt. Kommt nächste Woche .


von der Insel hättest den Reifen noch günstiger haben können, siehe den link vom Trial neuling


----------



## F7 Uli (25. September 2014)

Ok Bumble . Ich hatte gar nicht mehr hier reingeschaut  nur deinen Tip extra notiert. Na ja so ist es halt . 113,45 € ist natürlich um einiges günstiger.


----------



## CaseOnline (25. September 2014)

Sobald es hier schlammig wird...


----------



## larres (26. September 2014)

Laut Cosmic Sport Online Shop (hab ich bei meinem Händler gestern gesehen) haben die jetzt alle gängigen Modelle wieder vorrätig.
Also auch den Lou in 26x4.8 120TPI.
Sollte demnach bei den gängigen Händlern in BRD wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2014)

larres schrieb:


> Sollte demnach bei den gängigen Händlern in BRD wieder verfügbar sein.




Nöö, aktuell nirgends verfügbar.
Würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn der wieder zu bekommen wäre, jetzt wo ich extra in USA geordert habe


----------



## Vighor (26. September 2014)

Cosmic Sports liefert vorrangig an niederländische Händler und wir haben schnell alle Lou's aufgekauft


----------



## larres (26. September 2014)

Dann sprich doch einfach mit Deinem Händler und sage ihm, er solle bei Cosmic anrufen...
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die direkt alle verkauft worden sind, zumal eben noch der Bestand deutlich positiv war. (bei allen gängigen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (26. September 2014)

Mein Vorschlag: Alles weitere zur Verfügbarkeit dann im Laber- oder Reifenthread.


----------



## Fettydriver (26. September 2014)

Die Tage werden kürzer!
Hat mir meine Frau neulich vom Lidl mitgebracht, ist das nicht süß von ihr


----------



## zoomer (26. September 2014)

Hübsch !

iFahrradlicht


----------



## Alex0303 (26. September 2014)

Schaut gut aus. 

Bitte bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild wies montiert ausschaut und wie gut das Ding ausleuchtet.
Wär super. Danke.


----------



## F7 Uli (29. September 2014)

Na, die USA  Post ist da, hat super geklappt )))


----------



## Dany1Andy (3. Oktober 2014)

Um das warten auf mein bike zu verschönern hab ich mir nun diese schönen teile gekauft


----------



## Fettydriver (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi Dany,
die Teile passen farblich super zusammen, besonders die Pedale zum Sattel und Felgenband.
Ich denke das Warten lohnt sich allemal, du bekommst ein super Bike mit guter Ausstattung. 

Ich kann Heute sagen, ich war wohl etwas zu voreilig und unbedacht was mein Speci betrifft. Ich habe zu wenig Informationen eingeholt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Oktober 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Ich kann Heute sagen, ich war wohl etwas zu voreilig und unbedacht was mein Speci betrifft. Ich habe zu wenig Informationen eingeholt.


Was stört Dich denn am Fatboy?


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde vermuten, dass der Rahmen ´ne gute Nr. zu groß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dany1Andy (3. Oktober 2014)

Und das ich farblich auch zum Bike passe. Kommen noch einige Sachen wie diese dazu ;-)
Hey fettydriver,

Das warten nervt schon ,erstreckt wenn man keine genaue Zusage bekommt. Da kann man sich auf nix freuen ;-(
Werd am Montag mal beim Händler anrufen was nun Sache ist, zudem sollte das Bike meiner Frau nun auch eingetroffen sein. So kann sie wenigsten mit den Kinder im Chariot rum fahren. 
Wenn ich aber bei so manchen online Shops nun schon Februar - März lese, frag ich mich schon wie Scott erst Oktober bis November angeben konnte.

Gruß
Dany


----------



## Fettydriver (4. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was stört Dich denn am Fatboy?


Wie schon gesagt, ich habe mich mit zu wenig Wissen zu schnell entschieden, halt zu sehr übereilt gekauft.

Meine persönlicher Eindruck gemeinhin zu diesem Bike, es ist für 1.800.- € nicht wertig genug. Für diesen Preis habe ich mehr Qualität für ein Marken-Komplettbike erwartet. (ich bin natürlich selbst schuld)
Das Bike läuft einfach nicht sauber rund. Knacken / Knarzen, Schleifgeräusche, mal sind sie weg dann kommen die wieder. Die Bremshebel muss man jetzt schon bis an den Lenker anziehen, um stärkere Bremswirkung zu bekommen, die Schaltung hakelt unsauber vor sich hin, etc.

Der Fatboy/Fatboy Expert-Thread ist diesbezüglich eigentlich selbstredend, aber ich ging immer davon aus, dass mich die dort beschriebenen Ausfälle und Austauschaktionen bei meiner Otto-Normal-Fahrweise nicht tangieren, aber dem ist nicht so.
Ich bekomme das schon hin, aber zunächst einmal bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ….knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, …......knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack


----------



## F7 Uli (4. Oktober 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ich habe mich mit zu wenig Wissen zu schnell entschieden, halt zu sehr übereilt gekauft.
> 
> Meine persönlicher Eindruck gemeinhin zu diesem Bike, es ist für 1.800.- € nicht wertig genug. Für diesen Preis habe ich mehr Qualität für ein Marken-Komplettbike erwartet. (ich bin natürlich selbst schuld)
> Das Bike läuft einfach nicht sauber rund. Knacken / Knarzen, Schleifgeräusche, mal sind sie weg dann kommen die wieder. Die Bremshebel muss man jetzt schon bis an den Lenker anziehen, um stärkere Bremswirkung zu bekommen, die Schaltung hakelt unsauber vor sich hin, etc.
> ...


Mit den von dir benannten Problemen hatten einige zu Kämpfen , wie im Fatboy Thread beschrieben . Ich darf mich auch zu den Normalos zählen und finde es auch einfach nur Schlecht . Zumal du noch nicht die Hinterradnabe benannt hast, die auch zu wünschen lässt. Vielleicht ändert sich was in der Zukunft beim Hersteller aus den Erfahrungswerten aus diesem Thread.


----------



## Knusberflogge (4. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn hier einer normal ist, dann ich  . 

Glücklicher Weise habe ich (noch) keine Probleme oder Ärger mit meinem Fatboy, dem15´er Einsteigermodell. Den Preis finde ich fair, die Verarbeitung gut. Nun hab ich in den vergangenen Jahren kein neues Rad gehabt und kann hier nicht einschätzen, was sich bis jetzt in Sachen Verarbeitung & Technik alles so getan hat. Auch fahrerrisch bin ich absolut zufrieden. Einzig die schon viel zitierten Bremsen sind mir als Vollbremser ebenfalls zu schwach, ganz klar! Ansonsten macht es schon einen sehr breiten Spaghat zwischen "runterhacken" , rumtrailen oder einfach nur geradeaus fahren. 

Ich hab es nun, durch Umbau usw.... ,  mehrmals auseinander gebaut und zusammengefummelt. Vom Tretlager über Steuersatz bis zu Schnellspannern an Rädern und Sattelklemme. War wirklich viel und immer wieder. Dabei hab ich aus Bequemlichkeit nie sonderlichen Wert auf genügend Fett oder gar Sauberkeit geachtet. Vielmehr wurde alles mit den wenigen Werkzeugen in eiliger Hast zusammengeschustert, hauptsache Fahren & Optik. 
Und da ist, abgesehen von den innerköpfigen Stimmen ( habt Ihr die auch? ) ,  nie irgendein Geräusch gewesen. Und meiner Meinung nach laß ich dem Fatboy äußerst ordentlichen Auslauf, oft hart an der Grenze. Nie hat es mich bis jetzt im Stich gelassen und ich hoffe, dass dies auch so bleibt.

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn man für viel Geld keinen angemessenen Gegenwert erhält. Schade, dass Ihr da solche schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Denn ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass Specialized schon einen gewissen Standart hat.




Fettydriver schrieb:


> ... Die Bremshebel muss man jetzt schon bis an den Lenker anziehen, um stärkere Bremswirkung zu bekommen, ...



Versuche die kleine Inbussschraube ( cool: 3x "s"  ) unterhalb des Bremshebels zu finden, roter Kreis. Die Bremswirkung sollte sich nicht verändern, aber der Bremsweg. Wenn Du die Schraube eindrehst, kannst Du den Bremsweg des Hebels vergrößern, da er dann vom Lenker weg wandert und somit mehr Bremsplatz bleibt.
Versuchs mal und vielleicht hast Du ja Glück. Ich hab das beim hinteren Hebel auch gemacht  .


----------



## skidder (4. Oktober 2014)

Neues Felgenband verbaut


----------



## skidder (4. Oktober 2014)

Sorry Bild beim ersten Post vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (4. Oktober 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Ich bekomme das schon hin, aber zunächst einmal bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ….knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, …......knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack, knack


Vielleicht hilft dir das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/specialized-fatboy-fatboy-expert.658450/page-24#post-12363040
gegen ...knack, kn...


----------



## Rocky10 (6. Oktober 2014)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ich habe mich mit zu wenig Wissen zu schnell entschieden, halt zu sehr übereilt gekauft.
> 
> Meine persönlicher Eindruck gemeinhin zu diesem Bike, es ist für 1.800.- € nicht wertig genug. Für diesen Preis habe ich mehr Qualität für ein Marken-Komplettbike erwartet. (ich bin natürlich selbst schuld)
> Das Bike läuft einfach nicht sauber rund. Knacken / Knarzen, Schleifgeräusche, mal sind sie weg dann kommen die wieder. Die Bremshebel muss man jetzt schon bis an den Lenker anziehen, um stärkere Bremswirkung zu bekommen, die Schaltung hakelt unsauber vor sich hin, etc.
> ...



**OT on**

Das gibt´s bei jedem Hersteller.
Das gibt´s in jeder Preisklasse.

Neulich wollte ich mit einem MTB-Bekannten einen 170km-Rennrad-Track nachfahren, da RR-Neuling (Er) und gerade ein schönes & teures C´dale-Rennrad vom Händler geholt.
Irgendwann, es dürfte fast genau die Mitte der Distanz gewesen sein (wie soll es auch anders sein - Bester Zeitpunkt) , fängt das Innenlager so extremst an zu knarzen (PF-Schalen)...   ...es hat nicht viel gefehlt und ich hätte das Rad die Böschung hinunter geworfen. Mit Kumpel!  
Em Ende der Tour hatten sich dann auch die Züge einen Tick gelängt  (nicht genug vorgedehnt nach Montage!  ), dementsprechend ungenau war nun die Schaltung. Achja, ...und die falsch eingestellten Umwerferanschläge...

Und bevor dort ein Schrauberlehrling oder unmotivierter, kurz vor dem Feierabend stehender Monteur die kommenden Tage vielleicht mal die Garantiearbeit ausführt und der Sommer dann rum ist, habe ich das Rad an mich genommen und lieber selbst gemacht. Kpl gestript das Dingens.
Gleich noch die Gabel gezogen und den brot-trockenen Steuersatz erstmal in Fett gesetzt.
Wenn ich mir die Werksmontage ansehe, dann könnte ich  !

Richtige Schmiermittel an die richtige Stelle, richtige Drehmomente und mit Liebe an´s Werk. Dann läuft´s!!


Ebenfalls ein Klassiker:
- Quietschende Bremsen.
Da werden vom Händler die Beläge angephast, rückseitig mit Anti-Voice-Paste oder Kupferpastenmist versehen, Beläge getauscht und trotzdem fallen beim Bremsen die Eulen vom Baum. Wenn denn der Druckpunkt und die Bremswirkung mal passt!?
Dann schaut man(n) sich die IS-Aufnahme am _ach so hochwertigen _Rahmen an und sieht....    ....genau! - Aufnahme nicht entlackt, nicht plangefräst. 

Dafür hat man(n) dann sowas





Ebenso brennen mir die Augen, wenn ich sehe, daß ein gelernter Monteur an einem 2013er EPIC-Sworks die neuen Lager des Hinterbaus ein_schlägt_ und die Lagerpunkte dann bei Montage nur aus dem Handgelenk festzieht.....  

*FAZIT:* Die Hardware, _bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die es überall und bei jedem Hersteller gibt_, stimmt bei dir.  Lass´dir den Spaß am Rad nicht verderben! 

** OT off**


----------



## zoomer (6. Oktober 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326952



Ja is denn heut scho W.........




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Was, Du hast so was ?
Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich neidisch ...


Wobei,
das brauch ich jetzt wirklich zu selten als dass es den Kauf rechtfertigt.
Seit dem ungeliebten Post Mount eigentlich gar nicht mehr.
Ich hätte lieber gerne was Stabiles was eine Bremsscheibe an der richtigen
Stelle faked, damit man die PM Stättel einfach anschrauben könnte


----------



## CaseOnline (7. Oktober 2014)

Der Winter kann kommen!


----------



## a3styler (8. Oktober 2014)

@skidder 
sieht sehr gut aus...   
welches Felgenband hast du genommen und wie breit...   ?!?


----------



## hoodride (8. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt bin ich endlich meine Trennscheiben los.


----------



## CaseOnline (10. Oktober 2014)

There is Hope, baby!


----------



## Börgit (14. Oktober 2014)

Neue Kette!


----------



## skidder (15. Oktober 2014)

Mucky Nutz Butt Fender, bin mal gespannt wie es sich bei Matsch und Regen macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (15. Oktober 2014)

endlich da....
jetzt kann wieder gebastelt werden


----------



## duke209 (21. Oktober 2014)

Fatt Rakk  by Feedback Sports


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du einen staubfreien Raum eingerichtet für Dein Fatbike?


----------



## Fettydriver (21. Oktober 2014)

Ein super Fahrradständer, soll bis 5" Reifen packen. Wenn ich fragen darf, was kostet das Teil?
Edit:
Sorry, habe den Preis gefunden bei Bike Components.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Oktober 2014)

37+Versand
*http://tinyurl.com/qxe6a5t*


----------



## duke209 (21. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hast Du einen staubfreien Raum eingerichtet für Dein Fatbike?



Jip, ich mach lieber keine Komplettaufnahme  Meine Frau fragt schon wann Umzug ist.


----------



## Altitude (23. Oktober 2014)

endlich ist meine 177mm Achse von The Robert Axle Project gekommen und ich kann meine kleine Chefin mim Beargrease (ok auf dem Foto ist es ein Bearpus) ausführen:


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Oktober 2014)

SRAM X9-Trigger über Trickstuff! Matshi14 an der SLX...


----------



## Fettydriver (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir ein RaceFace Chainring Norrow Wide, 104 x 36 Kurbelblatt gegönnt, dick dünn, dick dünn ......









.....und gleich bei super Wetter heute getestet, läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Oktober 2014)

Keine Angst vor Farbe


----------



## Rocky10 (25. Oktober 2014)

Leider ohne Bild.
heute Ice cream truck mit Bluto bestellt. Lieferung ca. Dez.2014
Ich freue mich tierisch


----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2014)

Schwarz oder Blau ?


----------



## Rocky10 (26. Oktober 2014)

Blau natürlichschwarze Räder habe jetzt genügend


----------



## CaseOnline (26. Oktober 2014)

Best. Gadget. Ever.


----------



## tgs (26. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Best. Gadget. Ever.


Von singlespeed.nl, oder gibt es das Teil auch noch woanders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (26. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Von singlespeed.nl, oder gibt es das Teil auch noch woanders?


Amazon.com aus den USA. Sag bloß, das Dingen hätte es auch nebenan gegeben...?

Auf jeden Fall ruht mein fürs Fatbike völlig sinnfreier SKS Airchecker jetzt im Handschuhfach...


----------



## Fettydriver (27. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ruht mein fürs Fatbike völlig sinnfreier SKS Airchecker jetzt im Handschuhfach...


Warum? Ist der zu ungenau? Wie kann man das nachprüfen?


----------



## CaseOnline (27. Oktober 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Warum? Ist der zu ungenau? Wie kann man das nachprüfen?


Wenn ich mit dem Airchecker dreimal messe, dann habe ich drei verschiedene Ergebnisse. Aber schön digital scheingenau...  Mit dem analogen Druckmesser ist die Ablesegenauigkeit viel höher. Ob der Wert absolut stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber drei Messungen zeitigen dreimal das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. Oktober 2014)

Schick isser ja. Aber gibt es den auch mir BAR-Anzeige?


----------



## tgs (27. Oktober 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Schick isser ja. Aber gibt es den auch mir BAR-Anzeige?


Nein! Aber einmal die gewünschten BAR Drücke in PSI umgerechnet und es ist nur noch eine Frage der Gewohnheit....
Mein SKS ist auch so ein völlig unmotiviertes Teil. Mal geht er, mal nicht und die Druckanzeige schenkt auch kein Vertauen. Ich dachte ja zuerst, vielleicht habe ich ihn mit meiner tubeless Dichtmilch verklebt, die oft beim Öffnen des Ventils austritt, aber dem ist nicht so. Das Ding ist Sch*****.
Hab mir dann, ohne gross nachzudenken, das Topeak Teil gekauft. Grundsätzlich gut, funktioniert, zeigt Drücke konstant, aber nur mit einer Nachkommastelle . Also nichts mit 0,35 bar. Die Spanne von 0,3 zu 0,4 bar mit meiner Standpumpe sind ca. 6 Pumpvorgänge von Anschlag oben zu Anschlag unten. Aber alles nur ungefähr, zu ungenau und viel zu umständlich.
Deshalb will ich mir jetzt auch den Accu-Gage zulegen und PSI oder BAR ist mir egal, wenn er ordentlich funktioniert .


----------



## Fettydriver (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich benutze den Schwalbe Airmax Pro, der scheint sehr genau zu messen.





Der hat im BAR-Messbereich zwei Kommastellen (Zehntel und Hundertstel) und im PSI-Messbereich eine Kommastelle (Zehntel).
Wenn ich im PSI-Bereich messe, zeigt er nach jeder Messung immer 1 Zehntel (0,1 PSI) weniger an. Das deutet auf eine hohe Genauigkeit hin, denn das dürfte der Druck sein, der bei jeder Messung verloren geht. Und 0,1 PSI = 0,006895 BAR, also vernachlässigbar gering.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2014)

Auflösung ist nicht gleich Genauigkeit


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Oktober 2014)

Es geht doch aber um die Reproduzierbarkeit der eigenen idealen Drücke und diesbezüglich scheint das Ding vom Fettydriver ja was zu können.


----------



## duke209 (27. Oktober 2014)

Den Schwalbe AirMax Pro hab ich auch, funktioniert wie beschrieben.
Für mich sieht das Teil vom CaseOnline (Accu Gage) so aus, als wenn man beim aufsetzen auch Druck ablassen kann durch den kleinen Knopf. Wenn dem so ist, wäre es ein Vorteil gegenüber dem - auch günstigen - AirMax Pro.


----------



## Fettydriver (27. Oktober 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auflösung ist nicht gleich Genauigkeit


Das meinte ich auch nicht. Auflösung und Genauigkeit sind natürlich zwei verschiedene Parameter. Eine hohe Auflösung bedeutet nicht automatisch eine hohe Genauigkeit und umgekehrt.

Mit der Aussage "der Schwalbe Airmax Pro scheint sehr genau zu messen" meinte ich, er hat eine genaue Abtastrate. Das heißt, er kann zwischen zwei sehr geringfügig verschiedenen Messwerten einen reproduzierbaren Unterschied erkennen, und das im Tausendstel BAR-Bereich. Dabei spielt der absolute Betrag des Luftdrucks im Reifen natürlich keine Rolle.
Es werden nur relative Unterschiede betrachtet.
Wie viel Pount per square inch sich tatsächlich in einem Reifen befinden, das könnte man natürlich nur mit hochwertigen Messgeräten ermitteln.
Eichen Kalibrieren und Justieren heißt bei solchen Geräten das Zauberwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (27. Oktober 2014)

@ CaseOnline

	Für mich bist Du eindeutig der Gewinner, endlich mal jemand der sich ernsthaft um die genauen bzw. genaueren Anzeigen Gedanken gemacht hat  , mich hätte man damals fast gesteinigt als ich darauf aufmerksam machte, das man mit dem Airchecker  (bis 10Bar)
gar nicht zu messen braucht.
Solche "Messgeräte" unterliegen verschiedenen Genauigkeitsklassen die sie jeweils in Prozent vom Maximalen Anzeigewert abweichen dürfen (aber für ein paar lausige Euro bekommst da nix womit man bei bis 10Bar etwas einigermassen genau, im Fatbike Reifenbereich, messen könnte). Bei 10 Bar Airchecker oder sonstigen, ist das wie Du schon sagst Sinnbefreit, Da können die noch so viel Stellen nach dem Komma anzeigen - das ist einfach Ungenau.

Zur Reproduzierbarkeit möchte ich nur Anmerken, das im Forum immer wieder Empfehlungen zu Drücken weitergegeben werden.
Ich glaube kaum dass man da seinen persönlichen "Cheker" per Post zur Reproduzierbarkeit weiter gibt. 

Aber wundern braucht man sich dann nicht wenn der Ein oder Andere Durchschläge bis auf die Felge und Schlauchschäden hat, weil er empfohlene Drücke 1:1 angewandt hat 

Aber was weiss ich schon - bin ja nur ein "besserwisserischer Klugscheisser"   

Edith: 0 - 1.6 Bar (CL 2.5 Genauigkeitsklasse)  warum 1.6 Bar?  - weil man sonst sehr behutsam Pumpen müsste ohne den Zeiger schon beim Befüllen ständig am Anschlag zu schlagen, außerdem zum Flutschen ins Felgenhorn, für evtl. Strassenbereifung, und weil der meist verwendete Bereich noch schön im genaueren Mittelbereich liegt.


----------



## zoomer (27. Oktober 2014)

Mein SKS funktioniert äusserst reproduzierbar.
(Zumindest solange die Batterie gut ist)


----------



## Smart_Sam (27. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Airchecker dreimal messe, dann habe ich drei verschiedene Ergebnisse. Aber schön digital scheingenau...  Mit dem analogen Druckmesser ist die Ablesegenauigkeit viel höher. Ob der Wert absolut stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber drei Messungen zeitigen dreimal das gleiche Ergebnis.



Das Gefühl hab ich mit dem SKS leider auch


----------



## zoomer (27. Oktober 2014)

Hmmh,
man muss nur darauf achten dass man nicht zu zaghaft ansetzt, so dass es nicht
mehr zischt bevor es piepst. Bzw. wenn man es zügig macht zischt es gar nicht.


----------



## dorfmann (27. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist der SKS auch zu fummelig.
Richtig angesetzt scheint er zwar einigermaßen genau zu messen, aber das ist mir irgendwie zu esoterisch.
Werd mir auch mal nen analogen Ersatz besorgen


----------



## CaseOnline (27. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Mir ist der SKS auch zu fummelig.
> Richtig angesetzt scheint er zwar einigermaßen genau zu messen, aber das ist mir irgendwie zu esoterisch.
> Werd mir auch mal nen analogen Ersatz besorgen


Viele Dinge sind analog viel besser!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Oktober 2014)

@hoodride und ich sind bald auch analog. Und ein dritter Glücklicher...

Überlege mir noch, jetzt auch passend dazu einen analogen Garmin anzuschaffen


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Oktober 2014)

@Der Kokopelli Gute Idee! Für besonders sumpfige Gebiete empfiehlt sich dann das volle Programm:


----------



## hoodride (27. Oktober 2014)

dann wird das Kokopellis neues Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Airchecker dreimal messe, dann habe ich drei verschiedene Ergebnisse. Aber schön digital scheingenau...



Batterieprobleme !!! Leider ein großes Problem beim Airchecker.
Der Airchecker ist extrem reproduzierbar genau, ich hab selbst bei 20x hintereinander messen immer das gleiche Ergebnis gehabt.

Weil er genauer auflöst nehm ich jetzt aber den Schwalbe Luftdruckprüfer.

Dass die Teile ungenau sind stimmt nicht, Probleme kommen meiner Meinung nach zu 99% von fehlerhafter 'Stromversorgung.


----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Wenn ich im PSI-Bereich messe, zeigt er nach jeder Messung immer 1 Zehntel (0,1 PSI) weniger an. Das deutet auf eine hohe Genauigkeit hin, denn das dürfte der Druck sein, der bei jeder Messung verloren geht.



Korrekt, das zischt immer kurz bei jeder Messung. Bei Autoventil aber deutlich weniger Luftverlust als bei Französisch.


----------



## loui-w (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem den hier gekauft, nachdem mich der Airchecker auch ständig geärgert hat.


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli Gute Idee! Für besonders sumpfige Gebiete empfiehlt sich dann das volle Programm:



Für Nachtfahrten ode 24h Rennen dann auch gerne so was:


----------



## dorfmann (27. Oktober 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Für Nachtfahrten ode 24h Rennen dann auch gerne so was:



Wer anhand dieser Zeichnung navigiert wird sich aber zwangsläufig im Kreise drehen


----------



## Smart_Sam (27. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe diese filigranen Franzosen Ventile am Bike. Geht es mit dem SKS an Autoventilen besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (27. Oktober 2014)

Bei französischen Ventilen geht es eigentlich nur mit denen von Schwalbe gut.
Die sind dafür vorgesehen (längere Nadel).
Michelin 26 Latex geht nur einigermassen, erstens machen die scharfkantigen Gewinde
jede Dichtung kaputt (> abschmirgeln), zweitens müssen die kurzen Nadeln wirklich
komplett aufgeschraubt werden, trotzdem geht es beim Messen ab und zu schief.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Oktober 2014)

Bevor wir dann auf die nächste Seite wechseln, vielleicht lieber gleich in den passenden Thread... 
Und hier die nächsten Käufe - ist ja bald Weihnachten!


----------



## cherokee190 (29. Oktober 2014)

Für den Umbau auf 1x10 am Moonlander ....


----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2014)

neuer Kackplattenhalter


----------



## CaseOnline (31. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> neuer Kackplattenhalter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332368


Ist das einer von der neuen Serie, ohne Leder? Wie ist der?


----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2014)

Ist der Cambium C15 aus Kautschuk, d.h. von oben und unten wasser- und schlammbeschusstauglich.
Macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck.
Beim Probesitzen war ich überrascht, wie hart der ist. Hart wie ein Brett aber dennoch flexibel.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Oktober 2014)

Ui, den gibt´s jetzt auch in Rehbraun? Sehr schön!
Die Cambium sind super. Müssen nicht mehr hunderte Km eingefahren oder nachgespannt werden und bedürfen weniger Pflege.
Die flexible Kautschukschale ist zudem komfortabel.

Das kommt zu den schwarzen Parts ans blaue ICT?


----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2014)

Rehbraun hört sich süß an  aber die Farbe nennt sich _rust _, also rostfarben.
Was man so liest, ändern die Cambium Sättel aber mit der Zeit etwas die Farbe, vieleicht wirds ja dann rehbraun


----------



## CaseOnline (31. Oktober 2014)

Endlich 1x10. Die Kurbel macht mich sehr glücklich. Darauf noch ein Pils!







Das Ritzel von Mirfe läuft sehr schön! Trailtest morgen in der Pfalz!


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Oktober 2014)

Dann eben Rustikal. Ich las, man könne sie mit etwas Seifenlauge leicht in die Ausgangsfarbe bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dann eben Rustikal. Ich las, man könne sie mit etwas Seifenlauge leicht in die Ausgangsfarbe bringen.



Ich berichte dann mal in nem Jahr


----------



## Knusberflogge (31. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> ... Darauf noch ein Pils!



Ich proste zu mit Abendkakao  .

Sieht prima aus und fährt sich sicher auch lässig. Ich habe zur Zeit noch das 30 T Blatt von RaceFace drauf und finde dessen Übersetzung mit dem hintersten kleinen 11er immernoch zu "mühsam". Ich nutze es kaum und fahre meist drüber bzw.höher.
Ich hatte es nicht ganz mitbekommen, wieviel Zähne hat Dein Blatt vorn ?


----------



## CaseOnline (31. Oktober 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ich proste zu mit Abendkakao  .
> 
> Sieht prima aus und fährt sich sicher auch lässig. Ich habe zur Zeit noch das 30 T Blatt von RaceFace drauf und finde dessen Übersetzung mit dem hintersten kleinen 11er immernoch zu "mühsam". Ich nutze es kaum und fahre meist drüber bzw.höher.
> Ich hatte es nicht ganz mitbekommen, wieviel Zähne hat Dein Blatt vorn ?


28 Zähne. Ich bin ein alter, schwacher Mann.


----------



## Knusberflogge (31. Oktober 2014)

Da will ich Dir nur ungern wiedersprechen  . 

Ich war anfangs sehr skeptisch von 36 gleich auf 30 runter zugehen. Aber ich bin da mittlerweile auch der Meinung, dass er gern weniger sein darf. Ist natürlich in Abhängigkeit der persönlichen Vorlieben, logo.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Endlich 1x10. Die Kurbel macht mich sehr glücklich. Darauf noch ein Pils!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die B-Schraube gefällt mir außerordentlich gut!     ...


----------



## CaseOnline (31. Oktober 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Da will ich Dir nur ungern wiedersprechen  .
> 
> Ich war anfangs sehr skeptisch von 36 gleich auf 30 runter zugehen. Aber ich bin da mittlerweile auch der Meinung, dass er gern weniger sein darf. Ist natürlich in Abhängigkeit der persönlichen Vorlieben, logo.



Nun, wir haben hier auch den einen oder anderen Hügel. 1.000hm auf dem Feierabend-NightRide kommen schon mal vor. Ich könnte mir im Winter mit viel Schnee vielleicht sogar 26 Zähne vorstellen.


----------



## projekt (31. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Nun, wir haben hier auch den einen oder anderen Hügel. 1.000hm auf dem Feierabend-NightRide kommen schon mal vor. Ich könnte mir im Winter mit viel Schnee vielleicht sogar 26 Zähne vorstellen.



*24*


----------



## Knusberflogge (1. November 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> ... Ich könnte mir im Winter mit viel Schnee vielleicht sogar 26 Zähne vorstellen.






projekt schrieb:


> *24*




Na dann reih ich mich in Eure bunte Menschenkette ein, da ich mich für 25 Zähne entschieden hab ( Abrollumfang & Beinkraft  ) .


----------



## Optimizer (1. November 2014)

34! Ich hab hinten aber auch nur auf 11-40 aufgerüstet. Für den Feldberg hats gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (1. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 34! Ich hab hinten aber auch nur auf 11-40 aufgerüstet. Für den Feldberg hats gereicht...


Du bist ein Racer!


----------



## Fettydriver (1. November 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Endlich 1x10. Die Kurbel macht mich sehr glücklich. Darauf noch ein Pils!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus 
Ich würde noch die Gewindebohrungen von der Umwerferbefestigung abdecken. Solltest du einmal zurückbauen wollen, brauchst du keinen Dreck rauspulen.




Am einfachsten mit zwei Schräubli


----------



## duke209 (1. November 2014)

Upppsss, is schon Weihnacht?


----------



## Knusberflogge (1. November 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> ...Am einfachsten mit zwei Schräubli



Ja, seh ich auch so. Die offenen Gewindegänge sehen sonst ohne Schrauben komisch aus.

Ich habe diesen Anblick nach dem bewährtem *5-Punkte-Plan* gelöst:

1...Ruhe bewahren
2...Abflexen
3...Schrubbscheibe
4...Füllern & Einlackieren
5...Fernsehzeitung



 

...wobei man Punkt 4 im eigenem Ermessen auch überspringen kann  .


----------



## duke209 (1. November 2014)

Das ihr alle auf 1fach umrüstet, sogar kleiner als 30  
Am 301 hab ich 30er Narrow + 42er Mirfe und "schnellfahren" geht damit nicht. Nervt mich mit dem Bike nicht, da nur steil und steil runter, aber am Fat war ich froh über die 2-10, dass man auf ner Trainingsrunde mal wieder richtig drücken kann und am Fat auch mit schwereren Gängen/75er Umdrehung auch dem gehoppel entgegenwirken kann. 

Ansonsten ist 1 Fach schon nett. 
PS: "B"-Schraube einfach von der anderen Seite eindrehen, dann klappt's auch mit der originalen.


----------



## duke209 (1. November 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ich proste zu mit Abendkakao  .
> 
> Sieht prima aus und fährt sich sicher auch lässig. Ich habe zur Zeit noch das 30 T Blatt von RaceFace drauf und finde dessen Übersetzung mit dem hintersten kleinen 11er immernoch zu "mühsam". Ich nutze es kaum und fahre meist drüber bzw.höher.
> Ich hatte es nicht ganz mitbekommen, wieviel Zähne hat Dein Blatt vorn ?



Hab am 301 das 13er als kleinstes, die Untersetzung der letzten 3 Gänge ist dann auch angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (1. November 2014)

Ja, kann ich mir vorstellen. Beim Fatboy ist ja das 11er Ritzel das kleinste. Und das habe ich seit langen bei der gestrigen Nachtwanderung (ebene Straße) mal richtig genutzt. Da war mit meinem 30er Kettenblatt für meine Begriffe immernoch ordentlich Geschwindigkeit da. Diese Übersetzung ist bei hügeligen Waldwegen bereits mein persönlicher Endgegner und bleibt absolut unbenutzt.
Wie gesagt war ich auch erst skeptisch, doch dier jetzige Berggang ist -auch wegen des Abrollumfanges der Reifen- immernoch "schneller" als wie der bei anderen Rädern. Eine Kompromisslösung wird eine 1fach Schaltung allerdings immer sein, wenn auch eine optisch ansprechende  .


----------



## duke209 (1. November 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich mir vorstellen. Beim Fatboy ist ja das 11er Ritzel das kleinste. Und das habe ich seit langen bei der gestrigen Nachtwanderung (ebene Straße) mal richtig genutzt. Da war mit meinem 30er Kettenblatt für meine Begriffe immernoch ordentlich Geschwindigkeit da. Diese Übersetzung ist bei hügeligen Waldwegen bereits mein persönlicher Endgegner und bleibt absolut unbenutzt.
> Wie gesagt war ich auch erst skeptisch, doch dier jetzige Berggang ist -auch wegen des Abrollumfanges der Reifen- immernoch "schneller" als wie der bei anderen Rädern. Eine Kompromisslösung wird eine 1fach Schaltung allerdings immer sein, wenn auch eine optisch ansprechende  .



Orijinal war das 11er auf der Kassette. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten dann eine alte 8-fach gepflügt die letzen 3 Gänge verändert.

XT Kassette 42-13 - Entfall des 11er Ritzels und Verschluss durch Shimano Verschlussring Ultegra CS-6700. Somit originale Abstufung 19-17-15-13 anstatt Verwendung eines 16ers (19-16-13-11)


----------



## Streichholzman (2. November 2014)

Moin zusammen,

hab auch was neues - Bulldozer 4.7 - mit Conti FR Schlauch VR und Massis DH 24 hinten.
Habe nur mit viel Spüli und Druck die Reifen richitg auf die Felge bekommen.



 

Platz genug ist auf den Originalfelgen.

 
So siehts aus ...

 


Schon in Sand und Wald getestet.

VG von der Elbe

Streichholzman


----------



## Vighor (2. November 2014)

Streichholzman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab auch was neues - Bulldozer 4.7 - mit Conti FR Schlauch VR und Massis DH 24 hinten.
> Habe nur mit viel Spüli und Druck die Reifen richitg auf die Felge bekommen.
> ...


Mindestens der Vorderreifen ist falsch rum montiert.
Obwohl so wie hinten fahr ich den auf beiden Achsen.


----------



## Streichholzman (2. November 2014)

auweia ... Danke, muß ich ändern.


----------



## a3styler (3. November 2014)

paar Sachen hab ich auch schon zusammengehamstert...	

Lenker RaceFace Stealth
Vorbau RaceFace Turbine
Griffe RaceFace....   hab ich auch bei meinem Enduro...  Hammer Teile, perfekter Grip...
Formula RX Bremsen mit Shimano sm-rt76 in 203/180 ....  bin letztes Jahr mit solch einer Bremse gefahren, hatte nie Probleme damit deswegen ists wieder so eine geworden...
Sram X9 Shifter....
Sram X9 Schaltwerk...   ich steh auf das Sram Zeugs...   ;-)
Kettenschutz RaceFace
Blackburn Carbon Flaschenhalter...   hatte ich noch übrig...





paar Sachen sind noch auf dem Weg zu mir....   Pedale, Kassette, LED Rücklicht,.... etc.
und paar brauch ich dann noch...  203er Scheibe hinten,.....   aber da hab ich noch bissl Zeit.

Jetzt muss dann nur noch das Fatboy eintrudeln...


----------



## Smart_Sam (3. November 2014)

@Streichholzman  Wie breit baut den der Bulldozer in mm ?


----------



## Streichholzman (4. November 2014)

Moin,

104 mm. Auf der on one Felge.

VG

Streichholzman


----------



## criscross (4. November 2014)

Streichholzman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 104 mm. Auf der on one Felge.
> 
> ...



wie siehts denn hinten aus,
kannst du alle Gänge schalten oder schleift der Reifen an der Kette ?

also bei 2fach Kurbel....


----------



## Streichholzman (4. November 2014)

Moin,

da schleift nix. Die Schaltung geht einwandfrei inkl. hinten gross (36) vorne klein (22).

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (4. November 2014)

Streichholzman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da schleift nix. Die Schaltung geht einwandfrei inkl. hinten gross (36) vorne klein (22).
> 
> VG


----------



## cherokee190 (29. November 2014)

Heute geliefert, SURLY Kit mit 20er Reverse Ritzel zum 30er KB vorn ...





... für die Winter-, Schnee- und Schlammumrüstung.

Hoffentlich bewahrheitet sich der Spruch:"Weniger ist oft mehr!"


----------



## MATaFIX (2. Dezember 2014)

Das erste Teil für mein neues Fatbike-Projekt.

Raceface 170mm Cinch Achse kombiniert mit SRAM X0 BB30 Kurbelarmen.

Ergibt einen für mein Bike optimalen Q-Faktor von ca. 210mm bei einem 197x12 Hinterbau.

Also 10mm breiter als mit den Next SL Kurbelarmen und 170mm Cinch Achse
Aber 10mm schmaler als mit einer 190mm Achse.

Jetzt muss es nur noch passen. das weiss ich dann in ein paar Wochen...


----------



## 1817 (9. Dezember 2014)

manoin schrieb:


> "ich denke die Dinger funtionieren schon jetz in diesem _Drecks_sommer..."



, ist das Fidschi da an der Tafel? Hoffe die hat das nicht schon gesehen


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Dezember 2014)

Neue Felgen fürs Fatty: Sun Ringle Mulefüt 80SL (811g & 813g).


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön, woher denn?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Dezember 2014)

Aus Mangel an hiesigen Quellen von À-Velo in Fronkraisch geordert.


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Blöd, aufgrund mangelnder Sprachkenntnisse habe ich genau dort nicht gesucht. Haste nen Link? Versanddauer?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Dezember 2014)

Einfach eine Mail auf Englisch (siehe Contact) mit der Frage nach der Verfügbarkeit senden, Antwort samt Bankdaten abwarten, überweisen und etwa 6 Werktage warten. 
Versandbestätigung und Trackingnr. gibt´s wohl nur auf Nachfrage, also nicht erschrecken, wenn man nach Bezahlung nichts mehr hört. 

Jelle hat sie wohl auch im Angebot, aber minimal teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jelle hat sie wohl auch im Angebot, aber minimal teurer.



Ach du scheisse 
Sind die nicht baugleich mit den Halo Felgen, die mal deutlich unter 100€ lagen ?


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ich hätte das halt ein paar Tage früher rausfinden müssen. Morgen sind die RD hier. Dafür waren sie billiger.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sind die nicht baugleich mit den Halo Felgen, die mal deutlich unter 100€ lagen ?


Nö und jein.
Nicht baugleich und die Halos liegen nach wie vor deutlich unter 100, nämlich bei 75€.


----------



## Bumble (14. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nö und jein.
> Nicht baugleich und die Halos liegen nach wie vor deutlich unter 100, nämlich bei 75€.


könntest recht haben, schaun ganz anders aus


----------



## trial_neuling (14. Dezember 2014)

Wirds da jetzt auch ne neue Nabe vorn geben? *Zwinker*


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Ja, die Tundra Felgen sind schwerer, auch schwerer als angegeben. Die Mulefüt ist leichter als ein Rolling Darryl, so 40-50 g.
Aber die ERD ist etwas höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (15. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir ne Reverb gekauft....  

Das Fatboy war normalerweise mein Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir für mich...  
Aber da das ja einen Monat zu früh kam, hab ich noch schnell ein neues Geschenk gebraucht...


----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2014)

endlich da....neue Felge fürs Fatty ...824gr. leicht 
vom freundlichen Speiseeis Händler für kleines Geld


----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2014)

bescherte mir der DHL Mann an der Haustüre doch gerade eine kleine vorweihnachtliche Freude:





ich muß sagen, die riechen echt mal gut !!!!


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> vom freundlichen Speiseeis Händler für kleines Geld



ist das kleine Geld noch 2stellig ?


----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> ist das kleine Geld noch 2stellig ?



ich trau mich ja kaum das zuschreiben....



aber die hat nur 74.90 gekostet


----------



## Staanemer (17. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> ich trau mich ja kaum das zuschreiben....
> 
> 
> 
> aber die hat nur 74.90 gekostet


 Perfekt. Schade, dass die nicht mit 4.7" in mein Fatty passt. Neid


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Perfekt. Schade, dass die nicht mit 4.7" in mein Fatty passt. Neid


warum sollte die da nicht rein passen ?  Kommt halt auf den Antrieb an ob das passt, dem Fatty kann man da keine Schuld geben.
Mit Bulldozer und BFL müsste das bei 1-fach auf jeden Fall passen.


----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2014)

Laß das mal den Bumble machen, der kriegt die da schon rein


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich mag running gags!


----------



## Staanemer (17. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> warum sollte die da nicht rein passen ?  Kommt halt auf den Antrieb an ob das passt, dem Fatty kann man da keine Schuld geben.
> Mit Bulldozer und BFL müsste das bei 1-fach auf jeden Fall passen.



Zumindest bei meinem Fatty ist nach meinen Messungen bei 111 mm Stollenbreite auf 70 mm Schluss, da es an den Kettenstreben zu eng wird, unabhängig vom Antrieb. Ich setze später mal Bilder in den Fatty Thread. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren, denn je breiter, desto besser für Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Zumindest bei meinem Fatty ist nach meinen Messungen bei 111 mm Stollenbreite auf 70 mm Schluss, da es an den Kettenstreben zu eng wird, unabhängig vom Antrieb. Ich setze später mal Bilder in den Fatty Thread. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren, denn je breiter, desto besser für Schnee.


Bei mir passen BFL und Bulldozer auf ner 100mm Felge rein, leicht aussermittiges Einspeichen vorausgesetzt.


----------



## corra (17. Dezember 2014)

mit bfl passt das sicher mit bud und lou nichtmehr


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2014)

Die 4,6er Ground Control kommen auf der Speci Felge auch ganz gut und könnten vielleicht auch passen. Es gibt ja genug Leute hier, die Dir mal die Breite nachmessen können.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Dezember 2014)

Bei einer 82er Rolling Darryl kommst du mit dem GC auf eine Breite von 111mm.
Auf Specifelge (90mm) kommste auf 113-114mm.


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ....mit bud und lou nichtmehr



hab ich auch nie behauptet...


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2014)

Bulldozer auf 100er Felge hat übrigens 112mm und passt rein wenn das Laufrad bissl seitlich ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Pugy (18. Dezember 2014)

Der Salsa Anything Cage hat einen Plastebruder bekommen.







http://salsacycles.com/culture/introducing_the_anything_cage_hd


----------



## Fettydriver (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir eine Fenix BC 30 1800 Lumen Fahrradlampe / Universallampe gekauft.
Die BC 30 ist freilich nicht Fatbike spezifisch, aber die Lampe macht m. E. einen absolut guten Eindruck. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich eine kleine Kurzvorstellung geben. Zur Zeit ist sie an meinem Fatboy,montiert.









Kurzvorstellung:
Die Fenix BC 30 hat ein stabiles Aluminiumgehäuse, ein flaches kompaktes Design, ein integriertes Akkufach und max.1800 Lumen Lichtstrom. Für Night Rides ist diese Lampe tauglich, mit einer guten Ausleuchtung.
Wer nicht mit einem separatem Batterie/Akkufach vorlieb nehmen will, ist mit der BC 30 bestens ausgerüstet. Diese Lampe ist in der üblichen, sehr guten Fenix-Qualität gefertigt.
Des weiteren ist sie auch durch die kompakte Bauform gut als Universallampe,Taschenlampe, Zeltbeleuchtung, etc. (passt in fast jede Jackentasche) verwendbar.

Die Halterung für das Bike wird mit einer stabilen Verschraubung geliefert, die an Lenkern mit einem Durchmesser von 22 bis 35mm montiert werden kann. Die horizontale Einstellung beträgt 30°.
Die BC 30 kann wahlweise mit 2 x Li-Ionen 18650 Akkus, oder mit 4 x CR123A Primärbatterien betrieben werden.
Durch die Reihenschaltung der Zellen ergibt das zwangsläufig ein großer Spannungsbereich von ca. 7,5V bis 12V für die Lampe, aber der Treiber regelt elektronisch immer eine konstante Helligkeit.
Meine persönliche Kaufentscheidung lag darin, weil ich noch andere Lampen mit 18650er Akkus betreibe (meine Lieblingsakkus) und der (richtige) Umgang mit diesen Mini-Kraftwerken schon Routine ist. Ansonsten müsste bei Akkubetrieb noch zusätzlich ein spezielles Ladegerät und zwei 18650er Akkus angeschafft werden (nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten).

Das Batterie-Akkufach ist in Verbindung mit dem Lampengehäuse gut gelöst, weil 18650 Akkus mit erhöhtem Pluspol und ebenso 18650 Flattop-Zellen, (Industriezellen, flacher Pluspol), verwendet werden können.
Der großflächige Modi-Schalter/Taster ist auch mit Handschuhen gut zu bedienen. Weiterhin zeigt dieser Schalter auch den Status der Batterien oder Akkus an.

Die Lichtdaten:
Low = 100 Lumen bis 20 h Leuchtdauer
Mid = 200 Lumen bis 11 h Leuchtdauer
High = 500 Lumen bis 5 h Leuchtdauer
Turbo = 1200 Lumen 1h 50min Leuchtdauer
Der Burst-Modus von 1800 Lumen kann nur über den mitgelieferten Zusatztaster abgerufen werden, so wie eine Lichthupe/Warnlicht etc. durch drücken und halten der Zusatztaste. Diese 1800 Lumen können auch aus allen Modis heraus, oder wenn die Lampe ganz ausgeschaltet ist, durch drücken der Taste aktiviert werden.
Die Leuchtweite beträgt nach ANSI-Norm 170 m
Die beiden XM-L2-T6 LED liefern eine Lichtfarbe in Neutral-Weiß, was auch wieder reine Geschmackssache ist. Sie wird nur in Neutral-Weiß geliefert, die Wahl zw. Cool-Weiß u. Neutral-Weiß ist leider nicht möglich, was ich schade finde.
Die Lumen-Angabe sind bei Fenix nach ANSI-Norm, das entspricht in etwa der Deutschen DIN. Der Lichtstrom in Lumen sind von daher keine utopischen China-Lumen, oder ähnliche Übertreibungen.

Fazit nach meinen ersten Tests auf stockdunklen Feld-und Waldwegen: Eine gute Fahrradlampe die im Turbo-Modus (1200 Lumen) eine gute Ausleuchtung sowohl im Flood als auch im Spot bietet (Dual Distance Beam System)
Im Straßenverkehr reicht der Low-oder Mid-Modus (100 / 200 Lumen) völlig aus, um andere Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht zu blenden. Mit dieser Lampe macht das Fahren in völliger Dunkelheit richtig Spaß, je dunkler je besser.
Sie hat keine STVZO Zulassung.

Nachteile von mir persönlich empfunden:
- Nicht in der Lichtfarbe Cool-Weiß erhältlich, was etwa 15- 20% weniger Lichtausbeute bedeutet.
- Zu kleine u. zu flache Reflektoren (Bauartbedingt), hier wären noch wesentlich höherer Lux-Werte zu erzielen gewesen.

Ein gutes Video aus den Netz, in dem die Lichtfarbe und die Ausleuchtung annähernd real wiedergegeben wird.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2014)

Ganz schön wuchtig am Lenker. Ich bevorzuge die Modelle mit externem Akku. Dann gehen auch ohne weiteres vier 18650er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe für mich festgestellt, daß ich meine Hauptlichtquelle lieber am Helm trage.
Das erlaubt auch mal einen schnellen seitlichen Blick in den dunklen Wald, sollte dort mal ein Grizzly Bär lauern


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ganz schön wuchtig am Lenker..



ist ja auch nen Fat Bike....passt scho...


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ich habe für mich festgestellt, daß ich meine Hauptlichtquelle lieber am Helm trage.


Ist bei mir grad andersrum, am Helm nur was kleines leichtes zur Unterstützung, am Lenker die helle Funzel.
Ne helle Lampe auf dem Helm ist z.b. sehr grenzwertig bei  Nebel, weil man direkt reinleuchtet und dann kaum noch was sieht.


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine Fenix BC 30 1800 Lumen Fahrradlampe / Universallampe gekauft.



Mit 2x XML LEDs kommste normalerweise höchstens auf 1200 Lumen, siehe Lupine Piko.

Burst Modus mit 1800Lumen klingt bissl nach Hokuspokus 

Die oft zitierte Yinding hat auch 2x XML der neuesten Generation drin, man bekommt sie entweder als T6 in warmweiss, oder als U2 mit kälterer Lichtfarbe.
Ist ne ideale Helmzusatzlampe zum Superpreis.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mit 2x XML LEDs kommste normalerweise höchstens auf 1200 Lumen, siehe Lupine Piko.
> 
> Burst Modus mit 1800Lumen klingt bissl nach Hokuspokus








So etwa? 

Ich hab meine Yinding vom Helm an den den Lenker gebaut. Reicht fürs angenehme Ausleuchten der Pfade im Winter.
Im Sommer bei schnell gefahrenen Passagen ist eine zusätzliche Helmlampe aber definitiv sehr vorteilhaft.


----------



## harni (19. Dezember 2014)

Nabend,
so die Teile fürs Veloheld Fat Iron trudeln alle ein. Der Rahmen ist die Woche beim Pulvern und kommt hoffentlich bis Weihnachten.
Heute Abend sind die LR fertig geworden:









Schläuche sind 650B Schwalbe 21F 27,5 x 3,0.

Gruß
harni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (21. Dezember 2014)

Schnauze voll!


----------



## harni (21. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich verstehen!
Bin auch froh um meinen Kompressor!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Staanemer (21. Dezember 2014)

Ey, manchmal ist man selbst echt begrenzt. Da haste ne Standpumpe für 70 € mit digitaler Anzeige ab 0,2 bar, extra fürs Fatty. Und was macht man: nix raffen! - und pumpt sich jedesmal beim Reifenwechsel mit der sauteuren Pumpe die Handballen wund bis die Hülse glüht. Völlig bescheuert, denn das geht auch mit nem Kompressor: 24 Liter, 8 bar max (6 nachgemessen) und 130l/Min Fördermenge (stimmt nicht, mess ich aber noch nach), zur Zeit im Bauhaus im Angebot für 60 € zzgl. gewünschtem Zubehör.
Stecker rein, Zack - Luft rein, fettisch


----------



## zoomer (21. Dezember 2014)

95 dB,
für mich nicht mitmietertauglich 

Könnt' man aber einen Schlagschrauber anschliessen ...


----------



## Staanemer (21. Dezember 2014)

Alles bedacht. Schlagschrauber geht und mein Mitmieter ist mein Cousin. Dreimal darfst raten, wer noch fauler zu Pumpen ist als ich!

Ich mach noch nen Wanddurchbruch, und dann kommt der Kompressor in der Heizungskeller in einem Pappkarton.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Dezember 2014)

Kompressor FTW. Einhausen ist auch absolut kein Problem, wenn er nicht ständig läuft (und da gäbs bei so nem Kompressor ganz andere Probleme).


----------



## corra (22. Dezember 2014)

ich hab mir mit noppen schaum und osb platten einen kasten drumgebaut , dann kanste auch nachts um 3 luftpumpen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Dezember 2014)

So,der Rest von meiner Gabel ist heute angekommen.
Vom zuvorkommendsten Händler,den ich kenne!!


----------



## madone (22. Dezember 2014)

Hast auch zugeschlagen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Dezember 2014)

Jau,jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die richtige Kurbelachse,dann kann es losgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (22. Dezember 2014)

Hast schon alles beinander? Wie wird der Rahmen? Soll Farbe hin?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ja, dann wäre das hier doch ne schöne Komposition:




Quelle: http://s77.photobucket.com/user/ozzybmx/media/Bike 3/fm2_zps0e11177f.jpg.html
und
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/chinese-carbon-fatty-889515-65.html#post11578625


----------



## madone (22. Dezember 2014)

Hübsch ... Das ist glaube ich genau mein Rahmen. Scheint mit einfach gut zu funzen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich lass ihn so,wie er ist.
Bin nicht so mutig wie du!
Kommen noch decals,wenn unser Printer wieder geöffnet hat.


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Dezember 2014)

Grundbasis für Neuen Kuhdamracer  

 mit  

  und etwas Zeit


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Dezember 2014)

Sabber....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Dezember 2014)

Viel zu schade für den Kudamm!


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann wäre das hier doch ne schöne Komposition:
> ...



aber nur, wenn hinter dem "next" Schriftzug auf dem Pedalarm noch die fehlenden Buchstaben "ie" kommen  . Also die schwarzen Felgen lassen die reifen noch heftiger wirken, sieht sehr gut aus!

@F7 Uli  Hast Du den Rahmen schon wieder? Ich bin echt gespannt, wie´s fertig ausschaut  .


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Dezember 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> aber nur, wenn hinter dem "next" Schriftzug auf dem Pedalarm noch die fehlenden Buchstaben "ie" kommen  . Also die schwarzen Felgen lassen die reifen noch heftiger wirken, sieht sehr gut aus!
> 
> @F7 Uli  Hast Du den Rahmen schon wieder? Ich bin echt gespannt, wie´s fertig ausschaut  .


Der Rahmen ist leider nur in US einzel erhältlich . Versand und Zoll sprengen den Lustfaktor. So beibt nur noch der Griff ,wie bisher nach einem Expert aus dem Laden. Die Felgen sind in der Mache  und kommen mit dem Flieger aus Nextieland .Hope Naben sind  geordert diesmal mit CX Ray Speichen in Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (22. Dezember 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist leider nur in US einzel erhältlich . Versand und Zoll sprengen den Lustfaktor. So beibt nur noch der Griff ,wie bisher nach einem Expert aus dem Laden. Die Felgen sind in der Mache  und kommen mit dem Flieger aus Nextieland .Hope Naben sind  geordert diesmal mit CX Ray Speichen in Schwarz.



Klingt nach nem Plan.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Dezember 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> aber nur, wenn hinter dem "next" Schriftzug auf dem Pedalarm noch die fehlenden Buchstaben "ie" kommen


Mist, das muss ich bei mir ja dann auch machen... Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## harni (22. Dezember 2014)

Sram X5 Kurbel mit 26er Blatt für 1x10 und Rockring aus einem alten, nun zahnlosen 34er Kettenblatt





Gruß harni


----------



## honkori (23. Dezember 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Grundbasis für Neuen Kuhdamracer Anhang anzeigen 344561 Anhang anzeigen 344561 mit  Anhang anzeigen 344562  und etwas Zeit



Uiieee...dann sehe ich ja endlich mal Nexties ganz aus der Nähe.


----------



## 1817 (27. Dezember 2014)

FATtes Tool!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







die sind einfach genial!




				lg. Harry und nen guten Rutsch ins Neu Jahr wünsche ich!


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2014)

...42er Mirfe Ritzel als Bergaufhilfe für Weihnachtsschmausgeschädigte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (28. Dezember 2014)

Mörder, das Ritzl!
Schaltung Packt das?


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2014)

... jep, funktioniert einwndfrei, guckst Du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dsc00253-jpg.345542/


oder

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dsc00253-jpg.345542/


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Dezember 2014)

Was für eine Kassette fährst du (11-36)?


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2014)

... war eine 11-36, ist jetzt eine 11-42, bei der das 15er und 17er Ritzel gegen ein 16er getauscht wurde...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Dezember 2014)

Danke dir......


----------



## Olca (10. Januar 2015)

Heute ist der Kettenstrebenschutz und 2 Rücklichter gekommen 



 

 

Macht sich auch am Bike von der Frau ganz gut


----------



## zoomer (10. Januar 2015)

Wurd' auch langsam mal Zeit.
Gekauft ? Jedenfalls bestellt ...









































Und noch ein paar andere fehlende Kleinigkeiten um aus dem Kompost im Abstellraum
noch ein Bar Hopping Bike bzw. eine Stadtschlampe rückzugewinnen.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Januar 2015)

Hab lange mit mir gerungen, weil ich ja eigentlich schon einen Framebag habe...aber ich fand die weißen Dinger einfach rattenscharf, seit ich Fotos von der Interbike gesehen habe. Naja, taugt größentechnisch auch für den Crosser.


----------



## audis2limo (19. Januar 2015)

ich habe auch schon die ersten Teile:





 

 



Die Mütze und Handschuhe gestern bei -3° ausgetestet. Top, warme Finger und warmer Kopf.


----------



## Sale (19. Januar 2015)

Endlich wieder fahrtüchtig ! Danke für die schnelle Bearbeitung @ Sören Speer!!

Hope Fatsno HR
SRAM- Kassette XG1080 / Kette 1091R
Shimano Zee 203/180


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (19. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352109
> 
> Hab lange mit mir gerungen, weil ich ja eigentlich schon einen Framebag habe...aber ich fand die weißen Dinger einfach rattenscharf, seit ich Fotos von der Interbike gesehen habe. Naja, taugt größentechnisch auch für den Crosser.



Kannst Du mir mal bitte verraten wo Du es gekauft hast? Genau sowas suche ich


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Januar 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir mal bitte verraten wo Du es gekauft hast? Genau sowas suche ich



Bei www.fatbikes.at. Felix hat Gepäck von Revelate Designs und Apidura im Programm.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (20. Januar 2015)

das ding war unbedingt notwendig


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (20. Januar 2015)

die bei niner wissen, was männer wollen!


----------



## madone (21. Januar 2015)

Aheadkappe find ich cool ... hab ich auch am Crosser

Und noch 2 Teile die ich für mein dickes Schwein neu habe


----------



## CaseOnline (21. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Aheadkappe find ich cool ... hab ich auch am Crosser
> 
> Und noch 2 Teile die ich für mein dickes Schwein neu habe


...was ist das zweite?


----------



## corra (21. Januar 2015)

wollte ich auch grad fragen ...........


----------



## Girl (21. Januar 2015)

Ich tippe auf Schmuck


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Januar 2015)

Ist das nicht das Kettenglück von 44Elf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Januar 2015)

Schiene nach m OP 
Meine sind noch am Schlusselbein


----------



## madone (21. Januar 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Schmuck



Gar nicht so schlecht geraten ... 



Dutshlander schrieb:


> Schiene nach m OP
> Meine sind noch am Schlusselbein



Volltreffer  hab ich heute bekommen ... soll als Mahnmal dienen


----------



## ndg (21. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Gar nicht so schlecht geraten ...
> 
> 
> 
> Volltreffer  hab ich heute bekommen ... soll als Mahnmal dienen


 
Oder für den Fall eines Falles wieder schnell zur Hand


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Januar 2015)

Irgend wie kam mir das Teil doch bekannt vor, aber scheinbar doch schon wieder erfolgreich verdrängt. Naja ist auch schon 3 Jahre her seit aus dem SGL entfernt .


----------



## MTsports (21. Januar 2015)

Und wieder fallen 70g vom 9,6kg Fatty


----------



## titzy (21. Januar 2015)

@MTsports, nicht schlecht! Dabei hatte ich mich schon gefreut als ich den hier ans Fatty geschraubt habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (21. Januar 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> @MTsports, nicht schlecht! Dabei hatte ich mich schon gefreut als ich den hier ans Fatty geschraubt habe:


Und jetzt ist mein Vorbau auch noch 7cm lang ;-) , aber Deiner gefällt mir von der Farbe besser!


----------



## zoomer (21. Januar 2015)

Der 50er On One Vorbau aus meiner Liste wiegt übrigens 111 g.


----------



## titzy (21. Januar 2015)

Ja, die Farbe war bei mir auch der ausschlaggebende Punkt! Muss ja schließlich auch zu den Naben passen und ich kam recht günstig an den ...
Und bei mir sollte der Vorbau auch noch kürzer als mein Orginaler 60er vom On One werden, der bei mir auf obiger Waage mit 148g zu Buche schlägt. Jetzt muss nur noch langsam Schlaulos kommen ...


----------



## corra (21. Januar 2015)

der tune ist echt lecker


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (21. Januar 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> @MTsports, nicht schlecht! Dabei hatte ich mich schon gefreut als ich den hier ans Fatty geschraubt habe:



wir fahren 14 kg bikes und freuen uns über 20-30g, schon geil iwie


----------



## titzy (21. Januar 2015)

Ja und demnächst wandern noch die hier ans Fatty:




Damit die X9 Trigger fürs Winterfatty frei werden...
Bin gespannt, ob man einen Unterschied merkt (außer im Gewicht)!

@Hamsterbacke72 die Summe machts halt! Als ich mit dem "abspecken" angefangen habe, hätte ich mir nie träumen lassen mal das Fatty unter 13 kg zu bekommen. Aktuell schwebt noch etwas im Hinterkopf mal die 12 kg zu knacken ...
Aber zunächst bin ich echt gespannt, wie krass die Unterschiede sind, wenn beide Fattys mal endlich fertig zusammen da stehen.
Fatty 1 etwas leichter gemacht, Fatty 2 dann als "sackschweres Originaltrainingsgerät" mit seinen 17 kg...


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (21. Januar 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> Ja und demnächst wandern noch die hier ans Fatty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hihi, ja ich kenn das mit dem abspecken. als ich damit angefangen hab, wog ich fast 150 kg. jetzt steh ich bei 105 und bike wieder. ich hab im moment noch andere sorgen als gramm suchen bei lenker, vorbau, sattel. aber iwann kommt das wieder, hab ich vor 15 jahren ja auch so gemacht. sollte nur ne lustige randbemerkung sein und wie ich denke, sry wenns bei manchen nicht ganz so ist, ganz passend im fatbikeforum weil wir doch anders sein wollen, so zwangbefreit, einfach breit und immer gut drauf 

lg, hamsti


----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> ich hab im moment noch andere sorgen als gramm suchen bei lenker, vorbau, sattel. aber iwann kommt das wieder, hab ich vor 15 jahren ja auch so gemacht.



Bei deinem jetzigen Gewicht isses natürlich erstmal sinnvoll dich selbst einige Kilo zu erleichtern, logisch.

Was ich aber auch schon gehört habe: "Warum soll ich mein Bike leichter machen wenn ich selbst noch zuviel Gewicht mit mir rumschleppe ?"

Diese Denkweise scheint sich zu halten, weil viele nicht verstehn, dass 1kg weniger Bikegewicht nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit 1kg weniger Körpergewicht.

Ein Beispiel: Wenn ich mit dem Gewicht von 87kg auf 84kg runter gehe, ist der Effekt zwar schon spürbar, im Vergleich zu nem Bike, welches ich von 15kg auf 12kg erleichtere ist es aber eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Januar 2015)

So... heute sind die bestellten Schläuche von Schwalbe gekommen....




 


Bald fliegen die originalen Schläuche von Specialized..... bin gespannt auf den Unterschied...

Am meisten freu ich mich schon, wenn die bleischweren PD-M324 weg sind. Hab ich noch im Keller gefunden, deshalb wurden sie anfangs montiert...
Nun XT-Pedale .. endlich nicht mehr nach der richtigen Seite suchen 


 
Bin grad vom Gesamtgewicht noch bei 14,8.... mal schaun was draus wird. 

Und nun ein Bier


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (23. Januar 2015)

endlich auch fürs fatbike, die schwalbe schläuche mit den zusätzlichen luftablasslöchern ab werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2015)

oh man...da gibts ja ne ganz schöne Serienstreuung bei Schwalbe....


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> oh man...da gibts ja ne ganz schöne Serienstreuung bei Schwalbe....


 
oder meine Waage ist nicht die genaueste 
hoffentlich leichter als die Specialized.. der Rest ist mir wurscht 

heute Nachmittag wird montiert.


----------



## Jaga78 (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hab die Schwalbe auch an Freitag erhalten. Gewicht bei beiden 375g. Also schön in der Mitte. Hab die aber ohne das Band gewogen. 



 

Leider kein Foto auf der Waage gemacht. 

Sonst sind noch ein paar andere kleinigkeiten gekommen


----------



## Fearrider (25. Januar 2015)

Die Fender gefallen mir....wo sind die her?


----------



## Alex0303 (25. Januar 2015)

@Jaga78 bin gespannt, wies ausschaut, wennst fertig bist 

Das orange ist hammer 

Ich glaub meine Waage hat was


----------



## Jaga78 (25. Januar 2015)

@Fearrider: die Fender sind ein Mucky Nuts für vorne. Kommt aber nur bei extremen Sauwetter drauf. 

http://fatbikes.at/mucky-nutz/2956/mucky-nutz-fat-face-fender-black

@Alex0303 : danke für sie Blumen, ich warte noch auf ein Paket. Dann gibts Bilder im Scoop Faden, keiner will so ne Baustelle sehen  so wies derzeit im Keller steht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Januar 2015)

Fräßkunstwerk,heute eingetroffen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Januar 2015)

Das mit der Nennung der Teile, um sie für andere leicht auffindbar zu machen, mag sich nicht so recht durchsetzen, wie? 
Ich vermute, es ist ein General Lee.. ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Januar 2015)

Sorry,dachte das Teil wäre bekannt!?
Etwa 150g.
*absoluteBLACK Kassettenadapter 28-40T *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (26. Januar 2015)

Da ich vor 3 Wochen das erbauende Erlebnis genießen durfte, mitten im einsetztenden Schneeregen im Wald/Nirgendwo meinen Schlauch am Fatty zu wechseln, mich dabei -mal wieder - meine Minipumpe verlassen hatte und mir diese 10 Millionen Hübe damit tierisch gegen den Strich gingen, begab ich mich mal auf die Suche nach was Neuem. Das ist dabei rausgekommen:




*Eine Toppeak Turbo Morph.*

Erster Trockentest daheim: funktioniert perfekt, die normale Heimstandpumpe wird quasi nicht vermisst, passt in den Rucksack.
Dann kann der Urlaub ja kommen!


----------



## Rocky10 (28. Januar 2015)

mein Eiscreme Laster ist da...


----------



## madone (28. Januar 2015)

Neuer Flaha ....


----------



## BergabHeizer (29. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe es zählt auch ein ganzer Rahmen Der Rest ist im Anflug.


----------



## barbarissima (29. Januar 2015)

Schickes Telefon


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Januar 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schickes Telefon


hatte vor kurzem eine Azubi, hatte ihm gesagt  sollte mal die Leitstelle an wählen (drehscheiben Tel) er sagte "das Telefon sei kaputt", wollte die zahlen nur drucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (3. Februar 2015)

Der ominöse 7er Inbuss!

Ist sicher nicht das hochwertigste Material. Dennoch hat das in den Wahnsinn treibende Abschleifen der 8er Inbusse ein Ende. Weder Fahrradladen noch Baumärkte konnten meine Nachfrage nach dem 7mm Inbuss bedienen.

Einzeln im www für den zweistelligen Centbereich, habe ich großspurig 1,20€ für ein Set ausgegeben ( den ein Inbuss ist immer weg  ) . Gefunden und schnellstens geliefert bei nubuk-bikes.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Februar 2015)

Hast du ihm schon mitgeteilt, welches Aufgabenfeld ihn erwartet?


----------



## Knusberflogge (3. Februar 2015)

Ja, mußte ich eh gleich ausprobieren. Es sind die beiden Schrauben, die die Kurbelarme auf der Achse sichern. Beim Suchen nach der 7mm Größe ( 1/2" ) bin ich wahrscheinlich genauso gaga geworden wie mein Freund, der dabei mit einem Torx (!) immerwieder bei mir im Einsatz war. Denn der hatte auch keinen...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. Februar 2015)

Du könntest bei "Liebherr" nur zöllige Schrauben verwenden ...


----------



## eri1 (3. Februar 2015)

Heute angekommen


----------



## CaseOnline (6. Februar 2015)

Ergonomie-Update!

Ich glaube, etwas länger könnte mir gut gefallen. Von 60mm auf 80mm - ja, ich weiss, das ist gegen den Trend!  Wenn der Vorbau zu lang ist, dann nehme ich den 70er Thomson vom BFe.






Und Brooks finde ich schon immer soooo geil. Aber Leder, am MTB? Die C-Serie ist die Lösung - hoffentlich. 











(Tasse als Maßstab - nee, Quatsch, der Tag war hart...  )


----------



## dukestah (6. Februar 2015)

Es weihnachtet schwer 
Neuer Rahmen von mi-tech, zweiter Laufradsatz plus Riemenrad, Riemen Lineal und Gewicht zum einstellen, Reverb Stealth und halt noch Felgenband, Schläuche, Bremsscheiben etc.


 

 

 

 
Was ist neu:
- Sattelrohrdurchmesser jetzt 31,6 statt 27,2
- Anderer joke an Hinterbau oben und unten für volle Reifenbreite und mehr Steifigkeit
- Rahmendurchführung für stealth Sattelstütze
- Flacherer Steuerkopfwinkel

Das wird ein Stück Arbeit werden alles vom alten Rahmen umzubauen, wenigstens kann ich erst mal noch mit dem alten Laufradsatz fahren solange es kalt bleibt, die 'Sommerreifen' kommen dann auf den neuen


----------



## hoodride (6. Februar 2015)

Du Freak!

​


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (7. Februar 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> Es weihnachtet schwer
> Neuer Rahmen von mi-tech, zweiter Laufradsatz plus Riemenrad, Riemen Lineal und Gewicht zum einstellen, Reverb Stealth und halt noch Felgenband, Schläuche, Bremsscheiben etc.
> Anhang anzeigen 357672 Anhang anzeigen 357673 Anhang anzeigen 357674 Anhang anzeigen 357675
> Was ist neu:
> ...


... und die P1.12 lässt noch auf sich warten?


----------



## dukestah (7. Februar 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... und die P1.12 lässt noch auf sich warten?


Ja, eins nach dem anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (7. Februar 2015)

Das interessiert mich jetzt ja schon:
Zweitbike mit P12 oder Ersatzrahmen?
War die P12 von Anfang an geplant und du überbrückst die Lieferzeit mit ner P18? 
(So is es nämlich bei mir: hab meinen Freerider gefleddert, bis die P12 lieferbar ist...;-)

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## dukestah (7. Februar 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich jetzt ja schon:
> Zweitbike mit P12 oder Ersatzrahmen?
> War die P12 von Anfang an geplant und du überbrückst die Lieferzeit mit ner P18?
> (So is es nämlich bei mir: hab meinen Freerider gefleddert, bis die P12 lieferbar ist...;-)
> ...


nein, als ich das bike mit p18 gekauft hatte, wusste ich noch nichts von der p12. die idee kam erst später, unter anderem ist mir beim fahren aufgefallen, dass ich oft 1-2 gänge überschalte weil mir im gelände die abstufung zu fein ist. das hängt aber auch viel von strecke und tagesform ab 
der rahmen kommt jetzt nur weil ich quasi den prototyprahmen gekauft hatte und dann aber mein bike noch mal für den fat bike test der bike bravo mi-tech zur verfügung gestellt hatte. zweitbike ist damit nicht geplant, der rahmen wird jetzt deko für die wand 
wenn sich dann irgendwann mal eine p12 auftreiben lässt und ich noch paar euro für die p18 bekomme werde ich wohl wechseln aber so dringlich ist das nicht und die 300 gramm machens am ende auch nicht...


----------



## drurs (7. Februar 2015)

Ah ok, danke für die ausführliche Befriedigung meiner Neugier;-)
Ich find auch das die P18 eigentlich schon fast zuviel Gänge hat bzw. die Abstände bisserl eng sind, sodass ich auch öfters 2 Gänge schalte. Hab deswegen bei meinem Argon auf die P12 umgeschwenkt (habs kurz nach der Eurobike bestellt, da wurde ja auch die P12 vorgestellt)
Das hätte die Auslieferung meines Rahmens aber arg verzögert (aktueller Liefertermin für die P12 ist 1. Quartal, d.h. ich rechne mit dem 31.3.  ;-)), Nicolai war aber so flexibel die Lieferung aufzusplitten: Zuerst der Rahmen ohne Getriebe (aber mit Fatbike-spezifischen teilen wie Kurbel und Spider), dann das Getriebe bei Lieferbarkeit hinterher 
So fahr ich jetzt den Winter über mit der P18 und wechsel dann im März oder so aufs P12, bin mal gespannt wie der direkte vergleich ausfällt


----------



## dukestah (7. Februar 2015)

cool, dann werde ich wohl alleine schon lieferzeitenbedingt so lange warten, bis du mit dem fahrbericht kommst


----------



## corra (8. Februar 2015)

so wir haben das Projekt Salsa jetzt auch zum ende gebracht
parts sind
salsa Beargrease grösse m
Salsa Beargrease gabel
Salsa naben satz
Race face Turbine Kurbel Vorbau, griffe und sattelstütze
Cromag lenker 40mm rise
Marge lite
Panaracer bnibble 4,0 reifen
sram x01 schaltwerk , shifter , kette ,kasette
sram ox bremsen
saint pedale
sattel SDG


----------



## SirQuickly (8. Februar 2015)

Neue Kette war fällig-da bin ich über diesen Kopfschmuck gestolpert....





Musste ich haben


----------



## Kubotan (8. Februar 2015)

Bei mir gab es warme Hände/Pugies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








MfG Stefan


----------



## audis2limo (13. Februar 2015)

2 leichte Flaschenhalter und 2 Schutzbleche


----------



## look kg 481 (13. Februar 2015)

die Schutzbleche sind schick, was sind das für welche, wo gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (13. Februar 2015)

die gibts beim Bike24. 11 und 13 EUR. Mucky Nuts heißen die

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,160;product=97036
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,160;product=97044

Edith:

Erfahrung mit den Blechen:

also der hintere könnte länger sein, ich war immer noch total versaut, der vordere hält schon ordentlich Schlamm ab. Aber mit dem Anzug würde ich trotzdem nicht fahren.


----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2015)




----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2015)

ich dachte, du magst deine Schläuche?


----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2015)

Ja, die bleiben auch drin.


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2015)

hmmm, dann hab ich keine Idee, was du mit dem Duct-Tape machen willst?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht ein bisschen Farbe einbringen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Februar 2015)

Erklärt mir doch mal,wie ihr das mit dem Klebeband anstellt,das klebt doch irgendwie von der falschen Seite!?


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Februar 2015)

Wenn du verstehst, wie doppelseitiges Klebeband funktioniert, verstehst du auch dieses Prinzip nach einer Weile.


----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Erklärt mir doch mal,wie ihr das mit dem Klebeband anstellt,das klebt doch irgendwie von der falschen Seite!?





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn du verstehst, wie doppelseitiges Klebeband funktioniert, verstehst du auch dieses Prinzip nach einer Weile.


Wenn ihr das Ergebnis seht, werdet ihr es alle verstehen....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Februar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn du verstehst, wie doppelseitiges Klebeband funktioniert, verstehst du auch dieses Prinzip nach einer Weile.


Danke Flo,sehr hilfreich!


----------



## criscross (15. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Erklärt mir doch mal,wie ihr das mit dem Klebeband anstellt,das klebt doch irgendwie von der falschen Seite!?


zwei Streifen jeweils mit der Klebeseite zusammen kleben....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Februar 2015)

Danke........


----------



## Staanemer (15. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> zwei Streifen jeweils mit der Klebeseite zusammen kleben....



Ach was. Und ich ziehe stundenlang den Kleber mit Etikettenlöser und Rasierklinge ab.


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360291


Auflösung:


 
Ja. Da ist noch zu viel Druck drauf!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Februar 2015)

Naja.......


----------



## hezi (16. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auflösung:
> Anhang anzeigen 360752
> Ja. Da ist noch zu viel Druck drauf!


Hast du da zu Fasching Marshmallows verbaut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Februar 2015)

Hab mir auch was Neues gegönnt!


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Februar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> so wir haben das Projekt Salsa jetzt auch zum ende gebracht
> parts sind
> salsa Beargrease grösse m
> Salsa Beargrease gabel
> ...



@corra 
taugt der Panaracer B Nimble was? Wie ist der im Vergleich zum Floater?
Danke, Tim


----------



## corra (18. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> @corra
> taugt der Panaracer B Nimble was? Wie ist der im Vergleich zum Floater?
> Danke, Tim


der Panaracer ist hauptsächlich für die strasse / waldautobahn und um das gewicht zu drücken das bike ist für strecke, im groben gelände schlägt es sich ganz gut kommt aber aufgrund des recht geringen Profiels schnell an seine grenzen

im vergleich zum Floater rollt er um welten besser ist wesentlich geschmeidiger allerding weniger grip auf losem boden

wenn du geile reifen suchst schau dich bei 45NRTH um vanhelga und dillinger sind der knaller


----------



## Der_Christopher (21. Februar 2015)

Nachdem mir die anfänglich hingeschraubte alte 9fach Schaltung aus dem Kellerschrank immer mehr auf den Keks ging bekam das Fatty jetzt ein kurzes X9 Schaltwerk samt Trigger und Kassette mit nem zehnten Bonusgang angehängt.
Ne Wohltat wenn die Schaltung endlich das macht was das Däumchen so drückt.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2015)

Ein Paar BFL inkl. Schläuche. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Surly-Big-Fat-Larry-4-7-Fatbike-Reifen-neuwertig-26x4-7-Zoll-/371266386243

Ich finde, bei dem Preis kann man nix sagen. 
Stammen die aus unseren erlauchten Kreisen?

Edit: Das war richtiges Glück, ich hatte nur noch 51 Cent Luft nach oben.


----------



## cluso (2. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Edit: Das war richtiges Glück, ich hatte nur noch 51 Cent Luft nach oben.



Nochmal einer der Gebote auf nen runden Betrag rechnet.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Nochmal einer der Gebote auf nen runden Betrag rechnet.



Einfache Formel zur Wertermittlung: 0,50 € pro TPI.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2015)

Ich habe gestern auch FAST einen Hüsker Dü geschnappt. Fast! 
Ebay geht mir langsam echt auf den S-acK!

Wollte doch auch endlich mal was von 45nrth testen.
Naja, warte ich auf meine vorbestellten Schwalbe Pellen.


----------



## cluso (2. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch FAST einen Hüsker Dü geschnappt. Fast!
> Ebay geht mir langsam echt auf den S-acK!



Willkommen im Club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2015)

Des einen  , des anderen .


Und nein, ich hab mir den HüDü nicht gekrallt...finde diese Smileykombination nur irgendwie passend und erheiternd.


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Stammen die aus unseren erlauchten Kreisen?


Ich wüsste nicht, dass hier jemand ein rotes Mukluk 2 mit einer Bluto besitzt. Oder?

Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen! Schönes Paar Sommerschlappen...


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass hier jemand ein rotes Mukluk 2 mit einer Bluto besitzt. Oder?
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen! Schönes Paar Sommerschlappen...



Merci!  Den geplanten Einsatzbereich hast du auch auf den Punkt getroffen. 

Aber: Woran hast du erkannt, dass das ein Muluk ist?


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass hier jemand ein rotes Mukluk 2 mit einer Bluto besitzt. Oder?
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen! Schönes Paar Sommerschlappen...


@Mosher besitzt eines, aber da waren anch letztem Stand Knards drauf.


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Aber: Woran hast du erkannt, dass das ein Muluk ist?


An den Dropouts und dem Schriftzug am UR.  



BigJohn schrieb:


> @Mosher besitzt eines, aber da waren anch letztem Stand Knards drauf.


Ah! Allerdings stimmen da Bremse und Scheibe nicht.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> An den Dropouts und dem Schriftzug am UR.



Aaaah, jetzt hab ich's auch gesehen. 


BigJohn schrieb:


> @Mosher besitzt eines, aber da waren anch letztem Stand Knards drauf.





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ah! Allerdings stimmen da Bremse und Scheibe nicht.



Normal ist das doch alles nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (2. März 2015)

Meine Hudus liegen noch immer in ner dunklen Ecke


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Meine Hudus liegen noch immer in ner dunklen Ecke



Dann mach dem @taunusteufel78 einen guten Preis und sie kommen wieder ans Tageslicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2015)

Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, Fabian!

Wtf is Hudus???  Ich werde alt....


----------



## criscross (3. März 2015)

vielleicht meint er auch HüDü ?....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2015)

Vielleicht!


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2015)

Ziemlich sicher meint er den Hüsker Dü. Ist eben ein Umlautschlamper.


----------



## Vighor (3. März 2015)

Mein Tablet ist nicht auf deutsch eingestellt und kennt keine Umlaute 
Am Computer ist's kein Problem aber ein deutschsprachiges OS tue ich mir auf keinem Device mehr an 
Die HüDüs bleiben erst einmal in der dunklen Ecke, muss erst einmal kontrolieren wieviel Platz der neue Rahmen im Hinterbau hat.

Die 120mm Gabel ist jedenfalls schon mal Einbaubereit


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2015)

Hehe, was wird's denn bei dir? Foes? Würde sich anbieten nach der Info, dass der Rahmen raw sein wird.

Ps:
Ich hab eben noch ne Nachricht von meinen Verkäufer der BFL bekommen... Er packt noch einen dritten Schlauch mit ins Paket.  
War schon echt ein guter Deal...


----------



## corra (3. März 2015)

ich wette auf das alutech fat fanes bei @Vighor


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2015)

Hab mir im Zuge der Gewichtsdiät meines Fetten,mal einen Sattel in der Bucht ersteigert!
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (3. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hab mir im Zuge der Gewichtsdiät meines Fetten,mal einen Sattel in der Bucht ersteigert!
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern?Anhang anzeigen 365559


Der TaunusTeufel hat mal berichtet das die Qualität von Tune Sättel derart schlecht ist das er die auf keinem Rad wil







vermissen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2015)

Ironie!?


----------



## titzy (3. März 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Der TaunusTeufel hat mal berichtet das die Qualität von Tune Sättel derart schlecht ist das er die auf keinem Rad wil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full ACK! 
Ich wollt das auch erst nicht wahr haben, aber muss jetzt wohl doch über kurz oder lang in den sauren Apfel beißen und die ganze Flotte umrüsten...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Der TaunusTeufel hat mal berichtet das die Qualität von Tune Sättel derart schlecht ist das er die auf keinem Rad wil
> 
> 
> vermissen






  Wie,...gibt´s denn auch andere Sättel??

Ich mag aber den Speedneedle nicht so. Ich bin Komm-Vor Fetischist.


----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie,...gibt´s denn auch andere Sättel??
> 
> Ich mag aber den Speedneedle nicht so. Ich bin Komm-Vor Fetischist.


Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Carbonsättel. Manche sogar ohne den Abdruck eines Hinterteils auf der Satteldecke.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Carbonsättel. Manche sogar ohne den Abdruck eines Hinterteils auf der Satteldecke.



Sollte eigentlich ironisch zu verstehen sein, Jonas.


----------



## BigJohn (4. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich ironisch zu verstehen sein, Jonas.


Dito, Marco


----------



## hezi (15. März 2015)

Nicht gekauft ABER gebaut.
Mir ging das ganze geeier auf die Nerven. Mein Fatty lies sich bei meinen winterlichen Biketouren nicht ordentlich in meinem Roomster verstauen. Nun habe ich mir einen ordentlichen Bike Innenraumträger gebastelt. Die Vorderradaufnahme ist für alle meine Bikes verwendbar (Rennrad und Hardtail: Schnellspanner 100x9mm, Fully: 100x15mm, Fatty: Schnellspanner: 135x9mm)
UND den Test hat er bereits erfolgreich bestanden.

Bin ganz stolz über das Ergebnis.


----------



## Vighor (15. März 2015)

Haste auch pics mit dem bike im Auto? So könnte man ja glauben das das auf der Anhängerkupplung bleiben soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hezi (15. März 2015)

.... wäre doch mal was anderes  >> QUASI: BIKEANHÄNGER für AHK.

Meinung von TÜV und Polizei

Fotos von Innen folgen


----------



## hezi (15. März 2015)

... ok ok, nun auch noch ein paar Bilder, in "Transportstellung"

 

 

 

geht auch mit hochgeklappten Rückenlehnen.


----------



## Vighor (15. März 2015)

Nicht schlecht, so ein Auto mit hohem Dach hat schon seine Vorteile


----------



## hezi (15. März 2015)

... ok ok, nun auch noch ein paar Bilder, in "Transportstellung"Anhang anzeigen 369521 Anhang anzeigen 369522 Anhang anzeigen 369523 

geht auch mit hochgeklappten Rückenlehnen.


----------



## hezi (15. März 2015)

.... sollte aber doch bei jedem Combi funktionieren. Der Roomster ist nicht sooooo hoch, aber für sein Geld wahhhhhhhnsinnig praktisch


----------



## Dutshlander (15. März 2015)

Coole sache ,  mein TIP ein bremsscheiben ersatz "Blech" _(in bremsscheiben dicke auf der Unterkonstruktion)_ Montiert rundet die sache ab, gegen ungewollte betätigung und deren folgen an der VR Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hezi (15. März 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. Beim Transport kommt ein "Spreizer" rein.


----------



## gertschi (15. März 2015)

42er Sägeblatt, war bestimmt schon ein paar mal da, aber es ist schwarz/weiß und passt doch farblich so gut zum Rest 













Grüße


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2015)

Nicht direkt für's Fatbike, aber nachdem ich immer mal wieder beim Rumstreunen um einen Jones Loop Bar ertappe, habe ich mir schon mal das zum besagten Streunen passende Lenkerband zugelegt.


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2015)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das moosgummi... und der lenker natürlich.


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das moosgummi... und der lenker natürlich.



Nix Moosgummi! Wenn, dann gibt's die langen ESI-Würste.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2015)

gertschi schrieb:


> 42er Sägeblatt, war bestimmt schon ein paar mal da, aber es ist schwarz/weiß und passt doch farblich so gut zum Rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Berichte mal nach der ersten Fahrt!
Das Blatt war in meinem Fall grottig gefertigt und wollte unter Last nicht laufen...	*daumenrunter*


----------



## Knusberflogge (23. März 2015)

Ich hatte ja bei mir das gleiche verbaut ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-fatboy-wie-ich-es-mag.712847/page-8 ) . Was lange Steigungen angeht bin ich jetzt eher nicht so der Präfferenzwert, dennoch bin ich mit dem 42er von E*13 zufrieden. Auch unter Last kann ich kein springen oder ähnlichen feststellen, das Verhalten beim Schalten ( Kettenannahme ) ist ebenfalls unauffällig.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (23. März 2015)

Da mir der Syntace Vector mit seinen 780mm irgendwie zu schmal war, musste also was neues her


----------



## Knusberflogge (23. März 2015)

810mm !? Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein  ... Ich bin mit 800mm unterwegs ( 1,93m und XL Rahmen ) .


----------



## M1artin (23. März 2015)

Könnte mir auch gefallen. Kann mit jemand sagen wie breit der Lenker Orginal vom Fatboy ist? 
Ich denke ich benötige da auch eher was breites drauf.
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. März 2015)

M1artin schrieb:


> Könnte mir auch gefallen. Kann mit jemand sagen wie breit der Lenker Orginal vom Fatboy ist?



Das ist dein Mann:


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (23. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> 810mm !? Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein


Bin vorher mal ne Runde gefahren ... fühlt sich so an wie wenn es für mich gemacht wurde 


Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 800mm unterwegs ( 1,93m und XL Rahmen )


Bin ca 1,88 mit 90ger SL und fahre Rahmengröße 50 mit nem 60ger Vorbau!


----------



## M1artin (23. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das ist dein Mann:


Leider ist mein Fatboy noch bei der Spedition verschwunden soll aber morgen kommen . Aber ja morgen kann ich dann selber nachmessen .


----------



## Fettydriver (23. März 2015)

M1artin schrieb:


> Könnte mir auch gefallen. Kann mit jemand sagen wie breit der Lenker Orginal vom Fatboy ist?
> Gruß Martin


740 mm
Gruß


----------



## M1artin (23. März 2015)

Danke Fettydriver


----------



## Fabeymer (23. März 2015)

M1artin schrieb:


> Leider ist mein Fatboy noch bei der Spedition verschwunden soll aber morgen kommen . Aber ja morgen kann ich dann selber nachmessen .



Ach so, das ging aus deinem Beitrag nicht hervor, dass du noch auf das Radl wartest.


----------



## gertschi (23. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Berichte mal nach der ersten Fahrt!
> Das Blatt war in meinem Fall grottig gefertigt und wollte unter Last nicht laufen...	*daumenrunter*


Hi Deifel,

bei mir geht das 42er auch sehr gut, nur hab jetzt eher vom 15er auf's 19er Steigprobleme .
Das ich das 15er gegen ein 16er tauschen hätt können hab i zu spät geschnallt , kann aber auch daran liegen, das mein XT Schaltwerk schon mal eins auf die Mütze  bekommen hat und der Schaltwerkshalter leicht verbogen ist.

Nun ja, dass das Schaltwerk durch die längere _Umschlingungs-Schraube_ bei den kleinen Ritzeln so weit weg war hat mir eh nicht recht gefallen, darum hab ich jetzt auf ein *RD-M9000 SGS* umgerüstet, da das von Haus aus für ein 40er ausgelegt ist muß die _Umschlingungs-Schraube_ nicht so stark verdreht werden.
Schaltet im Trockendock schonmal *1A*, werde nach erster Testfahrt berichten ...

Grüße


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. März 2015)

gertschi schrieb:


> darum hab ich jetzt auf ein *RD-M9000 SGS* umgerüstet



Du fährst ein 11fach Schaltwerk auf einer 10fach-Kassette mit 10fach-Shifter?
Kenne solche Spielchen vom Crosser, da gehen manche Kombinationen, aber die Kombi ist mir neu.
Bin auf weitere Berichte (PN) gespannt.  

Greetz


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (23. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du fährst ein 11fach Schaltwerk auf einer 10fach-Kassette mit 10fach-Shifter?


Fährt en Kumpel von mir auf 2 Rädern so ... mit 40ger Hoppe Ritze!
Bin das natürlich mal probe gefahren. Lässt sich schalten wie wenn das so gehöre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gertschi (23. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wäre sehr schade um die teuren Parts.
> Der Hebel so weit hinter dem Sattel ist immens und wird die Stütze sehr schnell überfordern. Der Hebel wird sich im Gelände nochmals potenzieren, wenn das Gewicht aus der Schwerelosigkeit droppt und vom Gestell "aufgefangen" wird.
> 
> Ich habe den gleichen Sattel am Fatty und die Carbonstreben wirken massiv. Dennoch dürften auch sie das nicht lang mitmachen.
> ...


Hi Flo,

dir bin ich auch noch einen Bericht schuldig  ( lieber spät als nie )...

... also, der Sattel und die Stütze haben den Alpencross bis ans Meer ohne Probleme überstanden , der Tout Terrain Sherpa ist auch eine feine Sache, aber er ist mir Persönlich mit nur 22 Litern zu klein und die Facheinteilung nicht optimal für einen Alpencross (ebenfalls zu klein, die Regenhülle dazu).

Wir sind bei der Tour viel auf der Straße gefahren (wegen dem schlechten Wetter) , wenn man einen häufigen wechsel zwischen Auffahrt und Trail-Abfahrt hat, wo man hinter den Sattel muß, kann das Umbauen des Rucksack's vom Träger auf den Rücken schon etwas nervig sein.

Grüße


----------



## M1artin (24. März 2015)

Der Fatboy ist da
Dazu heute bestellt Airchecker, Tacho,Schutzblech,Lenker,Reserve Schlauch und ne neue Bremsscheibe. Die alte ist mir leider etwas Defekt gegangen. 20 km heute gefahren geht schonmal sehr gut. Merke aber das ich 15 Jahre kein Fahrrad gefahren bin. Habe den extraleichten Schlauch von Surly genommen. Macht es Sinn diesen gleich einzubauen und den originalen erstmal als Reserve zu behalten da er wohl leichter ist ??

Gruß Martin


----------



## hezi (24. März 2015)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Da mir der Syntace Vector mit seinen 780mm irgendwie zu schmal war, musste also was neues her
> Anhang anzeigen 371942 Anhang anzeigen 371943


.... bitte mal ein Foto vom verbauten Lenker, am Fatty machen. 
Thanks


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. März 2015)

hezi schrieb:


> .... bitte mal ein Foto vom verbauten Lenker, am Fatty machen.
> Thanks


Syntace


 
Reverse


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (28. März 2015)

Da mir das 36ger hinten ab und zu etwas knapp wird werde ich auf 40ger Hope updaten.
Und damit es sich gescheit schalten lässt, habe ich mir das hier besorgt.


 

 
Werde das ganze mit XT 10Fach Kassette + Trigger fahren.
16ner Shimano & 40ger Hope


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. März 2015)

Jetzt also doch?


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2015)

Ja, doch!


----------



## Bumble (29. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ja, doch!


Ich hätte nen  Abnehmer für deine OnOne Carbon-Gabel, schreib mich mal privat an


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (30. März 2015)

Sodele,
nun ist die Schaltung komplett ...
11-Fach XTR mit 10-Fach XT-Trigger und 40ger Hope + 16ner Shimano (anstatt 15&17ner) Ritzel auf 10-Fach XT-Kassette


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2015)

Ein Schreck als ich heute nach Hause kam... Amazon hat eine Bestellung in 5(!) Paketen gesendet....sehr umweltfreundlich
Hier das orangene Potpourri:


----------



## michi3 (31. März 2015)

Hab heute die Topeak JoeBlow Fat Pumpe bekommen, gutes Teil, kann man jedem der ein Fatbike hat empfehlen.


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2015)

Und weiter gehts. Diesmal nicht in orange, sondern Silber und Schwarz. Der Steuersatz gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Bumble (3. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz gefällt mir richtig gut.



Mir auch, leider hat das untere Lager bei mir nie länger wie 6 Monate gehalten


----------



## Bumble (3. April 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 374029

Die Fiskars-Äxte sind supergeil vom Handling her und extrem scharf, pass aber bitte auf dass du nie nie nie, auch wenns nur aus Versehen sein sollte, auf Metall haust, einmal z.b. nen kleinen Nagel übersehen und du hast ne monströse Macke in der Schneide  Die Fiskars ist da leider viel zu weich im Gegensatz zu echtem Forstwerkzeug.
Am besten gleich das Fiskars Schärfgerät bestellen oder noch besser nen Abziehstein


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mir auch, leider hat das untere Lager bei mir nie länger wie 6 Monate gehalten



Da ist der Zwinkersmilie aber schoh zuviel. Ich hab schoh zweimal unten und einmal oben gewechselt. Oben war schon im Neuzustand kaputt.
Die Lager von dene scheinen soooo schlecht zu sein das es das es schon Lieferschwierigkeiten gab 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da ist der Zwinkersmilie aber schoh zuviel. Ich hab schoh zweimal unten und einmal oben gewechselt. Oben war schon im Neuzustand kaputt.
> Die Lager von dene scheinen soooo schlecht zu sein das es das es schon Lieferschwierigkeiten gab
> 
> G.


Vielleicht findet da ja auch jemand ein passendes hochwertigeres Ersatzlager


----------



## gertschi (3. April 2015)

Pünktlich zum Osterfest fertiggestellt ...

... am Anfang kam eine Robs'son Felge 20"x100mm ...






... die wurde dann gebohrt und schwarz lackiert ...





... Rollstuhlnabe dazu und eingespeicht ...





... weißes Felgenband (ganz wichtig   ) und fetten Gummi drauf ...






... jetzt bin ich endlich für das Elefantentreffen zugelassen  









http://www.elefantentreffen-thurmansbang.de/index.php/bilder-2015

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elefantentreffen

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

> Vielleicht findet da ja auch jemand ein passendes hochwertigeres Ersatzlager



Die Lager von WorksComponents müßten passen, mütze mal nachmessen.
Hab von dene nämlich einen Steuersatz bestellt, weil mich die CaneCreaklager im Effi und Fäti sowas von abgenervt haben. Aber noch halten alle jetzt verbauten 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

gertschi schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Osterfest fertiggestellt ...
> 
> ... am Anfang kam eine Robs'son Felge 20"x100mm ...
> 
> ...



Fäte Arbeit 

G.


----------



## hezi (3. April 2015)

gertschi schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Osterfest fertiggestellt ...
> 
> ... am Anfang kam eine Robs'son Felge 20"x100mm ...
> 
> ...


----------



## hezi (3. April 2015)

Das ist mal ein fattes Gefährt. Cool was ihr für Ideen habt.  Da wäre ich auch mal gern der Beifahrer


----------



## gertschi (3. April 2015)

hezi schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein fattes Gefährt. Cool was ihr für Ideen habt.  Da wäre ich auch mal gern der Beifahrer


Hi, 
kannst gerne mal unser Flügelmann sein ...


----------



## Moppedcarlo (4. April 2015)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Sodele,
> nun ist die Schaltung komplett ...
> 11-Fach XTR mit 10-Fach XT-Trigger und 40ger Hope + 16ner Shimano (anstatt 15&17ner) Ritzel auf 10-Fach XT-Kassette



So ein Umbau schwebt mir auch vor, hast du das 16er Ritzel bearbeiten müssen (Position Steighilfen) oder ist das plug & play?

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (4. April 2015)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> So ein Umbau schwebt mir auch vor, hast du das 16er Ritzel bearbeiten müssen (Position Steighilfen) oder ist das plug & play?
> 
> Ciao, Carlo



Also mit dem 16ner Shimano ist es Plug&Play (bei anderen Herstellern gab es teilweise wohl Probleme)!
Ich musste nur den Spacer welcher zuvor zwischen 15/17 war weglassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppedcarlo (4. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## gertschi (5. April 2015)

Vielleicht lässt sich ja Schwalbe noch inspirieren  ...





Frohe Ostern euch allen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. April 2015)

Meine JJ's sind im Anmarsch!
Endlich fällt die 11 Kg Marke


----------



## BigJohn (9. April 2015)

Ich hoffe mein improvisiertes Fotostudio kann ein bisschen Eindruck schinden 





Die Infos zu den Reifen packen ich in den Schlauch und Reifen Thread


----------



## der_ulmer (10. April 2015)

Endlich, gestern gab es neue Schuhe fürs Blizzard ...





Und da man die neuen Gummis unbedingt ausprobieren muss, wurde ich heute nach Feierabend auch von der Hausarbeit befreit und durfte ne Runde raus zum Spielen ....

Grüßle und ein schönes Wochenende allerseits!

Tony


----------



## gooseman34 (11. April 2015)

So extra für niedrige Reifendrücke zum messen..ein analoges Manometer habe ich mir zu gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. April 2015)

Auf das schiele ich auch schon ne Weile, aber dann gleich nur bis 1 bar.


----------



## shibby68 (13. April 2015)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Endlich, gestern gab es neue Schuhe fürs Blizzard ...
> 
> Und da man die neuen Gummis unbedingt ausprobieren muss, wurde ich heute nach Feierabend auch von der Hausarbeit befreit und durfte ne Runde raus zum Spielen ....
> 
> Tony



und wie machen sich die neuen gummis? optisch eine bereicherung auf jeden fall...


----------



## der_ulmer (13. April 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> und wie machen sich die neuen gummis? optisch eine bereicherung auf jeden fall...



Für mich stand bei der Änderung eher die Optik im Vordergrund. Hier heissts für mich alles richtig gemacht. 

Trotzdem Rollen die Reifen subjektiv auch noch viel besser. Für mich fühlt sich das Radl deutlich leichtfüßiger und schneller an. Self Steering ist ebenfalls deutlich weniger bzw bisher eher gar nicht vorhanden. Allerdings bin ich die erste Runde auch mit etwas mehr Luft gefahren als in den Bulldozern (0.6/0.7 vs. 0.5/0.55). Hier werde ich auf den nächsten Runden noch etwas spielen müssen. 

Rollgeräusche sind etwas stärker ausgeprägt als bei den Bulldozern. Abgesehen davon für mich eine absolute Empfehlung 

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## zoomer (13. April 2015)

Ich hab mir mal 2 Schwalbe Jumbo Schläuche kommen lassen.
371 + 373 g.

Gewicht ist natürlich indiskutabel*, aber wenigstens sehen die mal wirklich
für Fatbikevolumen geeignet aus. Sprich, sie sind flach gelegt sogar gute
1,5 cm breiter als die 580 g Lastwagenschläuche von On One.


* Ich möchte nur nie erleben das meine 180 g SV13F irgendwann mal
beim Downhill der Länge nach aufplatzen ...


Edit :

Und ich sehe gerade, das sind nicht einfach gerade Schläuche die in
Reifenform gebogen werden, die sind richtig in Schwimmringform
"gegossen"


----------



## neonel (14. April 2015)

Sommerreifen:




 Panaracer Fat B Nimble 4.0 (97-559) 120tpi, 1176g + 1182g


----------



## zoomer (14. April 2015)

Super !

Montieren, messen, fahren, testen, mitteilen ...


----------



## neonel (14. April 2015)

Nimble 4.0 vs. Juggernaut 4.5




97mm Breite	  vs.	   108mm (Karkasse) bzw. 114mm (Stollen außen)
Die Nimbles hab ich noch nicht eierfrei draufbekommen, aber erster Rolleindruck (<1km) auf Asphalt sonst sehr gut, ähnlicher Sprung wie vom Fat Albert auf Race King. Die ersten Meter ohne Staub dran quitscht er wie ne Flugente und brummt nicht so bedrohlich wie der Jugg.
Hab heute aber keinen Nerv mehr, morgen abend probier ich mehr.
Gestern bin ich mal mit den Juggs in den Ahrenfelder "Bergen" einige Downhills up gefahren, down natürlich auch. Dann mal sehen wie sich die Nimbles dort machen.


----------



## michi3 (15. April 2015)

150 Gramm Mehrgewicht in neue Bremsanlage investiert...


----------



## danie-dani (15. April 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> 150 Gramm Mehrgewicht in neue Bremsanlage investiert...



Lecker. Konntest du Sie irgendwo günstig schießen?


----------



## michi3 (15. April 2015)

Bike-Components für 249.- Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (15. April 2015)

Die waren im Weihnachtskalender für glaub 149euro drin und ich hatte es zu spät gesehen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. April 2015)

Klasse bike!


----------



## Knusberflogge (21. April 2015)

Zwei Schläuche... Schwalbe SV13J. Gewicht spielt bekanntlich keine Rolex, so dass ich hier die dafür vorgesehenen Schläuche nahm. Störend ist ( für mich ) wie immer das Ventil in französischer Ausführung, welches sich nicht richtig verträgt mit dem Kompressor an der Tankstelle.





 


Erstanden bei ebay für insgesamt 17,85€ ( 2 Schläuche inkl.Versandt ) .




 

Der Originalschlauch ist nun nach mehreren Reperaturstellen in Rente. Die Flicken an der "Lauffläche" waren stets gut. Aber die seitlichen Stellen sind in Verbindung mit Schwabbelluftdruck nur glückhaft zu bewälltigen.




 

Klar, man kann eventuell versuchen so zu fahren, dass sich Durchschläge vermeiden lassen. Aber irgendwie sitzt mir stetig der Schelm im Nacken  .


----------



## Aardvark (21. April 2015)

Neue Spank Spike Pedale (CB Mallet DH raus) und Schwalbe J13 unter Surly Bud (GC von Specialized wird fürs Hinterrad aufbewahrt)


----------



## Vighor (22. April 2015)

Neuer Aussenbordmotor am Moonlander 






Muss nur mal andere Foto's machen lassen  und die gopro mitnehmen.

Erste Ausfahrt ging jedenfalls super smooth, selbst bei mehreren entgegenkommenden Hunden. (Das geht zu Fuss schon mit deutlich mehr Aufregung und bellen vor sich) 
Der Hund hat zwar respect vor dem Bike und will da eigentlich nicht mit auf Tuchfühlung aber mir vertraut er blind und daher war das auch gut.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. April 2015)

Gerade angekommen!


----------



## criscross (24. April 2015)

ahh....die neue DT Swiss  Felge ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. April 2015)




----------



## Aardvark (24. April 2015)

*neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2015)

Sind die Logos geklebt oder gelasert?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. April 2015)

Geklebt


----------



## Dutshlander (24. April 2015)

nice, wenn fertig dann Fotos bitte


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2015)

Perfekt,  das wollte ich hören


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. April 2015)

Fertig!


----------



## zoomer (24. April 2015)

Wie ist denn das aktuelle Gewicht ?

(Schätze mal 1 ICT Einheit - 5,72 kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. April 2015)

Schön!!!!!! Aber sooo schmal...


----------



## zoomer (24. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schön!!!!!! Aber sooo schmal...



Ich denke bis er die runter gefahren hat sind die 4.8er auch lieferbar


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. April 2015)

Ich meinte die DT-Felge.


----------



## Aardvark (25. April 2015)

Macht es kompfortabeler. Ist doch fein. Wenn er Glück hat macht sorgt die DT mit 76mm Breite für weniger Rollwiderstand, besseres Dämpfungsverhalten und weniger self steering.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das aktuelle Gewicht ?
> 
> (Schätze mal 1 ICT Einheit - 5,72 kg)



Wenn du das Gesamtgewicht vom bike meinst, 10,5 Kg.


----------



## Knusberflogge (25. April 2015)

Moin!

Das ist mal eine Ansage, beeindruckend niedrig  . Läßt sich für mich leider nicht umsetzen, aber ein leichtes Fatbike würd ich gern mal ausprobieren - reizt mich sehr! 
Der Gewichtsunterschied, zwischen meinem Fatboy und dem kleineren unverbastelten Silverback der Frau, ist ungefähr 5 kg. Es fährt sich extremst agil und ohne Nachdruck, wie ein junges "Spring-ins-Feld" . Aber halt nichts fürs Grobe...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. April 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Zwei Schläuche... Schwalbe SV13J. Gewicht spielt bekanntlich keine Rolex, so dass ich hier die dafür vorgesehenen Schläuche nahm. Störend ist ( für mich ) wie immer das Ventil in französischer Ausführung, welches sich nicht richtig verträgt mit dem Kompressor an der Tankstelle.









Hab ich auf jedem meiner Räder eins druff.


----------



## cherokee190 (25. April 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wenn du das Gesamtgewicht vom bike meinst, 10,5 Kg.



Wirklich beachtlich  und meilenweit davon entfernt, mit neuem
29er Gebhardt Classic Kettenblatt  





und breiter 3/32 Kette doch erstaunlich schlanke 18kg.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2015)

10,5 und Fätti würd ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren 
Sowas schreit fast nach einem Zweitfätti 

G.


----------



## zoomer (25. April 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wenn du das Gesamtgewicht vom bike meinst, 10,5 Kg.



Ooops !

Das ist dann 1 ICT Einheit - 6,35 kg 




Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Hab ich auf jedem meiner Räder eins druff.



War da dann nicht das Problem beim Luft ablassen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2015)

Ist auch etwas eigenartig einen Standard mit einem Adapter für die (in meinen Augen) bessere Lösung zu begründenbegründen.


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2015)

So meine Herren

ich hatte ja angekündigt das ich an meinem Neuzugang rumfummeln würde.
Hier nun als meine Beute die ich heute Abend gemütlich an mein Moppi klatschen werde.





Rein theoretisch passen die Teile natürlich nicht an eine Amischleuder, aber da muss ich wohl mal beide Auge zudrücken.
Es liegen hier also 984g Verbundmaterial im Wert von ca 400 Euro...(naja zumindest ist es das was ich gezahlt habe.)
Mal sehen ob ich wenigstens 0,5g/ Euro gut machen kann. Das entspräche etwa 2 Tafeln Schokolade? 

Bin gespannt wie sich die neue Familie miteinander verträgt.





falls jemand Interesse an den Teilen hat die vom Rad verschwinden lasst es nich wissen. Salsa Vorbau, Lenker, Thomson Stütze und Avid Elixir Cr Bremsen


Gruss Kay


----------



## zoomer (25. April 2015)

War aber günstig ....


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2015)

So Umbau ist erledigt.
Und habe sagenhafte 194g gespart. Na wenn das keine gute Investition war, dann weiss ich auch nicht.
Jetzt muss ich noch die Leitung kürzen und neu entlüften, mit den gekürzten Leitungen knack ich vielleicht doch noch die 200g Marke.


Irgendwann werdfen noch die Scheiben getauscht, und das wars dann.
Gruss Kay


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2015)

Die Strebenauflage für den Sattel hast du hoffentlich richtig herum montiert? Zumindest geliefert kam sie falsch montiert.


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2015)

klaro,...hab aber erst kurz gegrübelt....sah so falsch aus, und war es ja auch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2015)

Das ist egal bei der P6! Dient absichtlich zur Anpassung, z.B. etwas mehr Setback oder halt gerade.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist egal bei der P6!


Die Abstützung funktioniert dann aber nicht sinnvoll. Der weite Verstellbereich der P6 ergibt sich aus der unteren langen und oberen kurzen Klemmplatte.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Strebenauflage für den Sattel



Du meintest damit das Oberteil? 
Dann wäre ich bei dir..  
Ich meinte das Unterteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> auflage





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Unterteil.





Wenn man nicht gerade einen 68° Sitzwinkel mit der Stütze ausgleichen möchte, macht eine Montage wie die vom Lieferzustand einfach keinen Sinn für die Kraftverteilung.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2015)

Dann hast du dich halt ungünstig ausgedrückt. Das Unterteil ist variable montierbar, so oder so, das Oberteil hat eine vorgegebene Einbaurichtung.
Wir wissen beide was gemeint ist. Lass´gut sein.


----------



## zoomer (26. April 2015)

Ich hatte das Ding auch schon mal gedreht.
Beim SQLab 612 steckt hinten Kunstoff an den Rails, da stösst das Ding ggf. an.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (26. April 2015)

Finde die Syntace Sachen ja auch ganz nett, aber leider gibt es den Vector nur in mickrigen 780mm breite ... war mir irgendwie deutlich zu wenig auf dem dicken.


----------



## wtb_rider (26. April 2015)

stösst man nicht schon mit dem Kinn an den Vorbau bei 780mm? Also ich hatte 700mm und jetzt 680 das funktioniert bei mir eugentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Kubotan (26. April 2015)

Endlich wieder mit dem Dicken unterwegs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (26. April 2015)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Finde die Syntace Sachen ja auch ganz nett, aber leider gibt es den Vector nur in mickrigen 780mm breite ... war mir irgendwie deutlich zu wenig auf dem dicken.


Bei mir waren die nur 12grad Winkel der Grund meinen Syntace Lenker zu ersetzen .. 20Grad bei 720+ Breite sind für meine Handgelenke halt besser und da gibt es zZ keine carbon Alternative.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (26. April 2015)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> stösst man nicht schon mit dem Kinn an den Vorbau bei 780mm? Also ich hatte 700mm und jetzt 680 das funktioniert bei mir eugentlich ganz gut.


Ich bin mit 810ner Reverse und 60ger Megaforce2 sehr glücklich


----------



## BigJohn (26. April 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die nur 12grad Winkel der Grund meinen Syntace Lenker zu ersetzen .. 20Grad bei 720+ Breite sind für meine Handgelenke halt besser und da gibt es zZ keine carbon Alternative.


Wie breit ist der 12er denn?


----------



## Vighor (26. April 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie breit ist der 12er denn?


ok, war ein Duraflite. Die sind nur 640mm breit.


----------



## criscross (26. April 2015)

mein 12° Vector Carbon hat 74cm......sehr angenehm zu händeln


----------



## Aardvark (26. April 2015)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Endlich wieder mit dem Dicken unterwegs...


ist zwar blos mein Geschmack aber ich finde diese oldschool Hutmutter grässlich. Schöner fände ich da eine mit flachem Kopf...also wenn es mein Rad wäre. Ansonsten ist es ein feines rad.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> ...
> War da dann nicht das Problem beim Luft ablassen ?



Ja, da muss der Adapter runter.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist auch etwas eigenartig einen Standard mit einem Adapter für die (in meinen Augen) bessere Lösung zu begründenbegründen.



Ist auch nur meine Adaption für ein bestehendes Problem. So brauch ich halt nie suchen und auch nicht drüber nachdenken, ob ich evtl die Minipumpe umbauen muss oder nicht. Und wenn wir in einer Gruppe unterwegs sind, dann kann den auf einmal jeder brauchen.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (26. April 2015)

Ritchey Classic Serie


----------



## Kubotan (26. April 2015)

Ohne Kettenspanner wäre mir auch lieber gewesen, geht aber laut Rohloff nicht. Externe Schaltansteuerung mit Speedbone Adapter, Kettenblatt ist das36'er. 


MfG Stefan


----------



## BigJohn (27. April 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ist auch nur meine Adaption für ein bestehendes Problem. So brauch ich halt nie suchen und auch nicht drüber nachdenken, ob ich evtl die Minipumpe umbauen muss oder nicht. Und wenn wir in einer Gruppe unterwegs sind, dann kann den auf einmal jeder brauchen.


So klingt das nachvollziehbar, ist irgendwie viel zu verbreitet das Zeug. Ich hab kurzen Prozess gemacht und die rolling darryl mit blutendem Herz aufgebohrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (27. April 2015)

Neu für's Caribou, jetzt noch für eine Farbe bei den Naben entscheiden und Einspeichen lernen 

 
Durch die Qualitätskontrolle sind sie jedenfalls schon mal.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (27. April 2015)

Wenn ich deine Fotos so sehe würde ich sagen, eine Farbe zu finden ist leichter, als das Einspeichen. 
Grüße 
Lenne


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. April 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So klingt das nachvollziehbar, ist irgendwie viel zu verbreitet das Zeug. Ich hab kurzen Prozess gemacht und die rolling darryl mit blutendem Herz aufgebohrt.


Jupp, wieder mal ein Beispiel, wo sich die schlechteste Lösung durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## danie-dani (27. April 2015)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Neu für's Caribou, jetzt noch für eine Farbe bei den Naben entscheiden und Einspeichen lernen
> Anhang anzeigen 381691
> Durch die Qualitätskontrolle sind sie jedenfalls schon mal.


Den Katzen gefällts


----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. April 2015)

Gleich wird sich dran gerieben und dann klapperts ...


----------



## himbeerquark (28. April 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Fotos so sehe würde ich sagen, eine Farbe zu finden ist leichter, als das Einspeichen.


So einfach ist das gar nicht, nehm ich ne Farbe die schon vorhanden ist, oder eine neue... 
Wenn ich wüsste, ob das Hope purple zum Chris King purple passt, wäre die Sache klar.


----------



## cluso (29. April 2015)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> So einfach ist das gar nicht, nehm ich ne Farbe die schon vorhanden ist, oder eine neue...
> *Wenn ich wüsste, ob das Hope purple zum Chris King purple passt, wäre die Sache klar.*



Mit goldenen Felgen? Fiessss...


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2015)

Um dem bunten Treiben ein Ende zu setzen  :
Nachdem ich kürzlich bei @trial_neuling unverhofft den Sattel probefahren konnte, auf den ich schon länger schielte, und der auch hier längst kein Unbekannter mehr ist, war nach 15 Sekunden die Entscheidung gefallen...


Brooks Cambium C17 Carved





Was für ein derbes Sofa!


----------



## Fabeymer (29. April 2015)

Gefällt mir super! 

Ich schiele schon seit geraumer Zeit auf die von Selle Anatomica und ärgere mich von Zeit zu Zeit darüber, damals den Holiday Sale nicht genutzt zu haben (jedes Sattelmodell für 99 USD).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (29. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Um dem bunten Treiben ein Ende zu setzen  :
> Nachdem ich kürzlich bei @trial_neuling unverhofft den Sattel probefahren konnte, auf den ich schon länger schielte, und der auch hier längst kein Unbekannter mehr ist, war nach 15 Sekunden die Entscheidung gefallen...
> 
> 
> ...


Den hab ich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit im Blick. Ich finde dass der für seinen Preis sehr schwer daherkommt verglichen mit anderen Modellen in der Klasse (ich meine nicht, dass es jetzt ausschlaggebend wäre, ich bin auch sehr schwer für ein Modell meiner Klasse  ). Das ist das einzige was mich noch zurück hält.


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2015)

Verglichen mit anderen Kernledersätteln, oder was betrachtest du hier als Klasse? Ich finde im Zusammenhang mit simplen Kunststoffsätteln kann man kaum von ein und derselben Klasse sprechen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich schiele schon seit geraumer Zeit auf die von Selle Anatomica


Die sehen auch sehr tauglich aus, da sie flacher als die Leder-Brooks scheinen und schön lang geschlitzt sind. Sicher super zum Reisen!
Für den Look am Fatty bin ich aber über den Cambium froh und gesessen habe ich noch auf keinem angenehmeren Sattel.



Aardvark schrieb:


> Das ist das einzige was mich noch zurück hält.


Ich habe auch kurz gezögert, ob ich meinen gut passenden 157g Antares wirklich gegen die bodenständigen 403g eintauschen soll, 
aber beim Platz nehmen war´s entschieden.


----------



## Aardvark (29. April 2015)

@BigJohn ich meine die 150 euro klasse.

@FlowinFlo dann muss ich das Ding unbedingt mal probesitzen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> dann muss ich das Ding unbedingt mal probesitzen.


Das könnte sich für dich lohnen!


Aardvark schrieb:


> ich meine die 150 euro klasse.


... für Brooks auch.


----------



## cherokee190 (2. Mai 2015)

Laufradsatz, gerade ausgepackt  ...





... bloß wo stecke ich das rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> ... bloß wo stecke ich das rein


So fängt´s immer an!


----------



## zoomer (3. Mai 2015)

Die Frage ist doch eher, was bau ich da drum herum !


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Mai 2015)

... und das Problem, wenn die Gedanken von vollfett über vollgefedert zu Singlespeed und starr irren .


----------



## zoomer (3. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube Du braust zur Moni noch ein gescheites 4.0 Carbon Race Fatty.


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Mai 2015)

Na schauen wir mal, aber 4,8" dürfen es schon sein


----------



## Knusberflogge (3. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt auch 4.0 getippt, zumindest liest es sich bei den Reifen so. Dann bin ich aber über die moonländertypische Einspeichung des Hinterrades gestolpert. Also entweder wird´s ein rollfreudiger Wechselsatz, bei dem das Felgenband das Flaggenblau am Rahmen ergänzt, oder was ganz verrücktes ( evtl.irgendwas mit Dämpfer  ) .


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Mai 2015)

Nee ganz anders und ganz einfach erklärt, die Reifen waren schon drauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Nee ganz anders und ganz einfach erklärt, die Reifen waren schon drauf


Und wann fällt der Startschuß zum Aufbaufaden?


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube das dauert noch etwas .......... Rahmen?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Mai 2015)

Heute eingetroffen *4.8



 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ColdBlood (19. Mai 2015)

im Bikemarkt von Bike Steel borrow?


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2015)

Für vorne oder hinten? 
Ist ein ziemlich Selfsteerer, die Feststellung stammt aus verlässlicher Quelle.  

Komisch, dass das im Reifentest auf fat-bike.de überhaupt keine Notiz wert war...


----------



## F7 Uli (19. Mai 2015)

Guter Tip habe mir auch gleich 2 gesichert. Nächste Woche gehts gleich zum Einsatz mit auf dem Kudammracer  und den neuen Reifen zum Berliner Velothon


----------



## BigJohn (19. Mai 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Komisch, dass das im Reifentest auf fat-bike.de überhaupt keine Notiz wert war...


Man muss nicht unbedingt zwischen den Zeilen lesen, um zu erkennen, dass der Test irgendwie nichts taugt.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Man muss nicht unbedingt zwischen den Zeilen lesen, um zu erkennen, dass der Test irgendwie nichts taugt.



Da hast du recht. Ich halte den Informationsgehalt der Seite generell eher für überschaubar.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Mai 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Heute eingetroffen *4.8
> Anhang anzeigen 387898 *



Einen oder zwei gekauft?


----------



## zoomer (19. Mai 2015)

Würd ich zurück geben.

Die ham die Reifenhälften wieder nicht richtig flächenbündig zusammengeklebt ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Mai 2015)

Natürlich 2, und ja,von Bike,Steel & Borrow!


----------



## meikltschäcksn (19. Mai 2015)

da will ich dann gerne von dir wissen wie der vorne läuft. auch mal mit weniger luft bitte. zum steering dürften dann nur die ganz äusseren stollen neigen, wenn die kontakt bekommen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Würd ich zurück geben.
> 
> Die ham die Reifenhälften wieder nicht richtig flächenbündig zusammengeklebt ...


Stimmt


----------



## titzy (19. Mai 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 387976 So,neue Reifen sind druff
> Breiter geht aber wirklich nicht mehr!
> 112mm auf 80er Felge,an der breitesten Stelle.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387975



Mmh, da dürfts ja dann schon langsam eng werden im On-One Fatty! Mich würde echt mal interessieren, ob der 4,8er da noch auf der Originalen On-One Felge rein passt. Mit der Marge Lite sollte das aber bestimmt gehen!


----------



## Optimizer (20. Mai 2015)

Sind das noch welche mit der reißenden Karkasse?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Mai 2015)

Willst du mich veräppeln?


----------



## Optimizer (20. Mai 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Willst du mich veräppeln?



Nein, ausnahmsweise meine ich es ernst.

Meine letzte Information war jene, dass es von Schwalbe bis Ende diesen Jahres keine neuen JJ's gibt, weil es mit den "aktuellen" Probleme wegen Risse in der Karkasse gibt. Meine zwei Händler hier in der Kante haben alle JJ's aus dem Regal genommen und ziehen ihren Fatbikes beim Verkauf z.Zt. irgendwelche 45Norths auf.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2015)

Irgendwoher muss das Gewicht ja (nicht) herkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. Mai 2015)

@Vighor  hat es in einem niederländischen Forum gelesen, dass Schwalbe Produktions-/Qualitätsprobleme beim JJ hat und es daher neue Reifen erst Oktober oder später geben soll. Ich hatte meine zwei lokalen Händler drauf angesprochen und die haben mir dies bestätigt. Beide nannten die Möglichkeit einer reißenden Karkasse als "Produktionsproblem".


----------



## zoomer (20. Mai 2015)

Das ist jetzt mal neu für mich.

Kommt mir recht schlüssig vor. Sonst kann man sich kaum einen Grund vorstellen der
zu diesem Super GAU geführt hat. Bekomme fast schon wieder Mitleid mit Schwalbe.
Auf der anderen Seite hätte man davon doch schon längst Bilder gesehen und
Beschwerden gehört. Es fahren ja schliesslich bereits genügend JJs herum.

Hoffentlich bleibt der JJ der JJ. Nicht dass ich so lange auf einen Reifen warte der dann
am Ende eine dicke holzige Karkasse bekommt.


----------



## Vighor (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir 2 vanHelga fürs Turner gekauft und halte ausserdem Ausschau auf die 2 Beist Reifen. Sollte auf den neuen 65mm Felgen tubeless passen


----------



## Moppedcarlo (22. Mai 2015)

Jetzt federt es vorne, wenn die Reifen dicke Backen machen ...

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Vighor (22. Mai 2015)

Jedesmal wenn ich am Turner vorbeilaufe hör ich "Gimme Hope Johanna" und da ich sowieso mit dem Farbwechsel von Blau/Gelb weg dran bin weiter in die Kiste gegriffen.


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Mai 2015)

Also, ich fahre die neuen Schuhe erst mal .Der Velothon nächste Woche wird dann der erste Härtetest. Mal sehen, wie die schlauchlosen Reifen  sich so machen. Rollen auf jeden Fall leichter als sie Surly Bud.


----------



## ColdBlood (22. Mai 2015)

Hast du direkt die TL-EASY Modelle oder die Liteskin??


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Mai 2015)

Liteskin


----------



## Optimizer (29. Mai 2015)

Sodele....ich geh jetzt mal raus, ein bisschen Beläge einbremsen.
Anhang anzeigen 390998


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sodele....ich geh jetzt mal raus, ein bisschen Belege abbrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (29. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 390998


Sach ma, hast du ne Schlauch-Flatrate ? 
Is das die Juni-Lieferung ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Mai 2015)

Die orangen Felgenbänder sehen hübsch aus! Verrätst du, welches neue Fatbike es bei dir wird, in das sie kommen?



Bumble schrieb:


> Das Weiss in den Felgenlöchern passt jetzt absolut nicht mehr.....komplett Orange würds sicher besser ausschaun.





Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Weiß bleibt drin....basta...


----------



## Optimizer (30. Mai 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die orangen Felgenbänder sehen hübsch aus! Verrätst du, welches neue Fatbike es bei dir wird, in das sie kommen?


Das orangene Felgenband ist ein rotes! Und das kommt ins weiße Beargrease meines Onkels. Die roten Spacerringe gehen auch ans Beargrease.

Eben mal noch die Schläuche ausgepackt und gewogen. Sehen vernünftig aus und wiegen zwischen 283gr und 291gr. 3 Stück hatten genau 287gr.


----------



## Vighor (30. Mai 2015)

Die neuen Schuhsohlen des King Khan sind angekommen.
Foto mit der auf 80mm Felge montierten vanHelga ist nur bzgl des Profil.
Gewicht gefällt mir schon mal.



 






Preis war billiger als befürchtet


----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Gewicht gefällt mir schon mal.



Wie, gab es jemals einen Reifen über 1,5 kg ?
(Ausser den Mongoose etc, aber das sind ja auch keine Reifen)


Das können meine Bud und Lou auch ....

Aber Du hast schon recht,
wenn man seine Ansprüchen an das Angebot anpasst hat man auf Dauer
mehr Spass im Leben.



Aber gut ausschauen tun sie auf jeden Fall.
Dagegen wirkt die Helga wie ein CC- Mäuschen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Mai 2015)

Normale 27tpi Nate wiegen 1,7kg :-(


----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Normale 27tpi Nate wiegen 1,7kg :-(


----------



## Bumble (30. Mai 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Foto mit der auf 80mm Felge montierten vanHelga ist nur bzgl des Profil.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391292



Irgendwie sehen die doch alle gleich breit aus


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen die doch alle gleich breit aus



Der Flowbeist sogar tendenziell schmäler als die Helga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Mai 2015)

Weiß auch nicht,was der zoomer da sieht!?


----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2015)

Ich auch nicht.
Was sehe ich denn ?


----------



## Vighor (31. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen die doch alle gleich breit aus





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Der Flowbeist sogar tendenziell schmäler als die Helga.



Und ich dachte das ihr genug Erfahrung habt um zu wissen das man nicht montierte Reifen bzgl Durchmesser und Breite nicht mit montierten Reifen vergleichen kann. Deshalb hatte ich ja auch darauf hingewiesen das das Foto nur bzgl Profiel gedacht war.

Aber da der 2te vanHelga fürs Muru noch nicht angekommen ist hab ich für den direkten Vergleich doch mal schnell den vermeintlich schmaleren Flowbeist auf die andere Sarma Felge gelegt und auf 0,6bar aufgepumpt. Das Ergebnis ist dann doch eindeutig:
vanHelga: 97,1mm - 3,8zoll
Flowbeist: 105,3mm - 4,15zoll
Der Raddurchmesser ist beim Beist auch leicht grösser. Soweit sind also die Daten mit der Tabelle von 45nrth stimmig.
http://45nrth.com/files/pages/11532_45N_Tire_Geo_Update.pdf
Im Vergleich dazu hat der Lou auf RD Felge bei mir auch nur 111mm - 4,37zoll Breite. Da die Beist ja mit 4,6 angegeben sind und der Lou ein 4,8 Reifen ist komme ich auch hier zum Fazit das die Angaben von 45nrth stimmen.

Bleibt dann also demnächst nur noch der Praxistest bzgl Fahreigenschaften übrig. Auch wenn ich das eigentlich anderen überlassen sollte  wie bekannt komme ich auch mit nem Bulldozer klar. Für dessen Probleme fahr ich dann halt zu langsam und zu Vorsichtig


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Mai 2015)

Cool, merci für's Messen und die ganzen Daten!


----------



## Bumble (31. Mai 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das ihr genug Erfahrung habt um zu wissen das man nicht montierte Reifen bzgl Durchmesser und Breite nicht mit montierten Reifen vergleichen kann.



Da siehste mal wie man sich täuschen kann, ich für meinen Fall hab überhaupt keine Ahnung und quatsch nur mit weil mir langweilig ist....


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Bleibt dann also demnächst nur noch der Praxistest bzgl Fahreigenschaften übrig.



Sauber, ich bin gespannt auf den Fahrbericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (2. Juni 2015)

Innovate or die! Mal schauen, was das Ding bringt...
















Erste Beobachtung bei der Montage: Für mein Fatboy ist die Kröpfung zu stark. Nach innen gekröpft montiert kann ich auf den beiden kleinsten Ritzeln nicht mehr rückwärts pedalieren - die Kette geht hoch. Umgedreht montiert ist die Kettenlinie für das 42er schon seeehr schräg. Hab versucht, die Kurbel 2,5mm nach links zu spacern - da beschweren sich aber sofort meine Knochen... Was soll's - Ketten und Ritzel sind billiger als Kniegelenke. 

Zweite Beobachtung auf der Runde ums Haus (mehr ist momentan nicht wegen Erkältung): Man merk sofort einen Unterschied. Und es fühlt sich für mich gut an. Bin seeehr gespannt auf die erste große Tour!

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2015)

Hi Marc!
Welche Kettenlinie ergbit sich dadurch jetzt und gäbe es das Blatt auch ungeschüsselt?
Ich bin ja dennoch der Meinung, dass rückwärts Treten überbewertet wird. 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## tgs (2. Juni 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Umgedreht montiert ist die Kettenlinie für das 42er schon seeehr schräg.


Wieviel mm hat denn jetzt deine Kettenlinie?


CaseOnline schrieb:


> Man merk sofort einen Unterschied. Und es fühlt sich für mich gut an.


Unterschied zu was?

Ist das B|LABS baugleich, die Masse betreffend, zu den RF Direct Mount Kettenblättern, oder gibt es da Abweichungen?


----------



## CaseOnline (2. Juni 2015)

Kettenlinie messe ich nachher mal.

@tgs -  Das B-Labs ist stärker gekröpft. Und halt oval. 
@FlowinFlo - Rückwärtstreten, ja, ok, aber das Pedal bei Bedarf rückwärts gerade stellen finde ich ab und an schon hilfreich. Dann bitte aber ohne Kettenchaos auf den Ritzeln...


----------



## CaseOnline (2. Juni 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Kettenlinie messe ich nachher mal.
> 
> @tgs -  Das B-Labs ist stärker gekröpft. Und halt oval.
> @FlowinFlo - Rückwärtstreten, ja, ok, aber das Pedal bei Bedarf rückwärts gerade stellen finde ich ab und an schon hilfreich. Dann bitte aber ohne Kettenchaos auf den Ritzeln...


Kettenlinie jetzt (nach aussen gedreht) ca. 78-79mm. Na ja, von oben gepeilt. Bitte nicht auf den mm festnageln. 

Edit: Hab gerade mit Sacki von Bionicon gemailt. Die größeren Blätter (32 aufwärts) sind 2mm weniger gekröpft.


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> aber das Pedal bei Bedarf rückwärts gerade stellen finde ich ab und an schon hilfreich. Dann bitte aber ohne Kettenchaos auf den Ritzeln...


Da bin ich im Grunde bei dir, aber das..


CaseOnline schrieb:


> Kettenlinie jetzt (nach aussen gedreht) ca. 78-79mm.


... klingt nicht danach, als gehöre die Kette noch zu deinem Bike. 

Das Wandern der Kette von den kleinsten Ritzeln beim rückwärts Treten ist ja ein bekanntes Problem bei den 1fach-Umbauten.
Für mich ist es aber das wesentlich kleinere Übel als eine solche Kettenlinie auf den großen Ritzeln.


----------



## CaseOnline (2. Juni 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da bin ich im Grunde bei dir, aber das..
> 
> ... klingt nicht danach, als gehöre die Kette noch zu deinem Bike.
> 
> ...


Wieso? 79mm bei einem 190er Hinterbau ist doch äquivalent zu einer Kettenlinie von 51,5mm bei 135er-Standard-Hinterbau. Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


----------



## BigJohn (2. Juni 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Wieso? 79mm bei einem 190er Hinterbau ist doch äquivalent zu einer Kettenlinie von 51,5mm bei 135er-Standard-Hinterbau. Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


51,5 mm ist für 1-fach aber auch schon deutlich zu viel. Bei 11-fach Schaltungen sind um 45 mm üblich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


Nee, aber ich durch mein Fatty mit 170mm und 66mm Kettenlinie. 
Dann reden wir eh aneinander vorbei, weil deine Kettenlinie so herum doch optimal und wie angedacht ist.
Die Kette fluchtet also etwa zur Mitte der Kassette?

Also, mein Fehler!


----------



## CaseOnline (2. Juni 2015)

Danke euch beiden!

@BigJohn - wie gesagt, ich würde ja gerne noch so ca. 3mm nach innen gehen. Das ist ungefähr der Sweet Spot meines (!) 1x10-Bastelantriebs. Dem steht nur die sehr starke Kröpfung im Wege. Andererseits - wenn ich mir die Kettenlinie am 2x10-Krampus mit Surly OD-Kurbel anschaue - dann passt das so jetzt schon sehr gut! 

Sei's drum - ich pflege jetzt Hals und Nebenhöhlen, und am Wochenende wird getestet. Ich berichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (3. Juni 2015)

Nach 2 Monaten hungern endlich der ersehnte Keks, nur echt mit 42 Zähnen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2015)

neonel schrieb:


> Nach 2 Monaten hungern endlich der ersehnte Keks, nur echt mit 42 Zähnen




Ich war mit dem Blatt nicht zufrieden. 
Hoffe du hast mehr Glück.


----------



## neonel (4. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist es die SRAM-Version. Werde ich erst mit dem nächsten Ketten/Ritzeltausch anbauen, aber eine neue Kette werd ich mal rumlegen, ob alles passt. Auf dem Bild sieht es ja fast so aus als wäre die Kette noch zu kurz?!? Mmmmh, baue ich es sonst doch schon an.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2015)

Ne, ne, die Kette war nicht zu kurz. Die inneren Glieder haben nicht über die Zähne gepasst.  Habe es mit 2 Ketten probiert.
Da gibt es sogar ein Fatbikevideo in youtube zu. Der werte Kollege hatte das gleiche Problem.

Habe das Ritzel zurückgeschickt und mir dafür 2 mirfe geholt.


----------



## neonel (4. Juni 2015)

Dann hoff ich mal, dass die SRAM-Kette passt. Bei den 9-fach sind die inneren Laschen ja etwas nach außen verbogen, bei 10-fach muss ich's mir mal anschauen. Gibt ja auch Positivbeispiele. Im Moment ist nur das Wetter zu schön um im Keller zu basteln...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Fender fürs Dude.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Juni 2015)

Bei dem Look dieser Fender würde ich mir auch direkt ein paar Estrella dazu genehmigen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Weiter geht's, ich mache mir die Welt widiwidiwiesiemirgefällt. Der DHL-Zusteller sah schon ein wenig mitgenommen aus...heute...


----------



## Vighor (5. Juni 2015)

Die ESI hab ich auch noch hier liegen, mir gefiel das rot dann aber nicht und hab mir schwarze dazu bestelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fender fürs Dude.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392931


is das ein spezieller Dickreifenfender ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> is das ein spezieller Dickreifenfender ?


Ja. Rie:sel design. Frau Rie-bel und Herr Ko-sel aus Dres-den.
http://riesel-design.com/


----------



## BigJohn (5. Juni 2015)

Ich lese da aber nichts von dickreifen


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Sehr wertig gemacht, das Teil. Nennt sich übrigens Dic:ker. Aber das nur am Rande...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Bitte, hier, nur für dich, Dicker.


----------



## skaster (5. Juni 2015)

Und so sieht er montiert aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Schaut wohl nicht auf jedem Fatty gleich gut aus.


----------



## skaster (5. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, auf deinem sieht er recht zweidimensional aus


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2015)

So!

Die guten Geister der Vernunft haben mich jetzt doch verlassen und ihr seid Schuld! Der "Oberschuldige" ist allerdings @FlowinFlo 

Das erste Bauteil für den Einstieg in's Fatte Leben liegt auf'm Küchentisch:





Rahmen und Gabel sind bestellt:



 



Da gibt's ne Menge Raum zum Austoben beim Aufbau


----------



## shibby68 (10. Juni 2015)

Sehr gut ist der von cnc?


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Der "Oberschuldige" ist allerdings
> 
> @FlowinFlo


Das kann unmöglich stimmen! 



exto schrieb:


> Das erste Bauteil für den Einstieg in's Fatte Leben liegt auf'm Küchentisch:


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Juni 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Sehr gut ist der von cnc?



Jap.


----------



## zoomer (10. Juni 2015)

Au ja, Aufbauthread ...


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2015)

Das wird dann aber ein längerfristiges Geschehen 

Ich hab nämlich mit mir selbst ausgemacht (um mich sozusagen mit meiner eigenen Unvernunft zu versöhnen), den Aufbau ausschließlich aus finanziellen Mitteln zu bestreiten, die sich aus unerledigten Dingen ergeben. Spontan fällt mir da die ein oder andere Steuererklärung ein und gleich als zweites der Bestand an Biketeilen, die dringend mal von der Garage in den Bikemarkt transferiert werden müssten 

Allein bei der angedachten Laufradkonfiguration wird das ne Herausforderung.

Dafür freue ich mich mächtig, dass ich bei der Farbgestaltung mal wieder Hand anlegen kann. Das hatte ich schon lang mal wieder vor!


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Juni 2015)

Interessant, so von Grund auf ist das schon sehr verlockend. Ich bin gespannt auf den Aufbau Thread .


----------



## gpzmandel (10. Juni 2015)

Na dann lass uns dran teilhaben. Ist doch die beste Voraussetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (10. Juni 2015)

Ein neuer Aufbau ... immer her damit... 
der Plan mit der Finanzierung wird sicher nicht so ablaufen, wie du es dir vorgenomme (ausgemacht) hast 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß dabei


----------



## cluso (10. Juni 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> der Plan mit der Finanzierung wird sicher nicht so ablaufen, wie du es dir vorgenomme (ausgemacht) hast



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. 

Rahmen sieht nett aus und mit einer entsprechenden Gestaltung sicher ein Gesicht in der Menge.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2015)

Frisch eingetroffen, fürs Dude CF 9.0 - soweit gefallen sie, Gewicht jeweils 146 Gramm, mal schauen, was der "A." sagt.
Einfuhrumsatzsteuerbefreit war die Lieferung außerdem!


----------



## CaseOnline (12. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Frisch eingetroffen, fürs Dude CF 9.0 - soweit gefallen sie, Gewicht jeweils 146 Gramm, mal schauen, was der "A." sagt.
> Einfuhrumsatzsteuerbefreit war die Lieferung außerdem!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394954
> ...



Sehen ziemlich krass aus!!


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Frisch eingetroffen, fürs Dude CF 9.0 - soweit gefallen sie, Gewicht jeweils 146 Gramm, mal schauen, was der "A." sagt.
> Einfuhrumsatzsteuerbefreit war die Lieferung außerdem!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394954
> ...


Hatte ich mir auch bestellt, für 7€ incl. Versand konnte ich nicht wiederstehen, leider der schlimmste Sattel den ich je gefahren bin, höllenartige Anusschmerzen


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2015)

Kennst du die alte Radfahrerweisheit? Jeder Arsch ist anders. Selbstversuch macht kluch.


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Selbstversuch macht kluch.



Genau deshalb hab ich ihn mir ja bestellt und mich nicht auf die Aussagen Anderer verlassen


----------



## BigJohn (12. Juni 2015)

Wo lag das Problem? Zu hart? Oder Netzmuster auf den Arsch?


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wo lag das Problem? Zu hart? Oder Netzmuster auf den Arsch?


extrem hart, ist einfach ein völlig ungeeignetes material für nen sattel und seitlich haut man sich mit den sattelkanten die Oberschenkel blau wenn man damit das bike führt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> extrem hart, ist einfach ein völlig ungeeignetes material für nen sattel und seitlich haut man sich mit den sattelkanten die Oberschenkel blau wenn man damit das bike führt


Hört sich an wie mein carbon Sattel. Bis auf die blauen Flecken ist et aber gemütlich.


----------



## danie-dani (13. Juni 2015)

Einmal Bremsenwechsel fürs Dude...


----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 395206
> Einmal Bremsenwechsel fürs Dude...


Hast du dich mal bissl eingelesen zu den Dächle Bremsscheiben ? Da gibt's ja doch einige Probleme grade bei 203mm
Bei ner XT hätte ich sicher direkt ne Centerlock-Scheibe drangeschraubt.


----------



## danie-dani (13. Juni 2015)

Hatte mich bissl eingelesen, war eigentlich größtenteils positives Feedback. Würde 180/180 fahren. Alternativ schaue ich noch nach Ner Magura MT5 mit Shimano Scheiben oder die XT mit Shimanoscheiben, hab ja noch bissl Zeit bis das/der Dude kommt


----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Alternativ schaue ich noch nach Ner Magura MT5 mit Shimano Scheiben



Warum so wildes Komponenten-Gemixe ? An der MT5 funzen die Storm-Originalscheiben (bitte nicht Storm SL) doch super.

Die Dächle soll sich wohl recht leicht verziehen was mich aber auch auf Grund der Konstruktion nicht wirklich wundert....


----------



## danie-dani (13. Juni 2015)

Ja die Magura Scheiben sind super, allerdings klappert beim Kumpel der Centerlock Adapter was mich wiederum stören würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> allerdings klappert beim Kumpel der Centerlock Adapter was mich wiederum stören würde...



Am Dude ?


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte noch kein einziges Rad bei dem nicht in irgendeiner Situation die
Bremsscheiben irgendwann doch scheppern ... 

Magura, Hayes, 3x Avid, ...
Ok, bei den XT Scheiben, mit ohne ICE Tech, bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## danie-dani (13. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Am Dude ?



Nein kein Dude


----------



## danie-dani (13. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch keine einziges Rad bei dem nicht in irgendeiner Situation die
> Bremsscheiben irgendwann doch scheppern ...
> 
> Magura, Hayes, 3x Avid, ...
> Ok, bei den XT Scheiben, mit ohne ICE Tech, bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher.



Mit ICE Tech Scheiben hab ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2015)

Ja, da muss ich echt noch mal hinhören.

Aber zur Zeit ist irgendwie mehr Fatbike als All Mountain Fully Wetter.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, da muss ich echt noch mal hinhören.
> 
> Aber zur Zeit ist irgendwie mehr Fatbike als All Mountain Fully Wetter.


Die penetranten Regentage abgezogen, ist der Rest für mich Fättbikewetter.


----------



## univega 9 (13. Juni 2015)

Heute in Willingen gekauft. ..
KS	 Sattelstütze


----------



## Vighor (13. Juni 2015)

Ist vielleicht egal aber ich würd mein bike nie so an der variablen Sattelstütze einklemmen.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juni 2015)

Naja, wenn der Greifer am unbeweglichen Teil der Stütze zupackt, dürfte das schon okay sein.


----------



## ColdBlood (13. Juni 2015)

Also sollte an keinem teil der Stütze Probleme machen. Am Wochenende auf dem Testival haben alle Mechaniker die Stützen sogar am oberen Teil geklemmt ... dachte ich auch erst WTF? aber es scheint keine Probleme zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2015)

Ich denke, wenn es oben ausreichend stabil gegen Knicken durch die Belastung des Fahrergewichts ist,
dann ist es auch stabil genug zum Klemmen.
Genauso für unten, dort wird an der Sattelklemmung noch viel höher und punktuell geklemmt.
Muss also gehen.


Sollte meine Einschätzung falsch sein oder das Tauchrohr ab der Klemmung extrem konifiziert sein
und man dürfte wirklich nicht klemmen, dann müsste das meiner Meinung nach mindestens rot
und fett im Handbuch stehen, bzw. es gehört ein Warnaufkleber drauf.


----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2015)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> ? aber es scheint keine Probleme zu machen



mach ich schon seit Jahren so und wüsste auch nicht warum man das nicht tun sollte


----------



## univega 9 (14. Juni 2015)

Das ist schon stabil genug..


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Juni 2015)

Ich währe da auch vorsichtig, aber bei so breite Klemm-Backen eines Fahrrad Ständer durfte da nichts passieren.
_Kumpel kam eines tages zu mir mit eine Defekte Stütze, Ursache war zu fest angezogene Klemmschraube.
Habe die Schraube ein wenig gelöst und fertig, zum gluck nichts weiter defekt._ 
Ist halt ein Alu-rohr was bei erhöhte klemmung deformiert werden kann.


----------



## Kubotan (14. Juni 2015)

Ein neuer Reifen sollte es sein, eigentlich war ich auf die Schwalbe JJ aus aber das kann ja noch dauern...so wurde es ein Kenda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






MfG Stefan


----------



## cluso (17. Juni 2015)

Frei nach Loriot: "Ein Leben ohne Fatty ist möglich, aber sinnlos."

Kleine Vorschau, so aus der Hüfte geschossen:


----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. Juni 2015)

Bei mir gibts einen neuen Anker 
Meine Gustav ging ja schon vor einigen Jahren in Rente und wurde dann zuerst durch 2x Hope ersetzt (schön aber kraftlos) und dann durch Shimano.Zuerst Saint und zuletzt XTR,beides gute zuverlässige Bremsen.An die Gustav kam rein von der Power keine ran,deswegen probier ich nun mal den Nachfolger aus,bin gespannt


----------



## danie-dani (18. Juni 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts einen neuen Anker
> Meine Gustav ging ja schon vor einigen Jahren in Rente und wurde dann zuerst durch 2x Hope ersetzt (schön aber kraftlos) und dann durch Shimano.Zuerst Saint und zuletzt XTR,beides gute zuverlässige Bremsen.An die Gustav kam rein von der Power keine ran,deswegen probier ich nun mal den Nachfolger aus,bin gespannt



MT5?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. Juni 2015)

Ja die MT5. Der Aufpreis auf die MT7 wars mir echt nicht wert,ist ja nur der Unterschied der werkzeuglosen Hebel-und Druckpunktverstellung.Hatte ich bei der XTR auch nie genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ja die MT5. Der Aufpreis auf die MT7 wars mir echt nicht wert,ist ja nur der Unterschied der werkzeuglosen Hebel-und Druckpunktverstellung.Hatte ich bei der XTR auch nie genutzt


Angeblich soll die MT7 nochmal mehr Power haben, wo die herkommen soll kann ich aber auch nicht erkennen bei gleichem Sattel und nahezu identischem Gerber.


----------



## corra (18. Juni 2015)

es sind die gleichen bremsen bis auf die beläge mt7 2geteilt mt5 ein ganzer pro seite 

ich hab die mt7 in race line am nicolai und bin begeistert die wandern nach und nach an alle bikes


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. Juni 2015)

Ja ich hab als Ersatzbeläge auch gleich mal die einzelnen mit dazu bestellt,glaub aber nicht das da ein Unterschied zu spüren ist,aber Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ja ich hab als Ersatzbeläge auch gleich mal die einzelnen mit dazu bestellt,glaub aber nicht das da ein Unterschied zu spüren ist,aber Versuch macht kluch


Ich hab auch auf die MT7 Beläge gewechselt, aber nur weil ichs geil finde, mehr Power bringt das nicht


----------



## danie-dani (18. Juni 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ja die MT5. Der Aufpreis auf die MT7 wars mir echt nicht wert,ist ja nur der Unterschied der werkzeuglosen Hebel-und Druckpunktverstellung.Hatte ich bei der XTR auch nie genutzt



Wo hast du die geholt und was hast du bezahlt?


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2015)

corra schrieb:


> es sind die gleichen bremsen bis auf die beläge mt7 2geteilt mt5 ein ganzer pro seite



Laut MTB NEWS Test haben beide den gleichen Geberkolben, allerdings die MT7 eine
geringfügig grössere (9% ?) Hebeluntersetzung.

Also,
ein paar einstellige Prozentpunkte mehr Bremskraft, bzw x% schwammigerer Druckpunkt
für die MT7 gegenüber der MT5 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (18. Juni 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Wo hast du die geholt und was hast du bezahlt?


bei mir im shop  kosten tuen die glaube ich überall 279 das paar


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. Juni 2015)

198 das Set ohne Scheiben bei Best Bike Parts.Tatsächlich dein Shop?


----------



## corra (18. Juni 2015)

die raceine ? schick mal link


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Juni 2015)

Am besten über PN.


----------



## criscross (18. Juni 2015)

bei mir gabs auch nen neuen Stopper 




geht aber wieder zurück oder innen Bikemarkt, da nicht mit  meinen Shimano Shifter kompatibel


----------



## Bumble (19. Juni 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> geht aber wieder zurück oder innen Bikemarkt, da nicht mit  meinen Shimano Shifter kompatibel



Du wolltest die Bremse mit dem Shifter bedienen oder mit dem Bremshebel schalten ?


----------



## criscross (19. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du wolltest die Bremse mit dem Shifter bedienen oder mit dem Bremshebel schalten ?


hey du Schlaufuchs,
wenn die Bremse ergonomisch passend montiert ist, lässt sich der XT Shifter weder rechts noch links von der Bremse so montieren, wie man das üblicher weise hat oder macht oder gewohnt ist....

ohne MM oder sram Shifter läuft da nix ...


----------



## himbeerquark (19. Juni 2015)

nach Kettenführung noch fix ein 20er KB - mountain goat 20/4 stambecco - gekauft, eingebaut, getestet, darf beides bleiben


----------



## michi3 (14. Juli 2015)

Neue Kurbel (minus 320 Gramm)


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2015)

Oh, die Umwerfer-Aufnahme ist aber unschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Juli 2015)

Könnte man aber super für eine selbstgebaute Kettenführung nutzen!


----------



## michi3 (14. Juli 2015)

Tja da hat Trek wieder richtig Liebe zum Detail gezeigt ohne Rücksicht auf die Kosten bei der Herstellung.
Wenn der Rahmen mal neu lackiert wird ,wird u.a.diese abgeflext.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (14. Juli 2015)

Die Kurbel schwirrt mir auch schon lange im Kopf rum,aber insgesamt sinds dann ca. 600 Euro mit Lager,KB und Schlüssel 
Wäre eins das ganz wenigen Teile wo ich noch Gewicht sparen könnte ohne irgendwelche Verluste...


----------



## Aardvark (14. Juli 2015)

oh, von der Kurbel hab ich schon gehört dass sich gerne mal die Alueinklebungen an Pedalgewinde oder Tretlager lösen. Natürlich ist das innerhalb der Garantie.. aber der Ärger.
Ohne Frage schön und leicht, aber ich persönlich finde die Mehrkosten rechnen sich gegenüber einer Alu DM Kurbel nicht.


----------



## michi3 (15. Juli 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Die Kurbel schwirrt mir auch schon lange im Kopf rum,aber insgesamt sinds dann ca. 600 Euro mit Lager,KB und Schlüssel
> Wäre eins das ganz wenigen Teile wo ich noch Gewicht sparen könnte ohne irgendwelche Verluste...



Den Schlüssel könnte ich dir leihen

In unserem Farley kannst du das RF Innenlager aber nur ohne der Zwischenhülse verbauen, da Trek im Tretlagergehäuse zwei kleine Überstände hat wo die 30mm Hülse nicht durchpasst, ansonsten macht die Kurbel einen super Eindruck.
Hab auch lange überlegt ob es mir der Aufpreis von der Turbine zur Next wert ist, aber ich bin so verliebt in das Farley das es nur feinste Ware verdient hat.

Was mir halt taugt ist das man mit diesem Teil 300 Gramm sparen kann mit besserer Funktion (das Lager läuft im Gegensatz zum Sram Innenlager butterweich).


----------



## zoomer (15. Juli 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> da Trek im Tretlagergehäuse zwei kleine Überstände hat wo die 30mm Hülse nicht durchpasst,




Braucht es die ?
(Überstände)


----------



## himbeerquark (31. Juli 2015)

heute angekommen: e*thirteen 40t (EX) cog mit absoluteBLACK 13t Abschlussring, passt perfekt und läuft auch mit SLX sauberst!


----------



## LitevilleTS (31. Juli 2015)

Was hast Du vom Taschengeld berappen müssen, wenn ich mal fragen darf


----------



## himbeerquark (31. Juli 2015)

Den 40t cog gibt's für 59€, den Abschlussring für 14€, die 11-36 SLX Kassette hatte ich noch aus einem Ausverkauf übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LitevilleTS (31. Juli 2015)

Ok, danke.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. August 2015)

Mit dem e.thirteen Ring habe ich nur neg. Erfahrungen gemacht.
Hab den Ring zurückgesendet und mir für das Geld lieber 2 mirfe geholt. 
Laufen beide problemlos schon mehrere tsd km.

Ebenso habe ich lieber das 11er beibehalten und die Bandbreite nicht über ein kleines 13t Ritzel kastriert.


----------



## skaster (2. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mit dem e.thirteen Ring habe ich nur neg. Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Hab den Ring zurückgesendet und mir für das Geld lieber 2 mirfe geholt.
> Laufen beide problemlos schon mehrere tsd km.
> 
> Ebenso habe ich lieber das 11er beibehalten und die Bandbreite nicht über ein kleines 13t Ritzel kastriert.


Habe das e-thirteen auf dem Tusker bei 11-40 und kann absolut nichts negatives feststellen. Laufleistung bis jetzt 550 Km.
Allerdings werde ich wohl, wenn das Ritzelpaket auf ist, die XT 8000 draufwerfen, dann hätte ich hinten 2 Zähne mehr.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. August 2015)

Jetzt wird das Kona doch noch ein wenig aufgerüstet


----------



## Dutshlander (5. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Jetzt wird das Kona doch noch ein wenig aufgerüstet
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410029


[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. August 2015)

Bin mal kurz im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (5. August 2015)

Hau rein wir wollen das Ergebnis sehen


----------



## shibby68 (5. August 2015)

Go go go


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. August 2015)

Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag!


----------



## ColdBlood (5. August 2015)

1h 20min hat der tag doch heute noch


----------



## Trailrabauke (7. August 2015)

Fat ist nicht gleich Dick.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2015)

Gelbes Felgenband :


 

Ergebnis:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. August 2015)

Wo gibt's das?


----------



## danie-dani (7. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gelbes Felgenband :
> Anhang anzeigen 410446
> 
> Ergebnis:
> Anhang anzeigen 410448



Mhh, auf dem Bild passt es ja farblich nicht so...


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2015)

Passt nicht ganz 
Ich lass es jetzt mal so. Vielleicht wird's besser wenn es eingesaut ist


----------



## danie-dani (7. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Passt nicht ganz
> Ich lass es jetzt mal so. Vielleicht wird's besser wenn es eingesaut ist



Wieso hast nicht das bestellt was ich hab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2015)

Ist ein gelbes Felgenband, somit musste ich nicht basteln. Hätte ja passen können


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2015)

Gelbes Felgenband hätte zu grünem Lack passen können. Oha.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. August 2015)

Frisch eingetroffen.......


----------



## hw_doc (14. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Frisch eingetroffen.......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412154



Ach - jetzt doch?
Versuch #2 mit neuer Dämpfung?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. August 2015)

Frisst ja kein Brot.....
Scheint ja auch keine Alternative in Aussicht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Frisch eingetroffen.......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412154


Sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## Bowralph (14. August 2015)

aber völlig Überbewertet


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2015)

Bowralph schrieb:


> aber völlig Überbewertet


Das wirst du am 4. Oktober ja sehen bzw. er-fahren....


----------



## Kubotan (16. August 2015)

Ein Hüsker Dü 4.0 für's Vorderrad und eine Kind Shock LEV fanden zu mir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (16. August 2015)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. August 2015)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Ein Hüsker Dü 4.0 für's Vorderrad und eine Kind Shock LEV fanden zu mir.
> MfG Stefan


KS LEV, gute Entscheidung! Aber, warum man jetzt für den Rest des Jahres und den im folgenden endenden Winter noch Hüskers, Nimble, Jimmys oder Juggernauten kaufen sollten... die machen dem Spaß schneller ein Ende, als einem lieb ist. 
Jetzt kommt die Männerreifenzeit!


----------



## shibby68 (16. August 2015)

Welche empfiehlst du?


----------



## Fabeymer (16. August 2015)

Können wir den Reifendiskurs bitte im entsprechenden Thread abhandeln?

Merci.


----------



## shibby68 (19. August 2015)

ganz schöner unterscheid bei den unterschiedlichen juggernauts. deutlich dicken und stollen auch länger


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. August 2015)

Fatbike-Steckachse für HB 197mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (19. August 2015)

sehr cool. selber gemacht


----------



## Aardvark (19. August 2015)

Meine Damen und Herren, da ist sie endlich :


----------



## shibby68 (19. August 2015)

ohhh stark da bin ich auf die fahreindrücke gespannt.


----------



## Aardvark (19. August 2015)

ich auch


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. August 2015)

@Aardvark Freust dich wie Schnitzel, wa?


----------



## Aardvark (19. August 2015)

Ja. Mit Schleife


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. August 2015)

Sagt mal, kennt einer von euch einen Bikeladen im Harz, der ordentliche Fatbikereifen auf Lager hat? Ist hier zwar etwas offtopic, aber nen eigenes Thema wollte ich nicht unbedingt aufmachen für so ne Frage.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Frag das am besten mal im Lager...ähem Laberthread.


----------



## hw_doc (21. August 2015)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kennt einer von euch einen Bikeladen im Harz, der ordentliche Fatbikereifen auf Lager hat? Ist hier zwar etwas offtopic, aber nen eigenes Thema wollte ich nicht unbedingt aufmachen für so ne Frage.



Wolgangs Fahrradtreff in Oker und Bike-Store in Bad Harzburg sind doch schnell abtelefoniert. Haben auf jeden Fall beide ein, zwei Bikes da.
Aber was Du für ordentlich hältst, mag von dem abweichen, was die ggf. am Lager haben...
_

So, ich hab mir was aus Asien eingefangen:


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Heute neu und frisch eingetroffen. Butt-Ass-Mud-Fender in Fät. Mir gefällts. Foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)

Nix für mich. Aber passend zum "Sattel".


----------



## criscross (21. August 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wolgangs Fahrradtreff in Oker und Bike-Store in Bad Harzburg sind doch schnell abtelefoniert. Haben auf jeden Fall beide ein, zwei Bikes da.
> Aber was Du für ordentlich hältst, mag von dem abweichen, was die ggf. am Lager haben...
> _
> 
> So, ich hab mir was aus Asien eingefangen:


wenn das mal keine Carbon Felgen sind  Nextis ?


----------



## hw_doc (21. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heute neu und frisch eingetroffen. Butt-Ass-Mud-Fender in Fät. Mir gefällts. Foto:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414132
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414133



Mhh, also dort, wo mich der Dreck von hinten stört, nutzt er mir nichts...
BTW: Das Logo vom Flaschenhalter geht recht gut mit Aceton weg, der Lack wird nur ein klein wenig stumpfer.



criscross schrieb:


> wenn das mal keine Carbon Felgen sind  Nextis ?



Hehe...  B)


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Kritik, mit der ich gut leben kann. Ich fahre ja auch Rad für mich und nicht für dich, dich und dich. Im übrigen kenne ich das schon aus dem 29er Unterforum, dort "stößt" man sich auch gerne an solchen _Un_dingen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)

Keine Kritik, jeder soll das fahren was er will, da bin ich der letzte. 
Wenn Du Deinen Vanhelga hast, schreib mal was dazu, würde mich auch interessieren. Merci.


----------



## Sandro31 (21. August 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren, da ist sie endlich :


Möchte ich auch haben!


----------



## Dutshlander (21. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heute neu und frisch eingetroffen. Butt-Ass-Mud-Fender in Fät. Mir gefällts. Foto:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414132
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414133


Und der Ar...h wird trotzdem nass, oder du musst alle Löcher zuspachteln[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Nein.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. August 2015)

Hab mir heute auch mal wieder was Neues gegönnt!
Die klappt super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. August 2015)

Rüstest aber ordentlich auf.
Dachte ist dein "Zweitbike"


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. August 2015)

Die passt doch bei beiden bikes!


----------



## Dutshlander (22. August 2015)




----------



## Sandro31 (22. August 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren, da ist sie endlich :


Möchte Bilder sehen und erste fahreindrücke


----------



## Aardvark (23. August 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Möchte Bilder sehen und erste fahreindrücke


gibt es, wie angekündigt, frühestens nächste Woche Samstag. Dann kommen auch Bilder und Bericht. So lange gilt: Geduld!


----------



## Kubotan (23. August 2015)

Einmal Bud für's Vorderrad. 






MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. August 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> BTW: Das Logo vom Flaschenhalter geht recht gut mit Aceton weg, der Lack wird nur ein klein wenig stumpfer.


Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich habe nun den gesamten Flaschenhalter _acetoniert _und er passt jetzt oberflächentechnisch zum Rahmen wie Stealth auf Bomber.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (27. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heute neu und frisch eingetroffen. Butt-Ass-Mud-Fender in Fät. Mir gefällts. Foto:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414132
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414133



Optisch würde es mir gut gefallen. Meiner Backside würde der schmutzschutz auch öfter guttun. Leider muss mein Hintern öfter weit hinter den Sattel. Das ginge mit nem Fender in dieser Position nicht. Ausschauen tuts geil...


Hast du noch einen Reserve Sattel übrig? Würde gerne mal nen Test fahren, bevor ich mit ein paar grüne und blaue für meine Bikes bestelle. Den Sattel find ich noch geiler...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (27. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hab mir heute auch mal wieder was Neues gegönnt!
> Die klappt super!
> Anhang anzeigen 414234



Du wirst nie mehr ein Bike ohne fahren wollen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. August 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Optisch würde es mir gut gefallen. Meiner Backside würde der schmutzschutz auch öfter guttun. Leider muss mein Hintern öfter weit hinter den Sattel. Das ginge mit nem Fender in dieser Position nicht. Ausschauen tuts geil...
> 
> 
> Hast du noch einen Reserve Sattel übrig? Würde gerne mal nen Test fahren, bevor ich mit ein paar grüne und blaue für meine Bikes bestelle. Den Sattel find ich noch geiler...


Einen Reservesattel in schwarz habe ich in der Tat und ein weiterer ist irgendwo zwischen CN und DE. Der ist blau, den ich somit bald zeigen kann. Da werde ich schauen ob der mir farblich passt. Anderenfalls biete ich ihn zum Verkauf an.
Wegen der Bedenken/Gedanken, mit dem Hintern nicht hinter den Sattel bekommen können: Die sind in der Tat so erst einmal möglich und mir auch gekommen. Du bist der erste, der es erwähnt.
Jedoch kann ich entwarnen, das wurde natürlich ausprobiert und stellt kein Problem dar, da der Fender zwar fest mit dem Sattel verbunden (mit Hilfe von zwei Kabelbindern) ist; das Material ist aber nachgiebig genug, dass es geht.
Es geht halt.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (27. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Einen Reservesattel in schwarz habe ich in der Tat und ein weiterer ist irgendwo zwischen CN und DE. Der ist blau, den ich somit bald zeigen kann. Da werde ich schauen ob der mir farblich passt. Anderenfalls biete ich ihn zum Verkauf an.
> Wegen der Bedenken/Gedanken, mit dem Hintern nicht hinter den Sattel bekommen können: Die sind in der Tat so erst einmal möglich und mir auch gekommen. Du bist der erste, der es erwähnt.
> Jedoch kann ich entwarnen, das wurde natürlich ausprobiert und stellt kein Problem dar, da der Fender zwar fest mit dem Sattel verbunden (mit Hilfe von zwei Kabelbindern) ist; das Material ist aber nachgiebig genug, dass es geht.
> Es geht halt.



Dann wäre es ein Test wert. Wo hast den gekauft?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. August 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Wo hast den gekauft?


Bei aliexpress.com - dort suchen nach "allowme" bzw. "ventu".
Lieferzeit bisher 12 bis 15 Werktage, auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Zoll, es wurde immer direkt zu mir nach Hause geliefert.


----------



## Vighor (28. August 2015)

Nachdem mir am Nicolai ein Tiewrap am Mudflap los gegangen ist und das dann am Reifen schleifte hab ich mir mal nach alternativen umgesehen und mir jetzt für die Bluto ein RaceFace mudguard gekauft. Ist zwar nicht so breit wie der Reifen aber fürs grobe wirds reichen. Ansonsten werde ich mal Stof suchen um es breiter zu machen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. August 2015)

Nimm doch lieber eine Smartphone-Hülle als Basis. Die dürfte breitentechnisch besser passen.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. August 2015)

merkwürdigen Humor der da rausgehauen wird


----------



## Sandro31 (29. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Frisch eingetroffen.......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412154


Ist es ne 100 oder ne 120 mm und hat es sich gelohnt ?
Gruß
Sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. August 2015)

@Sandro31 ist eine 100mm Gabel und ja,beim Carbonbike ist es def.eine Verbesserung!
Meine Handgelenke und Nackenmuskulatur haben es mir gedankt!


----------



## Sandro31 (29. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Sandro31 ist eine 100mm Gabel und ja,beim Carbonbike ist es def.eine Verbesserung!
> Meine Handgelenke und Nackenmuskulatur haben es mir gedankt!


Das ist doch schön !
Überlege ob ich mir auch eine hole, hatte eigentlich gehofft das Fox ne Fatbike Gabel rausbringt .
Meinst du ich soll ne 100mm nehmen , oder ne 120mm ?


----------



## criscross (29. August 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schön !
> Überlege ob ich mir auch eine hole, hatte eigentlich gehofft das Fox ne Fatbike Gabel rausbringt .
> Meinst du ich soll ne 100mm nehmen , oder ne 120mm ?


schau dir mal die Einbauĺängen der Bluto's an......
wenn ich so deine Bilder vom Dude sehe....mit Lenkerüberhöhung....dann würde ich max. ne 80er nehmen....
ein Airshaft zum nachträglichen ändern der Höhe/Federweg, kostet ca. 25,00€


----------



## Sandro31 (29. August 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> schau dir mal die Einbauĺängen der Bluto's an......
> wenn ich so deine Bilder vom Dude sehe....mit Lenkerüberhöhung....dann würde ich max. ne 80er nehmen....
> ein Airshaft zum nachträglichen ändern der Höhe/Federweg, kostet ca. 25,00€


Die geo des Dude ist für ne 100mm ausgelegt, ich würde mindestens ne 100mm nehmen !
Ich sitze gerne aufrecht und nicht so gestreckt


----------



## criscross (29. August 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Die geo des Dude ist für ne 100mm ausgelegt, ich würde mindestens ne 100mm nehmen !
> Ich sitze gerne aufrecht und nicht so gestreckt


ok !
dann nimm ne 120er


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2015)

Das schöne ist doch, es gibt bei den Bluto Air Shafts fast für jeden den richtigen: 80 / 90 / 100 / 110 / 120mm.
http://www.gabelprofi.de/index.php?lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=bluto+air+shaft


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. August 2015)

Ich würde 100mm nehmen,wenn die Geo darauf abgestimmt ist,wird's wohl am besten passen!


----------



## Sandro31 (29. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich würde 100mm nehmen,wenn die Geo darauf abgestimmt ist,wird's wohl am besten passen!


Denke mal da hast du recht!


----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2015)

Details später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2015)

Später...


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2015)

...


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2015)

demnächst!


----------



## novaterra (3. September 2015)

Mal probieren in schlamm


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2015)

Ganz schön biestig unterwegs 

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. September 2015)

Dann mal stehts gute Fahrt mit den Biestern und Howy Carpendale im Ohr "Deine Spuren im Schlamm..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (4. September 2015)

Der Race Face Lagerverschleiß ist doch etwas höher als ich gedacht habe bei meinen Schlamm und Sanddurchfahren. Somit  Lager getauscht und noch einige  in Reserve )) Günstiger ,als jedes mal neues Race Face PF 30


----------



## Bumble (4. September 2015)

novaterra schrieb:


> Mal probieren in schlamm


hast die beiden Bestien mal ohne Verpackung auf der waage gehabt ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. September 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 417844 Der Race Face Lagerverschleiß ist doch etwas höher als ich gedacht habe bei meinen Schlamm und Sanddurchfahren. Somit  Lager getauscht und noch einige  in Reserve )) Günstiger ,als jedes mal neues Race Face PF 30



Moin.
Kannst du mal bitte den Lagertyp nennen?
Danke


----------



## novaterra (4. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> hast die beiden Bestien mal ohne Verpackung auf der waage gehabt ?



1440 und 1460 gram


----------



## Sandro31 (4. September 2015)

Mal sehn wie die ist


----------



## Fanatic3001 (4. September 2015)

Echt geile Optik - und bequem! Grad 30km Testfahrt absolviert. Das wird mein neuer Standardsattel an allen Bikes. 

Werde ein paar bestellen. Wer Interesse  hat. Kann gerne mehr bestellen und zum gleichen Preis zzgl. Versand verschicken. 

Desweiteren habe ich zwei Bekannte die den Anformen und in Echt-Carbon bauen könnten. Der eine ist uninteressant (produziert für BMW M die carbonteile und auch sein eigenes Automodell (den Roding Roadster) ) und gibt sich mit pipifax nicht mehr ab. Der andere baut in kleinserien für Ducati und andere Motorradtuningteile in Carbon. Hat mir in meinen carhifizeiten einiges produziert. 

Ne laminierForm wird erst ab ner anschließenden Stückzahl von 10-20 interessant. 

Bei Interesse werde ich mal anfragen


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

@Sandro31 Wirst nicht enttäuscht werden.  Ich werde in Bälde doch auf 120mm umbauen, weil ich einfach mit mehr SAG fahren möchte, um dickere Wurzel-Passagen geschmeidiger fahren zu können.
Da hilft eben nur mehr Federweg, auch wenn 2cm "nur" 2cm sind, das wird noch besser als mit 100mm.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Echt geile Optik - und bequem! Grad 30km Testfahrt absolviert. Das wird mein neuer Standardsattel an allen Bikes.



Schön, dass ich auch mal den Vor-Reiter gespielt haben durfte.  Viel Spaß dir damit, ich schwöre ja schon einige Wochen auf das Teil!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (4. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schön, dass ich auch mal den Vor-Reiter gespielt haben durfte.  Viel Spaß dir damit, ich schwöre ja schon einige Wochen auf das Teil!



Ohne Dich wäre ich gar nicht auf den Sattel gekommen. Die Qualität ist ja ... Naja. Der Komfort der Hammer und die Form genau für meinen A... Passend.

Drum werde ich mir ein paar auf Lager legen. Und die Carbon Variante würde mich mal wieder so richtig reizen.

Mal sehen.


----------



## Sandro31 (4. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Sandro31 Wirst nicht enttäuscht werden.  Ich werde in Bälde doch auf 120mm umbauen, weil ich einfach mit mehr SAG fahren möchte, um dickere Wurzel-Passagen geschmeidiger fahren zu können.
> Da hilft eben nur mehr Federweg, auch wenn 2cm "nur" 2cm sind, das wird noch besser als mit 100mm.


Werde erstmal die 100mm testen , kleine testrunde wahr schonmal gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Schwieriger wird's mit der 100er auch nur, wenn man anspruchsvollere Trails (ab echtem S2) schneller runterbügelt. Dann braucht es halt mehr Straffheit, damit man die Rückmeldung vom Untergrund spürt.
Da ist eine Sänfte dann fehl am Platz. Insofern bieten dann 120mm Federweg doch etwas mehr Spielraum..


----------



## criscross (4. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schwieriger wird's mit der 100er auch nur, wenn man anspruchsvollere Trails (ab echtem S2) schneller runterbügelt. Dann braucht es halt mehr Straffheit, damit man die Rückmeldung vom Untergrund spürt.
> Da ist eine Sänfte dann fehl am Platz. Insofern bieten dann 120mm Federweg doch etwas mehr Spielraum..


oooooder die RCT3 Dämpfereinheit und evt. ein Token mehr.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

RCT mit gleichem Federweg brauche ich nicht, nicht _mein_ Weg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach eine Gemeinsamkeit zwischen Auto und Bike:
Auto - Hubraum ist nur durch mehr Hubraum ersetzbar.
Bike - Federweg ist nur durch mehr Federweg ersetzbar.


----------



## criscross (4. September 2015)

ohne RCT3 ist die Gabel doch nur ne Luftpumpe.....ob da 2 cm mehr was reissen können


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Die Luftpumpe freut sich schon....4. Oktober... da kannst mal zeigen, was eine RCT3 im Fatty kann.


----------



## durchi (4. September 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Mal sehn wie die ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417941


Die kam bei mir heute auch an 
Komme aber leider erst Sonntag zu Einbau und Testfahrt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (4. September 2015)

kannst ja mal bis zum 4. auf Big Block umrüsten


----------



## Sandro31 (4. September 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ohne RCT3 ist die Gabel doch nur ne Luftpumpe.....ob da 2 cm mehr was reissen können


Meine Ist ne RCT3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Meine Ist ne RCT3


Dann kannst ja Fahrkönnen haben wie der letzte A....


----------



## Sandro31 (5. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann kannst ja Fahrkönnen haben wie der letzte A....


Dann habe ich ja Glück 
Aber ich denke schon das es einen Unterschied macht ( RCT3 ) !


----------



## Marc B (9. September 2015)

Lenker und Federstütze neu - macht noch mehr Spaß so


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. September 2015)

Die Federstütze....schaut aus...ist das die neue von...schaut fast aus wie ein Erlkönig.


----------



## hw_doc (9. September 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Lenker und Federstütze neu - macht noch mehr Spaß so



Rein interessehalber: Taugen die mechanischen Tektros für die härtere Gangart?


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Taugen die mechanischen Tektros für die härtere Gangart?


Hat meine Fattyfreundin nach der ersten Fahrt direkt runtergeschmissen, ist bestimmt nicht die erste und auch nicht die einzige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. September 2015)

Zählt das schon als Bonanza-Rad?


----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zählt das schon als Bonanza-Rad?



Marc B = Marc Bonanza?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. September 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Marc Bonanza?


Falsche Farbe, Fuchsschwanz fehlt auch noch.  Bitte umlackieren...


----------



## Marc B (10. September 2015)

Hehe, für wilde Ritte nutze ich eh eher mein Enduro-Fully. Brauche mal ein Fatbike-Fully irgendwann, bis dahin nutze ich mein starres Fatbike eher fürs Tempo-Bolzen, da reichen die Brakes auch. 

Die Federstütze ist von Suntour, echt genial das Teil!


----------



## Kubotan (10. September 2015)

Dreimal JJ mit was drann, das Teil macht einen Heiden Spaß !
Waren zwar erst 20 km inklusive abholung aber die Tage volgt ne längere Tour. War auch das erste mal das ich mit nem Rad im Stau stand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








MfG Stefan


----------



## Fabeymer (10. September 2015)

Geiles Teil!
Was steckt da für 'ne Getriebenabe drin?


----------



## Kubotan (10. September 2015)

Rohloff Speedhub XL, schaltet sich butterweich.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. September 2015)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Rohloff Speedhub XL, schaltet sich butterweich.



Wirklich ein tolles Expeditionsgerät, herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Hast du damit was Bestimmtes vor oder hat einfach der Spaß an der Freude für den Kauf gesorgt?


----------



## BigJohn (10. September 2015)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Dreimal JJ mit was drann, das Teil macht einen Heiden Spaß !
> Waren zwar erst 20 km inklusive abholung aber die Tage volgt ne längere Tour. War auch das erste mal das ich mit nem Rad im Stau stand.
> 
> 
> ...


Willst du zum Nordpol?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hehe, für wilde Ritte nutze ich eh eher mein Enduro-Fully. Brauche mal ein Fatbike-Fully irgendwann, bis dahin nutze ich mein starres Fatbike eher fürs Tempo-Bolzen, da reichen die Brakes auch.
> 
> Die Federstütze ist von Suntour, echt genial das Teil!



DER Lenker und DIE Stütze für's Tempo bolzen... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (11. September 2015)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Dreimal JJ mit was drann, das Teil macht einen Heiden Spaß !
> Waren zwar erst 20 km inklusive abholung aber die Tage volgt ne längere Tour. War auch das erste mal das ich mit nem Rad im Stau stand.
> 
> 
> ...



Das Teil ist ein Traum. Gibts auch ein paar mehr Infos dazu?


----------



## Marc B (11. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> DER Lenker und DIE Stütze für's Tempo bolzen... ???



Fahre ja sonst nur Fullies und primär min. 160 mm Federweg  Ist also mein XC-Bike das Fättie, hehe.

Hardtail-Feeling im Sprint und im Sitzen Fully-Komfort - I like it!


----------



## Kubotan (11. September 2015)

Kaufgrund war Spaß an der Freude, habe eigentlich nicht vor zum Nordpol zu fahren.
Nähere Infos? vom Hersteller? hier entlang:http://icletta.com/ice/ice-full-fat.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. September 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 417982 Anhang anzeigen 417983 Anhang anzeigen 417984
> 
> Echt geile Optik - und bequem! Grad 30km Testfahrt absolviert. Das wird mein neuer Standardsattel an allen Bikes.


Und hier Allowme in blau mit Titanium-Gestell, Gewicht 145 Gramm, und Vertu in grün mit CroMo-Gestell, Gewicht 185 Gramm. Auffällig sind die kürzeren Sattelstreben beim günstigeren Vertu.
Preise: AllowMe 12,50 Euro und Vertu 6 Euro (gerundet).


----------



## Spoich (14. September 2015)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Kaufgrund war Spaß an der Freude, habe eigentlich nicht vor zum Nordpol zu fahren.
> Nähere Infos? vom Hersteller? hier entlang:http://icletta.com/ice/ice-full-fat.html



Ich habe ein Kettwiesel mit BigApple drauf. Ist im Neuschnee auf jeden Fall vergnügungssteuerfrei. Ich würd´s nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (14. September 2015)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Dreimal JJ mit was drann, das Teil macht einen Heiden Spaß !
> Waren zwar erst 20 km inklusive abholung aber die Tage volgt ne längere Tour. War auch das erste mal das ich mit nem Rad im Stau stand.
> 
> 
> ...





BigJohn schrieb:


> Willst du zum Nordpol?




......Pssst.....ich glaub ja eher nach polen, den Goldzug suchen. In der leuchtorangen Tasche befindet sich das Georadar und bei Fund schlägt die "Rute" wie wild aus.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (15. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und hier Allowme in blau mit Titanium-Gestell, Gewicht 145 Gramm, und Vertu in grün mit CroMo-Gestell, Gewicht 185 Gramm. Auffällig sind die kürzeren Sattelstreben beim günstigeren Vertu.
> Preise: AllowMe 12,50 Euro und Vertu 6 Euro (gerundet).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420039
> Anhang anzeigen 420040



Den Grünen zu mir...



Welcher fühlt sich besser an? Hast wahrscheinlich noch nicht getestet?


----------



## Der_Christopher (17. September 2015)

Neuwertiges Sitzmöbel aus´m Bikemarkt für das Fatty.
Bin damit schon länger mit schwanger gegangen...


----------



## hw_doc (4. Oktober 2015)

Mit großer Verzögerung geht es los - Winterreifen hinten auf Plastik:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (4. Oktober 2015)

@hw_doc 

Du rechnest mit 2m Schnee aufwärts.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2015)

Da ist der Flow vorne aber jetzt schon noch Pflicht 

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2015)

Na, bei 2m Schnee ist aber nüscht mehr mit Flow Dunderlippchen


----------



## hw_doc (4. Oktober 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> @hw_doc
> 
> Du rechnest mit 2m Schnee aufwärts.



Klar, Hannover is schon hart!  



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da ist der Flow vorne aber jetzt schon noch Pflicht
> 
> G.



Ja, das wird Teil 2!  B)


----------



## -zor- (9. Oktober 2015)

*Winterbereifung:*
die Helga für hinten





und den Flow für vorne


----------



## novaterra (9. Oktober 2015)

Neue scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (10. Oktober 2015)

novaterra schrieb:


> Neue scheiben


Die kombi fahr ich auch, ist super


----------



## hw_doc (14. Oktober 2015)

Liegt zwar schon ein wenig, aber vielleicht wird es ja trotz des Mistwetters noch was:


----------



## wj500 (15. Oktober 2015)

Surly für Fatboy No 2 und No 3

 
War ne blöde Idee, der Familie die Fatbikes schmackhaft zu machen.
Jede Anschaffung muss ich jetzt 3 mal anschleppen...


----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Surly für Fatboy No 2 und No 3Anhang anzeigen 428361
> War ne blöde Idee, der Familie die Fatbikes schmackhaft zu machen.
> Jede Anschaffung muss ich jetzt 3 mal anschleppen...



Drei Blutos...  B)


----------



## wj500 (15. Oktober 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Drei Blutos...  B)



Mit Dir red ich nicht mehr!


----------



## bikebecker (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Was neues/ gebrauchtes, jetzt kann es Winter werden.





Danke @Staanemer

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## novaterra (15. Oktober 2015)

Reverb montiert, jetzt bin ich fertig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2015)

Eher indirekt für´s Fatbike....


----------



## caponedd (20. Oktober 2015)

Heute hat der Postmann zweimal geklingelt und (1.) ein neues Innenlager für die (2.) "neuen" Kurbeln gebracht.
Nach der ersten Steckprobe der "neuen" vorderen Antriebseinheit bin ich doch freudig überrascht, dass es so gut passt.
Hier ein paar schnelle Bilder:








Kurbelabstand ist (noch) ungleich, aber das schieb ich erstmal auf´s "nur-Draufstecken".
links:



rechts:




Vielleicht haben die Experten ja noch ne Idee zum Ausgleich?

Grüsse aus DD.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Oktober 2015)

Waren beim Lager keine spacer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caponedd (20. Oktober 2015)

... Nein. Keine Spacer, keine Kurbelschrauben.
Aber für'n 10er zu verschmerzen.
Aber auf der linken Seite (denn die scheint mir dichter dran zu sein) funktioniert doch auch kein Spacer.?
Der "Kranz" ist doch auf der Antriebsseite, und einfach andersrum einbauen geht doch wegen der Gewinderichtung nicht, oder?


----------



## nordstadt (20. Oktober 2015)

Notfalls kann man auch den Kragen runterschleifen und dass Lager dann mit Loctite montieren, dann kann man etwas vermitteln.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich mir den Abstand der Pedalgewinde anschaue: Kann man auch so fahren.


----------



## nordstadt (20. Oktober 2015)

Und Achtung falls man mal ohne kleines Blatt fahren will - immer die Schrauben drin lassen. Ansonsten Bruchgefahr!


----------



## caponedd (21. Oktober 2015)

... moin, moin.
Danke für die Tips.
Geplanter Antrieb ist 2-fach; 38-24 (hab ich noch eins liegen). Aber aktuell fehlen mir noch die Distanzhülsen für´s kleine Blatt.


----------



## marcel_wob (21. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und hier Allowme in blau mit Titanium-Gestell, Gewicht 145 Gramm, und Vertu in grün mit CroMo-Gestell, Gewicht 185 Gramm. Auffällig sind die kürzeren Sattelstreben beim günstigeren Vertu.
> Preise: AllowMe 12,50 Euro und Vertu 6 Euro (gerundet).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420039
> Anhang anzeigen 420040


Wo hast du die bestellt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Oktober 2015)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Wo hast du die bestellt?


Aliexpress.com


----------



## wj500 (31. Oktober 2015)

Zu einem fetten Bike gehoert auch ne fette Leuchte:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Zu einem fetten Bike gehoert auch ne fette Leuchte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 432564


Wir dir viel Spaß bereiten.  Ich habe noch die 5er, liebäugel auch gerade mit einem LED-Upgrade-Kit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (31. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Zu einem fetten Bike gehoert auch ne fette Leuchte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 432564


Die 7R ist gestern auch bei mir eingetroffen, das Rotlicht auf der Weihnachtswunschliste.


----------



## hw_doc (31. Oktober 2015)

Bissl Retro von Microshift fürs Fatty:




(Jaa, Bremsleitungen sind noch ein Thema...)

Dank an Markus (@MTsports)!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2015)

Pahh, eben eingefallen das ich jetzt auch mal was hab hier zu Posten 
Sind Donnerbiest und Fließendbiest für mein Schlauhloscoreprojekt 






G.


----------



## criscross (31. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pahh, eben eingefallen das ich jetzt auch mal was hab hier zu Posten
> Sind Donnerbiest und Fließendbiest für mein Schlauhloscoreprojekt
> 
> 
> ...


brauchst die ganzen Riegel zum Reifen montieren ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Die ganz Mon- und Demontage nach BW, Gerband, Gorilla, Silo und Frischalte kann ja auch ganz schön ent...schlauchen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wir dir viel Spaß bereiten.  Ich habe noch die 5er, liebäugel auch gerade mit einem LED-Upgrade-Kit.


Hab ich gerade gemacht. Die 2600 Lumen meiner Betty waren nicht mehr so ganz frisch  da waren günstige 3200 Lumen im Angebot. Bei der Gelegenheit bin ich noch günstig an einen neuen 9,9 Ah Akku gekommen.


 


Es werde FETT Licht!

Das Rotlicht würde mich auch reizen, habe aber gehört, dass es die Netzhaut der nachfolgenden Fahrer zu sehr reizt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade gemacht. Die 2600 Lumen meiner Betty waren nicht mehr so ganz frisch  da waren günstige 3200 Lumen im Angebot. Bei der Gelegenheit bin ich noch günstig an einen neuen 9,9 Ah Akku gekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 432703 Anhang anzeigen 432704
> Es werde FETT Licht!




Genau das Betty-Upgrade fährt ein Bekannter. Die seitliche Ausleuchtung wäre wohl noch besser geworden, sonst ´nen Tick heller.
Die Wilma muss durch das Upgrade fast auf Betty-Niveau rutschen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Oktober 2015)

Ja die Betty war vorher schon absurd hell, jetzt noch deutlich besser geworden, mehr braucht kein Mensch. War ein Luxus Upgrade.
Zur Zeit ist die Wilma echt die beste Wahl, die neue Betty mit 5000 Lumen ist total übertrieben...


----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade gemacht. Die 2600 Lumen meiner Betty waren nicht mehr so ganz frisch  da waren günstige 3200 Lumen im Angebot. Bei der Gelegenheit bin ich noch günstig an einen neuen 9,9 Ah Akku gekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 432703 Anhang anzeigen 432704
> Es werde FETT Licht!
> 
> Das Rotlicht würde mich auch reizen, habe aber gehört, dass es die Netzhaut der nachfolgenden Fahrer zu sehr reizt.


grad mal geschaut, ich könnte meine Betty mit nem Upgrade auf 4400Lumen bringen  Führe mich nicht in Versuchung 



Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> mehr braucht kein Mensch.



Dachte ich damals bei meiner Wilma auch schon


----------



## wj500 (31. Oktober 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Rotlicht würde mich auch reizen, habe aber gehört, dass es die Netzhaut der nachfolgenden Fahrer zu sehr reizt.



Muss ich selber mal jemanden dranschnallen und hinterherfahren.
Denke das hängt am ehesten davon ab wie hell man sie einstellt.
Oder mehr Abstand halten...
Und den Stroboskopmodus kann man gleich wieder auslösten.
Der Modus reizt mich als Autofahrer auch immer:
und zwar mal die Taste 'Ziel erfasst' zu drücken und Vollgas zu geben... 
Der auf- und abschwellende Modus scheint mir auffällig, aber nicht
potentiell hasserregend zu sein.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Oktober 2015)

Das coole am Upgrade ist ja, dass man das Mehr an Licht nicht mit mehr Stromverbrauch erkauft . Die LEDs werden immer effizienter... Schon Klasse wie eine Firma noch 4 Jahre alte Modelle mit Nachschub bedient, obwohl sie genau wissen, dass dadurch weniger neue Lampen gekauft werden...

Wegen Rotlicht: ja man muss sie runter dimmen, aber selbst dann ist sie noch sehr hell, besonders wenn das Bremslicht anspringt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Oktober 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dachte ich damals bei meiner Wilma auch schon


Wie war das? Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal 
Hättest Du Dich mal besser gleich mit Betty eingelassen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2015)

Fred hat ja auch gedacht, seine Wilma ist ne richtige Leuchte im Bett. Bis er herausgefunden hat, das sein Kumpel Barney es mit Betty noch viel doller treibt.


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2015)

Aber Hallo, da geht was


----------



## Vighor (1. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das coole am Upgrade ist ja, dass man das Mehr an Licht nicht mit mehr Stromverbrauch erkauft . Die LEDs werden immer effizienter... Schon Klasse wie eine Firma noch 4 Jahre alte Modelle mit Nachschub bedient, obwohl sie genau wissen, dass dadurch weniger neue Lampen gekauft werden...


Bei 899,- euro erwarte ich eigentlich nicht weniger Service.
Wahrscheinlich kostet der Upgrade auch nicht weniger als die D99 Chinaboller die ich mir für Notfalle gekauft habe. Mit 2 LEDs naturlich weniger Licht aber darum hab ich dann zwei im Rucksack, wenn ein billigteil auf dem Trail versagt hab ich noch immer Reserve


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2015)

Oh ja bitte, endlich mal ne Diskussion über Lupine Preise, sogar gabs ja noch nieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (1. November 2015)

Wenn du es so lesen willst..  Solange Qualitat und Service Stimmt dürfen die auch teuer sein. 
Ich nirgends geschrieben das die zu Teuer sind..


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2015)

Stimmt, du hast garnix von Preisen geschrieben 

Wenn bei mir ein Chinaböller auf dem Trail versagen würde, hätte ich vermutlich keine Gelegenheit mehr die Ersatzlampe aus dem Rucksack zu holen  
Damit sollte eigentlich alles gesagt sein


----------



## skaster (1. November 2015)

Bis jetzt haben mich die Chinaböller zwar nicht im Stich gelassen, gut, die der ersten Generation arbeitet nicht mit den neueren Akkus (vermutlich wegen einer evtl. vorhandenen Schutzschaltung?) und P/L ist sicherlich mehr als gut, die Akkus sind aber trotzdem recht schlecht.
Mein Notfalllicht ist dann seit vorgestern die 1200 lm Piko auf dem Helm, falls die 3200 lm Wilma R ausfallen sollte. Jetzt kann ich die Chinalampen endgültig einmotten, oder als Leihlampen zum Biketreff mitnehmen.



 

Das an- und abschwelende Licht haben meine Knog Blinder auch, nervt ähnlich wie der Stobomodus, nicht so extrem aber trotzdem.


----------



## Vighor (1. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Stimmt, du hast garnix von Preisen geschrieben
> 
> Wenn bei mir ein Chinaböller auf dem Trail versagen würde, hätte ich vermutlich keine Gelegenheit mehr die Ersatzlampe aus dem Rucksack zu holen
> Damit sollte eigentlich alles gesagt sein


Ich geh mal davon aus das du auch mit mindestens zwei Lampen fährst. Wenn ich so Schnell wie du Trails runterbretter und genau so oft nightrights. Fahren würde dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch zwei wilmas oder betties.. Jede elektronik geht mal kaput.. Ich denke mal das wir uns da schon Verstehen und kennen.. 
Aber in den 3 Jahren die ich jetzt Mtb fahre hab ich genau einen Nightride gemacht und Bisher keine Ambitionen um mehr zu fahren. Wollte nur für das nächste fatbike Treffen gerustet sein und dann reichen 3 25euro chinalampen mit Canon Akkus.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2015)

Bei Lampen gibts genau zwei Möglichkeiten. Wenn Geld net so die Rolle spielt, dann kauft man sich zwei Lupines und wenn man das Maximum an Geldeffiziens zu Lichtausbeute rausholen will, dann Chinaböller.
Beides gute Varianten.

Als Zwischenlösung geht natürlich auch die Hauptlampe von Lupine zu wählen und die Zweitsicherheitlampe aus Chinaproduktion 

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Aber Hallo, da geht was


Tritt-Fred-Fahrer.


----------



## dUpl3X (1. November 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus das du auch mit mindestens zwei Lampen fährst. Wenn ich so Schnell wie du Trails runterbretter und genau so oft nightrights. Fahren würde dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch zwei wilmas oder betties.. Jede elektronik geht mal kaput.. Ich denke mal das wir uns da schon Verstehen und kennen..
> Aber in den 3 Jahren die ich jetzt Mtb fahre hab ich genau einen Nightride gemacht und Bisher keine Ambitionen um mehr zu fahren. Wollte nur für das nächste fatbike Treffen gerustet sein und dann reichen 3 25euro chinalampen mit Canon Akkus.



Was für Akkus sind denn das? Hast Du evtl. einen Link o.ä.?
Musstest du das kabel anlöten?

Danke


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. November 2015)

Elektronikecke, auch für Fatbiker.


----------



## dUpl3X (1. November 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Elektronikecke, auch für Fatbiker.



Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. November 2015)

dUpl3X schrieb:


> Danke.


Sorry, ging nicht konkret um deine Fragen, sondern an alle, die sich hier sonst noch über mehrere Seiten in Details ergehen.


----------



## CaseOnline (3. November 2015)

Warten auf das Mittwoch...


----------



## Panama1970 (3. November 2015)

ich konnte nicht anders


----------



## hoodride (3. November 2015)

Das kenne ich


----------



## Panama1970 (3. November 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Das kenne ich


Aha woher


----------



## hoodride (3. November 2015)

Kalles Resterampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (3. November 2015)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 433692
> ich konnte nicht anders


 
In Kühlungsborn noch als Traum erwähnt und nun isser er da


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Warten auf das Mittwoch...



Die Reifen schein wohl ein Renner zu werden. Fahren bei uns jetzt auch schon drei Leute und sind sichtlich zufrieden 

G.


----------



## Panama1970 (3. November 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> In Kühlungsborn noch als Traum erwähnt und nun isser er da


Jupp, ging schneller als erwartet. Würde allerdings auch ein wenig genötigt.
Bis es fertig ist wird aber noch einwenig Zeit vergehen


----------



## Panama1970 (3. November 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Kalles Resterampe
> Anhang anzeigen 433701


Hast du was grösseres vor


----------



## cherokee190 (3. November 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## hoodride (3. November 2015)

Ist ein altes Bild.
Hab aber brüderlich mit dadsi geteilt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. November 2015)

Das Wetter ist so gut und...unwinterlich....da habe ich mich entschieden, doch zwischenzeitlich wieder etwas "spritzigeres" aufzuziehen.
Die Gewichte können sich sehen lassen, ein Dank an den Fatbike-Dealer meines Vertrauens. 




Vanhelga 120 TPI.




Fat B Nimble 120 TPI.

Gefällt (mir)!


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. November 2015)

Gute Wahl mit Vanhelga Topreifen, und schwarz


----------



## CanyonSchubser (8. November 2015)

Seit heute mittag rollt der Dude mit 203mm XT vorne und 180mm hinten. Ich kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## cluso (8. November 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Kalles Resterampe
> Anhang anzeigen 433701



Schönes Paar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (9. November 2015)

"Pimp your bike" dachte ich mir heute und habe den blauen Akzenten an meinem Fatty auch noch den passenden Sattel hinzu gefügt. Einen, der auch meine Hometrails zeigt;-)


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2015)

Da du München schon im Foren-Namen trägst, finde ich den Sattel äußerst stilecht.


----------



## hw_doc (9. November 2015)

Oh Boy!


----------



## -zor- (10. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oh Boy!



Fein fein... wofür, woher, wieviel und wie schwer ist sie den ???


----------



## Aardvark (10. November 2015)

Nach zwei Monaten Wartezeit ist der Lou endlich angekommen. In dem Zuge mit den roten Felgenbändern von Specialized etwas Optiktuning betrieben


----------



## hw_doc (10. November 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> Fein fein... wofür, woher, wieviel und wie schwer ist sie den ???



Für's Gelbe




von Sarma!
Moppelige 632 g ungekürzt.  B)

Zieht hoffentlich am Wochenende ein.


----------



## -zor- (11. November 2015)

ohh die sieht im Fatty bestimmt gut aus und 600g biste dann auch wieder los


----------



## Bullbaer (11. November 2015)

Bei unserer nächsten Ausfahrt scheitert es nicht mehr am Licht!


----------



## hw_doc (11. November 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> ohh die sieht im Fatty bestimmt gut aus und 600g biste dann auch wieder los



Joa - und dann bald 450 g für die alte Variostütze vom Farley wieder drauf!
Kann ja mal wiegen, was die Thumbies an Gewicht eingespart haben.  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky2222 (12. November 2015)

Was zum Basteln


----------



## denkbrett (13. November 2015)

ohne Worte


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. November 2015)

nichts technisches, aber trotzdem passend, sollte der Weg nicht schon auf Grund des Klangs meiner Reifen frei gegeben werden!


----------



## Der_Christopher (15. November 2015)

Guckt aber angestrengt, ich hoffe mal der macht die Musik am vorderen Ende und nicht am hinteren.^^

Ne Kiste Licht:


----------



## Bullbaer (15. November 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Guckt aber angestrengt, ich hoffe mal der macht die Musik am vorderen Ende und nicht am hinteren.^^
> Ne Kiste Licht:
> Anhang anzeigen 436713



Da bin ich aber mal auf das Licht gespannt. Kommt die an den Lenker?


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2015)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> nichts technisches, aber trotzdem passend, sollte der Weg nicht schon auf Grund des Klangs meiner Reifen frei gegeben werden! Anhang anzeigen 436703


Ich musste leider die Erfahrung machen, dass nur Kinder und Hunde auf so ne Hupe reagieren. Bei ausgewachsenen Individuen muss man schon sehr frenetisch hupen und dann wird sich erst umgedreht um zu sehen was da so einen Lärm macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Christopher (16. November 2015)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mal auf das Licht gespannt. Kommt die an den Lenker?


Soll erstmal an den Lenker.
Ich guck mal ob ich mit´m Wischfon ein brauchbares Testbild hinbekomme, hab nur nix als Vergleich.


----------



## Der_Christopher (16. November 2015)

@Bullbaer
War mal draußen mit dem Licht, auf den Fotos ist hellste Stufe.
Mit 50% reicht auch hin wenn man den Weg kennt oder Bergauf kurbelt.
Nur die 30% Stufe ist nicht wirklich brauchbar, dass ist zu dunkel.
Für mich tut´s die Lampe, Vergleich zu Hope, Lupine & co. hab ich nicht,
wollte aber auch ohnehin nicht das 2-4fache ausgeben.
Hoffe man kann was erkennen, mein Smartföhn ist im dunklen nicht so der hit...


----------



## Bullbaer (16. November 2015)

Sieht top aus! Schau, das du als Ersatz gute Akkus bekommst. Ich meine du benötigst 18650, da ist Panasonic gut aufgestellt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2015)

Wenn du den Spot noch 20m weiter nach vorn richtest, hast du deutlich mehr vom Licht und blendest dich über den Boden nicht selbst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn du den Spot noch 20m weiter nach vorn richtest, hast du deutlich mehr vom Licht und blendest dich über den Boden nicht selbst.


Vielleicht heißt er ja im wirklichen Leben Ilja Richter!


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2015)

Spot(t)e nicht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2015)

OK! Licht AN - Spot AUS.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. November 2015)

wenn sie nicht zu schwer ist, auf jeden Fall auf den Helm damit! Ich wollte es früher auch nicht glauben, aber dann hast du das Licht überall, wo Du hinschaust und viiiel weniger störende Schatten und schwarze Löcher hinter Kuppen. Der Helm muss dafür aber gut sitzen, sonst stört's auf der Birne...


----------



## CaseOnline (17. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wenn sie nicht zu schwer ist, auf jeden Fall auf den Helm damit! Ich wollte es früher auch nicht glauben, aber dann hast du das Licht überall, wo Du hinschaust und viiiel weniger störende Schatten und schwarze Löcher hinter Kuppen. Der Helm muss dafür aber gut sitzen, sonst stört's auf der Birne...


...und es sollte nicht nebelig sein. Sonst siehst Du mit dem Helmlicht nur weiss. Deswegen immer zwei Lampen (Lenker & Helm) und die Lichtmengen situativ anpassen.


----------



## titzy (17. November 2015)

Kurz noch mal etwas OT:


Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> viiiel weniger störende Schatten und schwarze Löcher hinter Kuppen


So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen! Ich finde gerade das praktisch an einer Lenkerlampe! Man kann damit sehr gut auf schnellen Trails / Abfahrten schon die kleinsten Hindernisse / Querrinnen erkennen und sich drauf einstellen. Allerdings haben wir hier im Raum BRB auch eher speedlastigere Strecken als verblockte Downhills! Die Helmlampe ist als Notfalllicht auch immer dabei, aber wenn ich ohne Lenkerlampe unterwegs war, dann hab ich immer gemerkt das was fehlt - besonders dann wenn wieder einmal ein unerwarteter Schlag von unten kam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (17. November 2015)

Upgrade für Saison 2016:


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. November 2015)

Die meisten der üblichen verdächtigen Lampen in diesem Segment taugen mMn wenig für den Helm. Großer Throw, starker Spot, geringer Flood.
Genau die gegenteiligen Werte gehören auf den Helm, um den Nahbereich großflächig und gleichmäßig auszuleuchten, sich gleichzeitig aber nicht selbst zu blenden.


----------



## CanyonSchubser (17. November 2015)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Upgrade für Saison 2016:
> Anhang anzeigen 437382


Sehr geil! Wo gibt es  dass denn?


----------



## Bullbaer (17. November 2015)

Das Shirt gibt es schon lange nicht mehr... Hat meine bessere Hälfte irgendwo noch als Neuware! aufgetan. Jetzt noch ein langärmliges Shirt in Pink oder Blau und los gehts.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. November 2015)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Upgrade für Saison 2016:
> Anhang anzeigen 437382


Den will ich auch!Bitte Frau noch mal los chicken.


----------



## BigJohn (17. November 2015)

Spot am Helm und was streuendes auf den Lenker


----------



## Bumble (17. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wenn sie nicht zu schwer ist, auf jeden Fall auf den Helm damit! Ich wollte es früher auch nicht glauben, aber dann hast du das Licht überall, wo Du hinschaust und viiiel weniger störende Schatten und schwarze Löcher hinter Kuppen. Der Helm muss dafür aber gut sitzen, sonst stört's auf der Birne...


Dir wurde ja bereits mehrfach widersprochen, dann reihe ich mich auch noch ein 

Bei nur eine rLampe immer an den Lenker, Helmlampe hat viel zu viele Nachteile und Eigenarten (wer schonmal lediglich mit ner Helmlampe ausgestattet, volles Rohr in ein Nebelfeld reingerast ist, weiss was ich meine) um sie als alleinige Lampe nutzen zu können.

Helmlampe zusätzlich (YinDing oder Piko) is aber absolut zu empfehlen !!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. November 2015)

Ja, am besten ne Betty mit 5000 Lumen am Lenker und ne Wilma mit 3200 Lumen aufm Helm  und dann situationsgerechte Lichtstimmungen schalten 

@CaseOnline Mit dem Nebel gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Bei Nebel mache ich die Leuchte freiwillig an den Lenker und dimme sie auf min runter! Und selbst dann blendet sie noch zu viel. Eigentlich brauche ich noch separate Nebelscheinwerfer für solche Fälle - am besten gaaanz weit unten an der Federgabel 

OK, ich hab ne breit streuende, wenig spottige Betty. Und ich fahre gerne technisch und mit Sprüngen, auch bei Nacht. Da bin ich bisher mit der Betty am Helm sehr gut gefahren. Im Urlaub hatte ich die Betty mal am Lenker, und mich haben die Schatten sehr gestört. Hinter Kuppen haben sich schwarze Löcher aufgetan und von Sprüngen brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Dann stört mich das Akku- und Kabelgeraffel am Bike, da ist mir der Kram im Rucksack angenehmer.

Ich fahre jetzt schon 8 Jahre regelmäßig mit Lampe auf Trails, davon 4 Jahre am Lenker und 4 Jahre am Helm. Ich hab ausreichend verglichen. Es ist Geschacksache und für manche Fahrer ist es sicherlich am Lenker angenehmer. Aber es sollte mal selber jeder ausprobieren und sich selbst eine Meinung bilden. Jeder hat ein anderes Lampenmodell, einen anderen Helm und eine andere Fahrweise, von den Strecken gar nicht zu reden. Da gibt es keine Pauschalempfehlung. War vielleicht falsch, pauschal die Helmposition zu empfehlen, aber ausprobieren sollte es jeder mal!

Als Nachteil der Helmbefestigung sehe ich die gegenseitige Blendung, wenn man sich mit den Mitfahrern unterhält, die Sache mit dem Nebel und das Gewicht auf dem Kopf sowie die eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit (weil Helm mit Rucksack verbunden). Aber dem gegenüber steht die Tatsache, dass man fast vergisst, dass es Nacht ist, wenn Betty auf Deinem Helm sitzt und strahlt


----------



## skaster (17. November 2015)

Ich hatte mir die Piko zuerst auf den Helm und die Wilma an den Lenker montiert, mittlerweile fahre ich die Lampen anders herum. Ich persönlich finde es angenehmer, zumal die Wilma auch ne Fernbedienung besitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Als Nachteil der Helmbefestigung sehe ich die gegenseitige Blendung, wenn man sich mit den Mitfahrern unterhält,



Is aber auch ein Vorteil, man spart dem Angeblendeten, zumindest mal bei Einsatz einer Betty, das Solarium


----------



## bikebecker (17. November 2015)

Hallo

Busch+Müller IXON IQ unten an der Gabel und im Nebel keine Probleme





Dazu eine Sigma Karma Evo Helmlampe, und eine Yinding auf dem Lenker als backup oder wen es im Wald eng wird.

Gruß bikebecker

Vielleich soll das alles mal in den Laberthread


----------



## Bullbaer (17. November 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Busch+Müller IXON IQ unten an der Gabel und im Nebel keine Probleme
> 
> ...


So ist es!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. November 2015)

@Bullbaer Die passende Kappe fehlt noch, damit du glaubwürdig "gro(o)vig" daher kommst:


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2015)

Hmmh, kommt doch stark auf den Trail an. Beim Rasen ist Lenker meistens besser, aber in technischen Trails ist Helm erste Wahl. Da ist Lenker voll fürn Bobbers.
Ergo immer zwei, dann gibts nie Probleme. Wobei ich die Helmpiko immer nur auf Stufe zwei laufen lasse, wenn ich die Lenkerwilma an habe.
Helm und Nebel kannste natürlich voll vergessen.

G.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. November 2015)

Also ich hab nur eine Lampe (MTS) und hatte die noch nie am Lenker und würde mir auch nie einfallen das mal zu probieren.Die passt am Helm perfekt (jedenfalls MIR)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (18. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Bullbaer Die passende Kappe fehlt noch, damit du glaubwürdig "gro(o)vig" daher kommst:
> Anhang anzeigen 437490


Wir kommen einem geilen Outfit fürs Fatbike ganz nah!


----------



## shibby68 (18. November 2015)

bissl spielzeug gekauft


----------



## CanyonSchubser (19. November 2015)

Der/das Dude hat von 2x10 auf 1x11 gewechselt und es fühlt sich so gut an. Dank der Shimano 11-42 war es insgesamt sogar recht günstig. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## hw_doc (19. November 2015)

Fundstück aus meiner Nachbarschaft:





Ihr Schwesterlein hat 15 g Übergewicht...   B)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. November 2015)

Bisschen schwer,für ne schmale 65er!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. November 2015)

Da ist doch noch genug Platz für ein paar Dutzend Langlöcher.


----------



## Bullbaer (20. November 2015)

Ich trage auch in der Freizeit ab und zu FAT - wo  doch mein Lieblingsgetränk ist.


----------



## waldi28 (20. November 2015)

CanyonSchubser schrieb:


> Der/das Dude hat von 2x10 auf 1x11 gewechselt und es fühlt sich so gut an. Dank der Shimano 11-42 war es insgesamt sogar recht günstig. Sehr empfehlenswert.Anhang anzeigen 438050



Bin auch schon am Überlegen, auf Einfach umzustellen. Ist bei dem 28er Kettenblattr noch Luft nach oben, um ein 30er einzubauen?


----------



## nordstadt (20. November 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Bin auch schon am Überlegen, auf Einfach umzustellen. Ist bei dem 28er Kettenblattr noch Luft nach oben, um ein 30er einzubauen?



Fahre einen 30er OnOne Ringmaster - Problemlos.


----------



## CanyonSchubser (20. November 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Bin auch schon am Überlegen, auf Einfach umzustellen. Ist bei dem 28er Kettenblattr noch Luft nach oben, um ein 30er einzubauen?


Jo, nach oben gehts. Weiter runter leider nicht. Sollte ich es nochmal machen, wähle ich statt dem 11-42 das 11-40. Dafür gibts zB. von OneUpComponents das 45er Kettenblatt als Upgrade. Ich optimiere da lieber Richtung bergauf, statt bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (20. November 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Dann werd ich das wohl in Angriff nehmen müssen. Ich muss meinen Dude nähmlich ein wenig abspecken.
Gestern ist das hier gekommen. Und die Pellen bringen mal gut ein Kilo mehr mit auf die Waage.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2015)

Gute Wahl


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2015)

Ein kleines Update fürs (kurze) Dude (-Hinterrad).


----------



## wj500 (20. November 2015)

Bischen Lenkscheinwerfer.
Gestern gekommen.
Gestern für nen 10km Nachtlauf missbraucht.
Heute beim Fotografieren.
Auf´m Fatbike bisher?
Kommt noch!


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update fürs (kurze) Dude (-Hinterrad).


Dass das 170er Maß nochmal Sinn machen würde, wer hätte das gedacht? 
Gibt´s schon ein Bild von den Platzverhältnissen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2015)

Sonntag bei Tageslicht. Morgen wird erst mal frisch eingematscht, keine Zeit für Schnickschnack.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Morgen wird erst mal frisch eingematscht





			
				Herr Lehmann schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kruste wird allgemein überbewertet.



Viel Spaß!


----------



## hw_doc (21. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Für's Gelbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun isse drin!


----------



## wj500 (22. November 2015)

Weil es gibt ja keinen Tröt mit "Schaut her was ich fast Neues für das fette Bike gekauft hätte. 
Darum hier:


 

Zu gerne hätte ich da mal probe drauf gesessen. 
Aber man wollte mich ja nicht:


 
Sitze ich halt weiter hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. November 2015)

Ja,ist den schon Weihnachten?


----------



## Girl (24. November 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ja,ist den schon Weihnachten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 439159



Ob die Entscheidung so gut ist


----------



## hw_doc (24. November 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ja,ist den schon Weihnachten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 439159



Hier auch: Vorgestern der erste Schnee (hier nur für ein paar Minuten) und nun chinesische Post aus Italien...






Fehlen fast nur noch die Laufräder...


----------



## Olli23 (24. November 2015)

So ein Paket hab ichvor kurzem auch bekommen!

PS: Die haben ja die Preise gesenkt!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. November 2015)

Auspacken!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. November 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Ob die Entscheidung so gut ist


Welche Bedenken hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (24. November 2015)

Olli23 schrieb:


> So ein Paket hab ichvor kurzem auch bekommen!
> 
> PS: Die haben ja die Preise gesenkt!



Zeigen!  B)
Stahl oder Alu?



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Auspacken!



Schon geschehen...


----------



## Olli23 (24. November 2015)

Den günstigen Alu Rahmen für den Junior.
Mit meinen jetzigen Kenntnissen und den neuen Preisen, würde ich ihn wohl zu dem unlackierten Alu Rahmen lenken.
Bilder hab ich nur schlechte vom Handy!


----------



## hw_doc (24. November 2015)

Olli23 schrieb:


> Den günstigen Alu Rahmen für den Junior.
> Mit meinen jetzigen Kenntnissen und den neuen Preisen, würde ich ihn wohl zu dem unlackierten Alu Rahmen lenken.
> Bilder hab ich nur schlechte vom Handy!



Den, den es bis vor kurzem nur in schwarz gab - oder den, den es nun auch in schwarz und seit längerem in weiß-matt und olivgrün gibt?
So wie ich das sehe, sind das insgesamt drei unterschiedliche Modelle.


----------



## Olli23 (24. November 2015)

Ausgesucht hat er sich den :




Jetzt würde ich den nehmen:www.ridewill.it/p/en/ridewill-bike-493052600-frame-fat-bike-26-aluminium-rough-fork-steel/69093
Da Onone LRS vorhanden war, sollte er einen 170 Hinterbau haben, der passt aber beim ersten Rahmen nicht gut zum 120 Tretlager. Kettenlinie ist bei 1x10 unter aller Sau mit dort erhältlichen Vierkantlager.


----------



## Girl (24. November 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Welche Bedenken hast du?



Bedenken nicht, ich hab sie am Enduro und würde sich nie wieder kaufen. 70Nm sind schon viel beim festziehen, aber versuche die mal wieder zu demontieren 
Die 30mm Welle ist auch wegen der vielmals speziellen und kleinen Kugellager auch kein Sorglospaket.

Shimpanso hat im Vergleich ein so genial einfaches System was man auch mit einem Minitool auf dem Trail lösen kann. 

Optisch ist sie toll und ein kleines Kunstwerk, aber das war es auch schon.
"Das ist nur meine Meinung die auf Erfahrung damit beruht"

Dennoch viel Freude damit


----------



## hw_doc (25. November 2015)

Olli23 schrieb:


> Ausgesucht hat er sich den :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farbe find ich natürlich gut, aber für mich wirkte er zu "lang".
Mir schwebt was vollfattes vor, daher bin ich bei dem dickeren Alurahmen gelandet.
Hatte auch kurz eine Einfachkurbel im Auge - warum Dein Rahmen aber nen 120er Innenlager haben will, ist auch mir nicht klar. Bei dem Vollfat-Rahmen ist das spätestens mit einem größeren KB schon ersichtlich...

Denk dran, Du brauchst sicherlich noch einen Spacer für die Bremsschreibe beim Fatty-LRS!


----------



## Olli23 (25. November 2015)

Lang ist der Rahmen, aber für Sohnemann nicht so von Bedeutung, wird mehr ein Cruiser. Das mit dem Tretlager ist wohl eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Farbe ist inzwischen Neogrün dazu gekommen. Spacer sind bestellt. Warte aber noch auf Teile. Wie gesagt, ist ein Vater Sohn Projekt, Sohnemann darf auswählen und Vater schaut das die Kosten im Rahmen bleiben. Sollte möglichst günstig bleiben.
Es gibt den Rahmen inzwischen in der Bucht bei einem Komplettrad für 360€, wäre eine Alternative gewesen.


----------



## schrabbel (25. November 2015)

Winterstiefel für mein Farley


----------



## hw_doc (25. November 2015)

Und ein Aufzug:


----------



## Bumble (26. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und ein Aufzug:



27.2mm ? hätte ich noch gehabt, hättest haben können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> 27.2mm ? hätte ich noch gehabt, hättest haben können



Ich nehm sie auch. Mein CD freut sich


----------



## Bumble (26. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich nehm sie auch. Mein CD freut sich


ich werd sie morgen mal rauskramen und mich melden


----------



## Vighor (26. November 2015)

Schlechtes Licht aber Heute sind Pakette aus Australien und Deutschland angekommen. 
 
Titan 17grad Lenker und Gabel, Tune Umbau kit und Hope Schnellspanner.


----------



## der_ulmer (26. November 2015)

Die Gabel: Wahnsinn!! Sehr schönes Stück Metall!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## hw_doc (26. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> 27.2mm ? hätte ich noch gehabt, hättest haben können



Nee, Fatties haben doch 31,6 - solltest Du doch wissen...  



Vighor schrieb:


> Schlechtes Licht aber Heute sind Pakette aus Australien und Deutschland angekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 439832 Anhang anzeigen 439833
> Titan 17grad Lenker und Gabel, Tune Umbau kit und Hope Schnellspanner.



Mnemm - ins Turner soll das wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## skaster (26. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mnemm - ins Turner soll das wohl nicht, oder?


Wohl eher ins Muru.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. November 2015)

Fetter Nachwuchs, ein kleiner Bruder für´s Echo:



Mehr Bilder gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78272


----------



## Marcy666 (27. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Fetter Nachwuchs, ein kleiner Bruder für´s Echo:
> 
> 
> 
> Mehr Bilder gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78272



Berichte mal wie er damit zurecht kommt, mein kleiner will auch unbedingt ein Fatbike ... 
Mama und Papa fahren ja auch welche ...


----------



## wj500 (27. November 2015)

Die Farben kommen cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fossi85 (28. November 2015)

Mal was neues für's Dude


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. November 2015)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Mal was neues für's Dude
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hast du dir das Werkzeug zum Lösen des Kettenblattes gekauft?


----------



## Fossi85 (28. November 2015)

Is schon bestellt. Ich hoffe das Ding kommt bald. Ohne geht's ja leider nicht.

Update: ging auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug auf. Ne Wasserpumpenzange und Kunststoffbeilagen gehen auch.   

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. November 2015)

Frisch geschmiedet


----------



## skaster (30. November 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Frisch geschmiedet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 441009


Passen farblich ja mal gaaar nie nicht zu deinem Wo! Ich hoffe mal dass das Muschipink seinen Weg dran findet, auch wenn ich eher von schwarz ausgehe  oder sollten die etwa so blass bleiben


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. November 2015)

Natürlich werden die schwarz,sind ja gerade erst gefertigt worden.
Die kommen übrigens nicht ins WO.
1xDurchmesser 15 und 1x12mm,für das Meles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (30. November 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Frisch geschmiedet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 441009





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Natürlich werden die schwarz,sind ja gerade erst gefertigt worden.
> Die kommen übrigens nicht ins WO.
> 1xDurchmesser 15 und 1x12mm,für das Meles.



Na, die sehen doch schon mal top aus!
Gibt es die auch in "klein" - so ungefähr in Wo-Größe?


----------



## eri1 (30. November 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Schlechtes Licht aber Heute sind Pakette aus Australien und Deutschland angekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 439832 Anhang anzeigen 439833
> Titan 17grad Lenker und Gabel, Tune Umbau kit und Hope Schnellspanner.



Sehr edel


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Dezember 2015)

*Achtung - Bitte beherzigen - Ich will keinen Disput mit irgendwelchen Lampenbastlern noch eine Diskussion mit Lupine-Fans* 

Hier mal ein neues Spielzeug für die morgentliche Runde im Dunkeln... Sie soll meine beiden MJ 836 ablösen, die auf dem Papier angeblich auch 900 Lumen haben.

Vorweg - Alle Lampen sind mehr als ausreichend... die MJ's sind mir bei 24 h rennen und auf den heimischen trails bei jedem wetter ein zuverlässiger partner gewesen. Für die beiden Lampen besitze ich drei Akkus - einen Dicken und die beiden mitgelieferten Standardakkus. Über die 4 - 6 Stunden haben mir die Akkus insgesamt immer leicht gereicht.

Eine XLC Pro CL-F15 mit 3000 Lumen (zumindest auf dem Papier)

Gut verarbeitet, sehr wertig in der Hand, die Kabelverbindung am Anschluss zum Akku sauber mit Dichtringen und Verschraubung - Das sollte gegen Feuchtigkeit reichen. Das Lampengehäuse selber ist ebenfalls mit den entsprechenden Dichtringen versehen und angeblich 100% Wasserdicht. Ich bin leider misstrauisch und werde das nicht im Waschbecken ausprobieren ...






Die beiden MJs machen schon ein sehr gutes Licht (eine sigma mirage evo x ist ein spielzeug dagegen). Die XLC ist allerdings noch einmal deutlich heller und leuchtet auch die Ränder deutlich besser aus... hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Morgen früh werde ich das mal im Livegebrauch genauer antesten.

Das Gute an der XLC ist, die Akkus von den MJs lassen sich ebenfalls problemlos anschliessen ...

Hier noch einmal ein Bild von einer MJ...






Grüsse Mike


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Dezember 2015)

Für den kleinen spezialisierten dicken Jungen für um den schlauchlos zu machen, so hoodridemäßig und so...


----------



## CaseOnline (4. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 441917 Für den kleinen spezialisierten dicken Jungen für um den schlauchlos zu machen, so hoodridemäßig und so...



+3cm? Fat!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Dezember 2015)

Passend zur Toppits Folie heute die Ventile:




Hier geht´s zum Diät-Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-kleiner-dicker-junge-auf-diaet.779786/


----------



## univega 9 (5. Dezember 2015)

JJ.s für meinen Elefanten


----------



## CanyonSchubser (5. Dezember 2015)

Der heilige Bremsanker


----------



## skaster (5. Dezember 2015)

univega 9 schrieb:


> JJ.s für meinen Elefanten Anhang anzeigen 442217


Du tauscht jetzt den GC gegen den JJ?


----------



## univega 9 (5. Dezember 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Du tauscht jetzt den GC gegen den JJ?


Wollte nur mal schauen wie sie passen. 
Fahr morgen natürlich auch eine runde mit den JJ,s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (5. Dezember 2015)

CanyonSchubser schrieb:


> Der heilige Bremsanker
> Anhang anzeigen 442220



ich hoffe, das täuscht und in der unteren strebe ist nicht wirklich ein riss...


----------



## univega 9 (5. Dezember 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich hoffe, das täuscht und in der unteren strebe ist nicht wirklich ein riss...


Sieht mehr nach dreck aus


----------



## skaster (5. Dezember 2015)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal schauen wie sie passen.
> Fahr morgen natürlich auch eine runde mit den JJ,s


Dann sag mal Bescheid ob die Kette schleift.


----------



## univega 9 (5. Dezember 2015)

Bescheid...........
Nein  gute 3mm platz.....


----------



## univega 9 (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## CanyonSchubser (5. Dezember 2015)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Sieht mehr nach dreck aus


Das ist natürlich der Spassnachweis in Form von Dreck. Aber, gutes Auge @mikeonbike !


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Dezember 2015)

CanyonSchubser schrieb:


> Der heilige Bremsanker


Bremsanker hinten kommt für mich nicht (mehr) in Frage....weil: Der Umstieg auf größere Scheibe und lange Kettenstrebe hat sich nicht bezahlt gemacht. Denn der Dude geht auch bergauf genauso gut mit kurzer Kettenstrebe und die nun montierte 170er Scheibe ist hinten absolut ausreichend. OK, vorne darfs bei mir ja auch ein Anker sein.
Dafür zirkelt es jetzt wieder wie ein Wiesel ums Eck


----------



## univega 9 (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Sandro31 (5. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kubotan (5. Dezember 2015)

Strom im Vorderrad...






MfG Stefan


----------



## Fossi85 (6. Dezember 2015)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Mal was neues für's Dude
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk









Jetzt ist der 1x10 Umbau fertig. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hw_doc (6. Dezember 2015)

Hilo State mit PushLoc-Umbau:


----------



## Cy-baer (6. Dezember 2015)

Sicherheit wird bei mir groß geschrieben.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (6. Dezember 2015)

Alter, was musst Du Schmackes in den Waden haben, dass die Reifen anfangen abzufackeln! Oder brennen die Bremsen, weil Du mit 200kg Kampfgewicht die Pässe runtersaust?


Super!

Hauke

BTW: Oder ist das ein Trinkgefäß? Und wenn ja: wo gibts das? Und wie bist Du mit den Helgas zufrieden?


----------



## Cy-baer (8. Dezember 2015)

Nein, das ist schon ein echter Löscher. Die Halterung ist eigentlich für die Wand gedacht. Hab schon überlegt ob ich die nicht mit ner schönen Thermoskanne verheiraten kann. Ist aber einfach "zu fett" glaube ich. 

Joa die Van Helgas sind schon cool. Viel mehr Grip als die Schwalbe in 4,8. Mal gucken wie sie sich im März aufem Gletscher in Saas Fee bewähren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Dezember 2015)

Für die Alltagsfahrten mit dem Dude. Sumo Carbon 400mm - Black Friday Deal bei USE - plus Pro Turnix Carbon aus der Restekiste.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sumo Carbon 400mm


31,6mm? Hattest du sie mal auf der Waage?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Dezember 2015)

27,2 plus Sixpack Adapterhülse - da ich mal probieren möchte, ob ein Flex spürbar ist oder nicht.  Die Stütze hat so rund 220 Gramm.


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2015)

Bin gespannt.
An meinem Flash hat die billige Alustütze auch besser geflext als die spezielle, teure Save Carbon Stütze.


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir war heute schon Bescherung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Fürs Fatty u.a. ein paar neue Pedalen und eine neue Frontlampe:









218g / Paar

Vergleich HT ME03T mit Shimano Saint PD-MX80:













Und da sind se nu dran... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Als Frontlampe habe ich mich für die Supernova Airstream 2 entschieden. Ich wollte unbedingt eine Lampe, die ich mittig auf den Lenker oder auf dem Vorbau montieren kann:












... et voilà


----------



## Cy-baer (8. Dezember 2015)

Gibt nix geileres wie die FiveTen, hab noch ein Paar das nicht von Adidas ist. Wobei sich an der Qualität natürlich nix geändert hat. Die Pedalen sind auch richtig nice, aber ein Ständer am Fatty, ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## schrabbel (8. Dezember 2015)

^ Schon ist das Weihnachtsgeld wieder weg


----------



## cherokee190 (8. Dezember 2015)

Das Shirt mit Egon ist ja super


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. Dezember 2015)

Die FiveTen Bikeschuhe gehen morgen leider Retoure - die Sohle ist genial, aber die Schuhe sind mir insgesamt zu klobig und schwer. Die sahen auf den Bildern im Internet ganz anders aus.


----------



## criscross (8. Dezember 2015)

Maurer Stiefel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2015)

Guter Winterschuh. Hält bei Nässe recht lang dicht 

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (9. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Guter Winterschuh. Hält bei Nässe recht lang dicht
> 
> G.


Guter Ganzjahresschuh.
Fette Reifen ..... fette Schuhe ..... passt.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Dezember 2015)

Da wird der Fuß halt von innen nass


----------



## cherokee190 (9. Dezember 2015)

Nicht über mäßig, aber für mein def. SGl ist ein höherer, fester Schuh ein muss.


----------



## schrabbel (9. Dezember 2015)

Den 5Ten Impact nutze ich auch als Schlechtwetter-Stiefel, meiner trägt aber nicht so dick auf wie Peg ihrer. Ist aber auch schon ein etwas älteres Modell.


----------



## zoomer (9. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Guter Winterschuh. Hält bei Nässe recht lang dicht
> 
> G.





Ich war damit ein mal bei einem Wolkenbruch unterwegs.
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit nahmen die Dinger jeweils ca. 5 Liter Wasser auf.

2 Liter kann man zu Hause sofort ausschütten, die restlichen 3 Liter brauchen
dann 2 Wochen um in der Polsterung auszutrocknen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich war damit ein mal bei einem Wolkenbruch unterwegs.
> Innerhalb kürzester Zeit nahmen die Dinger jeweils ca. 5 Liter Wasser auf.
> 
> 2 Liter kann man zu Hause sofort ausschütten, die restlichen 3 Liter brauchen
> dann 2 Wochen um in der Polsterung auszutrocknen ...



...Eindeutig zu groß gekauft...4l sind bestimmt von oben reingeregnet 

G.


----------



## Panama1970 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe die Impact als Halbschuh und die "Stiefel" schon seit gut 2 Jahren und hatte bisher weder bei Regen noch bei Schnee irgend welche Probleme. Sollten sie irgend wann das zeitliche segnen, werde ich sie mir sofort wieder holen. Einfach ein klasse Schuh.


----------



## Marcy666 (9. Dezember 2015)

ich liebe meine 5Ten, der Grip ist einfach Brutal

Und Wasserdicht sind sie auch...
... ist das Wasser einmal in den Schuhen drin, kommt es nicht mehr raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (10. Dezember 2015)

Probiers einfach mal mit den Halbschuhen. Ich haue meine sogar ab und an mal in die Waschmaschine wenn ich zu faul zum schrubben bin. Bis jetzt hats den Schuhen nicht geschadet, bei der Maschine bin ich nicht sicher.


----------



## skaster (10. Dezember 2015)

Die Impact Serie ist generell etwas klobig, egal ob High, Low oder Karver. Dafür sind die recht dicht und haben guten Halt. Wenn man lieber einen "schmalen Fuß" möchte, käme der Freeride in Betracht, der hat nicht ganz soviel Halt und ist nicht ganz so dicht. Außerdem hatte er mal Probleme mit der Verklebung der Sohle, damit habe ich bei meinen beiden Paaren aber kein Problem. Auch mein Impact low und meine beiden Paare Impact Karver sind top verarbeitet. Waschmaschine habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2015)

stimmt. die impact serie ist globig. aber gibt sich etwas, wenn man sie ein paar Mal zugeschnürt und getragen hat. Ausnahme sind die alten grün weissen Sam Hill. Die sind etwas dünner gepolstert und die Lasche ist seitlich auf beiden Seiten lose. Schlanker für die schmuddelige Jahreszeit sind die Diddie Schneider.


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ausnahme sind die alten grün weissen Sam Hill. Die sind etwas dünner gepolstert und die Lasche ist seitlich auf beiden Seiten lose.



Jetzt wo du es sagst fällts mir auch auf, hatte vorher die alten Sam Hill und die konnte ich dank "normale" Lasche enger schnüren, die neuen mit der fixierten Lasche bauen etwas breiter.
Stört beim biken aber eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2015)

nicht nur wegen der Lasche, der Sam Hill hatte sich damals eine dünnere Polsterung gewünscht.


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> nicht nur wegen der Lasche, der *Sam Hill* hatte sich damals eine dünnere Polsterung gewünscht.


guter junge 

der isses, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2015)

yes, genau der!


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Dezember 2015)

"KLEIDUNG"


----------



## testvehicle (10. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit.... bin der neue aus Strausberg.

Konnte gestern bei Kleinanzeigen günstig ein Pure ergattern (699 euronen ) .Das gute Teil ist nen halbes Jahr alt und kommt auf 4.8 Zoll Schuhen daher. Nicht 4.7 Zoll wie angegeben. Und die Felgen sehen auch etwas anders aus als in der Werbung. Glaube für das Geld hab ich nichts falsch gemacht. 





Grüsse Svenne


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Dezember 2015)

Nee, hast nichts falsch gemacht! 


... Und heute gabs für mein Fatty *neue Griffe*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sixpack S-Trix Griffe Non Glove Edition schwarz mit neongelben Klemmringen.
Die alten Standard Bulls Gummigriffe sahen zwar noch recht ok aus, hatten sich aber nach 5 Monaten lockergedreht.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Dezember 2015)

Farbkonzept durchgezogen


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Dezember 2015)

Haha, du müsstest mal meine Klamotten dazu sehen...


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2015)

testvehicle schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.... bin der neue aus Strausberg.
> 
> Konnte gestern bei Kleinanzeigen günstig ein Pure ergattern (699 euronen ) .Das gute Teil ist nen halbes Jahr alt und kommt auf 4.8 Zoll Schuhen daher. Nicht 4.7 Zoll wie angegeben. Und die Felgen sehen auch etwas anders aus als in der Werbung. Glaube für das Geld hab ich nichts falsch gemacht.
> 
> ...



Die 4.7er beim Dynamics waren die Snowshoe, da bist mit den dicken JJ4.8 besser bedient.
Felgen waren anfangs mal diese doppelfelgen, sahen aus wie 2 zusammengeklebte schmale felgen 

für das geld is alles okay


----------



## titzy (11. Dezember 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Haha, du müsstest mal meine Klamotten dazu sehen...


Hehe, ja die farblich passende Kleidung zum Rad hätte ich auch da ...


----------



## schrabbel (11. Dezember 2015)

Revelate Ranger Rahmentasche für mein Farley


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. Dezember 2015)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Revelate Ranger Rahmentasche für mein Farley
> Anhang anzeigen 443658


... und jetzt noch bitte ein Photo mit der Tasche und dem Farley!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (11. Dezember 2015)

Bild kommt morgen


----------



## titzy (11. Dezember 2015)

Langsam wirds doch:




Der darf dann ab Frühjahr/Sommer ans Fatty. Übern Winter wirds der normal Speedneedle Marathon mit dem robusteren Leder noch aushalten müssen...


----------



## honkori (12. Dezember 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> Hehe, ja die farblich passende Kleidung zum Rad hätte ich auch da ...



Hehe...du hast ihren (CM)"Rucksack" noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2015)

Weiter am Optik-Tuning basteln 



[email protected]


----------



## schrabbel (12. Dezember 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ... und jetzt noch bitte ein Photo mit der Tasche und dem Farley!


Da isses


----------



## Sandro31 (13. Dezember 2015)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Sandro31 (13. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 444131


Vorne ist der Lou schon aufgezogen und auch schon Schlauchlos 
Denn hinteren bekomme ich erst vom Christkind .


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Dezember 2015)

Eine Runde ums Holzhaus, eine ums Steinhaus. Und immer grüßt das Christkind-Murmel.


----------



## Sandro31 (13. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Eine Runde ums Holzhaus, eine ums Steinhaus. Und immer grüßt das Christkind-Murmel.


Genau , das Holzhaus ist aber weit weg vom Steinhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrabauke (15. Dezember 2015)

Neuer Lack für die Eisenbraut.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2015)

Hui, sehr sehr schöne Farbe! Darf ich fragen, was das für ein Rahmen ist?


----------



## audis2limo (15. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich mit dem Mucky Nuts Schutzblech hinten nicht so glücklich wurde, habe ich heute den Mudguard HR MG-C06 bekommen
und so sieht er aus:



 

schön im Vergleich zum kleinen alten MucKy Nuts Fender



 



Befestigung innerhalb von 2 Minuten, sieht zumindest gut und stabil aus. Mal sehen wie er sich macht.

Artikel bei ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/131651522215

Und ja ich weiß, das Rad müsste mal wieder geputzt werden, mach ich morgen


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2015)

Geile Sache!  Gerade bestellt.
Nachdem ich vorgestern während meiner Ausfahrt in ein Wirtshaus einkehren wollte und dort wieder rausgeworfen wurde, weil ich wieder mal aussah als hätte ich mich bis zum Hals eingekackt, ist das mal noch ne wichtige Investition.


----------



## Trailrabauke (15. Dezember 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Hui, sehr sehr schöne Farbe! Darf ich fragen, was das für ein Rahmen ist?



Danke.
Dies ist der CNC Bike Rahmen.
Mit einem sanften Lasurlack.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2015)

Eben ausgepackt. Endlich kein ständiges Drucknachmessen nach dem Pumpen mehr 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Pumpe hab ich auch, ist echt ein Top Teil.


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eben ausgepackt. Endlich kein ständiges Drucknachmessen nach dem Pumpen mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber erst ausprobieren obs auch stimmt.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2015)

Gut, nimmt mir schon die Angst das es net gescheit funktioniert  Das ständige Nachprüfen beim Fati und beim 3Zoll Knardlaufradsatz ist echt nervig

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber erst ausprobieren obs auch stimmt.



Natürlich überprüf ich das  

G.


----------



## Sandro31 (15. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eben ausgepackt. Endlich kein ständiges Drucknachmessen nach dem Pumpen mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich auch


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab die Topeak JoeBlow Sport II mit Aluminiumstandfuß. Worin besteht denn jetzt der Unterschied bei dieser Topeak Fatbike?


----------



## schrabbel (15. Dezember 2015)

Eine Fatbike-Pumpe sollte ein feiner anzeigendes Manometer haben. bei der Joe Blow fängt die Anzeige erst bei 0,5 Bar an was bei nem Vorderrad meist schon Zuviel ist.


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Dezember 2015)

die pumpe geht im gegensatz zu einer normalen standpumpe nur bis 2 bar und hat ein für niedrige luftdrücke entsprechend feinfühliges manometer...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2015)

...und sie hat, was aber eigentlich irrelevant aber ein Vorteil ist, ein dickeres Pumprohr. Braucht man weniger lang pumpen.

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Dezember 2015)

Wenn der Postmann......208gr. bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2015)

208g sind echt wenig 

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Dezember 2015)

Noch mal 200g abspecken,dann hat das bike die 10kg Marke erreicht!


----------



## skaster (16. Dezember 2015)

Du redest hoffentlich vom Meles. Wenn du das Wo unter 10 Kg bringst


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 208g sind echt wenig
> 
> G.


und mit 259€ auch noch bezahlbar


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2015)

80g leichter wie meine. Aber die Trittfläche sieht recht klein und uneben aus.

...und kann mal jemanden dieses Hamilton deaktivieren 

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Dezember 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Du redest hoffentlich vom Meles. Wenn du das Wo unter 10 Kg bringst


Klar,vom Meles!
Bin ja nicht Copperfield!


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Klar,vom Meles!
> Bin ja nicht Copperfield!


aber scheinst mir Krösus rech nahe zu kommen


----------



## Skydiver81 (16. Dezember 2015)

Postbote hat heute auch bischen was gebracht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Dezember 2015)

@Dutshlander bekommst du nichts vom Christkind,du Armer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2015)

du kannst mich doch was schenken


----------



## Sandro31 (16. Dezember 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Noch mal 200g abspecken,dann hat das bike die 10kg Marke erreicht!


Mit Bluto ? Was hast du für Reifen 4,0 oder 4,8 ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Mit Bluto ? Was hast du für Reifen 4,0 oder 4,8 ?


Mit Starrgabel und 4.0er Bereifung,anders geht's wohl eher nicht,leider!

@Dutshlander was wünscht du dir denn?


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Dutshlander was wünscht du dir denn?


tsja da fängt das Problem doch schon an


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> tsja da fängt das Problem doch schon an


Dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2015)

einfach irgend was, geht doch um die gehste oder Gerste n-saft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (16. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eben ausgepackt. Endlich kein ständiges Drucknachmessen nach dem Pumpen mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die hab ich auch, muss sehen das sie da. 0,1 vorgeht, aber das gewöhnt sich dran 
Sonst ist die Klasse


----------



## Sandro31 (16. Dezember 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Mit Starrgabel und 4.0er Bereifung,anders geht's wohl eher nicht,leider!
> 
> @Dutshlander was wünscht du dir denn?


Ich hatte mich schon erschrocken 
Da würde ich auch unter 11 kg kommen


----------



## cherokee190 (16. Dezember 2015)

... und eine MT5 für's Moonlander. Hinten bleibt die 2-Kolben Zange ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Dezember 2015)

@Sandro31 Mit dem Juggernaut Pro,sollten dann locker unter 10 möglich sein!


----------



## Sandro31 (16. Dezember 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Sandro31 Mit dem Juggernaut Pro,sollten dann locker unter 10 möglich sein!


Na dann


----------



## hw_doc (16. Dezember 2015)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Neuer Lack für die Eisenbraut.
> Anhang anzeigen 444811



Hee - die schaut ja unterm Kleid aus, wie meine!  B)



fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Hui, sehr sehr schöne Farbe! Darf ich fragen, was das für ein Rahmen ist?



ich tippe stark auf das Teil, was man bei CNC, BBB, Totem & Co. bekommt!


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> und mit 259€ auch noch bezahlbar


 Hab für meine (in neongelb) nur 219€ bezahlt. 
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-teile/pedale/air-evo-me-03-titan-pedal.html


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Hab für meine (in neongelb) nur 219€ bezahlt.
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-teile/pedale/air-evo-me-03-titan-pedal.html


Krasser Schnapper 
Naja, mal schaun was das Christkind so bringt  in Raw würden die mir ja schon gefallen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Dezember 2015)

Raw? Kein Problem. Abflussreiniger & Co. sei Dank!


----------



## hw_doc (17. Dezember 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Hab für meine (in neongelb) nur 219€ bezahlt.
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-teile/pedale/air-evo-me-03-titan-pedal.html



Ernsthaft:
Was ist an den Pedalen soo besonders? Ich dachte schon, ich geb viel Geld für meine Räder aus...  B)
Klar, Magnesum mit Titanachse - aber der Preis ist schon sehr heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ernsthaft:
> Was ist an den Pedalen soo besonders? Ich dachte schon, ich geb viel Geld für meine Räder aus...  B)
> Klar, Magnesum mit Titanachse - aber der Preis ist schon sehr heftig.


Nur das Gewicht.


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Nur das Gewicht.


Das seh ich anders 
Sensationell leicht, angeblich nicht kaputt zu bekommen, sehr flach und dank langer pins möglicherweise auch super grip
Wenn das alles zutrifft wäre das ein volltreffer.


----------



## Girl (17. Dezember 2015)

Nur die Frage wie lange die Alupins guten Grip ermöglichen.


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Nur die Frage wie lange die Alupins guten Grip ermöglichen.


Sind die nicht austauschbar ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2015)

Bei den Number Nine Titan gibt es einen Vorschlag in der Anleitung, dass man die äußeren Pins durch Stahlpins ersetzt und die inneren in Alu lässt. Wiegt kaum mehr und hält länger bei Felskontakt. Wenn ich mir das Air Evo Pedal anschaue im Vergleich zu No9, dann sind es doch recht wenige Pins (7-9 im Vergleich zu 14) und die Standfläche nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Eben viele Kompromisse, um das geringe Gewicht zu erreichen. Trotzdem ein interessantes Pedal, dass aber seine Bumble-Tauglichkeit noch unter Beweis stellen müsste


----------



## Marcy666 (17. Dezember 2015)

Das HT Titan Pedal ist schon verlockend, aber ...


Auf meinem 301 hat ich auch mal HT-Pedale:

schön flach, relativ leicht, guter Grip ...

... die Lager haben aber keine 4 Monate gehalten


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein interessantes Pedal, dass aber seine Bumble-Tauglichkeit noch unter Beweis stellen müsste



Außer dem Trial-Käfigpedal, was recht schnell futsch war, hat bisher alles was ich unter die Füsse bekommen habe knapp 2 Jahre gehalten  
Der Tipp mit den Stahlpins is gut, ich denk ich teste das Federgewicht mal aus, wenns sogar bei Kyle Strait halten soll 



Marcy666 schrieb:


> ... die Lager haben aber keine 4 Monate gehalten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 445251



Sollte dem so sein, gehts zurück als Garantiefall 
Bei dem Preis hätte ich schon gerne so bissl den Arsch geküsst


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2015)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch, muss sehen das sie da. 0,1 vorgeht, aber das gewöhnt sich dran
> Sonst ist die Klasse



Meine paßt perfekt mit meinem Digitalmanometer überein. Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß ob das  Digtalmanometer ( http://www.trial-bikes.com/medidor-presion-digital-airchecker-p-536622.html?language=en&azx=1920 ) wirklich genau mißt 
Irritierend sind nur die 10 Striche zwischen 0,5Bar, weil der Mittlere dicker ist.

@Alupins: Alupins sind Müll, sind selbst wenn sie noch groß sind schon absolut glatt und rutschig 

G.


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> @Alupins: Alupins sind Müll, sind selbst wenn sie noch groß sind schon absolut glatt und rutschig
> 
> G.



Komisch, hatte auch schon welche dran und nie nen Unterschied gemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Komisch, hatte auch schon welche dran und nie nen Unterschied gemerkt



Bei mir sind immer gleich richtig glatt geworden. Außedem hatte ein richtiger Steinaufsetzer schon immer gereicht das sie abgeschliffen waren
Aber meine waren auch von LV, wer weiß wahrscheinlich war das ein genau ausgerechnetes Feature 

G.


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann jetzt nur von meiner Seite sagen, dass die HT Air Evo M03 - Pedalen die mit Abstand besten Pedalen sind. Ich werde sie auch im Frühjahr für mein Hardtail in schwarz kaufen. Gibts ja auch bissel "schwerer" aus Aluminium für nur 120€, muss ja nicht zwingend Titan sein.

Das ist jetzt mein fünftes Paar Pedalen aus dem höherpreisigen Segment und bis vor 2 Wochen dachte ich, dass die Shimano Saint die besten sind, wobei ich bei denen auch, egal in welcher Pinbestückung (hab da etwas herumexperimentiert) in trockenem Zustand bissel, bei Regen / Nässe / Schlamm schon mehr auf der Pedalfläche herumgerutscht bin. Es war immer ein kleines Unsicherheitsgefühl dabei.

Mit HT Air Evo M03 Pedalen sitzen meine Füße immer fest auf der Pedale. Ich rutsche nichtmal nen Milimeter (hab das Gefühl), egal mit welchen Schuhen und sogar - was ich ganz toll finde - wenn meine Schuhe und der Untergrund matschenass sind (Regen, Schlamm etc.). Seit ich diese Pedalen habe, traue ich mich auch zunehmend mehr gewagtere Trails zu fahren und habe auch schon einige kleine Downhill-Aktionen ohne Rutschen / Sturz überstanden (Gefälle max. von 45°, mehr traue ich dem Rad nicht zu). Ich muss auch mal dazusagen, dass ich nackig mit nem Kampfgewicht von 147kg unterwegs bin, also mit Bekleidung und Trinkrucksack darf mein Fatty 152kg schleppen. Umso wichtiger gerade für mich Pedalen mit maximalem Grip zu haben, da ich viel eher mal abrutschen kann als ihr Fliegengewichte. Seit ich die HT Air Evo M03 Pedalen habe, kann ich auch mal eben schnell aufs Bike aufspringen und es macht überhaupt nichts, wenn ich mit meinem Fuß nur 1/3 der Pedalfläche treffe - der Fuß bleibt kleben, kein Rutschen und ich hab genug Widerlager um mich mit meinem Gewicht noch hochzustemmen. Sowas war mit den Shimano Saint nicht möglich - viel Gerutsche. Wie lange die nun halten, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich werde berichten ...


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal dazusagen, dass ich nackig mit nem Kampfgewicht von 147kg unterwegs bin, also mit Bekleidung und Trinkrucksack darf mein Fatty 152kg schleppen.



Dann übergebe ich mal den mir anvertrauten Hardcore-Tester-Job an dich weiter 
Die Teile sind nur bis 85Kilo freigegeben  Können ja mal schau wer sie zuerst platt macht, hab meine grade bestellt


----------



## franky2222 (17. Dezember 2015)

1180 Gramm auf der Waage.
Mein Sommerreifen


----------



## lirasi (17. Dezember 2015)

jungs mal ne Frage an die Fachleute hier.

Will mir ne Kind Shock Sattelstütze Dropzone 31,6mm zulegen. Versenkbereich 125mm.
Nehm ich da die 385mm oder die 420 mm Variante?
und, KS empfiehlt Fahrergewicht bis 90kg, ich bin aber sportliche 95kg. Problem?


----------



## shibby68 (17. Dezember 2015)

Gewicht kein Ding. Fahre die mir 110kg. Einsteck tiefe messen. Möglich lang würde ich nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (17. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Krasser Schnapper
> Naja, mal schaun was das Christkind so bringt  in Raw würden die mir ja schon gefallen...


Ich wollte ordentliche Lager


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ordentliche Lager
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 445400 Anhang anzeigen 445401


viel zu schwer und zu dick


----------



## Sandro31 (17. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> viel zu schwer und zu dick


Sind nach meiner Ansicht im Moment mit Abstand die besten Pedale !


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. Dezember 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-numbernine-titan-pedale-large-500120

Hmm, zumindest steht da was von Fahrergewicht bis 140kg... muss ich mir mal in meinem blonden Hinterköpfchen behalten.


----------



## Sandro31 (17. Dezember 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-numbernine-titan-pedale-large-500120
> 
> Hmm, zumindest steht da was von Fahrergewicht bis 140kg... muss ich mir mal in meinem blonden Hinterköpfchen behalten.


Und die sind auch nicht wirklich dick !
Du kannst auch einfach über eine Madenschraube das Lagerspiel einstellen und du hast gedichtete Industrielager.
Nicht so anfällige Gleitlager


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. Dezember 2015)

Na erstmal muss ich die HT ME03T Pedalen kaputt kriegen und dann orientiere ich mich mal in diese Richtung (Syntace NumberNine).


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Na erstmal muss ich die HT ME03T Pedalen kaputt kriegen und dann orientiere ich mich mal in diese Richtung (Syntace NumberNine).



Eben, erstmal schaun obs Andere net taugt  

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre jetzt seit Juli auf dem Dude die ME01 und bin sehr zufrieden. 270 Gramm für 129 Euro, da kann man nicht meckern. Ist ja auch kein Studio-Bike, das Dude.


----------



## zoomer (18. Dezember 2015)

Sin' a bissi kleiner, aber hab ich am Flash dran ...

https://r2-bike.com/Contec-rapid-flat-pedal


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Nicht so anfällige Gleitlager



Anfällig ? Für was sollen die anfällig sein ? Halten bei mir jahrelang ohne jegliche Probleme.....
Meist isses ja eh ne Kombi aus Gleit und Kugel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (18. Dezember 2015)

lirasi schrieb:


> jungs mal ne Frage an die Fachleute hier.
> 
> Will mir ne Kind Shock Sattelstütze Dropzone 31,6mm zulegen. Versenkbereich 125mm.
> Nehm ich da die 385mm oder die 420 mm Variante?
> und, KS empfiehlt Fahrergewicht bis 90kg, ich bin aber sportliche 95kg. Problem?



wie weit wird denn die sattelstütze aus dem rahmen schauen? im zweifelsfalle würd ich die längere nehmen aber wenn die nur 2-3 cm rausragt dann geht locker die 'kurze'


----------



## [email protected] (18. Dezember 2015)

Bavarian Chainsaw Massacre, als Alternative zum Schieben  Mal sehen obs was taugt.

[email protected]


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Dezember 2015)

Das DD70 hat Weihnachten 

XT Komplett




Reverse Components Black ONE (155g/Stk.)




Tune 11g


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich 3mal die reverb einschicken musste hab ich mit Rock shox abgeschlossen. 
Ich hoff mal ich fahr mit dem Teil hier besser.
Montage war kinderleicht. Das Teil fährt richtig sanft ein und aus. Jetzt muss es nur noch halten.
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## schrabbel (18. Dezember 2015)

Die habe ich vorbestellt, ..allerdings als Race Face Turbine gebrandet, die Reviews sind durchweg positiv


----------



## hw_doc (18. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sin' a bissi kleiner, aber hab ich am Flash dran ...
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/Contec-rapid-flat-pedal



Endlich einer, die die auch zu schätzen weiß!
Hab zwei Paar davon im Einsatz, bislang vollkommen problemlos.



BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich 3mal die reverb einschicken musste hab ich mit Rock shox abgeschlossen.
> Ich hoff mal ich fahr mit dem Teil hier besser.
> Montage war kinderleicht. Das Teil fährt richtig sanft ein und aus. Jetzt muss es nur noch halten.
> Gruß
> Bgh



Gibt es die irgendwo in günstig?


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2015)

Bei der Pedalflut hier frag ich mich: Wo is'n bei den ganzen Dingern der Clickmechanismus?


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2015)

Vorsicht, mit Klickies wird man hier gemobbt


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2015)

Macht nix. Ich bin in der Hinsicht beratungsresistent (und zu dösich für Plattformpedale).

Lieber n bisschen mobbing als ewig dieses Verbandwechseln an den Schienbeinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Dezember 2015)

für die nicht könner gibts modischer schienbeinschutzer


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2015)

Schaun ja aus wie halbe Donald Duck Schnäbel.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vorsicht, mit Klickies wird man hier gemobbt



Nur der @Fatster


----------



## Marcy666 (19. Dezember 2015)

In der Bucht eine 'Rarität' für's Fat Caad gefunden, sogar schon mit 4 Titan Schrauben


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> In der Bucht eine 'Rarität' für's Fat Caad gefunden, sogar schon mit 4 Titan Schrauben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 445777


Was hast du dafür berappen müssen? Da bin ich schon sehr neidisch.


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was hast du dafür berappen müssen? Da bin ich schon sehr neidisch.


Würd mich auch interessieren ob die raren Dinger immer noch um die 100€ gehandelt werden.

1.5 fährt ja niemand mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das DD70 hat Weihnachten
> 
> XT Komplett
> Anhang anzeigen 445591
> ...


 passt das Tune rot zu den Flaschenhalterschrauben, etc. ?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. Dezember 2015)

Ja passt recht gut. Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto wo man es sieht und poste es im DD Fred


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2015)

Super, ich sag schon mal DANKE.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren ob die raren Dinger immer noch um die 100€ gehandelt werden.
> 
> 1.5 fährt ja niemand mehr


Wenn für ne Lefty ist, sollte es aber kein 1.5 sein, oder?


----------



## Bumble (20. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn für ne Lefty ist, sollte es aber kein 1.5 sein, oder?


Keine Ahnung, der seltene Force 1.5 55mm isses jedenfalls.

scheint ein ebay schnapper gewesen zu sein 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SYNTACE-FORCE-1-5-VORBAU-1-5-31-8-MM-55-MM-LANG-/111849030375


----------



## Marcy666 (20. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, der seltene Force 1.5 55mm isses jedenfalls.
> 
> scheint ein ebay schnapper gewesen zu sein
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SYNTACE-FORCE-1-5-VORBAU-1-5-31-8-MM-55-MM-LANG-/111849030375




Genau der Schnapper war es  
super Zustand und sogar schon mit 4 Titanschrauben 




BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn für ne Lefty ist, sollte es aber kein 1.5 sein, oder?



Die Lefty Olaf und auch schon die Supermax haben 1.5 (OnePointFive) und nicht mehr die Headshock-Größe (1.56),
die Auswahl an passenden Vorbauten ist aber trotzdem sehr bescheiden 

Neu gibt es mittlerweile nur noch eine gute Hand voll Vorbauten in 1.5:
Truvativ Holzfeller, Thomson X4, Reverse S-Trail, Controltech FX1.5, Easton Havoc und die original Cannondale Vorbauten


----------



## michi3 (20. Dezember 2015)

Fabric Flaschenhalter und heute gleich auf Trailtauglichkeit geprüft...


----------



## testvehicle (22. Dezember 2015)

Sixpack Griffe, Lenker(Menace725) und Vorbau....
Und da ich noch nen passenden Sattel gesucht habe, tut es erstmal ein 7 Euro Teil aus China frisch aus der Bucht.


----------



## e-kibo (22. Dezember 2015)

Tach Post 
SQLab 311 und nen Ergon SME3 Pro. Erstaunlich das so kleine Änderungen den Fahrkomfort so erhöhen


----------



## univega 9 (22. Dezember 2015)

e-kibo schrieb:


> Tach Post
> SQLab 311 und nen Ergon SME3 Pro. Erstaunlich das so kleine Änderungen den Fahrkomfort so erhöhen
> Anhang anzeigen 446554


Der Lenker ist top...Hab ich mir auch besorgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fossi85 (22. Dezember 2015)

Mal ein neues 11-Fach Schaltwerk um hinten bequem aufs 42er zu schalten. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aardvark (22. Dezember 2015)

gute Wahl. funzt super.


----------



## Fossi85 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe es auch versucht mit der Schlagwerk DIY Lösung. Hat auch funktioniert. Nur nicht so sauber wie jetzt. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (22. Dezember 2015)

e-kibo schrieb:


> Tach Post
> SQLab 311 und nen Ergon SME3 Pro. Erstaunlich das so kleine Änderungen den Fahrkomfort so erhöhen
> Anhang anzeigen 446554


Wäre eine Alternative zum Answer 20/20. Aber die Farbe ist so lala. Ist da schon jemand mit Aceton dran?


----------



## e-kibo (22. Dezember 2015)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist top...Hab ich mir auch besorgt...


Wie stellst Du den ein wenn ich fragen darf. Lenkerenden neutral oder mehr nach oben. Ich hab den so gedreht das die Enden nach oben zeigen, dadurch sind die Handgelenke gerade.


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)

e-kibo schrieb:


> Wie stellst Du den ein wenn ich fragen darf. Lenkerenden neutral oder mehr nach oben. Ich hab den so gedreht das die Enden nach oben zeigen, dadurch sind die Handgelenke gerade.


wie es dir am besten passt, wurde ich sagen.
Habe den Lenker am "schmalspur" MTB, und Top zufrieden


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist da schon jemand mit Aceton dran?


Ja ich, hab ihn eingelegt


----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ja ich, hab ihn eingelegt


Offensichtlich erkennen andere hier einen Gag, der sich mir nicht erschließt. Ich bitte daher um Aufklärung, was das mit dieser überaus saueren saueren Gurke zu tun hat


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2015)

Das fällt eindeutig zweideutig unter die Kategorie "Gurking for Kochpliments". 
Gruß Trail Gurker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Offensichtlich erkennen andere hier einen Gag, der sich mir nicht erschließt. Ich bitte daher um Aufklärung, was das mit dieser überaus saueren saueren Gurke zu tun hat



Mangels eingelegtem-Lenker-Bild hab ich mal die Gurke genommen  Sowas versteht man aber eventuell auch erst ab 4-5 Bier 
Und dass die so sauer schaut wundert mich nicht, oder wolltest du in dem Glas versauern


----------



## stuhli (23. Dezember 2015)

@Bumble ....... Das Gurkengesicht sieht Deinem Avatar sehr ähnlich. Säuft der auch Gurkenwasser ?


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

stuhli schrieb:


> Säuft der auch Gurkenwasser ?



Klar, um morgens wieder wach zu werden


----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. Dezember 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Fabric Flaschenhalter und heute gleich auf Trailtauglichkeit geprüft...


Hält die Flasche? Eigentlich fahr ich seit Jahren keine Flaschenhalter mehr aber das Teil gefällt mir,minimaler geht nicht 
So könnt ich mir für die kleine Hausrunde den Rucksack sparen,denn Platten gibts mit Fat+tubeless sowieso nicht mehr und Multitool passt auch in die Hose


----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mangels eingelegtem-Lenker-Bild hab ich mal die Gurke genommen  Sowas versteht man aber eventuell auch erst ab 4-5 Bier
> Und dass die so sauer schaut wundert mich nicht, oder wolltest du in dem Glas versauern


Gut, das heißt das elegante orange wird man los?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> .... und Multitool passt auch in die Hose



Oder notfalls heutzutage ums Handgelenk 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gut, das heißt das elegante orange wird man los?


Da ich sowas verbogenes nicht fahre und du immer noch nen tieferen Sinn hinter meinem doofen Spruch suchst  schau mal hier, da erkennt man (vergrößert) dass die Decals auflackiert sind, sollten einfach zu entfernen sein, aber alleine das Orange zu entfernen dürfte schwer sein.
Wenn, dann muss wohl alles runter.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (23. Dezember 2015)

ja ist denn heute schon weihnachten


----------



## michi3 (23. Dezember 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Hält die Flasche? Eigentlich fahr ich seit Jahren keine Flaschenhalter mehr aber das Teil gefällt mir,minimaler geht nicht
> So könnt ich mir für die kleine Hausrunde den Rucksack sparen,denn Platten gibts mit Fat+tubeless sowieso nicht mehr und Multitool passt auch in die Hose



Ja kannst dir kaufen, die Flasche hält bombenfest.


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Ja kannst dir kaufen, die Flasche hält bombenfest.


Liefertermin bei R2Bike ist Jan.2016, wo hasten deinen her ?


----------



## michi3 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich zum Testen bekommen, keine Ahnung ob man den schon irgendwo kaufen kann, ich dachte den gibt es schon überall.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2015)

http://www.bike-market.de/fabric-Trinkflasche-Water-Bottle-CLR-22oz?gclid=COKCnY6g8skCFQTjGwodR_UMRw
http://www.fahrrad.de/fabric-cagele...6_pla&ef_id=Vnq3oQAABN4trU28:20151223150257:s
Zum Beispiel.
Und noch einer:
http://www.bikerspointshop.de/zubeh...sche-die-keinen-halter-mehr-braucht-clear-red


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

Nöö, Liefertermin verschiebt sich immer wieder, oder es is bereits alles ausverkauft und die warten schon auf die zweite Charge 
Einzelne bunte Teile gibts, aber ich hätte gern den hier in grau/schwarz


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2015)

Den bekomme ich auch, ist aber wohl erst in der zweiten Januarwoche lieferbar.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2015)

Glaub den fasse ich fürs Fati auch mmal ins Auge 

G.


----------



## univega 9 (23. Dezember 2015)

e-kibo schrieb:


> Wie stellst Du den ein wenn ich fragen darf. Lenkerenden neutral oder mehr nach oben. Ich hab den so gedreht das die Enden nach oben zeigen, dadurch sind die Handgelenke gerade.


Bei mir steht er leicht nach unten...Ob das die endgültige Position ist weiß ich noch nicht. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2015)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht er leicht nach unten...Ob das die endgültige Position ist weiß ich noch nicht. ..


Mit zunehmendem Alter ist das wohl normal....... und bleibt oft auch so, habe ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## univega 9 (23. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mit zunehmendem Alter ist das wohl normal....... und bleibt oft auch so, habe ich mir sagen lassen.


Du must es ja wissen.


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2015)

Hab den Fabric schon seit Anfang September im Einsatz (Messemuster sei Dank). 
Hier mal ein paar Gedanken dazu...bei mir hat er die Flasche immer anstandslos gehalten. Ob es aber auch dann hält, wenn's richtig rumpelt, ist von der Füllmenge abhängig. 
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2015/11/24/fabric-cageless-waterbottle-doppeltest/

Schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2015)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Du must es ja wissen.


Eigentlich noch nicht, aber die Physik sagt, dass die Schwerkraft am Ende wohl immer siegt.
Am besten, wir fangen so langsam mal mit _Gravity_ an.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Eigentlich noch nicht, aber die Physik sagt, dass die Schwerkraft am Ende wohl immer siegt.
> Am besten, wir fangen so langsam mal mit _Gravity_ an.


austricksen und Handstand erlernen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2015)

Endlich Weihnachten...endlich 35mm Rise







G.


----------



## hw_doc (24. Dezember 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Liegt zwar schon ein wenig, aber vielleicht wird es ja trotz des Mistwetters noch was:



So, pünktlich zu Fest sind die Basteleien beendet und ich konnte mir anstelle eines nadelnden Baums ein grünes Bike ins Wohnzimmer stellen:





Mit den ganzen nicht-Fatbike-spezifischen Anschaffungen dafür wollt ich hier keinen langweilen und für ein Bild vom Lenker hätt ich wohl endgültig einen auf die Moppen bekommen...  B)


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2015)

Bist mim Tomac verwandt oder verschwägert  

G.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist denn heut scho Weihnachten? 





Leider ist gerade kein fettes Laufrad zur Hand bzw in Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (24. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist mim Tomac verwandt oder verschwägert
> 
> G.



Einmal draufsetzen und Du wirst sehen, wie gut das auch für Normalsterbliche funktioniert!  B)
Hier hab ich noch ein paar Bilder reingesetzt!


----------



## schrabbel (24. Dezember 2015)

Nach dem Dorn-Durchstich-Desaster vom letzten Wochenende habe ich mir kurzfristig einen Satz Jackalopes zwecks  Tubelessbefriedigung zu Weihnachten gegönnt   Gestern aufgebaut und heute 4 Stunden durchs Gehölz ohne auch nur 1 mal nachpumpen zu müssen, ..wie geil.  Weihnachtsgeld is nu futsch


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2015)

Oh man, und ich frage mich was Jackalopes sind und gibs auch noch bei google ein. Und denk mir dann, was haben Hasen mit Geweih mit Tubeless zu tun 
Das nächste mal so fotographieren das man die Schrift auch lesen kann 

G.


----------



## schrabbel (24. Dezember 2015)

Kann man doch lesen


----------



## hw_doc (24. Dezember 2015)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Nach dem Dorn-Durchstich-Desaster vom letzten Wochenende habe ich mir kurzfristig einen Satz Jackalopes zwecks  Tubelessbefriedigung zu Weihnachten gegönnt   Gestern aufgebaut und heute 4 Stunden durchs Gehölz ohne auch nur 1 mal nachpumpen zu müssen, ..wie geil.  Weihnachtsgeld is nu futsch
> Anhang anzeigen 447049



Aber für tubeless allein hätt's die ja nicht gebraucht, nich?
Da war wohl "Haben wollen" mit im Spiel...


----------



## schrabbel (24. Dezember 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aber für tubeless allein hätt's die ja nicht gebraucht, nich?
> Da war wohl "Haben wollen" mit im Spiel...


Nexties haben bei mir einen extremen haben wollen Effekt ausgelöst, ..aber importieren und jemanden finden der mir die Dinger aufbaut haben mich dann doch abstand nehmen lassen. Naja und letzte Woche hatte ich 2 platte Reifen und nur 1 Ersatzschlauch, ..dann kommt man halt mal schnell auf so eine nerdige Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2015)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Nexties haben bei mir einen extremen haben wollen Effekt ausgelöst, ..aber importieren und jemanden finden der mir die Dinger aufbaut haben mich dann doch abstand nehmen lassen. Naja und letzte Woche hatte ich 2 platte Reifen und nur 1 Ersatzschlauch, ..dann kommt man halt mal schnell auf so eine nerdige Idee



Nexties bekommt man doch ganz easy über den Europavertrieb, der in Finnland sitzt und einem sogar die Laufräder baut.


----------



## schrabbel (24. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nexties bekommt man doch ganz easy über den Europavertrieb, der in Finnland sitzt und einem sogar die Laufräder baut.


Vielleicht könnte der Europavertrieb ja mal ein bisschen sichtbarer und offensiver auftreten, dann hätte ich jetzt möglicher Weise Black Eagles


----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2015)

Die Mulefut funktioniert doch auch sehr gut tubeless


----------



## schrabbel (24. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Mulefut funktioniert doch auch sehr gut tubeless


Meine habe ich nicht dicht bekommen. Beim Ausladen aus dem Auto ein unvorsichtiger Druck auf eine der Bubbles hat gereicht um den Reifen zu plätten, das war nichts für mich. Im MTBR gibt es einen Mulefut-Tubeless Thread, ..dort haben eine Menge Leute Probleme mit den Felgen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Dezember 2015)

Fürs Fatty noch den passenden Umwerfer zu Weihnachten.
Und zwar nicht fürs Rad aber nen passenden Helm für meinen FAT-Kopf


----------



## Peng999 (25. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nexties bekommt man doch ganz easy über den Europavertrieb, der in Finnland sitzt und einem sogar die Laufräder baut.



Aber dann steht doch mcarbon und nicht Nextie auf den Felgen. 
Das war zumindestems die Antwort aus dem Norden. 

Oder war ich beim falschen Store ?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2015)

Habt ihr mal nen Link?

G.


----------



## zaghombre (25. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ja ist denn heut scho Weihnachten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 447031
> 
> Leider ist gerade kein fettes Laufrad zur Hand bzw in Arbeit.




wie bringst du da 200mm nabe rein?


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2015)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Aber dann steht doch mcarbon und nicht Nextie auf den Felgen.
> Das war zumindestems die Antwort aus dem Norden.
> 
> Oder war ich beim falschen Store ?



Sind aber trotzdem Nexties, Decals sind doch Jacke wie Hose.

Link: 
http://www.nextie.net/international-distributors


----------



## BigJohn (25. Dezember 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> wie bringst du da 200mm nabe rein?


Gar nicht, ist auch nicht geplant. 170er Naben gehen mit etwas Einfallsreichtum und mehr brauche ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Sind aber trotzdem Nexties, Decals sind doch Jacke wie Hose.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.nextie.net/international-distributors



Uiui, Finnisch ist ganz schön unverständlich 

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Uiui, Finnisch ist ganz schön unverständlich
> 
> G.



Mail auf Englisch, kein Problem.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2015)

Fatboy-LRS mit Lager-/Freilaufupgrade als zweite Garnitur, dank @meikltschäcksn zum Schnapperpreis. 
Merci nochmal auf diesem Wege!


----------



## Sandro31 (27. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt bin ich auch hinten Lou


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es Bluto + 4.8er Reifen braucht, mache ich wohl etwas grundlegend falsch. Aber scheee sauber ists, wie aus dem Ei gepellt!


----------



## -zor- (27. Dezember 2015)

Granate


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> Granate


Auch in Kurz schöner als ein F(arley)urz Späßle...


----------



## Sandro31 (27. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn es Bluto + 4.8er Reifen braucht, mache ich wohl etwas grundlegend falsch. Aber scheee sauber ists, wie aus dem Ei gepellt!


An ein Fatbike gehören 4,8 und so sauber sieht es morgen nicht mehr aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> An ein Fatbike gehören 4,8


Oh, ein Dogmatiker Ich liebe Leut, die sagen was sich gehört und was nicht...sch€izz drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (27. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Oh, ein Dogmatiker Ich liebe Leut, die sagen was sich gehört und was nicht...sch€izz drauf


Muss ja jeder selber wissen  aber der Rahmen ist doch dafür ausgelegt .
Ich liebe halt richtig dicke Reifen,sind schön fluffig


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

OK, ich mags halt lieber SpriTTTTTTziGGGGGGG


----------



## Sandro31 (27. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> OK, ich mags halt lieber SpriTTTTTTziGGGGGGG


Dann würde ich aber kein Fatbike fahren


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Ah, jetzt ja! DU bist der Maddin und magst es halt gern GE-MÜÜÜD-LIIJSCH


----------



## Sandro31 (27. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt ja! DU bist der Maddin und magst es halt gern GE-MÜÜÜD-LIIJSCH


Ich fahre ja schlauchlos , es ist also noch agil genug und wendig ist es in Größe S sowieso .


----------



## Bumble (27. Dezember 2015)

Mensch war das lehrreich, darauf gleich mal ne Ladung hiervon sonst explodiert mein Hirn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2015)

Bud und Lou an einem S Rahmen sieht einfach höllisch gut aus 

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja schlauchlos , es ist also noch agil genug und wendig ist es in Größe S sowieso .


Haben wir jetzt bissi Späßle gemacht und weiter viel Spaß mit den Teilen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mensch war das lehrreich, darauf gleich mal ne Ladung hiervon sonst explodiert mein Hirn


Gähn, immer die gleiche Copy&Paste-Psycho-Schiene, wohl bekomms!


----------



## Bumble (27. Dezember 2015)

hoffentlich gibts das Zeug hier bald zu kaufen, wird höchste Zeit


----------



## shibby68 (27. Dezember 2015)

Warum denn hier so unentspannt? Geht doch draußen bisschen fahren und genießt den Frühling


----------



## Bumble (27. Dezember 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Warum denn hier so unentspannt? Geht doch draußen bisschen fahren und genießt den Frühling


Kommt von dem unfassbaren Dünnschiss der hier von sich gegeben wird, soviel kann ich garnet Biken und Frühling geniessen. 
Ich werd mich aber wohl oder übel ans Fatbike Forum 2.0 gewöhnen müssen, dummes Quasseln ohne Ahnung is jetzt In.


----------



## shibby68 (27. Dezember 2015)

Tief durch atmen, rum-Cola genießen und alles wird gut. Was ist denn bei dir mit dem Mittwoch ?


----------



## dukestah (27. Dezember 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Warum denn hier so unentspannt? Geht doch draußen bisschen fahren und genießt den Frühling


machen wir ja, gerne mit 4,8 und bluto und damit es spritzig bleibt wird keine pfütze ausgelassen


----------



## Bumble (27. Dezember 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> machen wir ja, gerne mit 4,8 und bluto und damit es spritzig bleibt wird keine pfütze ausgelassen


Du hast doch gehört dass man das net macht 
Was fällt dir ein ? 

Immer diese Revoluzzer


----------



## Bumble (27. Dezember 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei dir mit dem Mittwoch ?


Würd ich mir gerne kaufen, hab aber noch mit dem Dude ne Menge Arbeit, das wird noch ne gute Weile dauern.
Aber wenn Mittwoch, dann nur starr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (27. Dezember 2015)

Ahh ok ... Starr finde ich optisch nach wie vor das beste aber die bluto macht schon Laune


----------



## exto (28. Dezember 2015)

So langsam glaub ich ja, das Wednesday hat ein Design-Problem:

Das sieht starr einfach so geil aus, dass man sich kaum traut, ne Federgabel rein zu bauen.

Is das dann sowas wie "positiv scheiße"?


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht hat einfach nur die am Markt etablierte Fatbike Gabel das Design Problem, eine Gabel im Stile einer 
Rock Shox RS-1 würde da schon eher passen .


----------



## Bullbaer (28. Dezember 2015)

Gerade eben:


----------



## michi3 (30. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch hinten Lou
> Anhang anzeigen 447686 Anhang anzeigen 447687



Sieht 
echt genial brutal aus, Größe S mit 4.8er , der beste Dude hier im Forum
Für mich schauen die 4.0er Reifen mittlerweile sowieso eher nach B+ als nach Fatbike aus, glaub ich muß meinen Farley Hinterbau weiten.......
Bisher hatten dickere Reifen immer Vorteile gegenüber dem 4.0er.


----------



## Sandro31 (30. Dezember 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Sieht
> echt genial brutal aus, Größe S mit 4.8er , der beste Dude hier im Forum
> Für mich schauen die 4.0er Reifen mittlerweile sowieso eher nach B+ als nach Fatbike aus, glaub ich muß meinen Farley Hinterbau weiten.......
> Bisher hatten dickere Reifen immer Vorteile gegenüber dem 4.0er.


Danke für die Lorbeeren 
Finde auch wenn 4,8 reinpasst , dann rein damit


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Sieht
> echt genial brutal aus, Größe S mit 4.8er , der beste Dude hier im Forum
> Für mich schauen die 4.0er Reifen mittlerweile sowieso eher nach B+ als nach Fatbike aus



Da stimme ich zu, krass was der kleine Rahmen ausmacht, wirkt extrem bullig 

Teilweise erkenne ich B+ garnicht mal auf den ersten Blick weils irgendwie immer noch so dürr wirkt 
Erst im direkten Vergleich fällts mir dann auf


----------



## Sandro31 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich überlege ob ich andere Bremsbeläge verbaue , organische oder sintermetall ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Bremsen - gibt's bei uns nur im Juli/August


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (30. Dezember 2015)

Gerade angekommen


----------



## Sandro31 (30. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bremsen - gibt's bei uns nur im Juli/August


Sehr witzig , wie immer


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Nimm dir halt Knusberflogge  als Vorbild und Bau dir nen Rücktritt, dann kannst ganz cool mitposen 
aber bitte im Kinderfatbikethread


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Sehr witzig , wie immer


Ich glaub du wirst grad gedisst wegen deinem kleinen Rahmen 

Wegen der Bremse: Scheibengröße erhöhen oder halt auf 4Kolben Sättel gehn bringt nen wirklichen Gewinn.
Ich geh mal von Shimano aus bei dir.


----------



## Sandro31 (30. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich glaub du wirst grad gedisst wegen deinem kleinen Rahmen


Damit kann ich gut leben , wenn es so gut aussieht 
Besser als was anderes kleines 

Habe doch schon 4 Kolben Bremse


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Habe doch schon 4 Kolben Bremse



Große Scheiben auch ?

Pass mit den Sinterbelägen bissl auf, können den Sattel erhitzen.

Ich schwör ja generell auf Organisch, komm gut damit klar, hatte aber auch noch nie nen Shimano Sattel, nur die Hebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (30. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Große Scheiben auch ?
> 
> Pass mit den Sinterbelägen bissl auf, können den Sattel erhitzen.
> 
> Ich schwör ja generell auf Organisch, komm gut damit klar, hatte aber auch noch nie nen Shimano Sattel, nur die Hebel


Vorne 200 und hinten 180 mm .
Habe die Sram Guide RS .
Habe mir aber Shimano ICE-Tec Bremsscheiben bestellt, mal sehn


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2015)

Bei Shimano nehm ich immer die Sinter. Die Organischen nutzen sich viel zu schnell ab und hab echt keinerlei Vorteile 

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei Shimano nehm ich immer die Sinter. Die Organischen nutzen sich viel zu schnell ab und hab echt keinerlei Vorteile



Steht das irgendwo auf den Belägen, welche Mischung man erwischt hat? Hab auf dem Dicken 'ne Zee mit 180/160 und auf der Krampe seit Neuestem die 2016er XT, ebenfalls mit 180/160.
Wenn ich wüsste, ob das einmal die organischen und einmal die Sinterbeläge sind, könnte ich mal den Verschleiß etc. beobachten.

Mit welchen Belägen werden die Bremsen denn ausgeliefert?



Sandro31 schrieb:


> Besser als was anderes kleines



Ein B-Nimble?


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob ich andere Bremsbeläge verbaue , organische oder sintermetall ?


Und das machst du in diesem Thread, weil...?


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Dezember 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und das machst du in diesem Thread, weil...?



...mich das jetzt auch interessiert. 

Guten Rutsch, Flo!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo auf den Belägen, welche Mischung man erwischt hat? Hab auf dem Dicken 'ne Zee mit 180/160 und auf der Krampe seit Neuestem die 2016er XT, ebenfalls mit 180/160.
> Wenn ich wüsste, ob das einmal die organischen und einmal die Sinterbeläge sind, könnte ich mal den Verschleiß etc. beobachten.
> 
> Mit welchen Belägen werden die Bremsen denn ausgeliefert?
> ...



Dummerweise meistens mit den Organischen. Wie es bei der Zee ist weiß ich aber nicht. In der Regel haben die Organischen eine schwarze Trägerplatte und die Sinter eine glänzende.
Bei meinen ganzen XT und XTR Bremsen waren immer Organische eingebaut. Die hab ich dann auch erst immer mal weggebremst oder als Notbeläge im Camalback verstaut 

G.


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und das machst du in diesem Thread, weil...?


Er will sie sich ja kaufen und danach hier posten als Neuanschaffung


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...mich das jetzt auch interessiert.
> 
> Guten Rutsch, Flo!




Wünsch ich dir auch, Fabi! 



Bumble schrieb:


> Er will sie sich ja kaufen und danach hier posten als Neuanschaffung


Achso! Dann passe ich den Titel an: "Nabelschau, was ich mir kaufen will."


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Dezember 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Achso! Dann passe ich den Titel an "Nabelschau, was ich mir kaufen will."



"Schaut, was ich Neues für's Fatbike erwarte - Der Ultraschall-Thread"


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Dezember 2015)

Und wir wissen ja: Wie es in den Thread hineinruft, so ultraschallt es heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (30. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Er will sie sich ja kaufen und danach hier posten als Neuanschaffung


Der DHL Mann hat eben die Bremsscheiben gebracht , werden morgen Früh drangeschraubt und dann mal sehn ob ich neue Bremsbeläge brauche


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Der DHL Mann hat eben die Bremsscheiben gebracht , werden morgen Früh drangeschraubt und dann mal sehn ob ich neue Bremsbeläge brauche


Bild machen und posten nicht vergessen


----------



## Girl (30. Dezember 2015)

Größere Bremsscheiben sind dann sinnvoll wenn man nach mehreren Hundert Tiefenmetern in anspruchsvollem Gelände das Gefühl hat die Kiste mit der Fingerkraft nicht mehr zum stehen zu bekommen!

Wenn Du @Trail Surfer es zu Beispiel am Lago schaffen solltest den 601er mit einer 160 oder 180mm Scheibe in einem Zug durchzufahren, darfst Du gern über die Sinnlosigkeit größerer Bremsscheiben sinieren.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2015)

Uuuuuups auf´m Schlips getreten. 
_böse Holländer _[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]

zurück zum neues:
habe auch was neues am Fatbike, weil´s besser aussieht.
Kucksdu


----------



## Sandro31 (30. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bild machen und posten nicht vergessen


Mache ich


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2015)

Der Vorteil großer Bremsscheiben liegt darin, das man bei gleicher oder sogar mehr Bremskraft, zum Beispiel bei Shimano auf Servowave verzichten kann.
Shimano XTR CC Hebel und große Scheibe ist dadurch wesentlich dosierbarer als Sevowavehebel mit kleinerer Scheibe.
180er Scheiben sind eh wie 650B...nix Halbes und nix Ganzes 

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Dezember 2015)

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass wir jetzt alle wieder klarkommen und kein weiteres Öl ins Feuer gießen?
Ich habe absolut keine Lust darauf, mein erstes Jahr als Mod mit einer Eskalation zu beenden.

Vielen Dank, ich wische dann mal durch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fabian


----------



## BigJohn (30. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo auf den Belägen, welche Mischung man erwischt hat? Hab auf dem Dicken 'ne Zee mit 180/160 und auf der Krampe seit Neuestem die 2016er XT, ebenfalls mit 180/160.
> Wenn ich wüsste, ob das einmal die organischen und einmal die Sinterbeläge sind, könnte ich mal den Verschleiß etc. beobachten.
> 
> Mit welchen Belägen werden die Bremsen denn ausgeliefert?


Auch wenn das vielleicht zu nem blöden Moment kommt: die Sinter Beläge sehen metallisch/nach Kupfer aus, die organischen nach Kunststoff. 
Meiner Meinung findet man ab Werk meistens organische Beläge in der Bremse.


----------



## zoomer (30. Dezember 2015)

So weit ich es in Erinnerung habe steht da hinten eine Nummer drauf.
Die von meinen SLX gegoogelt ergab "biologisch" - was ganz gut zum Erfühlten passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Dezember 2015)

Die im Handel erhältliche SLX-Bremse mit Sinterbelägen lautet öfters mal auf den Beinamen "Trail". Habe die mir gerade bestellt, Vorder- und Hinterbremse günstigster Preis bei 4thebike.de:
http://www.4thebike.de/komponenten/...r-metall-typ-b-br-m675-ice-tec-Scheibenbremse
http://www.4thebike.de/komponenten/...t-metall-typ-b-br-m675-ice-tec-scheibenbremse


----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab extra die ohne Eis genommen, sah cooler aus ...
Jetzt muss ich halt an jeder Ampel mit den bösen Blicken leben wenn
ich grad wieder zwei Truthähne abstech ...


YÜÜÜÜÜÜÜCHRÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHH !!11!!!1!elf!!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Dezember 2015)

Die Eis sind mir scheizz sondern es ging/geht um die Sinterbeläge. Die Resin beim Dude hatten auch Eis, wurden gegen Sinter OFF the rocks getauscht, aber ich mach mir jetzt nicht in Jersey wenn ich erst mal metallenes Eis abschmelzen soll. ;-)


----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)

Das war jetzt kein Witz, die Biologischen sind absolut unbrauchbar - zumindest nach einer MucOff
Wäsche. Bremswirkung hebelkraftunabhängig, Geschrei gross und Shimanoscheiben voller Belagsabrieb.

Kann man sicher besser einbremsen als ich es getan hab, aber so was hab ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> ...die Biologischen sind absolut unbrauchbar


Sind die Beläge der Magura MT7 organisch ? Denke schon, bzw. bin mir zu 99% sicher. Hab da keinerlei Probleme mit, super Bremswirkung und wenig Verschleiss. Was macht da Shimano anders ?


----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)

Hängt von allen Teilen ab.
Bei der BB7 bremsen die Organischen bei wenig Kraft bissiger, lassen aber bei Erwärmung nach.
Da sind mir die Gesinterten auch lieber. Meine Billig-Hayes mit Gemischten ist vollkommen unauffällig.
Was in den Guides vom ICT drin ist hab ich noch gar nicht nachgesehen, unauffällig sehr gut (180/160).
Meine ganzen Elixiers waren auch unauffällig, ich schätze mal Sinterbeläge.
Ich dachte immer die Organischen wären leiser ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das war jetzt kein Witz, die Biologischen sind absolut unbrauchbar - zumindest nach einer MucOff
> Wäsche. Bremswirkung hebelkraftunabhängig, Geschrei gross und Shimanoscheiben voller Belagsabrieb.
> 
> Kann man sicher besser einbremsen als ich es getan hab, aber so was hab ich noch nie erlebt.



Ja die Organischen sind total empfindich, immer rausmachen zum Waschen. Am Herd ausbrennen verkraften sie auch nicht wirklich 

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir (alles Shimano) quietschen die Sinterbeläge nach Schneedurchfahrten oder kalter Nässe (wenn noch keine Hitze aufgebaut ist) ganz eklig. Die organischen sind hier sehr viel ruhiger und angenehmer. Sie fühlen sich auch - wie soll ich es nennen - "smoother" oder "organischer" an beim bremsen. Dafür neigen die organischen eher zum Fading und die Sinterbeläge sind auf langen Abfahrten dafür stabiler, was gleichbleibende Bremskraft angeht. Man kann offensichtlich wie so oft nicht alles haben. Verschleiß-Unterschiede hab ich noch keine beobachten können. Kann gut sein, dass es die gibt.


----------



## Sandro31 (31. Dezember 2015)

Bremsscheiben sind dran , sieht schonmal besser aus 
Mal sehn ob sie besser sind.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. Dezember 2015)

Wieder ein kleines Stück in Rot.
Ich mag die Eloxfarbe einfach!


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 448711

Verlinkst du mir bitte mal den Sattel-Adapter, Danke.


----------



## Sandro31 (31. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 448711
> 
> Verlinkst du mir bitte mal den Sattel-Adapter, Danke.


Müsste der sein
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-hr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-r180p-s-26793/wg_id-4297


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben sind dran , sieht schonmal besser aus
> Mal sehn ob sie besser sind.
> Trail Surfer deine dummen Kommentare kannste stecken lassen
> Anhang anzeigen 448710 Anhang anzeigen 448711 Anhang anzeigen 448712



Bud & Lou hat einfach was! Wird auch meine nächste Reifenpaarung 

Schönes Dude!


----------



## JensXTR (31. Dezember 2015)

Heute ist noch ein Paket eingetroffen....


----------



## fatbikepeg (31. Dezember 2015)

ui, cool, inkl. Vorbau.
Schade, dass es den nicht auch in Alu gibt. Für Carbon bin ick zu schwer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2016)

Mal einen Satz 4,0er Fast Traks gesaved


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Januar 2016)

Wenn du noch Gewicht sparen willst, Marco, mach es wie im gleichnamigen Film: Liebling, ich habe die Fast Traks ges(h)aved!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2016)

Nö, liegen ja knapp über meinen Jumbos.


----------



## criscross (1. Januar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal einen Satz 4,0er Fast Traks gesaved


statt der 3 Schläuche hätte es doch auch ne Flasche Milch getan.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> statt der 3 Schläuche hätte es doch auch ne Flasche Milch getan.....



Bin nicht so der Milchfreund, Stefan.
Das Beargrease wird jetzt über den Winter stehen, weshalb da Milch wenig Sinn macht.
Vielleicht gehe ich den Umbau mal vor dem nächsten Renneinsatz an. Vielleicht?!


----------



## Bumble (1. Januar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Beargrease wird jetzt über den Winter stehen, weshalb da Milch wenig Sinn macht.


Ich kenn auch noch die ganzen Horrorstorys, dass man Tubeless nicht länger stehen lassen darf weils dann undicht wird.
Mit der Revo-Milch kann ich das bisher nicht bestätigen, die zeigt sich auch bei 4Wochen Vernachlässigung völlig unbeeindruckt.
Ich würd mal vermuten, dass es reicht alle paar Wochen mal ordentlich am Laufrad zu drehen um die Milch zu verteilen und gut is  Zeitaufwand 1min.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch noch die ganzen Horrorstorys, dass man Tubeless nicht länger stehen lassen darf weils dann *klumpt* .


So meine Erfahrung. Sehe ich immer nach kurzer Zeit schon in der "_Milchkanne_"  (NoTubes Flasche).
Da liegt gegen Ende des Inhalts oft schon ein Latexbällchen drinne.


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So meine Erfahrung. Sehe ich immer nach kurzer Zeit schon in der "_Milchkanne_"  (NoTubes Flasche).
> Da liegt gegen Ende des Inhalts oft schon ein Latexbällchen drinne.


Dann vesuchs mit Conti Revo Milch


----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Januar 2016)

Ob das wirklich an der Milch liegt? Ich denk mal wer tubeless mag freut sich über das genial einfache,leichte System.Wer es nicht mag wird immer irgend eine Ausrede finden...
Hab jetzt hinten auch mal die Conti-Milch drin,gabs im Vergleich zur Zeroflats recht günstig.Mal abwarten...


----------



## tgs (2. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube mittlerweile schon, dass es darauf ankommt, welche Dichtmilch (und wieviel) man verwendet.
Die Eigenschaften der jeweiligen Marken sind schon sehr unterschiedlich, wie ich selbst festgestellt habe.
Mit NoTubes z.B. habe ich angefangen und Klumpen bekommen, wobei die entstandene Schutzhaut dicht hält. Das Zeug vom VAG tyre mobility kit ist nur ein paar Monate gut (gewesen). Zu dünnflüssig und nach einiger Zeit keine wirkliche Dichtfähigkeit mehr.
Seit ein paar Monaten verwende ich die von @Bumble empfohlene Conti Revo Milch. Die macht insgesamt auch den besten Eindruck auf mich.

Das gilt jetzt aber nur für meine 4.8 Fatbike Bereifung. Bei "normalen" LR sieht das evtl. schon wieder etwas anders aus. Aber..., das gehört ja nicht hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (2. Januar 2016)

Nach al den Aussagen dürften die Notubes gefüllten Reifen des Nicolais nach 8 Monaten Standzeit dann ein Problem haben


----------



## F7 Uli (2. Januar 2016)

Ich hab da mal was gebastelt. Da ich im dunkeln viel unterwegs bin, habe ich mir mal leuchtende schwarze Folie eingelegt .  Wie man erkennen kann, ist auf dem Bild ( in der dunkeln Wohnung mit Blitz aufgenommen) die Krasse Wirkung zu Sehen .


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Januar 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 449188 Ich hab da mal was gebastelt. Da ich im dunkeln viel unterwegs bin, habe ich mir mal leuchtende schwarze Folie eingelegt .  Wie man erkennen kann, ist auf dem Bild ( in der dunkeln Wohnung mit Blitz aufgenommen) die Krasse Wirkung zu Sehen .



Leuchtende schwarze Folie ?
Reflektierend ?
Link ?


----------



## F7 Uli (2. Januar 2016)

Die Wirkung ist schon Krass!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2016)

Ich dachte, es gehört hier zum guten Ton, das wenn man hier andere scharf macht, auch seine Quellen verrät.


----------



## F7 Uli (2. Januar 2016)

Hier der Scharfmacher  3M Reflexfolie 580E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (2. Januar 2016)

Klasse, hätte ich mir sofort in grün bestellt, aber 1m für 50 Euro ist mir dann doch etwas heftig.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Januar 2016)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> Klasse, hätte ich mir sofort in grün bestellt, aber 1m für 50 Euro ist mir dann doch etwas heftig.


Ich bin mir sicher es wird billiger wenn der laufende Meter keine 122 cm breit ist


----------



## harni (3. Januar 2016)

Nabend,
ich habe bei mir 3M 953 Reflexfolie verwendet. Gibts für 2,38€ /m in rot gelb und silber.
Gruß
harni


----------



## Vighor (3. Januar 2016)

harni schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich habe bei mir 3M 953 Reflexfolie verwendet. Gibts für 2,38€ /m in rot gelb und silber.
> Gruß
> harni


Denke mal das der Uli schwarz haben wollte und die gibt's nicht in 953.


----------



## cluso (3. Januar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal einen Satz 4,0er Fast Traks gesaved



Die Contis fürs Fette?

Das funktioniert?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2016)

cluso schrieb:


> Die Contis fürs Fette?
> 
> Das funktioniert?



Klar! Bis 4,0" bei mir. 
Manche fahren die Contis auch bis 4,8", aber da fliegt dir mMn bei der härteren Gangart der Butylschrott um die Ohren...


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Januar 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1945843]
	
[/URL]
Der Sattel kommt aus der Restekiste, die ESI sind neu. Der Farbton passt nicht ganz, stört mich aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## criscross (4. Januar 2016)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Der Sattel kommt aus der Restekiste, die ESI sind neu. Der Farbton passt nicht ganz, stört mich aber nicht wirklich.


wenn erstmal nen bissle Patina auf den Griffen sitzt.....denn passt das schon besser


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Januar 2016)

Doppelpost,sorry!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Januar 2016)

So einen Sattel hätte ich auch gerne in meiner Restekiste gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (4. Januar 2016)

Der Sattel kommt vom Rennrad, da bin ich kürzlich auf den Kommvor umgestiegen. Für meinen Allerwertesten passt der Speedneedle einfach super, der ist den hohen Preis (neulich für 169€ im Angebot gesehen) auf jeden Fall wert!


----------



## MTsports (8. Januar 2016)

Das warten hat ein Ende und der lustige alte Mann mit rotem Umhang hat mich doch noch gefunden


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2016)

MTsports schrieb:


> Das warten hat ein Ende und der lustige alte Mann mit rotem Umhang hat mich doch noch gefunden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 451143 Anhang anzeigen 451144
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 451145


Das sieht ja mal super aus, erzähl mal was darüber, was, wo, wieviel


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Januar 2016)

Ein neuer Knochen für den Dude...


----------



## MTsports (8. Januar 2016)

Sagt glaube ich alles darüber 

http://www.industrynine.net/fatbike-wheels/6/BigRig+975+Carbon 





Dutshlander schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal super aus, erzähl mal was darüber, was, wo, wieviel


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2016)

MTsports schrieb:


> Sagt glaube ich alles darüber
> 
> http://www.industrynine.net/fatbike-wheels/6/BigRig+975+Carbon


THX aber _Base Price [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]_


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2016)

MTsports schrieb:


> Sagt glaube ich alles darüber
> 
> http://www.industrynine.net/fatbike-wheels/6/BigRig+975+Carbon


Gibts die 85mm Felgen auch einzeln ?


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Gibts die 85mm Felgen auch einzeln ?



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann nein. 
Meine, dass ich mal ein Statement von Hed aufgeschnappt hatte, in dem gesagt wurde, dass man die Felgen nicht einzeln ausliefere. Hat etwas damit zu tun, dass man sicherstellen möchte, dass die Felgen von jemandem eingespeicht werden, der wirklich weiß, was er tut.


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...dass man sicherstellen möchte, dass die Felgen von jemandem eingespeicht werden, der wirklich weiß, was er tut.



Dann wären die eh nix für mich gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dann wären die eh nix für mich gewesen


Das paar Felgen dürfte nach Zoll auch ein ganzes Stück mehr kosten als dein Dude.


----------



## MTsports (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo Bumble, 
Fabian hat recht, die Felgen gibt es nicht einzeln.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Januar 2016)

MTsports schrieb:


> Fabian hat recht, die Felgen gibt es nicht einzeln.



Manchmal ist mir mein Hirn fast ein wenig unheimlich...was sich da alles im Gedächtnis rumtreibt und dann ist doch immer wieder Platz für neue dumme Ideen.


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das paar Felgen dürfte nach Zoll auch ein ganzes Stück mehr kosten als dein Dude.


Dass die auch finanziell im Bereich der Fukushima Felgen liegen hatte ich eh vermutet, aber so bissl Tuning kann nie schaden


----------



## Sandro31 (8. Januar 2016)

Heute eingebaut und morgen werden sie eingebremst .
Mal sehn wie die sind


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (9. Januar 2016)

Kenda Juggernaut Pro - 4.0 120 TPI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (9. Januar 2016)

Wo gab es die denn??


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (9. Januar 2016)

Die gabs direkt von Mondraker.
(Mein Panzer wurde "versehentlich" mit der Sport-Variante ausgeliefert, daraufhin hat mein Händler reklamiert und zwei Gratis-Reifen rausgeschlagen)


----------



## Sandro31 (9. Januar 2016)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Heute eingebaut und morgen werden sie eingebremst .
> Mal sehn wie die sind
> Anhang anzeigen 451219


Sind deutlich besser als die originalen !


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2016)

Da würde mich der Rollwiderstand gegenüber dem JJ interessieren.
Wenn er so leicht ist kann ja nicht viel Gummi bremsen.


----------



## Woppes (9. Januar 2016)

@zoomer,

Hier ein kleiner Test.

http://www.fat-bike.de/kenda-juggernaut-pro-4-0-der-meilenstein/

Gruß Woppes


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2016)

Hatte ich vorhin gefunden/gelesen als ich den Preis gesucht hab 

Vielversprechend
(wenn man wie ich keinen Grip braucht)


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Januar 2016)

Nicht nur für's Fatbike, aber dann doch zu fatbikig um es hier nicht zu zeigen...


----------



## skaster (12. Januar 2016)

Endlich sind die letzten Geschenke eingetrudelt:



 

 



Danke an @projekt für die Kettenblätter und ein Paar Conti Freeride-Schläuchen und dem tollen Paketpreis.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Januar 2016)

@skaster alles für den Elefanten?


----------



## skaster (12. Januar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @skaster alles für den Elefanten?


Sischa, sischa, alles für den Dicken, alles für den Club.
Und dann war ich noch beim Markus in Bocholt , da ich die Reverb bei Rose lassen durfte  hab aber nur Kleinkram mitgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Januar 2016)

26er,Donnerwetter!
Was haste vor?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2016)

Da hättest du ja fast schon das 2er nehmen können.


----------



## skaster (12. Januar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> 26er,Donnerwetter!
> Was haste vor?


Falls ich mal wieder Richtung Süd/Süd/West komme. 26 vorn mit 42 hinten (ist dann die nächste Baustelle) hat beim Dicken eine ähnliche Entfaltung wie 22/34 beim 26 Zoll und die brauch ich dort durchaus, ich finde laufen immer so anstrengend


----------



## skaster (12. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da hättest du ja fast schon das 2er nehmen können.


Selbst umbauen macht doch mehr Spaß


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Selbst umbauen macht doch mehr Spaß


*aufbauen

Bei meinen Plänen wars halt wirtschaftlich nicht mehr sinnvoll und so hab ich quasi für lau das Upgrade auf X01 bekommen.


----------



## chriiss (13. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## -zor- (13. Januar 2016)

sehr schön.. mal einer der die turbine 2fach fährt 
und bist du zufrieden oder gibt es schon was negatives, speziell zur 2fach Geschichte und Turbine?


----------



## chriiss (13. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## fatbikepeg (13. Januar 2016)

Was ist denn mit "2fach" gemeint??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Januar 2016)

Zwei Kettenblätter!


----------



## univega 9 (13. Januar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Zwei Kettenblätter!


Hinten...........lol


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Januar 2016)

Fette Bremse für's Fat Bike








Gesendet von meinem  iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Januar 2016)

[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL] nur eins


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Januar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nur eins



Natürlich 2


----------



## chriiss (14. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2016)




----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Januar 2016)

neue Nussschale


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Januar 2016)

Der Großteil des für den ICT bestellten Krempels ist schon eingetrudelt...

Neue Teile:
Lenker NITTO Bullmoose steal silver
Griffe SIXPACK K-Trix in azurblau mit schwarzen Klemmringen
Mud Guard
Pedalen HT ME03 in raw/silver

Und neue Klamotten für den ultimativen ICT-Style 
dicke Fleecejacke grau melange, Pullover azurblau, Funktionsshirt blau, Fellmütze azurblau, Bandana azurblau
Winterhandschuhe schwarz, Schuhe schwarz (FIVE TEN Freerider), Rucksack (Eastpak Wyoming Into LTD Tropic)

















Lenker und Griffe sind schon montiert


----------



## schrabbel (15. Januar 2016)

Na, haste ne Bastel-Nachtschicht eingelegt?   Fein schauts aus, ..Sattelstütze muss aber auch noch silbern werden.


----------



## Girl (15. Januar 2016)

Für den Tannenbaum wirds aber auch langsam Zeit zu gehen 
Schick geworden mit dem Lenker, die Pedale finde ich so in der Kombination interessant, würde mit unterschiedlichen Schuhen durchaus Sinn ergeben


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2016)

Der Weihnachtsmann kam diesmal reichlich spät, hat aber schicke Porno-Pedale gebracht  

Mit 220gr. nur minimal über der Herstellerangabe von 218gr. pro Paar.

So, jetzt schaun wir mal wie lang die Dinger halten


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Januar 2016)

Sehr gute Wahl! 
Also meine halten noch, nur die Farbe bzw. Pulverbeschichtung ist an den Kanten schon ab, aber das ist ja bei raw nicht das Problem. 
Ich finde den Grip einmalig. Kannst ja dann mal schreiben, ob du das auch so siehst. Ich denke es liegt daran, dass man bei den Pedalen mit der Sohle auf Gewindeseite der Pinschraube steht und nicht auf dem dickeren glatten Pinschraubenkopf. Zusätzlich sind die Pins sehr schlank und verhaken sich gut.


----------



## Fatster (15. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann kam diesmal reichlich spät, hat aber schicke Porno-Pedale gebracht
> 
> Mit 220gr. nur minimal über der Herstellerangabe von 218gr. pro Paar.
> 
> ...



Hömma, ich kenn da nen Stein, ne, da kannste die mal testen


----------



## Peng999 (15. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann kam diesmal reichlich spät, hat aber schicke Porno-Pedale gebracht
> 
> Mit 220gr. nur minimal über der Herstellerangabe von 218gr. pro Paar.


Wie heissen die Dinger ?


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Januar 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wie heissen die Dinger ?


HT Air Evo ME 03 Titan Pedale
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-teile/pedale/air-evo-me-03-titan-pedal.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hömma, ich kenn da nen Stein, ne, da kannste die mal testen


kennste persönlich


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2016)

Das Erste was bei der Montage auffällt:

Im Vergleich zu meinen Oldschool Wellgo MG-1 Titan steht das HT Porno-Pedal bei annähernd identischer Trittflächengröße seitlich ca.6mm weniger weiter raus. 
Das wird sicher helfen, einige Steinkollisionen zu verhindern 

Im direkten Vergleich mit dem alten Brocken ist die geringe Dicke des HT-Pedals äußerst sexy, die Kohle dürfte gut investiert sein (wenns hält)


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> HT Air Evo ME 03 Titan Pedale
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-teile/pedale/air-evo-me-03-titan-pedal.html


Gibts hier im Bikemarkt von nem Schweizer Händler bereits deutlich günstiger, mit Versand aus Deutschland, also kein Stress mit dem Zoll. 
Der bietet auch Pins in Wunschfarbe und Rep-Sätze mit an.

Suchbegriff:
*Ht ME03T*


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> kennste persönlich


da hat er sich 2015 auf Cuba nach 2,5 Metern Pfalz-Trail bereits sein Magnesium Pedal zerstört der liebe Fatster


----------



## Fatster (15. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> da hat er sich 2015 auf Cuba nach 2,5 Metern Pfalz-Trail bereits sein Magnesium Pedal zerstört der liebe Fatster



Petze!  ... aber das waren NIE UND NIMMER zweieinhalb Meter


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Petze!  ... aber das waren NIE UND NIMMER zweieinhalb Meter


Ich werds nachmessen, vielleicht warens auch drei


----------



## Fatster (15. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich werds nachmessen, vielleicht warens auch drei



Gaanichwaa!  ... ich hab mindestens 8, wenn nicht 9 Meter geschafft


----------



## Staanemer (15. Januar 2016)

Die hab ich mich Stahlachse. 

Mit Verlaub, die sind qualitativ der letzte Mist und dazu eine Fehlkonstruktion, dass es jeden Hobbyschrauber zum Trank des Vergessens treibt. 

Nach nicht mal 170 km erstes Lagerspiel. Komplett zerlegt, aufgrund mangelnder Dichtungen völlig verdreckt. Das Vorlager ist ein Witz und völlig ohne Dichtung. 

Die Stoppmuttern halten nicht, durch den Kontakt mit der Schuhsohle dreht sich die Mutter während der Fahrt auf. Ich habs noch gemerkt, sonst hätte ich fast das Pedal verloren. 

Die Pins bitte gleich einkleben, da das Gewinde sehr kurz ist. 

Nach 250 km dreht sich das eine Pedal nur noch widerwillig, dafür eiert das andere mit einer Krummen Achse vor sich hin. 

Schönes blingbling für die Eisdiele, schmeichelnd zu Waage aber in praktischer Anwendung ein Reingall. Und das im Sommer, an Matsch und Schnee will ich gar nicht erst denken. 

Zum Glück gab es anstandslos das Geld zurück.


----------



## Marcy666 (15. Januar 2016)

Genau das sind leider auch meine Erfahrung mit HT-Pedalen, hatte welche am 301...

Die haben nicht einmal eine halbe Saison gehalten:  

- Lager konnten nicht mehr nachgestellt werden
- Pins verloren
- Achse krum
Leider keine Rechnung gehabt, deshalb ab in die Tonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. Januar 2016)

Wenn schon FAT dann auch FAT und BREIT


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Januar 2016)

Zu den HT-Pedalen, ich fahre seit Juli die ME01 am Dude und bin zufrieden mit allem. Auch keinerlei Anzeichen für etwas defektes oder schlecht funktionierendes.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Januar 2016)

Waren sicherlich zwei Montagsmodelle


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Waren sicherlich zwei Montagsmodelle


So wie deine Kurbel nebst Pedalen.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Januar 2016)

Das ist was anderes. Bike bei eBay ersteigert und Pedale waren nur Beigabe und schon sehr alt. Ich hätte im besten Fall schon die neuen Pedalen zur Endmontage mit in den Laden bringen sollen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. Januar 2016)

Direkt dran gefummelt  

Race Face 800x35 + Race Face AEffect 50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (15. Januar 2016)

Hä?

Und warum vergleicht man jetzt ein ME01 mit einem ME03T?


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Die hab ich mich Stahlachse.
> 
> Mit Verlaub, die sind qualitativ der letzte Mist und dazu eine Fehlkonstruktion, dass es jeden Hobbyschrauber zum Trank des Vergessens treibt.
> 
> ...



Erfahrungsgemäß mach ich immer Sachen kaputt die angeblich ewig halten und bekomme angeblichen totalen Schrott nicht klein.

Werd immer mal Feedback geben, da bin ich jetzt sehr neugierig wie sich die Teile bei mir schlagen.

Was an den Pedalen qualitativ schlecht sein soll, versteh ich jetzt übrigens nicht, sind bezogen auf das was ich bisher erkennen kann hervorragend verarbeitet.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Januar 2016)

Ich war vorhin beim Zollamt und durfte meine zwei bestellten Cheeseburger aus den USA abholen (und 19% Mehrwertsteuer nachzahlen).




















BIKASE Cheeseburger Saddle Bag 

(hab zwei davon bestellt, falls jemand einen haben möchte, PN an mich)


----------



## Staanemer (15. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß mach ich immer Sachen kaputt die angeblich ewig halten und bekomme angeblichen totalen Schrott nicht klein.
> 
> Werd immer mal Feedback geben, da bin ich jetzt sehr neugierig wie sich die Teile bei mir schlagen.
> 
> Was an den Pedalen qualitativ schlecht sein soll, versteh ich jetzt übrigens nicht, sind bezogen auf das was ich bisher erkennen kann hervorragend verarbeitet.



Sorry Bumble, ich habe die Jahre viel von Dir gelesen und Dich und Deine Meinungen sehr schätzen gelernt.
Aber diese Aussage wirft ein völlig neues Bild auf Dich, gerade Du, da hätte ich irgendwie mehr technische Affinität erwartet 

Macht aber nix, auf die vermeintliche Qualität im Neuzustand bin ich auch hereingefallen.

Wenn Du die Dinger fährst, wie Du immer fährt, dann erwartet uns der Bumble-Effekt 2 Punkt 0


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Sorry Bumble, ich habe die Jahre viel von Dir gelesen und Dich und Deine Meinungen sehr schätzen gelernt.
> *Aber diese Aussage wirft ein völlig neues Bild auf Dich*, gerade Du, da hätte ich irgendwie mehr technische Affinität erwartet



Jetzt fühl ich mich schlecht 

Werd am Sonntag seit langem wieder mal beichten gehn müssen wie mir scheint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoffentlich bin ich danach wieder reingewaschen.

Edit: Hab grad mal die sexy Pedale abgeschraubt, die dürfen heut Nacht mit ins Bett so schön wie die sind


----------



## Sandro31 (15. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann kam diesmal reichlich spät, hat aber schicke Porno-Pedale gebracht
> 
> Mit 220gr. nur minimal über der Herstellerangabe von 218gr. pro Paar.
> 
> ...


Hatte ich damals auch in der engeren Auswahl , aber die offene sichtbare Mutter hat mich echt abgeschreckt


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2016)

Wir werden sehn ob sie halten, bei den bisherigen vernichtenden Berichten und meiner Erfahrung dass grade das Zeug was nix taugen soll bei mir ewig lebt, werden die Teile aber vermutlich mit mir zusammen in Rente gehn


----------



## exto (16. Januar 2016)

Der Nitto Lenker sieht aus, als sei er speziell für'n ICT gemacht


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Der Nitto Lenker sieht aus, als sei er speziell für'n ICT gemacht


Der Hamburger aber auch


----------



## minihbmichi (16. Januar 2016)

Kaum ist der Schnee da, sind die passenden Schuhe auch gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (16. Januar 2016)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> Kaum ist der Schnee da, sind die passenden Schuhe auch gekommen



Krasse Teile


----------



## Peng999 (16. Januar 2016)

Voll Goil die Dinger.
Taugen die auch zum Wandern oder einfach nur zum Biken ?


----------



## Bumble (17. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> So, jetzt schaun wir mal wie lang die Dinger halten
> Anhang anzeigen 453152 Anhang anzeigen 453153



Hab die Pedale heute mal zerlegt und gefettet. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass die Stop-Muttern zu leicht gehen, daher vermutlich das Losdrehen beim Staanemer.

Hab dann gegen die Stop-Muttern vom Rebuild-Kit gewechselt, welches ich gleich mitbestellt hatte und die Muttern gehen deutlich strammer drauf.

Die Lagerung ist halt absolut minimalistisch, Dichtungen gegen Schmutz sind aber vorhanden !!! Mal schaun wie es im Inneren in 2-3 Monaten ausschaut, wir werden sehn.

Grip ist übrigens mit den FiveTen Impact völlig ausreichend, da gibts garnix zu meckern.


----------



## Vighor (17. Januar 2016)

Mal wieder was neues, ovale Kettenblätter zum probieren und 25g CO2 für den Notfall Unterwegs.


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Januar 2016)

Scheiben und Beläge um die ZEE am Panzer fertig umzurüsten. 







Gesendet von meinem  iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex0303 (19. Januar 2016)

So.... nach 3 großen Stacheln, die während der letzten 4 Touren mit meinen beiden Schläuchen Bekanntschaft gemacht haben probier ichs jetzt mal mit Milch.



 

Falls ich unterwegs Probleme bekomm, weils doch nicht funktioniert, hab ich auch gleich noch zwei Ersatzschläuche gekauft...



 

390 und 408 Gramm.... 

immer schön frisch bleiben


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Januar 2016)

Fertig mit Schrauben. 
Das sollte jetzt ordentlich Bremsen. 






















Gesendet von meinem  iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peng999 (19. Januar 2016)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Scheiben und Beläge um die ZEE am Panzer fertig umzurüsten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem  iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


Was sind das für Scheiben ?


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Januar 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Was sind das für Scheiben ?



Shimano SM-RT 76
In 203 / 180 mm


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (19. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2016)

XT 11 Fach, eben ans Rocky "drangebastelt", endlich auch einen kleinen Gang 
Einfahrtproberollern sagt, jetzt geht auch 100% Steigung 







G.


----------



## Fatpak (22. Januar 2016)

Hoff das steht dem Panzer.
Das hintere müsst auch noch fertig werden ...


----------



## whurr (22. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einfahrtproberollern sagt, jetzt geht auch 100% Steigung


Mit wieviel Zähnen vorne bist Du den unterwegs?
Ich überlege gerade ob ich 22/36 mit XT 11-42 kombiniere.


----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2016)

whurr schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Zähnen vorne bist Du den unterwegs?
> Ich überlege gerade ob ich 22/36 mit XT 11-42 kombiniere.


ich fahre 20/ 32 mit xtr 11-36.....damit gehts auch überall entspannt hoch .....auch ohne Pizzateller am Hinterrad


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2016)

whurr schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Zähnen vorne bist Du den unterwegs?
> Ich überlege gerade ob ich 22/36 mit XT 11-42 kombiniere.


 
Keine Ahnung. Entweder 24 0der26 muß ich mal nachzählen 
Will aber auf jedenfall 2 Zähne vorne mehr haben, um endlich mal mehr wie 25kmh treten zu können. Dann hab ich auf beiden Seiten durch die Umstellung einen Vorteil zu 11-36.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (22. Januar 2016)

22er Blatt mit 36er Ritzel find ich auf einen normalen 26er prima. An Fattie ist mit das für richtig steile Stücke zu wenig.
Ein 20 er Blatt könnte ich natürlich auch versuchen.


----------



## novaterra (23. Januar 2016)

9-44, mal probieren, kann ich vorne eine runter, und deselbe end ubersetzung behalten


----------



## Haukejunior (23. Januar 2016)

Schick da hat einer richtig Geld in die Hand genommen  ich glaube kannst sogar 2 runter wenn ich mich beim Test nicht verlesen habe.


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2016)

novaterra schrieb:


> 9-44, mal probieren, kann ich vorne eine runter, und deselbe end ubersetzung behalten



Bitte unbedingt mal bissl was drüber berichten, wenn meine X01 Kassette mal durch ist, wäre das Teil ganz vorne auf der Wunschliste


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2016)

Cool, die kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ist aber auch nicht wesentlich teurer als die X01. Wenn die Händler nicht mehr die UVP nehmen, wird es interessant.


----------



## novaterra (23. Januar 2016)

Hab 289 bezahlt, wird noch billiger, xx1 kostet auch 240 glaub ich. Uvp von xx1 is 400+ glaub ich, vielleicht de e13 nachstes jaht rund 210-230


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Cool, die kannte ich noch gar nicht.


Schau mal in die News


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schau mal in die News


Ist inzwischen geschehen. Wirkt auf mich sehr gut durchdacht. Vermutlich hat e13 mit der 9-44er Bandbreite die XX1 von 2017 vorweggenommen.


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist inzwischen geschehen. Wirkt auf mich sehr gut durchdacht. Vermutlich hat e13 mit der 9-44er Bandbreite die XX1 von 2017 vorweggenommen.


Schaut wirklich geil aus, ich werde trotzdem erstmal noch einige Erfahrungberichte abwarten.

Die Umschlingung des kleinen 9er Ritzel war doch immer so ein schwer zu realisierender Knackpunkt


----------



## novaterra (23. Januar 2016)

Montage ganz einfach, und nog bisschen platz wenn die kette auf die 9 liegt, vielleicht met den dikkere carbon ketten streben geht es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2016)

Coole Sache  -  kannte ich auch noch nicht.
Bin mal auf die Funktion gespannt. Mein 42er von e13 war nix.


----------



## novaterra (23. Januar 2016)

Laut die mtb news test soll es super funktionieren, gleich wie xx1


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2016)

Ja tu auf jedenfall mal berichten...das 9er kann man ja zur not einfach weglassen 

G.


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2016)

novaterra schrieb:


> Laut die mtb news test soll es super funktionieren, gleich wie xx1


Laut den Bike-Bravos funktioniert immer alles ganz toll 

Vielleicht hast ja trotzdem auch noch eigene Erfahrungen an denen du uns teilhaben lässt.
Angefangen bei der Montage bis hin zur Funktion und dem Verschleiss.....


----------



## novaterra (23. Januar 2016)

Erstmals nur montiert, wollte diese nicht im schlamm verschleisen, da hab ich ne xt 11fach fur.


----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2016)

novaterra schrieb:


> Hab 289 bezahlt, wird noch billiger, xx1 kostet auch 240 glaub ich. Uvp von xx1 is 400+ glaub ich, vielleicht de e13 nachstes jaht rund 210-230


289€ fürn Verschleißteil ist aber auch recht sportlich ......


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> 289€ fürn Verschleißteil ist aber auch recht sportlich ......


Ist ja auch ein sportliches Verschleissteil 

[email protected]


----------



## wj500 (23. Januar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal einen Satz 4,0er Fast Traks gesaved


Macht mal nen Bericht, bin gespannt.


----------



## wj500 (23. Januar 2016)

Nicht fuer, sondern neben das Dicke gekauft:
Nach dick kommt dünn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2016)

Nicht schlecht! Den guten Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr in Form einer Diät noch im Januar umgesetzt.


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> 289€ fürn Verschleißteil ist aber auch recht sportlich ......



Man müsste halt mal die Verschleissdauer kennen, ohne da näheres zu wissen ist es müßig drüber zu diskutieren obs zu teuer ist.

Von Sram 1x11 bin ich bisher jedenfalls mal völlig überzeugt.

Man wird sehn ob das E13 da ran kommt was die Haltbarkeit angeht....


----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Nicht fuer, sondern neben das Dicke gekauft:
> Nach dick kommt dünn...



Bitte mal von allen Seiten - trotz der unterfohreninkompatiblen Reifenbreite.

Was ich angeschnitten sehe schaut in meinen Augen unglaublich gut und interessant aus ...


----------



## wj500 (23. Januar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bitte mal von allen Seiten - trotz der unterfohreninkompatiblen Reifenbreite.
> 
> Was ich angeschnitten sehe schaut in meinen Augen unglaublich gut und interessant aus ...



Steht momentan im Wohnzimmer, daher nur mal kurz auf die Terasse gestellt.
Brauch mal besseres Wetter, dann mach ich nochmal Fotos.


----------



## duke209 (24. Januar 2016)

Sagt mal 209€ für ne 190er *hope fatsno pro 2 evo *is doch guter Preis oder?


----------



## Bumble (24. Januar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Sagt mal 209€ für ne 190er *hope fatsno pro 2 evo *is doch guter Preis oder?


http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Hope-Fatsno-Pro-2-EVO-Fatbike-Nabe-rear?rg=5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (24. Januar 2016)

Im Sinne des Forenfriedens. 

Gute Besserung für's Knie!


----------



## Turbo1 (24. Januar 2016)

Danke!


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Januar 2016)

Und damit nochmal allen klar wird, worum es hier eigentlich geht, zeig ich mal mein neues Paar Socken.


----------



## Turbo1 (24. Januar 2016)

Bitte verschieben.Hat nichts mit Fatbike zu tun. Bekleidung bitte im C&A Forenbereich.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Januar 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Bekleidung bitte im C&A Forenbereich.



Dir geb ich C&A...tss. 

Proudly made in 'murica!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Bitte verschieben.Hat nichts mit Fatbike zu tun. Bekleidung bitte im C&A Forenbereich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Macht mal nen Bericht, bin gespannt.


Das kann April werden...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Bitte verschieben.Hat nichts mit Fatbike zu tun. Bekleidung bitte im C&A Forenbereich.


Leg dich besser nicht mit Harry an!


----------



## wj500 (24. Januar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das kann April werden...


Ich dachte Reifen soll man runterfahren bevor sie hart werden...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2016)

...und Schwäne rubbeln, bevor sie weich werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (27. Januar 2016)

Turbine Dropper fürs Farley


----------



## hw_doc (27. Januar 2016)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 457347
> Turbine Dropper fürs Farley



Oh ja, berichte mal, ob sie das Geld wert ist!
Ich find sie etwas... *hust*... "kostenintensiv".  B)


----------



## novaterra (27. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Laut den Bike-Bravos funktioniert immer alles ganz toll
> 
> Vielleicht hast ja trotzdem auch noch eigene Erfahrungen an denen du uns teilhaben lässt.
> Angefangen bei der Montage bis hin zur Funktion und dem Verschleiss.....




Erste schlamm fahrt, 50km nur wasser und schlamm, schlamm und dreck.........  Aber problemlos schalten, eigentlich kein unterschied mit der xx1.


----------



## minihbmichi (28. Januar 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Voll Goil die Dinger.
> Taugen die auch zum Wandern oder einfach nur zum Biken ?




Sind perfekt zum Fatbiken, aber nicht zum wandern, da die Sohle komplett aus Carbon ist


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Januar 2016)

Bei mir sind gestern die Salomon Toundra, bis Minus 40 Grad, angekommen. 
Fürs gemütliche Schneebiken (irgendwann) sicher ausreichend. Der Preis: nur ein Bruchteil des NRTH, aktuell im Netz knapp über 120 Euro.


----------



## dUpl3X (28. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir sind gestern die Salomon Toundra, bis Minus 40 Grad, angekommen.
> Fürs gemütliche Schneebiken (irgendwann) sicher ausreichend. Der Preis: nur ein Bruchteil des NRTH, aktuell im Netz knapp über 120 Euro.



Den Salomon Schuh habe ich auch. Er ist extrem warm und selbst mit dünnen Anzugssocken qualmen die Füße nach kürzester Zeit.
Die Verarbeitung ist auch top. Nur bei Schuhgröße 49 sehen die etwas "klobig" aus


----------



## fatbikepeg (28. Januar 2016)

Ein echter Clownshoe also


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Januar 2016)

Mit meiner Schuhgröße 43 glücklichweise nicht...  Ich brauche so einen Schuh....da leider Kälteproblemfüße.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Januar 2016)

Zwei Container fürs Seelenheil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Januar 2016)

Sommerliches Schuhwerk fürs Fatty:


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2016)

S*o*mmer*!*


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sommerliches Schuhwerk fürs Fatty:





Beides B+ oder 29+/B+?
Ist auf dem Foto nicht ganz eindeutig zu erkennen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> S*o*mmer*!*


Schon genug vom Winter? 



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Beides B+ oder 29+/B+?
> Ist auf dem Foto nicht ganz eindeutig zu erkennen.


Beides B+. Liegt daran, dass der Crux links deutlich üppiger ist als der RoRo.


----------



## duke209 (30. Januar 2016)

Jemand schon im Besitz bzw. Erfahrungen mit:
https://www.feedbacksports.com/shop/pro-truing-stand/


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2016)

Ob man damit anständig zentrieren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kubotan (31. Januar 2016)

Zwar nicht für's Fatbike aber ein Fatbike kam...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MfG Stefan


----------



## Fossi85 (31. Januar 2016)

Kannst du mal verraten was das für eine Rahmentasche ist?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kubotan (31. Januar 2016)

Diese hier...
https://www.apidura.com/product/road-frame-pack-small/


MfG Stefan


----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ob man damit anständig zentrieren kann?



Ja....und ob 26er mit 4.x reinpassen (laut Test ging ein 29+ mit 3.0 rein..


----------



## BigJohn (31. Januar 2016)

Naja, zentriert wird ja eher ohne Reifen. Nen Seiten/Höhenschlag bekommt damit sicher raus, aber man bräuchte mindestens  noch ne Zentrierlehre wenn ein laufrad aufbaut.


----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2016)

Bei mir ist das Ausschlusskriterium die Achsbreite.
Da ist schon vor 197 mm Schluss


----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Ausschlusskriterium die Achsbreite.
> Da ist schon vor 197 mm Schluss



Wird doch nur einseitig fixiert?  Wie meinst du das...


----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2016)

Waren wir nicht gerade beim Zentrieren 

Bei meinem Zentrierständer ist da Schluss.
(Zum Glück hatten die Räder vom ICT bereits von Haus aus eine gleichmässige Speichenspannung)


----------



## fatbikepeg (4. Februar 2016)

neu: Flaschenhalter + Flasche, die neuen Pedalen sind nun auch endlich dran, Hupe, Nussschale (ja, Lächeln muss ich noch üben) 
















Mein Anti-Aging-Tipp: Fett glättet die Falten


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> (ja, Lächeln muss ich noch üben)


Auf´m Fatbike? Bist du irre?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2016)

Noch ne Nussschale, und wir können nen fatten Klub gründen!


----------



## fatbikepeg (4. Februar 2016)

Als Frau hab ich es ja eh schon sehr schwer... nicht nur, dass ich jeden Morgen überlegen muss, was ich denn schickes anziehe... ich muss auch noch überlegen, welches Fatbike ich nehme und welchen Helm ich dazu aufsetze


----------



## Fossi85 (4. Februar 2016)

Mal ne Ablösung für die unterdimensionierte Shimano Bremse am Dude. 


Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ... ich muss auch noch überlegen, welches Fatbike ich nehme *und welchen Helm ich dazu aufsetze *


Wenn mit zunehmendem Alter die Bäckchen nach unten rutschen, nimm Birne statt Melone.


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2016)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Mal ne Ablösung für die unterdimensionierte Shimano Bremse am Dude.



Warum nimmst nicht die Centerlock-IS-Adapter die beim Dude serienmäßig montiert sind ?


----------



## Fossi85 (4. Februar 2016)

Die habe ich genommen. Die Trickstuff müssen zurück. Wäre von Vorteil gewesen wenn ich vorher mal nachgeschaut hätte. ;-)


Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn am Dude für ne Bremse dran? Die MT4 ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ein Super-Anker.


----------



## Fossi85 (4. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Dude für ne Bremse dran? Die MT4 ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ein Super-Anker.



Da ist ne BR-M506 drin. Im Grunde ne Bremse für ein Trekkingrad. 


Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die MT4 ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ein Super-Anker.


Wollt ich auch zuerst schreiben 
Vor allem gibts für paar Euro mehr ne MT5 !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fossi85 (4. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch zuerst schreiben
> Vor allem gibts für paar Euro mehr ne MT5 !!!!



Richtig. Und wenn ich auf ne MT 5 paar Euro drauflege hab ich ne MT 7 und so geht's weiter. Ich denke in meinem Fall ist die MT 4 ausreichend. Bis jetzt bin ich immer zu stehen gekommen. 


Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2016)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Ich denke in meinem Fall ist die MT 4 ausreichend. Bis jetzt bin ich immer zu stehen gekommen.


Musst du wissen, erwarte aber bitte nicht viel mehr als von der Serienbremse  mit der kommt man auch prima zu stehen, da waren eigentlich nur die Scheiben der limitierende Faktor.

MT4-->MT5  15€ unterschied

MT5-->MT7  100€ Unterschied

nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2016)

Größere Scheiben drauf, vorne 200er und hinten 170er (habe ich auch) und man muss noch nicht einmal das Hinterrad verändern. Da braucht es keine anderen, neuen Bremsen (in 99% aller Fälle). Finde ich den besten Bremsen-Tuning-Tipp beim Dude, wenn es um wenig Kohle für viel Wirkung geht.


----------



## Fossi85 (4. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Musst du wissen, erwarte aber bitte nicht viel mehr als von der Serienbremse  mit der kommt man auch prima zu stehen, da waren eigentlich nur die Scheiben der limitierende Faktor.
> 
> MT4-->MT5  15€ unterschied
> 
> ...



Ich finde es sind mehr Euro Unterschied bei einem der mit Scheiben. 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Disc-Sets/Magura-Disc-Sets---931_2023.html


Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2016)

Wenn es um meinen letzten Beitrag geht, ich schrub ganz klar "nicht die Bremse wechseln, sondern lediglich auf vernünftig(e), größere Scheiben".


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2016)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Ich finde es sind mehr Euro Unterschied bei einem der mit Scheiben.
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Disc-Sets/Magura-Disc-Sets---931_2023.html
> 
> ...


kommt immer auf den Shop an, man muss schon bissl suchen 
hab auch schon ne MT5 fix und fertig mit scheibe und adapter für 70€ bekommen, das war abern Schnäppchenjäger-Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fossi85 (4. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn es um meinen letzten Beitrag geht, ich schrub ganz klar "nicht die Bremse wechseln, sondern lediglich auf vernünftig(e), größere Scheiben".



Würde auch gehen. Ist nur immer so ne Sachen damit. Canyon sagt das ne 200mm Scheibe nicht zugelassen ist. 


Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2016)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Würde auch gehen. Ist nur immer so ne Sachen damit. Canyon sagt das ne 200mm Scheibe nicht zugelassen ist.
> 
> 
> Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


dann dürfte von der Logik her auch keine extrem bissige Bremse mit 180er Scheibe zugelassen sein 

aber klar, herstellerangabe ist vorhanden, das stimmt schon


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2016)

Zu solchen Äußerungen sag ich immer "Selbstversuch macht kluch" und das mach ich dann auch so. 
Anders herum lässt sich i.d.R. _immer _ein Grund finden, es _nicht_ anders zu machen. Nur bringt das dann _niemanden _weiter!


----------



## Fossi85 (4. Februar 2016)

Wird schon halten das Teil. Wenn nicht lasse ich euch auf jedenfall teilhaben. 


Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


----------



## Fossi85 (4. Februar 2016)

Ich freu mich jedenfalls über meine neue Bremse und das lass ich mir nicht madig reden. 


Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


----------



## Rubberduckxi (4. Februar 2016)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jedenfalls über meine neue Bremse und das lass ich mir nicht madig reden.
> 
> 
> Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus



Und ich mit dir! Mal was ausprobieren, ist doch gut! Bitte in Bälde ein Bild wenn montiert


----------



## Fossi85 (5. Februar 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Und ich mit dir! Mal was ausprobieren, ist doch gut! Bitte in Bälde ein Bild wenn montiert














So, mal noch schnell paar Bilder gemacht. 


Glück Auf vom Handapfel aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2016)

Die Gabel würde ich noch vor abscheuern der Farbe durch die Kabelbinder schützen.


----------



## exto (5. Februar 2016)

Nur mal so:

Ich hab die MT5 am Tandem. Wenn ich da mit meiner Süßen als Stoker und Wochenendgeraffel ans Rad gezurrt zum stehen komme, sollte das auch sonst einigermaßen hinhauen


----------



## LANDOs (6. Februar 2016)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Scheiben und Beläge um die ZEE am Panzer fertig umzurüsten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem  iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


Habe an meinem Haibike Fatsix eine Shimano Deore XT M785 mit 180 Scheiben. Was bräuchte ich um auf größeren Scheiben umrüsten zu können? Gibt es da ein komplett fertiges Umrüstkit zu bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (6. Februar 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Zwei Container fürs Seelenheil



Willst Du von 4,0 auf 4,8 Jumbo Jim aufrüsten?
Würde gerne einmal von der sehen wollen, wie der optische Unteschied und Höhe und Breite in gemessen ist. Die Reifendatenbank gibt da leider nichts her...


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2016)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Willst Du von 4,0 auf 4,8 Jumbo Jim aufrüsten?
> Würde gerne einmal von der sehen wollen, wie der optische Unteschied und Höhe und Breite in gemessen ist. Die Reifendatenbank gibt da leider nichts her...


Der Unterscheid ist, ums kurz zu machen, enorm


----------



## BigJohn (6. Februar 2016)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Habe an meinem Haibike Fatsix eine Shimano Deore XT M785 mit 180 Scheiben. Was bräuchte ich um auf größeren Scheiben umrüsten zu können? Gibt es da ein komplett fertiges Umrüstkit zu bestellen?


Nur Scheiben und die passenden Adapter für den Bremssattel


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Februar 2016)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Willst Du von 4,0 auf 4,8 Jumbo Jim aufrüsten?
> Würde gerne einmal von der sehen wollen, wie der optische Unteschied und Höhe und Breite in gemessen ist. Die Reifendatenbank gibt da leider nichts her...


Die Zahlen habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Der Unterschied ist allerdings wirklich enorm!

Hab leider kein besseres Bild zur Hand.





Und hier vo/hi in Fullfat 




Edit: im Felt DD Thread hab ich die gemessene breite geschrieben


----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht ob der dicke JJ hinten ins On One Fatty auf Originalfelgen passt ?
(Im Gegensatz zum Lou - Strebe im Yoke)


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand versucht ob der dicke JJ hinten ins On One Fatty auf Originalfelgen passt ?
> (Im Gegensatz zum Lou - Strebe im Yoke)


Der dicke JJ hat schon nen recht ordentlichen Durchmesser, das wird vermutlich nicht passen.
Da ich aber keine OnOne Felgen habe und auch noch nie welche hatte, is das nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Februar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand versucht ob der dicke JJ hinten ins On One Fatty auf Originalfelgen passt ?
> (Im Gegensatz zum Lou - Strebe im Yoke)


Ja, der dicke JJ passt knapp rein.


----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2016)

Super Danke !

Vom Bild her ist der JJ aber mindestens 1 cm im Radius kleiner als der Lou.
Der Lou stand im Test schon in der Strebe, dabei war er damals noch nicht mal
richtig im Reifensitz.


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Super Danke !
> 
> Vom Bild her ist der JJ aber mindestens 1 cm im Radius kleiner als der Lou.
> Der Lou stand im Test schon in der Strebe, dabei war er damals noch nicht mal
> richtig im Reifensitz.


wundert mich auch etwas, mein JJ hat nämlich minimal mehr durchmesser als der Lou, beide tubeless auf DT Felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2016)

Beim 4er JJ habe ich ca. 15 mm platz bis zur Strebe.


----------



## exto (7. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> wundert mich auch etwas, mein JJ hat nämlich minimal mehr durchmesser als der Lou, beide tubeless auf DT Felge



Irgendwie hab ich so langsam das Gefühl, dass es bei den Ausmaßen von Fatbike-Reifen echt fette Streuungen gibt :/


----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich so langsam das Gefühl, dass es bei den Ausmaßen von Fatbike-Reifen echt fette Streuungen gibt :/


auf was spielst an ?
tubeless und schlauchmontage macht auch nen fetten unterschied

ich stell gern mal beide nebeneinander und knipps es für dich


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> auf was spielst an ?
> tubeless und schlauchmontage macht auch nen fetten unterschied
> 
> ich stell gern mal beide nebeneinander und knipps es für dich


Tubeless zu Schlauch unterschieden sich in breite auch nochmal? Dann wohl Richtung dicker bei Tubeless oder?


----------



## exto (7. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> auf was spielst an ?



Auf ne enorme Bandbreite von Messungen. Mir ist klar, dass es ne Menge Einflussfaktoren gibt, dass man vielleicht auch mal beim Messen n Bier zu viel hat, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass, je mehr Messergebnisse vorliegen, sich irgend ein einigermaßen verlässlicher Mittelwert ergibt. 
Beim Thema Fat-Tires scheint das oft nicht der Fall zu sein.
Ich hab z.B. grad 14 Seiten mtbr zum Thema "27.5x4 Hodag" gelesen und mir stehen die Haare zu Berge


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> auf was spielst an ?
> tubeless und schlauchmontage macht auch nen fetten unterschied
> 
> ich stell gern mal beide nebeneinander und knipps es für dich



Mach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (8. Februar 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Auf ne enorme Bandbreite von Messungen. Mir ist klar, dass es ne Menge Einflussfaktoren gibt, dass man vielleicht auch mal beim Messen n Bier zu viel hat, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass, je mehr Messergebnisse vorliegen, sich irgend ein einigermaßen verlässlicher Mittelwert ergibt.
> Beim Thema Fat-Tires scheint das oft nicht der Fall zu sein.
> Ich hab z.B. grad 14 Seiten mtbr zum Thema "27.5x4 Hodag" gelesen und mir stehen die Haare zu Berge



Könntest Du kurz zusammenfassen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Könntest Du kurz zusammenfassen?


Vermutlich etwas in der Art...
DIE neue Laufradgröße.
_Aber der Gummi ist Scheizze._
Optimale Stollengröße zu B2B-Breite.
_Aber der Gummi ist Scheizze._
Als 29+Freak brauche ich den, unbedingt!
_Aber der Gummi ist Scheizze!_
...
Und das 14 Seiten lang?! Vermute ich.


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vermutlich etwas in der Art...
> DIE neue Laufradgröße.
> _Aber der Gummi ist Scheizze._
> Optimale Stollengröße zu B2B-Breite.
> ...


Korrekt


----------



## exto (8. Februar 2016)

Auf das Thema "Größe" bezogen: Unterschiedliche Breiten und Höhen auch bei identischem Setup


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2016)

Kleine Maßnahme für die kleine Feierabendrunde...kommt mit einem Ersatzpaar Studs und Schrauben (ich habe sie nun farblich gewürfelt):





Datt Rot steht ihm joot (Alaaf 

 ):


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. Februar 2016)

... nun habe ich auch endlich eine ergattern können:
Magura MT7 Raceline Edition in neongelb für das BULLS Monster S *sabber*


----------



## CFuDF (8. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kleine Maßnahme für die kleine Feierabendrunde...kommt mit einem Ersatzpaar Studs und Schrauben (ich habe sie nun farblich gewürfelt):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 461202
> 
> ...


find ich zu geil den Fabric halter. bin ich endlich nicht mehr allein hier im forum


----------



## e-kibo (8. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ... nun habe ich auch endlich eine ergattern können:
> Magura MT7 Raceline Edition in neongelb für das BULLS Monster S *sabber*


Sehr schön die Teile Fehlen noch Neongelbe Schuhe und ne Neongelbe Brille.


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. Februar 2016)

e-kibo schrieb:


> Sehr schön die Teile Fehlen noch Neongelbe Schuhe und ne Neongelbe Brille.



hab schwarz-neongelbe Schuhe:


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Februar 2016)

kotz... so viel zum thema 990 gr... war wohl ne märchenstunde  zum glück sind die erst mal nur als reserve gedacht...
















die 1050 sind natürlich noch ok....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2016)

Dann sind die 1,2kg des 4.8er vermutlich auch nicht viel wert...


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dann sind die 1,2kg des 4.8er vermutlich auch nicht viel wert...


mein 4.8er JJ wiegt 1202gr


----------



## Peng999 (9. Februar 2016)

@mikeonbike bike
Das gleiche Erlebnis hatte ich auch nach dem Auspacken der gleicher Reifen


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dann sind die 1,2kg des 4.8er vermutlich auch nicht viel wert...





Bumble schrieb:


> mein 4.8er JJ wiegt 120*2*gr


qed


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> qed


inzwischen dürfter er durch etwas Stollenabrieb knapp unter der magischen Grenze liegen


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Februar 2016)

die 4,8" jj's im letzten jahr hatten 1180 und 1230 gr. das fand ich sehr ok...


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2016)

Letzte Woche zwei JJ 4,8 bekommen. 1180 und 1190 Gramm.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2016)

Da gibt es nichts zu meckern, meine 4.0er JJs vom Dude hatten 1.080 und 1.145 Gramm.

Nur bei schwererer Serienbereifung spart man. Quasi Geissen-Logik: je mehr, desto mehr spart man.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2016)

Hat schon jemand die angekündigten 4,5er JJs im Handel gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (9. Februar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die angekündigten 4,5er JJs im Handel gesehen?




man kann doch froh sein, das die schon 'sehr sehr lange' angekündigten 4.0 und 4.8 endlich im Handel sind


----------



## Mr_Slow (9. Februar 2016)

Na da leiden meine JJ 4,8 ja unter deutlichem Übergewicht


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Februar 2016)

boah  - sind das fatsäcke...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Februar 2016)

Ist das die Snake Skin Version?


----------



## Mr_Slow (9. Februar 2016)

Jupp


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2016)

Die ist aber nicht mit 1,2kg angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Februar 2016)

Laut Schwalbe,1290g!
Knapp verrissen


----------



## Mr_Slow (9. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die ist aber nicht mit 1,2kg angegeben.


Richtig aber doch deutlich über den angegebenen 1290 Gramm


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2016)

Bis 10% Abweichung ist wohl leider nichts zu machen, von wegen Umtausch. Oder ist das doch nur eine Internet-Mär?


----------



## wj500 (9. Februar 2016)

CFuDF schrieb:


> find ich zu geil den Fabric halter. bin ich endlich nicht mehr allein hier im forum


Noe bisse nicht. Meiner kam heute.
Hab ich vor ein paar Wochen in England bestellt und nicht bekommen.
Das erste Mal das eine Auslandslieferung nicht kommt und der Dealer nicht reagiert. 
:-(
Letzte Woche einen in D gefunden, bestellt und heute am Rennrad montiert.
Mal guggn, evtl muss ich den noch* ordern...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2016)

In Berlin (PLZ 13509) auch die grau-schwarze Flasche l a g e r n d (mit weißem Nippel), leider 50 Euro Mindestbestellwert. Gibt es da nicht jemanden in Berlin, der einen Sammelversand machen würde, z.B. @fatbikepeg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> kotz... so viel zum thema 990 gr... war wohl ne märchenstunde  zum glück sind die erst mal nur als reserve gedacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da fällt mir ein, dass ich meine 4,0er Fast Trak auch mal wiegen wollte...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, dass ich meine 4,0er Fast Trak auch mal wiegen wollte...


Und mir fällt ein, dass ich bald mal ein Paar Juggernaut Pro 120TPI wiegen werde... freu.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Februar 2016)

Hoffentlich kommen die bald!


----------



## wj500 (9. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> In Berlin (PLZ 13509) auch die grau-schwarze Flasche l a g e r n d (mit weißem Nippel), leider 50 Euro Mindestbestellwert. Gibt es da nicht jemanden in Berlin, der einen Sammelversand machen würde, z.B. @fatbikepeg



Meine Pulle man von R2-Bike
die schicken auch ne Mail wenn Teile wieder lagernd sind.
Nicht gekommen ist die Pulle von Evans Cycle.
Könnte alles mögliche auf dem Postweg passiert sein.
Aber der Laden meines aktuell grössten Misstrauens reagierte auch auf verschiedene
Nachfragen nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2016)

Ich hole mir auf jeden Fall noch eine Wechselflasche. Soll dann aber die schwarze sein, und die ist bis auf weiteres wohl eben nur in B lagernd lieferbar. R2 hat den Verfügbarkeitstermin der grau-schwarzen bislang immer weiter verschoben, insofern für mich hier eigentlich keine Option.
@wj500 Viel Glück bei deinem UK-Deal. Hab ein bisschen Geduld, die Island Monkeys sind leider manchmal etwas träge, wenn ein ungeduliger Non-nativ-Speaker ein Anliegen hat. Habe aber auch schon das Gegenteil erlebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (9. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und mir fällt ein, dass ich bald mal ein Paar Juggernaut Pro 120TPI wiegen werde... freu.



dito...


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Februar 2016)

Also watt genau soll ick jetze wo kaufen gehen??


----------



## whurr (10. Februar 2016)

Nachdem mal wieder was nicht zum existierenden Werkzeug passte, habe ich die Lösung gefunden und gerade bekommen:







Leider passen die fatten Laufräder nicht mit Bremsschreibe ... aber besser als nichts.
Wie/womit macht Ihr das?


----------



## Girl (10. Februar 2016)

Ich im Rahmen oder Gabel, funktioniert bisher immer problemlos und sind genau mittig.

Welcher Nippelspanner ist das, die sind doch so schlecht lieferbar oder?


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2016)

Da steht jetzt _180mm to 200mm_, aber ohne die Dinger ist doch schon bei 150mm Schluss? Ich musste die Hinterradnabe (177mm) seinerzeit ohne Endkappen einspeichen. Das ging aber recht gut.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (10. Februar 2016)

Mit meinem selbst gebauten Zentrierständer inkl. Adapter geht es ganz prima. Ich finde die Mitte mit einem mit Gummiband fixierten Bleistift. 
Ursprünglich für meine Einräder, jetzt mit Adapter auch für Stechachsen ab 12mm. Schnellspanner geht aber nicht. Sonst aber alles, mit montierter Bremsscheibe. Ich brauch das LR nur auf die V-Aufnahme legen, nichts anziehen oder so, ganz einfach. Nur am Anfang die genaue Lagerbreite justieren


----------



## CFuDF (10. Februar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Noe bisse nicht. Meiner kam heute.
> Hab ich vor ein paar Wochen in England bestellt und nicht bekommen.
> Das erste Mal das eine Auslandslieferung nicht kommt und der Dealer nicht reagiert.
> :-(
> ...


R2 Bike hat einige lagernd, und Radmitte hier in Magdeburg auch bald wieder. von daher sollte das problem mit den bestellen nicht so bestehen.


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Meine Pulle man von R2-Bike
> die schicken auch ne Mail wenn Teile wieder lagernd sind.
> Nicht gekommen ist die Pulle von Evans Cycle.
> Könnte alles mögliche auf dem Postweg passiert sein.
> ...






CFuDF schrieb:


> R2 Bike hat einige lagernd, und Radmitte hier in Magdeburg auch bald wieder. von daher sollte das problem mit den bestellen nicht so bestehen.



 ... hm ... ich weiß ja nich was *eure* FABRIC alles können muss, aber meine hab ich ganz unspektakulär von hier:  

http://sm-parts.net/product_info.php?info=p1656_fabric-water-bottle-wasserflasche-inkl--halter.html


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2016)

Wie viel Trara kann man eigentlich um ne Flasche machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CFuDF (10. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... hm ... ich weiß ja nich was *eure* FABRIC alles können muss, aber meine hab ich ganz unspektakulär von hier:
> 
> http://sm-parts.net/product_info.php?info=p1656_fabric-water-bottle-wasserflasche-inkl--halter.html


gibt ja doch nen paar shops noch die die gelistet haben  hab halt damals bei R2 Bike bestellt, im oktober, weil es da die einzigen waren die den hatten und auch schnell versenden konnten.


----------



## skaster (10. Februar 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Mit meinem selbst gebauten Zentrierständer inkl. Adapter geht es ganz prima. Ich finde die Mitte mit einem mit Gummiband fixierten Bleistift.
> Ursprünglich für meine Einräder, jetzt mit Adapter auch für Stechachsen ab 12mm. Schnellspanner geht aber nicht. Sonst aber alles, mit montierter Bremsscheibe. Ich brauch das LR nur auf die V-Aufnahme legen, nichts anziehen oder so, ganz einfach. Nur am Anfang die genaue Lagerbreite justieren
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 461709


Auf den ersten Blick würde ich jetzt nicht glauben dass du die Bremsscheibe an der Nabe lassen könntest, kann aber perspektivisch täuschen.


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... hm ... ich weiß ja nich was *eure* FABRIC alles können muss, aber meine hab ich ganz unspektakulär von hier:
> 
> http://sm-parts.net/product_info.php?info=p1656_fabric-water-bottle-wasserflasche-inkl--halter.html


Unspektakulär vorbestellbar


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie viel Trara kann man eigentlich um ne Flasche machen?


Wenn man bei der Farbe nicht anspruchsvoll ist, gibts keinerlei Trara.
Aber versuch mal ne dunkle Flasche (damit man den Schmodder net gleich sieht) zu bekommen


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Unspektakulär vorbestellbar



Wie, keine "Dunklen" mehr?  ... is ja wie bei der OSCAR-Verleihung  



Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn man bei der Farbe nicht anspruchsvoll ist, gibts keinerlei Trara.
> Aber versuch mal ne dunkle Flasche (damit man den Schmodder net gleich sieht) zu bekommen


Und den Schmodder, ne, den seh ich lieber ganz deutlich vorher, bevor ich ihn mir ungewollt einverleibe


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie viel Trara kann man eigentlich um ne Flasche machen?


 aber mach es wie bei Schneewittchen und frag den Spiegel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und den Schmodder, ne, den seh ich lieber ganz deutlich vorher, bevor ich ihn mir ungewollt einverleibe


Ach was, kräftig schütteln und gut is  Sind lecker Ballaststoffe und gut für nen schönen festen Stuhl


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sind lecker Ballaststoffe und gut für nen schönen festen Stuhl



Das kann @Stadtwaldflitza s Chili auch und, wichtig! 
Ich muss keine Angst haben, dass mir davon die Haare schneller wachsen  ... samma, kann es sein, dass wir grad so klitzekleines bisschen OT sind?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Aber versuch mal ne dunkle Flasche (damit man den Schmodder net gleich sieht) zu bekommen



Ich würd's ja sehr cool finden, wenn Fabric noch eine Version mit so einem Deckel nachliefern würde, der, ähnlich wie der Schraubverschluss bei den Nalgene Flaschen, mittels eines Rings um den Flaschenhals gesichert ist. Aber mei, man kann nicht alles haben. Ich bin nach mittlerweile knapp 4,5 Monaten immer noch sehr zufrieden mit der Flasche und hab sie auch noch nicht einmal verloren.


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich muss keine Angst haben, dass mir davon die Haare schneller wachsen  ... samma, kann es sein, dass wir grad so klitzekleines bisschen OT sind?



Quatsch...

hab ich mir grad gekauft  Fatbikershampoo 






Fabeymer schrieb:


> ... und hab sie auch noch nicht einmal verloren.



Bestimmt festgeschmoddert am Rahmen


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Quatsch...
> 
> hab ich mir grad gekauft  Fatbikershampoo



4.0 oder 4.8? ... ph-Wert, mein ich?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bestimmt festgeschmoddert am Rahmen



Kann gar nicht sein...hängt ja schließlich an keinem entlackten OnOne Fatty!


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht sein...hängt ja schließlich an keinem entlackten OnOne Fatty!


Du meinst sicher an ner "halbabgeschliffenen Plastikschüssel"  Das OnOne hab ich doch garnet mehr


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Quatsch...
> 
> hab ich mir grad gekauft  Fatbikershampoo




Ich bin aktuell bei meinem *Fatbike-Rasierer* ja auch wieder auf dem "Back to the roots" Trip ... war ne zeitlang "ein-fach" und "starr" unterwegs, dann hab ich's auch nochmal kurz "zwei-fach" versucht, aber letztlich geht doch nix über






"drei-fach"


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell bei meinem *Fatbike-Rasierer* ja auch wieder auf dem "Back to the roots" Trip ... war ne zeitlang "ein-fach" und "starr" unterwegs, dann hab ich's auch nochmal kurz "zwei-fach" versucht, aber letztlich geht doch nix über
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein *Fatbike-Rasierer* (nur für untenrum und unter den Armen) is schon seit längerem ein 5-Klingen-Guilette Fusion mit Elektro-Rüttler


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mein *Fatbike-Rasierer* (nur für untenrum und unter den Armen) is schon seit längerem ein 5-Klingen-Guilette Fusion mit Elektro-Rüttler



Nee, Elektro geht gar nicht ... viel zu schwer!   ... wenngleich der "Grip" sicherlich genial ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube, ich muss gleich wischen...ob nass oder trocken ist mir dann herzlich egal. 

Also entweder jemand kauft jetzt noch schnell was oder der Thread ruht bis zur nächsten erwähnenswerten Neuanschaffung.


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Februar 2016)

Kaufte Saint-Bremsen, passt das?

Edit sagt: da isser der Rasierer (Brandzeichen)


----------



## Peng999 (10. Februar 2016)

Kann noch ne Sattelstüzze ohne BILD liefern

Und unnerum nass und  in der Fratze elektrisch


----------



## klausklein (10. Februar 2016)

Habe 115 neue Zähne


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2016)

Danke Jungs, ihr habt uns mit euren Neuanschaffungen aus der Patsche geholfen


----------



## whurr (10. Februar 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> ... Welcher Nippelspanner ist das, die sind doch so schlecht lieferbar oder?


Das ist der P&K Lie.
Und ja, aus irgendwelchen Gründen ist der schwer zu bekommen.
Meiner war ein Geschenk. Anscheinend hatte ich damals zu einem günstigen Zeitpunkt Geburstag


----------



## whurr (10. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da steht jetzt _180mm to 200mm_, aber ohne die Dinger ist doch schon bei 150mm Schluss? Ich musste die Hinterradnabe (177mm) seinerzeit ohne Endkappen einspeichen. Das ging aber recht gut.


Der geht bis 175 ... hätte Dir aber bei 177 auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, ihr habt uns mit euren Neuanschaffungen aus der Patsche geholfen


Jetzt fehlst nur noch Du


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlst nur noch Du


Abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (10. Februar 2016)

Hätte da noch ein Paar neue Handschuhe von FOX


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Februar 2016)

... und ich musste heute noch neue Schaltgriffe für die Shimano Deore kaufen, weil die alten an den Tektro Gemini Bremsen befestigt waren, aber die neue Magura MT7 keine Schaltgriffe an sich ranlässt.


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

Hat keine 115 Zähne, is nich so scharf wie @Bumble s elektrischer "untenrum-und-Achsel-Rasierer" und vermutlich waren sie nicht mal ansatzweise so teuer wie @cherokee190 s Handschuhe, aber zur Beschwichtigung des Mods will ich zur Abwechslung auch mal nen Sachbeitrag leisten:



 

Die D-Light Speichen sind unterwegs doch von denen mach ich ebensowenig 'n Bild wie von den Speci-Naben, den schwarzen Felgenbändern, den CHAOs oder meinen schwarzen Nippeln ...  ... Alu, ich meinte *Alu*nippeln


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Habe 115 neue Zähne
> Anhang anzeigen 461905



Samma, was hast 'n Du vor? Und vorne womöglich 36/20 oder 38/22 ... ker, ker, ker, der RolfKlein arbeitet mit *allen *Tricks


----------



## Fatpak (11. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hat keine 115 Zähne, is nich so scharf wie @Bumble s elektrischer "untenrum-und-Achsel-Rasierer" und vermutlich waren sie nicht mal ansatzweise so teuer wie @cherokee190 s Handschuhe, aber zur Beschwichtigung des Mods will ich zur Abwechslung auch mal nen Sachbeitrag leisten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 461953
> 
> Die D-Light Speichen sind unterwegs doch von denen mach ich ebensowenig 'n Bild wie von den Speci-Naben, den schwarzen Felgenbändern, den CHAOs oder meinen schwarzen Nippeln ...  ... Alu, ich meinte *Alu*nippeln




und wenns fertig bist schauts ungefähr so aus ....??

PS: sind bei Dir die Vetillöcher auch so außer mitte?


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 462011
> PS: sind bei Dir die Vetillöcher auch so außer mitte?


@Fatster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (11. Februar 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 462011
> 
> und wenns fertig bist schauts ungefähr so aus ....??
> 
> PS: sind bei Dir die Vetillöcher auch so außer mitte?



Natürlich sind die Ventillöcher bei dieser rotationsoptimierten Felge außer der Mitte ... das g'hört so!   



BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fatster



.... das war ja jetzt *so* klar


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlst nur noch Du


Da isse: Race Face Aeffect Cinch für 170er Hinterbauten in 170er Kurbellänge
Die 608gr. bekommt man für 130€
keine 30mm Achse sondern nur 24mm, dafür aber aus Stahl
Was mir als E13 Geschädigter sofort auffällt: Das Innengewinde für den Abzieher ist vernünftig tief, da wird nix rausreissen.
Q-Faktor hab ich mit 204mm gemessen, die 2mm zur E13 machen den bock net fett, also kein Grund nicht zu wechseln....




Im Vergleich die Turbine für knapp über 200€





Hab jetzt direkt mal das hier dazu geordert:


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da isse: Race Face Aeffect Cinch für 170er Hinterbauten in 170er Kurbellänge
> Die 608gr. bekommt man für 130€
> keine 30mm Achse sondern nur 24mm, dafür aber aus Stahl
> Was mir als E13 Geschädigter sofort auffällt: Das Innengewinde für den Abzieher ist vernünftig tief, da wird nix rausreissen.
> ...


Dann fehlt ja nur noch das passende Innenlager, aber welches


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Dann fehlt ja nur noch das passende Innenlager, aber welches


Keine Ahnung 
Ich teste jetzt einfach mal das hier in 41mm Außen und 24mm Innen und sag dann Bescheid obs Sinn macht im Dude mit der RF Kurbel:
Die Hülse lass ich dann einfach weg, Innenlager is ja net fürs Dicke gedacht....


----------



## skaster (11. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da isse: Race Face Aeffect Cinch für 170er Hinterbauten in 170er Kurbellänge
> Die 608gr. bekommt man für 130€
> keine 30mm Achse sondern nur 24mm, dafür aber aus Stahl
> Was mir als E13 Geschädigter sofort auffällt: Das Innengewinde für den Abzieher ist vernünftig tief, da wird nix rausreissen.
> ...


Ey, das ist unfair, ich habe ja auch noch die Spacer für die Welle und die Unterlegscheiben für die Pedale mit gewogen. Das sind bestimmt noch 4-5 Gramm die runtergehen, dann ist die Turbine doch schon wieder ein Schnapper


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Ey, das ist unfair, ich habe ja auch noch die Spacer für die Welle und die Unterlegscheiben für die Pedale mit gewogen. Das sind bestimmt noch 4-5 Gramm die runtergehen, dann ist die Turbine doch schon wieder ein Schnapper


Spacer für die Welle waren garnet dabei 
Ich glaub ich wühl nochmal bissl im Karton und schau was da noch alles drin ist 
Hat die Turbine auch ne Stahlachse ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Februar 2016)

Nein,die hat eine Aluminiumachse.


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Februar 2016)

sodale, die wird zukünftig meine reverb ersetzen... der hebel schaut auf den fotos immer relativ gross aus, ist aber tatsächlich weniger heftig als gedacht, dafür aber hervorragend verarbeitet. ebenso der rest der stütze - macht einen guten eindruck...


----------



## skaster (12. Februar 2016)

Da bin ich mal auf den  Langzeitbericht gespannt.


----------



## wj500 (12. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @wj500 Viel Glück bei deinem UK-Deal. Hab ein bisschen Geduld, die Island Monkeys sind leider manchmal etwas träge, ..



Zumindest gibt es noch Restzuckungen in dem Laden.
Die vor ewigen Zeiten dort "lagernd" bestellt Flasche soll jetzt nach einer automatisierten Mail Ende März kommen.
Auf die, zum teil mehrere Wochen alten, Nachfragen hat aber noch keiner reagiert...

Aber apropopo Bottle.
Auf der Suche nach Klingeln bin ich auf die hier gestoßen.
Echt scharf!
http://www.spurcycle.com/collections/fun-stuff
Die passen wieder nicht auf die Fabric Halter.
Muss ich den Specialized Halter am Fatboy wohl doch behalten.
Aber wie krieg ich die jetzt streßfrei nach Merkelland?

Die schicken Klingeln kriegt man fast überall. Nur die Bottles nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (12. Februar 2016)

Gekauft hab ich erstmal ( oder besser 3x ) diese hier:




 

Es wohnen ja auch 3 Dicke hier.


----------



## wj500 (12. Februar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bitte mal von allen Seiten - trotz der unterfohreninkompatiblen Reifenbreite.
> 
> Was ich angeschnitten sehe schaut in meinen Augen unglaublich gut und interessant aus ...



Von oben und unten?
Weiss ich noch nicht wie ich das lösen kann 













Vieleicht mach ich da ne Spurcycle Bell dran...
Aber an sich ist das veraltete Vorjahresmodell eh kaum fahrbar.
Geht nur so grad eben weil es kein 2016er EBS Modell geben kann.


----------



## Turbo1 (12. Februar 2016)

Nie so etwas häßliches gesehen. Hat hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2016)

Pfff....jedem das Seine!


----------



## Turbo1 (12. Februar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Nie so etwas häßliches gesehen. Hat hier nichts zu suchen.


Wenn sich @wj500 den schmucken Renner gekauft hat um damit von der Haustür bis zum Dicken zu fahren, dann gehört das sehr wohl hier her


----------



## Turbo1 (12. Februar 2016)

Hab mir auch ein Dünnes für das Dicke gekauft und wurde diesbezüglich hier angefeindet. Deshalb mein ironischer Beitrag.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2016)

Man muss es eben richtig verpacken  manch einer hat hier eine regelrechte Phobie vor dünnen Reifen. Da muss man eben vorsichtig sein.


----------



## ufp (12. Februar 2016)

Bald hier in diesem Kino:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Nie so etwas häßliches gesehen.


Ich schon, letztens hat irgendjemand hier ne absolute Nullnummer gepostet. 
Das Ghost is dagegen ein Augenschmaus....


----------



## wj500 (13. Februar 2016)

Mit 25mm sind die Reifen doch auch eher dick...


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Mit 25mm sind die Reifen doch auch eher dick...


Stimmt, die sind so fett, dass sogar das Sitzrohr angeflext werden musste um Platz zu schaffen


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Februar 2016)

Ein kleines aber feines ergonomisches Update aus der Schweiz.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Februar 2016)

Hoffentlich wird das Plus an Ergonomie nicht gleich wieder von der Griffstruktur zunichte gemacht...die sieht nämlich furchtbar unbequem aus.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das Plus an Ergonomie nicht gleich wieder von der Griffstruktur zunichte gemacht...die sieht nämlich furchtbar unbequem aus.



Das könnte man ja mit den richtigen Handschuhen wieder ausgleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Februar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das könnte man ja mit den richtigen Handschuhen wieder ausgleichen



Das stimmt, daran habe ich nicht gedacht...bin - entsprechende Temperaturen vorausgesetzt - seit mindestens drei Jahren nicht mehr mit Handschuhen unterwegs gewesen. ESI Chunky oder ordentliches Lenkerband reichen mir da völlig. 

Evtl. probiere ich aber mal so richtig dünne Handschuhe aus...Polsterung benötige und möchte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Februar 2016)

Drei Jahre ohne Handschuhe 
Harter Hund


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Drei Jahre ohne Handschuhe
> Harter Hund



Wenn's (nass-)kalt war, dann natürlich schon. Aber das, was man gemeinhin als "Radhandschuhe" bezeichnet, hatte ich schon lange, lange nicht mehr an den Pfoten.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Februar 2016)

Ich fahr immer mit Handschuhen , aber nur welche ohne Polster , weil die eigentlich immer eine Falte werfen und mir dadurch die Finger einschlafen ( oder liegt das an meiner ruhigen Fahrweise   )


----------



## Fatster (13. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das stimmt, daran habe ich nicht gedacht...bin - entsprechende Temperaturen vorausgesetzt - seit mindestens drei Jahren nicht mehr mit Handschuhen unterwegs gewesen. ESI Chunky oder ordentliches Lenkerband reichen mir da völlig.
> 
> Evtl. probiere ich aber mal so richtig dünne Handschuhe aus...Polsterung benötige und möchte ich auch nicht.



Also jetzt mal im Ernst; im Winter würde ich ohne Handschuhe keine 5 km weit kommen, dann wären meine Hände nicht mehr funktionstüchtig und im Sommer, da schwitz ich meistens wie der Deibel und auch da wäre mit verschwitzten Händen an ein halbwegs "interessantes" Fatgebike gar nicht zu denken. Wie schnell ist man mit schwitzigen Händen vom Griff abgerutscht, von der Schutzfunktion bei Stürzen jetzt mal abgesehen! 

Aber jeder selber groß, woll?


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wenn's (nass-)kalt war, dann natürlich schon.


Erst einen auf ultraharter Naturbursche machen und jetzt sowas 



Fatster schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im Ernst; im Winter würde ich ohne Handschuhe keine 5 km weit kommen, dann wären meine Hände nicht mehr funktionstüchtig


Hab diesen "Winter" mal nen alten Tipp von meiner Omi aufgegriffen und war erstaun was das ausmacht. Bis zur Frostgrenze gehts damit auch recht gut mal ohne Handschuhe.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Erst einen auf ultraharter Naturbursche machen und jetzt sowas





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das stimmt, daran habe ich nicht gedacht...bin - *entsprechende Temperaturen vorausgesetzt*










Fatster schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im Ernst; im Winter würde ich ohne Handschuhe keine 5 km weit kommen, dann wären meine Hände nicht mehr funktionstüchtig und im Sommer, da schwitz ich meistens wie der Deibel und auch da wäre mit verschwitzten Händen an ein halbwegs "interessantes" Fatgebike gar nicht zu denken. Wie schnell ist man mit schwitzigen Händen vom Griff abgerutscht, von der Schutzfunktion bei Stürzen jetzt mal abgesehen!



Wie gesagt, im Winter fahre ich natürlich mit Handschuhen, in der Regel sind das dann recht dünne mit Windstoppermembran.
Durch Schweiß bedingtes Abrutschen ist bei den ESIs für mich bisher kein Thema gewesen und ich weiß auch um die Schutzwirkung bei Stürzen, daher die Überlegung, mal zu schauen, wie mir so richtig dünne Handschuhe taugen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Februar 2016)

Die Griffe sind angenehm und gut zu greifen. Schweizer Taiwanqualität , kein Hartplastemüll.


----------



## Fatster (13. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bis zur Frostgrenze gehts damit auch recht gut mal ohne Handschuhe.



HEEEY!! "Strick" is meins!!


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> HEEEY!! "Strick" is meins!!


Die Farbe auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (13. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Farbe auch ?



Will ja jetzt nicht dem/der/das @muschi in die Parade fähren, aber so für "drunter", why not?


----------



## muschi (13. Februar 2016)

Neeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ufp (13. Februar 2016)

Das was ich vor kurzem gekauft habe wurde nun auch montiert und ausgefahren:


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2016)

Das Schutzblech ist hart


----------



## mikeonbike (14. Februar 2016)

so ok, morgen geht die fox doss wieder zurück. gewicht alles tutti kompletti 678 gr. mit ungekürzten leitungen und hebel...

leider ist der verarbeitung der gabel schon im neuzustand eine frechheit. ich dachte zuerst, ich hätte den sattel nicht festgeschraubt, musste dann aber feststellen, dass die stütze heftiges spiel hat...



sehr nervtötend


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2016)

Also meine Forca wackelt noch schlimmer. Beim Fahren merke ich das nicht.


----------



## nils-tiburon (14. Februar 2016)

nicht schlecht deine idee


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. Februar 2016)




----------



## duke209 (15. Februar 2016)

Kaufentscheidung MUSS erst noch gefällt werden, bin unschlüssig und bin offen für Hinweise:

Reverb Stealth = ca. 280 € = schon mehrfach verwendet (auch aktuell) bis auf etwas Spiel problemlos; Entlüftung ansich nur bei Montage
Lev Integra = ca. 350 € = keine Erfahrungen.....laut Netz aber auch öfters mit Problemen; keine Entlüftung aber fummelige Zugführung
Race Face = ca. 430 € = keine Erfahrung; keine Langzeittests; keine Entlüftung, einfach Montage, minimal leichter als andere

Ob die 150 € Aufpreis gegenüber einer Reverb gerechtfertigt sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 463365


Damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Das Zeug klebt wie die Hölle und ist trotzdem nur bedingt geeignet. @FlowinFlo hat das schon getestet


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. Februar 2016)

In wie fern? Hast du nen Link zum Posting?
Das es klebt wie Hölle weiß ich


----------



## criscross (15. Februar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Kaufentscheidung MUSS erst noch gefällt werden, bin unschlüssig und bin offen für Hinweise:
> 
> Reverb Stealth = ca. 280 € = schon mehrfach verwendet (auch aktuell) bis auf etwas Spiel problemlos; Entlüftung ansich nur bei Montage
> Lev Integra = ca. 350 € = keine Erfahrungen.....laut Netz aber auch öfters mit Problemen; keine Entlüftung aber fummelige Zugführung
> ...


 warum nimmst du keine Lev DX ? da spart man sich die fummelige Verlegung im Sitzrohr....


----------



## skaster (15. Februar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> warum nimmst du keine Lev DX ? da spart man sich die fummelige Verlegung im Sitzrohr....


Warum wurden die "Stealth Stützen" nochmal entwickelt?
Ach ja, damit man den Zug/die Leitung "unsichtbar" verlegen kann.

Gut, bei einigen bestimmt auch, um die Stütze einfacher auslösen zu können.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Februar 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> In wie fern? Hast du nen Link zum Posting?
> Das es klebt wie Hölle weiß ich


Das Problem an diesem Klebeband ist die hauchdünne Folienoberfläche. Sowie der Reifen über die Tubelesskante ins Bett springt, ist diese perforiert und damit undicht. Dies reduziert das Band letztlich auf die immens haftende Silikonklebemasse.

Bei der Vorgehensweise mit 5 Lagen Frischhaltefolie wird die oberste Lage durch den Reifen wohl auch angegriffen (noch nicht selbst ausprobiert...), aber die unteren sorgen weiterhin für Dichtheit.


----------



## duke209 (15. Februar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Warum wurden die "Stealth Stützen" nochmal entwickelt?
> Ach ja, damit man den Zug/die Leitung "unsichtbar" verlegen kann.
> 
> Gut, bei einigen bestimmt auch, um die Stütze einfacher auslösen zu können.



Jip, fürs Fatboy würde/werde ich die Lev DX nehmen. Die Command Post musst ich gerade einsenden (der geklebte Sattelkopf locker), wird dann aber verkauft, da ich weg vom Offset will.

Die Stealth benötige für einen dafür vorgesehen Frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (15. Februar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Warum wurden die "Stealth Stützen" nochmal entwickelt?
> Ach ja, damit man den Zug/die Leitung "unsichtbar" verlegen kann.
> 
> Gut, bei einigen bestimmt auch, um die Stütze einfacher auslösen zu können.


jaaa....von der Optik ist das schon ganz nett mit der Innen verlegten Leitung,
aber.....
wenn du mal im Bike Urlaub ne defekte Stütze ( zB. ne Reverb Stealth) ausbauen must, wirst du das auch verfluchen....


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das Problem an diesem Klebeband ist die hauchdünne Folienoberfläche. Sowie der Reifen über die Tubelesskante ins Bett springt, ist diese perforiert und damit undicht. Dies reduziert das Band letztlich auf die immens haftende Silikonklebemasse.
> 
> Bei der Vorgehensweise mit 5 Lagen Frischhaltefolie wird die oberste Lage durch den Reifen wohl auch angegriffen (noch nicht selbst ausprobiert...), aber die unteren sorgen weiterhin für Dichtheit.


Es kommt wohl auf die Ausführung an. Also gefühlt hatte ich die Milch zwischen den restlichen vier Lagen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. Februar 2016)

OT: es kommt wohl immer auf die Ausführung an  gibt immer wieder extrem hochtalentierte Schrauber.
Das Icusan scheint mir aber doch deutlich stabiler als Frischhaltefolie.

@topic 
Nen halben Liter Stans NoTubes Milch, Schwalbe Tubeless-Ventil, zwei neue SLX 180er Scheiben und XT Kassette für den 2. LRS. Bilder gibt's nicht


----------



## skaster (15. Februar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> jaaa....von der Optik ist das schon ganz nett mit der Innen verlegten Leitung,
> aber.....
> wenn du mal im Bike Urlaub ne defekte Stütze ( zB. ne Reverb Stealth) ausbauen must, wirst du das auch verfluchen....


Dafür muss ich nicht mal im Urlaub sein


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2016)

und das passiert regelmäßig.


----------



## criscross (15. Februar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Dafür muss ich nicht mal im Urlaub sein


das ist schon richtig, zuhause im Schrauberkeller macht mir das auch nix, aber unterwegs die Oelleitung kappen , zum Stützen tauschen, fand ich schon nicht so toll...
von daher kommt mir son schei.. nicht mehr ans Bike,
coole/cleane Optik, hin oder her ....


----------



## skaster (15. Februar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> das ist schon richtig, zuhause im Schrauberkeller macht mir das auch nix, aber unterwegs die Oelleitung kappen , zum Stützen tauschen, fand ich schon nicht so toll...
> von daher kommt mir son schei.. nicht mehr ans Bike,
> coole/cleane Optik, hin oder her ....


Bis jetzt im Urlaub vernichtete Stützen:
1. Kindshock i900r
2. Kindshock i900r
3. Rock Shox Reverb (ohne Stealth)
Wie du siehst, ich weiß wovon ich rede 
Dazu kommt dann noch die RS Reverb Stealth aus dem Tusker, allerdings nicht im Urlaub.
Mit Hilfe des Barbconnector artet der Reverb Stealth Wechsel aber nicht in eine Sauerei aus.


----------



## duke209 (15. Februar 2016)

Na was schlagt ihr nun vor?  Die neuen Stealth haben alle einen schnell trennbaren Verschluss. Aber was ich über die Lev lese ist auch nicht zweifelsfrei...und meine Reverb machten bisschen wenig Ärger.


----------



## duke209 (15. Februar 2016)

Back to Topic: Fatbike Teile :​Musste zuschlagen....war schließlich Valentinstag ....

Rohbau :


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Februar 2016)

heute gabs ne silberne Sattelstütze für den ICT (Sixpack Menace 30.9mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (15. Februar 2016)

Ich mag ja die Kombi ICT & silberne Anbauteile, aber die Kombi aus Nitto Bullmoose und Sixpack Stütze geht für mich einfach nicht zusammen. 
Super gefallen hätte mir dagegen die Ritchey Classic, zusammen mit dem Bullmoose wäre das eine schöne Hommage gewesen. 






Ps: Aber solange es dir so taugt, spielt alles eben Geschriebene eh keine Rolle.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Februar 2016)

ihr macht mich echt fertig


----------



## michi3 (16. Februar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Back to Topic: Fatbike Teile :​Musste zuschlagen....war schließlich Valentinstag ....
> 
> Rohbau :
> Anhang anzeigen 463603


Und ich dachte du hast den Drang nach dem Caad erfolgreich besiegt


----------



## duke209 (16. Februar 2016)

Dachte ich auch.....Angebot war zu gut  und der inzwischen oft gehörte Slogan "der Trend geht zum Zweit-Fat" machten es dann einfach

PS: merke gerade das ich die Garage vergrößern muss


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ihr macht mich echt fertig


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Februar 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> so ok, morgen geht die fox doss wieder zurück. gewicht alles tutti kompletti 678 gr. mit ungekürzten leitungen und hebel...
> 
> leider ist der verarbeitung der gabel schon im neuzustand eine frechheit. ich dachte zuerst, ich hätte den sattel nicht festgeschraubt, musste dann aber feststellen, dass die stütze heftiges spiel hat...
> 
> ...



gab ne antwort vom händler...

"Wir haben Rückmeldung von der FOX Factory GmbH bekommen. Die Videos hatten wir mitgeschickt.

Zitat:

"...vielen Dank dass Sie sich mit Ihrem Anliegen an uns wenden.

Die Fox DOSS Sattelstütze ist die haltbarste Vario Sattelstütze am Markt,
nicht zuletzt wegen Ihres komplexen Innenlebens. Ein leichtes Spiel welches
Sie möglicherweise sehen und erfühlen können, ist systembedingt und sorgt
für eine Reibungslose Funktion der Bauteile.

Sollte es Ihnen trotzdem als zu viel erscheinen so können Sie die
Sattelstütze gerne zur Überprüfung einsenden."

Wenn wir die Sattelstütze einschicken sollen, dann einfach Bescheid geben."

ich kommentiere das mal nicht weiter und lasse das so stehen. letztendlich habe ich keine lust, mich weiter zu ärgern...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Februar 2016)

@mikeonbike Heißt was?
Du behälst die "Wackelstütze"?


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Februar 2016)

leider lässt sich der händler auf keine eigene empfehlung und meinung festnageln. er hält sich an die aussage von fox und überlässt mir die beurteilung.

ich werde ausprobieren, ob die stütze ohne auffälligkeiten fahrbar ist. wenn nicht, wird sie direkt eingeschickt. ansonsten fahre ich das ding und warte darauf, dass es den geist aufgibt, damit ich es als lehrgeld zum thema fox abschreiben kann  - nicht, dass ich's nicht schon geahnt hätte - ich hätte es mir verkneifen sollen...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Februar 2016)

Von meiner ersten Fox 40 war ich genau so entäuscht.
Hatte auch einiges an Spiel.Laut Toxo normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (17. Februar 2016)

Aber ich frag mal vorsichtig, ist es deine erste Variostütze? Ein wenig Spiel ist nämlich tatsächlich normal, eine spielfreie hab ich noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Februar 2016)

Ein wenig spiel _(dreh Bewegung am Sattel)_ ist Mm. normal, aber das auf dem vid. das der Komplette Dichtung wackelt kommt mir auch suspekt vor und würde ich auch nicht akzeptieren
Mm.


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Februar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Aber ich frag mal vorsichtig, ist es deine erste Variostütze? Ein wenig Spiel ist nämlich tatsächlich normal, eine spielfreie hab ich noch nie gehabt.



nein, eher nicht ... tatsache ist, dass die reverb auch nach einem jahr noch nicht das geringste bisschen spiel hat und meine erwartungen von daher vielleicht etwas hochgegriffen waren.


----------



## skaster (17. Februar 2016)

Also ich kann auf die Erfahrung von drei Reverb zurück greifen und die haben alle etwas Spiel. Daneben hatte ich bislang drei KS i900r und auch da war keine spielfrei. Daneben habe ich noch eine Forca in 27.2 und die hat auch mächtig Spiel.
Die  KS, die ich noch habe ist von 2010, die Forca von 2011 und die beiden Reverb die ich noch habe sind von 2012 und 2015.
Wenn dir das Spiel aber zu groß erscheint, einschicken. Vorher an "unsichtbarer" Stelle eine kleine Markierung abbringen, nicht dass du dieselbe zurück bekommst und ausprobieren ob die neue weniger Spiel hat.


----------



## univega 9 (17. Februar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Also ich kann auf die Erfahrung von drei Reverb zurück greifen und die haben alle etwas Spiel. Daneben hatte ich bislang drei KS i900r und auch da war keine spielfrei. Daneben habe ich noch eine Forca in 27.2 und die hat auch mächtig Spiel.
> Die  KS, die ich noch habe ist von 2010, die Forca von 2011 und die beiden Reverb die ich noch habe sind von 2012 und 2015.
> Wenn dir das Spiel aber zu groß erscheint, einschicken. Vorher an "unsichtbarer" Stelle eine kleine Markierung abbringen, nicht dass du dieselbe zurück bekommst und ausprobieren ob die neue weniger Spiel hat.


Du Fuchs


----------



## BigJohn (17. Februar 2016)

@skaster  Bei der forca gibt es günstige Reparaturkits, die man selbst einbauen kann. Damit wird das Spiel wieder wie im Neuzustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Februar 2016)

Na,den Neuzustand von der Fox haben wir ja nun alle sehen können!
Den will wohl keiner haben!


----------



## Fettydriver (18. Februar 2016)

4 mal längere Kettenblattschrauben, 1 lange Kettenblattschraube und 5 St. Spacer 7mm.
Ein Edelstahlkettenblatt 35t LK 94mm.





Für die einfachere Lösung der Umrüstung meiner Surly 2fach Kurbel LK 58mm u. LK 94mm, auf 1fach.

Durch die Spacer befindet sich danach das äußere Kettenblatt (LK 94mm 35t) exakt auf der Position des inneren Kettenblat (LK 58mm 22t).
Vortei: Dadurch erreicht man einen optimalen (mittigen) Kettenverlauf in Bezug auf die 10fach-Kassette. Des weiteren ist der Rückbau auf 2fach bei Bedarf immer wieder möglich …..geht doch.


----------



## Olli23 (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo Fattydriver,
Kannst du mir verraten, wo du die Spacer und die langen Kettenblatt schrauben bekommen hast, so was konnte ich noch gebrauchen, habe aber bis jetzt nur die Standartteile gefunden.
Danke


----------



## Fettydriver (18. Februar 2016)

Olli23 schrieb:


> Hallo Fattydriver,
> Kannst du mir verraten, wo du die Spacer und die langen Kettenblatt schrauben bekommen hast, so was konnte ich noch gebrauchen, habe aber bis jetzt nur die Standartteile gefunden.
> Danke


Hier gibt es als Set.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/OD-Single-Speed-Spacer-Kit-p43202/

Aber man muss unbedingt auf die Größe des Kettenblattes achten. Für steile und lange Anstiege sind vorne 35 Zähne zu viel, da würde eventuell schon ein 30t reichen. Ich bin halt ein Flachlandtiroler, dafür passt das 35er optimal. Die Anzahl der Zähne sollte individuell an den Fahrer und Einsatz angepasst werden.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Februar 2016)

Weihnachten!


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Februar 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Weihnachten!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 464652



Richtig geil wird die Optik wenn Du rotes Surly Felgenband nimmst, das wird dann durch den schwarzen Schlauch einen Tick dunkler und passt super zu den Schrauben, etc. am DD 70


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Februar 2016)

Hab kein Schlauch mehr 
Nippel sind rot, das muss reichen


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Februar 2016)

Super, dann berichte mal wenn Du ausgiebig getestet hast, ich trau mich da noch nicht so wirklich ran, obwohl ich sonst nur schlauchlos unterwegs bin.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2016)

Da gibt´s ´nen extra Faden zu.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Februar 2016)

Wenn hier nicht so vielen fad wär, gäbs auch nicht so viele Fäden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da gibt´s ´nen extra Faden zu.


 man möge mir verzeihen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> man möge mir verzeihen.




EDIT:
@Bioantrieb 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tubeless.611294/page-45#post-13552933


----------



## Alex0303 (19. Februar 2016)

So.. war ursprünglich zwar nicht fürs Fatbike gedacht, aber da macht er sich einfach viel besser 

Ein Race Face Atlas mit 800mm Breite...
Bevor ich kürze wird mal ein bisschen probiert.



 
Passender Vorbau natürlich auch.
Dazu die Garmin-Halterung von K-Edge.
Das Ding liebe ich. Da wackelt nix mehr!





Einzig der blöde Spacer überm Vorbau ist viel zu hoch. Der originale Spacer vom Fatboy baut nur halb so hoch, verjüngt sich aber nachoben hin..

Mal schauen wie ich das Problem lös...
So kanns nicht bleiben 

Hätte noch orange Spacer von Hope im Keller.... 

Aber ob sich das nicht beißt?


----------



## a3styler (19. Februar 2016)

sehr cool...  

ist der Lenker/Vorbau 35mm ...  ?!


----------



## ufp (19. Februar 2016)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> So.. war ursprünglich zwar nicht fürs Fatbike gedacht, aber da macht er sich einfach viel besser
> 
> Ein Race Face Atlas mit 800mm Breite...
> Bevor ich kürze wird mal ein bisschen probiert.


Paßt optisch ganz gut.
Ich hab ja meinen 790 mm Reverse Seismic gekürzt, weil mir die vielen engstehenden Bäume und Sträucher im Weg waren.
Widerspricht zwar einem Fat Bike mit nicht Fat Breiten Lenker , ist aber trotzdem praktikabler und sinnvoller.

Drumm' prüfe wer sich ewig (ab-)bindet .


----------



## Alex0303 (19. Februar 2016)

a3styler schrieb:


> sehr cool...
> 
> ist der Lenker/Vorbau 35mm ...  ?!


jap... sind 35mm 

@ufp werds eh mal probieren. Kürzen geht ja bekanntlich immer. Umgekehrt könnts schwierig werden.
Das Argument mit den Bäumen könnt bei mir auch zutreffen. Mal schauen.


----------



## exto (19. Februar 2016)

Ich hab immer noch Dellen in beiden Ringfingern wegen des breiten Atlas


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2016)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> So.. war ursprünglich zwar nicht fürs Fatbike gedacht, aber da macht er sich einfach viel besser
> 
> Ein Race Face Atlas mit 800mm Breite...
> Bevor ich kürze wird mal ein bisschen probiert.
> ...



Wenns kein Fatbike wäre, dann würd ich sagen 35mm Standard ist der absolut käsigste Käse an Standards den es übrhaupt gibt 
Aber fürs fürs Fati paßt er eindeutig zumindest mal optisch Top  

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Februar 2016)

Hermes hat's gebracht.....
150mm ohne Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (19. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> absolut käsigste Käse


Mmm.. Käse 

Mir gefiel einfach die Farbe 
Und dann musdte gezwungenermaßen auch ein anderer Vorbau her ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 464904 Hermes hat's gebracht.....
> 150mm ohne Spiel.


Und hier die meine, vor Weihnachten.


----------



## Sandro31 (19. Februar 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Super, dann berichte mal wenn Du ausgiebig getestet hast, ich trau mich da noch nicht so wirklich ran, obwohl ich sonst nur schlauchlos unterwegs bin.


Ich fahre sie auch von Anfang an schlauchlos , ohne Propleme


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenns kein Fatbike wäre, dann würd ich sagen 35mm Standard ist der absolut käsigste Käse an Standards den es übrhaupt gibt


noch käsiger als von OnePointFive wegzugehn ?


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2016)

Das 35er zeug war das erste was ich runter geschmissen hab. Man muss aber schon zugeben, dass die Teile recht leicht sind


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> noch käsiger als von OnePointFive wegzugehn ?



Von OnePiontFive wegzugehen war eindeutig schon Limburger käsig. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (22. Februar 2016)

Frisch eingetroffen aus Italien ....



 

sogar etwas leichter als der bereits beim Kauf montierte PRO mit 836g.
Nun kann ich endlich mal einen kpl. Satz auf den originalen 80er Mondraker Felgen testen.


----------



## duke209 (22. Februar 2016)

Wie stand es so schön geschrieben:
"...ein gefühlsechtes Kondom besteht aus mehr Gummi als der Pro und die Chance für Risse und Schnitte ist entsprechend hoch..." 

Also gib acht!!


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Februar 2016)

Na schauen wir mal, ich werde bestimmt am WE das Paar ausgiebig testen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Februar 2016)

Nachdem die Resinbeläge vorne an der Zee unentwegt Probleme machen versuch ich mich mal an den Sinter.
Im gleichen Zug werden die Sprinte gegen Schrauben getauscht.


----------



## wj500 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich hab die Tage ein Foto eine Crane E Ne Klingel gepostet.
Das Ding ist schoen und klingelt auch laut und hab ich inzwischen für unsere 3 Fat Bikes gekauft.
Aaaaber für das Rennrad kam heute die hier:
http://www.spurcycle.com/
wow!
Noch heller im Klang und klingt auch viel länger nach.
Das kommt auf den Klangbeispielen im Netz überhaupt nicht rüber.
Feiner gebaut.
Aber ob man 60 Tacken dafür auf den Tisch legen will...
Zumindest wenn man am nächsten Tag noch ein Frühstücksbrötchen kaufen kann sollte man sich´s überlegen.


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. Februar 2016)

Ich schwöre auf mein unüberhörbares "WEG DAAAA!!   "


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Februar 2016)

ich auf meine selfmade Swisstrailbell 
Da kommt meistens ein freundliches "Hallo" zurück 

Original: www.swisstrailbell.ch


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2016)

Ein " I kann ned Bremsen" wirkt hier auch Wunder, wenn sich das Fußvolk vom Abrollgeräusch der Reifen erholt hat


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Februar 2016)

Und danach wundern warum die Wandersleute über die MTBler schimpfen... 

Hab noch ein Bild gefunden:


----------



## wj500 (23. Februar 2016)

Bisher hab ich immer "ringring" gerufen.
Das brachte in der Regel ein freundliches Grinsen beim vorbeifahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (23. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Bild gefunden


Das Motiv hätte es verdient mal mit nem vernuenftigen Foto festgehalten zu werden.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Februar 2016)

Ist nur ein Handypic. Foto lag brav daheim


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. Februar 2016)

Mein BULLS Monster S nun endlich mit der montierten Magura MT7 Raceline Edition:


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2016)

Die HT-Pedale, welche sind das und wo hast du sie her?


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die HT-Pedale, welche sind das und wo hast du sie her?


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/719055-ht-air-evo-me03-titan-flat-pedale 

Nahaufnahmen der Pedale gibt es hier in meinem Fotoalbum, Kategorie Bulls Monster


----------



## Bumble (23. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/719055-ht-air-evo-me03-titan-flat-pedale
> 
> Nahaufnahmen der Pedale gibt es hier in meinem Fotoalbum, Kategorie Bulls Monster


Es kann nicht schaden die Pedale mal zu zerlegen und zu schaun ob die Innereien (Minikugellagerscheibchen und die passenden Scheiben mit Vertiefungen in denen die Kugeln laufen) alle korrekt zusammengesteckt sind 
Bei mir war das nicht der Fall 

Schaut so aus der komplette Kram der da drin ist:


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schaut so aus der komplette Kram der da drin ist:



Ist wie wäre die richtige Reihenfolge??


----------



## wj500 (23. Februar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Das Motiv hätte es verdient mal mit nem vernuenftigen Foto festgehalten zu werden.


Dann musste wohl noch mal mit nem richtigen Fotoknipsegerät hinfahren...


----------



## wj500 (23. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Mein BULLS Monster S nun endlich mit der montierten Magura MT7 Raceline Edition:



Für was´n der QR Code hinten?
Die Bringmichhause Adresse im volligen Erschöpfungs oder zuviel Pauseweizen-fall??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Februar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Dann musste wohl noch mal mit nem richtigen Fotoknipsegerät hinfahren...



Wird gemacht


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. Februar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Für was´n der QR Code hinten?
> Die Bringmichhause Adresse im volligen Erschöpfungs oder zuviel Pauseweizen-fall??


hehe, das wäre mal ne gute Idee 

Der Code führt aber lediglich zur Herstellerhomepage, die auch links daneben steht.


----------



## wj500 (23. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> die auch links daneben steht.


Quasi ein Link.


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ist wie wäre die richtige Reihenfolge??


So wie auf dem Bild, nur die Scheibchen mit den Rillen, in denen die Kugeln laufen, waren bei mir falschrum.

Das sieht man aber recht gut wenn mans zerlegt, is eigentlich selbsterklärend


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Quasi ein Link.


Eventuell holen die einen ja im Biergarten ab wenn man paar Bier zuviel hat 

Wär doch mal ein cooler Service, Fatbiker sind ja eh alles Suffköppe


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Eventuell holen die einen ja im Biergarten ab wenn man paar Bier zuviel hat
> 
> Wär doch mal ein cooler Service, Fatbiker sind ja eh alles Suffköppe


Wo gibts das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (24. Februar 2016)

Zumindest gab es so etwas mal für Autofahrer.

Hat den Vorteil gegenüber einem Taxi dass man in fortgeschrittenem Stadium,
am nächsten Tag verkatert sein Auto wieder findet.
Und nicht erst nach der ersten Mahnung für die Miete der Verwahrstelle.


----------



## Fatster (25. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Eventuell holen die einen ja im Biergarten ab wenn man paar Bier zuviel hat
> 
> Wär doch mal ein cooler Service, Fatbiker sind ja eh alles Suffköppe



*Gaanichwaa! * ... FatLeistungssport schließt übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum schon per Definition *aus! *


----------



## wj500 (25. Februar 2016)

Übermässiger Alkoholkonsum ist Leistungssport!


----------



## Dkjunior89 (26. Februar 2016)

Sieht komisch aus, aber passt gut..
Der sq lab 311..


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2016)

Es sieht weniger komisch aus wenn die Enden nicht nach oben zeigen


----------



## Dkjunior89 (26. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß, aber dann passt es nicht mehr so gut.
Hab lange rumprobiert und bin bei der Position hängen geblieben..

Aber das Foto ist auch leicht von unten


----------



## -zor- (26. Februar 2016)

noch komischer ist der Teppich im Keller


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Februar 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> noch komischer ist der Teppich im Keller


Keller? Ich dachte es sei das Wohnzimmer, wer schiebt denn sein fettes Familienmitglied in den Keller ab


----------



## Dkjunior89 (26. Februar 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Keller? Ich dachte es sei das Wohnzimmer, wer schiebt denn sein fettes Familienmitglied in den Keller ab


Ja, leider der keller. Meine 3 weiber haben sich durchgesetzt. 
Und irgendwann dachte ich mir lieber durch die Tiefgarage in den Keller (ohne Treppen) als jedesmal 2 Stockwerke zu schleppen..


----------



## exto (26. Februar 2016)

Mein Beileid!

Irgendwann kommt der Tag, da hat eine die Midlife Crisis und die Anderen sind in der Pubertät.

Das (spätestens) ist der Tag, an dem du erkennst, dass man gar nicht genug Fahrräder haben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (27. Februar 2016)

... oder man(n) bringt sich mal ein bisschen ins Familienleben ein und gibt den Mitgliedern die Liebe, die sie brauchen anstatt immer nur an sich selbst zu denken.


----------



## Vighor (27. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ... oder man(n) bringt sich mal ein bisschen ins Familienleben ein und gibt den Mitgliedern die Liebe, die sie brauchen anstatt immer nur an sich selbst zu denken.


Genau darum hat er doch den Teppich im Keller verlegt..


----------



## Dkjunior89 (27. Februar 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> 
> Irgendwann kommt der Tag, da hat eine die Midlife Crisis und die Anderen sind in der Pubertät.
> 
> Das (spätestens) ist der Tag, an dem du erkennst, dass man gar nicht genug Fahrräder haben kann


Zum Glück hab ich da noch paar Jahre Zeit



Vighor schrieb:


> Genau darum hat er doch den Teppich im Keller verlegt..


So siehts aus 

Aber jetzt mal wieder zurück zum Thema ..


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2016)

Kleines, aber feine Upgrade für's 907.


----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2016)

Für den Captain!


----------



## Fettydriver (27. Februar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Für den Captain!


Was sind das für Teile? ... brauch ich die auch?


----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2016)

Aber sicher - jeder sollte Rangabzeichen tragen!  B)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dienstgrade_der_Streitkräfte_der_Vereinigten_Staaten#Offiziere


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2016)

Wir haben hier doch unsere eigenen Abzeichen.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Lenker?


Wo du so fragst: es ist ein On One OG, also nichts besonderes. Der Lenker ist praktisch für mich gemacht, hat sofort gepasst. Bin eh kein Fan von all zu breiten Lenkern und da der Dillinger frei von sämtlichen Allüren ist, muss ich auch nicht mit Eigenleben kämpfen. Hätte ich mal auf @FlowinFlo gehört, als es den OG noch aus Carbon gab.

Derjenige, der das Dekor auf dem Lenker verbrochen hat, gehört sich allerdings an die Wand gestellt. Wem nicht klar ist wovon ich rede: das Dekor ist im Klemmbereich asymmetrisch und die vorhandenen Linien dienen nicht zur Ausrichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Derjenige, der das Dekor auf dem Lenker verbrochen hat, gehört sich allerdings an die Wand gestellt.


Auha, da wurde ich ja heute abend schon für deutlichst weniger angekackt.
Reiss dich mal zusammen!


----------



## BigJohn (28. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auha, da wurde ich ja heute abend schon für deutlichst weniger angekackt.
> Reiss dich mal zusammen!


Hast du gerade keinen anderen Kampf auszutragen? Du weißt ja wo du meinen Beitrag melden kannst.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wo du so fragst: es ist ein On One OG, also nichts besonderes. Der Lenker ist praktisch für mich gemacht, hat sofort gepasst. Bin eh kein Fan von all zu breiten Lenkern und da der Dillinger frei von sämtlichen Allüren ist, muss ich auch nicht mit Eigenleben kämpfen. Hätte ich mal auf @FlowinFlo gehört, als es den OG noch aus Carbon gab.
> 
> Derjenige, der das Dekor auf dem Lenker verbrochen hat, gehört sich allerdings an die Wand gestellt. Wem nicht klar ist wovon ich rede: das Dekor ist im Klemmbereich asymmetrisch und die vorhandenen Linien dienen nicht zur Ausrichtung.
> Anhang anzeigen 468057



Cool, war mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Decals richtig zugeordnet hatte. Ich mag ja so Lenker, die ein wenig abseits der Norm wandeln, passen mir meist auch super.
Und die Decals...ja mei, schief ist halt englisch. 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du gerade keinen anderen Kampf auszutragen? Du weißt ja wo du meinen Beitrag melden kannst.



Alles gut. Augenzwinkern dazu denken, runterkommen.


----------



## exto (28. Februar 2016)

Ich mag ja auch Lenker mit ordentlich Backsweep. Nur leider wird die Fuhre dann gleich immer erheblich kürzer 
Eigentlich ist der On One Fleegle n tolles Ding, weil er das durch ne Kurve nach vorn ausgleicht. Nur leider ist der gefühlt seit Jahren in der OS Version "out of stock".
Von Ritchey gabs auch mal sowas. Ist aber irgendwie auch verschwunden


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Ich mag ja auch Lenker mit ordentlich Backsweep. Nur leider wird die Fuhre dann gleich immer erheblich kürzer



Bei der Zickzack-Bauart aber doch eigentlich nicht. Habe bei meinem Wechsel auf den Answer 20/20 meine Vorbaulänge unverändert gelassen und nix Nachteiliges gemerkt.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Februar 2016)

Ich bin sogar noch mal 10 mm runter gegenüber dem Fleegle. Ich mach jetzt quasi auf Jeff Jones


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (29. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Derjenige, der das Dekor auf dem Lenker verbrochen hat, gehört sich allerdings an die Wand gestellt. Wem nicht klar ist wovon ich rede: das Dekor ist im Klemmbereich asymmetrisch und die vorhandenen Linien dienen nicht zur Ausrichtung.



Das war bei meinem Knuckle Ball auch so.
Nicht nur die Ausführung, auch das Design an sich verlangen nach Bestrafung.
Aber ich hab's ja schon längst mit 800er Papierl herunter geschrubbt.


----------



## Fettydriver (29. Februar 2016)

Tuggnut





Ist sehr wertig aus Edelstahl gefertigt, ist kein billiges Gelumpe.


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2016)

Neues Transportmittel fürs Fatbike, endlich was mit deutlich breiteren Reifen als das Fahrrad 

 
Hab ich nun gewonnen? 

[email protected]


----------



## mikeonbike (2. März 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Neues Transportmittel fürs Fatbike, endlich was mit deutlich breiteren Reifen als das Fahrrad Anhang anzeigen 468671
> Hab ich nun gewonnen?
> 
> [email protected]



wenn das auto keine anhängerkupplung für den fahrradgepäckträger hat - nein...


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> wenn das auto keine anhängerkupplung für den fahrradgepäckträger hat - nein...


Dann starte ich halt in fünf Jahren den nächsten Versuch


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. März 2016)

Endlich nicht mehr dursten!
Da ich Flaschenhalter über alles hasse sind die Teile ein Traum


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. März 2016)

Habe die mir vor 2 Wochen auch in schwarz gekauft 
Das Tolle ist, dass pro Flasche zwei Paar Haltenippel dabei sind, so dass man eine Flasche mal an das eine und mal an das andere Bike heften kann ohne die Haltenippel ständig hin- und hertauschen zu müssen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2016)

Neue Schlappen..


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 468885 Neue Schlappen..



Wenig dezent, aber wenn man auf die Linie achtet...
Was wiegt's denn jetzt?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wenig dezent, aber wenn man auf die Linie achtet...
> Was wiegt's denn jetzt?


9.65


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 468885 Neue Schlappen..


Gib demnächst mal ein Feedback dazu ab.


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. März 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> 9.65


Kannste die roten Schriftzüge nicht irgendwie von der Karkasse abkratzen? Vielleicht sind es dann nur noch 9.64 ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Kannste die roten Schriftzüge nicht irgendwie von der Karkasse abkratzen? Vielleicht sind es dann nur noch 9.64 ...


Sehr gute Idee....


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2016)

Bei mir gibt es auch einen Neuzugang. Eventuell hole ich mir auch noch einen zweiten, ich überlege.


----------



## -zor- (3. März 2016)

kann ich auch... fast


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> kann ich auch... fast


Dann rasier doch die Härchen.


----------



## mikeonbike (3. März 2016)

offemsichtlich habe ich schon wieder die  schwersten bekommen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> offemsichtlich habe ich schon wieder die  schwersten bekommen...


Eh egal, bist doch ein _Natural Born Chiller_.


----------



## mikeonbike (3. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (3. März 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> offemsichtlich habe ich schon wieder die  schwersten bekommen...


Du musst mal deine Waage neu kalibrieren. Einfach mal ne Packung Mehl raufstellen und dann nullen. Wenn die Versandhändler davon Wind bekommen, dann schicken sie dir nur noch die leichtesten Waren.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. März 2016)




----------



## -zor- (7. März 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


die 3 über deinem gehörten aber noch dazu... ergeben so eh keinen Sinn


----------



## danie-dani (10. März 2016)

Neue Bremse für das Dude



 

Shigura Bremse wandert ans Fully, da ist die Bremsleistung besser aufgehoben


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. März 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Shigura Bremse wandert ans Fully


... und am Dude wandert der Druckpunkt.


----------



## danie-dani (10. März 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ... und am Dude wandert der Druckpunkt.



Ein Versuch ist es wert, es können doch nicht alle neuen XT "fehlerhaft" sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. März 2016)

Ich drück´dir die Daumen, aber es liest sich leider durchweg so, als hätte Shimano das verbockt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. März 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. März 2016)

Eingebaut, zumindest mal ein Rad


----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2016)

Warum nicht durchgehend? So oft muss man das Ventil doch nicht suchen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. März 2016)

Aber wenn man im dunklen Wald mal suchen muss


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum nicht durchgehend? So oft muss man das Ventil doch nicht suchen.


Als Fatbiker und Luftdruckfanatiker prüft man doch deutlich öfter seinen Luftdruck als der Durchschnittsbiker. Insofern gar nicht so abwegig. Durchgängig würde mir hingegen auch besser gefallen.


----------



## ufp (11. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 471588


Was ist das für ein Material? Bzw von welcher Firma?


----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2016)

3M Reflexband


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. März 2016)

Genau. 3M Reflexfolie 983er
Klebt wie sau 

Hab noch für ein Laufrad übrig, wenn es jemand haben möchte


----------



## exto (11. März 2016)

Erwin, hau den Riemen auf die Orgel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2016)

Mal sehen ob die länger als 1300km halten


----------



## Dutshlander (15. März 2016)

auf jeden fall nicht das Geld in deinen Tasche


----------



## Fatpak (15. März 2016)

Neuer Spielkamerad für'n Panzer, 
zwar noch bissl unterfüttert aber das wird noch


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2016)

Paßt ja farblich zur Wohnung 

G.


----------



## hw_doc (15. März 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 473148 Anhang anzeigen 473149 Anhang anzeigen 473150Neuer Spielkamerad für'n Panzer,
> zwar noch bissl unterfüttert aber das wird noch



Schick!
In welcher Landesecke wohnst Du denn?


----------



## Fatpak (15. März 2016)

Franken


----------



## BigJohn (16. März 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Franken


Manche nennen es auch das gelobte Land


----------



## wj500 (16. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Manche nennen es auch das gelobte Land


wieso haben wir dann Söder?


----------



## Fatpak (16. März 2016)

mit den schönsten Trails des Landes 

@LB Jörg tatsächlich,  das bike für die Dame des Hauses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (17. März 2016)

Neue kette, da die kmc zuschnell den geist aufgegeben hat


----------



## DrachenDingsda (17. März 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> wieso haben wir dann Söder?



ein Einäugiger ist unter den blinden    der König


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. März 2016)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> ein Einäugiger ist unter den blinden    der König


...gerade gelesen.....und ich glaub, ich bekomme auch direkt Södbrennen...


----------



## Fatpak (19. März 2016)

Konnte nicht widerstehen


----------



## Bob1965 (19. März 2016)

@Fatpak: Was ist das für ein Modell und bist Du nach dem ersten Test zufrieden?
VG


----------



## hw_doc (19. März 2016)

Bob1965 schrieb:


> @Fatpak: Was ist das für ein Modell und bist Du nach dem ersten Test zufrieden?
> VG



Schaut nach einer XLC aus.
Bei schwereren Reitern (wie mir) ist die Sattelklemmung problematisch und die Neigung verstellt sich ab und an mal, wenn es von oben "einen drauf" gibt. Sonst aber eine solide Sache und sie bringt etwas Offset/Setback in die Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatpak (19. März 2016)

Bob1965 schrieb:


> @Fatpak: Was ist das für ein Modell und bist Du nach dem ersten Test zufrieden?
> VG



Ja ne XLC 400 länge, 100 zum verstellen und bis 110 kg belastbar. Ich selbst komme fahrfertig an die 105 grenze ran.
Bis jetzt hat sie erst 100 km aufn buckel und total unnaufällig. Ein Spiel oder Lockerung konnt ich noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2016)

Neue Bremsscheiben 203mm & 183mm


 
Restliche Bremsenteile fehlen noch.... 

Wenn jemand ne Avid Guide RS mit fast neuen Belägen braucht


----------



## klausklein (22. März 2016)

Habe mir mal 

 was Neues geholt.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. März 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Habe mir mal Anhang anzeigen 475318 was Neues geholt.


ein Blumenkasten


----------



## Fatbike24 (23. März 2016)

Mein neues Spielzeug.
Noch ist alles Original, nur Lenker und Vorbau wurden getauscht, weitere Umbauten folgen.


----------



## shortwheel (23. März 2016)

Neu und für gut befunden:


 
Sunrace 11-40 mit 30er Wolftooth


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. März 2016)

Hab endlich eine Lösung für Außentransport von Carbon-(Fat-) bikes.



Das passt jede Steckachse rein, egal ob 150x15 oder 110x15 oder 110x20 oder 100x15. Mit dem beiliegenden Adapter geht sogar 9mm Schnellspanner, bisher nur das Normalmaß von 100mm, aber es sollte kein Hexenwerk sein, auch einen 135mm Adapter für Fatbike-Vorderräder zu basteln, es braucht ja nur eine Aluröhre mit außen 15 oder 20mm und innen einem 9mm Loch drin.

Mehr Info hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatb...lb-des-fzg-thread.724373/page-6#post-13685017


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. März 2016)

Bei mir gab´s ein Direct Mount-Blatt für die neue Kurbel...





sowie Zutaten für die Framebag des neuen Rahmens...


----------



## Fatpak (25. März 2016)

dieser Framebag löst bei mir den Haben Will Effekt aus 

wo gibt's den?


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. März 2016)

Danke! Das Teil habe ich passend zum Rahmen selbst gemacht.
Die Amis sieht man ja auch viel mit den ganzen Camo-Farbkombis hantieren, aber BW Flecktarn habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, außer in Wüstentarn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. März 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> sowie Zutaten für die Framebag des neuen Rahmens...


Gut, dass du einen Abschnitt ohne Paprika oder Ente erwischt hast. Am Ende hätte dich sonst noch jemand im Wald vom Fahrrad getreten.


----------



## Fatpak (1. April 2016)

Neues Cockpit


----------



## mu4a4o (5. April 2016)

RSP 42T Ritzel bei Ebay geschossen um meine Steigfähigkeit zu erhöhen . Natürlich passend zum Farbkonzept. 
  
Musste leider feststellen das die Standart Shimano 10-fach Kasette vernietet ist.  Dremel geholt... Niete geköpft...17ner Ritzel entfernt...Niete wieder rein...3 Hammerschläge pro Niet und das Ritzelpaket ist wieder fest zusammen. Läuft super!!


----------



## F7 Uli (14. April 2016)

11-42 Kassette 10 Fach von Sun Race . Endlich mal eine die auch noch gut aussieht.

MX3 10-fach Kassette 11-42


----------



## -zor- (14. April 2016)

Hallo Uli... ist die für Sram oder für Shimano Freilauf und wo hast du sie erstanden?


----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2016)

Das 11er Ritzel besagt doch schon, dass sie für einen ganz normalen Freilauf konzipiert ist. Eine Einfache Google Suche spuckt dir auch etliche Händler aus, bei denen Kassette zumindest gelistet ist.


----------



## -zor- (14. April 2016)

das habe ich auch schon getan, nur keine oder wenig deutsche Shops gefunden und es kann ja sein das Uli da nen guten Tip hat... oder?
und bei mehreren steht bei der 11-42 !nur! für SRAM... warum auch immer und daher auch hier die Frage!

Ich versuche eigentlich immer unnötige Fragen zu vermeiden!
Danke


----------



## hw_doc (14. April 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> das habe ich auch schon getan, nur keine oder wenig deutsche Shops gefunden und es kann ja sein das Uli da nen guten Tip hat... oder?
> und bei mehreren steht bei der 11-42 !nur! für SRAM... warum auch immer und daher auch hier die Frage!
> 
> Ich versuche eigentlich immer unnötige Fragen zu vermeiden!
> Danke



Das kann ja mindestens zwei Gründe haben:
Freilauf oder "praktische Kapazität" des Schaltwerks... Deine Frage ist durchaus berechtigt!


----------



## Girl (14. April 2016)

Wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist sie für einen Shimano Freilauf. Allerdings sollte wirklich ein aktuelles Sram 10-fach oder Shimano 11-fach Schaltwerk verwendet werden.

Die Ritzel sehen aber von der Oberfläche nicht wirklich schön aus, obs gut schaltet und die Farbe lange hält?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2016)

Also mir ist kein spezieller 10-fach Freilauf von Sram bewusst, euch etwa? Dass Shimano Schaltwerke mit 42 Zähnen zurecht kommen, sollte eigentlich aus der Zeit der Mirfe-Ritzel bekannt sein. Auch das lässt sich sehr leicht überprüfen.


----------



## -zor- (14. April 2016)

okay... der Verschlussring sieht nach Shimano aus aber von hinten sieht man nichts, da noch irgend eine Hülse drinne steckt!
über die Qualität können wir nur spekulieren, bringt also nichts.
und bitte lasst doch einfach mal Uli die an ihm gerichtete Frage beantworten, dann bläst sich das hier auch nicht so auf!!!

hier so steht es im Shop:


----------



## cherokee190 (14. April 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist sie für einen Shimano Freilauf. Allerdings sollte wirklich ein aktuelles Sram 10-fach oder Shimano 11-fach Schaltwerk verwendet werden.
> 
> Die Ritzel sehen aber von der Oberfläche nicht wirklich schön aus, obs gut schaltet und die Farbe lange hält?



Fahre die sunrace Kassetten schon länger. Auf dem Mondraker in 11-40 und nun im Moonlander 11-42. Beides mit X9 Schaltwerke funktioniert problemlos und vollkommen unauffällig. Kassette passt auf ganz normale 10 Fach Freiläufe.
Gegenüber Uli habe ich jedoch komplett mit Stahlritzel genommen. Bei mit x gekennzeichneten Kassetten ist das große Ritzel aus Alu.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> das habe ich auch schon getan, nur keine oder wenig deutsche Shops gefunden und es kann ja sein das Uli da nen guten Tip hat... oder?
> und bei mehreren steht bei der 11-42 !nur! für SRAM... warum auch immer und daher auch hier die Frage!
> 
> Ich versuche eigentlich immer unnötige Fragen zu vermeiden!
> Danke



Hier gibt´s einen Thread zu den Sunrace-Kassetten.


----------



## honkori (14. April 2016)

Die 11-40 Version habe ich auch auf meinem Wunschzettel, so die sich mit 36/22 kombinieren läst und nur ein "längeres Schaltwerk" nötig ist...


ciiaooo


----------



## mu4a4o (14. April 2016)

Coole Sache. Wusste nicht, das es soerwas auch als Gesamtkassette für 10-fach gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. April 2016)

Allein das Preis/Optik Verhältnis ist schon gut


----------



## himbeerquark (14. April 2016)

honkori schrieb:


> Die 11-40 Version habe ich auch auf meinem Wunschzettel, so die sich mit 36/22 kombinieren läst und nur ein "längeres Schaltwerk" nötig ist...


Ich hab 13-40 SLX Kasette mit dem e-thirteen 40t und vorne 22-36 X5 Gekurbel, das Schaltwerk ist ein mittellanges SLX RD-M675 GS -> gar kein Problem!

edit: meine Antwort gilt, falls nach 10-fach gefragt wurde


----------



## skaster (14. April 2016)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Ich hab 13-40 SLX Kasette mit dem e-thirteen 40t und vorne 22-36 X5 Gekurbel, das Schaltwerk ist ein mittellanges SLX RD-M675 GS -> gar kein Problem!
> 
> edit: meine Antwort gilt, falls nach 10-fach gefragt wurde


11-42 sind dann nochmal 4 Zähne mehr.


----------



## F7 Uli (14. April 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 483172 Anhang anzeigen 483173 11-42 Kassette 10 Fach von Sun Race . Endlich mal eine die auch noch gut aussieht.
> 
> MX3 10-fach Kassette 11-42
> 
> ...


----------



## skaster (14. April 2016)

Bei mir gab es auch ein paar Neuzugänge


----------



## F7 Uli (14. April 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> okay... der Verschlussring sieht nach Shimano aus aber von hinten sieht man nichts, da noch irgend eine Hülse drinne steckt!
> über die Qualität können wir nur spekulieren, bringt also nichts.
> und bitte lasst doch einfach mal Uli die an ihm gerichtete Frage beantworten, dann bläst sich das hier auch nicht so auf!!!
> 
> ...


Also ich habe die Kassette angebaut auf Shimano Freilauf alles Tip Top )


----------



## F7 Uli (14. April 2016)

Hier auch noch mal im Bild


----------



## univega 9 (14. April 2016)

Cool


----------



## Gravelander (16. April 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es auch ein paar Neuzugänge
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 483302
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 483303 Anhang anzeigen 483304 Anhang anzeigen 483305


Bist du den Cambium schon einmal gefahren?
Ich habe den auch schon seit einigen Monaten und finde den leider ziemlich unbequem (entgegen von einigen Rezensionen).
Würde mich interessieren, ob man den wirklich angenehm empfinden kann - anscheinend wird der ja auch häufiger gefahren...


----------



## skaster (16. April 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Bist du den Cambium schon einmal gefahren?
> Ich habe den auch schon seit einigen Monaten und finde den leider ziemlich unbequem (entgegen von einigen Rezensionen).
> Würde mich interessieren, ob man den wirklich angenehm empfinden kann - anscheinend wird der ja auch häufiger gefahren...


Ich habe vorher mal beim @Bowralph drauf gesessen und fand den auf einer "Parkplatzrunde" ganz angenehm. Montiert werden die ganzen Sachen am Wochenende und getestet nächstes WE in der Pfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. April 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Bist du den Cambium schon einmal gefahren?
> Ich habe den auch schon seit einigen Monaten und finde den leider ziemlich unbequem (entgegen von einigen Rezensionen).
> Würde mich interessieren, ob man den wirklich angenehm empfinden kann - anscheinend wird der ja auch häufiger gefahren...


Das ist vielleicht wie mit Carbon Sätteln. Ich hatte mal  einen Kernledersattel a la brooks und fand ihn seinerzeit fürchterlich. Ich fahre aber inzwischen nur noch (fast) ungepolsterte Sättel und empfinde sie als das Gemütlichste was ich je hatte.


----------



## BigJohn (16. April 2016)

.


----------



## honkori (16. April 2016)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten den Cambrium C17 und würde den gegen nix in der Welt mehr tauschen wollen. Tagestouren ohne Polster sind kein Problem... 

ciiaooo


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2016)

Auch mal wieder zum Fati aufwerten was gekauft..bzw. ich bekommst zum Geburtstag nächste Woche. Mußte aber natürlich kontrollieren obs das Richtige ist 








G.


----------



## -zor- (23. April 2016)

mal was neues fürs Farley


----------



## hw_doc (24. April 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> mal was neues fürs Farley
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 486717
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 486718



Oh ja, berichte mal über die Reifen!


----------



## Fettydriver (28. April 2016)

VEE Tire Co Speedster 26 x 3,5“ 120 TPI

Ich werde demnächst mal mit 3,5 Zoll breiten Reifen ohne Stollen auf den Rolling Darryl unterwegs sein. Die Breite von 90mm auf 80mm Felgen dürfte stimmen, aber die werden wohl nicht so hoch bauen.

Bin selbst gespannt wie es montiert aussieht, aber die Laufeigenschaften sind natürlich das Wesentlichste worauf es ankommt.





Mal sehen ob ich mit denen ihrem Namen gerecht werde und ich nicht mehr von so vielen Nordic Walking Wanderer überholt werde. 

Die Gewichtsangabe von 950g ist gemogelt oder ich habe die schwersten erwischt.
Diese beiden wiegen 1116g und 1132g


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. April 2016)

Erstes Overnighter Zubehör. 
Schlafsack ist unterwegs....


----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Erstes Overnighter Zubehör.
> Schlafsack ist unterwegs....


wohin gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. April 2016)

An der deutsch / französischen Grenze entlang. Start in Annweiler. Da gibt es viele Burgen und Ruinen. Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## -zor- (28. April 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> mal was neues fürs Farley
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 486717
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 486718



Schei... Gewinde der hinteren Achse war falsch und die Rougarou mit 1220g und 1195g mir zu Gewichtig... also flux alles wieder zurück


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2016)

Einen Fat B Nimble mit 1.120 Gramm hätte ich günstig im Angebot.
Geh'n die Likes auch wieder zurück?


----------



## -zor- (28. April 2016)

ging mir ja direkt um den Rougarou... aber danke fürs Angebot 
bin aber schon am überlegen ob es nicht doch lieber nen B+ wird


----------



## exto (28. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Erstes Overnighter Zubehör.
> Schlafsack ist unterwegs....



Geil! Erst mal futtern und pennen...


----------



## mu4a4o (28. April 2016)

Was daraus wohl wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2016)

Petroleum?


----------



## Dutshlander (29. April 2016)

Für alle die während den Chemie Unterricht Kreide holen waren.
Aus Rohöl wird Kunststoff gewonnen mit Petroleum als neben Produkt, und nicht aus Kunststoff Petroleum


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Für alle die während den Chemie Unterricht Kreide holen waren.
> Aus Rohöl wird Kunststoff gewonnen mit Petroleum als neben Produkt, und nicht aus Kunststoff Petroleum


Das ist schön. Und wie war das mit Latex?


----------



## Staanemer (29. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist schön. Und wie war das mit Latex?



Das  gewinnt an in einschlägigen kleinen Läden, meistens in der Nähe von Bahnhöfen. Hab ich mal gehört.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (29. April 2016)

Gepäckbefestigung Russian Style (mal schauen, ob`s hält):





















Love

Hauke


----------



## zoomer (29. April 2016)

Ich glaube zur Gewinnung von einem Liter Latexmilch müssen ca. 1200 Latextierchen gemolken werden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2016)

...und hier mal die gewonnenen...geraubten Rohlinge im Rohzustand...ja, ist ja fast so schlimm wie Hähnchenmast...


----------



## dukestah (29. April 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Gepäckbefestigung Russian Style (mal schauen, ob`s hält):
> 
> Love
> 
> Hauke



die frage ist wohl eher wie man den schlauch wieder sauber bekommt, wenn man ihn denn braucht, so wie meine bikes immer aussehen brauche ich das gar nicht erst probieren


----------



## hw_doc (29. April 2016)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> VEE Tire Co Speedster 26 x 3,5“ 120 TPI
> 
> Ich werde demnächst mal mit 3,5 Zoll breiten Reifen ohne Stollen auf den Rolling Darryl unterwegs sein. Die Breite von 90mm auf 80mm Felgen dürfte stimmen, aber die werden wohl nicht so hoch bauen.
> 
> ...



Oh, berichte mal!
War auch kurz davor, habe aber dann von Self-Steering gelesen. Und das erlebe ich gerade auch bei den Black Floyds auf 65er MargeLite...  :/


----------



## Hilfmernauf (29. April 2016)

Haste ooch wieda Recht, Dukestah. Muss man vielleicht noch einpacken. Oder gleich an Lenker? Ach ich weiss nicht, bei meinem Asphaltschlitzer hat Schlauch, Reifenheber, Werkzeug, 5!! Müsliriegel und Scheisshauspapier in ne 0,6 Liter Satteltasche und die Pumpe an den Flaschenhalter gepasst. Und jetzt? So dass es elegant ist?

Knifflig, das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (30. April 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oh, berichte mal!
> War auch kurz davor, habe aber dann von Self-Steering gelesen. Und das erlebe ich gerade auch bei den Black Floyds auf 65er MargeLite...  :/


Ja, ich werde berichten, bin selbst gespannt. Ich muss noch warten bis der Postmann/Frau klingelt, brauch neues Felgenband.


----------



## exto (30. April 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> So dass es elegant ist?
> 
> Knifflig, das.



"Elegant" ist Luxus und Luxus könn' wir uns nicht leisten! Hat meine Omma immer gesagt.

Also: Plastikbeutel drum und fertig


----------



## exto (30. April 2016)

Sommerräder:





2613 und 2464g


----------



## criscross (30. April 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Sommerräder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast du die Reifen mal gewogen ?


----------



## exto (30. April 2016)

Ja, aber schon vor Wochen und ich find den Zettel nicht mehr. Sind aber nicht so sensationell leicht, wie die 4.0er erwarten lassen würden.
Ist mir aber ganz recht, dass da n bisschen mehr Gummi dran ist. Ich will den LRS zum Bikepacken benutzen. Da ist es irgendwie unentspannt, mit zu filigranen Reifen.


----------



## cherokee190 (30. April 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Sommerräder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als 4.5 sieht er schon mehr nach Reifen aus , was hast du für Felgenbreite?


----------



## exto (30. April 2016)

Das sind 80er Nextie Snow Dragon.


----------



## cherokee190 (30. April 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Das sind 80er Nextie Snow Dragon.



Ah danke.
Harmonieren bestimmt besser zur 80er Felge als die schmalen 4.0er. Kannst ja mal berichten.


----------



## exto (30. April 2016)

Ich hatte erst überlegt, 65er Felgen zu nehmen, um 4" Reifen fahren zu können, aber ich empfinde 80er und 4.5" mittlerweile als den besten Kompromiss. Passt vor allem gut zum Puffin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FAT_Undi (2. Mai 2016)

Wie breit ist der 4.5er auf der 80er felge?


----------



## univega 9 (2. Mai 2016)




----------



## exto (2. Mai 2016)

FAT_Undi schrieb:


> Wie breit ist der 4.5er auf der 80er felge?



112mm. Allerdings (noch) mit 1 bar Druck.


----------



## skaster (3. Mai 2016)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 489517


Die Leitungsverlegung hat aber noch Potential nach oben 
Ansonsten macht die MT5 eine gute Figur am Tusker. Aber warum? War die XT nix?


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2016)

Mal Technik-Doping für die anstehende 30000 Höhenmeter-Bikepacking-Tour besorgt.





Man wird ja auch nicht jünger


----------



## Fatster (3. Mai 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Mal Technik-Doping für die anstehende 30000 Höhenmeter-Bikepacking-Tour besorgt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du stehen *vier* "Nullen" hinter der " 3 "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. Mai 2016)

Korrektamente!


----------



## Fatster (3. Mai 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Korrektamente!



Boah! Da müsste ich zusätzlich zu meinen noch verbleibenden 29 Tagen Urlaub für 2016 gleich noch den "Vorschuss" für 2017 nehmen - und zwar die kompletten 30 Tage


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2016)

Jetzt übertreib mal nicht 

Ich hab tatsächlich einen ganzen Monat Zeit. Erfahrungsgemäß ist es so, dass man sich ein paar Tage eingrooven muss, dann geht das alles irgendwie wie von allein 

Außerdem bin ich (a.) ein alter Sack und arbeite (b.) bei der Kirche. Deshalb hab ich 34 Tage Urlaub im Jahr  Da bleibt noch was für die Erholung


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. Mai 2016)

Neue Sohlen für den Bikepark und mal wieder was von Race Face


----------



## Hilfmernauf (3. Mai 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Mal Technik-Doping für die anstehende 30000 Höhenmeter-Bikepacking-Tour besorgt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt echt, oder?!? Ich freu mich, wenn ich die 100m hinterm Haus hoch komm. Was hast Du dann in der Kette? 11-36? oder -42? Ich quäl mich mit 30/10-42 ab, weil mich meine Schrauber bei Nachfrage nach einem 28er Blatt immer nur mitleidig anlächeln.
Und meld Dich mal, wie du mit den Dünnreifen auf so einer Tour zurecht kommst.

Viel Spass

Hauke


----------



## Fatpak (3. Mai 2016)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mal mit 3,5 Zoll breiten Reifen ohne Stollen auf den Rolling Darryl unterwegs sein



unbedingt Bilder wenns montiert sind 
dachte die sind zu schmal auf ne 80iger felge


----------



## univega 9 (3. Mai 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Die Leitungsverlegung hat aber noch Potential nach oben
> Ansonsten macht die MT5 eine gute Figur am Tusker. Aber warum? War die XT nix?


War   nicht wirklich zufrieden damit......
Die leitung ist noch nicht fest........


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Was hast Du dann in der Kette? 11-36? oder -42? Ich quäl mich mit 30/10-42 ab, weil mich meine Schrauber bei Nachfrage nach einem 28er Blatt immer nur mitleidig anlächeln.



Ich fahr hinten 11/42. Was das Lächeln der Schrauber angeht: Ich lass lieber ab 30 km/h lächelnd rollen, statt mich bergauf zu quälen. Wenn ich "drücken" will, fahr ich Singlespeed 

Die Tour die ich fahren will ist dafür allerdings topographisch zu unausgewogen. 6-700 Kilometer durch die norddeutsche Tiefebene, dann ein ewiges Auf und Ab und zum Abschluss der Schwarzwald. Da gibt's beim besten Willen keine passende Übersetzung


----------



## Pugy (4. Mai 2016)

---Retro---


----------



## Fettydriver (4. Mai 2016)

Die VEE Tire Co Speedster 26 x 3,5“ 120 TPI montiert und gefahren auf den Rolling Darryl.

Der Speedster wirkt dünn und schmal auf der Rolling Darryl, halt ohne Stollen. Wie ich finde ist der Reifen ein guter Tourer auf den verschiedensten Untergründen. Er läuft leicht und ist auch schnell zu beschleunigen. Seine Stärken liegen überwiegend auf festen Untergründen, Asphalt, Pflaster feiner Splitt, etc. Bei Nässe bin ich noch nicht gefahren.













Wie schon erwartet baut er in der Höhe mit seinen 3,5“um einiges niederer auf einer 80mm Felge im Gegensatz zu klassischen Fatbike-Reifen. Im Vergleich zum Schwalbe JJ 4,0“ ist der Raddurchmesser auf diesen Felgen gut 14mm kleiner (geringere Entfaltung bzw. Ablauflänge).
Ich denke 65mm breite Felgen (z. B. Surly Marge Lite) wären für den Speedster 3,5“ ideal.

Self-Steering ist nur leicht zu bemerken, was aber für mich, ob das ein Reifen nun hat oder auch nicht, absolut kein Thema ist.
Nachteil: Das feine Rillenprofil nimmt schnell viele Mini-Steinchen (kleine Sandsteinchen) auf, die sich richtig fest und hartnäckig in das Reifenprofil festsetzen. Man nimmt dadurch so einiges ungewolltes mit nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatpak (4. Mai 2016)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Nachteil: Das feine Rillenprofil nimmt schnell viele Mini-Steinchen



würde den sowieso nur in der Stadt fahren also vorwiegend Asphalt, daher kein Thema. Deswegen auch mit mehr druck und dann dürfte sich das mit Self-Steering auch erledigt haben


----------



## Fatpak (4. Mai 2016)

Hab mir auch was gegönnt


----------



## hw_doc (6. Mai 2016)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Die VEE Tire Co Speedster 26 x 3,5“ 120 TPI montiert und gefahren auf den Rolling Darryl.
> 
> Der Speedster wirkt dünn und schmal auf der Rolling Darryl, halt ohne Stollen. Wie ich finde ist der Reifen ein guter Tourer auf den verschiedensten Untergründen. Er läuft leicht und ist auch schnell zu beschleunigen. Seine Stärken liegen überwiegend auf festen Untergründen, Asphalt, Pflaster feiner Splitt, etc. Bei Nässe bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
> 
> ...





Fatpak schrieb:


> würde den sowieso nur in der Stadt fahren also vorwiegend Asphalt, daher kein Thema. Deswegen auch mit mehr druck und dann dürfte sich das mit Self-Steering auch erledigt haben



Danke für den Bericht!

Bin gerade die erste lange Tour mit den Black Floyds gefahren:




Obwohl sie neulich schon eine große Einfahrrunde nach dem (für meine Begriffe extrem aufwendigen und zeitintensiven) Tubeless-Umbau mit Frischhaltefolie genossen hatten, kam es bei einer Kurvenfahrt auf Asphalt auf den ersten Kilometern zu einem beachtlichen Loch.
Keine Ahnung, wie es ausgerechnet auf der kurvenäußeren Lauffläche dazu kommen konnte...  
Unter lautem Zischen wurde die Fahrt schnell fortgesetzt und letztlich schaffte es die Milch auf dem nächsten Kilometer, das Loch wieder zu schließen.
Die Floyds neigen bei Fatbike-typischem Luftdruck auch auf 65er Felge zu Self-Steering, ein auch nur ansatzweise präzises Steuern ist auch mit 0,8 nicht drin; man schlingert auch im Gelände nur so vor sich hin und folgt jeder Linie des Untergrunds. Freigegeben sind sie aber bis 2,1 bar, mit 1,3 bleibt nur die Eigenart, den Spuren zu folgen.

Für den Heidschnuckenweg gibt es eindeutig bessere Reifen, Steigungen mit feuchten Wurzeln mögen sie garnicht (hatte ich auch nicht anders erwartet), Sand und lose Steine sind aber genehm.

BTW: Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man die Folienreste wirksam und mit wenig Aufwand eindämmt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2016)

Gerade noch rechtzeitig für den Gäsbock-Marathon morgen


----------



## BigJohn (6. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gerade noch rechtzeitig für den Gäsbock-Marathon morgen
> Anhang anzeigen 490629


Die sehen sehr solide aus


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die sehen sehr solide aus



Die Teile haben aber nur 1500km gehalten (wenn die (noch) Verbauten identisch sind) 

Werde ich in ca. 3 Stunden feststellen


----------



## skaster (6. Mai 2016)

Gibt e-thirteen nicht 2 Jahre Garantie auf die Lager "ohne Fragen zu stellen"?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2016)

Ist doch ein Verschleißteil....


----------



## skaster (6. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Verschleißteil....


Zitat der e-thirteen Seite
"
*BOTTOM BRACKETS*
We take our bearings seriously, so seriously that we back them up with a *1 year no-questions-asked guarantee*. Precision ground races, perfectly sorted to the balls, mated with custom seals and grease fill for long life and smooth rolling"

OK war nur ein Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2016)

Hab es ja erst 11 Monate


----------



## hw_doc (16. Mai 2016)

Auch ein Problemlöser, immer wieder:


----------



## Fatpak (17. Mai 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Auch ein Problemlöser, immer wieder:




Du hast im mom ganz schön viele Problemlöser am Start


----------



## hw_doc (17. Mai 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Du hast im mom ganz schön viele Problemlöser am Start



Stimmt - was das wohl über Anzahl und Größe meiner Probleme sagt...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Mai 2016)

Neue Stütze gegönnt!


----------



## exto (19. Mai 2016)

Huch! Die is schick !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Mai 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Huch! Die is schick !!


weil


----------



## exto (20. Mai 2016)

... ich die 3K Optik mag, die Umsetzung der Kröpfung und die gut funktionierende Sattelklemmung.


----------



## Rommos (20. Mai 2016)

...mal die ersten Teile für mein zukünftiges Fatbike 



 

Cambium C17 carved zum Sitzen und 
zum Treten eine Middleburn RS8 (100mm) mit 104er Spider und 30t n/w von Superstarcomponents mit Carbocage-Schrauben in orange....

LG
Roman


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Mai 2016)

...und wann kommt der Rest?


----------



## Rommos (20. Mai 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> ...und wann kommt der Rest?


...eigentlich ist schon fast alles da (bis auf die passenden Titan- und Aluschrauben die ich gerne verbaue  ).
Rahmen und Gabel sind grad beim strahlen/pulvern, hoffe auf nächste Woche. 
Vielleicht kommt ein kleiner Aufbauthread, dann knipse ich alle Teile


----------



## shibby68 (20. Mai 2016)

Auf jeden Fall bitte Aufbau Thread


----------



## -zor- (20. Mai 2016)

jiippppp auf jeden Fall


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Mai 2016)

Aufbauthread ist ja sowas von Pflicht, Anfüttern und dann nicht Servieren ist unfair...


----------



## cluso (21. Mai 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...mal die ersten Teile für mein zukünftiges Fatbike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 495355
> 
> ...



Wenn der Rest der Teile auch so ein Niveau hat ====>>> Unbedingt ein Aufbauthread....bitte.


----------



## himbeerquark (31. Mai 2016)

Ein mal RD in Ano-bronze für hinten kam gestern an und wurde fix umgespeicht, damit ich mir ein zweites Vorderrad aufbauen kann und nicht ständig Reifen wechseln muss.
Und auch gleich ein Reifendruckmessgerät, damit ich endlich mal mitreden kann: Floater mit Surly Schlauch 6 psi, Nate mit Specialized Schlauch 5 psi, dachte immer es wäre mehr...



 
lila Duck-Tape als neues Felgenband gab's auch gleich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mir Laufradtaschen gegönnt für gaaaanz dicke Reifen. Sowas gibt´s zwar kaum am Markt, aber durch Zweckentfremdung lässt sich da was machen. Man nehme eine Doppel-Laufradtasche, in die eigentlich zwei normale Laufräder reinsollen, und zwar für diese neumodischen Twentyniner. Weil bei diesen hier (evoc two wheel bag) die Trennwand zwischen beiden Laufrädern nur so locker herumwabbelt, hat man auch kein Problem, wenn man statt der beiden dünnen ein fettes Laufrad reinpackt. Man muss noch nichtmal quetschen, es passt wie angegossen, und das mit einem 4.8er Lou auf einer 90mm Felge. Ich denke es passt so ziemlich alles in diese Tasche, ein 2XL auf einer 100mm Felge würde vielleicht knapp, aber kommt auf nen Versuch an.




man glaubt es nicht, aber hier steckt was fettes drin...




...und noch genug Luft, dass der Reißverschluss locker zu geht.

Verarbeitung evoc-typisch sehr solide und auch sonst ein feines Teil.


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2016)

Nur mal interessehalber:

Wozu braucht man denn Laufradtaschen?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juni 2016)

Ich wusste, dass die Frage kommt  ist natürlich ein Luxusprodukt, das man eigentlich nicht braucht... Ich hab doch nen Dachträger, wo die Räder mit der Gabel eingespannt werden - und das Vorderrad ausgebaut wird. Normalerweise wirft man das Vorderrad einfach in den Kofferraum, aber wenn der voll mit Urlaubsgepäck ist, ist so ne Tasche praktisch: Dreckschutz, Schutz der Bremsscheibe, Sichtschutz.


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juni 2016)

um Laufräder ein zu Packen


----------



## dukestah (1. Juni 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Laufradtaschen gegönnt für gaaaanz dicke Reifen. Sowas gibt´s zwar kaum am Markt, aber durch Zweckentfremdung lässt sich da was machen. Man nehme eine Doppel-Laufradtasche, in die eigentlich zwei normale Laufräder reinsollen, und zwar für diese neumodischen Twentyniner. Weil bei diesen hier (evoc two wheel bag) die Trennwand zwischen beiden Laufrädern nur so locker herumwabbelt, hat man auch kein Problem, wenn man statt der beiden dünnen ein fettes Laufrad reinpackt. Man muss noch nichtmal quetschen, es passt wie angegossen, und das mit einem 4.8er Lou auf einer 90mm Felge. Ich denke es passt so ziemlich alles in diese Tasche, ein 2XL auf einer 100mm Felge würde vielleicht knapp, aber kommt auf nen Versuch an.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 498893
> man glaubt es nicht, aber hier steckt was fettes drin...
> ...



cooler tip, ich hatte sowas auch schon gesucht, fat bikes nehmen ohne laufräder einfach wesentlich weniger platz im transporter weg und das dreckargument ist unschlagbar


----------



## Fatster (1. Juni 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> cooler tip, ich hatte sowas auch schon gesucht, fat bikes nehmen ohne laufräder einfach wesentlich weniger platz im transporter weg und das dreckargument ist unschlagbar



Ich versuch mir grad vorzustellen, wie wohl eine Ausfahrt ausgesehen haben mag, bei der die Laufräder so dermaßen dreckig wurden, dass man *die* anschließend nicht, den "sauberen" *Rahmen* aber *sehr wohl *im Fahrzeug transportieren kann


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juni 2016)

Hab ich mich auch gefragt  Aber er hat bestimmt noch das hier: http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/bike-travel-bags/bike-cover oder das hier: http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/bike-travel-bags/padded-bike-rug


----------



## Fatster (1. Juni 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch gefragt  Aber er hat bestimmt noch das hier: http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/bike-travel-bags/bike-cover oder das hier: http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/bike-travel-bags/padded-bike-rug



 ... naja, so hat jeder seine eigene Transport-Methode.
Ich pack das Rad halt immer* bei der Anreise zu einer weiter weg gelegenen Tour zusammen mit dem klappbaren Radträger *ins* Auto.
Dann kann das Rad von mir aus bei der Tour selbst dreckig werden, wie sonst noch was, denn auf dem Heimweg wird es dann auf dem Heckträger *ausserhalb* des Autos transportiert, denn _innen_ ein dreckiges Auto, das geht ja mal gaaar nicht! 

* OK, sagen wir "meistens", gell @cherokee190


----------



## cherokee190 (1. Juni 2016)

... und das, nachdem wir doch das Maximum getan haben, um ein schmutziges Auto zu vermeiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (3. Juni 2016)

So, ich hab die Laengste mit 170mm 

Man kann sich beim Fatbike ja darueber streiten, aber fuer meinen Einsatz passts...


----------



## dumpmybrain (3. Juni 2016)

Gerade die KS Dropzone 30,9/385/125 verbaut. Endlich etwas mehr Komfort.


----------



## himbeerquark (6. Juni 2016)

Na was hat FedEx (sogar mit express) aus China gebracht?


 

titanenes Geröhr und möhr


----------



## Rocky10 (12. Juni 2016)

Frischzellenkur für meinen Dicken.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (13. Juni 2016)

Rocky, woher? Was kosten? Und ging Tubeless leicht? Sitzen die Reifen streng? wie sind die verarbeitet? Gewogen?

Love

Hauke


----------



## himbeerquark (14. Juni 2016)

teuerstes Einzelteil nach dem Rahmen selbst:


und dazu gab es noch 200 Spikes für den Dillinger ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (14. Juni 2016)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> teuerstes Einzelteil nach dem Rahmen selbst:
> Anhang anzeigen 502899​


----------



## hw_doc (19. Juni 2016)

Mal einen offiziellen Träger für Dicke erworben:



Artet trotz der leichten Montage aber in Arbeit aus:
1. Entgegen der Abbildungen im Shop ist die Farbe ganz weit von Schwarz entfernt, muss also bei Zeiten gepulvert werden.
2. Und als ob das nicht reichen würde, klötert es im oberen Teil des Gestells - da ist irgendwas Metallisches drin, was nicht mehr rauskann. Das Geräusch ist nervig, hoffentlich wird das schnell vom Shop getauscht.
3. Der Hinterbau des Rahmens baut an den oberen Gepäckträgeraufnahmen sehr breit - da noch die Streben vom Träger draufzusetzen, ist mit ner Kurbel für 170er Hinterbauten sehr knapp, ich komme da schon so manchmal mit der Wade dran. Evtl. werden die Streben also noch an die Stütze umziehen müssen. Habe gesehen, dass es da auch was gibt, was gleichzeitig als weiterer Diebstahlschutz für die Stütze dienen kann:




Ist leider sackteuer.


----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2016)

grad mal das runtergenudelte 42er der X01 gegen ein 44er von Wolftooth getauscht, is nur 4gr. schwerer als das Original 
Der Rest der Kassette is aus Stahl und wird wohl noch ne Weile halten.


----------



## rsu (25. Juni 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ein kleines aber feines ergonomisches Update aus der Schweiz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462694
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462695



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Mein linkes Handgelenk mochte den 74cm breiten Lenker nicht, bis die Griffe dran waren... Die bringen 3 Grad zusaetzliche Biegung.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Juni 2016)

Rahmen-Gabelset geschossen.....


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juni 2016)

und TOT


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Juni 2016)

Zuckt noch.......


----------



## Fatpak (27. Juni 2016)

Die Logische Konsequenz der Entwicklung


----------



## Fatpak (27. Juni 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Rahmen-Gabelset geschossen.....



kann Du schon darüber reden oder noch zu früh

herzlichen beileid


----------



## Rommos (27. Juni 2016)

Das klingt dramatisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (29. Juni 2016)

So, zweite RD in Bronze kam heute an, damit Jelle nicht sauer ist, weil ich neulich nur eine bestellt hatte ;-) 



 
was mache ich nur mit den goldenen RD's, warten bis die Sammlerwert haben?


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Juni 2016)

Snelle Jelle!


----------



## murmel04 (1. Juli 2016)

Die ersten neuen Teile für meinen kleinen Dicken.


----------



## rsu (1. Juli 2016)

Nicht extra gekauft, war bei einem normalen LR Satz mit dabei. Mein DT Laufratsatz mit NRTH45 Flowbeist/Dunderbeist passt rein, ein Laufrad halt pro Doppeltasche. Grösser/Breiter dürften die Laufräder nicht sein, ist so schon knapp.


----------



## drurs (2. Juli 2016)

Passende Pedale zum Rahmen...


----------



## Vighor (2. Juli 2016)

rsu schrieb:


> Nicht extra gekauft, war bei einem normalen LR Satz mit dabei. Mein DT Laufratsatz mit NRTH45 Flowbeist/Dunderbeist passt rein, ein Laufrad halt pro Doppeltasche. Grösser/Breiter dürften die Laufräder nicht sein, ist so schon knapp.Anhang anzeigen 507826


Die benutz ich auch


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2016)

26er Weicheiüberstzung


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)

90gr. leichter als die Hope is schon ne Ansage 






Edit: Jetzt hab ich erst gemerkt dass die Pfeifen mir statt ner 135er ne 150er Nabe geschickt haben 

Gewichtseinsparung fällt also noch größer aus mit ner 135er Tune


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juli 2016)

bei gleiche Lager Anzahl


Bumble schrieb:


> 90gr. leichter als die Hope is schon ne Ansage


Bei gleiche Lager Anzahl , manche Hersteller verbauen doppelte Anzahl Lager als andere. 
Wenn ja dann ist 90gr. viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (2. Juli 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> bei gleiche Lager Anzahl
> 
> Bei gleiche Lager Anzahl , manche Hersteller verbauen doppelte Anzahl Lager als andere.
> Wenn ja dann ist 90gr. viel.


Es gibt Vorderrad Naben mit mehr als 2 Lager?


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juli 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Es gibt Vorderrad Naben mit mehr als 2 Lager?


was weiß ich was die alles bei Fattbikes verbauen, beim 135 (HR Nabe) allerdings


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Es gibt Vorderrad Naben mit mehr als 2 Lager?


In Deutschland gibt's sowas nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2016)

Hab ich auch noch nie gesehen/gelesen/gehört.


----------



## hw_doc (2. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> 90gr. leichter als die Hope is schon ne Ansage Anhang anzeigen 507970
> Anhang anzeigen 507971
> 
> Edit: Jetzt hab ich erst gemerkt dass die Pfeifen mir statt ner 135er ne 150er Nabe geschickt haben
> ...



So lange Du nicht auf die Idee kommst, auch Dein HR mit tune zu bestücken...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Juli 2016)

Edit: Jetzt hab ich erst gemerkt dass die Pfeifen mir statt ner 135er ne 150er Nabe geschickt haben 

Gewichtseinsparung fällt also noch größer aus mit ner 135er Tune[/QUOTE]

Und nu?
Wieder 3 Wochen Lieferzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So lange Du nicht auf die Idee kommst, auch Dein HR mit tune zu bestücken...


Nöö, die DT bleibt, is schön leicht und leise und hat zahnscheiben, die mir viel lieber sind als sperrklinken


----------



## Vighor (2. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Und nu?
> Wieder 3 Wochen Lieferzeit?


Nahh, der Bumble nimmt dann den Partner vom Wagenheber und macht die 150er schmaller


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Und nu?
> Wieder 3 Wochen Lieferzeit?


Es hat sogar 5 Wochen gedauert bei mir.


----------



## Vighor (2. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Es hat sogar 5 Wochen gedauert bei mir.


Schön .. bikecomponents sagt 2-7 Tage Lieferzeit .. bike24 1-3 Wochen ..
R2-Bikes hat die 135mm in schwarz und blau auf Lager (laut deren Webshop)


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Schön .. bikecomponents sagt 2-7 Tage Lieferzeit .. bike24 1-3 Wochen ..
> R2-Bikes hat die 135mm in schwarz und blau auf Lager (laut deren Webshop)


Danke für den Tipp, hab jetzt bei R2 neu geordert und die 150er Nabe an Bike24 zurückgeschickt.

Tune fertigt aber erst bei Auftragseingang, da können die Shops wohl nix zu dass das so lange dauert.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Juli 2016)

Und leider haben die bei Tune,im Moment keine Rohlinge!


----------



## Hilfmernauf (3. Juli 2016)

Die HR-Naben von Tune taugen wohl nix? Und die VR-Naben taugen? Hab noch was aufm Forum im Hinterkopf, find`s aber nicht mehr.

Love

Hauke


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Juli 2016)

Und ob die taugen, sind halt ein bissl teurer als die VR-Naben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2016)

Die normalen 135er MTB-HR-Naben machen schon gerne Mucken!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juli 2016)

Bei manchen vielleicht schon, aber ich hatte schon einige davon und hatte nie Probleme. Bei meinen Hope Fatsno hingegen lief eines der Lager nach einem Jahr schon so rau, dass es ausgetauscht werden musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (4. Juli 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Bei manchen vielleicht schon, aber ich hatte schon einige davon und hatte nie Probleme. Bei meinen Hope Fatsno hingegen lief eines der Lager nach einem Jahr schon so rau, dass es ausgetauscht werden musste.


Lassen wir das doch hier mal ..
Ob Hope, Tune, DT Swiss oder welche Marke auch immer. Kaput geht alles irgendwann, Produktions Fehler hat jede Marke auch schon mal (Bei mir waren es auch schon Hope und Tune Teile mit Problemen) darüber diskutieren hat wenig Sinn.


----------



## himbeerquark (4. Juli 2016)

On-One Ausverkauf und guter Pfund-Euro Kurs brachten einen neuen Sattel zu mir, mit dem unsinnigsten Gimmick: eingebauter NFC Tag der auf die Homepage führt... 



 

Ist etwas kurzer als der alte, was gut so ist, dafür weicher


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2016)

So, jetzt nochmal das korrekte Gewicht mit 135er Tune, genau 100gr. weniger als die Hope, find ich sensationell, mal schaun ob das Teil bei mir hält.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Juli 2016)

Hau dir schnell noch 2 Lager mehr rein, dann wird's halten.


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2016)

Achja, ganz vergessen, da wird demnächst ne 210er Gustl-Scheibe dran zerren, wenn die Nabe hält, dann taugt die wirklich was


----------



## Hilfmernauf (5. Juli 2016)

Was hast Du denn hinten drin, Bumble?


Hauke


----------



## DrachenDingsda (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn der fedex Mann dreimal klingelt.

Kleines Paket aus den vereinigten Staaten von U S und A


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn hinten drin, Bumble?
> 
> 
> Hauke


Aktuell zum Glück nix, du Ferkel


----------



## Hilfmernauf (5. Juli 2016)

Hüstel....was heist aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (5. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Aktuell zum Glück nix, du Ferkel



War so klar!


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Hüstel....was heist aktuell?


----------



## Hilfmernauf (9. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag

Hab mir neue Pedale gegönnt. Mit Titanachse! Ich brauch ja mit meinen Plattfüssen etwas größere, kuckst da:







Gewogen extra für Euch (nee, ehrlich gesagt für mich gewogen):







Dafür flogen die alten raus:








Jetzt haltet Ihr mich evtl für bekloppt, wegen 80 Gramm. Aber die Größe ist für mich so passend, dass ich für meine Alltagsschlampe auch diese Pedale haben wollte, und daher die gleichen einfach nochmal gekauft hab, nur eben mit Titan. Und 125 € für so leichte Teile find ich auch nicht schlecht. Bin gespannt, wann ich sie kaputt mach.


Love


Hauke


----------



## Fossi85 (9. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mir auch mal paar neue Chinapedale geleistet. Das Paar 305g. Mal sehen wie lange die halten. 


Glück Auf


----------



## Fatster (9. Juli 2016)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch mal paar neue Chinapedale geleistet. Das Paar 305g. Mal sehen wie lange die halten.
> 
> Glück Auf



 ... meine hielten genau 3 km Teer und danach noch ca. 11,3 m (ja, "m"!) Trail stand


----------



## Vighor (9. Juli 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... meine hielten genau 3 km Teer und danach noch ca. 11,3 m (ja, "m"!) Trail stand


Ja, bei deiner Masse hat Chinaware es auch schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Juli 2016)

Neuer Sattel vom Wühltisch im Laden.
248g für 30€ und bequem dazu


----------



## Vighor (16. Juli 2016)

War zwar nicht im SSV auf der Jagd bzw Suche aber bin doch über nem Schnäpchen gestolpert.



 


Komplett alle Teile für unter 800 
Rahmen und Gabel sehen aus als ob die max 10 Ausfahrten gesehen haben, keine Dellen oder andere Beschädigungen. Kratzer sind nie zu vermeiden und die Tune Flaschenhalter haben schon die grössten Kratzer auf dem Rahmen gemacht (Hab die darum dann auch bekommen ). Original Rechnung hab ich auch bekommen (Set ist aus einem Beargrease XX1 Komplettbike und 1,5Jahre alt).

Danach auch schnell mal den Rahmen gewogen, mit Steuersatz, Tretlager, Sattelklemme und Steckachse genau 1,81 kg.
Tretlager muss ein anderes rein, da kann ich also noch mal nachwiegen. Steuersatz bleibt aber drin, funktioniert und die 20 - 30 gramm die ich da sparen könnte machen dann mein Budget Projekt kaput


----------



## CaseOnline (20. Juli 2016)

Eine Kiste "Big Daddy", bitte...






Hinten toll, auf 100mm-Felge vorne eher nicht so.


----------



## Vighor (20. Juli 2016)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Eine Kiste "Big Daddy", bitte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie, hast du jetzt auch 5 Fatbikes?
Passen würden die im LAndcruiser ja ..


----------



## CaseOnline (20. Juli 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Wie, hast du jetzt auch 5 Fatbikes?
> Passen würden die im LAndcruiser ja ..



Nee, Bestellung für die Nachbarschaft... Alles Fatbiker...


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Juli 2016)

sodale, dann werden ich mal meine schüssel wieder auf leichtbau trimmen...


----------



## Rommos (22. Juli 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> sodale, dann werden ich mal meine schüssel wieder auf leichtbau trimmen...


Gut zu wissen, dass jemand in der Nähe bald Erfahrung mit Fattystripper hat 

Nächste Woche sollte bei mir alles zusammen sein für den Fatbike-tubeless-Radaufbau


----------



## Vighor (22. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Edit: Jetzt hab ich erst gemerkt dass die Pfeifen mir statt ner 135er ne 150er Nabe geschickt haben
> 
> Gewichtseinsparung fällt also noch größer aus mit ner 135er Tune



Und nu?
Wieder 3 Wochen Lieferzeit?[/QUOTE]
Selbst ein HR Naben Umrüstkit auf Steckachse hat Tune nicht vorrätig .. Heute Nachricht von Bike24 bekommen das das Teil 3 Wochen Lieferzeit hat.

grr


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Juli 2016)

@Vighor Frag mal hier nach André,da habe ich meine in wenigen Tagen bekommen.
[email protected]


----------



## Vighor (23. Juli 2016)

Der DHL Bote stand heute vor der Tür mit 3 Päckchen 

DH Bremse und extra schwere Bremsscheiben:



 

 



und das neue Innenlager:


 


Ich hab durch Match aus dem Rahmen schon einmal Probleme gehabt und bevorzuge da also ein Innenlager mit Hülse. Auch wenn das 30gramm extra Gewicht sind, wenigstens wird der Schwerpunkt des Rads dan tiefer 

Das 3te Packet kann direkt wieder zurück, anstelle des bestelltem Schaltwerk enthielt das ein Sram GXP Innenlager ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ColdBlood (23. Juli 2016)

@Vighor geb mal bitte Info wie zufrieden du mit der Bremswirkung der Leichtbauscheiben bist! Danke 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre an allen Scheibenbremsrädern Ashimas!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juli 2016)

Du bist ja aber auch nur ein halbes Drachendingsda.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juli 2016)

Aber hier sind ja auch mehr Höhen- oder Tiefenmeter zu vernichten... 

Aber back to topic:
Wo wir gerade bei den Bremsen sind -
Ebenfalls neu am Beargrease die aktuelle R1Racing









Die Carbonhebel fehlen noch..


----------



## Rommos (23. Juli 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber hier sind ja auch mehr Höhen- oder Tiefenmeter zu vernichten...
> 
> Aber back to topic:
> Wo wir gerade bei den Bremsen sind -
> ...


Der Marco wieder, alter Grammfeilscher


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Der Marco wieder, alter Grammfeilscher




Musste mir aber die Matchmaker kpl. neu kaufen.    Falls du nochmal über die Klötzchen stolperst.....  

EDIT:  Und eine R1R Carbon war ja vorher auch montiert, aber in silber.


----------



## Vighor (23. Juli 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Musste mir aber die Matchmaker kpl. neu kaufen.    Falls du nochmal über die Klötzchen stolperst.....
> 
> EDIT:  Und eine R1R Carbon war ja vorher auch montiert, aber in silber.


War schon am Überlegen ob nur der carbon Hebel 30gramm ausmacht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht's denn bis dato aus,André ?


----------



## Vighor (23. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn bis dato aus,André ?


Nur Rückschläge .. Benötigte Speichen zum Laufradumbau haben 6+ Wochen Lieferzeit. Schaltung falsch geliefert ..
Nu könnte ich zwar meinen Answer bar ans Frame schrauben um die Bremsen zu montieren aber ohne den Rest der Teile fehlte mir da heute die Lust zu.
Bin ich lieber zum Entspannen mit dem Hund in den Wald gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (23. Juli 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Musste mir aber die Matchmaker kpl. neu kaufen.    Falls du nochmal über die Klötzchen stolperst.....
> 
> EDIT:  Und eine R1R Carbon war ja vorher auch montiert, aber in silber.


oh sorry 

ich halte die Augen offen, kommst zum Treffen, dann geb ich einen aus


----------



## Vighor (23. Juli 2016)

Doch mal zusammengesteckt. Bremsleitung hinten funktioniert zwar aber könnte einige cm länger sein.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Juli 2016)

@Vighor welche Speichen brauchst du denn?
Bei bike24 haben die doch so ziemlich alles da!


----------



## DrachenDingsda (24. Juli 2016)

Kann man bestimmt auch wo anders drauf fahren,  habe aber mal einen Berggang bestellt um mit dem fatty entspannter die Berge hoch zu eiern


----------



## Vighor (27. Juli 2016)

In der Bucht angespült




Hab einfach ne Auction bis 80 Geboten. Zum Probefahren reicht das mMn, Farboption kommt später wenns passt.


----------



## criscross (27. Juli 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> In der Bucht angespült
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 514827
> Hab einfach ne Auction bis 80 Geboten. Zum Probefahren reicht das mMn, Farboption kommt später wenns passt.


ist der denn bis 0,1t freigegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> ist der denn bis 0,1t freigegeben


Egal! Ich habe heute gelernt, der muss Maximum WAF haben!


----------



## Vighor (27. Juli 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> ist der denn bis 0,1t freigegeben


Nö, aber auch wenn er das wäre dann würde das auch nicht reichen


----------



## BigJohn (28. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre ein Konkurrenzprodukt und das hält bislang sehr gut. Allerdings mit Titan Rails


----------



## Dkjunior89 (28. Juli 2016)

Jetzt kann ich endlich meine kleinste auch mit dem Dicken ziehen ..


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2016)

Zusätzlicher Berggang und (für mich) stimmigere Abstufung der Gangsprünge. Sunrace 11-40, 10-fach.


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Juli 2016)

Die Praxis works ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2016)

Doppelter Preis.   Wem es wert ist, why not.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich gehts hier um eigene Bilder und nicht um die Verlinkung von Herstellerfotos


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2016)

Rene, lass die Finger von ignorierten Inhalten, du weißt wofür das gut ist!


----------



## e-kibo (30. Juli 2016)

Eine kleine Spielerei für den Truck 
KS LEV DX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (31. Juli 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Zusätzlicher Berggang und (für mich) stimmigere Abstufung der Gangsprünge. Sunrace 11-40, 10-fach.
> Anhang anzeigen 515389


Sag mal, ob du die Schaltung gut eingestellt bekommst. Ich habe die 11-42 und entweder rasseln die kleinen 3 Ritzel, oder die oberen 3. Sauber über alles geht es einfach nicht, auch wenn ich mit den Spacern am Lager spiele. Da lief die Deore mit e13 extra-40er deutlich geschmeidiger. Das erste Ritzel, welches ich nicht nach 2 Versuchen (und bisher gar nicht) sauber einstellen kann...


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Juli 2016)

Sicher, gern!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2016)

Neuzugang für das Dude. Gestatten: Das Phantom. 
Gewicht: 1.170 Gramm.
Meine 4.0er hatten 1.080 und 1.145 Gramm, der letztens leichteste gewogene 4.8er beim Händler 1.350 Gramm. Also ganz ordentlich.


----------



## criscross (2. August 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Neuzugang für das Dude. Gestatten: Das Phantom.
> Gewicht: 1.170 Gramm.
> Meine 4.0er hatten 1.080 und 1.145 Gramm, der letztens leichteste gewogene 4.8er beim Händler 1.350 Gramm. Also ganz ordentlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 516467



ui....der ist ja schon halb tot gebremst....
na ja...Semi Slicks rollen eh leichter


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2016)

Würde ich nicht sagen. Das ist minimal.
Die Geschmeidigkeit auf Asphalt ist sicher quasi unerreicht. 
Bin aber auch nicht so ein Crack, wie die meisten hier.


----------



## Bumble (2. August 2016)

Sind schon wieder Schulferien ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2016)

Prost!


----------



## Rommos (2. August 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Neuzugang für das Dude. Gestatten: Das Phantom.
> Gewicht: 1.170 Gramm.
> Meine 4.0er hatten 1.080 und 1.145 Gramm, der letztens leichteste gewogene 4.8er beim Händler 1.350 Gramm. Also ganz ordentlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 516467


Was ist das jetzt genau für einer? Die gemessene Breite auf welcher Felge?

Thx
Roman


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Was ist das jetzt genau für einer? Die gemessene Breite auf welcher Felge?
> 
> Thx
> Roman


Jumbo Jim 4.4 auf DT Swiss BR 2250. Laut Schwalbe wird der Reifen zur Saison 2017 ins Sortiment aufgenommen. Grüße, Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (2. August 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Jumbo Jim 4.4 auf DT Swiss BR 2250. Laut Schwalbe wird der Reifen zur Saison 2017 ins Sortiment aufgenommen. Grüße, Rene



Ja - und angeblich kann deren Fatbike-Felgenband aktuell "über einen örtlichen Fahrradfachhändler bezogen werden".
Meine laufende Order bei Rose ist nun von "1 Woche" auf "51 Wochen" umgeswitcht. So viel zu den Angaben und Aussagen von Fa. Bohle...


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So viel zu den Angaben von Fa. Bohle...


Haben sie mir per Email geschrieben. Warum sollte Fa. Bohle lügen?


----------



## hw_doc (2. August 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Haben sie mir per Email geschrieben. Warum sollte Fa. Bohle lügen?



Ja, die Aussage zum Felgenband auch.
Die Leute, die für die Endkunden zuständig sind, haben (zu oft) keinen Plan: die rechte Hand weiß nicht, was die linke tut. Und abgesehen davon sind Endkunden für Schwalbe höchstens 1/3 so wichtig, wie die Fahrradhersteller. Es hat weit mehr als zwei Eurobikes gebraucht, bis der JJ überhaupt im Laden zu kaufen war - und mir hat man schon 2014 erklärt, dass er kurz nach der Messe zu haben sei. Ich meine, der JJ ist jetzt seit Febraur 2016 zu kaufen.


----------



## Rommos (3. August 2016)

Fattystripper mit BlingStrip


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Fattystripper mit BlingStrip
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 516585


Wie lange hast du warten müssen bis es über den großen Teich kam? Ich campiere quasi vorm Briefkasten


----------



## cherokee190 (3. August 2016)

Nach 40er und 42er 10-fach Kassette, die seit letztem Jahr klaglos im Einsatz sind, nun mal eine Sunrace 11-fach mit 11-46.



 

Das Ganze gedacht für's Mondraker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. August 2016)

Von SSP auf 11?


----------



## Rommos (3. August 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du warten müssen bis es über den großen Teich kam? Ich campiere quasi vorm Briefkasten


waren ziemlich genau 2 Wochen...


----------



## Rommos (3. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Nach 40er und 42er 10-fach Kassette, die seit letztem Jahr klaglos im Einsatz sind, nun mal eine Sunrace 11-fach mit 11-46.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 516713
> 
> Das Ganze gedacht für's Mondraker


Kannst du die Kassette mal wiegen bitte?


----------



## cherokee190 (3. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Kannst du die Kassette mal wiegen bitte?



Aber gern ...... 469g


----------



## cherokee190 (3. August 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Von SSP auf 11?



Nö, am Mondraker war bisher 1x10. 
SSP war bis gestern das Moonlander, nun 1x10 und richtig, jetzt fehlt ja wieder ein fat SSP


----------



## Duke_do (3. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Kannst du die Kassette mal wiegen bitte?



Meine hatte 471 Gr.

Mobil gesendet


----------



## denkbrett (3. August 2016)

wie gut oder schlecht sind eigentlich die Sunrace Kassetten im Vergleich?


----------



## Vighor (3. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Nach 40er und 42er 10-fach Kassette, die seit letztem Jahr klaglos im Einsatz sind, nun mal eine Sunrace 11-fach mit 11-46.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 516713
> 
> Das Ganze gedacht für's Mondraker


Montierst du das Schaltwerk normal oder mit dem Goatlink?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Aber gern ...... 469g


Interessant, die heute eingetroffene 11-40 wiegt 379 Gramm. Ganz schöner Unterschied für ein paar Zähne.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Nö, am Mondraker war bisher 1x10.
> SSP war bis gestern das Moonlander, nun 1x10 und richtig, jetzt fehlt ja wieder ein fat SSP


Stimmt,habe ich verwechselt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (3. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Montierst du das Schaltwerk normal oder mit dem Goatlink?



gedacht habe ich an eine normale Montage, denke das sollte funktionieren




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Interessant, die heute eingetroffene 11-40 wiegt 384 Gramm. Ganz schöner Unterschied für ein paar Zähne.  Ist hier aber auch für 2-fach.



meine 40er Kassette liegt bei 367g und die 42er hat 422g


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> meine 40er Kassette


Auch eine Sunrace CSMX3?


----------



## cherokee190 (3. August 2016)

Jeweils MS3, also größtes Ritzel ebenfalls Stahl


----------



## hw_doc (3. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja, die Aussage zum Felgenband auch.
> Die Leute, die für die Endkunden zuständig sind, haben (zu oft) keinen Plan: die rechte Hand weiß nicht, was die linke tut. Und abgesehen davon sind Endkunden für Schwalbe höchstens 1/3 so wichtig, wie die Fahrradhersteller. Es hat weit mehr als zwei Eurobikes gebraucht, bis der JJ überhaupt im Laden zu kaufen war - und mir hat man schon 2014 erklärt, dass er kurz nach der Messe zu haben sei. Ich meine, der JJ ist jetzt seit Febraur 2016 zu kaufen.



So, nachdem ich den Schwalbe-Mann gebeten habe, doch noch mal zu schauen, ob das Felgenband wirklich lieferbar ist:
Nein, doch erst KW 39. Jaja. Auch in KW 40 wird da noch nix am Markt sein. Ein Hoch auf SAP!


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Jeweils MS3, also größtes Ritzel ebenfalls Stahl


Interessant, die 11-40 ist bei Sunrace mit 414 Gramm angegeben. Hast mal ein Foto?


----------



## cherokee190 (3. August 2016)

Der Vollständig halber ....



 

MS3 11-40



 

MS3 11-42


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Der Vollständig halber ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 516853
> 
> MS3 11-40


Danke. Interessante Abweichung (10%) habe ich bei Ritzelpaketen noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich den Schwalbe-Mann gebeten habe, doch noch mal zu schauen, ob das Felgenband wirklich lieferbar ist:
> Nein, doch erst KW 39. Jaja. Auch in KW 40 wird da noch nix am Markt sein. Ein Hoch auf SAP!


Was macht das Schwalbe Band so begehrt?


----------



## hw_doc (3. August 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Was macht das Schwalbe Band so begehrt?



Es ist silbergrau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2016)

Sly DuMont Edition? 

Für'n Schuh der Fatty-Kuh...


----------



## fatbikepeg (5. August 2016)

Morgen ist großer Waschtag 

Die Tangle-Rahmentasche von RD muss wieder zurückgehen. Menno, weder die S noch die M passen an den ICT (RGr. M).


----------



## hw_doc (5. August 2016)

Mal das Cockpit des Wo weiter optimiert und die Deore-Shifter dabei verbannt:




BTW: Hat jemand Ersatzteil für ein angebissenes Xpedo-Pedal?


----------



## hw_doc (6. August 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ein kleines aber feines ergonomisches Update aus der Schweiz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462694
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462695




Hast Du die in der Schweiz gekauft? Der Versand kostet soviel, wie die Griffe selbst...
Und: Wie schaut es mit Dauerzufriedenheit aus?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2016)

Servus, mit und Dank einem netten Forenkontakt aus der Schweiz alles kein Problem. Keine hohen Versandkosten, kein Zoll, alles easy. 
Die Er-fahrung gibt den Griffen die Note 1. Ich finde sie super und sie halten, was sie versprechen, bringen die Handgelenke in eine sehr angenehme Position durch die zusätzlichen 3 Grad in der Konstruktion. Ich kann sie nur empfehlen, Nachteil ist halt der Preis.
Ich habe alles in allem 45 Euro bezahlt. Nicht billig, aber für mich das Geld wert. 
Das einzige, was mich stört und noch ändern werde, sind die Schrauben mit dem kleinen Inbusmaß. Da braucht es etwas Sorgfalt, dass man die nicht im Eifer des Gefechts rund dreht.


----------



## hw_doc (6. August 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Servus, mit und Dank einem netten Forenkontakt aus der Schweiz alles kein Problem. Keine hohen Versandkosten, kein Zoll, alles easy.
> Die Er-fahrung gibt den Griffen die Note 1. Ich finde sie super und sie halten, was sie versprechen, bringen die Handgelenke in eine sehr angenehme Position durch die zusätzlichen 3 Grad in der Konstruktion. Ich kann sie nur empfehlen, Nachteil ist halt der Preis.
> Ich habe alles in allem 45 Euro bezahlt. Nicht billig, aber für mich das Geld wert.
> Das einzige, was mich stört und noch ändern werde, sind die Schrauben mit dem kleinen Inbusmaß. Da braucht es etwas Sorgfalt, dass man die nicht im Eifer des Gefechts rund dreht.



Super, danke für die Infos!
Wie bist Du denn an die zwei schwarzen Klemmringe/Griff gekommen?
Wenn Du meinst, dass der Forenkontakt sowas noch mal wiederholen würde, gibt mir bitte einen Hinweis (gerne als PM)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2016)

Die schwarzen Klemmringe gabs als Dreingabe, ich hatte ihn explizit gebeten beim Kauf mal nachzufragen. Kontakt schicke ich dir per PN.


----------



## rsu (6. August 2016)

Kann Trail Surfer nur zustimmen was die Griffe angeht. Stelle mich zur Not auch zur Verfuegung zwecks Transport nach/Versand von D - die CHer Post ist wirklich ueberteuert


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mal das Cockpit des Wo weiter optimiert und die Deore-Shifter dabei verbannt:
> Anhang anzeigen 517420
> 
> BTW: Hat jemand Ersatzteil für ein angebissenes Xpedo-Pedal?


Ups, was verpasst...? Wieviel Fatbikes hast du denn aktuell? 
VG


----------



## hw_doc (6. August 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ups, was verpasst...? Wieviel Fatbikes hast du denn aktuell?
> VG



Müsste ich zählen, das dauert... Unter zehn in jedem Fall!  B)
Es gilt doch die alte Weisheit: Immer eins zu wenig!  

Hatte hier ein wenig zu meinem letzten Fund geschrieben - ist wohl im Kona-Fred etwas untergegangen.


----------



## zoomer (6. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hast Du die in der Schweiz gekauft? Der Versand kostet soviel, wie die Griffe selbst...
> Und: Wie schaut es mit Dauerzufriedenheit aus?



Ach was,
es gibt endlich jemand der 3° Biegekorrekturgriffe für Syntace 8° Lenker baut .....

Wobei das Gewicht ganz schön happig ist.
Und vom Diamantschliff werde ich immer wund.
Da muss ich wohl noch auf das Moosgummiupdate warten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2016)

Der Griff liegt einfach nur angenehm in der Hand und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie man sich daran wundreiben können soll?!
Auch wenn man Profirubbler von Beruf sein sollte.


----------



## zoomer (6. August 2016)

Na bei den Kona oder Surly Griffen ging das nicht.
Und wenn Handschuhe hat es mir eben die aufgerissen.

Sollte mal mehr auf meine Hand-Griff-Haltung achten.


----------



## hw_doc (6. August 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ach was,
> es gibt endlich jemand der 3° Biegekorrekturgriffe für Syntace 8° Lenker baut .....
> 
> Wobei das Gewicht ganz schön happig ist.
> ...





zoomer schrieb:


> Na bei den Kona oder Surly Griffen ging das nicht.
> Und wenn Handschuhe hat es mir eben die aufgerissen.
> 
> Sollte mal mehr auf meine Hand-Griff-Haltung achten.



Also mit Handschuhen nerven mich eigentlich nur zu dünne und dabei zu harte Griffe. Die von Kona sind hart an der Grenze.
Die FlowGrips sollten in einem Monat bei mir sein - mal sehen, wie sie sich an einem RaceFace-Lenker machen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2016)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, die Bedenken von Herrn Zoomer sind unberechtigt. 
Edit: Es gibt auch Griffe mit sog. Diamantprofil, die sind superweich, z.B. die Renthal Lock-On Kevlar, die aktuell noch auf meinem Dude die Lenkstange behüten.
Alles halt eine Frage der Gummimischung, nicht des Profils. Aber, wollen wir jetzt lieber mal keine Grip-vs.-Traktion-Diskussion bei Griffen beginnen, oder?!


----------



## klausklein (6. August 2016)

Nach 2 Jahren angekommen


 Moveloc 170


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (7. August 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren angekommen Moveloc 170


hmm, mal abwarten ob jetzt endlich die Produktion richtig losgeht.


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren angekommenAnhang anzeigen 517656 Moveloc 170


dann könnt ich mir ja schonmal ne 200er bestellen, bis in 2 jahren hab ich die kohle beisammen 
bezahlt hast ja hoffentlich erst jetzt, oder ?


----------



## klausklein (7. August 2016)

Genau bezahlt habe ich erst jetzt Preis ist aber seit 2 Jahren nicht erhöht worden trotz der nachfrage


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Genau bezahlt habe ich erst jetzt Preis ist aber seit 2 Jahren nicht erhöht worden trotz der nachfrage


Soll die eigentlich auch irgendwann mal als Stealth-Version kommen ? Oder bleibt der bei seinem bisherigen Konzept ?


----------



## Vighor (7. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Soll die eigentlich auch irgendwann mal als Stealth-Version kommen ? Oder bleibt der bei seinem bisherigen Konzept ?


omg, du stellst fragen ..
Wenn die für die normale Version schon 2 Jahre lieferzeit haben dann wird die Stealth Version ja noch länger dauern 
So wie es aussieht ist es bei Vecnum wichtiger neue Produkte zu entwickeln als vorhandene Produkte zu produzieren oder weiter zu entwickeln.


----------



## klausklein (7. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> bei Vecnum wichtiger neue Produkte zu entwickeln



Das vorhandene Produkte ist Perfekt !

Erst wenn es eine WLAN Bremse gibt stört mich vielleicht der Zug.


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> omg, du stellst fragen ..


Du warst nicht angesprochen.


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Das vorhandene Produkte ist Perfekt !
> 
> Erst wenn es eine WLAN Bremse gibt stört mich vielleicht der Zug.


Der Dude hat nen Stealth-Eingang, da wäre das ja nicht schlecht den auch nutzen zu können.


----------



## klausklein (7. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der Dude hat nen Stealth-Eingang



Mein Fatboy hat keinen Eingang drum hab ich nie nach Stealth-Version gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der Dude hat *nen* Stealth-Eingang, da wäre das ja nicht schlecht den auch nutzen zu können.



Mehrere


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mehrere


Du bringst mich grad auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2016)

Willst Du WLAN-Kabel verlegen ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2016)

Ich glaub, er will den Dude zur 3-Loch- öse umbauen.


----------



## himbeerquark (7. August 2016)

James Bond mäßigen Schleudersitz aus mehrererereren Droppern Q-en?


----------



## hw_doc (8. August 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Das vorhandene Produkte ist Perfekt !
> 
> Erst wenn es eine WLAN Bremse gibt stört mich vielleicht der Zug.



Da würden mir eher Latenzen und Störungsempfindlichkeit sorgen machen...  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (9. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da würden mir eher Latenzen und Störungsempfindlichkeit sorgen machen...  B)



Was haben denn die Flatulenzen einer kabelgebundenen WLAN-Ösenbremse mit James Bond's Stealth Eingang zu tun?  Leute, ihr verzettelt euch ein kleines (schwäbisches) Weng!


----------



## hw_doc (11. August 2016)

Tourengöffel:


----------



## BigJohn (11. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Tourengöffel:
> Anhang anzeigen 519263


Da fehlt die Zahnung für den Einsatz als Messer


----------



## hw_doc (12. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da fehlt die Zahnung für den Einsatz als Messer



Messer hat man am Mann!  B)


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2016)

Kleines Schaltungsupdate am Dude. Das 36er KB wurde durch ein 33er ersetzt. Heute erste Fahrt, das lässt sich jetzt ein gutes Stück schaltfauler fahren  und schaltet sogar etwas geschmeidiger vom kleine, als das originale e13.


----------



## Bumble (15. August 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 520325



Hattest du die nicht schon einmal gekauft?
Oder gibt es neue Naben zu den neuen Felgen?


----------



## Bumble (15. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hattest du die nicht schon einmal gekauft?
> Oder gibt es neue Naben zu den neuen Felgen?


die hatte ich bisher noch net, zähl einfach mal nach


----------



## criscross (15. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 520325



52z ?
wo gibts die denn ?


----------



## Bumble (15. August 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> 52z ?
> wo gibts die denn ?


54


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> 52z ?
> wo gibts die denn ?





Bumble schrieb:


> 54



Ah....Leibniz Boost!


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. August 2016)

Vielen Dank an @Bumble für die super Beratung


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 520936
> 
> Vielen Dank an @Bumble für die super Beratung


schau dir den ring genau an der auf der kurbelachse aufgepresst ist, der muss auf die richtige seite, dann passt auch der Abstand Kettenstrebe --> Kurbelarm !!!!

und das blatt flipped montieren, aber das weisst ja sicher schon


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> auf der kurbelachse
> schau dir den ring genau an der aufgepresst ist, der muss auf die richtige seite !!!!
> 
> und das blatt flipped montieren, aber das weisst ja sicher schon



Kettenblatt ist schon montiert - wird knapp mit der Kette (bei 26 Zähnen).  Zwischen Kettenblatt und Kurbel ist echt wenig Platz 

Ich fahr jetzt erst noch die Innenlager ganz kaputt, danach wird die Flex angesetzt


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt erst noch die Innenlager ganz kaputt, danach wird die Flex angesetzt


Flex Barker


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kettenblatt ist schon montiert - wird knapp mit der Kette (bei 26 Zähnen).  Zwischen Kettenblatt und Kurbel ist echt wenig Platz


Ich hab ein 30er Blatt, bei 26 kommt die Kette halt nochmal näher an den Kurbelarm 

Feilst halt bissl was weg


----------



## DrachenDingsda (18. August 2016)

Die Flex ist ja warm, gleich weiter machen


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2016)

Ist ja wie mit frischen Brötchen, warm schmeckt's der Flex am besten.


----------



## hw_doc (18. August 2016)

Da findet sich doch gestern ein passender Bash Guard für das Wo - und das nur ein paar Radminuten entfernt...



Spender war ein Swoop.

Race Face haben die (Serien)Kurbel beim Wo tatsächlich 3-fach ausgeführt, aber das große Kettenblatt durch Spacer ersetzt. Das spart ne menge Bastelei...  

Edit: Hier außerhalb des Kreises gut zu sehen (Bild ist nur geliehen):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Feilst halt bissl was weg



So hab ich mir das auch gedacht 



Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 30er Blatt



Du TIER


----------



## hw_doc (18. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Du TIER



Also mit nem 42er Ritzel doch kein Ding, 46 wären natürlich bequemer/alpentauglcher/...
Nen 26er finde ich hingegen viel zu knapp bei 10 oder elf Zähnen.

Mir kommen die Eagle-Gruppen von SRAM da ganz recht, nur der Preis ist eindeutig ein dickes Gegenargument.
Bleibt also der Verunft wegen eher die XT mit nem 46er Ritzel als Kompromiss. Mal sehen, wann der Antrieb von Farley oder Bucksaw runter sind...


----------



## Bumble (19. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also mit nem 42er Ritzel doch kein Ding, 46 wären natürlich bequemer/alpentauglcher/...



Bei mir sinds 30vorne und 10-44 hinten und selbst da wird's manchmal hart berghoch, wir haben hier schon einige dreckige Anstiege in der Pfalz


----------



## Vighor (19. August 2016)

Das mit dem Budget ist so eine Sache ..


----------



## hw_doc (19. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das mit dem Budget ist so eine Sache ..
> Anhang anzeigen 521136



"Sein oder nicht sein"?  B)

Ich hatte zwar extra vermerkt, dass ich nen schwarzen Einsteller haben wollte - angekommen ist nun ein rosa (violettes) Käppchen:



Ersatz ist wohl auf dem Weg...


----------



## Girl (19. August 2016)

Scheint wohl ein generelles Problem mit der Farbe zu sein 

Meiner ist auch ins falsche Farbbad gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (19. August 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Scheint wohl ein generelles Problem mit der Farbe zu sein
> 
> Meiner ist auch ins falsche Farbbad gefallen



Krzystof erwähnte gestern, dass ich damit wohl nicht alleine bin...


----------



## Girl (19. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Krzystof erwähnte gestern, dass ich damit wohl nicht alleine bin...



Rischtisch, komme aber nicht zum testen derzeit.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das mit dem Budget ist so eine Sache ..
> Anhang anzeigen 521136


Mmmmmmhhhhh,lecker!
So kennen wir dich,klotzen nicht kleckern!
Anbauteilebudget im 4stelligen Bereich!


----------



## skaster (19. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das mit dem Budget ist so eine Sache ..
> Anhang anzeigen 521136


Bis auf die Schmolke Label wirklich schön.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (23. August 2016)




----------



## dukestah (24. August 2016)

zwei Vees, nur welche?


----------



## hw_doc (25. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> "Sein oder nicht sein"?  B)
> 
> Ich hatte zwar extra vermerkt, dass ich nen schwarzen Einsteller haben wollte - angekommen ist nun ein rosa (violettes) Käppchen:
> Anhang anzeigen 521143
> Ersatz ist wohl auf dem Weg...



So, der schwarze Einsteller ist derweil angekommen und das Bucksaw versorgt. Wenn ich wieder auf de Damm bin, steht eine ausgiebige Probefahrt an.

Derwel ist endlich Ersatz für die ramponierten Wo-Pedale angekommen:


 
Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge...


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. August 2016)

20l gegen 30l ausgetauscht.

Wird dann Sonntag (nachts) eingeweiht


----------



## oli_muenchen (26. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, der schwarze Einsteller ist derweil angekommen und das Bucksaw versorgt. Wenn ich wieder auf de Damm bin, steht eine ausgiebige Probefahrt an.
> 
> Derwel ist endlich Ersatz für die ramponierten Wo-Pedale angekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 522767
> Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge...


226 g für beide Pedale?

Edit: sieht nur so aus. Hätte mich auch gewundert...


----------



## BigJohn (26. August 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> 226 g für beide Pedale?
> 
> Edit: sieht nur so aus. Hätte mich auch gewundert...


Es sind beide. Mit Titanachse unter 160g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (26. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es sind beide. Mit Titanachse unter 160g


Die hatte ich mir auch kurz Angeguckt aber bei meinem Gewicht und Einsatzbereich dann doch gelassen.


----------



## hw_doc (26. August 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> 226 g für beide Pedale?
> 
> Edit: sieht nur so aus. Hätte mich auch gewundert...



Nee, isso! (wirklich - es liegen beide drauf)


----------



## Vighor (26. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nee, isso! (wirklich - es liegen beide drauf)


Sag uns aber bitte auch wie die sich auf dem Trail machen.


----------



## hw_doc (26. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Sag uns aber bitte auch wie die sich auf dem Trail machen.



Ok, ich gebe ggf. eine Schadensmeldung ab!

Ein baugleiches Set am Grashüpfer verhält sich bislang absolut unauffällig. Und dabei hab ich schon zwei Stahlachsen garnicht so günstiger Pedale binnen weniger km verbogen... Muss also auch für mich schon etwas stabiler ausfallen...


----------



## Dutshlander (26. August 2016)

Ich habe schon welche kaputt gemacht, sind nicht die Stabilste.


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> 226 g für beide Pedale?



Die 90er sind vorbei 

Gibt aktuell einige Pedale im unter 250gr. Bereich und es soll sogar welche geben die nicht kaputt gehn, hab ich gehört


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es sind beide. Mit Titanachse unter 160g


Das is dann aber schon extrem, was kostet denn der Spaß ?


----------



## DrachenDingsda (27. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das is dann aber schon extrem, was kostet denn der Spaß ?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Aest+Titan+Pedal+preis


----------



## Jaerrit (27. August 2016)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Aest+Titan+Pedal+preis



Macht sie jetzt auch nicht schöner  Duck und wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das is dann aber schon extrem, was kostet denn der Spaß ?


Bei Ali ca 35$ mit ti Achse


----------



## hw_doc (27. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das is dann aber schon extrem, was kostet denn der Spaß ?





BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei Ali ca 35$ mit ti Achse



Unter Rockbros-Label gibt es auch die bei eBay. 
In Auktionen - so vorhanden - spart man noch mal deutlich im Vergleich zum Sofortkauf.


----------



## Starcraft (27. August 2016)

Shopping 
Mittlerweile ist alles verbaut.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. August 2016)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Dreck am Rad .....


----------



## Starcraft (27. August 2016)

Da hast du recht  bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen. Derzeit Krieg ich nur Staub, keinen richtigen Dreck


----------



## whurr (28. August 2016)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Shopping
> Mittlerweile ist alles verbaut.


Hast Du die DT Naben gegen Hope getauscht?
Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (28. August 2016)

whurr schrieb:


> Hast Du die DT Naben gegen Hope getauscht?
> Wenn ja, warum?



Weiß doch jeder das DT-Naben nix taugen  Für einen schmalen Taler würde ich sie nehmen und dem Recycling-Kreislauf zuführen


----------



## Vighor (28. August 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Weiß doch jeder das DT-Naben nix taugen  Für einen schmalen Taler würde ich sie nehmen und dem Recycling-Kreislauf zuführen


Bei der schweren Shimano 11-speed Kassette musste halt auch eine schwere Nabe kommen. 
Ausserdem ist die DT-Nabe viel zu leise, bei der Hope kann man sich wenigstens die Klingel sparen.


----------



## corra (28. August 2016)

ich hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen um die hope linie glatt zu bekommen , die mt7 raceline ist jetzt am park bike und die hope tech 3 v4 kommt ans argon gleich mit dem kompletten umbau der bremse auf bloody marry


----------



## Jaerrit (28. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Bei der schweren Shimano 11-speed Kassette musste halt auch eine schwere Nabe kommen.
> Ausserdem ist die DT-Nabe viel zu leise, bei der Hope kann man sich wenigstens die Klingel sparen.



Zahnscheiben entfetten wirkt Wunder  Hab aber auch nichts gegen Hope, einige Teile von denen sind schon verdammt sexy. Um was zum Ursprungsthema beizutragen, hier mein Neuerwerb fürs Farley:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die DT-Nabe viel zu leise, bei der Hope kann man sich wenigstens die Klingel sparen.


Zahnscheiben entfetten oder upgraden. Meine DTs´ brüllen....


----------



## Starcraft (29. August 2016)

Der Grund für die hope naben ist wohl einfach ein fetisch für die teile. Und ne klingel brauche ich wohl wirklich nicht mehr. Nein nein, Spaß. Ich hab die naben günstig bekommen von einem Freund. Und was das Gewicht angeht... Die Haltbarkeit ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## Bumble (29. August 2016)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Die Haltbarkeit ist mir wichtiger.



Sind die Hope deinen bisherigen Erfahrungen nach ernsthaft haltbarer als DT-Naben ?


----------



## Vighor (31. August 2016)

Neuer 3,- Euro Vorbeu fürs Beargrease.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2016)

Also für 3 Euro würd ich den auch nehmen 

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. August 2016)

Hast 2 Nullen vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (31. August 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hast 2 Nullen vergessen!


Nahh, nur das "pro Gramm"


----------



## Fatster (1. September 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Nahh, nur das "pro Gramm"



STRIKE!   

Das ist ja ein phänomenales Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. September 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Neuer 3,- Euro Vorbeu fürs Beargrease.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 524440


Andre, denke das wird deine flinke Leichtbaukiste.
Was willste denn mit dem Stummelding???


----------



## Vighor (1. September 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Andre, denke das wird deine flinke Leichtbaukiste.
> Was willste denn mit dem Stummelding???


Ich brauch halt bei der Rahmenlänge nen kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. September 2016)

hoffenlich halten die länger als die Crampon Ultimate von Canfield (nach 3Monaten und max. 1000km Lager durch)


----------



## Aardvark (3. September 2016)

Neue Kurbel. Mal sehen wie die sich anstellt.


----------



## Fatster (3. September 2016)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Neue Kurbel. Mal sehen wie die sich anstellt.



Wenn's pedalieren damit leichter geht als vorher, sag Bescheid, dann hol ich mir auch so eine


----------



## Aardvark (3. September 2016)

Ich muss gestehen es ist ein nice to have. Gewichtersparnis liegt gegenüber der Standard Samox etwa bei 100g... Das Tretlager ist hier allerdings durch die aussenliegenden Lager breiter und in Alu statt Kunststoffschalen gebettet.
Und zu dem Lager passen natürlich auch andere Kurbeln, aber...die sind hübsch


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. September 2016)

Die hab ich auch,die sind top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. September 2016)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Neue Kurbel. Mal sehen wie die sich anstellt.


wo liegt den sowas preislich?


----------



## Aardvark (3. September 2016)

Lager 114
Kurbel 250
Blatt 65
Technisch braucht man sowas, wie gesagt, sicher nicht, aber ich bastele gerade zwei Räder neu auf und wenn man schonmal die Lager draussen hat kann man auch direkt was richtiges einbauen. Das zweite Rad bekommt auch nen Hope Lager und die alte e13 mit nem DM Blatt. Oder 2x11 auf spider so wie sie jetzt ist, ich weiß noch nicht, aber macht als Reiserad sicher mehr sinn wenn es schwerer bepackt ist.


----------



## paddy2904 (3. September 2016)

RockShox Bluto OneLoc 2016 mit Slik Decals!!


----------



## hw_doc (3. September 2016)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen es ist ein nice to have. Gewichtersparnis liegt gegenüber der Standard Samox etwa bei 100g... Das Tretlager ist hier allerdings durch die aussenliegenden Lager breiter und in Alu statt Kunststoffschalen gebettet.
> Und zu dem Lager passen natürlich auch andere Kurbeln, aber...die sind hübsch



Wenn sie fürs Geld nur etwas leichter wär, dann hätt ich vielleicht auch schon sowas...



paddy2904 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 525391 Anhang anzeigen 525392 RockShox Bluto onelock mit Slik Decals!!



Oh, mir fällt da schon ein Rad ein, wo mir die gefallen würde. Und an welches soll sie stattdessen?  B)

Edit:
Ich seh schon - die 80 mm Federweg und die Album-Fotos sprechen eine klare Sprache!
Wo gibt es denn die Decals?


----------



## paddy2904 (3. September 2016)




----------



## paddy2904 (3. September 2016)

Die Decals gibt es bei slikgraphics!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dkjunior89 (3. September 2016)

Um den Einstieg in die Welt der Plattformpedale zu wagen


----------



## Dkjunior89 (3. September 2016)

Und noch etwas zur Entspannung


----------



## paddy2904 (3. September 2016)

Noch ein bisschen Kleinkram, der ans dd30 muss... ;-)


----------



## Vighor (4. September 2016)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus


----------



## hw_doc (4. September 2016)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> Noch ein bisschen Kleinkram, der ans dd30 muss... ;-)Anhang anzeigen 525475



Neue Laufräder?  B)


----------



## sigma7 (4. September 2016)




----------



## paddy2904 (4. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder?  B)


Da habe ich die DT Swiss BR2250 im Auge! Aber die müssen noch ein paar Tage warten!!! ;-)


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Schaut nicht schlecht aus
> Anhang anzeigen 525718



Kann es sein, dass da jemand auf der Jagd nach dem 8,5 kg Fatbike ist?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. September 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass da jemand auf der Jagd nach dem 8,5 kg Fatbike ist?


Ich (be)fürchte das auch!

P.S.hab vorsorglich noch mal um satte 50g reduziert


----------



## hw_doc (4. September 2016)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> Da habe ich die DT Swiss BR2250 im Auge! Aber die müssen noch ein paar Tage warten!!! ;-)



Fürs gleich Geld bekommt man derzeit ne fertige Kombo aus Mulefüt und Fatsno - das würd ich mir überlegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (4. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fürs gleich Geld bekommt man derzeit ne fertige Kombo aus Mulefüt und Fatsno - das würd ich mir überlegen!



Laufen die nicht beide gleich unrund? Meine Mulefüt ist bei homogener Speichenspannung nicht wirklich rund, und der LRS-Bauer meines Vertrauens berichtete ähnliches von der DT


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> ...der LRS-Bauer meines Vertrauens berichtete ähnliches von der DT


Aber nicht von meiner/n...


----------



## hw_doc (4. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Laufen die nicht beide gleich unrund? Meine Mulefüt ist bei homogener Speichenspannung nicht wirklich rund, und der LRS-Bauer meines Vertrauens berichtete ähnliches von der DT



Ne Marge Lite ist da wohl auch nicht besser. Aber welche Arbeit hätte denn der Laufrad-Bauer noch, wenn es leicht wär?  B)


----------



## Vighor (5. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich (be)fürchte das auch!
> 
> P.S.hab vorsorglich noch mal um satte 50g reduziert


Da braucht die kleine Zorgen matchen. Der Salsa Rahmen ist dafür doch 200 - 300 gramm zu schwer.


----------



## Bumble (5. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Laufen die nicht beide gleich unrund? Meine Mulefüt ist bei homogener Speichenspannung nicht wirklich rund, und der LRS-Bauer meines Vertrauens berichtete ähnliches von der DT


Sicher laufen die nicht 100% rund, aber wen interessiert dass bei so fetten Pellen ? Da is doch der Rundlauf der Reifen wesentlich interessanter.
Ich zentriere inzwischen nur noch auf Reifenrundlauf


----------



## Jaerrit (5. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da is doch der Rundlauf der Reifen wesentlich interessanter.



Eben, und der is bei mir unter aller Kanone, weshalb ich ja erst auf den Trichter gekommen bin die Räder mal checken zu lassen


----------



## Bumble (5. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Eben, und der is bei mir unter aller Kanone, weshalb ich ja erst auf den Trichter gekommen bin die Räder mal checken zu lassen


Zurückschicken und neue Reifen ordern, ich hatte da auch große Unterschiede, am besten läuft noch der Maxxis den ich grad drauf habe.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. September 2016)

Sind noch die Werksreifen, Bontrager Barbegazi... Hauptsache vorne wo ich's im Blick habe läuft rund


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. September 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Schaut nicht schlecht aus
> Anhang anzeigen 525718



Ui, Andre, schöne Ringe!   Ebenso wie die HED. 
Aber wenn ich schon  _"Wenn Sie diese Felgen auf unbefestigten Wegen (nicht im weichen Schnee oder Sand) fahren, sind breitere Reifen und höherer Luftdruck empfohlen um die Felge vor Beschädigungen zu schützen. Verwenden Sie einen Luftdruck von 10 psi (0,7 Bar) Minimum bei 4" Reifen oder 8 psi (0,55 Bar) Minimum auf 5" Reifen" _lese, vergeht mir etwas die Lust auf die Dinger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Sind noch die Werksreifen, Bontrager Barbegazi... Hauptsache vorne wo ich's im Blick habe läuft rund


Vorsicht, Barbegazi kann tückisch sein! Ich war dieses Jahr Zeuge, wie ein örtlich bekannter Fatbikebekenner damit auf Asphalt einen Abflug gemacht hat. Kein Moos, Öl oder sonstige Hinterfotzigkeiten zu entdecken. Eine leichte Kurve gefahren, eingelenkt, da lag er zwischen Metallmülleimer und Bike.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. September 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Barbegazi kann tückisch sein! Ich war dieses Jahr Zeuge, wie ein örtlich bekannter Fatbikebekenner damit auf Asphalt einen Abflug gemacht hat. Kein Moos, Öl oder sonstige Hinterfotzigkeiten zu entdecken. Eine leichte Kurve gefahren, eingelenkt, da lag er zwischen Metallmülleimer und Bike.



Bis jetzt kein Grund zur Klage, mir sind aber hier in der Gegend schon kleine, Rennrad-Fahrer verschluckende Wurmlöcher im Asphalt aufgefallen. Mit den 4,7" passt man natürlich nicht rein, aber das verreißt Dir erstmal fies das Vorderrad wenn du da abrupt abgebremst wirst von so nem Teil. Frag mich wo man da wieder ausgespuckt wird wenn man mangels Reifenbreite nicht mit dem Schrecken davonkommt  Trek hat sich dabei schon was gedacht die Reifen aufs Fartley zu montieren


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Trek hat sich dabei schon was gedacht die Reifen aufs Fartley zu montieren


Genau das gleiche hat "er" danach auch gesagt.


----------



## hw_doc (5. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Sind noch die Werksreifen, Bontrager Barbegazi... Hauptsache vorne wo ich's im Blick habe läuft rund



Bontrager haben's scheinbar nicht so mit Rundlauf...


----------



## Bumble (5. September 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ui, Andre, schöne Ringe!   Ebenso wie die HED.
> Aber wenn ich schon  _"Wenn Sie diese Felgen auf unbefestigten Wegen (nicht im weichen Schnee oder Sand) fahren, sind breitere Reifen und höherer Luftdruck empfohlen um die Felge vor Beschädigungen zu schützen. Verwenden Sie einen Luftdruck von 10 psi (0,7 Bar) Minimum bei 4" Reifen oder 8 psi (0,55 Bar) Minimum auf 5" Reifen" _lese, vergeht mir etwas die Lust auf die Dinger....


Is aber ne vollkommen richtige und ehrliche Art den Luftdruck reifenspezifisch anzugeben und sicher kein Grund die Lust zu verlieren.
Für mich wars vielmehr sogar der Kaufgrund.

Zu verschweigen dass Carbonfelgen sehr empfindlich auf Durchschläge reagieren wäre sicher nicht besonders kundenfreundlich und führt am Ende nur zu Frust.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. September 2016)

Winterreifen,günstig aus der Bucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2016)

Ich bevorzuge grad bei Winterreifen mehr Profil, da wären mir die zu...hmmmh...unprofilig.

G.


----------



## criscross (8. September 2016)

die Reifen mit mehr Profil wären aber zu schwer


----------



## ufp (8. September 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> die Reifen mit mehr Profil wären aber zu schwer


Es handelt sich aber um ein Fat (Fett, schwer) Bike .


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2016)

Ne net zu schwer, sondern einfach nur schwerer 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (8. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 527048 Winterreifen,günstig aus der Bucht!


Pack ihn doch bitte mal auf die Waage. Finde die Pelle recht interessant


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. September 2016)

1570g/1550g


----------



## Keeper1407 (9. September 2016)

Naja, meine Minion FBR wiegen mit 1623g bzw 1614g gerade mal 53 bzw. 64 Gramm mehr. Soviel zum Thema Gewicht.
Dennoch ein sehr interessanter Reifen.


----------



## Fatster (9. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> 1570g/1550g



Wie fällt der COLOSSUS, was Volumen anbetrifft, im Vergleich zum BUD aus? Würde ihn jetzt so aus der Ferne vom Profil her eher mit dem KNARD vergleichen, oder täuscht das? Die Stollen scheinen ja nicht so wahnsinnig mächtig zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 92194 (9. September 2016)

Neue Schlappen für den Winter - streng bewacht ;-)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. September 2016)

@Fatster was ich bis jetzt über den Reifen sagen kann:
26x4.8" 60TPI Kaufpreis 60€/Stück
Breite über alles,auf 80mm Felge mir 0,6bar=116mm
Stollenhöhe=5mm
Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt merklich höher als beim JJ,würde sagen ähnlich wie beim Lou.
Scheint ziemlich klebrig.
Gummimischung würde ich als weich bezeichnen,sollte bei den zur Zeit herrschenden Temperaturen auch eher normal sein.
Laut Artikelbeschreibung soll er ja auch bei Niedrigtemperaturen seine Konsistenz wenig verändern.
Natürlich kann ich zum Verhalten in der eigentlichen Einsatzbestimmung nichts sagen,liegt auf der Hand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dkjunior89 (17. September 2016)

Mal gucken was sie taugt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. September 2016)

Die ist super, durft ich schon einmal ausprobieren


----------



## hw_doc (17. September 2016)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für eine halbwegs preiswerte Mini-Pumpe?


----------



## hw_doc (17. September 2016)

Bei Zeiten mal verbauen:


----------



## piazza (17. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für eine halbwegs preiswerte Mini-Pumpe?



Wenn Du mit Mini-Pumpe eine zum Mitnehmen / im Sattelrohr/Sattelstütze mitführen meinst, ich bin mit der Lezyne Pressure Drive sehr zufrieden, zuverlässige Pumpe mit mehr "Hub" als beispielsweise der der Topeak. Wenns noch mehr sein soll, dann die Alloy Drive (auch Lezyne).


----------



## ufp (18. September 2016)

Alles viel zu groß :


----------



## piazza (19. September 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Alles viel zu groß :


Ok, dann Topeak Micro AirBooster


----------



## -zor- (19. September 2016)

neuer Antrieb:


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> neuer Antrieb:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 530250



Schick, fehlt aber eine schicke farbige Endhülse für den noch etwas langen Zug  :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (19. September 2016)

ist der Angstmeter  
aber soviel bunt.... ich weiß nicht


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> ist der Angstmeter
> aber soviel bunt.... ich weiß nicht



Wie wär es mit Schwarz?  B)


----------



## -zor- (19. September 2016)

hhhmmm ... schwarz ist gut, mal sehen wo ich welche bekomme!?!


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2016)

Umme Ecke.
Sollte jeder Radladen haben, der mehr als drei MTBs in der Ausstellung hat!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. September 2016)

Hast du keinen  Edding?


----------



## Bumble (19. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> hhhmmm ... schwarz ist gut, mal sehen wo ich welche bekomme!?!


soll ich dir eine schicken, hab noch welche in schwarz, rot und gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (19. September 2016)

... ja ja macht dich ruhig lustig ... ick nehm nen eddig


----------



## Bumble (19. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> ... ja ja macht dich ruhig lustig ... ick nehm nen eddig


war ernst gemeint, die 60cent hätte ich investiert


----------



## -zor- (19. September 2016)

okay... na dann, schwarz nehm ich!


----------



## Bumble (19. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> okay... na dann, schwarz nehm ich!


dann schick mir deine adresse als PN, hab dir schon welche beiseite gelegt


----------



## Bumble (19. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hast du keinen  Edding?


du banause, wenn dann gibt man das zum Eloxierer


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. September 2016)

stimmt!


----------



## dukestah (19. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> neuer Antrieb:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 530250


hab ich mich am plus bike gerade von getrennt, hatte noch nie ne schlechtere schaltung an irgendeinem meiner räder, hoffentlich machst du nicht die gleiche erfahrung...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> neuer Antrieb:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 530250


Sag mal,bin ich jetzt blöde,oder verläuft deine Kette im Schaltwerk verkehrt?


----------



## dukestah (19. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sag mal,bin ich jetzt blöde,oder verläuft deine Kette im Schaltwerk verkehrt?


jepp, die muss hinter dieses kleine blech in der mitte, sollte im moment recht geräuschvoll laufen, fällt nicht gleich auf weil die kette da recht glatt drüber läuft


----------



## BigJohn (19. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sag mal,bin ich jetzt blöde,oder verläuft deine Kette im Schaltwerk verkehrt?


Letzteres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (19. September 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> jepp, die muss hinter dieses kleine blech in der mitte, sollte im moment recht geräuschvoll laufen, fällt nicht gleich auf weil die kette da recht glatt drüber läuft



jippp ... danke euch und ja es fällt vom lauf her und auch vom Geräusch her fast gar nicht auf!
also morgen noch mal ran.


----------



## hw_doc (21. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> jippp ... danke euch und ja es fällt vom lauf her und auch vom Geräusch her fast gar nicht auf!
> also morgen noch mal ran.



Einfach das obere Schaltröllchen anlösen und das untere demontieren...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. September 2016)

Scheibenupgrade für den Bikepark.
Und nen paar Fattystripper, in Deutschland bestellt. Die Lieferung aus den Staaten lässt seit 20.07. auf sich warten 






Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Scheibenupgrade für den Bikepark.


Mit welcher Bremse willst denn die Dächle fahren ? Hab auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht die mit der MT5 zu kombinieren.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (24. September 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> hab ich mich am plus bike gerade von getrennt, hatte noch nie ne schlechtere schaltung an irgendeinem meiner räder, hoffentlich machst du nicht die gleiche erfahrung...


Welche Schaltung ist das denn?


Hauke, der Unwissende


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mit welcher Bremse willst denn die Dächle fahren ? Hab auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht die mit der MT5 zu kombinieren.


Mit ner Zee auf Sinterbelägen. Hatte bis jetzt die SLX Scheiben (ohne Icetech) drauf aber mit denen bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Wie sich die Dächle so machen werde ich wissen sobald mein LRS fertig ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukestah (24. September 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Welche Schaltung ist das denn?
> 
> 
> Hauke, der Unwissende


Sram GX


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Scheibenupgrade für den Bikepark.
> Und nen paar Fattystripper, in Deutschland bestellt. Die Lieferung aus den Staaten lässt seit 20.07. auf sich warten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 531485
> ...



Hi, schreib Jimmy doch an deswegen. Was sagt denn das tracking von USPS?
Hatte auch eine Bestellung, die hängt bei denen immer noch im System. Da hat Jimmy gleich Ersatz geschickt, top 
Und gestern die letzte Bestellung, hat 10 Tage gebraucht, alles super. Sogar mit kostenlosen Fattystripper für meine 20" Hänger-LR


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> Sram GX


Die fahre ich am Mukluk und die funzt bei mir top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hi, schreib Jimmy doch an deswegen. Was sagt denn das tracking von USPS?
> Hatte auch eine Bestellung, die hängt bei denen immer noch im System. Da hat Jimmy gleich Ersatz geschickt, top
> Und gestern die letzte Bestellung, hat 10 Tage gebraucht, alles super. Sogar mit kostenlosen Fattystripper für meine 20" Hänger-LR


Ich hab regen Kontakt mit ihm. Er hat das Paket schon zweimal zurück bekommen. Meine Adresse gibt es nicht laut Post?!
Ist jetzt schon öfters vorgekommen nicht nur jetzt. Muss wohl mal den Postboten belehren.
Aber jetzt bin ich eh umgezogen und die Post kommt wie gewohnt wieder an.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukestah (24. September 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die fahre ich am Mukluk und die funzt bei mir top!!


ich hatte die 1x11 und ein gang hing immer, entweder größtes oder kleinstes ritzel, dann bin ich mal leicht irgendwo im gelände mit der schaltung gegen gestoßen, was mit meinen bikes halt immer mal passiert, trotz mehrfachen einstellversuchen, neuem schaltauge und peniblen ausrichten sprangen immer wieder gänge, dann hat ichs einfach satt und hab die shimano 11x xt mit shifter verbaut und das ist einfach nur traumhaft, so gut ging die sram gx nicht mal als sie neu war, ist aber auch ne andere preiskategorie, schaltung wird jetzt genausowenig geschont und muckt überhaupt nicht, interessanterweise zieht die xt schaltung deutlich weniger grashalme und dreck ein, die sram war bei vielen touren mehrfach verstopft


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> ich hatte die 1x11 und ein gang hing immer, entweder größtes oder kleinstes ritzel, dann bin ich mal leicht irgendwo im gelände mit der schaltung gegen gestoßen, was mit meinen bikes halt immer mal passiert, trotz mehrfachen einstellversuchen, neuem schaltauge und peniblen ausrichten sprangen immer wieder gänge, dann hat ichs einfach satt und hab die shimano 11x xt mit shifter verbaut und das ist einfach nur traumhaft, so gut ging die sram gx nicht mal als sie neu war, ist aber auch ne andere preiskategorie, schaltung wird jetzt genausowenig geschont und muckt überhaupt nicht, interessanterweise zieht die xt schaltung deutlich weniger grashalme und dreck ein, die sram war bei vielen touren mehrfach verstopft


Die SRAM 1x11 is das beste und problemloseste was ich bisher gefahren bin, du hast deine Schaltung einfach schlecht eingestellt, das wäre meine Erklärung


----------



## dukestah (24. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die SRAM 1x11 is das beste und problemloseste was ich bisher gefahren bin, du hast deine Schaltung einfach schlecht eingestellt, das wäre meine Erklärung


hm, interessanterweise funktionieren andere schaltungen mit selbiger einstellmethode (wenn man von methode überhaupt reden kann, ist ja nun wahrlich kein hexenwerk) einwandfrei, aber egal, ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach nicht sram kompatibel


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> hm, interessanterweise funktionieren andere schaltungen mit selbiger einstellmethode (wenn man von methode überhaupt reden kann, ist ja nun wahrlich kein hexenwerk) einwandfrei, aber egal, ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach nicht sram kompatibel


die 1x11 is aber eben nicht so narrensicher einzustellen wie alle anderen schaltungen, hab da anfangs auch bissl gekämpft

es gibt aber sehr gute anleitungen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2016)

Ähnliche Probleme hatte ich gestern mit einer Eagle-Gruppe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (24. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> die 1x11 is aber eben nicht so narrensicher einzustellen wie alle anderen schaltungen, hab da anfangs auch bissl gekämpft
> 
> es gibt aber sehr gute anleitungen


naja, wie auch immer, zumindest hätte ich eine gx inkl schalthebel über, wer interesse hat


----------



## Hilfmernauf (25. September 2016)

Meine Erfahrung zu GX: Schaltet super, frisst sich aber gern mit Heu/Gras zu, ist empfindlich auf Schaltaugenverzug. Wobei das Schaltauge an meinem Singular dieses Jahr schon 2mal ordentlich verzogen war (Transport im Bulli), es kommt mir sehr weich vor (Edelstahl), das Aludingens von meinem alten Cube hat sich nie verzogen. Nach anfänglicher Skepsis wg 1x bin ich nun großer Fan. Hätte aber nur gerne etwas mehr Bandbreite. Vielleicht wird's ja mal ne eagle, wenn ich groß bin. Aber da könnte uns doch Taunusteufel etwas mehr Feedback geben?!?!?!?


Love

Hauke


----------



## Jaerrit (25. September 2016)

Maxxis Minion FBF & FBR 60tpi: FBR 1820g, FBF 1750g... Das ist doch das was man unter "Value for money" versteht oder? Frei nach dem Motto "Buy 2, get 300g for free"... Damit kann ich mich leider nicht wirklich anfreunden, also leider Retour damit


----------



## Starcraft (25. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sag mal,bin ich jetzt blöde,oder verläuft deine Kette im Schaltwerk verkehrt?



Ja, tut sie !

Edit: sorry. Wurde mehrfach beantwortet.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. September 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Nach anfänglicher Skepsis wg 1x bin ich nun großer Fan. Hätte aber nur gerne etwas mehr Bandbreite.



Ähm... 2x11


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. September 2016)

Würde eher sagen,er spricht von der Kassette!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Hätte aber nur gerne etwas mehr Bandbreite. Vielleicht wird's ja mal ne eagle, wenn ich groß bin. Aber da könnte uns doch Taunusteufel etwas mehr Feedback geben?!?!?!?


Was willst du hören? 
Eagle kommt für mich nicht in Frage  -  Ist *mir* zu schwer! 355g die Kassette, 260g +/- das Schaltwerk.
Die Bandbreite benötige ich auch nicht.
Habe fast alle Bikes auf XX1 umgerüstet. Nur die XD-Kassetten, bzw. die Trägerhülsen, neigen bei Verschmutzung manchmal zum Knarzen unter Last.
Soll bei der Eagle-Kassette geändert worden sein.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (25. September 2016)

Entschuldigung, ich hab das so verstanden, dass Du ne Eagle besitzt.

Hauke


----------



## Davedr (25. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 531840
> Maxxis Minion FBF & FBR 60tpi: FBR 1820g, FBF 1750g... Das ist doch das was man unter "Value for money" versteht oder? Frei nach dem Motto "Buy 2, get 300g for free"... Damit kann ich mich leider nicht wirklich anfreunden, also leider Retour damit



Soviel Differenz im Gewichtsbereich, hast Maxxis mal eine Mail geschrieben? Das ist ja wirklich ein großer Unterschied zu den Daten auf der Website, oft liegen die Reifen (auch aus eigener Erfahrung) unter den Daten/Gewichtsangaben von Maxxis, das ist ja wirklich erschreckend, sofern die Wage auch richtig gemessen hat


----------



## Jaerrit (25. September 2016)

Meine High-End Drogerie-Küchenwaage ist natürlich nicht geeicht, aber meine Barbegazi habe ich mit ca. 1350 gewogen, ziemlich nah an dem was auf fat-bike.com zu finden ist... 
Maxxis anschreiben? Meinst DE oder US? Was machen die üblicherweise? 
So wiegen die Reifen allein jedenfalls schon soviel wie meine Barbegazi inkl der original Bontrager Schläuche  Dat es Driss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, ich hab das so verstanden, dass Du ne Eagle besitzt.
> 
> Hauke


Upgrade eines Litevilles von meinem Kumpel gemacht. Ich habe den Kram nur verbaut...


----------



## -zor- (27. September 2016)

Nippel Lieferung ... Danke @Bumble


----------



## -zor- (27. September 2016)

und eine wirklich feine Achse vom Daniel aka @Steelist ... dir auch ein dickes Danke
Habe lange nach einer Schraubachse gesucht, auch 3x die von ShiftUp bestellt und jedesmal eine mit M12x 1,5 statt M12x 1,75 bekommen und danach die Aussage das ShiftUp wohl nicht liefern kann! 
Also schwub @Steelist angeschrieben und keine Woche späte ist das schöne Teil da...









...überlege jetzt ob ich sie noch zum eloxieren gebe?


----------



## Rommos (27. September 2016)

Die ist so schön, lass sie einfach da liegen und erfreu dich jeden Tag daran


----------



## -zor- (27. September 2016)

dann muss er mir aber noch eine bauen


----------



## Rommos (27. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> dann muss er mir aber noch eine bauen


Das macht der Daniel bestimmt gerne


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. September 2016)

@-zor- Wozu sind die fünf Rillen eingedreht?


----------



## -zor- (27. September 2016)

Design ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> Design ...


Dachte,das wäre die Sollbruchstelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (28. September 2016)

Darf man mal vorsichtig anfragen was so eine Achse kostet?


----------



## -zor- (28. September 2016)

das kommt sehr auf deine Vorgaben und Wünsche an, schreib Daniel ( @Steelist  ) einfach mal an und ihr werdet euch bestimmt einig


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. September 2016)

20mm Achse für DNM-Upsidedowngabel!


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 532732 20mm Achse für Fatlap-Upsidedowngabel!


Die Gabel hat doch 15mm Aufnahmen, wie soll das denn passen ?


----------



## Jaerrit (28. September 2016)

Na in der Mitte, die Nabenachse, welche anstelle der 20mm Achse in der Nabe verbaut wird


----------



## Steelist (28. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @-zor- Wozu sind die fünf Rillen eingedreht?


Sollte im Olympiajahr die Ringe darstellen... aber ja, wäre da nicht genug Material, können da durchaus Sollbruchstellen entstehen...was aber hier net der Fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 532732 20mm Achse für Fatlap-Upsidedowngabel!


Servus @Steelist

Könntest du die Funktion der Achse bitte erklären, Danke 

Die Fatbike Naben haben ja alle 15mm und die Ausfallenden der Saso USD auch.


----------



## Steelist (28. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Servus @Steelist
> 
> Könntest du die Funktion der Achse bitte erklären, Danke
> 
> Die Fatbike Naben haben ja alle 15mm und die Ausfallenden der Saso USD auch.


Verstehe die Frage nicht, falls du die Achse von Meister-Dieter meinst, die ist net von mir.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (28. September 2016)

Nabe hat 20mm,Gabel hat 15mm.Da die Achse beidseitig geschraubt wird (muss wohl so sein,sonst gehts nicht) sollte das so passen.Der 20mm Innenteil hat dann beidseitig ein Gewinde,oder denk ich da falsch?


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2016)

Steelist schrieb:


> Verstehe die Frage nicht, falls du die Achse von Meister-Dieter meinst, die ist net von mir.


Ah okay, danke, dachte die wäre von dir, Sorry 
Dann hab ich seinen Post falsch interpretiert....


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Nabe hat 20mm,Gabel hat 15mm.Da die Achse beidseitig geschraubt wird (muss wohl so sein,sonst gehts nicht) sollte das so passen.Der 20mm Innenteil hat dann beidseitig ein Gewinde,oder denk ich da falsch?



Welche Fatbike-Nabe müsste ich denn da genau nehmen in 20mm ? Verlink mir doch bitte mal welche....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. September 2016)

Sorry Jungs,habe es berichtigt!
Wollte keine Verwirrung stiften!
Es ist eine DNM-Upsidedowngabel mit 20mm Ausfallenden,Einbaumaß 135mm.
Die Nabe ist leider ungelabelt,für 135mm Einbaumaß und 20mm Steckachse.


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs,habe es berichtigt!
> Wollte keine Verwirrung stiften!
> Es ist eine DNM-Upsidedowngabel mit 20mm Ausfallenden,Einbaumaß 135mm.
> Die Nabe ist leider ungelabelt,135mm Einbaumaß und 20mm Steckachse.


Ne DNM Fatbike-USD mit 20mm Nabe in 135mm, krass

wo gibt's denn sowas geiles ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ne DNM Fatbike-USD mit 20mm Nabe in 135mm, krass
> 
> wo gibt's denn sowas geiles ?


Da frag bitte mal den User Bowralph,ich hab ihm nur bei der Steckachse geholfen!
Ich könnte die Gabel jetzt posten,aber da es nicht meine ist,weiß ich nicht,ob es dem Besitzer recht ist.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (28. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Welche Fatbike-Nabe müsste ich denn da genau nehmen in 20mm ? Verlink mir doch bitte mal welche....


So ist die Achse konstruiert,obs die passende Nabe dazu gibt weiß ich nicht,wär aber sonst sinnlos  Vielleicht wurde da auch mit Spacern gearbeitet.... 20mm Naben waren aber gut und steif,warum der Trend zu 15mm ging ist mir schleierhaft
DNM find ich nur diese und die hat eine 15er Achse


----------



## skaster (28. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da frag bitte mal den User Bowralph,ich hab ihm nur bei der Steckachse geholfen!
> Ich könnte die Gabel jetzt posten,aber da es nicht meine ist,weiß ich nicht,ob es dem Besitzer recht ist.


Uiuiui, wäre ich doch erst Sonntag in Urlaub gefahren und hätte dem Oktoberfest beigewohnt. Nach dem wievielten Fass ist die Idee geboren worden? Oder meine ich mich schwach zu erinnern, dass der Ralf so etwas vorhatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. September 2016)

Erlaubnis eingeholt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. September 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Uiuiui, wäre ich doch erst Sonntag in Urlaub gefahren und hätte dem Oktoberfest beigewohnt. Nach dem wievielten Fass ist die Idee geboren worden? Oder meine ich mich schwach zu erinnern, dass der Ralf so etwas vorhatte?


Tja,da haste definitiv was verpasst!


----------



## Bumble (29. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 532892 Anhang anzeigen 532891 Anhang anzeigen 532890
> 
> Erlaubnis eingeholt


DNM Hornet.
Gibts nen Link zu nem Shop der die vertreibt ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. September 2016)

So,135/20 sollte jetzt passen!


----------



## Bowralph (29. September 2016)

Oh Mann , ich bin ja sowas von gespannt .... tausendundeinen Dank


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. September 2016)

Neuer Turnbeutel.... 



Der  Inhalt wiegt stolze 1610g


----------



## Rommos (30. September 2016)

...ein kleines, nettes Dreh-Frästeil von Weber und Hope- Schnellspanner




Das Ausfallende am Caribou verhinderte die richtige Position der Anhängerkupplung...


----------



## Vighor (30. September 2016)

Neuer schwerer Fatbike Laufradsatz


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. September 2016)

Mach fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (1. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Neuer schwerer Fatbike Laufradsatz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 533387 Anhang anzeigen 533390


90mm Felge ? für dein Beargrease ?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (1. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Neuer schwerer Fatbike Laufradsatz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 533387 Anhang anzeigen 533390



Was hast du für Speichen und Nippel verwendet? Selber eingespeicht? Und kannst noch ein Bild von der Innenseite also Felgenbett machen? Sind die Nippel direkt auf dem Karbon?


----------



## Vighor (1. Oktober 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> 90mm Felge ? für dein Beargrease ?





Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Was hast du für Speichen und Nippel verwendet? Selber eingespeicht? Und kannst noch ein Bild von der Innenseite also Felgenbett machen? Sind die Nippel direkt auf dem Karbon?


90mm Felge und fürs Beargrease gedacht. Seh da bei 4Zoll Reifen kein Probleem aber wenns nicht passt dan bau ich halt mit 9kg das leichteste Titan Fatbike das es gibt 
Sind Sapim Laser Speichen mit Sapim Nippel. Extra Foto's müssen warten da die Laufräder noch beim Laufradbauer sind.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> *90mm Felge* und fürs Beargrease gedacht. Seh da bei *4Zoll *Reifen kein Probleem aber wenns nicht passt dan bau ich halt mit 9kg das leichteste Titan Fatbike das es gibt


Passt! Fahre ich auch so...


----------



## criscross (1. Oktober 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Passt! Fahre ich auch so...


na ja...
zumindest mit den Helga's drauf fuhr sich das in den Kurven kagge, da der 4er Reifen auf den breiten Felgen zu Eckig wird ....aber die Optik passt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> na ja...
> zumindest mit den Helga's drauf fuhr sich das in den Kurven kagge, da der 4er Reifen auf den breiten Felgen zu Eckig wird ....aber die Optik passt



Du wieder...  

Hi Stefan! 

Also die Kombi am Beargrease 90mm + 4,0" liegt mir mehr als die Kombi am Mukluk mit 80mm + 4,6"
Aber dafür sind wir hier im falschen Faden, Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilfmernauf (1. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Neuer schwerer Fatbike Laufradsatz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 533387 Anhang anzeigen 533390


Boah ey! Geilomat!

Darf ich fragen was das kosten tut? Hab diesen Monat Geburtstag und bekomm von meiner Herrin noch nen 5€-Gutschein.

Love

Hauke


----------



## agis (7. Oktober 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Busch+Müller IXON IQ unten an der Gabel und im Nebel keine Probleme
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen,

weiß jemand was das für ein Schutzblech am hinderrad ist? Wo kann man es kaufen?


----------



## Chevy86 (7. Oktober 2016)

agis schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand was das für ein Schutzblech am hinderrad ist? Wo kann man es kaufen?



Wo bekommt man vorne und hinten her?


----------



## flatratte (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich tippe auf Mucky Nutz vorne wie hinten; käuflich zB. bei Fatbike24. Vorne schützt das bestenfalls nur gerade das Gesicht bzw. die Brille bei bestimmter Matschkonsistenz und Geschwindigkeit. Hinten schützt das so montiert garnicht - mE. also völlig überflüssig. Immer bedenken, daß der Hauptdreck das Reifenprofil tangential verläßt!

Zur Gestaltung eines _richtigen_ Schutzbleches Empfehlung: Mucky Nutz für die Gabel, Dave's Mud Shovel oder ähnliches für hinten und für Rahmenrohr. Den Fender hinten noch verlängert, daß das Hinterrad _komplett_ überdeckt ist - leider 'ne Bastelei. Aber danach ist das Fatbike alltagstauglich, kein Dreck mehr im Rücken. Alles, was ich bisher an Fendern für hinten gesehen habe, war im Original viel zu kurz.

Gruß
flatratte


----------



## Chevy86 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich überleg ja nun vorne den Mucky Nuts oder Zefal Deflector Lite XL in Kombi mit dem Set SKS Fatboard für vorne und hinten. Die Mudshovels (Set) sollen wohl nicht so gut sein. Suche aber immernoch Alternativen.


----------



## Girl (7. Oktober 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach das einzige was wirklich schützt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schutzblech.650177/page-9#post-13519697


----------



## bikebecker (7. Oktober 2016)

@agis




Das ist am VR ein Mucky Nutz Fat Face Fender XL, ( gibt es bei Fatbike 24, Bikemailorder ) Am HR habe ich in als Schablone  auf ein Tischset gelegt und etwas länger ausgeschnitten.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Schutzbleche von XLC.

Hoffentlich liest meine Frau nicht mit 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## agis (7. Oktober 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach das einzige was wirklich schützt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schutzblech.650177/page-9#post-13519697


....will ich haben woher?


----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> @agis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermisst sie das Tischset nicht schon

Ich suche auch noch nach dem richtigen Material zum basteln.
Schablone hab ich ja


----------



## agis (7. Oktober 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> @agis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool... sieht sehr gut aus, meine Frau wird sich freuen....funktionert es auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (7. Oktober 2016)

agis schrieb:


> ....will ich haben woher?



Ist ein Eigenbau, aber nicht wirklich schwer selbst herzustellen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schutzblech.650177/page-8#post-13457671
Ist ein geteilter Mudhugger.


----------



## Vighor (7. Oktober 2016)

Der Postbote war heute mal wieder da ..
Schalthülle, Bremsleitung und Bremsadapter in Farbe:





Laufradsatz ist jetzt auch angekommen  inklusive einer Rolle Gorilla tape und Tape plus WTB Ventile vom Laufradbauer montiert (Nun ist das Gorilla Tape aber nicht gerade die Weightweeny option mit gemessen 73gramm pro Rad .. Aber zum ersten Aufbau und ausmessen des Lenker und Sattelhöhe reicht es.


----------



## dukestah (7. Oktober 2016)

die felgen sind schon der hammer!
statt dieser gesamtflächenverklebung hab ich bei meinen Karbonfelgen nur die Speichenlöcher mit DT Swiss Tubeless ready tape abgeklebt (jedes einzeln), das gibts in verschiedenen Breiten und hält sehr gut, nur bei sehr flachen Felgenprofil muss man beim Reifenwechsel aufpassen, dass der reifen nicht das 'Pflaster' abreisst


----------



## Girl (7. Oktober 2016)

Wird da nicht funktionieren, sieht so aus das es keine Hohlkammerfelgen sind.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Oktober 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Wird da nicht funktionieren, sieht so aus das es keine Hohlkammerfelgen sind.


Von den Chinesen gibt es sogar noch einen Klon mit Löchern wie bei Alu Felgen


----------



## rsu (7. Oktober 2016)

Schick Was sind denn das fuer Felgen?


----------



## a3styler (8. Oktober 2016)

die Felgen sind echt richtig gut...  

Carbon gefällt mir schon richtig gut...  und das nicht nur weils leicht ist...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Der Postbote war heute mal wieder da ..
> Schalthülle, Bremsleitung und Bremsadapter in Farbe:
> Anhang anzeigen 535296
> 
> ...



Bitte schwarze Aluventile verbauen, Andre!!!


----------



## Vighor (9. Oktober 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bitte schwarze Aluventile verbauen, Andre!!!


Die wollte ich pink machen  .. hmm, nee das lasse ich lieber, sonst muss ich bei Touren mit dem Muschi aufpassen  Schwarzes Ventil ist aber ne gute Idee, mal schauen ob der LBS die liegen hat.

Der Bremsadapter kommt aber doch nicht ans Bike. Das orange passt nicht zur Tune Nabe, wird dann halt ein schwarzes Teil. Jetzt nur noch die orangen Bremsleitungen, Kette, Schaltwerk und Sattel einstellen .. Dann gibt es bei gutem Wetter nächstes Wochenende die erste Tour mit dem Bike 

Das Blau des Sattels gefällt mir jetzt auch. gibt einen guten Kontrast zum Orange der anderen Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Oktober 2016)

Für die längeren Touren (wenn die Hütten mal wieder geschlossen haben)


----------



## Berganbeter (11. Oktober 2016)

Wem gefällts? Damit man auch im Dunkeln herausragt.


----------



## Chevy86 (11. Oktober 2016)

Was ist das?

Vllt. etwas zu viel? Wie sieht das im Dunkeln aus?


----------



## Berganbeter (11. Oktober 2016)

Das ist ein Set mit 24 Speichenreflektoren und 32 Felgenrandaufklebern.Gibts bei Am...
Ich habs heute montiert und in der Dämmerung leuchtet es gut.
So bald direktes Licht darauf scheint:grüne Sonne!
Damit es eben nicht zuviel wird habe ich nur jede 2.te Speiche belegt und die Reflektoren in der Mitte zerschnitten.Somit habe ich nur ein Set gebraucht.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Oktober 2016)

Wo wir gerade bei Lichteffekten sind...

Rotlicht in rot mit rotem Barolo Kit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (13. Oktober 2016)

Mal was Neues ....



 
in Stahl ....


----------



## Rommos (13. Oktober 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Mal was Neues ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 537112
> in Stahl ....


Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass du nicht schon irgendwelche (um-)gestalterischen Aktionen im Kopf hast 

Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau(-thread)


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Oktober 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass du nicht schon irgendwelche (um-)gestalterischen Aktionen im Kopf hast
> 
> Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau(-thread)



Ja da schwirrt gedanklich schon so einiges rum ..... . Obwohl der Rahmen im jetzigen Zustand unerwarteter Weise doch recht schick rüber kommt. Aber neee, da geht farblich noch etwas.


----------



## Rommos (13. Oktober 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ja da schwirrt gedanklich schon so einiges rum ..... . Obwohl der Rahmen im jetzigen Zustand unerwarteter Weise doch recht schick rüber kommt. Aber neee, da geht farblich noch etwas.


Das klingt gut  

Bin gespannt, bin halt kein Fan dieses "Militär-Looks"


----------



## hw_doc (13. Oktober 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Mal was Neues ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 537112
> in Stahl ....



Och, der is doch zu schick fürs komplette Umgestalten!  

Der hat ne 430er Gabel, oder?


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Der hat ne 430er Gabel, oder?



450mm


----------



## fatbikepeg (14. Oktober 2016)

Der Postbote brachte heute mal wieder neuen Kram:
Relevate Designs Sweet Roll mit Packsack + Feedbag,
1 Paar "vernünftige" Kniestrümpfe,
Multitool und Funktionshalstuch






An den ICT gebastelt und vollgepackt, sieht das ganze dann so aus: (+ zusätzlicher RD Lenkertasche S):





... startklar für die Wochenendtour


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2016)

Schön das Du wieder startklar bist


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2016)

... und Peggy mach schöne Bilder. Danke.


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Oktober 2016)

Wirklich gut wieder von dir zu hören, ich hoffe es ist alles halbwegs ok, wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (15. Oktober 2016)

Die Socken sind klasse...was sind das für welche?

Viel Spaß auf der Tour.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Oktober 2016)

Strümpfe sind diese:
http://m.fahrrad.de/oneal-pro-mx-braaapp-sock-blackmulti-464085.html

Der eiserne Fritz und ich sind gerade im Zug nach Warnemünde.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2016)

Muss ja nicht immer neu sein:


 
Absolute Black 30t Narrow Wide


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Oktober 2016)

@fatbikepeg Na denn viel Spaß.


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht immer neu sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 537562
> Absolute Black 30t Narrow Wide



Was is das für ein Lochkreis? Warum so klein (bezogen auf den Lochkreis, nicht auf die Zähne)


----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Was is das für ein Lochkreis? Warum so klein (bezogen auf den Lochkreis, nicht auf die Zähne)



64. Hmm - gute Frage: Ich hoffe, das harmoniert mit meiner FSA-Kurbel.


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> 64. Hmm - gute Frage: Ich hoffe, das harmoniert mit meiner FSA-Kurbel.


Achso, ich war nur verwundert dass es kein 104er war


----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Achso, ich war nur verwundert dass es kein 104er war



Hoffentlich beschert mir das kein Problem - die Kurbel sollte sich notfalls etwas rüberspacern lassen.
Falls jemand ein Bashguard für 104 mm übrig hat...


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Oktober 2016)

Das nicht, aber Absoluteblack hat inzwischen schöne, ovale KB mit 30 Zähnen für 104 LK. Ansonsten Hope mit integriertem Bashguard, stylisch aber wenn eins von beidem Defekt schmeißt man auch beides weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agonie (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob es eine Zweibeinständerlösung für Fatbikes gibt? Im konkreten Fall für mein Pugsley, da ich damit derzeit den Kinderanhänger ziehe.


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Oktober 2016)

Hab grad noch meinen Lieblingsfatbikelenker zu einem Schnäppchenpreis gefunden. Der war auch an meinem geklauten Fatty :

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=15054

Gesehen und gekauft. Vielleicht werde ich wegen dem Lenker mein neues Trailfatty doch auch entlacken


----------



## Dkjunior89 (26. Oktober 2016)

Nicht gekauft , aber bei einer Verlosung von Fatbike.de gewonnen


----------



## Berganbeter (26. Oktober 2016)

Meine neue Rahmentasche von Ibera in L:Hier bekomme ich eine 1liter und zwei 0.5l Wasserflasche hinein.
Dann noch Handy,Hausschlüssel,Werkzeug,Pickzeug.Für18 .- ist das Teil sehr gut verarbeitet.Regentest überstanden.
Lg


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Oktober 2016)

@Berganbeter Und wo gibt es sowas zu kaufen?


----------



## Mr_Slow (26. Oktober 2016)

Hier zum Bspl. https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006JA8WEG?psc=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (26. Oktober 2016)

Korrekt! Danke fürs ergänzen!
Lg


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2016)

Gewichtoptimierung für'n Truck


----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 540983 Gewichtoptimierung für'n Truck


Als hätten wir erst drüber geredet


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Oktober 2016)

1740g auf der Packung  was denn dann in Echt? 1850?


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> 1740g auf der Packung  was denn dann in Echt? 1850?


Weit daneben


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Oktober 2016)

wooohooooo! Wir haben die 2 Kilo geknackt!!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Oktober 2016)

Ne nä!?


----------



## Fatster (27. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Weit daneben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 540989



Geil! Geil! Geil!  Der Truck mit den 2XL ... mehr geht nicht!   

Hast hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende vorne *und* hinten drauf!


----------



## skaster (27. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Weit daneben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 540989


Ist doch schon außerhalb des Messbereichs, ein "Error" im Display hätte ich besser gefunden, oder mindestens "Bitte einzeln wiegen"


----------



## DrachenDingsda (27. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (27. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 540983 Gewichtoptimierung für'n Truck




Wo hast du die bestellt? Link?
Wenn du die dann drauf hast, dann bitte noch paar Detailbilder, auch vom Ausfallende bitte.  
Und dann noch bitte Berichterstattung zum Fahrverhalten im Schnee.  Da ich mit meinem ICT den ganzen Winter durchfahre, interessiert mich das besonders. Letzten Winter bin ich mit dem Hinterrad (Surly Lou) beim Fahren durch tiefen weichen Schneematsch paar mal seitlich ins Rutschen gekommen, zwar nie gestürzt, aber war schon brenzlig.


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Wo hast du die bestellt? Link?
> Wenn du die dann drauf hast, dann bitte noch paar Detailbilder, auch vom Ausfallende bitte.
> Und dann noch bitte Berichterstattung zum Fahrverhalten im Schnee.  Da ich mit meinem ICT den ganzen Winter durchfahre, interessiert mich das besonders. Letzten Winter bin ich mit dem Hinterrad (Surly Lou) beim Fahren durch tiefen weichen Schneematsch paar mal seitlich ins Rutschen gekommen, zwar nie gestürzt, aber war schon brenzlig.


https://best-bike-parts.de/VEE-Tire...Reifen-faltbar-120-TPI-26x505-128-559-1800g_1
Gestern hab ich noch 111 € dafür gelatzt, 

Das Stück Gummi kommt erst mal ans Vorderrad


----------



## Davedr (27. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es nun einen kleinen Bruder des 2XL Reifen? https://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/VEE-Tire-SnowShoe-XL-26x48-121-559-fold-120tpi-silica-Fat-Bike-Reifen 4.8" war mir gar nicht bekannt Preis 115,50 €.


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 540983 Gewichtoptimierung für'n Truck



Und morgen schon montiert


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Und morgen schon montiert


Na, lieba ned. Erst nach dem Rainer seiner "Süden" Tour


----------



## zoomer (28. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> https://best-bike-parts.de/VEE-Tire...Reifen-faltbar-120-TPI-26x505-128-559-1800g_1
> Gestern hab ich noch 111 € dafür gelatzt,



nanu, für mich würde es 129,00 € kosten.

Weil ich Apple User bin ?


----------



## nordstadt (28. Oktober 2016)

Hier auf PC und MacMacMac 129 EUR.


----------



## zoomer (28. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht weil jetzt Alle auf den Reifenlink geklickt haben ?


----------



## piazza (28. Oktober 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil jetzt Alle auf den Reifenlink geklickt haben ?



Jap, das ist oft so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (28. Oktober 2016)

Mal sehen, ob die beiden wirklich mit ner SRAM-Kassette nebst -Kette harmonieren:


----------



## hw_doc (30. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob die beiden wirklich mit ner SRAM-Kassette nebst -Kette harmonieren:
> Anhang anzeigen 541534



Mal eine Frage dazu:
Ich würde die kaum gebrauchte Shimano-Kette vom Monster gerne anderswo weiterverwenden - wo würdet ihr die öffnen:
[ ] am bisherigen Niet
[ ] anderswo


----------



## -zor- (30. Oktober 2016)

am bisherigen von hinten nach vorne und nicht ganz raus und beim schliessen ganz langsam von vorne wieder rein bis er rastet...


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Oktober 2016)

[x] am bisherigen Niet, an dessen Stelle danach ein Kettenschloss eingefügt wird


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> am bisherigen von hinten nach vorne und nicht ganz raus und beim schliessen ganz langsam von vorne wieder rein bis er rastet...


diese Niet wird zu Niete


----------



## hw_doc (30. Oktober 2016)

Danke Euch für Eure Tipps!
Hab mir den Niet - wie von Stefan beschrieben - erhalten können. Nehme aber die indirekten Warnungen zu Kenntniss, ihn tatsächlich weiterzuverwenden!

Nun hab ich endlich auch ein einfaches MTB:




B)
Schaltwerk und Shifter kamen neu, Laufräder nebst Kettenblatt, Kassette + Kette gebraucht aber sehr gut erhalten aus dem Bikemarkt und der Bashguard fand sich fast zufällig in der Bucht und lässt die Kurbel nicht so nackt ausschauen.
Danke auch an den Helfer, der die Basis für den Umbau geschaffen hat!

Ich poste nachher wohl noch mal ein Gesamtbild vom aktuellen Zwischenstand.
_

Braucht jemand zufälligerweise den Original-LRS vom Monster FS (150/15 und 177/12) - günstig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Danke Euch für Eure Tipps!
> Hab mir den Niet - wie von Stefan beschrieben - erhalten können. Nehme aber die indirekten Warnungen zu Kenntniss, ihn tatsächlich weiterzuverwenden!
> 
> Nun hab ich endlich auch ein einfaches MTB:
> ...


Die Naben könnte ich gebrauchen. Definiere günstig


----------



## hw_doc (30. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Naben könnte ich gebrauchen. Definiere günstig



Wollte ich eigentlich nur als komplette Laufräder abgeben. Falls es trotzdem interessant sein könnte, schreib mir mal eine PM!



hw_doc schrieb:


> Danke Euch für Eure Tipps!
> Hab mir den Niet - wie von Stefan beschrieben - erhalten können. Nehme aber die indirekten Warnungen zu Kenntniss, ihn tatsächlich weiterzuverwenden!
> 
> Nun hab ich endlich auch ein einfaches MTB:
> ...



So - hier noch zwei Poserbilder und etwas Text:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/waru...nster-fahrer-hier.779980/page-3#post-14146442


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Danke Euch für Eure Tipps!
> Hab mir den Niet - wie von Stefan beschrieben - erhalten können. Nehme aber die indirekten Warnungen zu Kenntniss, ihn tatsächlich weiterzuverwenden!
> 
> Nun hab ich endlich auch ein einfaches MTB:
> ...



der alte niet hält nicht...

sram kassette und kette zusammen mit shimano parts läuft top. die kombi (immer mit den hollow pin ketten) fahre ich seit jahren auf allen rädern...


----------



## Alex0303 (2. November 2016)

Irgendwas musste ich dem Fatbike wieder mal gönnen...





Das Blau der Sattelklemme passt leider nicht 100%ig zu den Schnellspannern (und auch nicht zum Race Face Atlas Lenker) 
Kennt jemand eine Klemme, die farblich näher rankommt? 
Ich glaub die Hope geht wieder zurück.


So sehens montiert aus...




Ich befürcht, ich muss jetzt auf die passenden Naben sparen


----------



## Bettina (2. November 2016)

Mein blauer Tune Wuerger passt zu den Naben und Schnellspannern besser als bei dir,  zumindest was das Foto zeigt...


----------



## Hilfmernauf (2. November 2016)

Hope hat verschieden Blau?? Sind die unterschiedlichen Baujahrs?


Hauke


----------



## Alex0303 (2. November 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Hope hat verschieden Blau?? Sind die unterschiedlichen Baujahrs?
> 
> Hauke



Beides heute mit der Post gekommen.
Hab mir auch gedacht, dass die Farben gleich sind...


----------



## Hilfmernauf (2. November 2016)

Bin enttäuscht. Würd ich mit Hope mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Ich hab Hope Teile in Orange an meinem Singular Puffin, Steuerkopf, Bremsen und Sattelklemme, wär für mich ein no-go, wenn die unterschiedlich wären. So viel Geld um sich ein Rad nach eigenen Vorstellungen aufzubauen, und dann das? Find ich scheisse.

Hauke


----------



## testvehicle (7. November 2016)

Da wir oben das Thema 2xl Reifen hatten.

Neuen Rahmen heute bestellt. Sandman Atacama 197, frisst 2xl Reifen auf 100mm Felgen.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (7. November 2016)

Glückwunsch, hast schon einen Liefertermin? oder ist alles auf ...pending


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## testvehicle (7. November 2016)

Dezember wurde mir gesagt. Genauer leider nicht. Lass mich ueberraschen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. November 2016)

testvehicle schrieb:


> Da wir oben das Thema 2xl Reifen hatten.
> 
> Neuen Rahmen heute bestellt. Sandman Atacama 197, frisst 2xl Reifen auf 100mm Felgen.


Ich glaube ich muss dringend einen Termin mit dem häuslichen Finanzministerium vereinbaren. Sehr geil! Bitte weiter berichten!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. November 2016)

@testvehicle hast du nur den Rahmen geordert,oder noch ne Gabel dazu?
Bin schon ein bisschen neidisch auf die 5.05er
Nein Quatsch,mir brennen die Beine ja schon bei meinen 4.8er Colossus!
Es sei dir gegönnt,viel Spaß damit!


----------



## testvehicle (7. November 2016)

Nur den Rahmen erstmal.


----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2016)

Sehr schön. Ein sandman hatten wir hier schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Alex0303 (8. November 2016)

den Rahmen find ich echt schön. 
gibt's dann einen Aufbau dazu oder wird das still und heimlich erledigt?


----------



## Fabeymer (8. November 2016)

Auf der Ertragsseite meiner Kuhhandelsbilanz:


----------



## Hilfmernauf (8. November 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Auf der Ertragsseite meiner Kuhhandelsbilanz:


Fabeymer

wie steht man mit solchen Sohlen aufm Pedal? Sind die nicht recht hoch?


Love

Hauke


----------



## Fabeymer (9. November 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Fabeymer
> 
> wie steht man mit solchen Sohlen aufm Pedal? Sind die nicht recht hoch?
> 
> ...



Ich war noch nicht damit unterwegs, aber werde die Schuhe mit Klickpedalen (Crank Brothers Candy) nutzen. 
Die Cleats sollten - so mein optischer Eindruck - niedriger als das Profil ausfallen, von daher glaube ich nicht, dass sich die "Stehhöhe" da wirklich großartig ändert.
Bisher habe ich diesbezüglich auch noch keine Beschwerden gehört, notfalls passe ich eben die Sattelhöhe ein wenig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrachenDingsda (9. November 2016)

Damit komme ich jetzt auf 460prozent Übersetzungsbreite


----------



## mtbbee (9. November 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Fabeymer
> 
> wie steht man mit solchen Sohlen aufm Pedal? Sind die nicht recht hoch?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre die mit Eggbeatern schon die 3. Saison - gibt keine Probleme damit. Ein älters Wölvhammer Paar mit durchgehender Sohle nutze ich für Flatpeadals - allerdings in meinen Augen sollten die Pedalen viele lange Pins haben


----------



## piazza (10. November 2016)

[OT]
-n
[/OT]


----------



## Rommos (11. November 2016)

...der Winter kann langsam kommen (auch wenn ich ihn eigentlich nicht brauche) 





und für mein Micro-Fatbike Projekt 26+


----------



## Alex0303 (11. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...der Winter kann langsam kommen (auch wenn ich ihn eigentlich nicht brauche)
> Anhang anzeigen 545576



DAS nenn ich Winterschuhe


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2016)

Nen Schneschuh und BlingBling-Felgenbänder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stauber (13. November 2016)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 540777 Meine neue Rahmentasche von Ibera in L:Hier bekomme ich eine 1liter und zwei 0.5l Wasserflasche hinein.
> Dann noch Handy,Hausschlüssel,Werkzeug,Pickzeug.Für18 .- ist das Teil sehr gut verarbeitet.Regentest überstanden.
> Lg



Danke für den Tip, da habe ich auch zugeschlagen 
So sieht die Ibera Rahmentasche in L in einem Pugsley S Rahmen aus.



 

Passt optisch auch ganz gut zum Ortlieb Seat-Pack. 
LG
Jochen


----------



## Berganbeter (15. November 2016)

Hallo Jochen!Freut mich das du zufrieden bist.
Soeben angekommen:neuer Holzvergaser fürs Outdoor-Menü:wird heute schonmal eingebrannt.
Lg


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2016)

Nimm etwas Stahlwolle mit


----------



## Hilfmernauf (15. November 2016)

Heute Männerreifen gekauft. Hatte Angst, mit den Nates den Asphalt aufzuschlitzen:







Kann ja nicht so schwer sein:











Mist, ich dachte, die wiegen knapp über 300. Und dann auch noch der Unterschied! Muss ich mit Waage ins Geschäft? Nee, ich muss Tubeless!
Nächstes Jahr. Vielleicht. Und neue Felgen.

Naja, wenigstens ist durch das gestiegene Gewicht das Bike nicht mehr so lange in der Luft, ich glaub, das tut ihm nicht gut, nach langer Airtime wirft es mich ab und zu ab.

Weiterwiegen:






und







Die Biester entsprechen vom Gewicht meinen Erwartungen. Mal heut draufmontieren, grad regnet´s, wären eigentlich ideale Testbedingungen.



Mal schauen.

Love

Hauke


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. November 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Heute Männerreifen gekauft.


Du meinst sicher "Mädchenreifen" .

Eben sind meine echten Männerreifen angekommen:



3230 Gramm feinster Gummi


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. November 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher "Mädchenreifen" .
> 
> Eben sind meine echten Männerreifen angekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 546798
> ...


Hat Dich die Probefahrt am Sonntag wohl überzeugt


----------



## zoomer (15. November 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht so schwer sein:
> 
> Mist, ich dachte, die wiegen knapp über 300. Und dann auch noch der Unterschied! Muss ich mit Waage ins Geschäft?



Sag ich ja immer,
die Surly Ultralight sind unwesentlich leichter als die billigen (und wie ich finde besseren) Schwalbe.
Meine Surly UL sind so um die 350g, meine Schwalbe bei 370 g.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (15. November 2016)

.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (15. November 2016)

Ich schreib mal im Reifenthread weiter, macht glaub ich mehr Sinn...


Ähh, trotzdem noch bzgl Mädchenreifen: Bei Singular gaben sie an, dass max 4,6 reinpasst, da ist aber zumindest mit den Biestern noch reichlich Luft - und der Unterschied zu den Nates enttäuschend gering.


Hauke


----------



## exto (15. November 2016)

Mal abgesehen von der Reifenbreite ist der Unterschied gewaltig. Du wirst sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. November 2016)

Sehe ich auch so wie @exto , Du wirst eine Menge Spaß mit den Reifen haben, bis vor kurzem war das meine klare Empfehlung für alle technischen Trailpiloten.



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hat Dich die Probefahrt am Sonntag wohl überzeugt


Die doch sehr kurze Probefahrt hat mich bestätigt, mehr nicht. Ich hatte vorher schon mit @Dr.Struggle @Fibbs79 @Fatster und natürlich @Bumble gesprochen und aufgrund derer Erfahrungen den großen Schritt gewagt  Vielen Dank an Euch dafür! Der Lou ist ja nicht gerade ein schlechter Reifen und da liegt die Messlatte recht hoch, man will ja auch wissen, warum man sich das Mehrgewicht aufbürden soll.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (15. November 2016)

Oh, toll, aber eigentlich bin ich eher das Modell technischer Trailidiot! Aber grad die brauchen ja gute Reifen!


----------



## hw_doc (15. November 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nen Schneschuh und BlingBling-Felgenbänder  Anhang anzeigen 546060 Anhang anzeigen 546061



Wie schaut das denn ohne Blitz aus?


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wie schaut das denn ohne Blitz aus?


Hochglänzend Metallic-Dunkel-Grün


----------



## hw_doc (16. November 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hochglänzend Metallic-Dunkel-Grün



Hmm... also nichso für meine Vorhaben... Danke!


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. November 2016)

Heute gabs neue Latschenabstellkäfige für den ICT: DMR Vault in silber (die Syntace NumberNine gibbet leider nicht mehr in silber). Die HT ME03 Evo Pedalen haben am ICT nur 10 Monate gehalten.
Dann noch 2x Decal Sets für den ICT, eine Bommelmütze passend zum BULLS Monster und eine Digitalkamera, die hoffentlich bessere Bilder liefert als mein iPhone 5.


----------



## paddy2904 (17. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Heute gabs neue Latschenabstellkäfige für den ICT: DMR Vault in silber (die Syntace NumberNine gibbet leider nicht mehr in silber). Die HT ME03 Evo Pedalen haben am ICT nur 10 Monate gehalten.
> Dann noch 2x Decal Sets für den ICT, eine Bommelmütze passend zum BULLS Monster und eine Digitalkamera, die hoffentlich bessere Bilder liefert als mein iPhone 5.



ist denn schon Weihnachten ...??? ;-)


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. November 2016)

Nee, muss mir immer was für meine Bikes kaufen, wenn ich untervögelt bin.


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2016)

So viel Geld hätte ich gar nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (17. November 2016)

Ich bin noch zu haben und sehr spendabel


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. November 2016)

Würde ich mir gut überlegen,wenn du einen Partner findest gibt's nix neues mehr für die Bikes
(Nee, muss mir immer was für meine Bikes kaufen, wenn ich untervögelt bin.)


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2016)

Beste Kompaktkamera und beste Pedale!!!


----------



## DrachenDingsda (18. November 2016)




----------



## paddy2904 (18. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Nee, muss mir immer was für meine Bikes kaufen, wenn ich untervögelt bin.




Du bist der Hammer!!! ;-)


----------



## Marzi (19. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich bin noch zu haben und sehr spendabel


die ideale Frau, bikeverückt untervögelt und spendabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (19. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Heute gabs neue Latschenabstellkäfige für den ICT: DMR Vault in silber (die Syntace NumberNine gibbet leider nicht mehr in silber). Die HT ME03 Evo Pedalen haben am ICT nur 10 Monate gehalten.
> Dann noch 2x Decal Sets für den ICT, eine Bommelmütze passend zum BULLS Monster und eine Digitalkamera, die hoffentlich bessere Bilder liefert als mein iPhone 5.


Wo sind die Bilder mit der neuen Cam und neuer Mütze?
Was willst du für die alten Pedale haben? Ich krieg die wieder hin (neue Lager usw)
Deine weiteren Posts sind, wie immer, zauberhaft


----------



## fatbikepeg (19. November 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder mit der neuen Cam und neuer Mütze?


Morgen ist eine kleine Biketour durch die Baumberge Tegeler Forst geplant - da kommt die neue Cam zum Einsatz.


wosch schrieb:


> Was willst du für die alten Pedale haben? Ich krieg die wieder hin (neue Lager usw)


Die alten HT Pedalen kannste haben. Adresse und ein erotisches Bild von dir bitte per PN.

Ich war heute im Radladen meines Vertrauens und habe die neuen Pedalen montieren lassen (die alten waren so festgerammelt, dass ich es selbst nicht hinbekommen habe).





Und dann bin ich mal wieder um die Brooks Sättel herumgeschlichen und habe dann doch mal einen ausprobiert.  Ich dachte immer die wären viiiiieel zu hart für mich. Die waren da im Laden sehr freundlich, haben mir einen zur Probe montiert, bin ne Weile mit dem Sattel rumgefahren und war wirklich erstaunt - ich merke keinen Unterschied zu meinem fett gepolsterten Muschisattel. Also gekauft das Ding. 





















Und dann gab es noch ein neues Rücklicht (das alte wurde mir auf der Arbeit vom Personalfahrradständer geklaut ) und
ein paar Bikepflegeprodukte.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. November 2016)

Das mit den Rücklichtklau kenne ich leider auch, seitdem nehme ich alles mit, nervend, aber auf Dauer preiswerter. 

Soviel Zeugs zum pflegen, was machst Du auf Tour mit deinem Bike?

Viel Spass morgen, ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder...


----------



## cherokee190 (19. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war heute im Radladen meines Vertrauens und habe die neuen Pedalen montieren lassen (die alten waren so festgerammelt, dass ich es selbst nicht hinbekommen habe).



Ich glaube du putzt zu viel


----------



## pommerngerrit (19. November 2016)

glaub ich auch. 
Ich hab nen Schwamm, nen ollen Pinsel, Spühlmittel und nen Gartenschlauch.


----------



## fatbikepeg (19. November 2016)

Ich mache etwa 2x pro Monat ne grosse Putzaktion (meist nach ner Warnemünde-Tour entlang des Strandes und durch die Brandung), danach sind dann alle Dosen leer. Und wenn ich den ICT mit ins Schlafzimmer nehme, will ich den auch vorher sauber haben. Ich habe erst gestern mal wieder alles schön gesäubert, dann noch alle Decals neu geklebt, dann noch an den wichtigsten Stellen neue Schutzfolie drüber und noch fett Korrosionsschutz drübergesprüht.


----------



## zoomer (19. November 2016)

Ich lasse meine Räder einfach im Schlafzimmer.
Dann reicht auch einmal abstauben im Jahr ....


----------



## pommerngerrit (19. November 2016)

echt jetzt? 2 mal im Monat? 
Fährst du so viel ?


----------



## wosch (19. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Die alten HT Pedalen kannste haben. Adresse und ein erotisches Bild von dir bitte per PN.


Peggy, wir haben einen Deal

Der neue Sattel passt perfekt zum Bike.


----------



## paddy2904 (19. November 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Peggy, wir haben einen Deal
> 
> Der neue Sattel passt perfekt zum Bike.


Das "erotische Bild" darfste uns aber nicht vorenthalten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (19. November 2016)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> Das "erotische Bild" darfste uns aber nicht vorenthalten!!!



Lieber nicht, will keinen Neid erzeugen


----------



## fatbikepeg (19. November 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> echt jetzt? 2 mal im Monat?
> Fährst du so viel ?


ICT kommt jeden Tag zur Arbeit mit (15km), bei jeder Jahreszeit. Und wenn ich frei habe, dann bin ich entweder in Wäldern in/um Berlin unterwegs oder an zwei Wochenenden pro Monat bei meinen Eltern nähe Warnemünde - da wird der Strand nie ausgelassen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. November 2016)

Korrosionsschutz? 
Ich glaube ich habe Nachholbedarf in Sachen Pflege, ausser Wasser/Spueli und anschließend etwas für die Kette benutze ich nix anderes.


----------



## criscross (19. November 2016)

Korrosionsschutz braucht man doch nur bei Stahlgeröhr ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2016)

....auch anderes Geröhr darf ordentlich geschmiert und geölt werden.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2016)

ahhhhhhh er lebt noch


----------



## hw_doc (22. November 2016)

Zeit für etwas Farbe!



 

Und dank @sigma7 ein paar Laufräder in Top-Zustand!


----------



## fatbikepeg (22. November 2016)

Ich bin heute bei einer ausgedehnten Tour in einem kleinen Radladen in Alt-Heiligensee/Berlin hängengeblieben. Wollte eigentlich nur kucken, aber musste dann doch was kaufen...  

Nun hat der ICT neue Griffe: Brooks Ergon GP1 Leder Griffe, schwarz, mit silberner Klemmung.






Hab ich gebraucht gekauft, daher billiger bekommen.
Eigentlich finde ich diese Ergon-Griffe optisch extrem hässlich, aber ich hatte die letzten 12km auf meiner Tour keine schmerzenden / einschlafenden Hände.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. November 2016)

Ist es schon wieder so weit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist es schon wieder so weit?


du meinst unterv...... ?


----------



## fatbikepeg (22. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist es schon wieder so weit?


es war nie vorbei


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. November 2016)

Bisschen Gebastelt


----------



## pommerngerrit (22. November 2016)

da hast aber geklebt wien Weltmeister wa. 

Sieht cool aus.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. November 2016)

Tja,lackieren kann ich leider nicht!
Sieht aber lustig aus,wenn's sich dreht!


----------



## Dreherk (22. November 2016)

Netter Reifen Meister-Dieter. Gefällt mir!
Wie sieht denn das Bike dazu aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. November 2016)

Dreherk schrieb:


> Netter Reifen Meister-Dieter. Gefällt mir!
> Wie sieht denn das Bike dazu aus?


z.Zt. so: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbon-fatbikes-galerie.745457/page-12


----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2016)

Als ob man nach der Form einer Amöbe fragen würde


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. November 2016)

@BigJohn bist du unter die Biologen gegangen?
Hobbies sind halt vielfältig!


----------



## Starcraft (23. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 548860 Anhang anzeigen 548859 Bisschen Gebastelt



Foto!!! Im eingebauten Zustand! Am besten ein Video des drehenden Laufrades, damit wir auch sagen können, dass es lustig aussieht  schick geworden.


----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @BigJohn bist du unter die Biologen gegangen?
> Hobbies sind halt vielfältig!


Nee Bio hab ich nach der 11. Klasse abgewählt, aber die Ausbaustufen sind bei dir so gut dokumentiert, dass der Vergleich durchaus passt.


----------



## e-kibo (23. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Morgen ist eine kleine Biketour durch die Baumberge Tegeler Forst geplant - da kommt die neue Cam zum Einsatz.
> 
> Die alten HT Pedalen kannste haben. Adresse und ein erotisches Bild von dir bitte per PN.
> 
> ...


Jetzt noch ne Millbrook oder eine T Shaped an den Sattel, dann ist der ICT powered by Brooks komplett ;-)


----------



## MTsports (23. November 2016)

Die ersten Parts treffen ein


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. November 2016)

e-kibo schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne Millbrook oder eine T Shaped an den Sattel, dann ist der ICT powered by Brooks komplett ;-)


Die Dinger sind unpraktisch und nicht trailtauglich und rechtfertigen damit in meinen Augen den Preis nicht... mehr was für Hipster, die die komplette Brooksausstattung an ihrem von Fremdhand restaurierten Classic-/Youngtimer Bike hängen haben und das Bike jeden Sommer nutzen um damit ihre 3km zum mit Apple-Geräten bestückten Büro zu fahren. *gähn*


----------



## fatbikepeg (24. November 2016)

Brauchte unbedingt noch ein zweites Paar Bikeschuhe für den Winter und da die Five Ten Line King in dieser wunderschönen Farbkombination ein Auslaufmodell sind, habe ich zugeschlagen 






Die weißen Schnürsenkel werden morgen noch durch himmelblaue mit Glitzer ersetzt: 





Dann habe ich noch nach einer leichten, kompakten, silbernen Frontlampe für den ICT gesucht, die sich per USB laden lässt, schnell am Lenker anbringen und entfernen lässt, eine lange Leuchtdauer hat (bis zu 18h) und mir im Notfall den Weg durch den finsteren Wald  gut ausleuchtet (ca. 200m bei 300 Lumen). Bin in der LEZYNE Hecto Drive 300 XL fündig geworden:


----------



## murmel04 (24. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Brauchte unbedingt noch ein zweites Paar Bikeschuhe für den Winter und da die Five Ten Line King in dieser wunderschönen Farbkombination ein Auslaufmodell sind, habe ich zugeschlagen



Die sind aber viel zu schade für den Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (24. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Die sind aber viel zu schade für den Winter.


Das stimmt. 

Also werde ich die eh schon völlig eingesauten Five Ten Freerider High in schwarz weiterhin für richtiges Sauwetter und für den Wald anziehen und diese neuen, bunten, sehr hübschen  Schuhe bei trockener Kälte tragen. Man hat es nicht leicht als Frau.


----------



## mikeonbike (25. November 2016)

war auch mal wieder shoppen....

nachdem ein kollege mein altes wettkampfrad gekauft hat, er es aber nur mit der originalen carbonsattelstütze und dem leichten sattel haben wollte, musste ich  ersatz besorgen...

142 gr... sehr schön...











ebenfalls 142 gr...

das ist ein ticken schwerer als die kombi vorher, aber ok... damit wäre das 907 wieder komplett.

felgenbänder - auch für's 907...






ein paar hüskers - ziemlich leicht (1218, 1230)... die pack ich aber wahrscheinlich eher auf das felt...






und ein flaschenhalter mit seitlicher entnahme für's 907...






und dann noch ein paar schwalbe 13 f für notfälle, die natürlich nur dann eintreffen, wenn man keinen schlauch dabei hat...


----------



## Rommos (25. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> war auch mal wieder shoppen....
> 
> ein paar hüskers - ziemlich leicht (1218, 1230)... die pack ich aber wahrscheinlich eher auf das felt...



Mach mal und sag mir bitte wie breit die werden  Brauch noch "Winterreifen", sonst muss ich´s mal mit den Nates probieren....

Danke
Roman

P.S. schöner Einkauf


----------



## mikeonbike (25. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mach mal und sag mir bitte wie breit die werden  Brauch noch "Winterreifen", sonst muss ich´s mal mit den Nates probieren....
> 
> Danke
> Roman
> ...



für den winter sind die vanhelga's wahrscheinlich besser... und vom gewicht her sind die nur ein paar gramm schwerer - um die 1240 gr. rum... da war ich überrascht. aber der grip ist bei feuchtigkeit super, gerade auf nassen wurzeln und fels finde ich den vanhelga überzeugend... auch wenn's in der 4" klasse sicherlich breitere kollegen gibt...


----------



## Rommos (25. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> für den winter sind die vanhelga's wahrscheinlich besser... und vom gewicht her sind die nur ein paar gramm schwerer - um die 1240 gr. rum... da war ich überrascht. aber der grip ist bei feuchtigkeit super, gerade auf nassen wurzeln und fels finde ich den vanhelga überzeugend... auch wenn's in der 4" klasse sicherlich breitere kollegen gibt...



Hab grad deinen Winterreifen-Post mit den Helgas entdeckt 

Hab sogar kurz die Beist´s überlegt, aber das wird hinten einfach zu breit. Die Kenda haben in 4.0" 105mm, die Beist sollen als 4.6er zwar nur 5mm breiter sein - aber ich hab ja das "Kettenstreif-Problem" schon bei den Kenda 

Thx
Roman


----------



## hw_doc (25. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mach mal und sag mir bitte wie breit die werden  Brauch noch "Winterreifen", sonst muss ich´s mal mit den Nates probieren....
> 
> Danke
> Roman
> ...



Hüsker Düs für den Winter?
Bin ihn nur im Sommer hinten gefahren - schöner Leichtläufer - aber im Winter? Da sollte ein JJ ne bessere Performance abliefern...
In jedem Fall kann ich als Gegenspieler dazu einen Nate (oder halt ne Helga) empfehlen - irgendwas mit Grip fürs VR halt.


----------



## dukestah (25. November 2016)

der nate ist bei schnee schon ok aber auf nassen/gefrorenen böden keine empfehlung, dafür ist die gummimischung zu hart, wurzeln und steine sind damit nicht wirklich gut befahrbar, ähnlich lou/bud


----------



## BigJohn (25. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hab grad deinen Winterreifen-Post mit den Helgas entdeckt
> 
> Hab sogar kurz die Beist´s überlegt, aber das wird hinten einfach zu breit. Die Kenda haben in 4.0" 105mm, die Beist sollen als 4.6er zwar nur 5mm breiter sein - aber ich hab ja das "Kettenstreif-Problem" schon bei den Kenda
> 
> ...


Könntest auch mal nach nem Dillinger schauen


----------



## MTsports (25. November 2016)

Heute wieder ein Teil eingetroffen 
Hoffentlich kommt noch alles pünktlich vor Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (26. November 2016)

MTsports schrieb:


> Heute wieder ein Teil eingetroffen
> Hoffentlich kommt noch alles pünktlich vor Weihnachten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 549579


hui die Paul Sachen findet man leider immer seltener, mir gefällts


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2016)

So hab für meinen kleine dicken auch mal was gekauft.
Mal schaun ob ich morgen die Lust habe die zu montieren.


----------



## criscross (26. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 549885 So hab für meinen kleine dicken auch mal was gekauft.
> Mal schaun ob ich morgen die Lust habe die zu montieren.


vielleicht gönnst du deinem Dicken ja noch 2 Conti FR Schläuche


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> vielleicht gönnst du deinem Dicken ja noch 2 Conti FR Schläuche



Erledigt


----------



## fatbikepeg (26. November 2016)

eine neue *Kette *war nötig


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> eine neue *Kette *war nötig


Wie lange war die alte Kette drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (26. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Wie lange war die alte Kette drauf?


seit Dez 2015, hatte bestimmt schon 3000km geschafft, auch viel Wald und Strand dabei.


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2016)

Sol


fatbikepeg schrieb:


> seit Dez 2015, hatte bestimmt schon 3000km geschafft, auch viel Wald und Strand dabei.


solange hält bei mir keine Kette.
Aber Frau kann das jetzt selber, das Ketten wechseln.
Nachdem man mir das letzte mal 60€ für Kette und Wechsel abgenommen hat und das Ding nach 6 Monaten durch war obwohl ich in der Zeit nur wenig unterwegs war ( in der Zeit fahre ich leider nur am WE), dachte ich mir das muss ich selber machen....


----------



## criscross (26. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Sol
> 
> solange hält bei mir keine Kette.
> Aber Frau kann das jetzt selber, das Ketten wechseln.
> Nachdem man mir das letzte mal 60€ für Kette und Wechsel abgenommen hat und das Ding nach 6 Monaten durch war obwohl ich in der Zeit nur wenig unterwegs war ( in der Zeit fahre ich leider nur am WE), dachte ich mir das muss ich selber machen....


ui....für 60€ gibts ja 3 HG 95 Ketten inkl. Versand....


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> ui....für 60€ gibts ja 3 HG 95 Ketten inkl. Versand....



Ja irgendwie haben die mich damals über den Tisch gezogen
Na ja jetzt mach ich das selber.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. November 2016)

Genau das ist der Grund warum ich auch irgendwann angefangen habe selber zu schrauben...

Es ging mir gar nicht nur ums Geld, vielmehr hat es mich geärgert für wie blöd man als Frau gehalten wird.


----------



## fatbikepeg (26. November 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Es ging mir gar nicht nur ums Geld, vielmehr hat es mich geärgert für wie blöd man als Frau gehalten wird.


Wie? Watt? Du bist ne Frau??


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. November 2016)

?


----------



## criscross (26. November 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> ?


Bilder


----------



## fatbikepeg (26. November 2016)

menno, ich dachte immer, Bioantrieb wäre son heißer Kerl, kernig, aber dennoch warmherzig und blabla (hier weitere positive Eigenschaften einsetzen) ... und dabei ist dett ne Frau


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. November 2016)

Wovon?

Niemand will doch eine alte Frau beim Biken anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (26. November 2016)

@fatbikepeg entschuldige wollte hier keinen falschen Anschein erwecken, wäre ich ein heißer, kerniger Kerl, hätte ich Dich doch längst angebaggert...


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2016)

Frauen sind die besseren Kerle


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wovon?
> 
> Niemand will doch eine alte Frau beim Biken anschauen...


Ich schon, raus mit den Bildern!


----------



## murmel04 (27. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich schon, raus mit den Bildern!



Bist du dir sicher


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher


>YES


----------



## murmel04 (27. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> >YES



Mhh, von mir gibt es so gut wie keine


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Mhh, von mir gibt es so gut wie keine


 doch doch


----------



## murmel04 (27. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> doch doch



Na die kannste ja schon.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. November 2016)

Von mir gibt es auch wenige, ziehe schöne Landschaftsbilder vor, hab nur gerade eines vom Jam zur Hand 


und ja, ich weiß der Helm sitzt schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Niemand will doch eine alte Frau beim Biken anschauen...





murmel04 schrieb:


> Mhh, von mir gibt es so gut wie keine



... bist ja auch keine alte Frau


----------



## MTsports (28. November 2016)

Wieder ein Teil mehr:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. November 2016)

Whisky,lecker!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. November 2016)

mehr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/borealis.737564/page-12#post-14207132


----------



## dukestah (29. November 2016)

krasses teil! bei der oberfläche geht aber noch was...


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> krasses teil! bei der oberfläche geht aber noch was...


Ist Handgeschmiedet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhruz (29. November 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Von mir gibt es auch wenige, ziehe schöne Landschaftsbilder vor, hab nur gerade eines vom Jam zur Hand Anhang anzeigen 550273und ja, ich weiß der Helm sitzt schief.


Das Bild kenne ich und weiß auch wo das geknipst wurde...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. November 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> bei der oberfläche geht aber noch was...


Das ist UD Carbon, je nach Lichteinfall gibt´s da die dollsten Effekte, und durch den Glossy Klarlack gibt´s auch jede Menge Reflexionen. 
Im Schatten sieht man nur eine homogene glatte schwarzen Oberfläche.
Ist übrigens wirklich von Hand gemacht, wenn auch nicht geschmiedet


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. November 2016)

@zhruz ein Dank dem Fotografen  so musste ich nicht lange suchen.


----------



## rsu (29. November 2016)

Einen Ersatzpin liefert Syntace mit, das nenne ich grosszuegig...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2016)

Schön einteilen....


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2016)

rsu schrieb:


> Einen Ersatzpin liefert Syntace mit, das nenne ich grosszuegig...
> Anhang anzeigen 550942



Da haben sie sich wahrscheinlich verzählt ...


----------



## Fossi85 (30. November 2016)

Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich streiten. Aber ich musste es haben. Ist ein Katalogbild weil es gleich verbaut werden musste. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. November 2016)

Ein Fatbikekoffer, ein Fatbikekoffer  Jetzt kann der Dicke verreisen 




Hier gibt´s mehr Info: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reisekoffer-fuer-fatbike.782816/#post-14212147


----------



## Fabeymer (30. November 2016)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich streiten. Aber ich musste es haben. Ist ein Katalogbild weil es gleich verbaut werden musste.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Hab ich mir vor knapp einem Jahr auch gegönnt.

Wieso lässt sich da über Sinn und Unsinn streiten? Ich denke schon, dass sich der Aufpreis durch die entsprechend längere Nutzungszeit rechnet...außerdem ist das Teil einfach nur geil!

Einziger Nachteil: Mit dem Ausprobieren von einem ovalen Kettenblatt muss ich nun ein wenig länger warten...


----------



## voon (1. Dezember 2016)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich streiten. Aber ich musste es haben. Ist ein Katalogbild weil es gleich verbaut werden musste.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



"Ich musste es haben" ist ein durchaus akzeptables Kaufargument  Gibt ja auch die, die mit drei Titanschraeubchen das eMTB von 24.9 auf 24.897 KG runterbringen. Muss man nicht verstehen, hat andere Gruende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2016)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich streiten. Aber ich musste es haben. Ist ein Katalogbild weil es gleich verbaut werden musste.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ein Hobby, in diesem Fall das Teil, MUSS KEINEN Sinn haben/machen.
Somit KEIN Unsinn! 

Ich habe zwei Titan-KB im Einsatz, die zeigen sich bisher total unbeeindruckt nach der 3. Kette....


----------



## Vighor (3. Dezember 2016)

Neues fatbike Projekt!!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Dezember 2016)

Was für eins? Eine Vitrine für FB


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Dezember 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Neues fatbike Projekt!!
> Anhang anzeigen 551874


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Dezember 2016)

ich rate, ein fetten Sarg


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Dezember 2016)

Hmm... oder ganz viele Bilderleisten für eine Garagengalerie, wo dann die ganzen Bilder des letzten Fatbike-Kalenders aufgehängt werden.


----------



## danie-dani (3. Dezember 2016)

Stützski


----------



## Vighor (3. Dezember 2016)

Zwischenstation, der Tisch ist Teil des Projekts


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrachenDingsda (3. Dezember 2016)

Rahmenlehre?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2016)

Eindeutig einFatbikelaufradsätzehalter 

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Dezember 2016)

bleibe beim Sarg


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Dezember 2016)

Ja, glaube mittlerweile auch, dass es ein Sarg wird.


----------



## Vighor (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab einiges an Platzprobleme in meiner Garage und da ich EDV-er mit zwei linken Händen bin hab ich halt etwas billig mit Holz nachgebaut.
Mit den zwei Tischen hat es 330 euro gekostet und ich hab noch Balken und 90grad Winkel übrig um noch etwas anderes zu basteln.(Evt noch etwas um Reifen aufzuhängen)
Die Tische sind leider durch die Stahlbalken an der unterseite nicht hoch genug aber hab ich jetzt provisorisch mit Teilen der Transportpalette bei einem Tisch gelöst. Das wird aber noch angepast so das beide Tische hoch genug sind um das Auto drunter zu schieben.

Hab jetzt 5 Radständer gemacht, wie zu sehen passt das so auf 2 Meter breite und ich kann einzelne Räder einfach rausnehmen. Jeder radhalter ist 12cm breit so das ich selbst das Moonlander in jedem Halter parken kann  Hinter dem Rack hab ich ausserdem noch Platz um andere Sachen zu stellen.


----------



## -zor- (3. Dezember 2016)

absolut geil und gar nicht schlecht für nen EDV-er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Dezember 2016)

und ich dachte schon, dass ICH krank wäre...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Dezember 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon, dass ICH krank wäre...


Schatz....pust pust....


----------



## hw_doc (3. Dezember 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> bleibe beim Sarg



Der Sarg ist offen, hat vier Räder und parkt teils darunter...
B)


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Dezember 2016)

selbst im Auto liegen noch Fatbikeräder


----------



## hw_doc (3. Dezember 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> selbst im Auto liegen noch Fatbikeräder



Fatbike(n) ist halt eine Viruserkrankung, bei einigen wird's irgendwann chronisch...

(Schaut aber nur nach Reifen aus.)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Dezember 2016)

Sehr geil, und der arme Donkervoort muss untertauchen... 
Bei mir hat´s heute nur für Stangenware gereicht:


 
Immerhin 77 Gramm gespart und die Funktion des halb kaputten Bluto-Schnellspanners wiederhergestellt.


----------



## voon (3. Dezember 2016)

Also doch kein nachhaltiges Fatbike aus Holz


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Dezember 2016)

Beim @Vighor hätte mich das noch nicht mal gewundert, hat er doch schon Stahl-, Titan-, Alu- und Carbon-Fatbikes im Bestand, dann wäre Holz doch eine nette Ergänzung gewesen. Aber ich glaube selbst er hat keinen Platz für 6 Fatbikes. Wäre ja auch etwas übertrieben, man kann ja immer nur 5 fahren...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Dezember 2016)

Naja,hätte man auch ohne Tische lösen können,das Problem!
Zumal noch Balken und Winkel übrig blieben!


----------



## Rommos (4. Dezember 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich hab einiges an Platzprobleme in meiner Garage und da ich EDV-er mit zwei linken Händen bin hab ich halt etwas billig mit Holz nachgebaut.
> Mit den zwei Tischen hat es 330 euro gekostet und ich hab noch Balken und 90grad Winkel übrig um noch etwas anderes zu basteln.(Evt noch etwas um Reifen aufzuhängen)
> Die Tische sind leider durch die Stahlbalken an der unterseite nicht hoch genug aber hab ich jetzt provisorisch mit Teilen der Transportpalette bei einem Tisch gelöst. Das wird aber noch angepast so das beide Tische hoch genug sind um das Auto drunter zu schieben.
> 
> ...


Hab am Anfang des Textes noch überleg: Wie, mit dem "Auto" drunter?? Dann war es klar bei den Bildern, warum es drunter passt 

Cooler Fuhrpark - wobei zu dem Auto vielleicht ein Renn-Liegerad besser passen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2016)

Holz ist doch langweilig. Bambus ist der coolere Werkstoff


----------



## Vighor (4. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Naja,hätte man auch ohne Tische lösen können,das Problem!
> Zumal noch Balken und Winkel übrig blieben!


Ein Tischler kann da sicherlich etwas gutes bauen. Aber so ein billiger Tisch der auch noch stabil genug ist um zu zweit drauf rum zu machen ist mir sicherer. Ausserdem kann so (wenn ich beide Tische bezüglich höhe angepasst habe) auch mal etwas von nem Bike runterfallen ohne das es direkt aufs Auto fällt.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Dezember 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> noch stabil genug ist um zu zweit drauf rum zu machen




... jetzt muss ich mal ganz f(a)ett grinsen


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... jetzt muss ich mal ganz f(a)ett grinsen



Stell dir vor, er hätte keinen Doppeltisch sondern ne (fatte) Schaukel gezimmert


----------



## cluso (4. Dezember 2016)

Tolle Heimwerkerarbeit und eine illustre Sammlung an 2 und 4 Rad.


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Dezember 2016)

Eine Fahrradflasche aus Edelstahl mit zugehörigem Flaschenhalter passt doch irgendwie viel besser ans Fatbike, oder?

Habe ich mir heute endlich im DAV Shop in München gekauft, nachdem ich Wochen drumrum geschlichen bin.....


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Dezember 2016)

Habe ich mir für den Winter auch schon mal überlegt zuzulegen. Du kannst ja mal berichten wie es mit der Haltbarkeit auf'm Trail aussieht.


----------



## waldi28 (12. Dezember 2016)

Die Flasche ist super. Hab sie seit ca. 2 Jahren. Und endlich schmeckt das Wasser auch nach Wasser und nicht nach Kunststoff.
Sie kostet zwar ein paar Euros mehr, aber seitdem hab ich alle Kunststoffflaschen in den Müll geschmissen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Dezember 2016)

Kaum zu glauben,150g und trotzdem bequem!
Danke noch mal,an @criscross für den 30% Tip!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhruz (14. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 555299 Kaum zu glauben,150g und trotzdem bequem!
> Danke noch mal,an @criscross für den 30% Tip!


*Vorab:* _Ich möchte den Sattel nicht schlecht machen, nur zur Vorsicht mahnen und das soll jetzt bitte in diesem Thread auch keine Grundsatzdiskussionen los treten.
_
Hoffentlich hast Du viel Spaß damit, denn auf der letzten Ergonomie-Schulung haben diese Lochsättel (Marken unabhängig) grauenvoll abgeschnitten. Sie biegen sich, aufgrund der fehlenden Masse, im Mittelsteg nach oben und drücken unter Umständen die Nerven im Dammbereich (nervus pudendus / deep perineal nerve) zu stark (mehr als 15 N/cm²).
Die Druckbildbelastung findest Du noch mit zwei Bildern im Anhang (Lochsattel vs. gewünschter medizinischer Belastung) erklärt...
Einige Urologen fordern sogar ein Verbot dieser Sattelformen. Sehr viele Leistungssportler klagen unter fehlender Libido, sogar noch 7 Tage nach ihrem letzten Rennen. Zugeben tut dies in der Öffentlichkeit natürlich niemand, weil die Sättel ja dem Sponsor gehören...
Also achte ab jetzt ein bisschen sensibler auf Taubheitsgefühle im Intimbereich, es sei denn Deine Familienplanung ist abgeschlossen und Du möchtest keine Morgenl.... mehr haben, was ja auch von Vorteil sein kann...

Zum Trost: Die Probleme treten nicht bei jedem auf und vielleicht gehörst Du ja zu den anderen 8% oder denen die unter 30 Minuten Fahrrad fahren...
Und ja: Auch in diesem Forum würde niemand zugeben das ihm der Schambereich einschläft. Mir ja und deshalb habe ich etwas geändert und das mit Erfolg...





_(Fotoquelle: Wikimedia.org)_


Gruß Peter


----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Dezember 2016)

Moin Peter, ich hoffe das gilt nur für die männliche Fraktion 

Mit was für Themen Du dich allerdings früh am Morgen beschäftigst, tz tz tz man soll doch mit schönen Gedanken in den Tag starten.


----------



## zhruz (14. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Moin Peter, ich hoffe das gilt nur für die männliche Fraktion
> 
> Mit was für Themen Du dich allerdings früh am Morgen beschäftigst, tz tz tz man soll doch mit schönen Gedanken in den Tag starten.


Das sind doch schöne Gedanken, denn es geht um das Libido... Übrigends, Frauen sind davon noch stärker betroffen, da ihr Schambeinbogen viel tiefer liegt, als bei den Männern...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. Dezember 2016)

Harte Kost am Morgen! 
Den richtigen Sattel finden ist immer so ne Sache. Gesund heißt ja nicht gleich bequem und andersrum. Und was im Laden passt, heißt nicht das es auf dem Rad letztendlich funktioniert.

So dass war mein morgendliches MIMIMI


----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Dezember 2016)

zhruz schrieb:


> Das sind doch schöne Gedanken, denn es geht um das Libido... Übrigends, Frauen sind davon noch stärker betroffen, da ihr Schambeinbogen viel tiefer liegt, als bei den Männern...


Das stimmt auch wieder, so lange es läuft ein super Gedanke.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Dezember 2016)

Er hat Penis gesagt 



/EDIT: Brettsattel FTW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Dezember 2016)

Man(n) muß ihn einfach durch den Schlitz hängen lassen (dafür ist dieser doch gedacht,oder?),schon kann den Nerven nichts mehr passieren!
Aber Obacht beim Absteigen!!!!!
Spass bei Seite,danke für den Tip Peter,ich werde verstärkt darauf achten!


----------



## Chillischote (14. Dezember 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 552074



Alter Verwalter... steht da ein S7 Donkervoort?????


----------



## Frightliner (14. Dezember 2016)

@Chili Lover: Ja, das klassische EDVer-Fahrzeug: komplett analog 
@Vighor: Wo treibst Dich denn rum wenn Du auf vier Rädern unterwegs bist ?
Matthias


----------



## bikebecker (14. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Man(n) muß ihn einfach durch den Schlitz hängen lassen (dafür ist dieser doch gedacht,oder?),schon kann den Nerven nichts mehr passieren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Dezember 2016)

Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## hw_doc (14. Dezember 2016)

Hier steck ich künftig meine Birne rein:


 

Dank des Farley-Gabelrückrufs mit geringer Zuzahlung bei mir gelandet.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2016)

und jetzt nix über Lochhelme Schreiben, von wegen da schläft das Gehirn ein usw........


----------



## Peng999 (14. Dezember 2016)

Passend zur Nabe


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Dezember 2016)

@Peng999 sag nicht,du hast den neu gekauft?
Ich hab einen im bikemarkt,Zustand neu.....sogar gleiche Farbe!


----------



## Peng999 (14. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Peng999 sag nicht,du hast den neu gekauft?
> Ich hab einen im bikemarkt,Zustand neu.....sogar gleiche Farbe!



ja war neu, aber deiner ist zuklein
Brauche mindestens Grösse 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (16. Dezember 2016)

I das Projekt läuft...

XX1 SW und Trigger
Laaaange gewartet und endlich in blau abgestaubt.... 
Kassette ist eine bereits vorhandene  NX (keine 200km gelaufen), da ich mir keinen neuen Freilauf kaufen möcht.
(Nächstes Jahr ws ein ganz neuer LRS) 

Kurbel bleibt noch eine Überraschung....


----------



## Bioantrieb (16. Dezember 2016)

Nach wochenlangen Überlegungen habe ich mich jetzt doch gegen die Reverse Black One entschieden und probiere nur erstmal diese hier, 

 

fand ich vom Design her interessanter, mal sehen wie lange sie halten, haben gerade mal 50€ gekostet.

Muss jetzt nur noch irgendwie den blöden Schriftzug entfernen  und rote Pins finden.

Sonntag geht's rauf auf'n Brocken, erster Test.


----------



## murmel04 (17. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nur noch irgendwie den blöden Schriftzug entfernen  und rote Pins finden.



Na ja, mit den roten Pins musste eh aufpassen das sich dann das rot nicht beißt und werden die Farbe recht schnell verlieren.
Falls es doch sein soll  hat Sixpack hat welche, ob die passen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## testvehicle (18. Dezember 2016)

Für Projekt B nen Bob Yak(Wird noch auf Fat umgebaut).




Und gestern noch fix aus der Bucht ersteigert....  Fürs Sandman 2xl Fatty. (150mmx15mm)


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Nach wochenlangen Überlegungen habe ich mich jetzt doch gegen die Reverse Black One entschieden und probiere nur erstmal diese hier, Anhang anzeigen 556130 Anhang anzeigen 556131fand ich vom Design her interessanter, mal sehen wie lange sie halten, haben gerade mal 50€ gekostet.
> 
> Muss jetzt nur noch irgendwie den blöden Schriftzug entfernen  und rote Pins finden.
> 
> Sonntag geht's rauf auf'n Brocken, erster Test.



Die Pedale sehen ja echt Interessant aus 
Wo gibt's die , und wie schwer sind sie ?


----------



## voon (18. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nur noch irgendwie den blöden Schriftzug entfernen  und rote Pins finden.



Rot werden die automatisch dank deiner Waden.


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Dezember 2016)

@Allgaeufex ja, hab auch gedacht, ist mal was anderes, hab ich durch Zufall im Netz entdeckt, Zweirad Gollmann aus Pirna.

Sind mit 361 Gramm nicht die leichtesten, aber bei dem Preis kann man eigentlich nix verkehrt machen, Verarbeitung und Lager scheinen auch ok zu sein, mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen passiert.


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex ja, hab auch gedacht, ist mal was anderes, hab ich durch Zufall im Netz entdeckt, Zweirad Gollmann aus Pirna.
> 
> Sind mit 361 Gramm nicht die leichtesten, aber bei dem Preis kann man eigentlich nix verkehrt machen, Verarbeitung und Lager scheinen auch ok zu sein, mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen passiert.



Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort


----------



## Vighor (19. Dezember 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Rot werden die automatisch dank deiner Waden.


Wollte ich auch schon sagen aber hast Du gesehen wie breit und Stumpf die Pins sind?
Da sind höchstens blaue Waden drin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

Blau steht mir gar nicht, aber der Grip ist nach kurzem Test auch ok.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Dezember 2016)

Damit der Dicke auch mal abhängen kann...


----------



## Vighor (19. Dezember 2016)

hab jetzt mal die TRS Kassette bestellt . Eind Eagle kann in 2017 immer noch aber so bekomme ich auch das Turner auf Trab


----------



## Hilfmernauf (19. Dezember 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal die TRS Kassette bestellt . Eind Eagle kann in 2017 immer noch aber so bekomme ich auch das Turner auf Trab


 Vighor

bitte geb baldmöglichst einen Lagebericht: montage, Schaltperformance, Gangspreizung etc. Bin auch schon am Überlegen...


Hauke


----------



## Fossi85 (20. Dezember 2016)

Mal sehen ob die Dinger meinen Händen auch gefallen.


----------



## hw_doc (21. Dezember 2016)

Gehört vielleicht noch nicht ganz hier hin, aber hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Halter hier?




https://steadyrack.com/product/fat-rack/?v=3a52f3c22ed6

Vorteil, den ich sehe: Kann man auch seitlich schwenken!

(Schön macht sie das...  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Dezember 2016)

Mit dem blonden Halter,.....ja hab ich!


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2016)

Kochen kann der Halter auch


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Dezember 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kochen kann der Halter auch


Kann ich mir bei der gar nicht vorstellen, Rührei vielleicht...


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Kann ich mir bei der gar nicht vorstellen, Rührei vielleicht...


So sans die junga Madln. De hom nix mehr drauf.


----------



## hw_doc (21. Dezember 2016)

Und ich hab's extra nicht im Laberfaden gepostet...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Dezember 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und ich hab's extra nicht im Laberfaden gepostet...


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Dezember 2016)

also für mich muss die nicht kochen können 
ich nehm sie auch so


----------



## Fatster (22. Dezember 2016)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> also für mich muss die nicht kochen können
> ich nehm sie auch so



Leute! Beruhigt euch wieder, die steht noch unter dem Schutz des Par. 176 StGB  

Aber bin ich denn der Einzige der sich fragt, wieso das ROCKY vorne mit  GROUND CONTROL Bereifung ausgestattet ist?
Sind das schon erste Vorboten der mehrfach kolportierten Fusion von SPECIALIZED und ROCKY MOUNTAIN?


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Dezember 2016)

also 18 dürft die zumindest schon sein 
ist ja vom Alter nicht so weit weg von mir


----------



## Fatster (22. Dezember 2016)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> also 18 dürft die zumindest schon sein
> ist ja vom Alter nicht so weit weg von mir



Wieso, wie alt bist *Du*? 16?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (22. Dezember 2016)

nicht ganz... 
aber genug davon... 

ich will wieder geile Teile sehen


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Dezember 2016)

Na gut, dann halt wieder Parts, wenn auch nicht so spektakulär



 
aber ich möchte ja auch nur dezent farbliche Akzente setzen.


----------



## hw_doc (22. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ...
> Aber bin ich denn der Einzige der sich fragt, wieso das ROCKY vorne mit  GROUND CONTROL Bereifung ausgestattet ist?
> Sind das schon erste Vorboten der mehrfach kolportierten Fusion von SPECIALIZED und ROCKY MOUNTAIN?



Ich würde einfach davon ausgehen, dass das Rad wirklich gefahren wird und sich jemand vom Eigenleben des Bulldozers vorne gestört fühlte.
Nen paar andere Teile sind auch nicht mehr Serie.


----------



## Familybikers (22. Dezember 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach davon ausgehen, dass das Rad wirklich gefahren wird und sich jemand vom Eigenleben des Bulldozers vorne gestört fühlte.
> Nen paar andere Teile sind auch nicht mehr Serie.


Ne es muss sich um einen Self-Stearing Junkie handeln, warum sonst Cround Control


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2016)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Ne es muss sich um einen Self-Stearing Junkie handeln, warum sonst Cround Control


Ha  bist du den schon mal gefahren, mein GC hat nix Self-Stearing, und das mit 0,52 Bar


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Dezember 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ha  bist du den schon mal gefahren, mein GC hat nix Self-Stearing, und das mit 0,52 Bar



Was soll denn das 
@Familybikers und ich hatten den GC schon vor 2,5 Jahren als Grundausstattung auf unseren Fatboy`s und hatten beide damit Self-Stearing am Vorderrad.
Im Gelände hat man davon nicht so viel gemerkt , aber auf Teer habe ich unter 0,6 Bar keine gerade Linie mehr zusammen gebracht 

Weder bei Vanhelga ,45NRTH Dillinger , Bud oder Lou hatte ich solche Probleme am Vorderrad und das bis etwa 0,4 Bar runter


----------



## hw_doc (22. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was soll denn das
> @Familybikers und ich hatten den GC schon vor 2,5 Jahren als Grundausstattung auf unseren Fatboy`s und hatten beide damit Self-Stearing am Vorderrad.
> Im Gelände hat man davon nicht so viel gemerkt , aber auf Teer habe ich unter 0,6 Bar keine gerade Linie mehr zusammen gebracht
> 
> Weder bei Vanhelga ,45NRTH Dillinger , Bud oder Lou hatte ich solche Probleme am Vorderrad und das bis etwa 0,4 Bar runter



Offenbar gibt es da geteilte Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Fatster (22. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was soll denn das
> @Familybikers ... aber auf Teer habe ich unter 0,6 Bar keine gerade Linie mehr zusammen gebracht
> 
> Weder bei Vanhelga ,45NRTH Dillinger , Bud oder Lou hatte ich solche Probleme am Vorderrad und das bis etwa 0,4 Bar runter



... Du meintest doch bestimmt "_über 0,8 Promille_"


----------



## dukestah (22. Dezember 2016)

Hm,  bin den GC auch schon vorne gefahren, hatte auch keine self steering Probleme. Bin nur davon abgekommen weil er mir im Gelände zu wenig Grip hatte. Hatte nicht schon mal jemand die Theorie, dass das auch mit dem Steuerkopfwinkel was zu tun haben könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (22. Dezember 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> Hm,  bin den GC auch schon vorne gefahren, hatte auch keine self steering Probleme. Bin nur davon abgekommen weil er mir im Gelände zu wenig Grip hatte. Hatte nicht schon mal jemand die Theorie, dass das auch mit dem Steuerkopfwinkel was zu tun haben könnte?



Ich kann auch nix Schlechtes über den GC sagen! 
Wenn er auf Teer wirklich mal Anzeichen von Selfsteering hatte, dann war einfach zu wenig Luft drin. Punkt!

Hab nach anfänglichem regelmäßigen Messen irgendwann nur noch die Daumendruck-Kontrollmethode angewandt und das hat dann gepasst. 
Mach ich bei Bud&Lou immer noch so und ob das dann letztlich gemessene 0,452 oder 0,517 Bar sind, das ist mir dann herzlich egal


----------



## Keeper1407 (22. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nix Schlechtes über den GC sagen!
> Wenn er auf Teer wirklich mal Anzeichen von Selfsteering hatte, dann war einfach zu wenig Luft drin. Punkt!
> 
> Hab nach anfänglichem regelmäßigen Messen irgendwann nur noch die Daumendruck-Kontrollmethode angewandt und das hat dann gepasst.
> Mach ich bei Bud&Lou immer noch so und ob das dann letztlich gemessene 0,452 oder 0,517 Bar sind, das ist mir dann herzlich egal


Dito.


----------



## ziploader (22. Dezember 2016)

@Bioantrieb selbst lackiert ? Habe die bisher nur in schwarz gesehen.


----------



## hw_doc (22. Dezember 2016)

ziploader schrieb:


> @Bioantrieb selbst lackiert ? Habe die bisher nur in schwarz gesehen.



Gibt es in vielen Farben, teils in Plastik, aber auch viel in Alu. Letztere machen aber leicht Kratzer bei der Montage und können leicht klappern.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Dezember 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gibt es in vielen Farben, teils in Plastik, aber auch viel in Alu. Letztere machen aber leicht Kratzer bei der Montage und können leicht klappern.


Wo?


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Dezember 2016)

Ist aus Alu von Aliexpress, klappern kann ich noch nix zu sagen, wird erst getestet, aber ich dachte mir 1,11 € für 12 Stück da kann man eigentlich nix verkehrt machen. 

Obwohl, es waren nur 11 im Umschlag, Skandal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ist aus Alu von Aliexpress, klappern kann ich noch nix zu sagen, wird erst getestet, aber ich dachte mir 1,11 € für 12 Stück da kann man eigentlich nix verkehrt machen.
> 
> Obwohl, es waren nur 11 im Umschlag, Skandal.


*Betrug!*


----------



## hw_doc (23. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wo?



Ebay wäre die Alternative -  buntes Plastik bspw. auch von Bike-Discount.


----------



## Olli23 (23. Dezember 2016)

Hab die Alu Halter auch vom Chinesen, sitzen stramm, da klappert nichts.


----------



## gruenspecht (23. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Na gut, dann halt wieder Parts, wenn auch nicht so spektakulär
> Anhang anzeigen 557565
> aber ich möchte ja auch nur dezent farbliche Akzente setzen.



Mal eine dumme Frage: Was ist das?


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2016)

Rote Klammern


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Dezember 2016)

Leitungshalter, beispielsweise für Schaltzüge oder Bremsleitungen.

Ist aber ne berechtigte Frage, kannte die auch nicht bevor das Felt kam.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> Hm, bin den GC auch schon vorne gefahren, hatte auch keine self steering Probleme.


+1


----------



## gruenspecht (23. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Leitungshalter, beispielsweise für Schaltzüge oder Bremsleitungen.
> 
> Ist aber ne berechtigte Frage, kannte die auch nicht bevor das Felt kam.




Danke Dir. Hast Du mal ein Bild im verbauten Zustand?


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sind das schon erste Vorboten der mehrfach kolportierten Fusion von SPECIALIZED und ROCKY MOUNTAIN?



Hast du da eine Quelle für? Höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal.

Danke!


----------



## Fatster (23. Dezember 2016)

Hat der @Fatbikebiker mir gesagt 

  

Na, Schmarrn! 
Ich hab mich schon gewundert, dass da bis jetzt noch üüüüberhaupt niemand drauf eingestiegen ist  ... ist natürlich ne Fake-Info! 

Aber *hier* in diesem kleinen familiären Forum kann man(n) sowas ja hoffentlich auch mal bringen - zumal man(n) es ja nun aufgelöst hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2016)

Na wenn du jetzt mal keinen börsencrash herbeigeredet hast, Rainer...


----------



## Fatster (23. Dezember 2016)

.... ich hab ne Rechtsschutzversicherung die selbst bei "grobem Vorsatz" einspringt!


----------



## Mr_Slow (23. Dezember 2016)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Hast Du mal ein Bild im verbauten Zustand?









Ich hoffe man erkennt es ?


----------



## gruenspecht (23. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar. Danke. Die Teile wirkten auf dem Bild viel größer und ich konnte mir keinen Reim drauf machen.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (28. Dezember 2016)

Gehört eigentlich in den Thread " Da schaut, was ich Neues für`s Fatbike für untern Weihnachtsbaum gekauft hab, da meine 3 Mädels auf`s Fatbikezubehörkaufen kein Bock haben, dafür aber um so mehr Schuhe kaufen, ich das also selber erledigen muss/darf", aber den gibt es ja noch nicht, daher hier:

Schöne Verpackung unterm Baum:






das war drin:






soviel wiegt sie:







die Zugführung ist noch suboptimal:








Die Kindshox, welche vorher drin war, war zu kurz. Ich bin im letzten halben Jahr nochmal 2 cm mit der Stütze aus dem Rahmen raus (1cm, weil ich gemerkt hab, dass es sich auf langen Strecken besser tritt, 1 cm, weil ich mein Tretlagerexzenterdingens zwecks mehr Bodenfreiheit 1 cm hochgedreht hab), damit war sie 2 cm über dem unteren Strich aus dem Sattelrohr - da hab ich Angst gekriegt. Und ausserdem hat die Thomson 125 statt 100mm Hub. Und ausserdem schaut sie mehr nach "aus dem Vollen gefräst" als nach Seriengussteil aus. Dafür ist die Zuganlenkung schlechter, nämlich oben am beweglichen Teil statt unten am starren. Tja, bei so nem dünnen Sitzrohr muss man halt nehmen, was man kriegen kann.


Und 2 Fahrrad-Höschen hab ich noch bekommen. Eigentlich wollt ich mich mit nichts als den Höschen an fotografieren, aber meine Herrin meint, ich soll das besser bleiben lassen.


Love

Hauke


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Dezember 2016)

Bilder, wir wollen Bilder.


----------



## Rommos (28. Dezember 2016)

@Hilfmernauf - Thomson Dropper 

Hast ein "Geschenk" passend dazu vergessen


----------



## Hilfmernauf (28. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bilder, wir wollen Bilder.




Du Leckermäulchen! Am Ende hat MTB-News soviel Klicks, dass die Seite zusammenbricht - wär auch wieder doof!



Rommos schrieb:


> Thomson Dropper
> 
> Hast ein "Geschenk" passend dazu vergessen



kenn ich schon. Die Klemmschelle find ich halt gut, weil ich die Stütze ohne Werkzeug ganz einfahren kann - für den Transport super. Oder kann man den Klemmhebel an das andere Dings dranbauen?


----------



## fatbikepeg (28. Dezember 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Und 2 Fahrrad-Höschen hab ich noch bekommen. Eigentlich wollt ich mich mit nichts als den Höschen an fotografieren, aber meine Herrin meint, ich soll das besser bleiben lassen.



Nix da! Erst geil machen und dann nicht abliefern, geht gar nicht!!! Ich will auch die Bilder in Höschen sehen! *sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> ...Eigentlich wollt ich mich mit nichts als den Höschen an fotografieren, aber meine *Herrin* meint, ich soll das besser bleiben lassen.



Braver Sub....


----------



## Alex0303 (2. Januar 2017)

Heute kam Post aus China....



 
UD 106g 
3k 114g
Also wurscht...

Jetzt nur die Frage: Welcher kommt ans Fatboy?  
Dier UD würd besser zur Gabel passen. 
Der 3k ist mMn schöner verarbeitet... 

Hhmmm... mal hinhalten und schauen....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2017)

Du Masochist!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Heute kam Post aus China....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 560567
> UD 106g
> ...


Entweder fahre ich Tune oder genau diesen Chinaböller. Dürfte so 2/3 für Tune stehen.
Ich komme mit dem China-Sattel super klar. ABER:  Er ist viel härter als der Tune und der Verstellbereich an den Rails ist seeeehr klein. Sonst geiles Ding!


----------



## Alex0303 (2. Januar 2017)

Für einen Tune bekomm ich knappe 10 Stück von diesem Sattel 
Bin gespannt wie er sich fährt...


----------



## BigJohn (2. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Entweder fahre ich Tune oder genau diesen Chinaböller. Dürfte so 2/3 für Tune stehen.
> Ich komme mit dem China-Sattel super klar. ABER:  Er ist viel härter als der Tune und der Verstellbereich an den Rails ist seeeehr klein. Sonst geiles Ding!



Die nachgemachten San Marco Carbon Sättel sind im Vergleich zum Vorbild aus Italien auch bretthart. Scheint bei den chinesischen Fabrikaten dazu zu gehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2017)

@Alex0303 
Ja, das stimmt.  Da kann man auch mal Einen chrashen. 
Wider erwarten gefällt mir der 3k live besser. Dir?

Aber den orig. TUNE - UVP muss ich zum Glück nicht zahlen...., von daher geht das auch noch.

Bilder:
Die Tage kam auch noch was für's Beargrease..


----------



## Alex0303 (3. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Alex0303
> Ja, das stimmt.  Da kann man auch mal Einen chrashen.
> Wider erwarten gefällt mir der 3k live besser. Dir?



Ja.. mir geht's auch so...
Vor allem finde ich ist der 3k auch ein bisschen besser gearbeitet...
Der wird wahrscheinlich ans Fatbike wandern und der UD ans Rennrad...

Gut, wenn er hart ist... 
Hab das Gefühl mein aktueller Sattel wird nach einem Jahr irgendwie weicher 
(Auch ein China-Fabrikat um 13$)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Ritchey - Nachbauten gemacht? 
So eine Sattelstütze würd in 3k ganz gut dazupassen


----------



## himbeerquark (3. Januar 2017)

mal aus Neugier gefragt: sitzt ihr eigentlich direkt mit dem Hintern auf so Sätteln, oder habt ihr Polster in der Hose?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2017)

Normale Polster..


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Normale Polster..



Normale oder natürliche..?


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Normale oder natürliche..?



 ... blauer Elefant! ... blauer Elefant!


----------



## Alex0303 (3. Januar 2017)

Mit Polster... 
Ohne geht da für mich garnicht


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Januar 2017)

Wahrscheinlich noch 3 kilo sitzcreme in der hose


----------



## himbeerquark (4. Januar 2017)

Aha.

Ich hab die Tage endlich Zeit gefunden, den Adventskalenderinhalt fürs 27.5+ Setup zusammen zu basteln


----------



## voon (5. Januar 2017)

Heut kam nach laengerer Reise das neue Kohlenstoffrund ins Haus. Das Gummirund drunter wartet schon laenger 




 



 

Da kommen morgen dann noch die Onyx Racing Products Naben rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (5. Januar 2017)

voon schrieb:


> Heut kam nach laengerer Reise das neue Kohlenstoffrund ins Haus. Das Gummirund drunter wartet schon laenger
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 561584
> 
> ...


Oh Schööööön. So sieht es dann aus . Gute Farbwahl.


----------



## Alex0303 (8. Januar 2017)

Nachtrag zum Sattel:
Hab gestern vor meiner Tour die 3k Version montiert.
3 qualvolle Stunden war ich unterwegs. 
Erstes Fazit: guter Sattel für wenig Geld 


 

Mit der Neigung muss ich mich eventuell noch spielen...


----------



## Fatster (8. Januar 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Sattel:
> 
> Erstes Fazit: guter Sattel für wenig Geld
> 
> Mit der Neigung muss ich mich eventuell noch spielen...



Aufgrund des Sattels i.V.m. der starren Sattelstütze geh ich davon aus, dass Du eher CC-mäßig unterwegs bist, richtig?
Wenn ja, dann ist die richtige Neigungsfindung eigentlich doch ziemlich einfach: 

Wasserwaage auf den Sattel und Selbigen exakt ins Wasser bringen.
Du wirst überrascht sein, wie gut das "passt"


----------



## Peng999 (8. Januar 2017)

@Fatster 
Konnte nicht anders.
Sie passen einfach zu gut zum Seven und das für 64€


----------



## Fatster (8. Januar 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 562566
> 
> @Fatster
> Konnte nicht anders.
> Sie passen einfach zu gut zum Seven und das für 64€



War mir in dem Moment klar, als ich bemerkte, dass Du mir mehr auf die Schuhe als auf den Arsch geschaut hast   

Aber Du machst schon noch die blauen Schnürsenkel rein, oder?


----------



## Peng999 (8. Januar 2017)

Klar kommen die rein. 
Der Schuhe sind halt fester als dein A.....


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Januar 2017)

Mehr (Fat)biken, das gibt einen knackiges Hinterteil.


----------



## Fatster (8. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Mehr (Fat)biken, das gibt einen knackiges Hinterteil.



Echt?  Issnichwahr!  Wo hast Du das denn *gelesen? *


----------



## Alex0303 (8. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Sattels i.V.m. der starren Sattelstütze geh ich davon aus, dass Du eher CC-mäßig unterwegs bist, richtig?
> Wenn ja, dann ist die richtige Neigungsfindung eigentlich doch ziemlich einfach:
> 
> Wasserwaage auf den Sattel und Selbigen exakt ins Wasser bringen.
> Du wirst überrascht sein, wie gut das "passt"



Nicht unbedingt CC. Ich lass es auch bergab ordentlich laufen. Geht alles.. man muss sich nur drübertrauen.... 
Im Bikepark würd ich damit nicht fahren. 
Starr deshalb, weil ich es wartungsfrei haben will 

Der Sattel ist ein bissl gewölbt... drum muss ich probieren. 
Denke aber, dass es passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Januar 2017)

Neues Innenlager von Hope,mit Schutzhülse zum einschrauben!
Für 100mm Gehäusebreite.


----------



## accutrax (9. Januar 2017)

neues hope innenlager mit schutzhülse zum einpressen 
für 132,5 mm gehäusebreite ...ICT 






salsa fliplock ausgedreht für den surly standard 33,1mm
und test spacer für den einbau der race face cinch kurbel..


gruss accu


----------



## accutrax (9. Januar 2017)

und...gabel aufnahme 150x15 für den transport im fahrzeug....

gruss accu


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 563125 Neues Innenlager von Hope,mit Schutzhülse zum einschrauben!
> Für 100mm Gehäusebreite.


Schade, gäbe es die Schutzhülse doch auch nur für das 30er BSA


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Januar 2017)

Ach ja, hab auch was gekauft!

DT Swiss CL Adapter und ne Kettenführung für nen schmalen Taler geschossen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Januar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ach ja, hab auch was gekauft!
> 
> DT Swiss CL Adapter und ne Kettenführung für nen schmalen Taler geschossen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 563175



Waren bei Deinem LRS keine Adapter dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Januar 2017)

@Bioantrieb
Nein, der LRS war aber dafür unschlagbar günstig  Selbst mit dem Nachkauf der Adapter.


----------



## Vighor (9. Januar 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> und...gabel aufnahme 150x15 für den transport im fahrzeug....
> 
> gruss accu


Selber gemacht oder kann man die so kaufen?


----------



## accutrax (10. Januar 2017)

selber gemacht ...ist ohne viel aufwand entstanden, kein bling, nicht gepulvert etc..
im fahrzeugboden (holz) sind rampamuffen..so lassen sich die halterungen austauschen für
150x15, 110x20..100x15..(zukünftig dann auch für richtige innovationen wie boost 110x15 ..).
oder bikes nebeneinander transportieren,dann ist die höhe der halter so das die lenker
"übereinander" stehen...minimaler platzbedarf..
funktioniert bestens , seit jahren

gruss accu


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2017)

So... jetzt steht dem Umbau auf 1fach nur mehr das Wetter im Weg... 
Bei -8° stell ich mich ungern in den Schuppen zum basteln 



 

Ein bisschen Pflege darf auch mal sein...


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Januar 2017)

Gute Entscheidung und die Pflege ist einfach auch leichter.


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2017)

habs in den 2 Jahren insgesamt glaub ich 5 mal sauber gemacht 

das hat es sich mal verdient


----------



## Bettina (11. Januar 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> selber gemacht ...ist ohne viel aufwand entstanden, kein bling, nicht gepulvert etc..
> im fahrzeugboden (holz) sind rampamuffen..so lassen sich die halterungen austauschen für


Könnte man da eine kleine Bestellung bei dir aufgeben? Ich kann leider nicht schweißen....
Und die gekauften Dinger sind teilweise Schrott für teures Geld...


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Januar 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Könnte man da eine kleine Bestellung bei dir aufgeben? Ich kann leider nicht schweißen....
> Und die gekauften Dinger sind teilweise Schrott für teures Geld...



Wollte ich ihm auch schon vorschlagen, so ein Talent muss man eigentlich zu Geld machen. 
Vom Biker für Biker.


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (12. Januar 2017)

Konnte nicht widerstehen und für den Winter hier im Ruhrgebiet reichen die allemal.
45NRTH Fasterkatt


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Januar 2017)

Wenn man dem Wetterbericht glauben kann, hast Du ja direkt die Möglichkeit sie zu testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchakkaZulu (15. Januar 2017)

Da meine Shimano MW7 unter 0C° etwas frisch an den Zehen werden habe ich nachlegen müssen. Gerade Rechtzeitig für die frostige Morgenfahrten nächste Woche.


----------



## dukestah (16. Januar 2017)

SchakkaZulu schrieb:


> Da meine Shimano MW7 unter 0C° etwas frisch an den Zehen werden habe ich nachlegen müssen. Gerade Rechtzeitig für die frostige Morgenfahrten nächste Woche.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 565037


selbstbewusste Farbwahl 
ich hab die im camo look


----------



## SchakkaZulu (16. Januar 2017)

dukestah schrieb:


> selbstbewusste Farbwahl
> ich hab die im camo look


Danke! Passt zu meinem Bulls Monster. Ich steh einfach auf Neongelb und Schwarz und das ist leider auch nicht mehr therapierbar.


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. Januar 2017)

SchakkaZulu schrieb:


> Danke! Passt zu meinem Bulls Monster. Ich steh einfach auf Neongelb und Schwarz und das ist leider auch nicht mehr therapierbar.



dito


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2017)

Was hast du mit dem Rucksack vor?


----------



## SchakkaZulu (17. Januar 2017)

@fatbikepeg Eine Schwester im Geiste! Und tüpisch Mädel gleich nach mit einem vollständigen Satz an accessoires und liebe zum Detail (du musst mir unbedingt sagen was das für Bremsen sind mit den gelben Sätteln). RESPEKT 
@Fibbs79 Ist doch egal erpasst zum Rad!


----------



## crossy-pietro (17. Januar 2017)

SchakkaZulu schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg (du musst mir unbedingt sagen was das für Bremsen sind mit den gelben Sätteln). RESPEKT



Magura MT7 -> Wurfanker


----------



## Speedskater (17. Januar 2017)

Der Rahmen ist noch beim Rahmenbauer, ich denke nächste Woche kann ich dann ein FatBike draus bauen.


----------



## dukestah (17. Januar 2017)

die felgen find ich ja echt heiß, beim rahmen hätte ich arge bedenken, dass die konstruktion der kettenstreben nicht zu viel flext. da hatte mein erster rahmen ohne joke so seine probleme und ein flachstahl ist da noch sensibler als ein alurohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2017)

Uiui...

G.


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 565816


neue Zigarren ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Januar 2017)

Organspendeausweis


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Januar 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> neue Zigarren ?


Dann müsste _Stink_stuff draufstehen...


----------



## DrachenDingsda (17. Januar 2017)

Ich bin enttäuscht, wieso keine Carbon Ud klar Lackierte Kiste, die wissen doch wer der Auftraggeber ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht, wieso keine Carbon Ud klar Lackierte Kiste, die wissen doch wer der Auftraggeber ist.


quasi ne Bat Box


----------



## wj500 (17. Januar 2017)

Bei der Kälte kann ein gewisser Brennwert nicht falsch sein.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Januar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Organspendeausweis




 

OK, in der Kiste war noch ein bisschen mehr drin, das gibt´s hier zu sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/borealis.737564/page-16#post-14301024


----------



## tomybike (19. Januar 2017)

Schöner Hope Fatbike Laufradsatz sucht ein neues Zuhause
siehe bikemarkt


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (19. Januar 2017)

Organspendeausweis ist ja schon was Gutes, wenn der aber bei ner High-Tech-Bremse mit beigelegt wird, wirkt das irgendwie net soooo ermutigend


----------



## Rommos (19. Januar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Neuzugang für das Dude. Gestatten: Das Phantom.
> Gewicht: 1.170 Gramm.
> Meine 4.0er hatten 1.080 und 1.145 Gramm, der letztens leichteste gewogene 4.8er beim Händler 1.350 Gramm. Also ganz ordentlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 516467




kannst du evt. noch messen, bei welchem Durchmesser oder Radius diese breiteste Stelle des 4.4er JJ ist?

merci
Roman


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2017)

Ok.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Nach 40er und 42er 10-fach Kassette, die seit letztem Jahr klaglos im Einsatz sind, nun mal eine Sunrace 11-fach mit 11-46.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 516713
> 
> Das Ganze gedacht für's Mondraker


Und, wie macht sie sich bisher?


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Januar 2017)

Gecleanter Contec-Vorbau in 50mm.


----------



## criscross (19. Januar 2017)

womit hast den sauber gemacht ? habe den auch am Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (19. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und, wie macht sie sich bisher?



Die 46er SunRace Kassette funktioniert eigentlich problemlos. Schaltet unauffällig alle Ritzel hoch und runter. Verschleiß ist bis jetzt nicht feststellbar. 
Ist von der Einstellung allerdings etwas sensibel. Aber das trifft sicherlich generell auf 11fach zu.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Januar 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> womit hast den sauber gemacht ? habe den auch am Bike


War mit Aceton eine Angelegenheit von einer halben Minute.
Sieht für den Preis jedenfalls ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## criscross (19. Januar 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> War mit Aceton eine Angelegenheit von einer halben Minute.
> Sieht für den Preis jedenfalls ganz brauchbar aus.


 
jep...für knapp über 20€ echt top !


----------



## oli_muenchen (19. Januar 2017)

Schaut, was ich Neues fürs....  äh Plusbike gekauft habe


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Januar 2017)

Da bist du jetzt aber auch lange genug drum herum geschlichen...


----------



## oli_muenchen (19. Januar 2017)

Stimmt


----------



## Sandro31 (20. Januar 2017)

HT Evo ME 03 - Stealth Black Limited Edition fürs Levo.
Schön schwarz


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Januar 2017)

Sehr geil, vielleicht schreibst Du mal nach ein paar Einsätzen ein kleinen Erfahrungsbericht?


----------



## Sandro31 (20. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Sehr geil, vielleicht schreibst Du mal nach ein paar Einsätzen ein kleinen Erfahrungsbericht?


Mach ich, sehn in schwarz echt super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (20. Januar 2017)

Mein olles Ur-Beargrease aus 2011 soll etwas abgespeckt werden. Als Ziel habe ich 10,5-10,7kg überschlagen. Mal schauen, ob es klappt. Momentaner stand ist 13,2kg. Das Gröbste lässt sich über den Tausch der Clown-Shoe, samt den Nate´s gegen Plaste und den Jumbo´s erreichen. Felgen sind schon am Flughafen ;-)
Gestern kamen die ersten Teile...

Der Procraft ist nicht schlecht, mit 135g bei 720mm



Die Sram GX 1400/175 gab es für 99€ bei Alltricks in FR.
Brutto deutlich günstiger wie bei Sport Import netto ;-)
Zumal dort momentan nicht lieferbar.
Meine Mr. Whirly OSD wiegt ziemlich genau 1000g. Weiss nur nicht mehr ob mit oder ohne
Innenlager. Das ist schon etwas her, als ich die gewogen habe.




Mit den Griffen komme ich schon am 29er gut klar. Sind nur etwas empfindlich.


----------



## hw_doc (20. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Mein olles Ur-Beargrease aus 2011 soll etwas abgespeckt werden. Als Ziel habe ich 10,5-10,7kg überschlagen. Mal schauen, ob es klappt. Momentaner stand ist 13,2kg. Das Gröbste lässt sich über den Tausch der Clown-Shoe, samt den Nate´s gegen Plaste und den Jumbo´s erreichen. Felgen sind schon am Flughafen ;-)
> Gestern kamen die ersten Teile...
> 
> Der Procraft ist nicht schlecht, mit 135g bei 720mmAnhang anzeigen 566642
> ...



Clownshoes im Beargrease? Waren die Serie?  

Ist da noch eine Alugabel (tapered?) verbaut?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (20. Januar 2017)

Ne, keine Serie. Ich baue immer selber auf. Ja, da ist noch eine Alugabel verbaut. Das war einer von den ersten 6 Rahmen, die Cosmic 2011 bekommen hat.


----------



## hw_doc (20. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Ne, keine Serie. Ich baue immer selber auf. Ja, da ist noch eine Alugabel verbaut. Das war einer von den ersten 6 Rahmen, die Cosmic 2011 bekommen hat.



Ah, ok. Mit 100 mm für 4" ganz schon breit, aber vielleicht verzeihen die Nates das...
Falls Du an einer Sarma Hoboy (FDS, tapered, Carbon) interessiert wärst: Ich hätte eine abzugeben - schreib mich ggf. an.


----------



## danie-dani (20. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Mein olles Ur-Beargrease aus 2011 soll etwas abgespeckt werden. Als Ziel habe ich 10,5-10,7kg überschlagen. Mal schauen, ob es klappt. Momentaner stand ist 13,2kg. Das Gröbste lässt sich über den Tausch der Clown-Shoe, samt den Nate´s gegen Plaste und den Jumbo´s erreichen. Felgen sind schon am Flughafen ;-)
> Gestern kamen die ersten Teile...
> 
> Der Procraft ist nicht schlecht, mit 135g bei 720mmAnhang anzeigen 566642
> ...



Bekommt man die Decals runter von dem Procraft?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (20. Januar 2017)

Keine Ahnung. Muss erst in den Baumarkt Aceton kaufen. Ist mir bei dem Preis von 75€ auch Wurst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2017)

Neuer Antrieb & neuer 110er Canecreek Steuersatz.





Der 40er Canecreek Steuersatz war übrigens noch ok. Canyon jedoch mal wieder nicht fähig den RICHTIG einzubauen


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Muss erst in den Baumarkt Aceton kaufen. Ist mir bei dem Preis von 75€ auch Wurst.


Mit Aceton würde ich auf Carbon nicht hantieren. Oder hast du damit gute Erfahrung gemacht? 
Ich nehme für sowas 800er Nassschleifpapier und gehe abschließend nochmal mit etwas Polierpaste drüber.


----------



## danie-dani (20. Januar 2017)

Hab ihn mir jetzt auch mal bestellt. Für 75Euro kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (20. Januar 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 566547 HT Evo ME 03 - Stealth Black Limited Edition fürs Levo.
> Schön schwarz


Ein Tipp:

Mach die Teile vor der ersten Benutzung auf, schau dir genau an wie die Innereien zusammengebaut sind (bei mir war eine Scheibe falschrum ), und pack ordentlich wasserverdrängendes Fett (z.b. Bootsfett) rein. Achtung beim Spiel einstellen, die Abschlussmuttern haben Rechts-/Linksgewinde 
Pins nachziehen kann auch nicht schaden.
So bearbeitet halten die Pedale bei mir schon ne ganze Weile und das  trotz des extrem niedrigen Gewichts, also absolut keine Biergarten-Spielzeugteile wie so oft behauptet wurde ;-)
Nen bezahlbaren Rep-Satz gibts dafür auch, kann man durchaus einmal im Jahr machen, is bei mir jetzt fällig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2017)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Decals runter von dem Procraft?





schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Muss erst in den Baumarkt Aceton kaufen. Ist mir bei dem Preis von 75€ auch Wurst.


Ne, ne!!!


Genau so:


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mit Aceton würde ich auf Carbon nicht hantieren. Oder hast du damit gute Erfahrung gemacht?
> Ich nehme für sowas 800er Nassschleifpapier und gehe abschließend nochmal mit etwas Polierpaste drüber.





Ich nehme 400,800,1200,2000 und dann 2000 nass...


Freue mich über deinen Umbau, Thomas! Dein altes Beargrease hatte es mir damals ganz schön angetan!


----------



## Rommos (21. Januar 2017)

real 1146gr. und 1130gr.


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Januar 2017)

Heute eingetroffen .....


----------



## schnellerpfeil (21. Januar 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mit Aceton würde ich auf Carbon nicht hantieren. Oder hast du damit gute Erfahrung gemacht?
> Ich nehme für sowas 800er Nassschleifpapier und gehe abschließend nochmal mit etwas Polierpaste drüber.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, ne!!!
> 
> 
> Genau so:
> ...



Wieder so ein Mythos. Mit einem Aceton getränkten Lappen schadet man der Matrix genau gar nicht. Man muss ein CFK Bauteil ja nicht stundenlang in Aceton einweichen. Carbonsports hat es mal selbst empfohlen um Kitreste zu entfernen.
Als Alternative zu schmirgeln, ist meiner Meinung nach völlig ungeeignet. Bei so einem Leichtbauteil, ohne Klarlack wäre mir das viel zu heikel. Hier schleift man schnell an der Faser rum. Soviel kann Aceton gar nicht kaput machen, wie man es mit schleifen tut. Ich bezweifele, das an einem 720mm/135g Lenker großzügig Sichtlagen verbaut sind. Ich vermute eher, das sind alles Arbeitslagen.
Aber jeder Jeck ist anders...
Aber "hantieren" tue ich mit dem Dreckszeug sowieso nur im Ausnahmefall. Ist mir viel zu giftig. Schadet mir sicher mehr als der Matrix


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Mythos. Mit einem Aceton getränkten Lappen schadet man der Matrix genau gar nicht. Man muss ein CFK Bauteil ja nicht stundenlang in Aceton einweichen. Carbonsports hat es mal selbst empfohlen um Kitreste zu entfernen.
> Als Alternative zu schmirgeln, ist meiner Meinung nach völlig ungeeignet. Bei so einem Leichtbauteil, ohne Klarlack wäre mir das viel zu heikel. Hier schleift man schnell an der Faser rum. Soviel kann Aceton gar nicht kaput machen, wie man es mit schleifen tut. Ich bezweifele, das an einem 720mm/135g Lenker großzügig Sichtlagen verbaut sind. Ich vermute eher, das sind alles Arbeitslagen.
> Aber jeder Jeck ist anders...
> Aber "hantieren" tue ich mit dem Dreckszeug sowieso nur im Ausnahmefall. Ist mir viel zu giftig. Schadet mir sicher mehr als der Matrix


Ob Aceton bei Carbon schädlich ist   - hm?! Keine Ahnung.
Meine Antwort bezog sich eher auf das Schleifen..


----------



## cluso (22. Januar 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Heute eingetroffen .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 567065



Cool...wo kriegt man sowas...gefällt mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ob Aceton bei Carbon schädlich ist   - hm?! Keine Ahnung.
> Meine Antwort bezog sich eher auf das Schleifen..


Ist abhängig vom Polymerationsgrad des Epoxidharz. Ohne Infos vom Hersteller kann man da nur vermuten (oder probieren)


----------



## himbeerquark (22. Januar 2017)

cluso schrieb:


> Cool...wo kriegt man sowas...gefällt mir...


meine kamen von hier
https://fatbikes.at/komponenten-fat...x9mm-qr/142x12mm//170x9mm-qr/177x12mm-32-l.-g


----------



## DrachenDingsda (22. Januar 2017)

Zu teuer  

Schau mal bei nubuk


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Januar 2017)

cluso schrieb:


> Cool...wo kriegt man sowas...gefällt mir...



zum Beispiel:
https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...x15mm-170x9mm-qr-177x12mm-32-l-gold/a-327040/

den roten Nabensatz habe ich zum ähnlichen Preis bei amazon gekauft, da taucht auch immer mal wieder ein roter und goldener Satz für ein ein zwei Tage zum halben Preis auf.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Januar 2017)

Wenn der noch ne anständige Vorderradnabe hätte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2017)

Ich fahre ja auch zwei der Conversion-Nabensätze. 
Problematisch wird's bei der Verfügbarkeit einzelner Endkappen, gerade für die HR-Nabe.
Damals über HiBike, Cosmic, BikeSteelBorrrow, usw ... nix bekommen. Hab mir dann welche drehen lassen (im Aufbaufaden vom Beargrease zu sehen).

Den XD-Kit gibt's zu genüge... 

Aber ich finde die Naben an sich  !!


----------



## hw_doc (22. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja auch zwei der Conversion-Nabensätze.
> Problematisch wird's bei der Verfügbarkeit einzelner Endkappen, gerade für die HR-Nabe.
> Damals über HiBike, Cosmic, BikeSteelBorrrow, usw ... nix bekommen. Hab mir dann welche drehen lassen (im Aufbaufaden vom Beargrease zu sehen).
> 
> ...



Die hier liefern Salsa-Adapter halbwegs preiswert nach D:
https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Die hier liefern Salsa-Adapter halbwegs preiswert nach D:
> https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/


Jupp, kenne ich.  
Führen aber heute, so wie damals auch, nur die Front-Caps. 
Die HR-Cap R für 12mm XD hätte ich einzeln gebraucht. Dazu noch den Spacer hinter dem Rotor.
Freilaufkörper hatte ich ja jeweils 2 Stk. da, weshalb ich mir nicht das kpl. XD-RotorSet teuer kaufen wollte .


----------



## hw_doc (22. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jupp, kenne ich.
> Führen aber heute, so wie damals auch, nur die Front-Caps.
> Die HR-Cap R für 12mm XD hätte ich einzeln gebraucht. Dazu noch den Spacer hinter dem Rotor.
> Freilaufkörper hatte ich ja jeweils 2 Stk. da, weshalb ich mir nicht das kpl. XD-RotorSet teuer kaufen wollte .



Stimmt...  
Rear Caps für XD hab ich auch noch mindestens eine. Blöd, dass sie je nach Freilauf was unterschiedliches gebaut haben...
Spacer für Rotor? Du meinst für vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Stimmt...
> Rear Caps für XD hab ich auch noch mindestens eine. Blöd, dass sie je nach Freilauf was unterschiedliches gebaut haben...
> Spacer für Rotor? Du meinst für vorne?


Nein, hinter dem Rotor. Wird vor dem Rotor auf die Achse geschoben. Je nach Freilauftyp wird ein entsprechender Spacer benötigt, lang oder kurz...


----------



## hw_doc (22. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nein, hinter dem Rotor. Wird vor dem Rotor auf die Achse geschoben. Je nach Freilauftyp wird ein entsprechender Spacer benötigt, lang oder kurz...



Ach so - die Gegenseite vom Freilauf...


----------



## cluso (22. Januar 2017)

Hmm, da ist Hope deutlich unkomplizierter.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Januar 2017)

Die Reifen und Federgabel für meinen Moppel sind eingetroffen, ich habe das schon mal montiert.








Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen, der sollte diese Woche eintreffen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Januar 2017)

@Rommos Hallo Roman, ich habe es nun nachgemessen. Und zwar von Mitte Steckachse Hinterrad an der Sitzstrebe entlang gemessen. Bei Höhe/Weg 35,5cm ist der Punkt, wo der Reifen mit seiner breitesten Stelle die Sitzstrebe berühren könnte.
Falls ich es nicht richtig verstanden habe, und du einen anderen "Punkt" benötigst, melde dich bitte noch einmal.
Gruß, Rene


----------



## schnellerpfeil (22. Januar 2017)

Nix dolles, aber das Original.
Irgendwas um die 26€ inkl. Versand aus UK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Nix dolles, aber das Original.
> Irgendwas um die 26€ inkl. Versand aus UK


Sieht aus wie ein Uno Kalloy?!


----------



## schnellerpfeil (22. Januar 2017)

Ist es auch..
Deswegen ja auch das original. Wird ja oft gelabelt.
Einfach in der Bucht nach Kalloy Uno suchen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Ist es auch..
> Deswegen ja auch das original. Wird ja oft gelabelt.
> Einfach in der Bucht nach Kalloy Uno suchen.


Gibt's ungelabelt für 20-25€ in den einschlägigen Shops. 
Fahre den auch!


----------



## rsu (22. Januar 2017)

Bereit fuer Tauwetter und anschliessende kalte Nächte
Weiss nur noch nicht was die wirklich taugen, meine 2.35 Nokian sehen vertrauenserweckender aus.



 

...und falls man doch mal auf Eis absteigen muss, haben sich die bewährt - gabs bei meinem Schuster in verschiedenen Grössen und günstig:



 

War das ein oder andere Mal schon froh die Eisen gehabt zu haben. Der Vorderfuss bleibt dabei frei für das Pedal.


----------



## NetSprocket (25. Januar 2017)

Moin, bin neu hier, lese aber schon seit einiger Zeit mit.
Habe mein Mobster (Felgen) am Wochenende mit schwarzer reflektierender Folie gepimpt.
Bilder ohne/mit Blitz. Gruß, Tobi aus Flensburg


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2017)

ich würde mal sagen das Keller aufräumen angesagt ist.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (26. Januar 2017)

Felgen wurden heute gebracht. Beide bringen 630g auf die Waage.
Die Reifen haben beide ca. 100g Übergewicht. Wer hätte auch anderes gedacht 
Die Neugierde hat mich dann dazu getrieben, den JJ mal aufzuziehen.
Auf den 90mm Felgen bauen die gut 100mm breit. 110mm dürfen sie breit werden.
Der Nate wird auf der CS 110mm breit und schrabbelt nicht an der Kette.
Eventuell hätte auch der 4.4er gepasst. Aber das ist ja quasi ein Race-Fatbike.
Da passt das schon...
Der Reifen saß ziemlich eng. Ging nur mit Kompressor. Als er in den Sitz gesprungen ist, habe ich erstmal vor Schreck den Ausbläser fallen gelassen....Alter Schwede, ich habe ja schon viel "Ploppen" gehört..aber das war extrem


----------



## Hilfmernauf (26. Januar 2017)

Schnellerpfeil, wie bekommt man solche Reifen in der Wildnis wieder runter? Beim Motorrad hab ich die Räder auf den Boden gelegt, bin drauf rumgesprungen und hab den Rest mit großen Alu-Reifenhebern erledigt - aber beim Fatbike?


Love

Hauke


----------



## hw_doc (26. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Felgen wurden heute gebracht. Beide bringen 630g auf die Waage.
> Die Reifen haben beide ca. 100g Übergewicht. Wer hätte auch anderes gedacht
> Die Neugierde hat mich dann dazu getrieben, den JJ mal aufzuziehen.
> Auf den 90mm Felgen bauen die gut 100mm breit. 110mm dürfen sie breit werden.
> ...



Falls dich passend zu den Felgen eine Carbongabel reizt: Ich hab eine kaum benutzte Sarma Hoboy abzugeben:
https://sarmabikes.com/collections-...red-hoboy-carbon-fat-bike-fork-quick-release/


----------



## schnellerpfeil (26. Januar 2017)

danke für das Angebot. In den Bock wird erstmal nicht mehr investiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (27. Januar 2017)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Schnellerpfeil, wie bekommt man solche Reifen in der Wildnis wieder runter? ....




RICHTIG SCHEIßE bekommt man die runter .... und vor allem wieder drauf! ... und der Pannengeschädigte kommt aus der Radbranche und ist versierter Schrauber! 

Siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-257#post-13814234  (Post 6403) ... wir hatten gleich zweimal ne Panne mit den 4.0er JJ


----------



## criscross (27. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> RICHTIG SCHEIßE bekommt man die runter .... und vor allem wieder drauf! ... und der Pannengeschädigte kommt aus der Radbranche und ist versierter Schrauber!
> 
> Siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-257#post-13814234  (Post 6403) ... wir hatten gleich zweimal ne Panne mit den 4.0er JJ


beim umziehen von Sommer auf Winterreifen war ich auch schon mal kurz davor nen Seitenschneider zu holen und die JJ runter zu schneiden....
habs dann mit wieder halb aufpumpen und mit Stiefeln runtertreten irgendwann doch noch geschafft....aber sowas nervt echt...


----------



## Fatster (27. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Mein olles Ur-Beargrease aus 2011 soll etwas abgespeckt werden. Als Ziel habe ich 10,5-10,7kg überschlagen. Mal schauen, ob es klappt. Momentaner stand ist 13,2kg. Das Gröbste lässt sich über den Tausch der Clown-Shoe, samt den Nate´s gegen Plaste und den Jumbo´s erreichen. ....Anhang anzeigen 566644



Darf ich mal ganz unverblümt fragen, was Du mit den ausgemusterten, gebrauchten, bleischweren CLOWN SHOES vor hast?


----------



## Hilfmernauf (27. Januar 2017)

Sind diese Montageprobleme eher eine Felgen- oder ein JJ-Problem?


Hauke


----------



## Rommos (27. Januar 2017)

Also meine 4.4er JJ gingen relativ "locker" auf meine DT-Felgen, ganz kleines ploppen


----------



## criscross (27. Januar 2017)

auf meinen Plaste Felgen ( Hookless ) knallen die auch richtig, wenn die in den Sitz ploppen.
auf den ML Felgen mit Schlauch montiert gehen die deutlich leichter rauf und runter.


----------



## voon (27. Januar 2017)

So .. Raeder fast fertig ... muss mir noch ueberlegen, wie man das tubeless kriegt .. aka .. welches Band:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Januar 2017)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Sind diese Montageprobleme eher eine Felgen- oder ein JJ-Problem?
> 
> 
> Hauke


Liegt eher an den Felgen!
Auf den Plastefelgen sitzen die wie Bombe!
Wie @criscross schon sagt,auf DT auf jeden Fall lockerer!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Januar 2017)

voon schrieb:


> So .. Raeder fast fertig ... muss mir noch ueberlegen, wie man das tubeless kriegt .. aka .. welches Band:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 569205


Da kannst du jedes handelsübliche Tubelessklebeband (z.B. von Schwalbe) nehmen.
Der Abstand der Speichenlöcher ist ja sehr gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voon (27. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da kannst du jedes handelsübliche Tubelessklebeband (z.B. von Schwalbe) nehmen.
> Der Abstand der Speichenlöcher ist ja sehr gering.



Gehts nur um die Loecher? Manche Anleitungen sagen, es muss bis an die Seitenflanken gehen (da dach ich, sie arbeiten am Reifendichten mit. Gorillatape usw mag ich ned .. will ned das Karbon versauen, das wird sonst muehsam zum reinigen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Januar 2017)

Ich hab bei den Plastefelgen nicht die gesamte Breite beklebt und die Luft hält super!
Denke,das braucht man nur bei den gelochten Felgen.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Januar 2017)

Mein Rahmen ist heute eingetroffen und ich habe das mal auf die Schnelle zusammen gesteckt.


----------



## criscross (27. Januar 2017)

ich habe auch nur nen 50mm Tesa Band mittig über die Löcher geklebt, 
hält jetzt schon ewig...


----------



## hw_doc (27. Januar 2017)

voon schrieb:


> Gehts nur um die Loecher?



In Deinem Fall: Ja.


----------



## voon (28. Januar 2017)

Heut kam mein Panzer an:



 

Schnee, ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (28. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist heute eingetroffen und ich habe das mal auf die Schnelle zusammen gesteckt.


Schick schick. Fat Bike Gabel von Fox, ist mir was entgangen?


----------



## hw_doc (28. Januar 2017)

dukestah schrieb:


> Schick schick. Fat Bike Gabel von Fox, ist mir was entgangen?



Offiziell nur Behplus...


----------



## schnellerpfeil (28. Januar 2017)

voon schrieb:


> Heut kam mein Panzer an:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 569371
> 
> Schnee, ich komme



Es muss wohl noch viel Zeit vergehen, bis ich mich an die Strom-Dinger gewöhnt habe und der Puls vor lauter Ablehnung beim Anblick nicht mehr steigt.
So lange ich kann, verdiene ich mir den Spass beim Radeln. Ist wohl Ansichtssache...
Viel Spass mit dem Teil. (Ernsthaft)


----------



## Sandro31 (28. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Es muss wohl noch viel Zeit vergehen, bis ich mich an die Strom-Dinger gewöhnt habe und der Puls vor lauter Ablehnung beim Anblick nicht mehr steigt.
> So lange ich kann, verdiene ich mir den Spass beim Radeln. Ist wohl Ansichtssache...
> Viel Spass mit dem Teil. (Ernsthaft)


Ich finde, man sollte beides haben.
Man hat nicht immer die Zeit sich die Berge hoch zu quälen und manchmal ist man auch zu kaputt für eine große Tour.
Aber nur E-Bike wäre mir auch nicht s .


----------



## F7 Uli (29. Januar 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte beides haben.
> Man hat nicht immer die Zeit sich die Berge hoch zu quälen und manchmal ist man auch zu kaputt für eine große Tour.
> Aber nur E-Bike wäre mir auch nicht s .


Das sehe ich genau so .Zum Fat passt gut ein  E-Plus Fully .


----------



## corra (29. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist heute eingetroffen und ich habe das mal auf die Schnelle zusammen gesteckt.




halt stopp keiner bewegt sich , wie breit ist deine felge , wieviel platz hat helga noch in der gabel ? mich kotzt meine  saso an und sone fox im Argon währ optisch der knaller


----------



## Speedskater (29. Januar 2017)

Die Felge hat 60mm Maulweite und auf beiden Seiten sind über 5 mm Luft.


----------



## corra (29. Januar 2017)

und da platzt die traumblase wieder bei 80er felgen wirds dann nix


----------



## Speedskater (29. Januar 2017)

Angeblich sollen 4Zöller auch mit 80 Felge noch reinpassen, ist dann bissel enger.


----------



## criscross (29. Januar 2017)

corra schrieb:


> und da platzt die traumblase wieder bei 80er felgen wirds dann nix


dann speich dir doch  zB. ne ML Felge ein.
Da hat die Helga immer noch ca. 98mm drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (29. Januar 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> dann speich dir doch  zB. ne ML Felge ein.
> Da hat die Helga immer noch ca. 98mm drauf.



Ne ML Felge? 

Von einem 350 CDI oder einem ML55 AMG?


----------



## hw_doc (29. Januar 2017)

corra schrieb:


> und da platzt die traumblase wieder bei 80er felgen wirds dann nix



... also doch ne Lefty!  B)


----------



## criscross (29. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ne ML Felge?
> 
> Von einem 350 CDI oder einem ML55 AMG?


Surly "Marge Lite " Felge 65mm

kuck ma...hier kannst noch was lernen


----------



## Fatster (29. Januar 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> Surly "Marge Lite " Felge 65mm
> 
> kuck ma...hier kannst noch was lernen



Und ich hab mich schon gefragt, mit welcher ET das bei bei einer 19" Zoll funktionieren könnte ...


----------



## schnellerpfeil (29. Januar 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so .Zum Fat passt gut ein  E-Plus Fully .



Da wir das bis zum Saint-Nimmerleinstag Diskutieren können belasse ich es mal bei dieser letzten Aussage. Nein, das geht überhaupt gar nicht. Als nächstes kommt dann ein Schwimmer, der sich eine batteriebetriebene Düse um die Hüfte bindet, weil man da ja nach Feierabend ein paar Bahnen mehr und schneller schwimmen kann. Es lebe hoch die reine Muskelkraft...!!


----------



## DrachenDingsda (29. Januar 2017)

Fox 34 27,5 plus boost


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Da wir das bis zum Saint-Nimmerleinstag Diskutieren können belasse ich es mal bei dieser letzten Aussage. Nein, das geht überhaupt gar nicht. Als nächstes kommt dann ein Schwimmer, der sich eine batteriebetriebene Düse um die Hüfte bindet, weil man da ja nach Feierabend ein paar Bahnen mehr und schneller schwimmen kann. Es lebe hoch die reine Muskelkraft...!!


----------



## voon (29. Januar 2017)

Tjae ... wenns nur Bahnen waeren .... aber weiter Reisen koennen, ja das waers doch irgendwie...


----------



## Sandro31 (29. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Da wir das bis zum Saint-Nimmerleinstag Diskutieren können belasse ich es mal bei dieser letzten Aussage. Nein, das geht überhaupt gar nicht. Als nächstes kommt dann ein Schwimmer, der sich eine batteriebetriebene Düse um die Hüfte bindet, weil man da ja nach Feierabend ein paar Bahnen mehr und schneller schwimmen kann. Es lebe hoch die reine Muskelkraft...!!


Du kannst es nicht lassen 
Muss doch jeder selber wissen, ich habe beides und kann sagen das beides seine Reitze hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (29. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen 4Zöller auch mit 80 Felge noch reinpassen, ist dann bissel enger.



ohne testen kauf ich keine 1100€ gabel , werde auf den festivals mal testen


----------



## schnellerpfeil (29. Januar 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Du kannst es nicht lassen
> Muss doch jeder selber wissen, ich habe beides und kann sagen das beides seine Reitze hat.


Ach....Nicht zu ernst nehmen. So ein paar Scharmützel unter (prinzipiell) Gleichgesinnten können doch auch bereichernd sein.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (30. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Da wir das bis zum Saint-Nimmerleinstag Diskutieren können belasse ich es mal bei dieser letzten Aussage. Nein, das geht überhaupt gar nicht. Als nächstes kommt dann ein Schwimmer, der sich eine batteriebetriebene Düse um die Hüfte bindet, weil man da ja nach Feierabend ein paar Bahnen mehr und schneller schwimmen kann. Es lebe hoch die reine Muskelkraft...!!



Du machst ja nur Spaß. Sonst würde dein Vergleich hinken.
Ein Schwimmer schwimmt nur des Schwimmens Willen. Schwimmt er schneller oder besser erlebt und sieht er nicht mehr. Er hat auch nicht mehr Spaß, außer die Ausschüttung von Endorphinen wenn er nach 50 Trainigseinheiten seine Zeit das erste Mal um 1 Sekunde verbessern kann. Sei ihm gegönnt.

Für einen Rennradfahrer gilt das Gleiche. Das Ansehen der Straße oder des Vorderrades des Kollegen ist auch nicht schöner wenn er durch Ünterstützung a bisserl schneller ist. In befriedigt es nach Wochen des Trainings seinen Kollegen einmal aus eigener Kraft mal überholen zu können und ihm den Hinterreifen vors Gesicht zu pressen und davon zu ziehen. Sei im gegönnt.

Tourenfahrer befriedigt vielleicht der Anblick einer schönen Landschaft, eines Flusses oder einer Berg. Hier bedeutet 30% mehr Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit einfach 30% mehr Sehen und somit mehr Spaß. Wieso ist es ihm nicht gegönnt?

Oder dem MTPer der durch Unterstützung mit dem Teufelsantrieb anstatt 2 Jetzt 3 Berge in der gleichen Zeit die er zur Verfügung hat schafft. Das bedeutet neben mehr Landschaft sehen auch 30% mehr Abfahrten, Downhills oder wie auch immerhin man das nennen mag. Das bedeutet einfach mehr Spaß. Und sogar mancher Uphill ist mit mehr Speed erst machbar und es ist eine neue Herausforderung diese fahrtechnisch zu Schaffen. 

Egal ob ich Spaß daran habe Strecke X in Zeit Y zu schaffen oder halt der Flow des Trails in mir die Endorphine freisetzt. Es sei doc jedem gegönnt.

Und Fakt ist: mit einem MTP kann jemand der seine Herausforderung in schwierigen Trails bergab sucht einfach mehr und öfter Spaß haben.
Ich fahre beides. Zumindest noch. Habe ich viel Zeit ist es ein normales Enduro. Fahr ich in der zeitlich begrenzten Mittagspause oder ich hab meiner 4 jährigen Tochter  versprochen bald wieder zu kommen um mit ihr Rad zu Fahren oder etwas zu spielen...

1999 war ich bei einer 2300 hm Tour auf La Palma der Erste beim letzten Schlussanstieg mit 500 hm am Stück der Erste noch vorm Guide. Damals vom Rennrad kommend hatte ich Spaß daran. Bei den Spitzkehren vorher war ich zwar letzter, da ich auf dem alten, steinigen Eseltrampelpfad um mein Leben bangte und damals sowieso erst Mal lernen musste dass man eine Sattelstütze absenken kann... ich hatte Spaß 

2004 war ich mit kpl. anderen Bike wieder dort. Die Spitzkehren machten Spaß und ich versuchte sie so elegant wie möglich zu nehmen. Beim Schlussanstieg blieb ich zusammen bei den meisten anderen. Wir ratschten und ich sah einiges Faszinierendes das erste Mal. Ich hatte wieder Spaß 

Jemanden vorzuschreiben wobei er Spaß hat kenne ich erst seit ich ein Pedelec habe.

Aber kümmert mich das?

Jeder was ihm Spaß macht...


----------



## markus-maximus (30. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Es muss wohl noch viel Zeit vergehen, bis ich mich an die Strom-Dinger gewöhnt habe und der Puls vor lauter Ablehnung beim Anblick nicht mehr steigt.
> So lange ich kann, verdiene ich mir den Spass beim Radeln. Ist wohl Ansichtssache...
> Viel Spass mit dem Teil. (Ernsthaft)



Fährt das E-Bike neuerdings alleine, ist also ein falsch bezeichnetes Moped mit GAs Griff rechts? 

Also m.W. tritt man rein und bekommt auf der niedersten Stufe 50% Unterstützung,  man kann auch ohne, machen sogar ein paar ..klingt viel, aber ist es nicht. Werden die Beine müde und ist noch genug im "Tank" kann man hoch schalten und kommt trotzdem überall hoch und/oder schnell heim.
Ich habe fünf Räder,  das E-Fatbike war die logische Konsequenz. Mit der ich das Auto stehen lassen kann und trotzdem nicht triefend ankomme,  mit dem meine Freundin mich locker begleiten kann auf Touren während ich auf dem Fully sitze und mit anderen weder untrainierten noch faulen auf E-Bikes ballert man auch entsprechend schneller durch die Gegend vor allem Berg hoch.

Alles in allem trotzdem besser als nicht fahren und glaub mir jeder Meter ist trotzdem verdient, ein 22kg Fatbike rollt nicht durch Götterhand den Berg hoch.

Irgendwann bekommt das E-Bike alle


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2017)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Irgendwann bekommt das E-Bike alle


Dann wechsel ich meinen Sport!!!


E-Bike hin oder her, ich will da jetzt gar nicht weiter rumstochern, aber dass es jetzt sogar E-Bike-RENNEN (!) / eine E-Bike Wertung gibt......


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Januar 2017)

Wir sollten diese Diskussion echt sein lassen. Sie führt zu nichts. Schon gar nicht hier.
Hat denn niemand was neues fürs Fatbike gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe am Wochenende aus den Teilen die ich gekauft habe ein FAT-Bike gebaut.


----------



## Fatster (30. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende aus den Teilen die ich gekauft habe ein FAT-Bike gebaut.



Gratulation! 

Optisch seit Langem eines der schönsten und stimmigsten Bikes 
Geo schaut super aus und auch was die "Zutaten" anbetrifft bleiben hier - für meinen Geschmack - keine Wünsche offen.  

Mein vollster Neid sei dir gewiss!


----------



## Rommos (30. Januar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir sollten diese Diskussion echt sein lassen. Sie führt zu nichts. Schon gar nicht hier.
> Hat denn niemand was neues fürs Fatbike gekauft?



Bestellt und bezahlt - aber noch nicht da...



 
Sarma Hoboy 450/135/TA/1 1/8"


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> 
> Optisch seit Langem eines der schönsten und stimmigsten Bikes
> Geo schaut super aus und auch was die "Zutaten" anbetrifft bleiben hier - für meinen Geschmack - keine Wünsche offen.
> ...



DITO


----------



## markus-maximus (30. Januar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir sollten diese Diskussion echt sein lassen. Sie führt zu nichts. Schon gar nicht hier.
> Hat denn niemand was neues fürs Fatbike gekauft?



Doch aber da hängt ein Akku dran


----------



## Fatster (30. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bestellt und bezahlt - aber noch nicht da...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 569963
> Sarma Hoboy 450/135/TA/1 1/8"



Schreib doch irgendwann nach den ersten Fahreindrücken, wie Du mit der Steifigkeit zufrieden bist.
Ich fahr im 9:Zero:7 die gerade 1 1/8 Version und wenn ich beim heftigen Verzögern nach unten schaue, dann wird mir da manchmal schon etwas mulmig.
Die 1 1/8 hat bei starkem Verzögern mit ziemlich ausgeprägtem chattering zu kämpfen - kein Vergleich z.B. zu meiner tapered Specialized Fact.

Allerdings - und drum liebe ich sie unterm Strich dann doch - finde ich sie nach wie vor pildhüpps!


----------



## ufp (30. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende aus den Teilen die ich gekauft habe ein FAT-Bike gebaut.


Schöner Rahmen, klar.
Aber warum keine farblich passende Kurbel?


----------



## Rommos (30. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Schreib doch irgendwann nach den ersten Fahreindrücken, wie Du mit der Steifigkeit zufrieden bist.
> Ich fahr im 9:Zero:7 die gerade 1 1/8 Version und wenn ich beim heftigen Verzögern nach unten schaue, dann wird mir da manchmal schon etwas mulmig.
> Die 1 1/8 hat bei starkem Verzögern mit ziemlich ausgeprägtem chattering zu kämpfen - kein Vergleich z.B. zu meiner tapered Specialized Fact.
> 
> Allerdings - und drum liebe ich sie unterm Strich dann doch - finde ich sie nach wie vor pildhüpps!



Servus - ist es das hier?






Ist halt m.W. die einzige 1 1/8 Zoll Carbon-Fatbike-Gabel, die auch einen schönen Übergang zum 1 1/8 Steuerrohr macht 

Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten. Wenigstens passt der 4.4er JJ locker rein, der ist schon sehr eng bei der orig. Caribou-Gabel...


----------



## Speedskater (30. Januar 2017)

Die Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Flaschenhalter, Bremse, Schaltgriff und Rohloff ist aus der Restekiste.
Freut mich, dass euch mein Reste-Bike gefällt.
Ich wollte das Bike erst mal fahrbereit haben. Vielleicht spiele ich noch bissel mit Farbe rum, damit es zur Gabel passt, wie wäre es mit Orange?


----------



## Rommos (30. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Flaschenhalter, Bremse, Schaltgriff und Rohloff ist aus der Restekiste.
> Ich wollte das Bike erst mal fahrbereit haben. Vielleicht spiele ich noch bissel mit Farbe rum, damit es zur Gabel passt, wie wäre es mit Orange?



Würde bestimmt gut aussehen - so finde ich die Gabel schon etwas als "Fremdkörper" - aber ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (30. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Servus - ist es das hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp, das' meins! 
Aber sag mal, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann hast Du auch die mit geradem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr? Ich hab das TA 1 1/8 weiter oben dann fälschlicherweise als "tapered 1 1/8" interpretiert ... sorry, mein Fehler! 
Und *ja*, wie gesagt, optisch find ich sie nach wie vor   und mit dem chattering kann ich (eigentlich) auch leben. Aber für ruppige Vinschgau-Trails würd ich sie ehrlicherweise nicht länger nehmen wollen ...  ... aber vielleicht liegt das ja auch an den 200er Scheiben und GUIDE RS. Was für Bremsen wirst Du denn vorne fahren?

Vom Platz her gehen übrigens auch 4.9 Chao oder 4.8er Bud auf 100mm Felgen problemlos, *das* ist nun wirklich nicht das "Problem"


----------



## markus-maximus (30. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Flaschenhalter, Bremse, Schaltgriff und Rohloff ist aus der Restekiste.
> Freut mich, Dass euch mein Reste-Bike gefällt.
> Ich wollte das Bike erst mal fahrbereit haben. Vielleicht spiele ich noch bissel mit Farbe rum, damit es zur Gabel passt, wie wäre es mit Orange?



Coole Restekiste  

Die Geometrie vom Rahmen wirkt ein wenig wie dieses "in bike" Geometrie von Nikolai...such dir eine Farbe bei der es alle Teile gibt..ich Idiot habe mich für neongelb entschieden als Kontrast..da gibt es verdammt wenig. 

Orange käme klasse an der Gabel - dazu noch ein paar Kleinteile, zu dem Bauhausstil Rahmen


----------



## Rommos (30. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jepp, das' meins!
> Aber sag mal, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann hast Du auch die mit geradem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr? Ich hab das TA 1 1/8 weiter oben dann fälschlicherweise als "tapered 1 1/8" interpretiert ... sorry, mein Fehler!
> Und *ja*, wie gesagt, optisch find ich sie nach wie vor   und mit dem chattering kann ich (eigentlich) auch leben. Aber für ruppige Vinschgau-Trails würd ich sie ehrlicherweise nicht länger nehmen wollen ...  ... aber vielleicht liegt das ja auch an den 200er Scheiben und GUIDE RS. Was für Bremsen wirst Du denn vorne fahren?
> 
> Vom Platz her gehen übrigens auch 4.9 Chao oder 4.8er Bud auf 100mm Felgen problemlos, *das* ist nun wirklich nicht das "Problem"



Ich hab eine 180er Scheibe mit Formula R1 dran.

TA steht für "Thru Axle", also Steckachse, sorry. Werde meine Hope Nabe mit den passenden Adaptern ausrüsten. Bin schon sehr gespannt. Und wenn es passt, wird sie evt. farblich angepasst. Und vielleicht kommt dann ein 4.8er vorne rein - wobei dann ist die Gewichtseinsparung gleich wieder dahin


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jepp, das' meins!
> Aber sag mal, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann hast Du auch die mit geradem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr? Ich hab das TA 1 1/8 weiter oben dann fälschlicherweise als "tapered 1 1/8" interpretiert ... sorry, mein Fehler!
> Und *ja*, wie gesagt, optisch find ich sie nach wie vor   und mit dem chattering kann ich (eigentlich) auch leben. Aber für ruppige Vinschgau-Trails würd ich sie ehrlicherweise nicht länger nehmen wollen ...  ... aber vielleicht liegt das ja auch an den 200er Scheiben und GUIDE RS. Was für Bremsen wirst Du denn vorne fahren?
> 
> Vom Platz her gehen übrigens auch 4.9 Chao oder 4.8er Bud auf 100mm Felgen problemlos, *das* ist nun wirklich nicht das "Problem"


Bleibt die Frage ob der Flex Bug oder Feature ist. Die Stahlgabeln an meinen "guten" alten Stahlrahmen haben auch gut geflext, ebenso die Carbongabel an der Stadtkiste.


----------



## Fatster (30. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich hab eine 180er Scheibe mit Formula R1 dran.
> 
> TA steht für "Thru Axle", also Steckachse, sorry. Werde meine Hope Nabe mit den passenden Adaptern ausrüsten. Bin schon sehr gespannt. Und wenn es passt, wird sie evt. farblich angepasst. Und vielleicht kommt dann ein 4.8er vorne rein - wobei dann ist die Gewichtseinsparung gleich wieder dahin



Ja klar, war da - wie gesagt - auf dem Holzweg mit dem TA  

Bin mal gespannt, was Du zum Thema "chattering" berichten kannst


----------



## hw_doc (30. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bestellt und bezahlt - aber noch nicht da...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 569963
> Sarma Hoboy 450/135/TA/1 1/8"



Vierfuffzich?


----------



## hw_doc (30. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage ob der Flex Bug oder Feature ist. Die Stahlgabeln an meinen "guten" alten Stahlrahmen haben auch gut geflext, ebenso die Carbongabel an der Stadtkiste.



IMO "Feature"! 
Das macht die Gabel am offiziell starren Rad so sympathisch. 

Hab am Wochenende wieder gesehen, dass auch die Alugabel am Wo ordentlich flext - weit mehr, als die ICT-Stahlgabel oder die vom Farley.


----------



## Rommos (30. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Vierfuffzich?


...jetzt hast mich grad nochmal verunsichert in Bezug auf mein Erinnerungsvermögen - also nochmal ab in den Keller und nachgemessen. Stahl-Starrgabel am Caribou hat 450mm


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich will auch so ne Restekiste in der ne Rohloff liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich will auch so ne Restekiste in der ne Rohloff liegt


Schau doch mal nach,vielleicht gibt's ne Überraschung!?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2017)

Jeder sollte eine Rohloff in der Restekiste haben....

G.


----------



## voon (30. Januar 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jeder sollte eine Rohloff in der Restekiste haben....
> 
> G.



Ich hab Herrn Rohloff in der Restekiste.


----------



## Fatster (30. Januar 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jeder sollte eine Rohloff in der Restekiste haben....
> 
> G.



Hab eine leeres Rohloff Kettenölfläschchen in der Restekiste, gilt das auch?


----------



## markus-maximus (30. Januar 2017)

Mehr habe ich auch nicht rum stehen - aber nutze ich seit Jahren...unschlagbar.

In meiner Kiste sind Spacer, Caps und Bremsadapter


----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2017)

Mit 30 kg Traglast kann die Neulandhütte jetzt kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2017)

Mit dieser angepeilten Last solltest Du vielleicht die Stangenkonstruktion an den Sitzstreben überdenken, mein Bester


----------



## Rommos (1. Februar 2017)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mit dieser angepeilten Last solltest Du vielleicht die Stangenkonstruktion an den Sitzstreben überdenken, mein Bester


Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht.... also diesen Flachblechstreifen hab ich noch nie was abgewinnen können. Die Stangen und Klemmungen, die tubus, Racktime usw. verwenden ist da schon vertrauenswürdiger und sieht edel und wertig aus.


----------



## ufp (1. Februar 2017)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mit dieser angepeilten Last solltest Du vielleicht die Stangenkonstruktion an den Sitzstreben überdenken, mein Bester


Wieso?
@Fatster, wieso ein Topeak (und nicht der übliche Verdächtige Tubus)?
Bin nämlich auch am überlegen.


----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2017)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mit dieser angepeilten Last solltest Du vielleicht die Stangenkonstruktion an den Sitzstreben überdenken, mein Bester





Rommos schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht.... also diesen Flachblechstreifen hab ich noch nie was abgewinnen können. Die Stangen und Klemmungen, die tubus, Racktime usw. verwenden ist da schon vertrauenswürdiger und sieht edel und wertig aus.



Wusste ich's doch, dass die von TOPEAK einen nur verarschen wollen   Mist! Und ich hatte echt gedacht, wenn die das Dingen für 30 kg auslegen, dann wird das schon so sein ... boah, bin ich naiv!  

Aber OK, jetzt bin ich ja schlauer! Was ich allerdings noch nicht weiß ist, wie viel ich da denn jetzt dann drauf laden kann ... 800 Gramm? Mehr?   Was *denkt* ihr? 

Ach ja, für eure Berechnungen:
Die "Flachblechstreifen" sind poplige ca. 2,5mm stark!


----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Wieso?
> @Fatster, wieso ein Topeak (und nicht der übliche Verdächtige Tubus)?
> Bin nämlich auch am überlegen.



Ganz einfach:
Wegen den dazu passenden Taschensystemen ... da wusste ich allerdings noch nicht, dass ich da vermutlich nicht mehr als ein Fleischkäsbrötchen reinlegen kann


----------



## Rommos (1. Februar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wusste ich's doch, dass die von TOPEAK einen nur verarschen wollen   Mist! Und ich hatte echt gedacht, wenn die das Dingen für 30 kg auslegen, dann wird das schon so sein ... boah, bin ich naiv!
> 
> Aber OK, jetzt bin ich ja schlauer! Was ich allerdings noch nicht weiß ist, wie viel ich da denn jetzt dann drauf laden kann ... 800 Gramm? Mehr?   Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...


Ich denke, dass du schon gut aufladen kannst. Stell mir halt nur vor, wenn du 20-30kg drauf hast und bergauf rumpelst. Ob da nicht der Träger die flowig gebogenen Flacheisen etwas "geradeziehen" will" 
Oder bergab, wenn die Ladung schiebt....
letztendlich ist der Träger in der Nähe des Ausfallendes ja jeweils nur mit *einer* Schraube befestigt. Um die kann er ja eine Art Drehbewegung ausführen...


----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass du schon gut aufladen kannst. Stell mir halt nur vor, wenn du 20-30kg drauf hast und bergauf rumpelst. Ob da nicht der Träger die flowig gebogenen Flacheisen etwas "geradeziehen" will"



Und selbst wenn, so what? 
Dann stell ich ihn eben in Höhe und Neigung während einer kleinen Pause so nach, dass es passt ... den passenden Inbusschlüssel führe ich aus Gewichtsgründen natürlich direkt in der Rahmentasche mit!


----------



## Rommos (1. Februar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, so what?
> Dann stell ich ihn eben in Höhe und Neigung während einer kleinen Pause so nach, dass es passt ... den passenden Inbusschlüssel führe ich aus Gewichtsgründen natürlich direkt in der Rahmentasche mit!


alles gut  , wollte dir den Träger nicht madig machen. Viel Spaß auf dem Weg zur und in der Hütte


----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> alles gut  , wollte dir den Träger nicht madig machen. Viel Spaß auf dem Weg zur und in der Hütte



Alles gut!  
Und wenn's doch wider Erwarten ein Sch*** sein sollte, dann bin ich der Erste, der das zugibt (hab ich ja bei den MAXXIS auch gemacht    ) und das Teil dann aber umgehend an den STADLER zurück schickt; darauf kannst Du wetten!


----------



## ufp (1. Februar 2017)

Aber haben nicht Tubus, Racktime&Co nicht auch diese Verstrebungen (Bleche)? Manche haben auch nur einen Blechstreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (1. Februar 2017)

nachdem die "konstruktionspunkte" durch die edelstahlstreifen ja jetzt festgelegt sind wäre ja jederzeit auch eine
nachträgliche lösung mit rohren machbar..


gruss accu


----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2017)

In jedem Fall wird der FAT TOPEAK eine deutliche Steigerung zu der TOPEAK-Sattelstützenklemmlösung vom Mai 2016 sein 







Und auch wenn die ganze Fuhre gependelt hat wie ein Kuhschwanz, selbst damit konnte man bisserl Spass haben. 





Ganz im Geiste von @Bioantrieb sag ich deshalb: Nicht so viel nachdenken, einfach machen!


----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, so what?
> Dann stell ich ihn eben in Höhe und Neigung während einer kleinen Pause so nach, dass es passt ... den passenden Inbusschlüssel führe ich aus Gewichtsgründen natürlich direkt in der Rahmentasche mit!


 
Und warum der Aufwand? Packtaschen abnehmen und Schrauben nach zu ziehen? Packtaschen plötzlich in den Fersen?
Mach es doch einfach gleich richtig. Wie Rommos schrobte hast Du Dir einen horizontal gefederten Gepäckträger gebastelt, mit vier schönen Drehpunkten an den Ausfallenden und den Sitzstreben. 
An eben diesen werden sich die Schrauben mit der Zeit lösen. 

Die Bleche werden ohne große Biegung gerade von den Sitzstreben zum Träger geführt und vor der Aufnahme passend abgeknickt. 

Fertig ist die Laube und Du kannst Dir und Deinen Kameraden unfreiwillige Pausen ersparen. 

Ich sags mal direkt, Du verkraftest das schon, wenn nicht gebe ich Dir bei der nächsten Schneetour mal nen Jagertee aus: das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch zusammengezimmert.


----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2017)

Staanemer schrieb:


> ...
> Mach es doch einfach gleich richtig. Wie Rommos schrobte hast Du Dir einen horizontal gefederten Gepäckträger gebastelt, mit vier schönen Drehpunkten an den Ausfallenden und den Sitzstreben ....
> 
> ...
> ...



 ... grmpf ... is ja guut, ich denk nochmal über Höhe und Lage nach ...  ... und wenn ich deinen klaren Worten Folge leisten *sollte,* erwarte dann bloß keine großartigen Dankesworte, das kannste dir stecken!  

*HA!* 
Aber ääääätsch, Packtaschen hab ich (noch) gar keine, nänänänänäääää ...


----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2017)

Widerstand ist zwecklos.

Keine Gefangenen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Februar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Mit 30 kg Traglast kann die Neulandhütte jetzt kommen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 570510 Anhang anzeigen 570511


Für den Weißwurscht Transport


----------



## Rommos (1. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Für den Weißwurscht Transport
> Anhang anzeigen 570558


Da passt auch noch der Händlmeier rein


----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2017)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Widerstand ist zwecklos.
> 
> Keine Gefangenen.



Komm doch!


----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Komm doch!



Mach ich. Nach dem Wochenende in der Rhön war ich in der Rhön. Nach der Rhön war ich im Harz.
Dieses WE hab ich Dienst. 

Der Schnee taut und irgendwo habe ich meinen Geber vom Tacho (den Geber des Tachos ) verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (2. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Für den Weißwurscht Transport
> Anhang anzeigen 570558


Welche Rahmentaschengröße ist das?
Für welches Bike? Rahmengröße des Bikes??


----------



## Olli23 (2. Februar 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Welche Rahmentaschengröße ist das?
> Für welches Bike? Rahmengröße des Bikes??



Revelate Designs https://www.fahrrad.de/revelate-designs-tangle-rahmentasche-m-black-364786.html?gclid=CN7pk9fX8NECFesp0wodU4UJYA&_cid=21_1_-1_9_2480_364786_50015028486_pla&ef_id=VmrnEQAABLNR5g9z:20170202053141:s
Würde ich Tippen


----------



## Rommos (2. Februar 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Welche Rahmentaschengröße ist das?
> Für welches Bike? Rahmengröße des Bikes??


Schau mal hier, da findest du ziemlich viel Infos, auch die Abmessungen


----------



## Fatster (2. Februar 2017)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Der Schnee taut und irgendwo habe ich meinen Geber vom Tacho (den Geber des Tachos ) verloren.



Schreib doch einfach "Tachogeber", dann brauchste dich keine Gedanken wegen der Dativ oder die Genitiv machen tun.


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Februar 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Welche Rahmentaschengröße ist das?
> Für welches Bike? Rahmengröße des Bikes??


Tasche ist Größe M für den Truck in L, die geht grad so rein.
Viel größer hätte die nicht sein dürfen.


----------



## Sandro31 (3. Februar 2017)

Das Levo wird sich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Februar 2017)

Ist das jetzt die Viagra-Version einer Kassettenabzieher-Nuss?  die rutscht bestimmt nicht ab und sieht allzeit bereit aus... mit 12mm Sicherungsstift


 
Dazu noch zwei 17er Konusschlüssel fürs Hinterrad... Schon schön, das Parktool Zeugs...


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2017)

... die Nuss taugt  - da frikelt es sich nicht so rum in der Achse


----------



## froride (3. Februar 2017)

Neuer Helm für die Fahrten mit dem Dicken: Urge Seriall


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Februar 2017)

Swag:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Februar 2017)

Bittere Erkenntnis: Das Schwalbe Band ist NICHT SILBER und wiegt KEINE 50G !!!


----------



## Linipupini (7. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Bittere Erkenntnis: Das Schwalbe Band ist NICHT SILBER und wiegt KEINE 50G !!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 572398


Wow das ist ne menge, da musste nächstes Mal 22g beim Steak weglassen!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Februar 2017)

Das Gewicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt Latte auch wenn es eine Abweichung von fast 50% sind. Und wenn dann leg ich beim Steak 250g drauf  
Ich bekomme gern das was ich zahle auch wenn das als Unmöglichkeit angesehen wird^^

Was mich ärgert ist die Farbe, Hätte ich auch die DT Bänder bestellen können. Die sind auch schwarz und das Gewicht stimmt [emoji14]


----------



## Linipupini (7. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt Latte auch wenn es eine Abweichung von fast 50% sind. Und wenn dann leg ich beim Steak 250g drauf
> Ich bekomme gern das was ich zahle auch wenn das als Unmöglichkeit angesehen wird^^
> 
> Was mich ärgert ist die Farbe, Hätte ich auch die DT Bänder bestellen können. Die sind auch schwarz und das Gewicht stimmt [emoji14]


War auch mehr als Scherz gemeint. Kann dich schon verstehen, dann schick es doch zurück. Schwalbe hat halt so ne Streuung, ist bei den Reifen doch nichts anderes.
Haste die bestellt?
https://www.amazon.de/Schwalbe-Fatbike-Felgenband-Schwarz-Dunkelsilber/dp/B01CT16AW4


----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt Latte auch wenn es eine Abweichung von fast 50% sind. Und wenn dann leg ich beim Steak 250g drauf
> Ich bekomme gern das was ich zahle auch wenn das als Unmöglichkeit angesehen wird^^
> 
> Was mich ärgert ist die Farbe, Hätte ich auch die DT Bänder bestellen können. Die sind auch schwarz und das Gewicht stimmt [emoji14]


das hättest du auch einfacher haben können, 
2 Lagen Panzerband, ca. 40 - 50gr.
gibts in vielen Farben zB bei ibäh, die 50m Rolle 6 - 8,00€


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Februar 2017)

Ich habe bei mehreren Bestellt. Amazon und Ebay, da wurden aber die Bestellungen storniert wegen angebl. Bestandsfehler.
Die bei mir liegenden Bänder sind von R2, mit dessen Onlineshop ich im übrigen sonst SUPER ZUFRIEDEN bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

Silber, was ist los bei Dir, neues Projekt??


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Swag:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 572344



Radfahren ist krieg?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Silber, was ist los bei Dir, neues Projekt??


Wollte ich in die DT machen, also nicht ganz so auffällig für den Sommer. Hatte eigentlich nen Projekt im Kopf für ein weiteres DD. Aber dann kam mir ein Scott Scale 710+ in die Quere


----------



## mikeonbike (7. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Wollte ich in die DT machen, also nicht ganz so auffällig für den Sommer. Hatte eigentlich nen Projekt im Kopf für ein weiteres DD. Aber dann kam mir ein Scott Scale 710+ in die Quere



...mit dem bruchempfindlichen hinterbau... ist ja bei dir genau richtig


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Februar 2017)

@mikeonbike 
Mal sehen wie es sich schlägt. Ich habe die Brüche beim Scott Fatbike sehr oft gesehen auch in natura. Wie sich die Plus Rahmen schlagen wird, Wird sich zeigen. 

Das ganze Rad ist ein Versuch. Wie schlägt sich 1x11 und auch die SRAM Schaltung  für mich der nur Shimano kennt? Und und und.


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

SRAM 1x11 für mich die genialste Entwicklung der letzten Jahre, fahre das inzwischen an allen Bikes (inkl. RR). 

Wird dir bestimmt gefallen.


----------



## Sandro31 (7. Februar 2017)

Was Neues für s Straßen Fatboy


----------



## hw_doc (7. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> SRAM 1x11 für mich die genialste Entwicklung der letzten Jahre, fahre das inzwischen an allen Bikes (inkl. RR).
> 
> Wird dir bestimmt gefallen.



Finde es blöd, dass es für XD-Freiläufe noch immer keine preiswerte 10-46-Kassette gibt - das große Ritzel macht Shimano in der Preisklasse interessanter. Sunrace haben die Lücke offenbar nicht erkannt oder die Lizenzgebühren machen es uninteressant.

Ansonsten bin ich froh, dass ich nicht noch weitere Monate auf die Schwalbe-Felgenbänder gewartet hab:
Die scheinen vollkommen unfähig, so ein Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen. Erst die ganzen Verzögerungen und nun nicht mal im Ansatz die Farbe, die auf den Bildern angekündigt wurde. Dazu noch eine Verdoppelung des Gewichts - das hat nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Produkt zu tun!


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

@Sandro31 Gewicht der JJ`s ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (7. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @Sandro31 Gewicht der JJ`s ??


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

Merci  ist ja noch ok.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Radfahren ist krieg?





Sehr gut!


Könnte man aber manchmal tatsächlich meinen, wenn man z.B. an die ein oder andere Diskussion denkt...


----------



## sigma7 (7. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Für den Weißwurscht Transport
> Anhang anzeigen 570558


Für den Chili con Carne Transport ...


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Für den Chili con Carne Transport ...



Aber nicht das es durchtropft, oder willst Du ne Spur legen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Aber nicht das es durchtropft, oder willst Du ne Spur legen.



Ich sammle alles wieder auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

Schade, sonst wäre ich hinter Dir her gefahren.


----------



## klausklein (8. Februar 2017)

Nachdem der 2 Tune Freilauf gerissene ich habe ich mal  Titan gekauft und von OneUp den Ritzelkluster.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Februar 2017)

Was machst Du mit den armen Freilaufkörpern?? Sollst doch nicht so hart reintreten  XD ist bestimmt stabiler - würde ich zumindest vom Gefühl her sagen...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Februar 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 572439 Anhang anzeigen 572440 Was Neues für s Straßen Fatboy


Was ist das für Blaues Band? Nehme an was von 3M?
Hättest du eventuell genau Infos


----------



## Sandro31 (8. Februar 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Was ist das für Blaues Band? Nehme an was von 3M?
> Hättest du eventuell genau Infos


https://www.fatbike24.de/products/F...er/Fattystripper-Bling-Strips-Felgenband.html


----------



## Rommos (8. Februar 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Was ist das für Blaues Band? Nehme an was von 3M?
> Hättest du eventuell genau Infos



Kannst du auch direkt bei Jimmy (www.fattystripper.com) alles ordern. Geht eigentlich recht fix...


----------



## DrachenDingsda (8. Februar 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Nachdem der 2 Tune Freilauf gerissene ich habe ich mal  Titan gekauft und von OneUp den Ritzelkluster.Anhang anzeigen 572614



 habe die Cluster auch in Betrieb bin mal gespannt was der Vielfahrer sagt. Hast du dir den Freilauf bei Tune kürzen lassen, oder selbst die Drehbank angeschmissen?

Aber was sollen die großen Jungs machen wenn er schon alles kaputt Tritt.


----------



## mikeonbike (8. Februar 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 572476 Anhang anzeigen 572477



uuiii, die sind sogar verhältnismässig schwer... ich hatte davon bisher 4 stück. die ersten beiden mit 1194 und 1278 gr. meine aktuellen haben 1218 und 1224 gr.


----------



## dukestah (8. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> uuiii, die sind sogar verhältnismässig schwer... ich hatte davon bisher 4 stück. die ersten beiden mit 1194 und 1278 gr. meine aktuellen haben 1218 und 1224 gr.



die idee mit dem taschentuch ist echt nicht schlecht


----------



## Rommos (8. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> uuiii, die sind sogar verhältnismässig schwer... ich hatte davon bisher 4 stück. die ersten beiden mit 1194 und 1278 gr. meine aktuellen haben 1218 und 1224 gr.


...dann sind meine 4,4er ja mit 1130-1149 schon heftig zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (8. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...dann sind meine 4,4er ja mit 1130-1149 schon heftig zu schwer


dann nimm statt dem Taschtuch nen Lappen


----------



## klausklein (8. Februar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was machst Du mit den armen Freilaufkörpern?? Sollst doch nicht so hart reintreten  XD ist bestimmt stabiler - würde ich zumindest vom Gefühl her sagen...



Reintreten ist doch gar nicht meine Art ich rolle doch lieber runter als hoch.
Der Freilauf reist ja immer bei den Klinken und das sollte bei XD gleich sein.


----------



## klausklein (8. Februar 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> habe die Cluster auch in Betrieb bin mal gespannt was der Vielfahrer sagt. Hast du dir den Freilauf bei Tune kürzen lassen, oder selbst die Drehbank angeschmissen?



Den Freilauf kürzen geht leider nicht da das Gewinde vom Cluster kleiner ist und einen Titanfreilauf für die 17mm Achse gibt es wohl nicht.
Zur Haltbarkeit der Ritzel und des Freilaufes weiß ich in einem Jahr mehr.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (8. Februar 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Den Freilauf kürzen geht leider nicht da das Gewinde vom Cluster kleiner ist und einen Titanfreilauf für die 17mm Achse gibt es wohl nicht.
> Zur Haltbarkeit der Ritzel und des Freilaufes weiß ich in einem Jahr mehr.




du weißt aber das das Cluster einen 3,5 mm verkürzten Freilauf braucht


----------



## klausklein (8. Februar 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> du weißt aber das das Cluster einen 3,5 mm verkürzten Freilauf braucht



Ja.


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...dann sind meine 4,4er ja mit 1130-1149 schon heftig zu schwer



tatsächlich sind die kaum schwerer als die 4" skinlite variante, da liegt bei mir auch einer mit über 1100 gr... da hab ich mit den angegebenen 1000 gr. noch keinen gesehen...


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2017)

So, jetzt mal ein Bild der heute gelieferten Gabel 




 

In 8 Tagen direkt aus Russland / Irkutsk geliefert, ohne Zollgedönse  War schon auf das Schlimmste gefasst, @Fatster hatte mich schon super vorbereitet .

LG
Roman


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Februar 2017)

Die gefällt mir! Mehr Infos bitte!


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Die gefällt mir! Mehr Infos bitte!


Guckstu hier

War schon länger am Schauen wegen Carbongabel, aber mit 1 1/8" Schaftrohr und passenden Übergang zum schlanken Steuerrohr nix gefunden. Dann gab`s den Tipp hier  "Fatbike-Forum: Hier werden sie geholfen"  

Ansonsten hab ich sie nur kurz ausgepackt, weil der Kurier mir über die Lieferung Bescheid gab und ich das Paket sicher ins Haus rein hab (super, so ein kurzer Arbeitsweg ). Kurz ausgepackt, geknipst und zurück, mehr kann ich erst später berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (9. Februar 2017)

Die Sarma Gabel hab ich im Regal liegen. Insgesamt haben die mir 3 Steckachsen geschickt und die sind alle 3 nicht optimal bzw defekt.
Hab danach das Muru auf Titan Gabel umgebaut.


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2017)

Vighor schrieb:


> Die Sarma Gabel hab ich im Regal liegen. Insgesamt haben die mir 3 Steckachsen geschickt und die sind alle 3 nicht optimal bzw defekt.
> Hab danach das Muru auf Titan Gabel umgebaut.


Du machst mir Hoffnung  Was hat nicht gepasst? Gewinde, Passung?


----------



## Vighor (9. Februar 2017)

Eine Achse war zu lang, die letzte war erst in Ordnung aber der Hebel ist über einen gefederten Pin befestigt und hatte dann einen Millimeter Spielraum. Hab ich dann bei starkem Bremsen gemerkt das das Vorderrad sich komisch bewegte.
Gabel selber ist ok, aber die Steckachse würde ich bei ernsthaftem Geländeeinsatz nicht benutzen.


----------



## Woppes (9. Februar 2017)

Servus Zusammen,
ich will mich kurz vorstellen, ich bin da Markus und komme aus Bayern. Ich fahr seit 2 1/2 Jahren Fatbike (allerdings mit E) und lies hier schon länger mit. 
Jetzt ist in mir der Wunsch nach einem motorlosen Fatbike gereift. Nach ein wenig Recherche bin ich immer wieder an dem grünen Mukluk Rahmen im Bikemarkt hängen geblieben und da ich kein Fertigbike gefunden habe, dass mir wirklich getaugt hat. Drum bin ich gestern kurzentschlossen zum Markus von @MTsports gefahren und hab den Mukluk-Rahmen mitgenommen. Hier nochmal vielen Dank an Markus für den netten und informativen Nachmittag bei ihn im Laden.
Ich mach momentan an meinen Räder das meiste selbst, hab aber noch nie ein Rad selbst aufgebaut. Daher bin ich für Tipps und Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2017)

Servus Markus

nachad gfrein ma uns auf an scheena Aufbau 

Gruaß
Roman


----------



## Woppes (9. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Servus Markus
> 
> nachad gfrein ma uns auf an scheena Aufbau
> 
> ...



Servus Roman,

wenn gewünscht, leg ich an Auafbaufaden an...ich will bloß das Forum ned mitn 100sten Aufbauthread zuspamen...

Gruß Woppes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Februar 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> Servus Roman,
> 
> wenn gewünscht, leg ich an Auafbaufaden an...ich will bloß das Forum ned mitn 100sten Aufbauthread zuspamen...
> 
> Gruß Woppes


einfach machen


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> einfach machen



GENAU


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> ich will mich kurz vorstellen, ich bin da Markus und komme aus Bayern. Ich fahr seit 2 1/2 Jahren Fatbike (allerdings mit E) und lies hier schon länger mit.
> Jetzt ist in mir der Wunsch nach einem motorlosen Fatbike gereift. Nach ein wenig Recherche bin ich immer wieder an dem grünen Mukluk Rahmen im Bikemarkt hängen geblieben und da ich kein Fertigbike gefunden habe, dass mir wirklich getaugt hat. Drum bin ich gestern kurzentschlossen zum Markus von @MTsports gefahren und hab den Mukluk-Rahmen mitgenommen. Hier nochmal vielen Dank an Markus für den netten und informativen Nachmittag bei ihn im Laden.
> Ich mach momentan an meinen Räder das meiste selbst, hab aber noch nie ein Rad selbst aufgebaut. Daher bin ich für Tipps und Anregungen dankbar.
> ...



Astreine Wahl - freut mich, dass der Rahmen einen Abnehmer hier im Forum gefunden hat!
Bitte nur nicht den schönen Lack opfern!


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> Servus Roman,
> 
> wenn gewünscht, leg ich an Auafbaufaden an...ich will bloß das Forum ned mitn 100sten Aufbauthread zuspamen...
> 
> Gruß Woppes



Aufbaufodn daugt oiwa


----------



## Woppes (9. Februar 2017)

@hw_doc,
Lack wird auf gar keinen Fall geopfert, der war mit der Hauptgrund für den Kauf.

@Rommos,
Dann wart ich mal auf die ersten Teile und schmeiß dann die Kamera an....


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> @hw_doc,
> Lack wird auf gar keinen Fall geopfert, der war mit der Hauptgrund für den Kauf.
> 
> @Rommos,
> Dann wart ich mal auf die ersten Teile und schmeiß dann die Kamera an....



Salsa-Lacke sind nicht besonders haltbar - ich rate Dir stark, Dir schon mal Folie zu kaufen und sie auch unter den Zügen zu verkleben, solange der Rahmen noch nackt ist!


----------



## Woppes (9. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> einfach machen



Servus Christian,

Dann hoff ich das bald alle Teile da sind und dann muss ich noch a weng Kondition aufbauen damit ma da Biofattyrunde drahn kinna.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Februar 2017)

Servus Woppes, wir freuen uns auf einen Aufbau-Thread.

Heute ist der Zahnriemen-Antrieb für Moppel eingetroffen


----------



## Woppes (9. Februar 2017)

@hw_doc

Ja hab ich vor...

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen anständigen Foliensatz der gescheit klebt und der nicht so arg auffällt...


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Februar 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> Servus Christian,
> 
> Dann hoff ich das bald alle Teile da sind und dann muss ich noch a weng Kondition aufbauen damit ma da Biofattyrunde drahn kinna.


 Heid dring i an Whisky auf Di mit Mützerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woppes (9. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Heid dring i an Whisky auf Di mit Mützerl



Dem schließ ich mich an


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Heid dring i an Whisky auf Di mit Mützerl





Woppes schrieb:


> Dem schließ ich mich an




Whisky ist eine gute Idee


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Februar 2017)

P6 HiFlex in UD-Carbon matt aus Italien!Hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen,nur in UD-glossy.


----------



## Girl (10. Februar 2017)

Wow, gleich eine auf Reserve. Geht die wie ein Ersatzschlauch mit auf Tour


----------



## dukestah (10. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> P6 HiFlex in UD-Carbon matt aus Italien!Hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen,nur in UD-glossy.Anhang anzeigen 573316



und flext die auch spürbar?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Februar 2017)

Besonders die aus italien, die haben den besonderen Flex


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2017)

dukestah schrieb:


> und flext die auch spürbar?



 .. muss ja! Dürften die das sonst draufschreiben?


----------



## dukestah (10. Februar 2017)

naja, Profile hatte auch mal einen Triathlon Lenkeraufsatz mit Dämpfung beworben, angeblich sollte man damit Bahnschienenschwellen überfahren können. Kam dem in Wirklichkeit nicht ansatzweise nahe


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2017)

dukestah schrieb:


> naja, Profile hatte auch mal einen Triathlon Lenkeraufsatz mit Dämpfung beworben, angeblich sollte man damit Bahnschienenschwellen überfahren können. Kam dem in Wirklichkeit nicht ansatzweise nahe



Chleudert die Purchen zu Poden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Februar 2017)

Zwei bikes,zwei Stützen,somit kein Ersatz!
Und ja,die flexen definitiv.
Habe seit einiger Zeit im Meles so eine Stütze,mir gefallen sie!


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Februar 2017)

Was bringen sie denn auf die Waage?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Februar 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Was bringen sie denn auf die Waage?


Nachdem die Stahlschrauben gegen Titanschrauben ausgetauscht sind,220g!


----------



## skaster (10. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Heid dring i an Whisky auf Di mit Mützerl





Woppes schrieb:


> Dem schließ ich mich an





Rommos schrieb:


> Whisky ist eine gute Idee



Und, was gab es?


----------



## Woppes (10. Februar 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Und, was gab es?







Sorry, für OT


----------



## Rommos (10. Februar 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Und, was gab es?


Hab überlegt, aber mach ich dann mit ein paar Freunden auf...






...alleine macht nicht so viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woppes (10. Februar 2017)

Darf ich dein Freund sein....


----------



## Rommos (10. Februar 2017)

...mal wieder On-Topic





Umrüstung für die Carbongabel....


----------



## sigma7 (10. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> P6 HiFlex in UD-Carbon matt aus Italien!Hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen,nur in UD-glossy.Anhang anzeigen 573316


Und wo? Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Februar 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Und wo? Gern auch per PN.


Hier aus dem Bikemarkt vom User Mr.Speed!


----------



## skaster (11. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hab überlegt, aber mach ich dann mit ein paar Freunden auf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK,  wo? Ich bring dann Verstärkung mit.







@Woppes auch gut, ich bin da aber eher beim Darkest. 
BTT


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Februar 2017)

Alles Anonyme hier!


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Alles Anonyme hier!



Jetzt sind sie aber nicht mehr Anonym


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2017)

Ich drink Tschäkicola


----------



## Rommos (11. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich drink Tschäkicola


Das letzte Mal vor ca. 30 Jahren - und 29 Jahre hat es gedauert, bis ich mich dann trotz der immer noch vorhandenen (grauenhaften) geschmacklichen Erinnerungen daran, getraut hab,  guten Whisky wirklich zu probieren


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2017)

Ich mag das aber, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (11. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich mag das aber, sorry


Darfst du ja - die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, sind wir froh darüber


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2017)

Aber ich würd auch gern Dein Freund sein


----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> OK,  wo? Ich bring dann Verstärkung mit.



Wo muss ich hin?


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Februar 2017)




----------



## froride (16. Februar 2017)

Tubeless Band 78mm


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Februar 2017)

Sieht aus wie ein Riesen-Elastomer! (für diejenigen, die sich noch an diese Federgabeln erinnern können )


----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Riesen-Elastomer! (für diejenigen, die sich noch an diese Federgabeln erinnern können )


Ach weißt du, bei kürzlich thematisierten Gabel von Steinerdesign gibts Elastomere sogar noch heute


----------



## Titanbein1302 (16. Februar 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


>




Was issn das für ne Marke und wie viel mm hat der?
Sieht nach 30 mm aus?


----------



## Vighor (16. Februar 2017)

Und da hab ich jetzt eine interessante Mail bekommen:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> zuerst möchten wir uns für Deine Geduld bedanken.
> 
> ...


Ist in der 170er Version bestelt (Länger passt nicht ins Turner) zum Testen.
Ich geh mal davon aus das die Gebraucht in der nächsten Zeit gut zu Verkaufen ist falls die mir doch nicht gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Februar 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Was issn das für ne Marke und wie viel mm hat der?
> Sieht nach 30 mm aus?



Ist ein Stoic on off in 30mm. Noch ein Megaforce war mir gerade zu viel Geld!


----------



## Vighor (16. Februar 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Ist ein Stoic on off in 30mm. Noch ein Megaforce war mir gerade zu viel Geld!


Den Megaforce gibt es auch nicht in 30mm.


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Februar 2017)

Vighor schrieb:


> Den Megaforce gibt es auch nicht in 30mm.



Doch gibt es, fahre ich schon min. 2 Jahre!


----------



## Sandro31 (16. Februar 2017)

Vighor schrieb:


> Den Megaforce gibt es auch nicht in 30mm.


Habe auch einen in 30mm länge


----------



## Peng999 (16. Februar 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Habe auch einen in 30mm länge


und ich zwei 

Sch...vergleichModus wieder aus


----------



## voon (16. Februar 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Habe auch einen in 30mm länge



Naja .. man sagt, so wichtig sei die Groesse jetzt ned ... aber .. 30mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ach weißt du, bei kürzlich thematisierten Gabel von Steinerdesign gibts Elastomere sogar noch heute


Krasser High Tech Scheiß! Die Dinger sind also nicht totzukriegen!



voon schrieb:


> Naja .. man sagt, so wichtig sei die Groesse jetzt ned ... aber .. 30mm?


Naja, streng genommen sind es bestimmt 31mm das ist ja dann nicht ganz so kurz.
Dazu noch ein lustiges Video, zumindest der Anfang:


----------



## voon (16. Februar 2017)

Schoener Downhill  Sogar grosse Felsplatten drin zum drueberrotzen .. abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Vighor (16. Februar 2017)

ok, dann war der nur zu schwer als ich nen leichten kurzen Vorbau nötig hatte .


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Februar 2017)

Vighor schrieb:


> ok, dann war der nur zu schwer als ich nen leichten kurzen Vorbau nötig hatte .


Den hab ich gerade bestellt, wenn auch für´s 24" Fat, wiegt nur 100g als 30er ohne Titanschrauben, Answer AME Stem:


----------



## Vighor (16. Februar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Den hab ich gerade bestellt, wenn auch für´s 24" Fat, wiegt nur 100g als 30er ohne Titanschrauben, Answer AME Stem:
> Anhang anzeigen 575502


Den hab ich hier liegen, mit titan Schrauben leichter als 100g  dachte 90gram, müsste ich kontrolieren.


----------



## voon (17. Februar 2017)

Montiert ja nix ohne Titanschrauben ... die 3 gramm auf die 100 KG Koerpergewicht + Bike sind einfach zu wichtig.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Februar 2017)

Naja, beim letzten Kinderbike-Vorbau war ich bei 83 Gramm (bei 60mm), da lag das Benchmark schon hoch. Witzigerweise sind die Stummelvorbauten meist viel schwerer als die langen 60er, liegt wohl am Enduro/DH Einsatzbereich. Da ist es schon ein Wunder, einen mit 100g zu finden. Erst recht, wenn man da mit Titanschräubchen noch 10 Gramm rausholen kann.

Ansonsten ist das natürlich vor allem eine psychologische Sache und Spieltrieb, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist und summiert sich dann irgendwann auf ein halbes Kilo, und spätestens das merkst Du dann.


----------



## voon (17. Februar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist



Ja. Das summiert sich mathematisch schon.



Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> und spätestens das merkst Du dann.



Nö. 0.5 KG mehr in der gefederten Masse merkt man als Normalfahrer kaum. Ein Racefahrer mit 6 KG Hardtail merkts evtl an ein paar Hunderstelsekunden.


Aber man muss das ned schoenreden. Manchmal muss man gewisse Dinge einfach haben und auf die Vernunft scheissen. Das kann ich dann nachvollziehen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Februar 2017)

Aber man muss das ned schoenreden. Manchmal muss man gewisse Dinge einfach haben und auf die Vernunft scheissen. Das kann ich dann nachvollziehen


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Februar 2017)

apropos...

kubis carbon gabel - 622 gr.  
zugehörige steckachse 150x15 - 126 gr. ...

mal kucken, in welches rad die gesteckt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> apropos...
> 
> kubis carbon gabel - 622 gr.
> zugehörige steckachse 150x15 - 126 gr. ...
> ...


Die hätte ich auch gern.....Wäre ich nicht zu schwer...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Februar 2017)

Genau, herrlich unvernünftig wie so vieles bei diesem Hobby. Ein Genuss. Bei meinem aktuellen Projekt reden wir übrigens nicht mehr über ein halbes Kilo, sondern über >3 Kilo.


----------



## voon (17. Februar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Genau, herrlich unvernünftig wie so vieles bei diesem Hobby. Ein Genuss. Bei meinem aktuellen Projekt reden wir übrigens nicht mehr über ein halbes Kilo, sondern über >3 Kilo.



Aber nicht durch Titanschraeubchen ;p


----------



## himbeerquark (17. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht ja 4 bis 5 M72xirgendwas Titanschrauben und 2 Räder dran?


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> apropos...
> 
> kubis carbon gabel - 622 gr.
> zugehörige steckachse 150x15 - 126 gr. ...
> ...



uuppps, ernüchternd... die alugabel vom 907 hat incl. steckachse auch nur 998 gr. - die jungs wissen, wie leichtbau geht... mit leichter bereifung liegt das 907 dann wohl bei 11,4 kilo...  da hatte ich mir mehr versprochen...


----------



## Rommos (18. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> uuppps, ernüchternd... die alugabel vom 907 hat incl. steckachse auch nur 998 gr. - die jungs wissen, wie leichtbau geht... mit leichter bereifung liegt das 907 dann wohl bei 11,4 kilo...  da hatte ich mir mehr versprochen...


echt nicht schlecht - aber 250gr. sparst trotzdem 

Und in Titan- und Aluschrauben das zu erleichtern wird schwieriger....


----------



## hw_doc (18. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> uuppps, ernüchternd... die alugabel vom 907 hat incl. steckachse auch nur 998 gr. - die jungs wissen, wie leichtbau geht... mit leichter bereifung liegt das 907 dann wohl bei 11,4 kilo...  da hatte ich mir mehr versprochen...



Ja, im Vergleich zur bildschönen, aber umso schwereren Felt-Gabel...


----------



## voon (19. Februar 2017)

Lieber nen Carbon-Leichtbaulenker. Die brechen immer an so besonders spannenden Trailstellen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2017)

voon schrieb:


> Lieber nen Carbon-Leichtbaulenker. Die brechen immer an so besonders spannenden Trailstellen.


Ich denke nicht... 




Aktuell für's Beargrease.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Februar 2017)

Das flutscht thematisch, naja fast. Fürs nicht so dicke Stache:






Mit 199g bei 740mm nicht ganz so leicht, aber hier hängen auch regelmäßig ein paar Kilo Gepäck dran.


----------



## mikeonbike (19. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



von r2-bikes?  war ich auch am überlegen... aber den syntace vector carbon zu ersetzen,  schien mir dann doch nicht so sinnvoll...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> von r2-bikes?  war ich auch am überlegen... aber den syntace vector carbon zu ersetzen,  schien mir dann doch nicht so sinnvoll...


Jup, auch! 
Habe die ganzen Niner-, Syntace- und 3T - Carbonparts Stück für Stück durch MCFK ersetzt.
Für das Beargrease fehlt mir noch die passende Stütze in UD matt und passender Länge..


----------



## hw_doc (19. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup, auch!
> Habe die ganzen Niner-, Syntace- und 3T - Carbonparts Stück für Stück durch MCFK ersetzt.
> Für das Beargrease fehlt mir noch die passende Stütze in UD matt und passender Länge..



Einfach so - also nicht aus funktionalen oder Haltbarkeitsgründen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Einfach so - also nicht aus funktionalen oder Haltbarkeitsgründen?


Nö, nur so. Ich mag es einheitlich.
Habe zwar fast alle Teile gecleant, aber 3K-Carbon hier, 12k dort, gepaart mit ein bissl UD, dann noch matt und/oder glossy...
Hat mich gestört.

Ebenso nervt mich aktuell die Optik meiner Tune KommVor Sättel ( alle kein UD), die zu keinem Rad mehr passen.

Klar, das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber so die Begründung.

Auslöser war mal wieder ein Aufbaufaden von Alex.
Gerne mal komplett ansehen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/scott-scale-rc-worldcup-2017.826040/


----------



## Vighor (20. Februar 2017)

Wer hat, der kann 

Nach heutigem Maileingang könnte ich mir jetzt gleich ne 2te Vecnum 200mm bestellen  leider ist das bei denen auf Mailadresse limitiert..
Aber wenn jemand mit meiner Mailadresse bestellen möchte dann sollte das zu Umgehen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (20. Februar 2017)

Frisch eingetroffen .... Dank eines Tipp's aus der SSP Ecke. 



 

... 26 Zähne und schön breite Aufnahme


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2017)

Uff, und vorn fährst du dann 50t?  
Aber hübsch sieht's aus.


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Februar 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Uff, und vorn fährst du dann 50t?
> Aber hübsch sieht's aus.



Übern Winter bin ich auf dem Moonlander 29/25 gefahren. 25er Ritzel geerntet aus einer alten Kassette. Aber nun soll eine neue Nabe ins Mooni und dazu ein vernünftiges SSP Ritzel. 

Ist vielleicht etwas speziell aber ich bin ja auch schon etwas älter


----------



## sigma7 (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## froride (23. Februar 2017)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Februar 2017)

Ich mach mal wieder einen Versuch.
Kenda Fatbike Felgenband.

Angegebene Farbe -> Rot, Gewicht -> 65g

Farbe in echt -> Orange, Gewicht <65g.









Bin unsicher ob das so ins DD kommt.


----------



## Chevy86 (23. Februar 2017)

Da ich immer wieder einiges an Schlamm mit nach Hause genommen habe, habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen für etwas Schutz an Rad zu sorgen, damit die Schlechtwetterfahrten angenehmer werden.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2017)

Bei euch scheints ja richtig naß zu sein  Vielleicht wäre das Teil noch was 
Farbe würde ja passen 








G.


----------



## Chevy86 (23. Februar 2017)

Ok damit wäre dann auch der Schutz von oben perfekt. Und das Design wird nur dezent beeinflusst.


----------



## criscross (23. Februar 2017)

da hab ich auch noch nen rundum Schutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (25. Februar 2017)

Gut bewährt im Moonlander nun auch ein Paar für's Ritchey ...



 

Sixpack Vegas mit Pedalkörper aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. Februar 2017)

Was Gutes fürn Arsch


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Februar 2017)

Vernunft sagt....NEIN!
Ehefrau sagt NEIN!
Geldbeutel sagt NEIN!
Konto sagt NEIN!
Universum sagt NEIN!

Plastegabel ...GEKAUFT !!!


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Vernunft sagt....NEIN!
> Ehefrau sagt NEIN!
> Geldbeutel sagt NEIN!
> Konto sagt NEIN!
> ...



Oller nachmacher


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Februar 2017)

Ja ich hab das Zeug immer ne Woche nach Dir 

Nur irgendwie brauch ich jetzt noch nen Rahmen


----------



## Vighor (2. März 2017)

Das Turner wirdein halbes kilo schwerer ..


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)

Geldsack,ich durfte nur die hier!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)

Und die hier......1220g und 116mm breit (auf 90er Felge).


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2017)

Neulich noch vom  in Form einer Farley-Kurbel geschrieben - schon läuft mir eine über den Weg:




Hoffentlich hab ich bald Zeit für den Einzug ins Fat Chili...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. März 2017)

Passt aber nicht so ganz zusammen @Meister-Dieter 

Oder werden die Parts an unterschiedlichen Bikes montiert?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Passt aber nicht so ganz zusammen @Meister-Dieter
> 
> Oder werden die Parts an unterschiedlichen Bikes montiert?


Na logisch!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)




----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Geldsack,ich durfte nur die hier!Anhang anzeigen 580153



Ist das die 135er Plastikversion?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist das die 135er Plastikversion?


Yes!


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Yes!



Was wiegt die denn?
(Und trau dem Hebel der Achse nicht zu viel zu...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was wiegt die denn?
> (Und trau dem Hebel der Achse nicht zu viel zu...)


Die wiegt 2050g ungekürzt und die Achse fliegt eh raus!
Da wird morgen die Drehmaschine angeworfen!


----------



## Fatpak (2. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 580159


Das nenn ich FAT 

schon Probe gefahren und erste Eindrücke?
#moreinfozplz


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Das nenn ich FAT
> 
> schon Probe gefahren und erste Eindrücke?
> #moreinfozplz


Nö,leider nicht.
Hab ich doch erst heute gegen 17Uhr abgeholt!


----------



## F7 Uli (2. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 580159




Die hättest auch für mich mitbringen können ))


----------



## skaster (2. März 2017)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das Turner wirdein halbes kilo schwerer ..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580142


Musst du die noch aufpumpen? Sieht so jedenfalls nicht nach 160mm aus.


----------



## Vighor (2. März 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Musst du die noch aufpumpen? Sieht so jedenfalls nicht nach 160mm aus.


Manual kontroliert, muss noch aufgepumpt werden. Wird mit weniger als 30psi aufgepumpt geliefert.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. März 2017)

@Meister-Dieter 
was für ne USD ist das und sag mal wie sich der Apache fährt....wäre für mich auch ne option wenn ich mit frauchen rennradfahren will gehen.
der apache ist aber schon echt schweine teuer......
danke dir schonmal.


----------



## skaster (3. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> @Meister-Dieter
> was für ne USD ist das und sag mal wie sich der Apache fährt....wäre für mich auch ne option wenn ich mit frauchen rennradfahren will gehen.
> der apache ist aber schon echt schweine teuer......
> danke dir schonmal.


Das ist die Saso Carbon.


----------



## mikeonbike (3. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 580159



...damit kannst du jetzt endlich mal im gelände fahren - traktion satt (um die alte diskussion mal wiederzubeleben )...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ...damit kannst du jetzt endlich mal im gelände fahren - traktion satt (um die alte diskussion mal wiederzubeleben )...


 neiiiiinnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2017)




----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. März 2017)

Geniales Rücklicht. 
Habe ich auch. Top


----------



## hw_doc (3. März 2017)

Mal antesten...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Geniales Rücklicht.
> Habe ich auch. Top


Ich auch (aber in rot mit rotem Glas, ist ja schließlich´n Rotlicht). Hinter mir jammern sie immer, wenn ich bremse, weil dann das Inferno losbricht


----------



## Vighor (4. März 2017)

Spot the difference


----------



## Fatpak (4. März 2017)

Vighor schrieb:


> Spot the difference Anhang anzeigen 580599


ist fast wie bei uns 
#Fotoqualitaugenix
edit: grad geschnallt sind 2 Bilder und nicht 2 Bike


----------



## mikeonbike (4. März 2017)

Mal kucken, ob wir unter 11 kg kommen...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. März 2017)

Mal wieder etwas Felgenband.
Und wiedermal nicht rot genug.
Aber ich hab die Schnauze jetzt voll und habs verbaut [emoji14] 





Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. März 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas Felgenband.
> Und wiedermal nicht rot genug.
> Aber ich hab die Schnauze jetzt voll und habs verbaut [emoji14]
> 
> ...




Ich hab bei meinem Reflektorband genommen , das ist eigentlich Rot genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. März 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas Felgenband.
> Und wiedermal nicht rot genug.
> Aber ich hab die Schnauze jetzt voll und habs verbaut [emoji14]
> 
> ...



Auch bei Surly musst Du mit Weiß unterfüttern, dann kommen die Farben raus.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. März 2017)

Das rot hat einfach keine "Tiefe". Wenn ich mal Lust hab kommt das Reflexband rein.

Dieses Surly Band scheint ein neues zu sein. Weniger Gewicht und heller. Besteht aus Nylon.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem Reflektorband genommen , das ist eigentlich Rot genug
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580789



Wenn es angestrahlt wird ( hier mit Blitzlicht ) leuchtet es sehr hell .


----------



## Rommos (4. März 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das rot hat einfach keine "Tiefe". Wenn ich mal Lust hab kommt das Reflexband rein.
> 
> Dieses Surly Band scheint ein neues zu sein. Weniger Gewicht und heller. Besteht aus Nylon.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk



Also das rote 3m Bling-tape, das Fattystripper hat (hab es so noch nirgends anders gefunden...), das kommt schon sehr schön tiefrot.

Hier, leider nicht so groß zu erkennen...


----------



## mikeonbike (5. März 2017)

da war doch noch was...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. März 2017)

Du hast doch im Lotto gewonnen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (5. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Du hast doch im Lotto gewonnen!?



Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit ...


----------



## Vighor (5. März 2017)

Die gibts für 70 euro auf ebay ..


----------



## mikeonbike (5. März 2017)

Na, na, na, aber nüsch neu ...


----------



## Vighor (5. März 2017)

Oder besser gesagt gabs ..
Hab ich für meinen unbenutzten KommVor bezahlt, der hatte dan aber nicht meine Wunschfarbe aber zum Probieren bin ich dann einfach Farbenblind


----------



## Hilfmernauf (5. März 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Also das rote 3m Bling-tape, das Fattystripper hat (hab es so noch nirgends anders gefunden...), das kommt schon sehr schön tiefrot.
> 
> Hier, leider nicht so groß zu erkennen...


Rommos, was ist das für ein Fahrrad?

Hauke


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. März 2017)

@mikeonbike bist du noch nicht fertig mit deiner Montage?


----------



## mikeonbike (5. März 2017)

heut hab ich erst einmal die wohnung meiner schwiegermutter umgebaut ...


----------



## Rommos (5. März 2017)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Rommos, was ist das für ein Fahrrad?
> 
> Hauke


Servus Hauke, einfach mal den Link zum 26+ Aufbauthread klicken.

LG
Roman


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> heut hab ich erst einmal die wohnung meiner schwiegermutter umgebaut ...



Nice, zahlt sich immer irgendwann aus, jeden Tag eine gute Tat.


----------



## Messerharry (6. März 2017)

was wurde aus Deiner Besichtigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (7. März 2017)

Leider nix passendes dabei, bin ja nicht auf puren Luxus aus, aber ein uralt Bad mit dunkelgrünen Kacheln und PVC sind bei 14 €/qm kalt ne Frechheit. 
Die andere ist dann doch nur für Mieter ohne Hund geeignet, warum sagt man das nicht gleich.

Hätte am liebsten meinen 3,5kg Zwergdackel auf die blöde Kuh gehetzt.

Aber was soll's, nächste Woche geht's weiter, wer weiss wofür es gut ist.

Und bei Dir, hast nicht Lust auf's FatbikeMeeting in der Pfalz?
Wird bestimmt geil, und es gibt Trails.


----------



## Messerharry (7. März 2017)

der Bayer hat doch mein Campingplatz lobgehuddel schon als Zusage gewertet


----------



## hw_doc (7. März 2017)

Back on topic:


----------



## Speedskater (8. März 2017)

Die Sattelstütze für Moppel ist eingetroffen.


----------



## Sandro31 (9. März 2017)

Für das Levo, Race Face Turbine R 35 und 40mm Länge.
Mit Titanschrauben 120g.
Weis nur nicht was für einen Carbon Lenker ich nehme .


----------



## ufp (9. März 2017)

Warum bzw wozu 35mm?


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. März 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Weis nur nicht was für einen Carbon Lenker ich nehme .



Easton Haven? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...aven-35-carbon-riserbar-lenker-/rp-prod125099


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2017)

Fügt mtb-news hier heimlich ref-links ein? Da wird man ja unfreiwillig zum Promoter


ufp schrieb:


> Warum bzw wozu 35mm?


Das gleiche könnte man über 31,8 mm fragen, denn die Gründe/Argumente sind die selben.


----------



## ufp (9. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Fügt mtb-news hier heimlich ref-links ein? Da wird man ja unfreiwillig zum Promoter
> 
> Das gleiche könnte man über 31,8 mm fragen, denn die Gründe/Argumente sind die selben.


Noch stärker, noch steifer, noch flexibler, noch cooler und gerade für ein Fat Bike noch notwendiger (noch mehr Enduro)?
Wieder ein Marketingopfer mehr. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (9. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Fügt mtb-news hier heimlich ref-links ein? Da wird man ja unfreiwillig zum Promoter


Ja, leider. Seit kurzem. Das ist echt die Krätze.


----------



## Sandro31 (9. März 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Warum bzw wozu 35mm?


Weil der 31,8 so mikrich bei dem dicken Unterrohr des Levo aussieht und in Verbindung mit dem Lenker ( dünnere Wände bei höherer steifigkeit ) auch noch leichter ist! Aber die Frage ist doch wieso nicht!


----------



## Sandro31 (9. März 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Noch stärker, noch steifer, noch flexibler, noch cooler und gerade für ein Fat Bike noch notwendiger (noch mehr Enduro)?
> Wieder ein Marketingopfer mehr. Aber jedem das Seine.


Das ist Ansichtssache, es sprechen mehr Argumente dafür als dagegen!


----------



## Vighor (9. März 2017)

Mit der Fatlab ist auch die 35mm Version nicht genug, muss dann mindestenz 43mm sein


----------



## ufp (9. März 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache, es sprechen mehr Argumente dafür als dagegen!


Ok, wenn du meinst. Bzw wenn du es spürst /merkst.


----------



## Sandro31 (9. März 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Easton Haven? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...aven-35-carbon-riserbar-lenker-/rp-prod125099


Danke für den Link , der ist ja so günstig habe ihn gleich bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (9. März 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Ok, wenn du meinst. Bzw wenn du es spürst /merkst.


Ich wollte mir doch sowieso einen neuen kaufen und da ist es doch besser einen zu nehmen der optisch besser zu den Bike passt und wenn er auch noch leichter und steifer ist


----------



## Bullbaer (9. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Back on topic:
> Anhang anzeigen 581931


Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild vom Freilauf einstellen. Möchte wissen was Salsa verbaut. Ich brauche Ersatznabe und tendiere zu Salsa oder Hope.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. März 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild vom Freilauf einstellen. Möchte wissen was Salsa verbaut. Ich brauche Ersatznabe und tendiere zu Salsa oder Hope.


 Tue dir selbst einen Gefallen und kauf dir ne Hope.
 Da bekommst du wenigstens zeitnah Ersatzteile!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Tue dir selbst einen Gefallen und kauf dir ne Hope.
> Da bekommst du wenigstens zeitnah Ersatzteile!



Die Formulas  sind top und mMn robuster (wir reden von der Conversion, nicht von der normalen Salsa-Nabe, so wie im Mukluk), aber ich würde auch zu Hope raten.
Ersatzteilbeschaffung und Umbaumöglichkeit sind einfach besser.


----------



## Bullbaer (9. März 2017)

Hintergrund: 9:Zero:7 montiert.
Was für ein Schei55. Kommt von Choosen TW und E-Teile nicht zu bekommen.
Was habe ich denn gekauft?


----------



## -zor- (9. März 2017)

heute mal nischt fürs Bike 



 

jetzt kann das schöne Wetter kommen


----------



## hw_doc (9. März 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild vom Freilauf einstellen. Möchte wissen was Salsa verbaut. Ich brauche Ersatznabe und tendiere zu Salsa oder Hope.



Also wenn Du es laut magst, bleibt nur Hope von den beiden Kandidaten übrig..
Zur Haltbarkeit wurde hier schon ein paarmal geschrieben, dass die Qualität abgenommen hätte. Meine beiden Fatsno laufen noch problemlos. Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit dürfte bei Hope im Zweifelsfall auch besser sein - oder man hat Glück: Salsa geben für alles brav Teilenummern an, aber die Verfügbarkeit steht auf ner anderen Seite.


----------



## Bullbaer (9. März 2017)

Entscheidung steht: Hope.


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. März 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> heute mal nischt fürs Bike
> Anhang anzeigen 582601
> jetzt kann das schöne Wetter kommen


 genau das Exemplar hab ich auch schon seit 5 Monaten auf der Kaufliste. Ist eines der wenigen, die lang und stabil genug sind und bis 150kg tragen.  Da passt das Fatbike und nen Rucksack auch noch mit rauf.


----------



## Alex0303 (10. März 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Easton Haven? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...aven-35-carbon-riserbar-lenker-/rp-prod125099



Also diesen Link zu posten ist unmoralisch...
Ich muss mich grad echt zusammenreißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. März 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Also diesen Link zu posten ist unmoralisch...
> Ich muss mich grad echt zusammenreißen


Warum?


----------



## Sandro31 (10. März 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Also diesen Link zu posten ist unmoralisch...
> Ich muss mich grad echt zusammenreißen


Ich musste auch zweimal hinschauen und habe sofort bestellt!


----------



## rsu (10. März 2017)

Nach einem guten Angebot beim grossen A.... für 300€ habe ich mir die Thule RoundTrip Traveler Biketasche bestellt.

Glück gehabt, Fatbike passt rein 





Ein Laufrad passt nach Luft rauslassen in die Seitentasche. Das andere Laufrad muss in die Haupttasche:





Gesamtgewicht kommt auf 21.5kg, da bleibt noch etwas Luft für Polstermaterial. Braucht es aber auch da die Tasche sonst nur dünn gepolstert ist. Reissverschlüsse für die Laufradeinschübe könnten stabiler sein.

Wer wenig Platz hat kann die Tasche auf ca 135x40x30cm zusammen legen





PS: Die Gabelaufnahme hat Adapter für 9mm, 15mm und 20mm. Die Einbaubreite ist natürlich nicht für Fatbikes vorgesehen. Bei 15mm kann man aber selber leicht mit ner Kunststoffhülse nachhelfen wenn man das spielfrei haben möchte


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. März 2017)

rsu schrieb:


> Nach einem guten Angebot beim grossen A.... für 300€ habe ich mir die Thule RoundTrip Traveler Biketasche bestellt.
> 
> Glück gehabt, Fatbike passt rein
> Anhang anzeigen 582996
> ...



...... viel wichtiger: wo geht es hin ??


----------



## rsu (11. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...... viel wichtiger: wo geht es hin ??



Lass Dich überraschen...  Mehr dann im Juni...


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. März 2017)

kommst du zurück nach Germany 
wir sind mal gespannt wo die Reise hingeht!!!


----------



## Alex0303 (13. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Warum?



Hab mich gerade so noch dran erinnert, dass mir 750 etwas zu schmal sind.
Puh. Glück gehabt


----------



## rsu (13. März 2017)

Wird ein teurer Monat...

Nextie 26XS85

Gewicht: ca 530g und ca 540g


----------



## hw_doc (13. März 2017)

rsu schrieb:


> Wird ein teurer Monat...
> 
> Nextie 26XS85
> 
> ...



Da biste platt...  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (13. März 2017)

Ja, wegen Geldmangel musste ich Dir jetzt den Flowbeist verkaufen - da bin ich platt 

Herstellerangabe zum Gewicht sind 520g, Übergewicht von +10g/+20g liegt also noch im Rahmen


----------



## hw_doc (13. März 2017)

rsu schrieb:


> Ja, wegen Geldmangel musste ich Dir jetzt den Flowbeist verkaufen - da bin ich platt
> 
> Herstellerangabe zum Gewicht sind 520g, Übergewicht von +10g/+20g liegt also noch im Rahmen





Zerlegst Du dafür die DT-Laufräder?
Falls nicht: Hier liegen noch ein paar Naben:
http://www.tutti.ch/zuerich/sport-o...ope-fatsno-schwarz-12x197-15x150_12801977.htm


----------



## rsu (13. März 2017)

Danke, Du kennst tutti.ch ??

Habe mir bereits einzelne DT Naben besorgt, der BR2250 dient als Zweit-LRsatz für die Spikereifen - Luxusprobleme


----------



## hw_doc (13. März 2017)

rsu schrieb:


> Danke, Du kennst tutti.ch ??
> 
> Habe mir bereits einzelne DT Naben besorgt, der BR2250 dient als Zweit-LRsatz für die Spikereifen - Luxusprobleme



Nee, aber der Link war AFAIR im Verkaufslink-Faden zu finden...  B)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. März 2017)

2. Paar Black One diesmal farbig passend. Das 1 Paar wandert ans Scale+

310g und absolut robust. Da mach ich keine Experimente. Leichter und oder Titan würde ich wahrscheinlich extrem schnell zerstören.





Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. März 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> 2. Paar Black One diesmal farbig passend. Das 1 Paar wandert ans Scale+
> 
> 310g und absolut robust. Da mach ich keine Experimente. Leichter und oder Titan würde ich wahrscheinlich extrem schnell zerstören.
> 
> ...




Die Pedale sind wirklich Klasse 
Nur die Schraub-Pins sind etwas Empfindlich , da musste ich letztes Jahr bestimmt schon 6 oder 7 Auswechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (18. März 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Easton Haven? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...aven-35-carbon-riserbar-lenker-/rp-prod125099


Nochmal Danke für den Link
Ist schon wieder 18€ teurer geworden


----------



## bikebecker (19. März 2017)

Hallo
Auch mal was neues gekauft.


 


 
Azonic Kamikaze RL Die haben richtig grip, mal sehen wie lange sie halten. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. März 2017)

Wieder mal andere Scheiben testen. Die "alten" Trickstuff sind ans Scale+ gewandert. Knappe 80g rotierende Masse gespart 

Aber Leichtbau um jeden Preis soll es ja nicht sein bevor gleich der Kommentar kommt es gäbe ja leichtere [emoji14]


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2017)




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. März 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 585779 Anhang anzeigen 585780
> Nochmal Danke für den Link
> Ist schon wieder 18€ teurer geworden


Und, schon verbaut und probegefahren? Ich wusste, du würdest 20mm und Black/Black nehmen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 587361



Biste schon wieder Ausgerüstet für den nächsten Overnighter ?????


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Biste schon wieder Ausgerüstet für den nächsten Overnighter ?????



Hab nichts geplant (außer Dahn)


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab nichts geplant (außer Dahn)



Das reicht aber nicht für uns alle


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das reicht aber nicht für uns alle



Das war doch sicher nur die Liste, was alles in unserem Startsackerl drin ist.


----------



## Sandro31 (23. März 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und, schon verbaut und probegefahren? Ich wusste, du würdest 20mm und Black/Black nehmen.


Ja,ist schon angebaut, ist alles super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (24. März 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auch mal was neues gekauft.
> Anhang anzeigen 586076
> Anhang anzeigen 586077
> ...



Hoffentlich länger als meine sudpin IV.
Die sind nach 5 Monaten platt


----------



## fatbikepeg (24. März 2017)

Der Eislaster benötigt nun nach 4100km neue Bremsbesohlung:


----------



## Sandro31 (25. März 2017)

Neue Scheiben , die einteiligen nerven


----------



## ufp (25. März 2017)

Ein fetter Lenker an den Bremshebeln:


----------



## Sandro31 (25. März 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Ein fetter Lenker an den Bremshebeln:
> Anhang anzeigen 587880 Anhang anzeigen 587881


Holzlenker?


----------



## hw_doc (25. März 2017)

Liegt schon länger, aber ich wollt eigentlich warten, bis der Antrieb nicht nur mess- sondern auch spürbar runter ist. Nun isses doch schon passiert:


 
Bashguard von Race Face, dazu testhalber ein paar günstige Pedale und ne Sattelklemme aus England.


----------



## Optimizer (25. März 2017)

Hab mir mal 203mm gegönnt:


 

Und noch was kleines, schwarzes für was Großes bald kommendes:


----------



## shibby68 (25. März 2017)

Welche Gabel folgt @Optimizer


----------



## bikebecker (25. März 2017)

Hallo 
Ist zwar für das Halbfette, aber ich hoffe das ist okay. 


 


 
Sixpack Vegas,  @cherokee190 Danke für den Tipp. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. März 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Welche Gabel folgt @Optimizer


Die, die Dummerweise am Montag mit der Post kommt, wobei ich bis Dienstag auf Dienstreise bin...ich spann euch noch ein bisschen auf die lange Folter.


----------



## murmel04 (25. März 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist zwar für das Halbfette, aber ich hoffe das ist okay.
> Anhang anzeigen 588038
> Anhang anzeigen 588040
> ...



Hattest du nicht die Kamikaze von Azonic


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. März 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die, die Dummerweise am Montag mit der Post kommt, wobei ich bis Dienstag auf Dienstreise bin...ich spann euch noch ein bisschen auf die lange Folter.



Ich hätte Montags Zeit, schick den Postboten grad bei mir vorbei


----------



## shibby68 (25. März 2017)

Paketen "Lauf" ich nicht hinterher


----------



## bikebecker (25. März 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht die Kamikaze von Azonic


Ja, auf dem Fatbike,  die Sixpack sind auf dem Halbfetten. Sie sind schön leicht und der Grip ist super, und bei "Feindkontakt" kommt nicht gleich das blanke Alu raus.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## hw_doc (25. März 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Paketen "Lauf" ich nicht hinterher



Ganz





oder halb?


----------



## Fabeymer (26. März 2017)

Kralle im Carbonschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (26. März 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kralle im Carbonschaft?



Keine Bange, bei der Lauf wird ein Expander mitgeliefert.  B)


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kralle im Carbonschaft?


Da hat einer aufgepasst!


----------



## FR-Sniper (28. März 2017)

nicht direkt neu, nur fast neu vom Enduro übernohmen, Kettenblatt (28T statt 30T) und  Hope Sattelklemme.


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2017)

Ich löse auf:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. März 2017)

Cool, sag mal mehr dazu.. wieviel Federweg? Einbaulänge? was wiegt das gute Stück? Und vor allem, wenn Du sie drin hast: Wie fährt das Ding?


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Cool, sag mal mehr dazu.. wieviel Federweg? Einbaulänge? was wiegt das gute Stück? Und vor allem, wenn Du sie drin hast: Wie fährt das Ding?


100mm, 505mm, mindestens 1kg mehr als vorher, muss mir heute noch ne Dämpferpumpe kaufen gehen.

Was aber das aller....allerwichtigste ist. Die Eloxalknöppe passen überhaupt garnicht zum Rest des Bikes und müssen schwarz lackiert werden!!!


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. März 2017)

wenn wir gerade beim Fragen sind, was muß man für so ein Schmuckstück anlegen?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (29. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wenn wir gerade beim Fragen sind, was muß man für so ein Schmuckstück anlegen?


Musst du gugge bei dem Händler des Vertrauens. 
WWW.fatbike24.de


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wenn wir gerade beim Fragen sind, was muß man für so ein Schmuckstück anlegen?


Vorallem brauchst du gute Nerven, wenn die Holde die Rechnung in die Finger bekommen hat....


----------



## shibby68 (29. März 2017)

ne dann brauchste einfach ganz viele kartons schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2017)

Hier kommt schon seit vierzehn Tagen fast jeden Tag ein Paket von *Z*


----------



## hw_doc (29. März 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 100mm, 505mm, mindestens 1kg mehr als vorher, muss mir heute noch ne Dämpferpumpe kaufen gehen.
> 
> Was aber das aller....allerwichtigste ist. Die Eloxalknöppe passen überhaupt garnicht zum Rest des Bikes und müssen schwarz lackiert werden!!!



Mit ner Lauf wäre das nicht passiert!  B)


----------



## Rommos (29. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mit ner Lauf wäre das nicht passiert!  B)


Aber das Rechnungsproblem bleibt....


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. März 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hier kommt schon seit vierzehn Tagen fast jeden Tag ein Paket von *Z*



Schuhe kauft man in.........  na????


----------



## murmel04 (29. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schuhe kauft man in.........  na????



Hibike, BMO und  Co


----------



## crossy-pietro (29. März 2017)

...Hauenstein - (Shoe-City), sorry für OT aber ich war da auch schon paar mal. @Fibbs79


----------



## klausklein (29. März 2017)

So habe jetzt mal das Zweitbike mit 10-50 ausgestattet.
"Eagle für den der nur noch bis 11 zählen  (schalten)kann


----------



## Titanbein1302 (29. März 2017)

Boah was ein pizzateller?


----------



## klausklein (29. März 2017)

Ich liebe Pizza


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (29. März 2017)

Was haste für ein Schaltwerk? 
Lang. Mittellang?


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. März 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Vorallem brauchst du gute Nerven, wenn die Holde die Rechnung in die Finger bekommen hat....



Hab gerade mal geschaut, ich hätte fast mit mehr gerechnet!


----------



## klausklein (29. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Was haste für ein Schaltwerk?
> Lang. Mittellang?


hab ein XTR 9000 mit Garbaruk Schaltwerkkäfig


----------



## rsu (29. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal geschaut, ich hätte fast mit mehr gerechnet!



Vergiss die Gabel, bei Deinem Bikestolpern ist die Gefahr doch viel zu hoch dass Du Dir da die Eloxalschicht ramponierst  Da helfen auch die Carbonverhüterli für 100 EUR nicht viel, meine ich mal... aber kannst es ja mal versuchen


----------



## hw_doc (29. März 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Aber das Rechnungsproblem bleibt....



Nimmt man beim Island-Urlaub mit!  B)


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. März 2017)

@rsu ich fahr doch eh nur im Winter FAT, jetzt ist wieder Enduro Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchakkaZulu (31. März 2017)

Da bei meinem Monster die Innenlager (nach nur 4800km) immer mehr die Akustik vom Kaffeemühlen hatten, habe ich mir jetzt Ersatz besorgt:


----------



## Alex0303 (2. April 2017)

Nicht selbst gekauft, dafür vom Bikedealer meines Vertrauens zum Geburtstag bekommen.... 





 

Nach der nächsten Wäsche duftet mein Dickerchen nach Kokos und Mango


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2017)

Hab ich geschenkt gekriegt, das kleine dicke Ding


----------



## Bubba. (4. April 2017)

ui, die sieht aber schick aus! ist die für unterwegs, also passt die in den Rucksack? 
und welches Modell ist das?  Danke! 
@barbarissima


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2017)

Jepp, sie passt gut in den Rucksack. Das ist die Micro Floor Drive XL von Lezyne. Während man sich mit der normalen Micro Floor Drive unterwegs schon mal einen Wolf pumpt, hat man mit der XL den Reifen erstaunlich schnell aufgepumpt.
Hier mal der Größenvergleich:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. April 2017)

Da ich krankheitstechnisch schon wieder mit Männergrippe (Nahtoderfahrung) gequält bin.....hab ich etwas eingekauft.





Da ich mit den Shimano Belägen an der Zee einfach nicht klar komme, egal ob Resin oder Sinter.....Gibt's diesmal was von denen deren Scheiben ich schon genial finde.

Eine Kettenlehre von BBB gab's auch, aber kein Bild.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marcy666 (7. April 2017)

Seit langer Zeit mal wieder was neues für das FatCaad,
das ich das noch erleben darf ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. April 2017)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Seit langer Zeit mal wieder was neues für das FatCaad,
> das ich das noch erleben darf ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 591827 Anhang anzeigen 591828



Gratuliere 

Meine hab ich ja schon seit etwa zwei Jahren und bin immer noch Begeistert


----------



## Marcy666 (7. April 2017)

Heute mal ein kleine Runde mit der Moveloc gedreht ...

... gefällt mir; 

Hebel passt mir von der Bedienung und auch das mit den 4 Stufen ist kein Nachteil.
Die 200mm sind bei technischen/steilen Abgahrten ein Traum.


----------



## Fatster (8. April 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gratuliere
> 
> Meine hab ich ja schon seit etwa zwei Jahren und bin immer noch Begeistert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 591992



Und hat sich in den zwei Jahren irgendwann mal sowas wie "Spiel" bemerkbar gemacht? 
200mm Absenkung ist ja schon der Wahnsinn. Stelle mir aufgrund des langen Hubs allerdings vor, dass das mit der Zeit zu "wackeln" beginnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (8. April 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und hat sich in den zwei Jahren irgendwann mal sowas wie "Spiel" bemerkbar gemacht?
> 200mm Absenkung ist ja schon der Wahnsinn. Stelle mir aufgrund des langen Hubs allerdings vor, dass das mit der Zeit zu "wackeln" beginnt




Ganz leichtes Spiel hatte sie schon von Anfang an , aber das hatten meine anderen auch ( Reverb und KS ) .
Meinem Gefühl nach hat sich das über die Zeit nicht besonders Geändert. ( kann man aber Einstellen )
Vor etwa einem Jahr hatte ich mal das Problem , das der Verriegelungsbolzen ( erste Serie !) nicht mehr sauber Eingerastet ist , aber das wurde sehr schnell ( innerhalb von 4 Tagen ) durch Vecnum behoben.
Wenn mein Zweitrad ( Santa Cruze Hightower B+ ) nicht Innenverlegte Züge hätte , würde ich mir dafür auch sofort eine Moveloc 200 kaufen .


----------



## Peng999 (12. April 2017)

So mein neuer Schlafsack für den nächsten Overnighter

Fibbs79 Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Berganbeter (12. April 2017)

So,mal wieder was für'n  Laster:endlich bei Badeausflügen keinen Rucksack mehr!
Muss nur noch bissl optimiert werden.


----------



## Peng999 (12. April 2017)

Hättest du mal bitte ein Fabrikat und ca. Preis


----------



## Mr_Slow (13. April 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Hättest du mal bitte ein Fabrikat und ca. Preis


Wenn du die Rahmentasche meinst ?

Gibt es hier:

https://www.amazon.de/Ibera-Fahrrad...ie=UTF8&qid=1492058964&sr=8-17&keywords=ibera

für ca. 20 Euro


----------



## Peng999 (13. April 2017)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Wenn du die Rahmentasche meinst ?
> 
> Gibt es hier:
> 
> ...




Hey

ne meinte den hinteren Gepäckträger, hatte meine Farren nicht eindeutig gestellt


----------



## Berganbeter (13. April 2017)

Die Rahmentasche ist korrekt.Eigentlich meinte ich aber den Gepäckträger als neues Teil. 15.- Euro das Teil,Stahl,bis 25kg
belastbar,ich finde gewichtsmäßig nicht sehr schwer.Gekauft bei SportsDirekt.com. Montage an der Sattelklemme ist kinderleicht,nur für die Rahmenbefestigung braucht man noch zwei passende Schellen.Ist bei mir noch nicht die Lösung,da ich den Gepäcksträger erst auf's neue Fatty montiere.Ach ja,dort wo die zwei kurzen Stangen(Sattelstütze-Gepäcksträger)montiert werden hab ich noch zwei Distanzhülsen aus einem Alurohr(ca.1cm)zurechtgeschnitten,damit das ganze dort spannungsfrei sitzt).


----------



## Tomwptp (13. April 2017)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Wenn du die Rahmentasche meinst ?
> 
> Gibt es hier:
> 
> ...



Hallo
Welche Größe hat die Tasche da an Deinem Mobster?
Danke


----------



## Berganbeter (13. April 2017)

Das ist sicher die L Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Slow (13. April 2017)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Das ist sicher die L Größe.


Korrekt und der Mobsterrahmen hat die Größe M


----------



## cherokee190 (15. April 2017)

Nix Besonderes, aber irgend wie ist immer der Schnellspanner im Weg gewesen ...



 

Spann(schaub)achse für's Mooni von XLC


----------



## SchakkaZulu (20. April 2017)

Mein Monster hat eine neue Hecktasche bekommen. Da ich meinen absenkbare Sattelstütze behalten wollte habe ich mir aus einer alten Sattelstütze einen alternativen Anker gebastelt. 



 

Am Pfingsten gehts mit der Familie 5 Tage auf Tour. Dann habe ich das ganze Toursetup mal aufgebaut und ne Minitour gedreht.

 
Ich glaube ich muss dem Anhänger noch einen vernünftigen Reifen Spendieren ;-)


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. April 2017)

SchakkaZulu schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 595983
> Ich glaube ich muss dem Anhänger noch einen vernünftigen Reifen Spendieren ;-)



 Unbedingt , so geht das ja gar nicht


----------



## froride (21. April 2017)

Sommerreifen:


----------



## a18tlau (21. April 2017)

Neue Teile
Dtswiss/Hope
Magura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (21. April 2017)

SchakkaZulu schrieb:


> Mein Monster hat eine neue Hecktasche bekommen. Da ich meinen absenkbare Sattelstütze behalten wollte habe ich mir aus einer alten Sattelstütze einen alternativen Anker gebastelt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 595984
> 
> ...



Die Tasche ist Klasse...gute Wahl.

Viel Spaß auf der Tour


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. April 2017)

Durch mein knie kann ich nicht fahren. Aber nen Service + Traveln bietet sich da an. Dazu kamen passend vor ein paar Minuten die Utensilien 





Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mick-Omega (22. April 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Nix Besonderes, aber irgend wie ist immer der Schnellspanner im Weg gewesen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 594315
> 
> Spann(schaub)achse für's Mooni von XLC



Welche Achslängen hast du denn? Ich finde nur das normale Set mit 5x100 & 5x135. Fürs Fatty bräuchte ich 5x135 & 5x170.


Gruss,Michael


----------



## cherokee190 (22. April 2017)

in diesem Fall 135 mm vorn und hinten


----------



## Mick-Omega (22. April 2017)

Okay, danke! Schade.


----------



## hw_doc (24. April 2017)

Post aus den Niederlanden!






 

Und es war tatsächlich kein Ytong-Stein drin - angesichts des Preises hab ich mit nem Haken gerechnet...  B)


----------



## Gravelander (24. April 2017)

wie war denn der Preis wenn man fragen darf? (bin auch auf der Suche nach einer verhältnismäßig preiswerten Carbonara)


----------



## hw_doc (25. April 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


> wie war denn der Preis wenn man fragen darf? (bin auch auf der Suche nach einer verhältnismäßig preiswerten Carbonara)



749 Euro inkl. Versand!   B)
Da Lauf die 5 Jahre Garantie nur für den Erstkäufer anbietet, war es mir wichtig, mit einem Neukauf auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Mick-Omega (25. April 2017)

Nachdem am Fatty ein "Geiles Teil" den Lenker klemmt, sollte es analog dazu auch an der Sattelstütze etwas Feines von Tune sein.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. April 2017)

Das Schaumstoffteil über dem Schraubwürger versaut den Look etwas, brauchst das wirklich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (26. April 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Schaumstoffteil über dem Schraubwürger versaut den Look etwas, brauchst das wirklich??



Nein, brauche ich nicht wirklich. Aber die gebrauchte Carbonstütze sieht an dieser Stelle optisch nicht ganz so schick aus. Der  "Little Joe" von Syntace kaschiert das ein wenig.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. April 2017)

Ah okay, das ist ein Grund, wobei ein paar Kratzer an der Stelle ja ganz normal sind  Frag mal den @taunusteufel78 der weiss glaub ich ein paar Tricks wie man den Klarlack von Carbonteilen wieder auf Vordermann bekommt.


----------



## Mick-Omega (26. April 2017)

DAS könnte ich allerdings mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Mai 2017)

Meine Rücken-Entlastungstaschen für die Badetour:


----------



## Gravelander (1. Mai 2017)

Steadyrack Fat Rack Wandhalterung - sehr sehr schöne platzsparende Lösung.








sehr angenehm, dass es auch sehr weit schwenkbar ist, sodass man es auch in kleinere Nischen eindrehen kann. In meinem Fall habe ich es an einen kleinen Wandeinzug angebracht. Durch den Spiegelschrank wirkt es umso gewaltiger


----------



## hw_doc (1. Mai 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Steadyrack Fat Rack Wandhalterung - sehr sehr schöne platzsparende Lösung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön! 
Meiner hängt noch nicht, muss erst im Keller was umgestalten...


----------



## Wilbi69 (1. Mai 2017)

Bis welche Reifenbreite passt das?


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Mai 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Bis welche Reifenbreite passt das?



https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/steadyrack-fat-rack-fahrrad-wandhalter-528626

Da steht 3 - 5 "


----------



## Gravelander (1. Mai 2017)

auf jeden Fall bis 5" laut Hersteller.
Meine Surly Bud 4,8" Tubeless passen sehr gut hinein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2017)

Neue Treter selbst gekauft und ein Shirt von meiner Allerliebsten


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Mai 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Treter selbst gekauft und ein Shirt von meiner Allerliebsten Anhang anzeigen 600984




Aha , Bike and Climb sozusagen


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aha , Bike and Climb sozusagen



Mal testen die Teile. 
Grip auf den Pedalen soll leider nicht so gut sein. In 2 Wochen weiß ich mehr


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Mai 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mal testen die Teile.
> Grip auf den Pedalen soll leider nicht so gut sein. In 2 Wochen weiß ich mehr



Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich mir die da geholt : Five Ten Guide Tennie Mid GTX

Es ist die gleiche Sole wie bei den FiveTen Schuhen für Bike`s

Top Grip auf Flatpedalen und beim Laufen


----------



## MDewi (4. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich mir die da geholt : Five Ten Guide Tennie Mid GTX
> 
> Es ist die gleiche Sole wie bei den FiveTen Schuhen für Bike`s
> 
> Top Grip auf Flatpedalen und beim Laufen





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich mir die da geholt : Five Ten Guide Tennie Mid GTX
> 
> Es ist die gleiche Sole wie bei den FiveTen Schuhen für Bike`s
> 
> Top Grip auf Flatpedalen und beim Laufen



Hab ich seit 1,5 Jahren und trage den viel. Super Grip auf dem 
Pedal, gut beim Laufen, nur wo grobes Profil gefragt ist (Sand, feines Zeug ...) da fehlt etwas.
Bin trotzdem zufrieden.
Gruß


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Mai 2017)

Heute im Bikeshop erstanden:also des geht ja 3 mal besser als ich erwartet hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (5. Mai 2017)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 601363 Heute im Bikeshop erstanden:also des geht ja 3 mal besser als ich erwartet hab



ne Luftpumpe?


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Mai 2017)

Jawohl! 103 Gramm.


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Mai 2017)

Gibts auch in Silber,Grün und Rot.


----------



## fatbikepeg (5. Mai 2017)

Ich hab die Lezyne Alloy Drive Minipumpe small - hab letztens 40min und 3 Pausen gebraucht, bis nen Schlauch im 26" x 1.95" Reifen aufgepumpt war. Wie lange dauerts mit deiner, bis son 5-Zoller gefüllt ist?


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Mai 2017)

Also heute nur einen kleinen Test gemachtruck auf ca.halbvoll abgelassen und dann 2-3Minuten gepumpt dann war der wieder hart.Das erstaunliche für mich war dabei wie leicht das ganze geht.Dachte erst die Pumpe ist defekt.Wie es ist wenn man von 0 aufpumpen muss hoffe ich in naher Zukunft nicht zu erfahren.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Mai 2017)

Moppel hat einen neue Kurbel bekommen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Mai 2017)

Wieder von meiner Allerliebsten  @Anschie84 beschenkt worden


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Mai 2017)




----------



## Rommos (14. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 604391


Sehr cool, woher?


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Mai 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ser cool, woher?



Gibt's bei Amazon:de

Fat Bike Shirt - Old Man With Fat Bike Tshirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (14. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gibt's bei Amazon.de
> 
> Fat Bike Shirt - Old Man With Fat Bike Tshirt


Und, ist das wirklich Slimfit? Passt ja gar  nicht zum Aufdruck


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Mai 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Und, ist das wirklich Slimfit? Passt ja gar  nicht zum Aufdruck



Nur ne Krawatte drüber und schon kannst Du damit z.B. ins Casino


----------



## Rommos (14. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Nur ne Krawatte drüber und schon kannst Du damit z.B. ins Casino


Ich hab jetzt mal größte Größe geordert - lass mich überraschen ;D


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Mai 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal größte Größe geordert - lass mich überraschen ;D



Ich hab sonst XL , das Shirt hab ich in 2XL Bestellt und es passt ganz gut.
Nur die Qualität ist eben dem günstigen Preis Entsprechend Überschaubar


----------



## Bullbaer (16. Mai 2017)

Gut fürs Fatty, Schrader und Presta tauglich, großes Volumen, 120 Gr.


----------



## Rommos (16. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hab sonst XL , das Shirt hab ich in 2XL Bestellt und es passt ganz gut.
> Nur die Qualität ist eben dem günstigen Preis Entsprechend Überschaubar








Heute gekommen, 3XL sieht locker aus - wahrscheinlich bis zur ersten Wäsche 

Merci für den Tipp


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Mai 2017)

Never underestimate an indefinite article, too.


----------



## BigJohn (16. Mai 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Never underestimate an indefinite article, too.


Alter Lügenpresser. Wenn sogar ich die Klappe halten kann, müsste es für dich doch ein Leichtes sein 

Ein Doppelpunkt reicht zur Not auch und lässt sich manuell ergänzen


----------



## Berganbeter (17. Mai 2017)

Heute ergattert:Spank Spoon in 785 er Breite: so muss das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (17. Mai 2017)

Das ist mal 'ne Farbe


----------



## skidder (18. Mai 2017)

Nachdem mein Garmin Edge 510 das zeitliche segnete habe ich mich für ein Garmin Edge 25 (zum Biken) und ein Garmin etrex 35 (zum Biken, wandern und zum Geocaching).


----------



## waldi28 (18. Mai 2017)

Umbau auf 1x11 stand schon seit Längerem an.
Jetzt sind endlich die letzten Teile da.

Etwas aus England, um auf die e thirteen-Kurbel zu schrauben






Und etwas Schwarzes, um das Kettenblatt mit der schon seit einiger Zeit hier liegenden  Sunrace Kassette zu verbinden.


----------



## Bullbaer (19. Mai 2017)

Die Kette läßt dein Rad echt leicht aussehen 

@skidder : wo bekomme ich solche O-Ringe her?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Mai 2017)

waldi28 schrieb:


>



Warum denn kein Direct Mount Kettenblatt?? Da gibt´s doch so schöne von e*thirteen.

Ach ja, und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 1x11 !!!!


----------



## BigJohn (19. Mai 2017)

Ich hätte sogar noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2017)

Hab mir jetzt auch so ne Movelock aus dem Allgäu gegönnt  Genial


----------



## waldi28 (20. Mai 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Warum denn kein Direct Mount Kettenblatt?? Da gibt´s doch so schöne von e*thirteen.
> 
> Ach ja, und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 1x11 !!!!


Die Frage ist berechtigt, habe ich aber bewusst so gewählt, damit ich auch mal schnell auf ein 32er Blatt wechseln kann.
Hätte ich gewusst, wie einfach die Kurbel mit dem original Abzieher abgeht, hätte ich auch ein Direct Mount genommen.
Aber nach all den Horrorgeschichten mit den ausbrechenden Gewinden war mir das zu heikel, die Kurbel öfters als erforderlich auszubauen.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2017)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist berechtigt, habe ich aber bewusst so gewählt, damit ich auch mal schnell auf ein 32er Blatt wechseln kann.


Ich will dich nicht enttäuschen, aber das 30er Blatt passt nicht über den Spider, also musst du die Kurbel trotzdem ausbauen


----------



## nordstadt (20. Mai 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht enttäuschen, aber das 30er Blatt passt nicht über den Spider, also musst du die Kurbel trotzdem ausbauen



Bei meinem OnOne 30er schon.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2017)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Bei meinem OnOne 30er schon.


Kann mir das grade echt nicht vorstellen. Der Innendurchmesser ist doch ist doch kleiner


----------



## fatbikepeg (20. Mai 2017)

Neue Griffe für das Monster und die derzeit beste Fatbikepumpe für unterwegs.


----------



## nordstadt (20. Mai 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kann mir das grade echt nicht vorstellen. Der Innendurchmesser ist doch ist doch kleiner


Losschrauben, verschieben, kippen über einen der Arme und drüber. Mache ich so immer zum putzen. Wenn jetzt noch ein kleines Blatt montiert wäre, ginge ds aber schwerer, aber bei 1-fach mache ich mir da keine Gedanken.


----------



## waldi28 (20. Mai 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kann mir das grade echt nicht vorstellen. Der Innendurchmesser ist doch ist doch kleiner


Puhhh, du kannst einem aber einen Schrecken einjagen. 
Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass es ab einem 30er Blatt funktionieren sollte, aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert.
Bin deshalb direkt in Garage gesprungen, als ich deinen Komentar gelesen hatte.
Kann aber jetzt bestätigen, dass es geht. Ein 28er Blatt wird aber zu klein sein.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2017)

Sorry fürs Unruhe stiften. Ein 28er geht dann bei 104er lochkreis eh nicht mehr


----------



## wosch (20. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Neue Griffe für das Monster und die derzeit beste Fatbikepumpe für unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 606426


Eine Luftpumpe mit Kashima-coat!
Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (20. Mai 2017)

wosch schrieb:


> Eine Luftpumpe mit Kashima-coat!
> Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben?


Blattgold war aus


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Mai 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> editiert


Bist du nicht zufrieden mit der Stütze?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (22. Mai 2017)

Doch sehr, in meinem Fatty bleibt sie ja drin.
Aber der Regierung habe ich ne gefederte Stütze von Cane Creeck gekauft, und nun hat sie wieder das Fully Gefühl das sie von meinen 180 mm kannte.
Somit Über.


----------



## skaster (22. Mai 2017)

Schade, bei 30,9 wärs interessant gewesen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Mai 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Schade, bei 30,9 wärs interessant gewesen.


Christioph,du lebst noch?


----------



## skaster (22. Mai 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Christioph,du lebst noch?


Leben: ja
Zum fahren kommen: äußerst selten, mit Betonung auf äußerst.


----------



## hw_doc (22. Mai 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Leben: ja
> Zum fahren kommen: äußerst selten, mit Betonung auf äußerst.



Sind neue Teile nicht immer eine gute Motivation, das zu ändern?  B)


----------



## skaster (22. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sind neue Teile nicht immer eine gute Motivation, das zu ändern?  B)


Richtig, wir haben da so ein paar neue Teile auf der Arbeit  außerdem ein paar neue Projekte. Aaaber auch seit Kurzem Jobrad und der Antrag ist bereits gestellt. Das bestellte Objekt passt aber nicht in dieses Forum. 
Der Plan ist,  mit dem Dicken auf dem Träger zur Arbeit, anschließend per Fatbike nach Hause und am nächsten Morgen teilelektrisch wieder in die Firma, das Teil dann nach Feierabend auf den Träger und mit dem Wagen zurück. Mal sehen obs klappt.


----------



## Bullbaer (24. Mai 2017)

Heute kurz dem Kölner Zoll einen Besuch abgestattet  Wurde ganz schön knapp mit der Vatertags Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (24. Mai 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Heute kurz dem Kölner Zoll einen Besuch abgestattet  Wurde ganz schön knapp mit der Vatertags Tour.Anhang anzeigen 607728



Da bin ich sehr gespannt!


----------



## Bullbaer (24. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da bin ich sehr gespannt!


----------



## 6ix-pack (27. Mai 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Heute kurz dem Kölner Zoll einen Besuch abgestattet  Wurde ganz schön knapp mit der Vatertags Tour.Anhang anzeigen 607728



Wie schwer sind die Terrene?


----------



## Bullbaer (27. Mai 2017)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind die Terrene?


1380 Gr. in der 120 TPI Ausführung
Schau doch mal auf mountaincycle.de


----------



## cherokee190 (30. Mai 2017)

Frisch eingetroffen, in Vorbereitung auf den Gardasee Urlaub mit'n Mondraker im Gepäck  ...



 

und als Ergänzung für'n Commander ....


----------



## Alex0303 (31. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meine hab ich ja schon seit etwa zwei Jahren und bin immer noch Begeistert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 591992



Hast du im Fatboy die 200er? 

So viele Ideen, aber kein Geld dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Mai 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hast du im Fatboy die 200er?
> 
> So viele Ideen, aber kein Geld dafür




Ja , das ist die 200er


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juni 2017)

das hier  Pro, 100mm, kurze Bauform


----------



## Bullbaer (1. Juni 2017)

Und noch ne neue Gabel... Da waren es 8 verschiedene wenn du richtig gezählt hast


----------



## Davedr (1. Juni 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> das hier  Pro, 100mm, kurze Bauform
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 610281 Anhang anzeigen 610282



Ein Prachtstück 

Bin gespannt welche Reifen in die "kurze" Bauform passen, wäre super- wenn du verschiedene Reifen testen könntest. Viel Spaß mit der top Gabel.


----------



## Duke_do (1. Juni 2017)

Bin auf einen Bericht zur Gabel gespannt. Gerne im Vergleich zur Bluto RCT3.

mobil gesendet


----------



## hw_doc (1. Juni 2017)

Davedr schrieb:


> Ein Prachtstück
> 
> Bin gespannt welche Reifen in die "kurze" Bauform passen, wäre super- wenn du verschiedene Reifen testen könntest. Viel Spaß mit der top Gabel.



Womöglich findet sich dazu schon was im entsprechenden Faden!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juni 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Und noch ne neue Gabel... Da waren es 8 verschiedene wenn du richtig gezählt hast


OK, lass mal nachzählen, bei der Tour in Siegen waren:
Bluto RL
Bluto RCT3
Bluto Fast-Kit
Fatlab 150mm
Saso Carbon
Wren
Lauf Carbonara
Lefty Olaf

und dann noch verschiedene Starrgabeln aus Carbon, Stahl und Alu...


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Juni 2017)

@Der Kokopelli Da fehlt noch eine DMN Fat-6 im Programm......


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Juni 2017)

Wer hatte die denn bei der Solinger Tour? Dass es noch mehr Gabeln gibt, ist klar, aber wir hatten so viele verschiedene auf einem Haufen, das war schon was besonderes... die Speerspitze der deutschen Fatbikeszene eben


----------



## KetogenerReini (2. Juni 2017)

Post war da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (2. Juni 2017)

KetogenerReini schrieb:


> Post war daAnhang anzeigen 610534



Kommt mir bekannt vor!
Sie liegt gerade auf der Schlachtbank - ein Teil vom Hals muss weichen...  B)


----------



## Bullbaer (2. Juni 2017)

KetogenerReini schrieb:


> Post war daAnhang anzeigen 610534


Würde dann bei nächster Gelegenheit mal zur Probe fahren wollen.


----------



## KetogenerReini (2. Juni 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Würde dann bei nächster Gelegenheit mal zur Probe fahren wollen.


Falls du mal in meiner nähe bist gerne.
Lebe arbeite und fahre in der südlichen Weststeiermark.


----------



## himbeerquark (2. Juni 2017)

Jumbo Jims in 4.4, dank @Rommos  wusste ich ja, dass es passt und endlich Grund und Motivation gefunden, die goldenen Salsa Naben in die Darryls zu klöppeln.



Vorne 4 PSI, hinten 5 (mit Specialized Schläuchen) sorgen für ordentlich Plüsch beim Fahren, dennoch rollt es leichter als die GroundControls und Platz genug haben sie auch.
Vorne 103 mm bei 4 PSI und hinten 104 mm auf Rolling Darryl.


----------



## Bullbaer (2. Juni 2017)

Goldene Naben - Top!


----------



## cherokee190 (2. Juni 2017)

Goldene Felgen - Top!


----------



## fatbikepeg (6. Juni 2017)

So, nun hat der Eislaster auch neue Griffe: schwarze Supacaz Grizips. Hab die jetzt an 4 von 5 Bikes. Schön weich und fett (Durchmesser 32mm) - da hat frau mal ordentlich was in der Hand. 
Ich mag die auch, weil die an den ässeren Enden komplett gummiert sind und daher keine scheiss Lenkerstopfen nötig sind. Außerdem rollt das Bike nicht mehr weg, wenn man es mal kurz irgendwo anlehnt.
Zur Auswahl gab es schwarze, silberne oder silber oil slick anodized Klemmringe. Am Eislaster sind es silberne geworden.


----------



## wosch (7. Juni 2017)

32mm ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich fett


----------



## himbeerquark (7. Juni 2017)

Rahmen aus UK ist schon da, Gabel aus US of A soll am Freitag kommen, fehlen nur noch unbedeutende Kleinteile wie Steuersatz und der China-Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## sigma7 (8. Juni 2017)




----------



## himbeerquark (9. Juni 2017)

Salsa Makwa in weiß, Liplock in gold, Crankbrothers mit gold


----------



## sigma7 (9. Juni 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Salsa Makwa in weiß, Liplock in gold, Crankbrothers mit gold


Kannst Du die Gabel wiegen?


----------



## himbeerquark (9. Juni 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Gabel wiegen?


ungekürzte, weiß lackierte Gabel: 784 g
mit DT Swiss Achse: 862 g
mit Achse und Expander: 890 g


----------



## Bullbaer (10. Juni 2017)

Passend zum grün-schwarz des Rahmens 
Damit steht das Motto für morgen nach der Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Juni 2017)

Immer, wenn die alljährliche hohe, vierstellige Rückzahlung vom Finanzamt kommt, muss ich folgende Läden möglichst meiden: Fahrradläden, Sportfachgeschäfte, Elektrofachgeschäfte, Antikflohmärkte und... BAUMÄRKTE!!!
Klappt nur nie. 





Mein neuer Werkzeugkoffer *sabber* 










Wollte schon immer mal son Ding haben. Nicht nur für meine 5 Bikes, an denen ich immer mehr selbst mache, sondern generell für den Haushalt. Ich wohne in einem Haus, das 1903 erbaut wurde - irgendwas ist immer zu tun. Ich habe eigentlich ne Menge Werkzeug, aber die letzten Wochen hab ich mich paar Mal über den miesen Zustand dessen aufgeregt. Ich hatte 2001 so einen kleinen Steckschlüssel-/Bitsatzkasten von meiner Mutter zum Einzug in meine erste eigene Wohnung geschenkt bekommen, aber im Laufe der Jahre sind einige Aufsätze verloren gegangen (natürlich immer die, die man gerade braucht) und die anderen sind ausgeleiert, rundgelutscht, wie auch immer...  Den alten Hammer musste ich immer 2h vor Benutzung ins Wasser stellen, damit der Holzstiel etwas aufweicht und der Kopf beim Hämmern nicht abfällt, Säge stumpf, verrostet, verbogen, Wasserwaage schief. Ab damit. Hab bei ebay KA noch paar Euronen dafür bekommen.  Nachdem ich letztens nicht mal vernünftig paar Griffe an drei Bikes wechseln konnte, weil mir nur noch mein kleines klobiges Multitool blieb, mit dem man aber keine festgerammelten Schrauben locker kriegt, weil das immer wegknickt und durch den zu kurzen Hebelarm keine Kraft aufgebaut werden kann, musste nun was neues her.  So, nun habe ich den Einkauf prima gerechtfertigt.


----------



## wosch (10. Juni 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Werkzeug, wurde auch langsam Zeit.
3 Tuben Sekundenkleber! Willst du einen ausgefranzten Karbonrahmen restaurieren?


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Juni 2017)

wosch schrieb:


> 3 Tuben Sekundenkleber! Willst du einen ausgefranzten Karbonrahmen restaurieren?


 Ich brauche eine Tube um den Daumi zu kleben. 

Aber irgendwas stimmt bei dem Koffer nicht.  Gerade für die kleinen Schraubereien brauche ich ja die ganzen Bits - ich finde aber in dem ganzen Koffer keinen Griff, wo ich die raufstecken kann.


----------



## -zor- (10. Juni 2017)

in der mitte der Bit Box liegt das Aufnahmeteil, da kommen die Bits rein und das Aufnahmeteil müsste rechts oben in den schwarzen Griff passen!


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Juni 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> in der mitte der Bit Box liegt das Aufnahmeteil, da kommen die Bits rein und das Aufnahmeteil müsste rechts oben in den schwarzen Griff passen!


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber das Aufnahmeteil greift nicht in dem schwarzen Griff, das wackelt in dem herum.


----------



## Muttisliebling (10. Juni 2017)

eigentlich kannst du die Bits auch in die Nußaufnahme (links neben der 6er Nuß) einstecken und dann mit der Knarre arbeiten.Ist auch auf der Verpackung so beschrieben wenn ich das Richtig gesehen habe.

Mein erster Beitrag hier-hoffentlich hilfreich=)


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. Juni 2017)

Muttisliebling schrieb:


> eigentlich kannst du die Bits auch in die Nußaufnahme (links neben der 6er Nuß) einstecken und dann mit der Knarre arbeiten.Ist auch auf der Verpackung so beschrieben wenn ich das Richtig gesehen habe.
> Mein erster Beitrag hier-hoffentlich hilfreich=)



 Willkommen im Forum!

Ja, die Kombination aus Ratsche + Nußaufnahme + Verlängerung ("Aufnahmeteil") + Bit war auch mein zweiter Gedanke und funktioniert auch. Aber irgendwie müsste es noch nen normalen Bithalter als universell einsetzbaren Schraubendreher mit auswechselbaren Bits geben. Ich hab ja eigentlich mit 81 Teilen den Mittelklasse-Koffer genommen. Die hatten da noch den etwas kleineren Basis-Koffer mit 56 Teilen - der enthält den Bithalter. Und dann gab es noch den Profi-Koffer mit über 90 Teilen - da ist der Bithalter auch drin. Sehr komisch.

Nun gut, ich will jetzt hier gar nicht weiter in dem Thread mit meinem Koffer nerven. Ich gehe Montag mal zu Bauhaus und lass mir den Koffer erklären und entweder die geben mir den Bithalter dazu oder ich nehm nen anderen Koffer. Nur mit der fetten Ratsche + der fetten Nußaufnahme + nem filigranen kleinen Stern-Bit als Kombinationsbeispiel könnte ich nicht ordentlich arbeiten.


----------



## sigma7 (11. Juni 2017)

Ich bevorzuge Inbus und Torx mit T-Griff, in (sehr) guter Qualität im Werkzeug*fach*handel erhältlich. Ergänzt um einen hochwertigen Drehmomentschlüssel für 5-20Nm sowie 3er, 4er, 5er Inbus und 25er Torx Einsätze.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Juni 2017)

Darum brauchst du auch einmal ne 1/2" Ratsche und dazu ne 1/4" Ratsche


----------



## wosch (11. Juni 2017)

Kauf doch einfach das da und gut ist:
https://www.zamro.de/product/10C91C...dauermagnet-?gclid=CNa69d2qtdQCFZORGwodFH0Glw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (11. Juni 2017)

wosch schrieb:


> Kauf doch einfach das da und gut ist:
> https://www.zamro.de/product/10C91C...dauermagnet-?gclid=CNa69d2qtdQCFZORGwodFH0Glw


Ja, genau das Teil fehlt dem Koffer und ohne den Griff sind 33 der 81 Teile im Grunde gar nicht nutzbar. Ich meine, da sind viele ganz kleine Bits dabei, mit denen man sogar Teile auf nem Computermainboard festschrauben könnte, aber dafür nehm ich ja nicht diese riesige Ratsche. 

 @cherokee190 hatte Recht - son einfacher 1,4"-Bit-/Stecksatzkasten hätte gereicht und das andere Geraffel dann separat dazukaufen. Nunja, der Koffer geht morgen zurück und ich nehm was anderes.
So, jetzt bin ich frustriert.  Gottseidank hab ich noch Pflanzen gekauft. Bin dann mal gärtnern...


----------



## cluso (11. Juni 2017)

@fatbikepeg Ich pflichte @cherokee190 bei. Und ich halte von dem Werkzeug in den "normalen" Baumärkten und in diesen Werkzeugkoffern gar nichts.

Tausche den Koffer um und kauf dir das Werkzeug in guter Qualität wenn du es wirklich brauchst. Kostet dann ein bisschen mehr funktioniert dann aber auch wenn es sein muss.

Grüße

C <- Mein Haus ist nochmal 85 Jahre älter...verstehe also was du meinst.

PS: Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Threadthema.


----------



## Bullbaer (11. Juni 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Inbus und Torx mit T-Griff, in (sehr) guter Qualität im Werkzeug*fach*handel erhältlich. Ergänzt um einen hochwertigen Drehmomentschlüssel für 5-20Nm sowie 3er, 4er, 5er Inbus und 25er Torx.


Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel geht nix! Schraube "fest" ist leider oftmals falsch fest angezogen. Wera und Hazet sind das qualitativ zu empfehlen. Nix China gedönse aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## sigma7 (11. Juni 2017)

cluso schrieb:


> PS: Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Threadthema.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Juni 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 613262



Montierst Du die Pedale etwa an einen Holzrahmen


----------



## Speedskater (11. Juni 2017)

Moppel hat eine Guide RS bekommen


----------



## klausklein (13. Juni 2017)

2XL gegen das Plus  *Geseier


 

 *


----------



## Berganbeter (13. Juni 2017)

Klaus:bitte mehr Fotos


----------



## testvehicle (13. Juni 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> 2XL gegen das Plus  *Geseier
> Anhang anzeigen 613912 Anhang anzeigen 613913 *



in welches Schmuckstück verfrachtest du sie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (13. Juni 2017)

testvehicle schrieb:


> in welches Schmuckstück verfrachtest du sie ?


Nur Vorn im Fatboy.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Juni 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 613936 Anhang anzeigen 613937 Anhang anzeigen 613940
> Nur Vorn im Fatboy.





Dein Fatboy scheint schon einiges Mitgemacht zu haben


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Juni 2017)

@klausklein 
Puh,sieht knapp aus,hätte nicht gedacht,daß das passt!
Aber geil
Nehme an,hinten keine Chance?


----------



## univega 9 (14. Juni 2017)




----------



## Woppes (15. Juni 2017)

Neue Treter fürs Mukluk


----------



## klausklein (15. Juni 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @klausklein
> Puh,sieht knapp aus,hätte nicht gedacht,daß das passt!
> Aber geil
> Nehme an,hinten keine Chance?


Ja hinten nicht mal ansatzweise aber vorne das täuscht ist an jeder Seite 10mm Luft und nach oben 20mm!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Juni 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> Neue Treter fürs Mukluk
> Anhang anzeigen 614580



Das sind klasse Pedale 

Aber besorge Dir schon mal ein paar Ersatzpins , die brechen sehr leicht bei Bodenkontakt ab  , sind eben nur aus Alu


----------



## univega 9 (15. Juni 2017)

Passt wunderbar....


----------



## Woppes (16. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das sind klasse Pedale
> 
> Aber besorge Dir schon mal ein paar Ersatzpins , die brechen sehr leicht bei Bodenkontakt ab  , sind eben nur aus Alu



Das mit den Pins werde ich wohl als erstes in Angriff nehmen müssen, da das Rot überhaupt nicht zu den anderen Roten Teilen passt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Juni 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> Das mit den Pins werde ich wohl als erstes in Angriff nehmen müssen, da das Rot überhaupt nicht zu den anderen Roten Teilen passt.



Die gibt's auch in anderen Farben und in Schwarz sogar aus Stahl 

http://www.reverse-components.com/de/produkte/tuning-parts/pedal-pin-set-us-size

http://www.reverse-components.com/de/produkte/pedal-pin-set-2-escape-pro-black-one


----------



## himbeerquark (16. Juni 2017)

Nicht so das typische Zubehör: wasserdichter Stoff


 
denn Satteltasche, Überzieher für die Schnippistütze und bar pads für den BMX-Style Titan Riser sollen genäht werden.


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juni 2017)

Was neues fürs Gesäß


----------



## hw_doc (17. Juni 2017)

Abgefahren einfach:


 

610 g und nun auf der Suche nach nem 34er KB!


----------



## sigma7 (17. Juni 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Abgefahren einfach:
> Anhang anzeigen 615312


Könntest Du mal den Q-Faktor messen?


----------



## sigma7 (17. Juni 2017)




----------



## Speedskater (17. Juni 2017)

Ein 34er Race Face Kettenblatt hätte ich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (17. Juni 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Könntest Du mal den Q-Faktor messen?



Ist noch nicht verbaut, kommt erst in einem Monat. Vorher wollte ich sie nicht zusammenschrauben.
Sollte aber dem der "echten" SRAM-Kurbel entsprechen.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ein 34er Race Face Kettenblatt hätte ich noch.



Danke, soll aber 12-fach und SRAM bleiben!


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juni 2017)

Fürs Fatty gab's eine Dropper Post: Brand X Ascend mit 120mm.






Und da die Schnellspannklemme nun überflüssig ist, noch eine Carbon-Sattelklemme. Mit 14g nicht ultraleicht, aber optisch dezent.


----------



## sigma7 (20. Juni 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und da die Schnellspannklemme nun überflüssig ist, noch eine Carbon-Sattelklemme. Mit 14g nicht ultraleicht, aber optisch dezent.



Schön! Hast Du einen Link zum Hersteller und/oder Shop?


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juni 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Schön! Hast Du einen Link zum Hersteller und/oder Shop?


Ich habe sie aus der Bucht.


----------



## cherokee190 (23. Juni 2017)

Frisch eingetroffen ...



 

.... schön blau


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. Juni 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Frisch eingetroffen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 617379
> 
> .... schön blau


Mit welchen Bremsen nutzt du diese? 
Für den MilkyWay-Surfer, richtig?


----------



## cherokee190 (23. Juni 2017)

Genau, sind für'n Moonlander und in Verbindung mit Magura MT5 und MT4.


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. Juni 2017)

Vom gleichen Hersteller wie der Melonenhelm, hab ich mir für die Ausritte mit dem Bulls Monster noch einen in neongelb zugelegt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Juni 2017)

Super Aufdruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (23. Juni 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Mit welchen Bremsen nutzt du diese?
> Für den MilkyWay-Surfer, richtig?



sieht dann so aus ...


----------



## sigma7 (24. Juni 2017)




----------



## sigma7 (25. Juni 2017)




----------



## Rommos (26. Juni 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 618203


Wirst du der Cola-Dose untreu? Zeig doch bitte mal den Rahmen wo das alles dran kommt, das sieht ja langsam nach einem Neuaufbau aus


----------



## sigma7 (26. Juni 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wirst du der Cola-Dose untreu? Zeig doch bitte mal den Rahmen wo das alles dran kommt, das sieht ja langsam nach einem Neuaufbau aus


Nein, ich bleibe meinen R-Getrieben treu. Der Fuhrpark wird größer, ein weiteres Salsa ist unterwegs.


----------



## Rommos (26. Juni 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bleibe meinen R-Getrieben treu. Der Fuhrpark wird größer, ein weiteres Salsa ist unterwegs.


Der Trend zum Zweit-Fatbike  kann ich daheim glaub ich nicht durchbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (26. Juni 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wirst du der Cola-Dose untreu? Zeig doch bitte mal den Rahmen wo das alles dran kommt, das sieht ja langsam nach einem Neuaufbau aus



Nachdem schon der erste Aufbaufaden versandete...


----------



## sigma7 (26. Juni 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nachdem schon der erste Aufbaufaden versandete...


Stimmt, die letzten Bilder fehlen noch; liefere ich nach.


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Juni 2017)

Gewissermaßen eine antizyklische Anschaffung:


----------



## Fanatic3001 (28. Juni 2017)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Passt wunderbar....Anhang anzeigen 614654



Ist mit 4,8 JJ trotzdem knapp. Mehr geht nimmer


----------



## Fanatic3001 (28. Juni 2017)

Dann testen wir mal die Magura Vyron.

Da ich öfter die Sattelstütze für den Nachläufer wechseln muss, hat sich die Vyron angeboten. Zudem wollte ich nicht unbedingt noch mehr Kabel am Unterrohr und zu, Cockpit. Auf der ersten kurzen Testfahrt war die Bedienung ungewohnt, aber besser als aufgrund der Kritiker erwartet.
Ob die Absenkvorgänge auf dem Trail zu langsam sind, wird sich rausstellen. So schnell  
wie KS Lev oder Fox Transfer gehen die Höhenveränderungen nicht.


----------



## Berganbeter (29. Juni 2017)

Lezyne Microfloor Drive:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Juni 2017)

Richtige Pumpe.....
Falscher Durchmesser


----------



## DrachenDingsda (29. Juni 2017)




----------



## Berganbeter (29. Juni 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Richtige Pumpe.....
> Falscher Durchmesser


Aber dafür das richtige Gewicht!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Juni 2017)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Aber dafür das richtige Gewicht!


Bei einer Pumpe nicht ganz so wichtig
Lieber mehr Volumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (29. Juni 2017)

naja,wie man es sieht:200 Gramm bei der Pumpe sparen,280Gramm bei den Pedalen ist schon mal 480g weniger auf den Berg schleppen.


----------



## Peng999 (29. Juni 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 619763 Anhang anzeigen 619764


Welche ist das ?


----------



## DrachenDingsda (29. Juni 2017)

Race face Aeffect Cinch in 190mm breite


----------



## himbeerquark (3. Juli 2017)

Lenker da


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2017)

Ferry nais. Was musstest du hinblättern?
Was für Maße hast du gewählt?


----------



## himbeerquark (3. Juli 2017)

720 breit und 15° backsweep bei 4" Höhe, im Prinzip wie der on-one fleegle nur ohne forward offset und als Riser aus Titan; alles zusammen 270€.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Juli 2017)

Etwas Beschallung für die Tour. 
Wasserdicht und klingt gut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2017)

Ach du scheiße


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juli 2017)

No Marshall or Orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Juli 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße





Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> No Marshall or Orange


Was denn? Ist Spaß verboten? 
Oder fehlt das Karbon? 

Äh, jetzt hab ichs.... Die Proportionen passen nicht zum Fatty..... 

Hab ich gleich behoben [emoji14]


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Juli 2017)

Wenn du die aufdrehst,kommst du auf Grund des Gegenwindes,nicht mehr von der Stelle!


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juli 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Was denn? Ist Spaß verboten?
> Oder fehlt das Karbon?
> 
> Äh, jetzt hab ichs.... Die Proportionen passen nicht zum Fatty.....
> ...


Na also, geht doch


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Juli 2017)

Nein, das Abrollgeräusch der Reifen ist noch zu leise..... Das ist die Lösung


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Was denn? Ist Spaß verboten?


Spaß solltest du haben. 
Karbon braucht es nicht zwingend, ebenso deine Beschallung, und frage mich soeben ob es wohl unbedingt das richtige für deine anspüche ist nehme deinen Kopfhörer und alle sind glücklich. 
Beschallung am bike, da muss ich immer denken an die Opas mit Radio am Ebike die mir auf mein arbeit-heimfahrt entgegen kommen. 
Die drehen die Lautstärke (altersbedingt weil ein wenig schwerhörig) so weit auf das sie schon kilometerweit zu hören sind, und alle Aufmerksamkeit der Biegärtenbesucher auf sich ziehen da sie niemals einen Radio Sender der allgemeine Geschmack treffend einstellen können.
Warum also stört Mann mit seine Beschallung die Allgemeinheit wenn es auch Kopfhörer gibt
 warum andere Menschen Dinge aufzwingen, bleibt ein Rätsel


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (8. Juli 2017)

Aufzwingen? Die Umwelt hört mehr von den Reifen als von der Musik. Noch dazu bin ich weder alt noch schwerhörig und gesund genug um ohne Akku voran zu kommen. Ich höre einfach nur gern Musik beim Fahren und das in einer Lautstärke die die eines normalen Gespräches nicht übersteigt. Mit Ohrhörer schneide ich mich von den Umgebungsgeräuschen ab und das auf Kosten der Sicherheit. Die Blicke im Biergarten gibt's dank Rad auch ohne Musik. 

Du siehst Probleme wo keine sind oder bist intolerant oder gar beides. Komisch, sollte man von Jemandem mit Fatbike nicht erwarten. überlege mal wer hier wem grade was aufzwingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chevy86 (8. Juli 2017)

Ich bin ja ein großer Freund der portable Bluetooth-Lautsprecher. Sie ermöglichen Musikgeschmack überall. Gerne schalte ich bei guter Musik ab und lass die Musik wirken.
Wieso Menschen sich sowas an den Fahrradlenker montieren, habe ich noch nie verstanden. Jedoch gibt es scheinbar für alles einen Markt. Beim Radfahren will ich die Umgebung auf mich wirken lassen, da ist eine Beschallung nur störend. Aber das ist scheinbar ein Problem der heutigen Zeit, selbst am Strand oder See können die Leute nicht entspannen, ohne die Umgebung mit ihrer Musik zu nerven. Wenigstens ist der Einfluss dieser Spezies "Lenkradlautsprecher" nur von kurzer Dauer, da man schnell an denen vorbei ist.


----------



## Evri (8. Juli 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Spaß solltest du haben.
> Karbon braucht es nicht zwingend, ebenso deine Beschallung, und frage mich soeben ob es wohl unbedingt das richtige für deine anspüche ist nehme deinen Kopfhörer und alle sind glücklich.
> Beschallung am bike, da muss ich immer denken an die Opas mit Radio am Ebike die mir auf mein arbeit-heimfahrt entgegen kommen.
> Die drehen die Lautstärke (altersbedingt weil ein wenig schwerhörig) so weit auf das sie schon kilometerweit zu hören sind, und alle Aufmerksamkeit der Biegärtenbesucher auf sich ziehen da sie niemals einen Radio Sender der allgemeine Geschmack treffend einstellen können.
> ...



Muss @Dutshlander recht geben, Kopfhörer rein und das Problem ist gelöst, finde das ganze eher peinlich (optisch & akustisch) wenn man sowas am Fahrrad hat und die Gegend / Umgebung beschallt, sowas ist einfach nur störend, erinnert mich an die Kids in der Bahn/Bus die Ihre Musik-Anlage oder Bluetooth-Lautsprecher mit sich sich rumtragen und alles beschallen, keine Rücksicht und auf die Mitmenschen. Dann kann man bald nicht mehr im Wald entspannt radeln / wandern etc. wenn da ein Biker meint er müsste die "Waldruhe" stören, auf Mensch und Umwelt sollte Rücksicht genommen werden (Umweltschutz). Wie man sieht machen das "junge" Menschen und dann kommt das Phänomen trifft auch auf Rentner zu, zu welcher Gruppe sich die @Kuh nun zählt, muss er entscheiden.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2017)

Kopfhörer gehören im Straßenverkehr verboten!


----------



## Chevy86 (8. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kopfhörer sind im Straßenverkehr verboten!



Nein, man darf sie nutzen.Die Musik ist dabei nur so laut einzustellen, dass man die Umgebung noch wahrnehmen kann. Generell sind Kopfhörer nicht verboten.

Kann man in zwei Minuten googeln:
http://www.adfc.de/8003_1
https://www.welt.de/finanzen/verbra...en-Radfahrer-mit-Kopfhoerer-Musik-hoeren.html
https://www.bikecitizens.net/de/musik-beim-radfahren-kopfhoerer-erlaubt/


----------



## Boribori (8. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kopfhörer sind im Straßenverkehr verboten!


Ein Fatbike gehört nicht in den Straßenverkehr, vollkommen zweckentfremdet


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2017)

Hab mich korrigiert.....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Juli 2017)

Chevy86 schrieb:


> Wieso Menschen sich sowas an den Fahrradlenker montieren, habe ich noch nie verstanden. Jedoch gibt es scheinbar für alles einen Markt. Beim Radfahren will ich die Umgebung auf mich wirken lassen, da ist eine Beschallung nur störend. Aber das ist scheinbar ein Problem der heutigen Zeit, selbst am Strand oder See können die Leute nicht entspannen, ohne die Umgebung mit ihrer Musik zu nerven. Wenigstens ist der Einfluss dieser Spezies "Lenkradlautsprecher" nur von kurzer Dauer, da man schnell an denen vorbei ist.


In Colorado haben wir einen auf dem Trail getroffen, der hat auch sich und seine Umwelt mit Musik vom Lenker beschallt. Es hat uns natürlich angekotzt, denn das letzte was man auf einem geilen Rocky Mountain Trail braucht, ist irgendeine Mucke eines Mitmenschen, der vielleicht noch einen anderen Musikgeschmack hat  Haben dann aber kurz mit ihm gequatscht, und er hatte tatsächlich eine plausible Erklärung, warum er das macht: Um die Bären auf Abstand zu halten! Sei ihm also verziehen. Weil es in Deutschland aber dann doch eher wenige (Problem-) Bären gibt, zieht dieses Argument hierzulande eher nicht...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (8. Juli 2017)

Interessant welche Vielzahl von Feindbildern das kleine Ding so hervorruft. 

Apropos Bären..... Grad nen ganzes Magazin durchgelassen.... Nicht ich aber wahrscheinlich einer der der Bären nicht entkommen konnte. 

Aber hier gibt's zumindest Wölfe


----------



## Chevy86 (8. Juli 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Interessant welche Vielzahl von Feindbildern das kleine Ding so hervorruft.



Nicht die Größe, sondern die Lautstärke bringt die Feindbilder hervor.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Juli 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Aber hier gibt's zumindest Wölfe


Jetzt musst nur noch wissen, bei welcher Musik Wölfe die Flucht ergreifen 

Ich hab mir auch was Neues fürs Fatbike gekauft, streng genommen auch für das andere Bike nutzbar:





Was der Hammer ist: Die Schuhe sparen gegenüber meinen alten 5Ten satte 506 Gramm!! (Waage zeigt Differenz in Gramm)




Vorher hatte ich die hier:




Da tunt man hier, und knausert da mit dem Gewicht, und macht sich ach so leichte Pedale drauf, und dann versaut man das alles mit Tretern, die weit über 1,2 Kilo wiegen  Bin gespannt, ob es sich mit den neuen Schuhen jetzt von alleine den Berg hoch strampelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2017)

Fahr doch Barfuß,dann hast du noch mehr gespart!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Juli 2017)

Den Witz hatte ich schon nem Kumpel geschrieben 
Aua!!

Obwohl, gibt ja auch genug, die ohne Handschuhe fahren, und bei barfuß braucht man die Pins sicher nicht mehr


----------



## Vighor (8. Juli 2017)

Wenn nicht barfussdan halt


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Juli 2017)

Beim Ortler Bike Marathon in Glurns ist tatsächlich einer die komplette Strecke Barfuß gefahren auch die 2 nicht zu unterschätzenden Trails, Wahnsinn der Typ.


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Juli 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Aufzwingen?


Ja du hast es verstanden


Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ohrhörer schneide ich mich von den Umgebungsgeräuschen ab und das auf Kosten der Sicherheit.


 Quatsch, probieren statt Vororteile


Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Blicke im Biergarten gibt's dank Rad auch ohne Musik.


 Lautsprecher sei dank


Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Du siehst Probleme wo keine sind oder bist intolerant oder gar beides.


Na da bin ich nicht alleine der Meinung 



Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Komisch, sollte man von Jemandem mit Fatbike nicht erwarten. überlege mal wer hier wem grade was aufzwingt


 Du uns mit dein Getöse und dein super Musik Kästchen


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Juli 2017)

@ al, sorry fürs OT, konnte nicht Wiederstehen.

.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Juli 2017)

Bist du jetzt fertig mit deiner Polemik und dem rumgesafte? 


@topic 
Kettenführung fürs kommende 1*12 Setup, nicht weil es dringend nötig ist, aber nice to have.


----------



## Evri (9. Juli 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Kettenführung fürs kommende 1*12 Setup, *nicht weil es dringend nötig ist, aber nice to have*.



Sorry aber so etwas sinnloses habe ich noch nie gelesen, man kauf sich was und baut es sich ans Rad, nicht weil man es braucht oder es notwendig ist, sondern weil es ein "nice to have" ist ! Das sagt ja dann alles aus, dass passt auch zu deinem verbauten Lautsprechen am Bike. Ich baue mir an mein Bike was ich fürs biken brauche und was nützlich ist und nicht um aufzufallen oder um ein "nice to have" zu haben, damit es gegebenenfalls von anderen begafft wird um mangelndes Selbstbewusstsein aufzuwerten.


----------



## Vighor (9. Juli 2017)

Man man man .. So wie es aus sieht ist's wieder zu Warm in Deutschland .. Ich hab jetzt auch nicht 5 Fatbikes in der Garage stehen weil es dringend nötig ist, aber nice to have sind die trotzdem  

Dann on-topic:
Mir Obwar Addix 4.4 fürs Nicolai. Nicht dringend nötig, aber ..1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Juli 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Sorry aber so etwas sinnloses habe ich noch nie gelesen, man kauf sich was und baut es sich ans Rad, nicht weil man es braucht oder es notwendig ist, sondern weil es ein "nice to have" ist ! Das sagt ja dann alles aus, dass passt auch zu deinem verbauten Lautsprechen am Bike. Ich baue mir an mein Bike was ich fürs biken brauche und was nützlich ist und nicht um aufzufallen oder um ein "nice to have" zu haben, damit es gegebenenfalls von anderen begafft wird um mangelndes Selbstbewusstsein aufzuwerten.


Du scheinst dich massiv im Thema geirrt zu haben. Es heißt "Schau was ich neues fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" es geht also per se um das anschauen und begaffen neuer Teile von wem auch immer. 

Es steht dir aber frei einen Thema zu eröffnen mit einem Namen der zu dir und deiner einschränkten Sichtweise passt. So ala "Schaut was ich SINNVOLLES fürs Fatbike gekauft habe... Und los redet es mir schlecht" whatever. 

Im Fatbike Forum über Sinnhaftigkeit zu sinnieren.... Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Chevy86 (9. Juli 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich massiv im Thema geirrt zu haben. Es heißt "Schau was ich neues fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" es geht also per se um das anschauen und begaffen neuer Teile von wem auch immer.
> 
> Es steht dir aber frei einen Thema zu eröffnen mit einem Namen der zu dir und deiner einschränkten Sichtweise passt. So ala "Schaut was ich SINNVOLLES fürs Fatbike gekauft habe... Und los redet es mir schlecht" whatever.
> 
> Im Fatbike Forum über Sinnhaftigkeit zu sinnieren.... Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Wenn ich Deiner Logik folge, kaufst Du Dir also Teile nur, um sie hier zu posten?
Das macht die ganze Sache ja noch sinnloser. Passt aber irgendwie zum Gesamtbild.


----------



## Vighor (9. Juli 2017)

Könnt ihr jetzt Bitte einmal aufhören mit dem rumgenörgel und der ganzen negativität?
Wenn ihr labern wollt dann gibts da auch nen Threat für. Auch wenn die letzten Posts meiner Meinung nach schon überhaupt nicht mehr in dieses Forum hingehören.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Juli 2017)

Rutscht mir mit eurer Engstirnigkeit einfach den Buckel runter. Mit Logik hat euer Geschreibsel nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Juli 2017)

Hat wer was Neues fürs Fatbike gekauft?  


Vighor schrieb:


> Man man man .. So wie es aus sieht ist's wieder zu Warm in Deutschland .. Ich hab jetzt auch nicht 5 Fatbikes in der Garage stehen weil es dringend nötig ist, aber nice to have sind die trotzdem
> 
> Dann on-topic:
> Mir Obwar Addix 4.4 fürs Nicolai. Nicht dringend nötig, aber ..1
> Anhang anzeigen 622516



Bin mal gespannt, ob das Blau irgendwann verschwindet - fürs Farley hätt's farblich gepasst - aber am Bucksaw...?
Hatte daher noch mal bei den alten Schnäppchen zugeschlagen und freu mich da die nächste Saison auf 4.4, nachdem der Herbst wohl wieder die Biester aus der Versenkung holt.
Am Farley werden wohl hinten auch 4.4 zu knapp - davon hab ich noch ein, zwei...  B)


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Juli 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Rutscht mir mit eurer Engstirnigkeit einfach den Buckel runter. Mit Logik hat euer Geschreibsel nicht mehr viel zu tun.



Lass Dich nicht Ärgern 

Kann doch jeder an sein Radel bauen was er will 

OT Ende

Und nun meine Neuerwerbung 



 

 

 

 

 



Endlich ne passende Stütze gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Juli 2017)

@Vighor 20g zu schwer,die würde ich zurück schicken!
Hab auch Interesse an den Addix,schreib mal bitte deine Eindrücke,wenn du sie gefahren hast!


----------



## Davedr (9. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Vighor 20g zu schwer,die würde ich zurück schicken!
> Hab auch Interesse an den Addix,schreib mal bitte deine Eindrücke,wenn du sie gefahren hast!



Du meinst 80g zu schwer, Schwalbe gibt 1230g bei dem Reifen an.



Vighor schrieb:


> Man man man .. So wie es aus sieht ist's wieder zu Warm in Deutschland .. Ich hab jetzt auch nicht 5 Fatbikes in der Garage stehen weil es dringend nötig ist, aber nice to have sind die trotzdem
> 
> Dann on-topic:
> Mir Obwar Addix 4.4 fürs Nicolai. Nicht dringend nötig, aber ..1
> Anhang anzeigen 622516



Bin auf deine Fahreindrücke gespannt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Juli 2017)

Da hab ich wohl mal wieder falsch recherchiert!


----------



## skaster (9. Juli 2017)

Auch wenn ich den Lautsprecher daneben finde, warum @Schafmuhkuh sich ne 12-fach ans Biker schraubt auch wenn er es nicht braucht? 
Weil er es kann. MMn reicht das. 
Btt


----------



## sigma7 (9. Juli 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 622553


Falls Du den Schnellspanner durch eine (schwarze) Salsa Lip Lock ersetzen möchtest: PN genügt, habe noch 2 im Lager.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Falls Du den Schnellspanner durch eine (schwarze) Salsa Lip Lock ersetzen möchtest: PN genügt, habe noch 2 im Lager.



Danke Dir , aber ich hab die Originale von Salsa selber noch.
Hab vor lauter Umbauwahn nur Vergessen sie zu tauschen


----------



## Rommos (10. Juli 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Und nun meine Neuerwerbung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 622556 Anhang anzeigen 622557
> 
> Endlich ne passende Stütze gefunden



Hab ich auch noch hier liegen, passt/kommt auch mal ins Fatbike 

Und das hier demnächst...


----------



## F7 Uli (14. Juli 2017)

Das Teil ist schon größer als als die 180er Bremsscheibe .	))))))


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Juli 2017)

@F7 Uli willst du auf den Mount Everest?


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @F7 Uli willst du auf den Mount Everest?



Ich glaube eher , das er damit bei uns im Allgäu richtig wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (14. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @F7 Uli willst du auf den Mount Everest?



... wohl eher das Elektrische abschleppen, wenn es mal festgefahren ist oder dessen Akku hinterm Teufelsberg schlappmacht!  

B)


----------



## F7 Uli (14. Juli 2017)

@Meister-Dieter und @hw_doc ich glaube wir müssen mal  zum Jürgen nach Immenstadt )))))


----------



## hw_doc (14. Juli 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> @Meister-Dieter und @hw_doc ich glaube wir müssen mal  zum Jürgen nach Immenstadt )))))


Gerne - wollte dieses Jahr noch mal auf die Eurobike (Friedrichshafen)!


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Juli 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> @Meister-Dieter und @hw_doc ich glaube wir müssen mal  zum Jürgen nach Immenstadt )))))



Ja , das glaube ich auch


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2017)

Paßt ans Rocky schoh wie die Faust aufs Auge 







G.


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Juli 2017)

Den allgemeinen Trend folgend habe auch ich zugeschlagen....



 

heut Nachmittag per UPS angeliefert und schon mal in den Keller gebuckelt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2017)

Eine Bikeschachtel fürs Fati gekauft 

G.


----------



## hw_doc (19. Juli 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Paßt ans Rocky schoh wie die Faust aufs Auge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da blutot mir das Herz!  B)



cherokee190 schrieb:


> Den allgemeinen Trend folgend habe auch ich zugeschlagen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 625637
> 
> heut Nachmittag per UPS angeliefert und schon mal in den Keller gebuckelt



Ein Dritt-Fatbike oder ein Fuse?    B)


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Juli 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eine Bikeschachtel fürs Fati gekauft
> 
> G.



Da ist was dran, aber ausgepackt und etwas zerlegt sieht er so aus ....



 

Dude 8.0 in einer wie ich finde schönen Farbkombination.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (19. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ein Dritt-Fatbike oder ein Fuse?    B)



Bloß nicht 
Eigentlich wollte ich Ersatz für'n Mondraker haben. Aber das Ritchey gefällt mir mit den 29* LRS so gut, somit mal auf Carbon gesetzt. Die Preise sind ja wirklich sehr attraktiv.


----------



## hw_doc (19. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht
> Eigentlich wollte ich Ersatz für'n Mondraker haben. Aber das Ritchey gefällt mir mit den 29* LRS so gut, somit mal auf Carbon gesetzt. Die Preise sind ja wirklich sehr attraktiv.



Die fürs Commando?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da blutot mir das Herz!  B)



Hat die Freundin glück ne Fastbluto zu fahren 

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Die fürs Commando?



Nee fü'n Dude


----------



## hw_doc (19. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Nee fü'n Dude



Mhhh... Ich kann dem Stelz-farbenen mehr abgewinnen - gibbet aber nur mit Bluto. Und außerdem hab ich Fatbike-Überschuss...  
Eines der wenigen Bikes, bei denen ich mir nach Probe des M sicher bin, mit L besser zu fahren.

BTW: Die Commando-Preise sind gerade auch noch mal deutlich gefallen!


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Juli 2017)

Bei den Commando Preisen bin ich nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrachenDingsda (19. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Den allgemeinen Trend folgend habe auch ich zugeschlagen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 625637
> 
> heut Nachmittag per UPS angeliefert und schon mal in den Keller gebuckelt


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum viert Fatbike


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Da ist was dran, aber ausgepackt und etwas zerlegt sieht er so aus ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 625644
> 
> Dude 8.0 in einer wie ich finde schönen Farbkombination.


Warum zerlegt?


----------



## DrachenDingsda (19. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Warum zerlegt?


Das wurde so verschickt, damit man fett an alle mechanischen Teile bekommt.


----------



## hw_doc (19. Juli 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Das wurde so verschickt, damit man fett an alle mechanischen Teile bekommt.



Fuse 2.0!  B)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Juli 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Das wurde so verschickt, damit man fett an alle mechanischen Teile bekommt.


Ist doch kein Fuse,oder?!


----------



## DrachenDingsda (19. Juli 2017)

Canyon spart doch auch am Teufelszeug.....Fett


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Warum zerlegt?



Wie Rene' bereits angedeutet hat, netterweise wollte man bei der Montage fettige Fingerabdrücke auf dem schönen Carbon vermeiden, Ob es sich nun ausgewirkt hätte auf eine längere Haltbarkeit, sei dahin gestellt. Aber ich steh auf das Zeug und habe lieber eine Kurbel mit Fett eingesetzt, die ich später auch mal wieder demontiert bekomme.
Außerdem werden Bremsen und Schaltung eh gegen vorhandenes getauscht und die LR tubeless umgerüstet.

Der Fuze Vergleich ist jedoch berechtigt, die Schwalbe in 4.0 sind auf den schmalen DT ja echt mickrig 
Schon irgendwie plussig aber dafür trotz Schlauch erstaunlich fluffig


----------



## Rubberduckxi (20. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Wie Rene' bereits angedeutet hat, netterweise wollte man bei der Montage fettige Fingerabdrücke auf dem schönen Carbon vermeiden, Ob es sich nun ausgewirkt hätte auf eine längere Haltbarkeit, sei dahin gestellt. Aber ich steh auf das Zeug und habe lieber eine Kurbel mit Fett eingesetzt, die ich später auch mal wieder demontiert bekomme.
> Außerdem werden Bremsen und Schaltung eh gegen vorhandenes getauscht und die LR tubeless umgerüstet.
> 
> Der Fuze Vergleich ist jedoch berechtigt, die Schwalbe in 4.0 sind auf den schmalen DT ja echt mickrig
> Schon irgendwie plussig aber dafür trotz Schlauch erstaunlich fluffig


Und gibt es bei dem auch eine würdige Lackierarbeit?


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Juli 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Und gibt es bei dem auch eine würdige Lackierarbeit?



Sicherlich irgend wann. Aber erstmal soll er im original Look bleiben. So bis Winter vielleicht ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Sicherlich irgend wann. Aber erstmal soll er im original Look bleiben. So bis Winter vielleicht ...


Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb, aber so eine spezielle Sonderlackierung, alla Jörg wär schon schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (20. Juli 2017)

Danke Chris 

ja ich glaube es wird schwer


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Sicherlich irgend wann. Aber erstmal soll er im original Look bleiben. So bis Winter vielleicht ...


Da bin ich gespannt, ich hatte ja mal in grauer Vorzeit einen Dude bestellt und wollte den umlackieren lassen, hab´s dann aber wegen ewiger Lieferzeiten gecancelt. Jetzt wäre es bei den aktuellen Preisen ein nettes Bike für meine Frau, aber die Serienlackierung ist eher was für Kerle  Die Form des Rahmens harmoniert bestimmt sehr gut mit einer etwas anderen Farbgebung...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Juli 2017)

Must have!


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Und gibt es bei dem auch eine würdige Lackierarbeit?


...war auch mein erster Gedanke: Bin gespannt was er da drauf zaubert


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 625898 Anhang anzeigen 625899
> Must have!


Schade, dass die Bedieneinheit eher unelegant ist....


----------



## ziploader (20. Juli 2017)

Aktuell kommt das Dude in unter einer Woche. Die Angebote sind Lagerware. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skaster (21. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 625898 Anhang anzeigen 625899
> Must have!


Teil mal deine Erfahrungen mit, es wird ja immer mal behauptet die Vyron hätte eine lange Reaktionszeit. Persönlich finde ich die Ansteuerung per Funk nämlich interessant, so ganz ohne Kabel/Leitung hat man die Stütze auch mal schnell von einem in ein anderes Rad gewechselt.
@Rommos da muss ich dir leider Recht geben, wenn man nur die Stütze steuern möchte könnte man die Fernbedienung sicher eleganter gestalten.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juli 2017)

Handy-Navi-Halterung Marke Eigenbau:



 




 
(Stuntzi - Nachbau)


----------



## Tomwptp (21. Juli 2017)

Oha, bei der Dicke der Carbonplatte widersteht die auch leichten Infanteriewaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2017)

Cool...aber bei soviel Klett bekommst du das Händy nie mehr ab 
Hmmh...so holbrig kann doch netmal ne Stargobl sein 

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Juli 2017)

Neue Gummis 
Mal gespannt,was addix besser kann!?


----------



## klausklein (21. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Mal gespannt,was addix besser kann!?



Addix kann auf jeden Fall echt Fat!

Mein 4.80 ist auf einer 90mm Felge 117mm

der alte Jim war114mm.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Juli 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Addix kann auf jeden Fall echt Fat!
> 
> Mein 4.80 ist auf einer 90mm Felge 117mm
> 
> der alte Jim war114mm.


Paket abgeholt?


----------



## klausklein (21. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Paket abgeholt?



Ja perfekt nur damit trau ich mich nicht in den Matsch bei meiner putzwut.


----------



## Fatster (21. Juli 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Ja perfekt nur damit trau ich mich nicht in den Matsch bei meiner putzwut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 626149



Die Rahmenfarbe, lieber @klausklein rolfklaus, die passt wunderbar zu deiner Gesichtsfarbe am Morgen nach durchzechter Nacht bei der *nächsten *Befreiung ...  ... oder ist das doch eher der Farbton des Mageninhaltes, wenn ...  ... *iiiiiih! ***blauerElefant**blauerElefant** 

Und jetzt ernsthaft: 
Gratulation zum Rahmen 
Die Farbe ist echt saugeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (21. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Handy-Navi-Halterung Marke Eigenbau:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 626053 Anhang anzeigen 626054
> Anhang anzeigen 626055
> (Stuntzi - Nachbau)


Und das hält bzw der Kleber hält die Klettverschlüsse?
Ich hab eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich verklebter Klettverschluss mit der Zeit löst . Vernähen hält da meiner Erfahrung nach besser/länger.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juli 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Und das hält bzw der Kleber hält die Klettverschlüsse?
> Ich hab eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich verklebter Klettverschluss mit der Zeit löst . Vernähen hält da meiner Erfahrung nach besser/länger.



Wird sich zeigen .... 
Vernähen bei der Silikonhülle ist ja kein Problem, bei der Carbonplatte müsste man halt Löcher bohren .... ist ja noch ausbaufähig


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juli 2017)

Fürs Fatty gab's ein Set Guides RS.


----------



## hw_doc (22. Juli 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Fürs Fatty gab's ein Set Guides RS.



Ich drück die Daumen, dass sie problemlos funktioniert! Hatte nach zwei Jahren bei einem Satz plötzlich klebende Hebel, die auf Kulanz von SRAM getauscht wurden - ist kein Einzelfall.


----------



## carbonpiet (22. Juli 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Bedieneinheit eher unelegant ist....



Es gibt ein sehr sinnvolles Upgrade für die Bedieneinheit von Magura 
Nennt sich:  
*REMOTE CAP FÜR VYRON ELECT SATTELSTÜTZE*

Einfach mal googeln... die Bedienung ist 500% besser!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen, dass sie problemlos funktioniert! Hatte nach zwei Jahren bei einem Satz plötzlich klebende Hebel, die auf Kulanz von SRAM getauscht wurden - ist kein Einzelfall.


Danke! Die Problematik verfolge ich auch, bin das Risiko aber eingegangen, weil mir die Ergonomie der Bremsen taugt.
Mal schauen...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Juli 2017)

carbonpiet schrieb:


> Es gibt ein sehr sinnvolles Upgrade für die Bedieneinheit von Magura
> Nennt sich:
> *REMOTE CAP FÜR VYRON ELECT SATTELSTÜTZE*
> 
> Einfach mal googeln... die Bedienung ist 500% besser!!


Bestellt,danke für den tip!
Bin gespannt wie es aussieht!


----------



## carbonpiet (24. Juli 2017)

So...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Juli 2017)

Naja,geht so!
Aber wenn's wenigstens noch schützt.
Dafür bin ich von der Funktion der Stütze angetan!
Funzt bisher perfekt!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (25. Juli 2017)

Die Cap soll ned schützen, die soll die Bedienung erleichtern im ruppigen Gelände.
Dann brauchste nimma den knaopf zu suchen, einfach drauf drücken....
Hatte ich an meiner auch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (27. Juli 2017)

Kettenpflege:


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. August 2017)

Heute gabs bei mir auch was Neues für die Kettenpflege (hat prima funktioniert!) und neue Pedalen für das BULLS Monster:

HT Air Evo ME 03 Titan Pedal - neongelb https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ht-air-evo-me-03-titan-pedal

Hab die gleichen Pedalen nochmal gekauft. Die anderen waren nun nach 1 Jahr 8 Monaten, 4200km mit bei meinem Kampfgewicht und 2x Wechsel der Lagerdichtungen hinüber. Das Gewicht, der ultimative Grip, Beständigkeit der Farbe und Optik insgesamt haben mich dazu bewogen die gleichen doch nochmal zu nehmen. 









*sabber*




Vergleich alt - neu


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. August 2017)

@fatbikepeg welche Größe hat dein ICT?


----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

Ist beim alten Pedal der Lack ein wenig ab oder ist das Dreck?


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. August 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg welche Größe hat dein ICT?


M (Körpergröße 168cm)



MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ist beim alten Pedal der Lack ein wenig ab oder ist das Dreck?



Ja, an der Aussenkante ist etwas von der farbigen Pulverbeschichtung abgeplatzt, weil ich ständig irgendwo langgeschrammelt bin.


----------



## Fatster (12. August 2017)

Geladen 



 

und entsichert


----------



## MrBrightside (12. August 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ...
> Ja, an der Aussenkante ist etwas von der farbigen Pulverbeschichtung abgeplatzt, weil ich ständig irgendwo langgeschrammelt bin.


Dann ist das was ich gemeint habe nur Dreck und die Farbe hält wirklich gut.
Die Aussenkante ist klar, wenn du da wo dagegen bist.


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. August 2017)

Die Glocke find ich Kuhl 

bin gespannt ob die Flaschenbatterie im Gelände hält?
auch wenn ich selbst sowas nicht benutze


----------



## BigJohn (12. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Geladen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 632948
> 
> ...


Kümmer dich lieber mal um deine Lassos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. August 2017)

Kann man mit 2 Flaschen noch ordentlich treten?


----------



## MrBrightside (12. August 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kann man mit 2 Flaschen noch ordentlich treten?


Null Problemo


----------



## Fatster (12. August 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kann man mit 2 Flaschen noch ordentlich treten?



"Ordentlich treten" wird überwertet  

Ne, im Ernst:
Null problemo!  Hatte dieselben Bedenken, aber das stört überhaupt nicht. 

Aspaltscheissendreck kann kommen


----------



## Fatster (12. August 2017)

P.S.:
Wenns nicht funktioniert hätte, hätte ich ja immer noch diese "Alterna *hicks* tive" gehabt:


----------



## Messerharry (12. August 2017)

...wenn ihr wüßtet was ich alles gekauft hab...
wenn der Bremsenmarkt nur nicht so unübersichtlich wäre...aber da bau ich erst mal was von einem anderen Rad ab


----------



## Fatster (12. August 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...wenn ihr wüßtet was ich alles gekauft hab...
> wenn der Bremsenmarkt nur nicht so unübersichtlich wäre...aber da bau ich erst mal was von einem anderen Rad ab



Na los, lass uns nicht (noch) du(e)mm(er) sterben! Zeig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (12. August 2017)

liegt daheim und ich bin woanderst, Bild habsch natürlich noch keins gemacht, rollt ja noch nicht mal...


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. August 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> liegt daheim und ich bin woanderst, Bild habsch natürlich noch keins gemacht, rollt ja noch nicht mal...


Du hast den Thread leider nicht verstanden.


----------



## klausklein (12. August 2017)

Neue Farbe am Fatboy


----------



## fatbikepeg (12. August 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> liegt daheim und ich bin woanderst, Bild habsch natürlich noch keins gemacht, rollt ja noch nicht mal...


So sind se - die Kerle. Erst geil machen und dann nicht abliefern.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (12. August 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Neue Farbe am Fatboy Anhang anzeigen 633085



Nextie mit tune?


----------



## klausklein (12. August 2017)

China und tune giftgrün.


----------



## Fatster (12. August 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> China und tune giftgrün.



China 80 oder 90 mm?


----------



## klausklein (12. August 2017)

90mm!


----------



## Mr_Slow (14. August 2017)

Neue Farbe am vpace...








und eine Vecnum moveLoc in 140 mm


----------



## Lothar6472 (14. August 2017)

Ich hab nun endlich eine passende Rahmentasche für das Scoop gefunden.
Die Standard-Klettbefestigung an Ober- und Sitzrohr gefiehl mir absolut nicht.
Deswegen habe ich einen U-förmigen "Aluträger" passend für die Tasche (innen) gebogen, der am Rahmen verschraubt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar6472 (14. August 2017)

Zwar nicht direkt gekauft  eher verwertet.
Rahmenschutz für das Scoop.


----------



## Mick-Omega (16. August 2017)

Sigg 0,75er Aluflasche (hält das Wasser leider auch nicht kühler) in einem Radon Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Mr_Slow (16. August 2017)

So nun konnte auch das Hinterrad montiert werden, da vorher keine Kassette für den XD-Freilauf vorhanden war.







Ready to Race...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. August 2017)

Schöner Stealthbomber


----------



## BigJohn (16. August 2017)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> So nun konnte auch das Hinterrad montiert werden, da vorher keine Kassette für den XD-Freilauf vorhanden war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Änderst du deinen Namen jetzt in Mr_Fast?


----------



## Mr_Slow (16. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Änderst du deinen Namen jetzt in Mr_Fast?


Nö das langt noch nicht, dafür reichen die Beinchen und Puste immer noch nicht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. August 2017)

Praktisch,so ohne klassischen Flaschenhalter!


----------



## Dampfsti (20. August 2017)

Neue Farbe am Dude

Es haben ein Pärchen Mt7 ihren Platz gefunden und hinten endlich mal ne 180er Scheibe...


----------



## -zor- (20. August 2017)

sieht richtig stimmig aus, die Mastodon passt optisch super zum Dude...  
schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. August 2017)

Täschchen gekauft!


----------



## cherokee190 (21. August 2017)

In "S" sieht der Truck richtig niedlich aus


----------



## hw_doc (21. August 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 635824
> Täschchen gekauft!



Sehen wir uns damit im Allgäu bei Jürgen?  
B)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. August 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sehen wir uns damit im Allgäu bei Jürgen?
> B)


Tut mir leid Steffen,das ist mir zu weit!


----------



## hw_doc (21. August 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Steffen,das ist mir zu weit!



Sollst ja nicht auf dem einen Gang dort hin!  B)
(Vielleicht gibt es noch ne preisgünstige Zugfahrt!)


----------



## Speedskater (21. August 2017)

Wann ist das im Algäu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (21. August 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wann ist das im Algäu?



Schau mal im "Süden..."-Thread vorbei - erstes Oktober-Wochenende!


----------



## Mick-Omega (25. August 2017)

Hallo!
Auch wenn die Abrollgeräusche der JJ ziemlich laut sind, so hat sich mir die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Klingel auch am Fatty erschlossen. Die Knog Oi an meinem CC ist hübsch, allerdings auch ziemlich leise. In einer Bewertung derer habe ich jedoch was von der Spurcycle Bell gelesen, diese gefiel mir sehr. Auch wenn ich Fakes/Plagiate hasse (bei Uhren und Kleidung z.B.) wollte ich aber keine 60€ für eine Fahrradklingel ausgeben. Made in USA ist da für mich auch kein nennenswerter Pluspunkt. Also wurde es trotzdem eine Chinaklingel, die Rockbros Bell:



Das Silber/Schwarz/Messing nimmt sich sehr schön an Bremse & Schaltung wieder auf. Das Spannband zur Befestigung habe ich zum Schutz des  Carbonlenkers mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Mir gefällts und es klingt wirklich nice!

Danke fürs lesen,
Michael


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. August 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Auch wenn die Abrollgeräusche der JJ ziemlich laut sind, so hat sich mir die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Klingel auch am Fatty erschlossen. Die Knog Oi an meinem CC ist hübsch, allerdings auch ziemlich leise. In einer Bewertung derer habe ich jedoch was von der Spurcycle Bell gelesen, diese gefiel mir sehr. Auch wenn ich Fakes/Plagiate hasse (bei Uhren und Kleidung z.B.) wollte ich aber keine 60€ für eine Fahrradklingel ausgeben. Made in USA ist da für mich auch kein nennenswerter Pluspunkt. Also wurde es trotzdem eine Chinaklingel, die Rockbros Bell:
> Anhang anzeigen 637149
> Das Silber/Schwarz/Messing nimmt sich sehe schön an Bremse & Schaltung wieder auf. Das Spannband zur Befestigung habe ich zum Schutz des  Carbonlenkers mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Mir gefällts und es klingt wirklich nice!
> ...



Ja die hab ich auch dran , schön klein und trotzdem laut


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. August 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Fakes/Plagiate hasse (bei Uhren und Kleidung z.B.) wollte ich aber keine 60€ für eine Fahrradklingel ausgeben. Made in USA ist da für mich auch kein nennenswerter Pluspunkt. Also wurde es trotzdem eine Chinaklingel, die Rockbros Bell


https://cyclingtips.com/2016/08/a-tale-of-two-bells-spurcycle-vs-the-counterfeiters/


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2017)

Die Rock Bros Klingel wird mittlerweile für unter 5€ verschleudert. Mein Versuchsballon hält sich bislang tapfer


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. August 2017)

Ich finde das etwas unschön. Da bringt jemand ein innovatives Design auf dem Markt, das so überzeugend ist, dass sich sogar Klingelmuffel nach langer Abstinenz so ein Teil an den Lenker schrauben wollen, und dann wollen die Leute das nicht honorieren und kaufen die dreisteste Kopie, die ich seit langem gesehen habe.

Mal abgesehen davon, das die Kopie in Sachen Funktion und Verarbeitung nicht ganz vergleichbar ist, nimmt man auf diese Weise innovativen Köpfen den Wind aus den Segeln und aus der einen oder anderen genialen Idee, die vielleicht heute noch in den Köpfen mancher Entwickler schlummert, wird nix, weil sie sich wegen Plagiatsgefahr wahrscheinlich nie rechnen wird.

Aus den kurzfristigen Gewinn wird ein langfristiger Verlust.

Ich kann jeden verstehen, der das Maximum aus seinen hart verdienten Euros herausholen möchte, aber es kann ja nicht schaden, sich mal Gedanken über die Hintergründe zu machen. 

Hier noch ein Link in Deutsch, mit Klangvergleich: https://kettenpeitscher.com/2017/02/spurcycle-bell-besser-das-original/
Und hier gibt´s das Original für unter 50 Euro, quasi ein Schnäppchen : http://www.starbike.com/de/spurcycle-bell/#


----------



## Mick-Omega (28. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich finde das etwas unschön. Da bringt jemand ein innovatives Design auf dem Markt, das so überzeugend ist, dass sich sogar Klingelmuffel nach langer Abstinenz so ein Teil an den Lenker schrauben wollen, und dann wollen die Leute das nicht honorieren und kaufen die dreisteste Kopie, die ich seit langem gesehen habe.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, das die Kopie in Sachen Funktion und Verarbeitung nicht ganz vergleichbar ist, nimmt man auf diese Weise innovativen Köpfen den Wind aus den Segeln und aus der einen oder anderen genialen Idee, die vielleicht heute noch in den Köpfen mancher Entwickler schlummert, wird nix, weil sie sich wegen Plagiatsgefahr wahrscheinlich nie rechnen wird.
> 
> ...



Deine Gedanken kann ich total verstehen und teile diese auch! Meine Klamotten & Uhren kaufe ich auch nicht auf dem Bazar in der Türkei, so als Beispiel. Ob die Klingel jetzt so tiptop-edel verarbeitet ist oder etwas anders klingt ist mir da prinzipiell egal. Ist laut & klingt schön. Meiner Meinung nach wird aber versucht unter dem Deckmänntelchen von "High Precision" eine  Fahrradklingel (!!) zu einem Premiumprodukt hochzupushen. Den aufgerufen Preis halte ich daher für einen Fantasiepreis. Okay, ist es bei meinem Iphone wohl auch-aber dieser Gegenstand hat für mich auch eine andere Priorität und ist somit für mich sprichwörtlich wertvoller.
Die Diskussion finde ich aber gut! Evtl. kaufe ich mir aber auch mal das Original.


----------



## Rommos (28. August 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Deine Gedanken kann ich total verstehen und teile diese auch! Meine Klamotten & Uhren kaufe ich auch nicht auf dem Bazar in der Türkei, so als Beispiel. Ob die Klingel jetzt so tiptop-edel verarbeitet ist oder etwas anders klingt ist mir da prinzipiell egal. Ist laut & klingt schön. Meiner Meinung nach wird aber versucht unter dem *Deckmänntelchen von "High Precision" eine  Fahrradklingel (!!) zu einem Premiumprodukt hochzupushen*. Den aufgerufen Preis halte ich daher für einen Fantasiepreis. Okay, ist es bei meinem Iphone wohl auch-aber dieser Gegenstand hat für mich auch eine andere Priorität und ist somit für mich sprichwörtlich wertvoller.
> Die Diskussion finde ich aber gut! Evtl. kaufe ich mir aber auch mal das Original.



Servus

bin ein absoluter Fan der Spur, hab 3 St.  Hab aber auch mal 2 RockBros geordert (für Bikes anderer, die ich immer wieder mal verkehrstüchtig machen darf).

Und genau das mit der HighPrecision merkt man, optisch wie haptisch - m.M.n. 

Aber, wie du angemerkt hast, jeder setzt andere Prioritäten. Aber du würdest dich wahrscheinlich ähnlich äußern, wenn ein IPhone Replikat mit kleinen optischen, Technischen Abstrichen für ca. 20% des orig. Preises kommen würde...


----------



## BigJohn (28. August 2017)

Immer dran denken, dass es auch Räder gibt, die für einen schonungslosen Alltag und nicht für die Galerien dieser Welt gebaut werden. Die mittelmäßige Kopie ist halt immer noch besser, als das meiste was es sonst noch gibt.
Aber das müssen wir jetzt nicht noch gar totdiskutieren.


----------



## Rommos (28. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Immer dran denken, dass es auch Räder gibt, die *für einen schonungslosen Alltag* und nicht für die Galerien dieser Welt gebaut werden. Die mittelmäßige Kopie ist halt immer noch besser, als das meiste was es sonst noch gibt.



Genau da ist meine erste Spur seitdem im Einsatz 

aber btt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (28. August 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Aber, wie du angemerkt hast, jeder setzt andere Prioritäten. Aber du würdest dich wahrscheinlich ähnlich äußern, wenn ein IPhone Replikat mit kleinen optischen, Technischen Abstrichen für ca. 20% des orig. Preises kommen würde...



Ist natürlich schwer zu beurteilen, aber abgesehen von der Klingel besitze ich keinerlei fakes. Im Uhrenforum heisst es immer "fake watches are for fake peoples" und so halte ich es in der Regel selbst auch.
Erschwerend kommt natürlich hinzu (oder erleichternd) das die Rockbros-Bell frei im Handel käuflich ist, ein unding eigentlich und es rückt das bewusstsein eine dreiste Kopie gekauft zu haben in weite Ferne.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (28. August 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Genau da ist meine erste Spur seitdem im Einsatz
> 
> aber btt
> 
> ...




11-50 oder 10-50?


----------



## Rommos (28. August 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> 11-50 oder 10-50?


11-50


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. August 2017)

Halb gekauft,halb selbstgebaut.......


----------



## Rommos (28. August 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Halb gekauft,halb selbstgebaut.......
> Anhang anzeigen 638208 Anhang anzeigen 638209 Anhang anzeigen 638210



...was ist denn die selbstgekaufte "Basis"


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. August 2017)

Oberteil,also Gepäckauflage ist gekauft,Streben mußten natürlich längere gebaut werden!
Kostenpunkt: 20€ Gepäckträger und 6€ Aluröhrchen!


----------



## Rommos (28. August 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Oberteil,also Gepäckauflage ist gekauft,Streben mußten natürlich längere gebaut werden!
> Kostenpunkt: 20€ Gepäckträger und 6€ Aluröhrchen!



...dem Preis nach dann kein Fatbike-Spezial-Gepäckträger  aber passt gut an die Gabelkrone  
Was für einer war das?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. August 2017)

* *
*Author Fahrrad Gepäckträger ACR-30 vorn *


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. August 2017)

Auf "Fatbike-Expeditionen" muss man ja auch ordentlich navigieren können... deshalb... Edge 1000 + K-Edge XL Halter, schön schlank und letzterer sogar Made in Ju Es Ey 


 

 

 

 



Der Orgeon 600 war mir zu "bulky". Wenn ihn jemand haben möchte, einfach melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (28. August 2017)

Guter Kauf Harry, das Ding macht einfach Laune


----------



## dukestah (29. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Auf "Fatbike-Expeditionen" muss man ja auch ordentlich navigieren können... deshalb... Edge 1000 + K-Edge XL Halter, schön schlank und letzterer sogar Made in Ju Es Ey
> Anhang anzeigen 638337 Anhang anzeigen 638338 Anhang anzeigen 638339 Anhang anzeigen 638340 Anhang anzeigen 638341
> 
> Der Orgeon 600 war mir zu "bulky". Wenn ihn jemand haben möchte, einfach melden...



ich würde es nicht so exponiert nach vorne anbauen, das Ding ist ja als erstes hinüber wenn man doch mal irgendwie über den Lenker geht
das Oregon 600 würde mich interessieren, hast PN


----------



## murmel04 (29. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Auf "Fatbike-Expeditionen" muss man ja auch ordentlich navigieren können... deshalb... Edge 1000 + K-Edge XL Halter, schön schlank und letzterer sogar Made in Ju Es Anhang anzeigen 638339



Also bei der Halterung hätte ich Angst das beim nächsten Abflug übern Lenker das Teil hin ist.

Hab einen K Edge Halter damit sitzt der Edge genau auf dem Vorbau und steht nur minimal über.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. August 2017)

Ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren schon auch ein paar Stürze mit Navi gehabt, und da spielt es glaube ich keine Rolle, ob das Navi oben auf dem Lenker oder vor dem Lenker sitzt - es sei denn, man fährt frontal gegen eine Wand oder einen Baum . Wichtig ist die Sicherungsleine, denn üblicherweise springt das Navi bei einem Sturz aus der Halterung und baumelt dann nur noch an der Leine.

@dukestah PM kam bisher noch keine...


----------



## dukestah (29. August 2017)

war bissel langsam 
Sicherungsleine hatte ich auch lange Zeit dran, bin ich irgendwie davon abgekommen, hab aber Oregon bzw Montana auch direkt auf dem Vorbau montiert.


----------



## murmel04 (29. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren schon auch ein paar Stürze mit Navi gehabt, und da spielt es glaube ich keine Rolle, ob das Navi oben auf dem Lenker oder vor dem Lenker sitzt - es sei denn, man fährt frontal gegen eine Wand oder einen Baum . Wichtig ist die Sicherungsleine, denn üblicherweise springt das Navi bei einem Sturz aus der Halterung und baumelt dann nur noch an der Leine.
> 
> @dukestah PM kam bisher noch keine...



Muss ich dir ein wenig widersprechen.

War im letzten Jahr bei einem Sturz dabei, da ist alles was am
Lenker so montiert war abgebrochen bzw steckte sogar in der Erde.

Und bei meinem Abflug vor ein paar Wochen wäre es auch ab gewesen.
Sicherungsleine ist auch dran.
Der Garmin war aber dank Platz auf dem Vorbau nicht mal verdreht .
Aber jeder wie er mag. Mir würde es optisch auch nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. August 2017)

jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)

Ich hab mir heute einen Whisky No.9 bestellt


----------



## Fabeymer (29. August 2017)

Als Flatbar oder Riser?


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Als Flatbar oder Riser?


Weder noch, es müsste eigentlich eine heißen


 
Peggy nix für ungut


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. August 2017)

schaut irgendwie Starr aus


----------



## Tomwptp (29. August 2017)

Die hab ich doch schon mal gesehen. 
http://www.bikepacking.com/bikes/joe-cruz-seven-treeline-sl/


----------



## hw_doc (30. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Weder noch, es müsste eigentlich eine heißen
> Anhang anzeigen 638443
> Peggy nix für ungut





Tomwptp schrieb:


> Die hab ich doch schon mal gesehen.
> http://www.bikepacking.com/bikes/joe-cruz-seven-treeline-sl/








Hat jemand sogar schonmal an nen ICT geschraubt!  B)

Aber 499 USD?


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2017)

Anders geht das Vorderrad halt nicht hoch


----------



## Rommos (30. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Anders geht das Vorderrad halt nicht hoch


...und wie das Bild beweist, braucht es selbst dafür einen Absprunghügel bergab und Hintern hinter der Hinterachse...


----------



## shibby68 (30. August 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...und wie das Bild beweist, braucht es selbst dafür einen Absprunghügel bergab und Hintern hinter der Hinterachse...


also bald bei surly nicht mehr F-F-F sondern H-H-H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (30. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute einen Whisky No.9 bestellt





Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Weder noch, es müsste eigentlich eine heißen
> Anhang anzeigen 638443
> Peggy nix für ungut





Wenn Du die wirklich für den Truck gekauft hast, dann solltest Du aber ne Menge dogmatisch-absolutistische Einträge im Surly-Faden -ich sag mal- "überarbeiten"


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wenn Du die wirklich für den Truck gekauft hast, dann solltest Du aber ne Menge dogmatisch-absolutistische Einträge im Surly-Faden -ich sag mal- "überarbeiten"


Der Truck hat doch von Haus aus eine super Gabel  und noch dazu in meiner Lieblingsfarbe


----------



## Fatster (30. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Truck hat doch von Haus aus eine super Gabel  und noch dazu in meiner Lieblingsfarbe



Dann hast Du sie also nicht für den Truck gekauft?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. August 2017)

Wer selber poltert, muss dann auch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen  Danke für die Anregung @Mick-Omega 

Das Ding kann mich - als absoluten Klingelmuffel - absolut begeistern. Wenn ich alleine den Klang mit dem vergleiche, was ich bisher von Fahrradklingeln kenne. Und dabei klingt das Teil noch so unfassbar lange nach... Die Verarbeitung ist erwartungsgemäß ein Gedicht - wobei man ja ab und zu auch bei hochpreisigen Produkten in diesem Punkt enttäuscht wird. Hier aber fühlt man seine Euros gut angelegt... 




 

 

Klar isses ein Luxusprodukt, klar ist es viel zu viel Geld für eine Klingel. Aber das kann man für viele andere Dinge des Lebens auch sagen, wobei man hier noch einen ganz klaren Nutzwert geliefert bekommt. Was für´s Auge und was für die Ohren


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Dann hast Du sie also nicht für den Truck gekauft?


Wird ein neues Radl, der MünchnerKindlTruck  (schwarz/gelb)


----------



## Fatster (30. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wird ein neues Radl, der MünchnerKindlTruck  (schwarz/gelb)



Chris, das wird ein "hartes" Wochenende für dich ... und nein, ich meine *nicht* "körperlich"


----------



## skaster (30. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wer selber poltert, muss dann auch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen  Danke für die Anregung @Mick-Omega
> 
> Das Ding kann mich - als absoluten Klingelmuffel - absolut begeistern. Wenn ich alleine den Klang mit dem vergleiche, was ich bisher von Fahrradklingeln kenne. Und dabei klingt das Teil noch so unfassbar lange nach... Die Verarbeitung ist erwartungsgemäß ein Gedicht - wobei man ja ab und zu auch bei hochpreisigen Produkten in diesem Punkt enttäuscht wird. Hier aber fühlt man seine Euros gut angelegt...
> 
> ...


Doch nicht fürs Borealis, oder? Gibt's die nicht in einem lebensbejahenden Schwarz?


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wird ein neues Radl, der MünchnerKindlTruck  (schwarz/gelb)


Ach stimmt, das Pole hatte ich schon wieder ganz verdrängt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. August 2017)

@skaster Normal schon, aber so langsam wird mir dieser Batman-Look zu düster. Ich plane, wieder etwas Farbe hinein zu bringen, dazu passen dann auch nacktes Metall und hellere Töne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (30. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wird ein neues Radl, der MünchnerKindlTruck  (schwarz/gelb)



Ich glaub ja eher ,das es ne Tigerente wird


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. August 2017)

oder eine Borussen-Ruhrpott-Schleuder


----------



## Fatster (30. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> oder eine Borussen-Ruhrpott-Schleuder



Dann ist es mir eine Freude, dich gekannt zu *haben*, Ex-Kumpel!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. August 2017)

ein Bumble Bee Bike


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ein Bumble Bee Bike


Bashing - gemeldet


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. September 2017)

Heute gibt's endlich was zum saufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (1. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 639265
> Heute gibt's endlich was zum saufen



Aber nicht mit dieser Verpackung


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. September 2017)

Neuer Hebel mit 12 Grad und 780mm Breite, mir im Normalfall etwas zu breit, aber beim Fatbike brauche ich das schon!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 639265
> Heute gibt's endlich was zum saufen


Bist du schon zum Auspacken gekommen?


----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2017)

Der ist grade unterwegs in Italien


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2017)

Waren grad beim Gipser


----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Waren grad beim Gipser


Für wen?

Ah, siehe anderer Thread


----------



## Messerharry (4. September 2017)

...endlich fertig, aber das Blau macht mich ned so recht froh...


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. September 2017)

Schönes Radl, aber warum das blau?


----------



## Messerharry (4. September 2017)

...war so ne theoretische Idee, weil die Speichennippel blau waren  werd ich wohl vom anderen rübertauschen, zu ganz orange passt das Blau


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. September 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...war so ne theoretische Idee, weil die Speichennippel blau waren  werd ich wohl vom anderen rübertauschen, zu ganz orange passt das Blau


 mir gefällt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (4. September 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...endlich fertig, aber das Blau macht mich ned so recht froh... Anhang anzeigen 640268



Schönes Gerät 

Aber meiner Meinung nach sind die Blauen Griffe etwas zu Aufdringlich 

Gegen schwarze Tauschen , dann fände ich es schon viel Stimmiger  , aber das ist nur meine Meinung und es muss ja Dir gefallen und nicht uns


----------



## hw_doc (4. September 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...endlich fertig, aber das Blau macht mich ned so recht froh... Anhang anzeigen 640268



Oh - jetzt werden wir erfahren, ob das Big Ed nicht doch auch bruchgefährdet ist!  B)

Schließe mich dem Wunsch nach schwarzen Griffen an - das sollte deutlich stimmiger werden.


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. September 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...war so ne theoretische Idee, weil die Speichennippel blau waren  werd ich wohl vom anderen rübertauschen, zu ganz orange passt das Blau



 ja, glaube am anderen Bike passt es besser. 

Wie wäre es beim neuen mit Felgenbändern in Orange, die Laufräder könnten noch einen Farbtupfer vertragen. 

Sonst sehr schön, bin auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.


----------



## Messerharry (4. September 2017)

Jo, Felgenbänder kommen noch bei Gelegenheit in orange, jetzt wird erst mal bewegt 
Nach der 1. Fahrt steht aber schon fest, es ist trotz der schlechter rollenden, schwereren Reifen agiler, schneller und bergab nicht zappelig


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. September 2017)

Einen Jones H-Bar habe ich mir und meiner Fau geleistet. Cool sieht er erst mal aus;-)

Danke @bikesteelborrow


----------



## wj500 (5. September 2017)

der kokopelli:
die Spurcycle hab ich an den Rennrädern.
Keine klingt so schön wie diese.
Aber wenn die Generation Rollator sich gegenseitig auf dem weg schiebt hört sie 
Dich nicht....
An den Fatbikes hab ich die Crane Bell. Die klingt bei weitem nicht so schön und lange.
Und die anderen wie die Knog Oi erst recht nicht.
Die Spurcycle ist ein Produkt für snobs. 
Macht mir aber nix. 
Freu mich seit ueber nem Jahr dran.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. September 2017)

Ich bin am Sonntag einen Teil unserer Kindergeburtstags-Tour auf dem Rheinuferweg gefahren, bei schönstem Wetter - mit 8 Kids. Du kannst Dir vorstellen, was da los war. Ich hab die Glocke schon weit vorher betätigt, denn die Leute taten mir fast leid, so laut und durchdringend wie die Spurcycle ist (aber nicht schrill). Das hat in den meisten Fällen gereicht. Viele haben sich umgedreht, was da wohl von hinten kommt und solche Töne produziert (gemischt mit dem famosen Abrollgeräusch der Minions und dem Knattern der Nabe). Ich bin begeistert und finde es fast schade, dass man die Klingel im Wald so selten braucht...


----------



## shibby68 (6. September 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Einen Jones H-Bar habe ich mir und meiner Fau geleistet. Cool sieht er erst mal aus;-)
> 
> Danke @bikesteelborrow



sehr schön glückwunsch. hader ja auch mit mir und hätte den gerne aber preis schreckt noch etwas ab. 
magst mal paar fahreindrücke schildern?


----------



## hw_doc (6. September 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> sehr schön glückwunsch. hader ja auch mit mir und hätte den gerne aber preis schreckt noch etwas ab.
> magst mal paar fahreindrücke schildern?



Wenn man mit der Optik leben kann, ist vielleicht das Surly-Gegenstück auch was:
War auf der Messe neulich positiv überrascht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (6. September 2017)

Zu den Fahreindrücken kann ich erst in den nächsten Tagen was sagen. Hab ihn gestern Abend erst montiert.

Und zum Surlylenker: Ich kann mich auch noch vage an den auf der Messe erinnern. Der hatte noch die "Hörner" vorne, oder? Das war optisch nicht so meins.

Ehrlichgesagt hatte ich auch Schiss vor der Optik mit dem Jones, aber bislang finde ich es saucool!


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2017)

Der Surly ist Optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber vom Aufbau ganz geil. Mir gefällt die etwas geringere Kröpfung sogar besser, aber vom Gewicht her ist es ein Stahllenker. Dafür bin ich dann nicht genug Bikepacker, als dass sich das bei mir relativiert.

http://surlybikes.com/parts/handlebars/moloko_bar


----------



## Fatster (6. September 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...endlich fertig, aber das Blau macht mich ned so recht froh... Anhang anzeigen 640268



Neiiiin, das sind doch nicht etwa BUD und LOU auf deinem Großen Edgar?  ... waren JJ aus?


----------



## Messerharry (6. September 2017)

...die waren halt über und wollen auch abgefahren werden, mit JJ´s wird´s dann doch zu schnell


----------



## Fatster (6. September 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...die waren halt über und wollen auch abgefahren werden, mit JJ´s wird´s dann doch zu schnell



  .... ja, für dich!   

Aber Glückwunsch zum geilen Bike ... gefällt mir auch!  ... über das "Blau" wurde ja schon das Meiste geschrieben, aber wenn Du's durchziehen willst, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle noch über einen blauen Sattel nachdenken.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2017)

Bremsscheibe die sich hoffentlich nicht wie die Shimano-Scheiben verzieht, und ein Gratis Buff-Tuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. September 2017)

ah, "Dächle Disc"


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2017)

Von Rose,iiiiiihhhhhh


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2017)

Von den Dächle hab ich auch schon zwei Zuhause liegen 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Von Rose,iiiiiihhhhhh


Was weißt du schon


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2017)

-_It's nice to be important but more important to be nice.-_


----------



## Fabeymer (7. September 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ehrlichgesagt hatte ich auch Schiss vor der Optik mit dem Jones, aber bislang finde ich es saucool!



Das war auch schon mal anders...


----------



## Fabeymer (7. September 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> sehr schön glückwunsch. hader ja auch mit mir und hätte den gerne aber preis schreckt noch etwas ab.
> magst mal paar fahreindrücke schildern?



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/07...-jeffjones-test-lenker/#Jeff_Jones_H-Loop_Bar

Kennst du?



Edit: Krass wie leuchtend rot die Spurcycle damals noch war...inzwischen ist die ziemlich verschossen und auch zerkratzt. 

Aber klingt immer noch ! 

Außerdem taugt mir das...edle Teile, ranzige Optik. Man tut den Sachen ja keinen Gefallen, wenn sie nur abgestaubt, aber nicht benutzt werden.


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. September 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das war auch schon mal anders...


----------



## Mick-Omega (8. September 2017)

So, nachdem ich hier im Urlaub einen Vertu Sattel (ohne Popo-Polster) testen konnte, habe ich mir mal einen Tioga D Spyder bestellt. Ich finde die Optik einfach cool und könnte zum On-One Fatty passen.... )


----------



## klausklein (10. September 2017)

Hab ein paar neue Teile zum basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (10. September 2017)

Oha, Tune!
War mir damals ein wenig zu teuer und gibt es glaub ich nicht mit RDS Standard.


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. September 2017)

Nach 21 Monaten bzw. 5000km gab es nun neues Schuhwerk für den Eislaster. 




Reifenvergleich SURLY LOU - links alt (Profilhöhe im Äquatorbereich nur noch 30%) und rechts neu (wenig gebraucht):


----------



## rsu (10. September 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Hab ein paar neue Teile zum basteln.



Die Felge kommt mir bekannt vor, Nextie ? Meine hält noch, bin zufrieden


----------



## klausklein (10. September 2017)

rsu schrieb:


> Die Felge kommt mir bekannt vor, Nextie ? Meine hält noch, bin zufrieden



China Carbon 90mm.


----------



## rsu (10. September 2017)

Was wiegen die Teile denn? Haben ein Felgenhorn oder?


----------



## klausklein (10. September 2017)

Wiegt so circa 650gr. mit Felgenhorn.


----------



## dukestah (11. September 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich hier im Urlaub einen Vertu Sattel (ohne Popo-Polster) testen konnte, habe ich mir mal einen Tioga D Spyder bestellt. Ich finde die Optik einfach cool und könnte zum On-One Fatty passen.... )
> Anhang anzeigen 641795


sieht ja echt cool aus, ist der trotzdem recht straff? was wiegt der in etwa?


----------



## Mick-Omega (11. September 2017)

Also den Vertu, ein Nachbau, bin ich eine Woche lang auf Elba gefahren. In normaler Radlerhose, ohne Polster-war überraschend bequem. Laut Website wiegt das Ding 175gr, aber den gibt es wohl auch Carbon-Schienen. Dann wiegt er natürlich etwas weniger.

Gruss, Michael


----------



## MrBrightside (11. September 2017)

Frag mich ob man da lustige Abdrücke auf dem Allerwertesten bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2017)

Mal sehen, was daran demnächst so abhängen wird...


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was daran demnächst so abhängen wird...
> Anhang anzeigen 644702



Gibt`s schon wieder einen Neuzugang


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. September 2017)

Kannst bald nen Laden aufmachen,Steffen!


----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gibt`s schon wieder einen Neuzugang





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kannst bald nen Laden aufmachen,Steffen!



Nein! Ähh... vielleicht... ja... Das hat Dir der Teufel gesagt!    B)

Aber das meinte ich eigentlich nicht - kann man ja auch Reifen und Felgen und so ein unverfängliches Gedöhns dranhängen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nein! Ähh... vielleicht... ja... Das hat Dir der Teufel gesagt!    B)
> 
> Aber das meinte ich eigentlich nicht - kann man ja auch Reifen und Felgen und so ein unverfängliches Gedöhns dranhängen.



 Oder Rahmen , oder ganze Fatties oder so anderes Gedöns


----------



## cluso (17. September 2017)

Endlich passend zur bestehenden Kurbel den Rest der XX1.





Zwar 2nd Hand (ist das trotzdem erlaubt im Thread?), aber schaltet sich schon sehr sahnig.
Und mit Grip-Shift-Griffen ist es ein Back to Roots (mein erstes richtiges Mounti hatte auch Drehgriffe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. September 2017)

Aeffect geht... BZA kommt


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2017)

Addix in 4.4":


----------



## Peng999 (19. September 2017)

Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen.
Fahre seit 1500km den Vorgänger 4,4 hinten


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen.
> Fahre seit 1500km den Vorgänger 4,4 hinten



Ich tu mich mit der blauen Linie etwas schwer - aber an dem Bike, für das ich ihn gekauft hab, sollte es bestens passen.
Mit einer Sensation rechne ich nicht, bin aber sehr gespannt. Komme dabei vom 4.0er LS und er landet am VR - werde berichten!


----------



## Peng999 (20. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich tu mich mit der blauen Linie etwas schwer -




Wieso ?


----------



## -zor- (20. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich tu mich mit der blauen Linie etwas schwer - aber an dem Bike, für das ich ihn gekauft hab, sollte es bestens passen.
> Mit einer Sensation rechne ich nicht, bin aber sehr gespannt. Komme dabei vom 4.0er LS und er landet am VR - werde berichten!



Also für das Farley !?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Addix in 4.4":
> Anhang anzeigen 645721


Genau den hab ich vor kurzem verbaut und damit zwei 4.0er Liteskin der alten JJ-Bauart ersetzt. Ich muss sagen, dass der gefühlte Unterschied gewaltig ist. Ich finde den Reifen super. Die blaue Linie muss halt zum Bike passen, in dem Fall hat sie es absolut getan. Aber sie verschwindet sowieso mit der Zeit, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Jetzt würde nur noch eine Version fehlen mit Addix Ultrasoft und steiferer Seitenwand für´s Vorderrad...


----------



## Fatster (20. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... aber an dem Bike, für das ich ihn gekauft hab, sollte es bestens passen.



 ... na dann!


----------



## Mick-Omega (21. September 2017)

Heute ist der Tioga D Spyder gekommen, habe ich fix montiert. Probefahrt kommt wohl erst Sonntag oder Montag, aber sieht doch seeehr gemütlich aus!


----------



## Starter77 (26. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (26. September 2017)

Fein fein, ich erfreue mich jedes Mal am Freilauf!


----------



## Starter77 (26. September 2017)

Die Hope 2 waren noch schöner  vom Klang


----------



## F7 Uli (27. September 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Die Hope 2 waren noch schöner  vom Klang


Stimmt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. September 2017)




----------



## Fatster (27. September 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 647985



Du wirst ihn lieben!


----------



## hw_doc (27. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Addix in 4.4":
> Anhang anzeigen 645721





hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich tu mich mit der blauen Linie etwas schwer - aber an dem Bike, für das ich ihn gekauft hab, sollte es bestens passen.
> Mit einer Sensation rechne ich nicht, bin aber sehr gespannt. Komme dabei vom 4.0er LS und er landet am VR - werde berichten!





-zor- schrieb:


> Also für das Farley !?





Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Genau den hab ich vor kurzem verbaut und damit zwei 4.0er Liteskin der alten JJ-Bauart ersetzt. Ich muss sagen, dass der gefühlte Unterschied gewaltig ist. Ich finde den Reifen super. Die blaue Linie muss halt zum Bike passen, in dem Fall hat sie es absolut getan. Aber sie verschwindet sowieso mit der Zeit, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Jetzt würde nur noch eine Version fehlen mit Addix Ultrasoft und steiferer Seitenwand für´s Vorderrad...



Die Seitenwand kommt mir schon recht steif vor. 
Der blöde Streifen ist bei mir leider nicht gut zentriert aufgetragen - hoffentlich verschwindet er, bevor mich das wahnsinnig macht...


----------



## -zor- (27. September 2017)

also der Streifen ist so gar nicht meins, weiß auch nicht was sich Schwalbe dabei gedacht hat


----------



## zoomer (27. September 2017)

Sie haben versprochen dass der bald ab geht.

War halt ein witziger Formel 1 Fan im Entwicklungsteam.


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. September 2017)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sie haben versprochen dass der bald ab geht.
> 
> War halt ein witziger Formel 1 Fan im Entwicklungsteam.


Wer kauft so einen schwindlichen Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (27. September 2017)

Die Farbmarkierungen dienen mMn der schnelleren und besseren Erkennbarkeit im Lager und im Laden.

Haben ganz normale Autoreifen auch oft.

Geht bestimmt bald ab und sollte wohl nie in der Mitte sein.


----------



## hw_doc (27. September 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Die Farbmarkierungen dienen mMn der schnelleren und besseren Erkennbarkeit im Lager und im Laden.
> 
> Haben ganz normale Autoreifen auch oft.
> 
> Geht bestimmt bald ab und sollte wohl nie in der Mitte sein.



MIttig muss nicht, aber bitte mit Rundlauf!


----------



## klausklein (28. September 2017)

Ich hab zwar nur den 4.80 und nicht den 4.4 halbfett Reifen aber der Grip ist soviel mehr im Vergleich zum Reifen ohne Streifen. 
Der könnte von mir aus drei Streifen in Regenbogen Farben haben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> MIttig muss nicht, aber bitte mit Rundlauf!



Können Schwalbe überhaupt Rund laufen?


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nur den 4.80 und nicht den 4.4 halbfett Reifen ...






Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Können Schwalbe überhaupt Rund laufen?



Mit den Reifen selbst hatte da ich nie Probleme - im Gegensatz zu Bontrager und Chao Yang bspw.


----------



## FR-Sniper (28. September 2017)

ich bin den JJ zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber so schlecht wie der  Bulldozer ist er sicher nicht! (so einen Knüppelharden Reifen hatte ich noch nie!) ein Bild vom neuen  Minion reiche ich nach! 

da ist es:




neu sind Ventielkappe, GAbel auf 120mm umgebaut mit mehr Endprogresion und der besagte Reifen, Testfahrt steht noch aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich ist nur die Milch fürs Fatty


----------



## Wendo (6. Oktober 2017)

Gestern kamen die Minions 4,8 EXO und ein Liter Conti Milch an.

FBR: 1614g
FBF: 1657g

Beide habe ich aber mit dem Kabelbinder gewogen der drum rum war. (Was wiegt der?)

Danke meiner Fotokünste wurde das 1. Bild ganz schwarz und das zweite schwarz/grau - die erspare ich euch mal 
Bessere kann ich hoffentlich nachreichen.

Lob an r2 Bikes, alles ging schnell, war sauber verpackt und die ebenfalls bestellte Dichtmilch war nochmal zusätzlich in eine Ziptüte gehüllt um sauerein zu vermeiden. Ausserdem war der Karton mit "FRAGIL" aufklebern ausgestattet....was für 2 Reifen und eine Plastikflasche fast schon lustig ist.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Oktober 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> Ausserdem war der Karton mit "FRAGIL" aufklebern ausgestattet....was für 2 Reifen und eine Plastikflasche fast schon lustig ist.


Wusstest Du nicht, dass die Minions wie rohe Eier behandelt werden müssen? 

Die Kabelbinder sind nicht schwer, mach Dir keine Hoffnungen  Meine wiegen 1635 und 1625, also liegst Du im normalen Bereich.


----------



## Wendo (6. Oktober 2017)

Schade ich hatte gehofft die 1600 mit dem FBR zu knacken


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Oktober 2017)

So ein Kabelbinder kann schon ganz schön ins Gewicht fallen!


----------



## Tomwptp (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich fürchte das sind nicht die welche die Polizei verwendet [emoji10]


----------



## Fatster (6. Oktober 2017)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das sind nicht die welche die Polizei verwendet [emoji10]



Aha!  ... Darf man fragen woher Du zu wissen scheinst, welche Kabelbinder die Polizei verwendet?  

Zuviel    oder   ??


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Neue Kette fürs Dicke, und etwas die armen Schweizer unterstützt:



Kaufgrund war unter anderem (da ich noch niemals die 3000m NN geknackt habe):


----------



## Fatster (11. Oktober 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kaufgrund war unter anderem (da ich noch niemals die 3000m NN geknackt habe):
> Anhang anzeigen 652645



Darf ich büdde büdde büdde mit?


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Darf ich büdde büdde büdde mit?



Aber Rainer , Du warst doch schon 1 mal drüber 




 



Madritschjoch 3124m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Darf ich büdde büdde büdde mit?



Na LOGO!

Das Ride Magazin finde ich Qualitativ übrigens sehr hochwertig! Die Bilder einfach nur  
Ich glaub ich abonniere das Magazin


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aber Rainer , Du warst doch schon 1 mal drüber
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 652665 Anhang anzeigen 652666
> 
> Madritschjoch 3124m


----------



## Fatster (11. Oktober 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aber Rainer , Du warst doch schon 1 mal drüber
> ...
> Madritschjoch 3124m



 ... jetzt, wo Sie es sagen 

Und wer sind Sie und warum duzen Sie mich? 

Man, man, man, ich sollte meinen Konsum britischen Rindfleischs unbedingt runterfahren


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... jetzt, wo Sie es sagen
> 
> Und wer sind Sie und warum duzen Sie mich?
> 
> Man, man, man, ich sollte meinen Konsum britischen Rindfleischs unbedingt runterfahren



Vor allem wenn die britischen Rinder mit Whisky getränkt wurden


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Oktober 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Na LOGO!
> 
> Das Ride Magazin finde ich Qualitativ übrigens sehr hochwertig! Die Bilder einfach nur
> Ich glaub ich abonniere das Magazin


Gute Wahl, ein hochwertiges Druckerzeugnis


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Oktober 2017)

Mal bestellt


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Oktober 2017)

Mal sehen ob "Steel" länger als ~700km durchhält....


 

.... gibt es leider nicht mit 26Zähnen


----------



## cluso (13. Oktober 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob "Steel" länger als *~700km* durchhält....



Zu viel Kraft?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Oktober 2017)

cluso schrieb:


> Zu viel Kraft?



wohl eher zu viel Pfälzer *SAND*boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Oktober 2017)

Aufkleber....


----------



## BigJohn (13. Oktober 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Aufkleber....
> Anhang anzeigen 653308


Die no shox soll ja noch mal ne Ecke steifer sein als die Mastodon...


----------



## sigma7 (14. Oktober 2017)




----------



## criscross (14. Oktober 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 653474


wo gab es das denn ?


----------



## sigma7 (14. Oktober 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> wo gab es das denn ?


Einzelstück auf eBay KA


----------



## criscross (14. Oktober 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Einzelstück auf eBay KA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (14. Oktober 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 653474





criscross schrieb:


> wo gab es das denn ?





sigma7 schrieb:


> Einzelstück auf eBay KA



Den passenden Helm gabs nicht zufällig auch dazu?


----------



## Speedskater (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe wieder mal paar Teile bestellt.

Hope Pro 4 110x15




Sapim Laser 273mm




WTB Scraper 27,5 i45




Trax Fatty 27,5x3,25 mit 950g




Richtig, das Ergebnis ist ein halbfettes VR für Moppel, duck und weg


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Oktober 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder mal paar Teile bestellt.
> 
> Hopr Pro 4 110x15
> 
> ...



Das gibt also ein Speedhalbfattie für @Speedskater


----------



## Speedskater (15. Oktober 2017)

Genau Jürgen!
Ich baue gerade noch einen 584x45mm Laufradsatz für Moppel.
Dann habe ich je nach Laufradsatz ein 4" Fätbike oder ein B+ Halbfätbike.
Ich denke 27,5x3,8 würden auch reinpassen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Oktober 2017)

Nicht unbedingt direkt gekauft, eher selbst weitergebaut!

Für den Thule Heckträger passen ja leider die Spanngurte nicht um die etwas dickeren Reifen.
Also die Ratschengurte mal verlängert mit Teilen aus einer alten Snowboard Bindung.




Test steht noch aus, bin aber guter Hoffnung! !!


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Oktober 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt direkt gekauft, eher selbst weitergebaut!
> 
> Für den Thule Heckträger passen ja leider die Spanngurte nicht um die etwas dickeren Reifen.
> Also die Ratschengurte mal verlängert mit Teilen aus einer alten Snowboard Bindung.
> ...



Meine Lösung: (bevor es nen Kombi gab) 
https://www.ebay.de/i/181783070608?...3D707-134425-41852-0%26rvr_id%3D1336693266745


----------



## Fatster (15. Oktober 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meine Lösung: (bevor es nen Kombi gab)
> https://www.ebay.de/i/181783070608?chn=ps&dispItem=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F707-134425-41852-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.de%252Fi%252F181783070608%253Fchn%253Dps%2526dispItem%253D1%26itemid%3D181783070608%26targetid%3D359058519323%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D20236%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D929859354%26adgroupid%3D46140922053%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-359058519323%26abcId%3D1129526%26merchantid%3D110957152%26gclid%3DCjwKCAjwjozPBRAqEiwA6xTOYLZFid-0Gs9IzRK6EcFiFejkefBw2f0oUdqvTO_3HsVs6K6UNH33sBoCvv8QAvD_BwE%26srcrot%3D707-134425-41852-0%26rvr_id%3D1336693266745



  ... Du bist echt ein Innovations- und Improvisationsmonster


----------



## klausklein (16. Oktober 2017)

Ein paar Schnellspanner.


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Oktober 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meine Lösung: (bevor es nen Kombi gab)
> https://www.ebay.de/i/181783070608?chn=ps&dispItem=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F707-134425-41852-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.de%252Fi%252F181783070608%253Fchn%253Dps%2526dispItem%253D1%26itemid%3D181783070608%26targetid%3D359058519323%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D20236%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D929859354%26adgroupid%3D46140922053%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-359058519323%26abcId%3D1129526%26merchantid%3D110957152%26gclid%3DCjwKCAjwjozPBRAqEiwA6xTOYLZFid-0Gs9IzRK6EcFiFejkefBw2f0oUdqvTO_3HsVs6K6UNH33sBoCvv8QAvD_BwE%26srcrot%3D707-134425-41852-0%26rvr_id%3D1336693266745



Kombi hab ich, aber mir kommt kein Rad mehr ins Auto, wegen Dreck und jedesmal Kindersitz ausbauen...
Spanngurte hab ich bis jetzt verwendet, war mir aber schon länger zu fumelig , daher jetzt so...


----------



## fatbikepeg (18. Oktober 2017)

Ein Töpfchen lichtblauer Lack für kleine Ausbesserungen am Eislaster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Oktober 2017)




----------



## univega 9 (18. Oktober 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 655116


Cool


----------



## Lothar6472 (19. Oktober 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 655249



Das ist ja krass  !
Sieht gut aus, wo hast Du den denn gefunden ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Oktober 2017)

Lothar6472 schrieb:


> Das ist ja krass  !
> Sieht gut aus, wo hast Du den denn gefunden ?


Schau mal in den bikemarkt unter "Aufkleber"


----------



## Lothar6472 (19. Oktober 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Schau mal in den bikemarkt unter "Aufkleber"



OK 
Danke Dir


----------



## Gravelander (27. Oktober 2017)

nach vielen Wochen endlich mal ein Bild schießen können vom neuen Steadyrack fürs Fatbike der Dame.
Ebenso das Dude noch mit Big Fat Larrys aufgezogen (Dank an Meister-Dieter), aber noch nicht getestet - leider.








und hier noch im Normalverwahrungszustand:


----------



## criscross (28. Oktober 2017)

endlich eine zum Fahrergewicht passende Druckstufen Dämpfereinheit von
" Fast Suspension " mit schwarzen Drehknopf.

 

dann noch etwas für die Trail Pflege


----------



## hw_doc (28. Oktober 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> endlich eine zum Fahrergewicht passende Druckstufen Dämpfereinheit von
> " Fast Suspension " mit schwarzen Drehknopf.Anhang anzeigen 658592
> 
> dann noch etwas für die Trail Pflege
> ...



Hättest Du mal einen Link zu der Trailpfegegerät?


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hättest Du mal einen Link zu der Trailpfegegerät?


Versuch mal pocket saw bei Ali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (28. Oktober 2017)

bitte schön.
https://www.amazon.de/Mehr-Biss-Zäh...words=mehr+biss+mit+33+zähnen+aus+carbonstahl


----------



## Martina H. (29. Oktober 2017)

Du hast mit dem Ding echt den Baum (allein?) kleinbekommen? Respekt!


----------



## sigma7 (29. Oktober 2017)

Gewicht und Bild im montierten Zustand  folgen, nicht jedoch vor dem 18. November.


Viele Grüße aus Tucson, AZ (leider ohne Fat Bike)


----------



## Rommos (29. Oktober 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 658914
> 
> Gewicht und Bild im montierten Zustand  folgen, nicht jedoch vor dem 18. November.
> 
> ...


Hast den gleich in USA geholt? Wenn da vor Ort eine empfehlenswerte Quelle ist, gib Bescheid bitte. 
Meine bessere Hälfte kommt da beruflich auch hin


----------



## sigma7 (30. Oktober 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wenn da vor Ort eine empfehlenswerte Quelle ist, gib Bescheid bitte.


UniversalCycles.com liefert schnell und zuverlässig, ab 150 USD frei Haus/Hotel.


----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2017)

Bikeman ist auch immer einen Blick wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (1. November 2017)

Gestern auf Hope Scheiben, schwimmend, gewechselt. 180/160 mm, Shimano Sinter Beläge. Heute im Schlamm / Regen gefahren. Passt Gute Investition


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. November 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 660207
> Gestern auf Hope Scheiben, schwimmend, gewechselt. 180/160 mm, Shimano Sinter Beläge. Heute im Schlamm / Regen gefahren. Passt Gute Investition


Schaut gut aus,....besonders die Reifen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2017)

Ich bin gespannt.....


----------



## Fatster (2. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt.....
> Anhang anzeigen 660517



Kann nicht funktionieren! 

Das Silotape hat die falsche Farbe!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Kann nicht funktionieren!
> 
> Das Silotape hat die falsche Farbe!



Kann ich es umlackieren?


----------



## Fatster (2. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kann ich es umlackieren?



 .. ähm ..  .. müsste eigentlich ..


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> .. ähm ..  .. müsste eigentlich ..



Ich nehm mal ral 5012


----------



## Fatster (2. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal ral 5012



Geht nich, RAL 5012 is aus!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Geht nich, RAL 5012 is aus!


----------



## sigma7 (3. November 2017)

Für das (weiße) Mukluk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (3. November 2017)

Schnäppchen beim LBS. 180er


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2017)

Wird Zeit für Ausbaustufe 2.0


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. November 2017)

Hoppla, mir ist gerade eine Kastanie vor die Füße gefallen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. November 2017)

Wo verstaust du eigentlich all deine Bikes? Im Geheimzimmer hinter der Bibliothek?


----------



## BigJohn (11. November 2017)

Eine der schönsten Farben fürs Pugsley. Ist das aus dem forum?


----------



## BigHit66 (12. November 2017)

Zeit um auf die Winterbereifung umzurüsten - Winter-LRS mit Maxxis Colossus 4.8





Übrigens gibt’s den „DT Swiss Laufradsatz Big Ride BR2250“ hier gerade für 499,- €, falls jemand auch noch einen LRS für den Winter braucht 

https://best-bike-parts.de/DT-Swiss...-Big-Ride-150-197mm-10s-incl-Felgenband-2200g


----------



## KetogenerReini (13. November 2017)

aber 40€ Aufpreis für 11s oder XD


----------



## hw_doc (13. November 2017)

KetogenerReini schrieb:


> aber 40€ Aufpreis für 11s oder XD



11-fach "Shimano" passt auf den Standard-Freilauf. 
Aufpreispflichtig ist nur der xD-Freilaufkörper.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. November 2017)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Zeit um auf die Winterbereifung umzurüsten - Winter-LRS mit Maxxis Colossus 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gibt es einen ErFAHRungsbericht zu deinen neuen Reifen? Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (13. November 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wo verstaust du eigentlich all deine Bikes? Im Geheimzimmer hinter der Bibliothek?


Die drei Dicken stehen im Wohnzimmer  und die vier schmalbereiften im Keller . 

-----------

Neues für den Eislaster:
Flaschenhalter mit schwarzem Lederbesatz, schicke Aluflasche, neue rostfreie Schrauben als Ersatz für die komplett verrosteten Schrauben an den Bremssätteln und Adaptern.









Neuer Sattel für das Maronen-Pugsley: Brooks B17 Standard in "aged". Weiss noch nicht, ob der es endgültig ist. Hab den günstig gebraucht in nem Rumpelladen gekauft. Ggf. wird der wieder verhökert, falls mir schwarz doch besser gefällt.


----------



## F7 Uli (13. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen ErFAHRungsbericht zu deinen neuen Reifen? Dankeschön


Ja, Super, Klasse Winterreifen . Hab ich auch Maxxis  Colossus


----------



## hw_doc (13. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Die drei Dicken stehen im Wohnzimmer  und die vier schmalbereiften im Keller .
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



Zeig mal in Gänze!  

Bei meinem Sattel könnten noch ein paar garantiert nicht rostende Edelstahl-Schrauben für die Bremsen dabei sein, falls Du eine dauerhafte Lösung suchst...  B)


----------



## F7 Uli (13. November 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Ja, Super, Klasse Winterreifen . Hab ich auch Maxxis  Colossus




 Winter kann kommen ........... ))))


----------



## BigHit66 (13. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen ErFAHRungsbericht zu deinen neuen Reifen? Dankeschön



Habe bisher nur 1 Proberunde hinter mir, der Test ist also noch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.
Infos zur Probefahrt im Kommentar unter dem Foto unter:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2214417


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2017)

Den Colossus möchte ich am Vorderrad auch mal probieren. Hab mich eh schon gewundert, warum der hier praktisch nicht existent ist.

@Fibbs79 bei mtbr gabs schon vor einiger Zeit einen recht interessanten Beitrag zum Colossus:


> I've got about 20 hours on an EXO pair and only about 5 of those are in snow. Its been mostly singletrack and multiuse trails while I wait for winter to arrive in Canada. It starts out small when you first pull it out of the packaging and has a few creases in it from being folded that makes tubeless inflation difficult. Better to seat it with a tube first. I brought the pressure up slowly in 3psi steps to let it stretch out evenly. 20 minutes at 20 psi was enough for me to air it up tubeless first try with a hand pump. It measures small at first but give it two weeks and it will stretch out to 4.7 inches on a 90mm rim. Fits in a Bluto perfectly.
> 
> Its a very good tire for just about anything besides mud, it wasn't horrible on the little bit of ice its been on. That useless looking tread on the sides of the tire flattens out into the trail nicely at low pressure. The tire still rolls OK and steers normally. No really deep snow yet but it seems to have better snow traction than my snowshoe Xl's. Unless the snow gets really deep I won't be putting the bud on the front, the Colossus doesn't seem that far behind in snow traction and seems better at everything else. It has made my Chao Yang's obsolete. Quieter, faster rolling, more grip and no self steer. Faster than they look on pavement. They just shine on singletrack. No self steer, leans into corners naturally, carries speed well and has lots of grip. Sidewall is well damped, seems to ping and bounce less riding over rocks and roots.
> 
> Maxxis labels it as a snow tire but I plan on keeping it on the front year round, I have no need for Minion levels of grip and I can't imagine them rolling any faster. The tread seems too soft for a summertime rear tire so I hope Maxxis comes out with a harder compound version or a big Icon based on this tire casing. Its just too good of a tire to only use a couple months of the year.


http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/maxxis-colossus-1000120.html#post12409141


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (14. November 2017)

Die letzten Ausfahrten bescherten mir Schmerzen in den Handgelenken.
Also gabs einen neuen Lenker mit mehr Rückbiegung (SQ-Lab 311/27)






Erste Proberunde war vielversprechend.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. November 2017)

Für das Maronen Pugs kamen heute:

Ein neuer Dekorsatz in *shiny silver*





und neue Pedalen DMR Vault  - da diese standardmässig mit blauen Pins ausgeliefert werden, habe ich noch extra dunkelrot eloxierte Pins dazugekauft. Der Eislaster bekommt dann die neuen blauen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. November 2017)

Damit sollte es in Saas Fee entspannter laufen als mit der Bluto


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Für das Maronen Pugs kamen heute:
> 
> Ein neuer Dekorsatz in *shiny silver*
> 
> ...



Nimm ne Schraubensicherung für die Pins. Ich hab bevor ich diese benutzt habe etliche Pins verloren....


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. November 2017)

Da das Pugs diverse tiefe Lackschrammen hat und die Jungs von Surly so nett waren mir den RAL Farb-Code zu verraten, war ich heute im Baumarkt und habe ein Töpfchen Lack und Pflegemittel geholt. 





Frage: Weiss jemand, wo ich genau solche Gewindeschrauben mit rundem Kopf und Unterlegscheibe wie sie an Surly-Rahmen zu finden sind, herbekommen kann? Am Pugs fehlen 4.  Ich war in zwei großen Baumärkten und bin dort nicht fündig geworden. Die passen für 4mm Inbusschlüssel.


----------



## zoomer (16. November 2017)

Die Dinger kenne ich als "Flaschenhalterschrauben"
Gibt es inverschiedensten Ausführungen am ehesten im Fahrrad-handel oder -Versand.
Sind in der Regel aus Alu = leichter, empfindlicher oder für Reiche/Poser in Titan.
Sind das M4 oder M5 Gewinde ?

Gibt es sicher auch überall (Baumarkt) in Stahl, falls man Gewicht zulegen möchte.
Edelstahl wenn's nicht rosten soll.
Manchmal hat eine Stadt auch einen richtigen Schraubenladen wo man wirklich alles
bekommen kann.
Es gib mit Sicherheit auch welche in "military grade" oder mit Luftfahrtzulassung.


----------



## wosch (16. November 2017)

Aluminium würde ich in Stahl nicht rein schrauben.
Nimm diese und wechsel *alle *aus, dann siehts schön gleichmäßig aus.
https://www.screwsandmore.de/de/sor...MI87TBidzD1wIVxDLTCh2q-Qs8EAQYAyABEgL0UvD_BwE


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. November 2017)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sind das M4 oder M5 Gewinde ?


Hab den Gewindedurchmesser gerade mittels Messlehre bestimmt: 4,87mm (Außendurchmesser, also mit Gewinde. Dann müsste das doch M5 sein, oder?



wosch schrieb:


> Nimm diese und wechsel *alle *aus, dann siehts schön gleichmäßig aus.
> https://www.screwsandmore.de/de/sor...MI87TBidzD1wIVxDLTCh2q-Qs8EAQYAyABEgL0UvD_BwE


Die sind voll häßlich.


----------



## Speedskater (16. November 2017)

Peg, die M5er Torx Linsenkopfschrauben sind nicht hässlich, die sind cool.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> und neue Pedalen DMR Vault  - da diese standardmässig mit blauen Pins ausgeliefert werden, habe ich noch extra dunkelrot eloxierte Pins dazugekauft.


Wow, das nenn ich mal vollendete Farbgestaltung, das Silber der Felgen zu den Pedalen, dann die Pins zum Rahmen.
Gibt´s denn irgendwo auch orangene Pins für die Syntace No9 Pedale???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2017)

@fatbikepeg 

Wegen Schrauben guckst Du hier


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. November 2017)

oder hier


----------



## Fatster (17. November 2017)

Oder konkret diese hier:

https://best-bike-parts.de/Procraft-Titanschraube-M5x15

*Mir* wären sie ja zu leicht ...


----------



## BigJohn (17. November 2017)

Titanschrauben kauft man doch bei Ali, ihr Anfänger


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. November 2017)

Das sind alle nicht die richtigen Schrauben! 

Diese hier sind die richtigen:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0754...ords=[Stück]+Schraube&dpPl=1&dpID=41DU6WF7bHL


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2017)

Cool - mit 100 Schrauben kann man den Wert des ICT verdoppeln ....

EDIT
Sorry, Komma verrutscht, 1000 Schrauben.
OK, geht ja noch. Ausserdem ist bald Weihnanchten.


----------



## BigJohn (17. November 2017)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-p...-3d5b-4fa2-86f7-491e8d91957e&rmStoreLevelAB=0


----------



## Fossi85 (18. November 2017)

Mal ne neu Bestuhlung fürs Dude. 
Passt gut und sieht auch noch gut aus.


----------



## sigma7 (19. November 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 658914
> 
> Gewicht und Bild im montierten Zustand  folgen, nicht jedoch vor dem 18. November.


1340g (+/- 10g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> 1340g (+/- 10g)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 666546


Bitte Breite messen... or it didn't happen


----------



## sigma7 (19. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bitte Breite messen...


Schau mal im Schlauch- und Reifenthread.


----------



## Peng999 (20. November 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> 1340g (+/- 10g)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 666546



Gibt es Empfehlungen ob er nach hinten oder vorne soll ?


----------



## Fatster (20. November 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Gibt es Empfehlungen ob er nach hinten oder vorne soll ?



Sobald der gelistet und verfügbar ist, kommt der hinten UND vorne bei mir drauf. 
Hinten "Propulsion" und vorne "Cornering"


----------



## sigma7 (20. November 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Gibt es Empfehlungen ob er nach hinten oder vorne soll ?


Ich habe 2 drauf, das Bild im Schlauch- und Reifenthread soll nur den Unterschied zum Husker Dü zeigen.


----------



## Fatster (20. November 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 drauf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (20. November 2017)

Zwar nicht nur fürs Fat Bike, aber das Trumm ist schon gewaltig. Eben(bürtig) fürs Fat Bike:


----------



## Cy-baer (20. November 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 664721 Winter kann kommen ........... ))))


Ooohhhh ja bittte! Da bin ich sofort mit dir im Grunewald.


----------



## sigma7 (23. November 2017)

Chris, XC!


----------



## Rommos (23. November 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Chris, XC!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 668125


Gibt es einen Aufbaufaden?

Bin gespannt


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Aufbaufaden?
> 
> Bin gespannt


Du immer mit Deinen Aufbaufaden 

Häng den Rahmen an die Wand


----------



## Rommos (23. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du immer mit Deinen Aufbaufaden
> 
> Häng den Rahmen an die Wand


Ist doch schön zu sehen, wenn ein schönes bike entsteht 

Der Andre macht das schon 
Ist das Fat oder 29+??


----------



## Fatster (23. November 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ist doch schön zu sehen, wenn ein schönes bike entsteht
> 
> Der Andre macht das schon
> Ist das Fat oder 29+??



Ein ECR wird wohl 29+ werden


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ein ECR wird wohl 29+ werden


Da muß er aber was ausgeben, der Andre


----------



## Fatster (23. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Da muß er aber was ausgeben, der Andre



Hättest *Du *deine Krampe noch, könnten wir mal ne Altherren-Großreifen-Ausfahrt machen ... den Mario würd ich auf den Rücken schnallen


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hättest *Du *deine Krampe noch, könnten wir mal ne Altherren-Großreifen-Ausfahrt machen ... den Mario würd ich auf den Rücken schnallen


So a Kramperl is glei bschdööd.
aber na....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (23. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> So a Kramperl is glei bschdööd.
> aber na....



naaa


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> naaa


no Cologne


----------



## Fatster (23. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> no Cologne



... sagt der Paparazzi


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2017)




----------



## sigma7 (23. November 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ist das Fat oder 29+??


29+, viele Teile aus dem (persönlichen) Lager.


----------



## mikeonbike (23. November 2017)

leg den doch bitte mal auf die waage


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2017)

1330 gr


----------



## Fatster (23. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> 1330 gr



Köln Kalk!


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Köln Kalk!



SUCHE:

*SURLY 29+ DIRT WIZARD* .... einen oder evtl. auch zwei .... Profil sollte noch (sehr) gut sein.

... und schon fündig geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (23. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> SUCHE:
> 
> *SURLY 29+ DIRT WIZARD* .... einen oder evtl. auch zwei .... Profil sollte noch (sehr) gut sein.
> 
> ... und schon fündig geworden?



 ... ist für nen Kumpel


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. November 2017)

Für meine drei Fatbikes  gabs heute schon vorgezogene Bescherung. 

 






Ritchey Classic Flat Bar mit 10° Backsweep (Pug)
neongelbe Supacaz Grizips (Monster)
schwarze Supacaz Grizips mit silbernen Klemmringen (ICT)
Shimano Ritzelpaket Deore XT CS-M771-10 (ICT)
2x Kette KMC x10 SL 112gliedrig (ICT + Pug)
Surly OD Kettenblatt 36T (ICT)
2x organische Bremsbeläge (Pug)
2x Shimano Olive + Insertpin SM-BH90 (Pug)
HT Evo Pedal Rebuilt Kit (Monster)
Rohloff Caliber 2 Kettenverschleißlehre
















 Ich war vorhin im Keller und hab die vier schmalbereiften Bikes rausgefahren. Die haben sich plötzlich total gefreut - dachten wohl, dass sie gleich gefahren werden. Hab aber nur den Weihnachtsbaumständer aus der hintersten Ecke hervorgekramt. Als ich die Bikes dann wieder reingefahren hab, fingen die an rumzuheulen.


----------



## BigJohn (24. November 2017)

Der Fuchs hat eine fränkische Trommel


----------



## Rommos (24. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Fuchs hat eine fränkische Trommel


...war wahrscheinlich beim fränggischn Pug dabei


----------



## fatbikepeg (24. November 2017)

Jaaa, der Fuchs ist bei all meinen Besuchern - egal ob groß oder klein - sehr beliebt! 

Falls jemand noch ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk sucht: es ist der musizierende Fuchs der Firma Die Spiegelburg.


----------



## wosch (24. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin im Keller und hab die vier schmalbereiften Bikes rausgefahren. Die haben sich plötzlich total gefreut - dachten wohl, dass sie gleich gefahren werden. Hab aber nur den Weihnachtsbaumständer aus der hintersten Ecke hervorgekramt. Als ich die Bikes dann wieder reingefahren hab, fingen die an rumzuheulen.



Peggy, du hast richtig einen an der Waffel. Aber genau dafür liebe ich dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnjoyRide (24. November 2017)

wosch schrieb:


> Peggy, du hast richtig einen an der Waffel. Aber genau dafür liebe ich dich


Der Bumsierungs-Fred ist nebenan


----------



## Perlenkette (24. November 2017)

Die Minions......


----------



## SchakkaZulu (28. November 2017)

Da der Markt leider für meinen Gelb-Schwarz Fetisch nichts hergegeben hat , habe ich die Produktion selbst in die Hand genommen .
Anbei der erste Prototyp.
Material (4m Carbonrohre; 600g PLA)
Für alle die auch einen 3D Drucker haben: Druckdaten auf Thingiverse


----------



## KetogenerReini (28. November 2017)

Hält der Druck auch etwas aus?


----------



## SchakkaZulu (28. November 2017)

KetogenerReini schrieb:


> Hält der Druck auch etwas aus?


Die kurze Antwort: Ja, ca 80% der Festigkeit vergleichbarer Spritzgussteile. Was man aber durch die Konstruktion ausgleichen kann.
Die lange Antwort: Erprobt und ausführlich erklärt auf 3deee.


----------



## BigJohn (28. November 2017)

Aber warum so hoch? Wenn die Ladefläche näher am Reifen wäre, hättest du einen besseren Schwerpunkt und die vordere Abstützung an Rahmen könnte tatsächlich Kräfte aufnehmen.

Ansonsten eine coole Idee, wenn ich auch etwas an der Eignung der Carbonröhren zweifle.


----------



## SchakkaZulu (28. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber warum so hoch?


1. Beim Winterpendeln brauche ich noch ein Schutzblech und so passt das noch durch.
2. Ich fahre mit Satteltaschen (Schwerpunkt eh schon recht tief) und so habe ich ausreichend Freigang beim Treten ohne das ich die Taschen sehr weit im Heck platzieren muss.


----------



## fatbikepeg (29. November 2017)

Ich war mit dem Pugs auf Shopping Tour. Diverses Zeug für ein Bikepacking Adventure gekauft.

Gestern bei Globetrotter:






Heute drei Läden in Berlin abgeklappert, bis ich schließlich in einem fündig geworden bin, der jede Menge Bikepacking Taschen von Revelate Designs (RD), Apidura, Acepac, Blackburn, Chrome, Velo Orange, Restrap, Passport, Minnehaha, Topeak und Ortlieb in verschiedenen Formen, Größen und Farben vorrätig hatte. Die perfekte Gelegenheit mal alle durchzutesten. Obwohl ich letztes Jahr schon einiges von RD erstanden hatte (Sweetroll, Harness, Pocket Handlebar Bag large + small, Mountain Feedbag, Spocket Mesh Bag, Pocket Clips, Shoulder Straps), wollte ich mich beim Kauf weiterer Taschen nicht zwingend auf RD festlegen. Jedoch konnten die anderen Taschen in puncto Design und Verabeitung bis auf Apidura nicht mithalten. Leider passte selbst die kleinste Rahmentasche von Apidura nicht in den Pugsley-M-Rahmen. Also wurde es doch wieder RD. Neu hinzugekommen sind: Ripio Rahmentasche Gr. S, Viscacha Satteltasche, Spocket Flat Bag, Jerrycan sowie die Fat Bottle Bag von Acepac.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Laden: (im Vordergrund ein geiles Marin mit 3"-Latschen - hat mich tierisch angemacht - zum Glück hatte ich ein Bike dabei.  Links und rechts davon zwei Salsa-Crosser. Im Hintergrund ein Teil der Taschenauswahl. Meine Fresse, der ganze Laden war der reinste Bike Porn! 










Da ich nur einen kleinen Turnbeutel auf dem Rücken hatte, mussten die Rahmentasche und Satteltasche gleich am Pugsley dran bleiben. So hab ich mich dann auf dem Weg nach Hause gemacht:











Zu Hause dann mal alle Taschen ans Pug geschnürt.

Linke Seite:





Rechte Seite:





Cockpit:





Besonders stolz bin ich auf die Acepac - Fat Bottle Bag. Die ist viel größer als die RD Mountain Feedbag und fasst z.B. die Nalgene 1 Liter Flaschen.






RD Viscacha Satteltasche mit Spocket Flat Zusatztasche:





Noch ausreichend Platz zwischen Tasche und Reifen:





Das ganze Geraffel kann natürlich auch am Eislaster seinen Platz finden. Hier nur mal ein Beispielbild von der Rahmentasche:






Ich hatte noch eine RD Pugsley Rahmentasche Nr. 3 bestellt - die soll je perfekt in den M-Rahmen passen. Ggf. tausche ich dann nochmal um.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. November 2017)

@fatbikepeg Sieht super aus!
Was hast du vor? Weltreise?


----------



## Lothar6472 (29. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem Pugs auf Shopping Tour.



Weltreise oder nicht  ... ich finde Deine Shopping Touren cool 
Weiter so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (29. November 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg Sieht super aus!
> Was hast du vor? Weltreise?



vielleicht fährt sie damit auch die Trans Teuto in OWL und macht Hausbesuche 

duck u. wech....


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Obwohl ich letztes Jahr schon einiges von RD erstanden hatte (Sweetroll, Harness, Pocket Handlebar Bag large + small, Mountain Feedbag, Spocket Mesh Bag, Pocket Clips, Shoulder Straps), wollte ich mich beim Kauf weiterer Taschen nicht zwingend auf RD festlegen. Neu hinzugekommen sind: Ripio Rahmentasche Gr. S, Viscacha Satteltasche, Spocket Flat Bag, Jerrycan sowie die Fat Bottle Bag von Acepac.


Ich hatte nach der Aufzählung mit sowas gerechnet 



 

(hier ausgeliehen: https://www.cyclingabout.com/complete-list-of-bikepacking-bag-manufacturers/)


----------



## hw_doc (29. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem Pugs auf Shopping Tour. Diverses Zeug für ein Bikepacking Adventure gekauft.
> 
> Gestern bei Globetrotter:
> 
> ...



Der Berliner Laden heißt "The Gentle Jaunt" und ist auf Bikepacking & Co spezialisiert. 
Hat IMO ein wenig Werbung verdient - der Besuch lohnt auch für nen wirklich leckeren Kaffee (kleine Gasto-Ecke)!


----------



## Berganbeter (29. November 2017)

Cool!!! Peggy reist durch Alaska!!!


----------



## sigma7 (29. November 2017)

@fatbikepeg: Die Jerrycan gibt es auch als 'Bent' Version, passt besser auf Rahmen mit Verstärkung.


----------



## -zor- (29. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem Pugs auf Shopping Tour. Diverses Zeug für ein Bikepacking Adventure gekauft.
> 
> Gestern bei Globetrotter:
> 
> ...



Geiler Scheiß... und das Pug ist doch mal ist richtig sexy geworden 
Wo genau ist der Laden?


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. November 2017)

@fatbikepeg: Was hast du mit den Pfeifen vor?
Freu mich schon auf deine Bikepackingtourenberichte! 

Weiter so..... 

Greetz 

Mario


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2017)

Bestimmt für die Entenjagd. Den Gewehrhalter hat die Peggy nämlich vorenthalten...


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bestimmt für die Entenjagd. Den Gewehrhalter hat die Peggy nämlich vorenthalten...



Jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (29. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Hunger



Ja - Ente! Mit Apfelrotkohl - aber bitte Kartoffeln dazu... Geil!


----------



## SchakkaZulu (29. November 2017)

Ich versteh net wieso bei Peggy das Rad nach einer Tour noch so porentief rein aussieht?
@fatbikepeg Hast du ne Waschstraße im Flur?


----------



## fatbikepeg (29. November 2017)

Ich war heute nochmal in dem Laden - hab die RD Ripio Rahmentasche getauscht gegen die RD Tangle Frame Bag. Erstere saß im Bereich des Tretlagers nicht straff genug, saß auch etwas zu tief und als ich die Tasche vollpackte, beulte das unten alles aus und kam dem Kettenblatt sehr nahe. Die Tangle passt erfreulicherweise an alle meine Bikes. 
Morgen müsste von Bike24 noch die RD Surly Pugsley Framebag Nr. 3 kommen. Bin gespannt wie die passt.













Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg Sieht super aus!
> Was hast du vor? Weltreise?


Mir ist schon klar, dass Männer in so paar Biketaschen alles verstaut bekommen, was sie auf einer Weltreise benötigen. Aber ich bin eine Frau.  Das reicht gerade mal für 3 Tage Warnemünde. Ich erhoffe mir, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr meinen schweren 60L-Seesack aufm Rücken schleppen muss. Der hat mir immer völlig die Luft zum Atmen genommen.



sigma7 schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg: Die Jerrycan gibt es auch als 'Bent' Version, passt besser auf Rahmen mit Verstärkung.


Jaajaaaaa, hier bekommt man immer den Finger in die Wunde gelegt. 
Ich suche die "Bent"-Version schon seit längerem. Konnte sie aber in keinem der einschlägigen Webshops finden (da gibs immer nur die rote, die will ich nicht). Im Laden gabs auch nur die "Regular"-Version. Hab die ans Bike geschnürt und fand sie soweit akzepabel, daher doch gekauft und bislang nicht bereut. 



-zor- schrieb:


> Geiler Scheiß... und das Pug ist doch mal ist richtig sexy geworden
> Wo genau ist der Laden?


Herr @hw_doc hatte es schon richtig angemerkt:
www.thegentlejaunt.com ist der Hauptladen in der Simon-Dach-Str. 20. Dort haben die auch die ganzen Taschen.

Gibt dann noch nen "Ableger": http://www.goldsprintshop.com
in der Plesser Str. 2, Treptow - auch sehr geiler Laden, super Teile und Kram, selten und mit Liebe sortiert, nichts von der Stange, geile Rahmen, Rucksäcke, Sättel und Lenker, aber dort haben die nicht die ganzen Bikepacking Taschen. Aber über deren Webshop kann man schon mal gut den aktuellen Bestand prüfen und nactürlich auch nach Hause liefern lassen. Würde aber nen Besuch dort echt empfehlen.



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg: Was hast du mit den Pfeifen vor?


Hab nur eine Pfeife gekauft (die kleine blaue auf dem ersten Bild), sehr lauter und heller Klang, für den Notfall, z.B. ich stürze mitten im finsteren Wald und breche mir das Bein, dann kann ich durch Pfeifen dauerhaft auf mich aufmerksam machen, damit mich der Rettungswagen findet. Denn wenn man laut ruft, ist man schon nach wenigen Minuten heiser und dann bleibt die Stimme irgendwann ganz weg.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Bestimmt für die Entenjagd. Den Gewehrhalter hat die Peggy nämlich vorenthalten...


Gibbet nich.  Die Harpune und die Armbrust schnall ich mir am Rücken fest und mein Alpenhorn krieg ich mit Gorilla-Tape noch irgendwo am Bike festgeschnallt.



SchakkaZulu schrieb:


> Ich versteh net wieso bei Peggy das Rad nach einer Tour noch so porentief rein aussieht?
> @fatbikepeg Hast du ne Waschstraße im Flur?


Immer wenn ich zu Hause angekommen bin, putze ich das Bike im Hausflur. Kippe bissel Wasser drübel, rubbel mit Küchenkrepp alles trocken. Frag meine Nachbarn. Die regen sich immer darüber auf, weil die Hausflur danach aussieht wie Sau.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach der Aufzählung mit sowas gerechnet
> Anhang anzeigen 670049
> (hier ausgeliehen: https://www.cyclingabout.com/complete-list-of-bikepacking-bag-manufacturers/)





Man sollte mich wirklich niemals ... ich wiederhole *NIEMALS* ... unterschätzen!


----------



## hw_doc (29. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war heute nochmal in dem Laden - hab die RD Ripio Rahmentasche getauscht gegen die RD Tangle Frame Bag. Erstere saß im Bereich des Tretlagers nicht straff genug, saß auch etwas zu tief und als ich die Tasche vollpackte, beulte das unten alles aus und kam dem Kettenblatt sehr nahe. Die Tangle passt erfreulicherweise an alle meine Bikes.
> Morgen müsste von Bike24 noch die RD Surly Pugsley Framebag Nr. 3 kommen. Bin gespannt wie die passt.
> 
> 
> ...



Die ganzen Taschen haben einen Haken:
Der Inhalt sorgt dafür, dass zwar nicht mehr Dir, dafür aber den Rahmen die oberste Hautschicht abgetragen wird. Da solltest Du präventiv mit Folie gegensteuern, sonst sieht es schnell stumpf an den entsprechenden Stellen aus...


----------



## fatbikepeg (29. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Die ganzen Taschen haben einen Haken:
> Der Inhalt sorgt dafür, dass zwar nicht mehr Dir, dafür aber den Rahmen die oberste Hautschicht abgetragen wird. Da solltest Du präventiv mit Folie gegensteuern, sonst sieht es schnell stumpf an den entsprechenden Stellen aus...


Eislaster und Pugs sind beide zu 80% mit Rahmenschutzfolie überklebt.


----------



## sigma7 (29. November 2017)

Für das ECR benötige ich noch einen Satz Bremsen. Die am Beargrease gefahrene Kombination aus MT5 und MT4 funktioniert sehr gut, daher wird auch das Mukluk mit MT5 und MT4 ausgestattet. Die dort montierte Marta kommt am ECR zum Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (29. November 2017)

@fatbikepeg 

Jelle sollte die Bent Version in schwarz haben.
https://www.justpedal.nl/en/cockpit-bag/610-revelate-designs-jerrycan-bent.html#/220-color-black


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2017)

Duro Crux .25


----------



## Fatster (1. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Duro Crux .25
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 670740



 ... kann mal jemand dem @Fatbikebiker ne Handvoll Valium reinpfeifen!


----------



## trial_neuling (1. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>



... von wegen ein Schluck Milch ins Stache ...


----------



## Rommos (1. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Duro Crux .25
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 670740



Bin gespannt, hab erst mal 2 Velocity Dually Felgen für ein zukünftiges 29+ Projekt ins Hochregallager gelegt


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... kann mal jemand dem @Fatbikebiker ne Handvoll Valium reinpfeifen!


Kindergeburtstag 
Die fatte Bescherung kommt noch


----------



## BigJohn (1. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die fatte Bescherung kommt noch


Bei deinem Tempo aber zu Weihnachten 2018


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Dezember 2017)

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt für meinen Ultralight-Unterschlupf Funktionstest:der Eingangsbereich wurde natürlich gepimpt:normal ist die vordere Zeltstange mittig angebracht,siehe Foto.Die schweren Fiberglaszeltstangen wurden durch Alu ersetzt.Gesamtgewicht wird mit zusätzlicher Leicht-Picknikdecke bei 1100g liegen.Packmass:35x15x9cm.Ist natürlich eher für die schönere Jahreszeit gedacht,aber vielleicht kommt es am WE ein paar Stunden zum Einsatz.


----------



## fatbikepeg (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich war heute schon wieder in dem besagten Laden... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- 2x Salsa Anything Cage + 2x Salsa Rolltop Tasche
- Dann hab ich mir noch eine zweite Acepac Fat Bottle Bag in camo zugelegt. Ich mag die total.
- neue Griffe fürs Maronen-Pugs (mal probieren wie die so sind, waren billig)

Danach war ich noch in einem Outdoor-Laden (ähnl. Globetrotter), um nach einer fatten Thermo Bottle (Hydro Flaks, Primus o.ä.), für warme Suppe etc. zu schauen - war aber nichts passendes dabei. Stattdessen lachte mich ein tolles Fernglas aus der Vitrine an. Und da fiel mir ein, dass ich ja schon längst mal eines haben wollte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich glaub ich brauch nen Kerl.. 






Aber steht dem Eislaster schon mal ganz gut.


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war heute schon wieder in dem besagten Laden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



willst du auswandern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar6472 (2. Dezember 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> willst du auswandern ?



Bloß nicht auswandern !  ...
Wer versorgt uns denn dann sonst mit so coolen shopping Tipps
Weiter so


----------



## Mr_Slow (2. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem Pugs auf Shopping Tour. Diverses Zeug für ein Bikepacking Adventure gekauft.



Sag mal @fatbikepeg, was hast du da für ein Rücklicht an der Tasche ?


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. Dezember 2017)

Lothar6472 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht auswandern !  ...


Keine Sorge... *Dahoam is Dahoam", würde der @Fatbikebiker jetzt sagen 



Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Sag mal @fatbikepeg, was hast du da für ein Rücklicht an der Tasche ?


Axa Greenline LED Rücklicht, aufladbar per USB, Befestigung mittels Gummischnalle oder Clip. 

----

Heute ist wieder was passiert... 
... der Postbote hat geklingelt - nicht einmal, nicht zweimal - nein! Stuuurm!

Paket aus Cambridge, GB.
Hmm, was is da wohl drin.






Na sowas. Zeitung hab ick nich bestellt... 






Oha, Vorsicht, Bike Porn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Der limitierte Brooks B17 special select world traveller saddle 2012.

Hab den aus GB für die Hälfte des Preises, den man in D zahlen muss, bekommen. Der ist fürs Maronen-Pugs gedacht. Für das hatte ich ja schon einen braunen Brooks-Sattel gebraucht gekauft, aber dieser hatte sich binnen 6 Tagen von hellbraun nach dunkelbraun geändert (nein, ich hab mir nicht in die Hosen geschissen!) und passte nun gar nicht mehr zu den Nate Gumwalls. Daher musste ein neuer, hellerer Sattel her.

Ich denke mit den gestern gekauften Kork-Griffen (ich mag keine Ledergriffe), könnte das vielleicht ganz gut passen. 






Ok, der Sattel ist aktuell eine Nuance heller und die Griffe zwei Nuancen heller als die Gumwalls, aber wenn ich den Sattel eingesessen und die Griffe angeschwitzt habe, dürfte es passen.  






Der neue silbern glänzende Ritchey Classic Flat Bar mit den neuen Korkgriffen:


----------



## cherokee190 (2. Dezember 2017)

Das hat Stil


----------



## Berganbeter (2. Dezember 2017)

Geiles Popoablagegerät! Peggy,wie machst du das denn jetzt,ich meine kommst du da nicht immer in die Zwicke: nehm ich den Ict oder das Pugs?,das Pugs oder den Ict?oder doch den,oder doch das.


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Keine Sorge... *Dahoam is Dahoam", würde der @Fatbikebiker jetzt sagen



Dahoam is doch am scheenstn


----------



## Lothar6472 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab heut auch wieder was geshoppt


----------



## Lothar6472 (2. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Der limitierte Brooks B17 special select world traveller saddle 2012



Sehr cool der Sattel !
Dein shopping steckt an 

Ich habe heute auch geshoppt, das würde aber dann eher ins eMTB Forum passen, deswegen erspare ich euch die Bilder 
Für meine Prinzessin gab es zum Nikolaus ein eBike, dieses Strahlen in den Augen  da musste ich es kaufen.
Dann können wir auch endlich viel mehr Touren zusammen fahren.

Ick freu mir janz dolle


----------



## -zor- (3. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Keine Sorge... *Dahoam is Dahoam", würde der @Fatbikebiker jetzt sagen
> 
> 
> Axa Greenline LED Rücklicht, aufladbar per USB, Befestigung mittels Gummischnalle oder Clip.
> ...



für mich das schönste Pug ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar6472 (4. Dezember 2017)

Nun mal etwas shopping von mir 
Ich habe sehr lange nach einem stabilen Radträger für´s Dach gesucht und nur Plastik Quatsch oder Druckguss Kram gefunden.
Ich wurde endlich fündig.
Da ich nun alles angefertigt habe was ich für meine Bikes noch benötigte, lohnt sich die Vorstellung ggf. auch für andere die etwas in der Art suchen.





Ich habe zwei Radträger geshoppt ...





Man sieht die stabilen Alu-Schienen und die massiven Stahlwinkel (fast 5mm).





Ich habe mir zusätzlich 2 Stützhülsen angefertigt, damit die Gabeln unten keiner Biegebelastung ausgesetzt sind.





Die Verzurrbänder (25mm) habe ich mir separat besorgt und Hartfiltz als Kratzschutz für die Felgen angenäht.





Dies sind die beigelegten Alu-Adapter für QR15 und QR20, die QR9 Aufnahme ist vorn angeschweißt, ein Schnellspanner hierfür liegt auch bei.





Hier sieht man sowohl meine selbst angefertigeten Adapter die ich zum Transport meiner Bikes benötige, als auch die beigelegten Adapter (QR15 und QR20).
Von Oben: Stützhülse, Fatbike 150x15mm QR, Boost 110x15mm QR, QR20, QR15, Fatbike 150mm QR9.





Hier sieht man die Stützhülse mit den beiden QR20 Adaptern.





Die Aufnahme der Reifen habe ich mit gelasertem Alu-Blech für die Fatbikes und Semi-Fatbikes angepasst.

Der Radträger kann unter HAKR Fork gefunden werden 
z.B. hier:
https://www.dachtraegeronline.de/hakr-fahrradtraeger-fahrraddachtraeger-hakr-fork-z.html


----------



## Stefan92 (5. Dezember 2017)

Neue Schlappen und Felgenband für'n Dude


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Dezember 2017)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Neue Schlappen und Felgenband für'n Dude
> Anhang anzeigen 672334



Warum nicht die 4.8er Männerversion?


----------



## Fatster (6. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Warum nicht die 4.8er Männerversion?



Vermutlich weil die dann 5.05 hieße und nicht ins Dude passt


----------



## BigJohn (6. Dezember 2017)

Funktioniert das Felgenband für die Mulefut überhaupt bei den DT-Swiss Felgen? Ich dachte das wäre dafür zu steif!?  (ich gehe von einem Tubeless-Aufbau aus)


----------



## Stefan92 (6. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Warum nicht die 4.8er Männerversion?


Ich hatte Angst um meine Kette, ist beim 4.8 JJ schon sehr eng, außerdem sind die viel zu schwer 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Felgenband für die Mulefut überhaupt bei den DT-Swiss Felgen? Ich dachte das wäre dafür zu steif!?  (ich gehe von einem Tubeless-Aufbau aus)


Versuch macht klug, falls es nicht klappt, gibt's das Felgenband demnächst im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (6. Dezember 2017)

Bei den DT Swiss hat es bei mir mit dem Siloklebeband geklappt. Auf Spannung gezogen und dann drum.

Normales Klebeband hat aufgrund der Oberfläche nicht wirklich gehalten .


----------



## BigJohn (6. Dezember 2017)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Angst um meine Kette, ist beim 4.8 JJ schon sehr eng, außerdem sind die viel zu schwer
> 
> 
> Versuch macht klug, falls es nicht klappt, gibt's das Felgenband demnächst im Bikemarkt


Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das schon jemand versucht hat


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Dezember 2017)

Heute ist die neue Prowheel Kurbel + Lager für Fatbike gekommen die die originale räudige 4 Kant ersetz hat



Das kleine Kettenblatt habe ich abgebaut und das große wird noch durch ein anderes ersetzt.
Bei Ausbau des originales Vierkantlagers habe ich allerdings eine Überraschung erlebt.

Auf der Linken Lager Seite kamen mir beim Ausbau gleich mal ein paar Metallspäne entgegen.
Da hab ich innerlich natürlich mit die Augen gerollt..."Wirklich?!"

Das neue Lager saß dann tatsächlich minimal schief was zum schleifen der Spindel geführt hat.
Ich habe dann mit Fett und Vorsichtigen anziehen und ausrichten an der Spindel das Lager doch gerade rein bekommen.

Nun schleift nichts mehr, ich hoffe nur das es später keine Probleme gibt.






Oh und 100g habe ich auch gespart


----------



## Berganbeter (6. Dezember 2017)

Oje oje, ich glaube Peggy hat mich angesteckt:lange hab ich mich gewehrt so eine Satteltasche zu montieren.Morgen geht es Rucksackfrei mit Zelt und Kochgeschirr auf den Berg.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Dezember 2017)

Schlechtes Bild,aber gute Reifen!


----------



## BigJohn (6. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Schlechtes Bild,aber gute Reifen!Anhang anzeigen 672683


Winter is coming


----------



## cluso (6. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Winter is coming



Winter is here


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## fatbikepeg (7. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg
> 
> Jelle sollte die Bent Version in schwarz haben.
> https://www.justpedal.nl/en/cockpit-bag/610-revelate-designs-jerrycan-bent.html#/220-color-black


Vielen Dank noch für den Tipp! 

Hab da bestellt und nun kam ein Paket aus NL. 
Einmal die RD Jerrycan in der "bent"-Version und nen schicken Aufnehmer bekommen. 







Uuuuund *Trommelwirbel*






hübsch eingepackt...






...das letzte Auslaufmodel der alten RD Surly Pugsley Rahmentaschen mit dem Gasmaskenhirsch 
War 56€ billiger als die neuere, weniger gut passende Rahmentasche bei Bike24. 











custom fit - voll geil


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Vielen Dank noch für den Tipp!
> 
> Hab da bestellt und nun kam ein Paket aus NL.
> Einmal die RD Jerrycan in der "bent"-Version und nen schicken Aufnehmer bekommen.



Hach ja, so isser eben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (7. Dezember 2017)

Nicht unbedingt fürs FAtBIKE sondern eher für den Besitzer, damit der das Fatty auch bei kalten Temperaturen im Winter bewegen will . Angeblich bis  -40°C – erster Test heute war schon ziemlich vielversprechend. Hatte sonst immer kalte Füße mit diversen Wanderschuhen (event- & Gore-Tex-Membran) u. den FiveTen Impact, selbst wenn ich oben schon gekocht habe. Habe die 45NRTH Wölfhammer auch ins Auge gefasst, da hat mir aber die SPD-kompatible Sohle (Kältebrücke) nicht gefallen, da ich mit Flat-Pedalen unterwegs bin. Außerdem haben die „Salomon TOUNDRA PRO CSWP“ nur knapp die Hälfte gekostet.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (7. Dezember 2017)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt fürs FAtBIKE sondern eher für den Besitzer, damit der das Fatty auch bei kalten Temperaturen im Winter bewegen will . Angeblich bis  -40°C – erster Test heute war schon ziemlich vielversprechend. Hatte sonst immer kalte Füße mit diversen Wanderschuhen (event- & Gore-Tex-Membran) u. den FiveTen Impact, selbst wenn ich oben schon gekocht habe. Habe die 45NRTH Wölfhammer auch ins Auge gefasst, da hat mir aber die SPD-kompatible Sohle (Kältebrücke) nicht gefallen, da ich mit Flat-Pedalen unterwegs bin. Außerdem haben die „Salomon TOUNDRA PRO CSWP“ nur knapp die Hälfte gekostet.



Hej ... magst Du uns vielleicht etwas zur Größe/Passform verraten? So im Vergleich zu 5.10's.
Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Fatpak (8. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Felgenband für die Mulefut überhaupt bei den DT-Swiss Felgen? Ich dachte das wäre dafür zu steif!?  (ich gehe von einem Tubeless-Aufbau aus)


bei mir funtzt


----------



## BigHit66 (8. Dezember 2017)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Hej ... magst Du uns vielleicht etwas zur Größe/Passform verraten? So im Vergleich zu 5.10's.
> Besten Dank im Voraus.



Größe: Je nach Schuhmarke normalerweise EUR 42 bis 42.5.
Ältere 5.10 Freeride: EUR 42.5 / UK 8.5 / US 9.5
Neuere 5.10 Impact: EUR 43 / UK 9.0 / US 10.0

Da ich mir bei der Größe für die Salomon Toundra Pro CSWP nicht sicher war, habe ich zuerst die Sohlenlänge beider Füße ausgemessen (Blatt Papier u. Umrisse aufzeichnen). Zum Messergebnis von 270 mm (größerer Fuß) habe ich noch 5 mm dazu addiert um etwas Luft im Zeh-Bereich zu haben oder evtl. für dickere Socken. Habe mich dann bei meinen 275 mm laut der Salomon-Größentabelle für 276 mm / EUR 43.3 / UK 9.0 / US 9.5 entschieden u. auch bestellt. Passt mit normalen, eher dünnen Sportsocken, perfekt (habe eher schmalere Füße). Die Zehen haben vorne noch genug Luft für Bewegung, dickere Skisocken habe ich bisher noch nicht probiert, kann im Augenblick auch noch nicht sagen ob die überhaupt notwendig sind. Die etwas gröbere Sohle der Toundra bietet auf meinen Flat-Pedalen genug Grip ist aber kein Vergleich zu den klebrigen Sohlen der 5.10 (das habe ich aber auch nicht erwartet). Dafür haben die Salomon Toundra mehr Grip beim Laufen auf Schnee, falls ich doch mal absteigen muss. Die Toundra sehen zwar etwas klobig aus, brauchen aber auch nicht mehr Platz auf den Pedalen als meine 5.10 Impact oder die Wanderschuhe die ich zuvor getragen habe.

Gewichtsvergleich (gemessen)
5.10 Impact / EUR43:                                    598 g
Salomon Toundra / EUR 43.3:                       678 g


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Dezember 2017)

Heute bei besten Schneewetter mal das neue Kettenblatt getestet


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2017)

Der nette Nachbar von unten hat schon gemeint, dass es wesentlich leichter ist, als es aussieht


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der nette Nachbar von unten hat schon gemeint, dass es wesentlich leichter ist, als es aussieht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 674685


Is schon Weihnachten?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2017)

Feierabend reicht fürs erste


----------



## fatbikepeg (12. Dezember 2017)

Maaaaann, was ist es denn nu??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Dezember 2017)

Felgen?


----------



## Fatster (12. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Maaaaann, was ist es denn nu??



Ich tippe auf nen faltbaren Carbonrahmen


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Dezember 2017)

Ein Eh? Bike?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2017)

bleibt doch mal entspannt, war ein langer Tag 
Sind Felgen


----------



## Starter77 (12. Dezember 2017)

Den "Buchstaben" nach zu urteilen auf dem Klebeband kommt es aus Fernost. Nexties?


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Dezember 2017)

Das ist aber Englisch auf der Box.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (12. Dezember 2017)

... mag noch einer die Nummer unterm Strichcode abtippen


----------



## Starter77 (12. Dezember 2017)

Ja auch das können die in Fernost 

Werden schon Plaste Felgen sein


----------



## Fatpak (13. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der nette Nachbar von unten hat schon gemeint, dass es wesentlich leichter ist, als es aussieht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 674685


neuer Fernseher?


----------



## Starter77 (13. Dezember 2017)

Bin gespannt wie die Felgen ausschauen


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der nette Nachbar von unten hat schon gemeint, dass es wesentlich leichter ist, als es aussieht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 674685


neue Tischtennisplatte?


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Dezember 2017)

Da wischt man sich während der Mittagspause mal kurz durch Instagram und sieht, dass die neuen Laufräder gebaut worden sind...





Mal schauen, ob sie es noch vor Weihnachten zu mir schaffen und wie dann in natura aussehen. #myi9
Die Wiederbelebung des Dicken wird jedenfalls bunt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Dezember 2017)

Felgen kann ich auch.....


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Da wischt man sich während der Mittagspause mal kurz durch Instagram und sieht, dass die neuen Laufräder gebaut worden sind...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 675080
> 
> ...


Viel zu teuer 1250 bis 2750 Dollar WTF!
Aber hübsch sind sie


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Dezember 2017)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer 1250 bis 2750 Dollar WTF!



UVP ist meistens WTF. 



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Aber hübsch sind sie



Find ich auch.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Da wischt man sich während der Mittagspause mal kurz durch Instagram und sieht, dass die neuen Laufräder gebaut worden sind...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 675080
> 
> ...



Sie sind unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emerald287 (15. Dezember 2017)

So, jetzt muss ich nur noch Zeit finden die neuen Reifen zu montieren, die heute frisch aus Italien eingetroffen sind. Und dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es auf Asphalt, Waldboden und Matsch wird. Mit den JumboJims war das kein wirklicher Spaß. (ich bekomm es leider nicht hin, dass das Bild richtig ausgerichtet ist).


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Dezember 2017)

Bitte sehr...


----------



## Emerald287 (15. Dezember 2017)

Danke


----------



## mikeonbike (15. Dezember 2017)

hab auch mal das nötigste besorgt... reifen für den vortrieb und lenker, vorbau damits noch weiter runtergeht... und damit man auf die schnelle auch mal richtig blödsinn machen kann, die absenkbare stütze


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Dezember 2017)

Etwas Lesestoff


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Etwas Lesestoff
> Anhang anzeigen 675712


Cool. Watt steht denn zu Winterhandschuhen drin? Suche welche, die bis -10grad warm halten.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Dezember 2017)

Einterhandschuhe sind schwer zu bekommen!


----------



## criscross (15. Dezember 2017)

an einem Surly wären doch so Lenkersäcke ganz Stylisch


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Dezember 2017)

Nochmal nach Patagonien mit dem Dicken, dass wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (16. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Nochmal nach Patagonien mit dem Dicken, dass wärs


Ich wäre dabei!


PS: Am 4. August 2018 geht es wieder nach Island, mit dem Mukluk. Du bist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Dezember 2017)

noch ein paar nachzügler...


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Dezember 2017)

Einkauf in der Vorratskammer als Teilschritt in Richtung Wiederbelebung des Dicken:


----------



## BigHit66 (16. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Cool. Watt steht denn zu Winterhandschuhen drin? Suche welche, die bis -10grad warm halten.



Bitteschön 
"Mavic Ksyrium Pro Thermo+" Winterhandschuhe – lt. Mavic „Unser wärmster Langfinger-Handschuh für die widrigsten Wetterbedingungen“. Läuft lt. Mavic-Produktbeschreibung zwar unter „Rennrad & Triathlon“, funktioniert aber auch prächtig für’s FATBike  bzw. MTB bei kalten Temperaturen im Winter. Erster Test heute bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt – endlich warme Finger!!

Wegen meiner 1-Finger-Bremshebel habe ich mich für dieses Modell entschieden – es gibt noch ähnliche Modelle von anderen Herstellern bei den der Zeige- & Mittelfinger zusammen sind (für 2-Finger-Bremshebel).

Hatte bisher spezielle 5-Finger-Bike-Winterhandschuhe vom Discounter. Die waren eigentlich nicht schlecht, bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt oder darunter bekam ich irgendwann trotzdem immer kalte Finger. Als die „Mavic Ksyrium Pro Thermo+“ gestern angekommen sind war ich zunächst skeptisch, da sich das Material u. die Materialdicke der Mavic-Handschuhe ähnlich der Discounter-Handschuhe anfühlte. Bei der kurzen 1,5 Std. Testrunde heute Abend in der Dämmerung hat sich das zum Glück nicht bestätigt - bin zum ersten Mal mit warmen Fingern nach Hause gekommen. Zusammen mit den kürzlich hier vorgestellten Winterschuhen (Salomon TOUNDRA PRO CSWP) bin ich jetzt gut gerüstet für Touren unter dem Gefrierpunkt. Der Test bei -10 Grad steht allerdings noch aus


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. Dezember 2017)

Ihh, nen Gynäkologenhandschuh


----------



## BigHit66 (16. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ihh, nen Gynäkologenhandschuh



....ah, Gynäkologen leiden also auch unter kalten Händen, außerdem mit Reflex-Besätze & Touchscreen-kompatibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (16. Dezember 2017)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> ....ah, Gynäkologen leiden also auch unter kalten Händen



Vielleicht hat Sie's mit Pathologen verwechselt.
Frage mich aber immer noch was die mit der 1+1+3 Fingerkombination anstellen ?


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Dezember 2017)

bis -15° bin ich bis jetzt immer mit normalen "Skihandschuhen" zurecht gekommen?!
ich brauch sowas dann aber auch nur 3-4x im Jahr.


----------



## Messerharry (16. Dezember 2017)

...wer sich beim Gynäkologen die Muschi befingern lassen muß/will, wird schon seine Erfahrungen haben 
meiner Erfahrung nach sind die warm, aber wer weiß an was Ihr rum fummelt 

Ich hab so Roeckel Winterdinger (gefunden in nem, vom Pfandhaus erteigerten Roller)...und meine Pearl Izumi Winterhandschuhe
(die softere Fariante) beide taugen bei -Graden
...und haben 5 Finger


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Dezember 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...wer sich beim Gynäkologen die Muschi befingern lassen muß/will, wird schon seine Erfahrungen haben
> meiner Erfahrung nach sind die warm


 Ui


----------



## Messerharry (16. Dezember 2017)

Ja, da glotzsch, gell Zipfe


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich nehme die Motorrad Winter Handschuhe. 
Das geht ganz gut.


----------



## Messerharry (16. Dezember 2017)

sag doch Moped!


----------



## zoomer (16. Dezember 2017)

Bevor jetzt jeder sagt was er dabei für Handschuhe benutzt ...
Ich glaube Ihr solltet jetzt wieder über Fahrräder reden.


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Dezember 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> sag doch Moped!


Moped = Ebike
Motorrad = was für Große


----------



## Messerharry (16. Dezember 2017)

...dann biste zu jung, Junge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Dezember 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...dann biste zu jung, Junge


Ich fahre ne 800er Reise Enduro


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Dezember 2017)

Heute fettes Paket bekommen.


 
Und das Parktool Tensiometer was ich später mit der App benutzen möchte.


 
Hab damit gleich mal das sehr Zentrierungsbedürftige Hinterrad meiner Stadtschlampe wieder auf Vordermann gebracht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Dezember 2017)

Lektüre aus Amerika um mich auf meinen 1. Laufradbau zu konzentrieren.
Das Buch ist sehr interessant bis jetzt.
Besonders das Thema Abdrücken hatte mich interessiert.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich geh dann auch mal einen abdrücken!


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal einen abdrücken!


Hier ein kleiner Einblick aus dem Buch


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Dezember 2017)

Klarer Fall von „Schloß kaputt“!


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Dezember 2017)

Vorbereitung auf das - laut Tracking -morgige Eintreffen des BigRig: 



 

Ist die 10fach Kassette mit 11-40.


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Dezember 2017)

Geil.
Ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir die 11-50er zu holen.
Mal schauen was wird.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Dezember 2017)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Geil.
> Ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir die 11-50er zu holen.
> Mal schauen was wird.



Naja, geil ist was anderes, eher gut und günstig.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die so schaltet, die Praxisworks 11-40 fand ich super. Aber leider kann ich die nicht weiterfahren, weil der Freilauf aus der Nabe mit der gebrochenen Achse da drin steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Naja, geil ist was anderes, eher gut und günstig.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie die so schaltet, die Praxisworks 11-40 fand ich super. Aber leider kann ich die nicht weiterfahren, weil der Freilauf aus der Nabe mit der gebrochenen Achse da drin steckt.


Whoa wie ist das denn passiert?
Kann man das nicht Stück für Stück abtragen?
Ist ja Schade drum wenn deine Kassette noch gut ist.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Dezember 2017)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Whoa wie ist das denn passiert?
> Kann man das nicht Stück für Stück abtragen?
> Ist ja Schade drum wenn deine Kassette noch gut ist.



Ich mach die Tage mal ein Bild davon und schreib ein paar Zeilen dazu.


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. Dezember 2017)

Heute mal wieder ein Bob der Baumeister Tag

Mit den Birzman endlich den Spacerturm weggeschnoddert.







Und damit sich das Fatty nicht so alleine fühlt wurde es heute heimelich in die Wohnung eingeladen



Jeffsy und Fatty sind nun im Beste Freunde für immer Club


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Dezember 2017)

UPS war da...


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. Dezember 2017)

Hübsch
In bunt und so passend zur Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Dezember 2017)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Hübsch
> In bunt und so passend zur Weihnachtszeit.



Passend zur Weihnachtszeit war ich auch etwas verwirrt und habe bei der Auswahl der Endkappen Rear Offset mit RDS verwechselt.
Aber passender Ersatz ist schon geordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (20. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Passend zur Weihnachtszeit war ich auch etwas verwirrt und habe bei der Auswahl der Endkappen Rear Offset mit RDS verwechselt.
> Aber passender Ersatz ist schon geordert.


Sind die Laufräder eigentlich für raues Gelände gedacht? ( Sprünge, usw, )
Oder eher XC?


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Dezember 2017)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Sind die Laufräder eigentlich für raues Gelände gedacht? ( Sprünge, usw, )
> Oder eher XC?



Gehen auch für eine härtere Gangart, aus diesem Grund habe ich mich gegen den LRS mit den HED Alufelgen entschieden.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Dezember 2017)

Ob die wohl passt?


----------



## Fatster (20. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 677599 Ob die wohl passt?



Nö! Is zu schmal!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nö! Is zu schmal!


Hast du recht,aber da geht noch was.
Schließlich bekommt man die Achsen ja auch einzeln!


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> UPS war da...


Wieso denn so aufgekratzt? Das ist doch ein stinknormaler DT Swiss BR2250-Laufradsatz... 
Nimmst du das Gleiche wie der Typ von All-City?


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wieso denn so aufgekratzt? Das ist doch ein stinknormaler DT Swiss BR2250-Laufradsatz...
> Nimmst du das Gleiche wie der Typ von All-City?



Ja, stinknormaler LRS, aber dafür extravagante Photoshopskills. Ohne Rechner, alles in-house.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> UPS war da... Anhang anzeigen 677553
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 677548
> 
> ...


Voll der geile Porno-Scheiß  Hast du schon mal nach nem Felgenband mit mehr Blingbling geschaut?


----------



## gpzmandel (21. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> UPS war da... Anhang anzeigen 677553
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 677548
> 
> ...


 Erinnert mich ein bißchen an Mikado 




Wo hast du die Felgen einspeichen lassen?
Zeig mal das Ergebnis im Bike. Sowas von ein geiler Scheiss der Radsatz.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2017)

@gpzmandel i9-Nabe, i9-Felgen, proprietäre i9-Speichen, ich glaube das war ein In-house-Job


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2017)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein bißchen an Mikado
> Anhang anzeigen 677737
> Wo hast du die Felgen einspeichen lassen?
> Zeig mal das Ergebnis im Bike. Sowas von ein geiler Scheiss der Radsatz.





BigJohn schrieb:


> @gpzmandel i9-Nabe, i9-Felgen, proprietäre i9-Speichen, ich glaube das war ein In-house-Job



Korrekt, gebaut wurden die Laufräder in Ashville.

Bild vom Rad gibt's vermutlich am Wochenende. Und ja, ich sehe das mit dem geilen Scheiß ähnlich.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Voll der geile Porno-Scheiß  Hast du schon mal nach nem Felgenband mit mehr Blingbling geschaut?



Nein, das Felgenband bleibt so, die Bühne gehört den Speichen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nein, das Felgenband bleibt so, die Bühne gehört den Speichen.


Wie schwer sind die nu?
PS vergiss das Bild deiner gebrochenen Nabe nicht. Ich würds ganz gerne mal sehen


----------



## Peng999 (21. Dezember 2017)

Sind leider nicht Meine, aber von einem Kumpel, der jetzt auch bald sei erstes Fatty hat
Sind90er





liegen in meiner Werkstatt und kommen aufs Rad, wenn der Rahmen die Tag kommt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Dezember 2017)

Ziemlich aufdringliches Design!


----------



## Peng999 (21. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ziemlich aufdringliches Design!



Stimmt ist nichts für eine schwaches EGO.
Wir haben sie P...o getauft


----------



## fatbikepeg (21. Dezember 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wir haben sie P...o getauft


*ratter**dreh* ... Ich möchte gern lösen... 

P - O - R - N - O


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> *ratter**dreh* ... Ich möchte gern lösen...
> 
> P - O - R - N - O



Mit einem Glücksrad kann ich sogar dienen:


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2017)

Als bekennender Hope-Jünger muss ich neidvoll konstatieren:  HammerSound!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Als bekennender Hope-Jünger muss ich neidvoll konstatieren:  HammerSound!


Ich gehe auch mal an meiner drehen.

@Fabeymer sind das Zahnscheiben?


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fabeymer sind das Zahnscheiben?



Nein, das sind sechs Klinken. In diesem Video wird eine Nabe geöffnet:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Dezember 2017)

Hier kommt was, das ich jetzt nicht exklusiv für´s Fatbike gekauft hab, aber es wird wohl vor allem damit zum Einsatz kommen...

Vor fast zwei Jahren hab ich bei einem Crowdfunding-Projekt mitgemacht, im Januar 2016... Es ging um ein wasserdichtes Gimbal, also einen Videostabilisator für die GoPro. Damit das ewige Gerüttel und Geschüttel bei POV-Aufnahmen endlich ein Ende hat...

Und heute, 2 Tage vor Weihnachten, kommt endlich das Teil an, was ein Timing! Es ist zwar am Ende nur "weatherproof: snow and rain friendly" geworden und nicht komplett wasserdicht, aber das reicht für meine Zwecke locker aus. Schnell ausgepackt, aufgeladen und am Handgriff macht es schon eine sehr gute Figur... Ich hoffe, ich komme bald dazu, das Ding mal draußen auf dem Trail auszuprobieren... Vielleicht klappt´s ja morgen.











EDIT: Hier das erste Testvideo: https://vstatic.mtb-news.de/videos/1/6/8/1/_/video/0872a18_1861_slick_test-fhd.m4v


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Dezember 2017)

Die Vorboten des Christkindes zeigen sich


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Dezember 2017)

Was Flaches mit 300g.


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Dezember 2017)

schöner Flachmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2017)

Haben so kurze Pins ordentlich Grip? Leichte Flats hatte ich nie lange am Rad


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Haben so kurze Pins ordentlich Grip? Leichte Flats hatte ich nie lange am Rad


Hab ich noch nicht probiert!
Aber sind ja gegen längere austauschbar.


----------



## Mr_Slow (24. Dezember 2017)

So Weihnachtsmann war grad da...















schöne Bescherrung  (sowas kann passieren, wenn die bessere Hälfe mitbekommt, das einem so etwas gefällt )


Ich wünsche allen Fatbikern frohe Weihnachten


----------



## dopaul (24. Dezember 2017)

Sieht toll aus.
Jetzt braucht’s nur noch Werkzeug zum arbeiten.....


----------



## cluso (24. Dezember 2017)

dopaul schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus.
> Jetzt braucht’s nur noch Werkzeug zum arbeiten.....





Das ist ja eher für die Vitrine und viel zu schade zum verkratzen...


----------



## MrBrightside (24. Dezember 2017)

Richtig geil ist es wenn es mal ordentlich abgegriffen und ein wenig eingeölt ist. Wird schöner bei Benutzung. Auch wenn's am Anfang schwer fällt.


----------



## waldi28 (24. Dezember 2017)

Mir hat auch der Weihnachtsmann auch etwas zum Fatbiken gebracht. Er war sehr auf meine Sicherheit bedacht.

Zum einen, damit ich immer den Weg nach Hause finde.






Und damit ich auch immer von den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gesehen werde.


----------



## dopaul (25. Dezember 2017)

Zu dem Blinkigedöns kann ich nix sagen, aber der Bolt ist eine sehr gute Wahl


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Dezember 2017)

Der Weihnachtsmann hat mir ne Transportbox für´s fatbike gebracht!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (26. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann hat mir ne Transportbox für´s fatbike gebracht!Anhang anzeigen 679229



Bis auf das Monster Logo ein cooles Gefährt. Was ist das für ein Hersteller und welches Modell? Schaut schön geräumig aus und scheint optisch von der Länge her trotzdem noch in der Innenstadt parkbar zu sein. 

Merci!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Dezember 2017)

Ist ein Citroen Jumpy XS.
Gibt es in drei Größen,dieser ist der kleinste (L=4,6m).


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 679331



Ich hab für den potentiellen Pffffffff-Notfall immer ne „Salami“ dabei, aber ganz ehrlich: 
Ob das bei unseren fatten Reifen was nützt? Bin ganz froh, dass ich selbst bislang noch keine Antwort darauf geben kann *_dreiMalaufHolzklopf_* 
Deshalb ist auch nach wie vor der Ersatzschlauch nebst Flickzeug im Rucksack/Werkzeugtäschle


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist ein Citroen Jumpy XS.
> Gibt es in drei Größen,dieser ist der kleinste (L=4,6m).



ich war mir jetzt recht sicher das es ein Nissan NV200 ist, sind die "Baugleich"?
auf jeden Fall "allzeit gute Fahrt und immer eine handbreit Platz rundherum"


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich war mir jetzt recht sicher das es ein Nissan NV200 ist, sind die "Baugleich"?
> auf jeden Fall "allzeit gute Fahrt und immer eine handbreit Platz rundherum"


Danke!
Ist baugleich mit dem Peugeot.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Dezember 2017)

Gibt´s als Peugeot, als Citroen und als Toyota, sogar bei Bedarf richtig luxuriös ausgestattet... (SpaceTourer, Proace, Traveller): https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de...oen-spacetourer-peugeot-traveller-762262.html


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Dezember 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gibt´s als Peugeot, als Citroen und als Toyota, sogar bei Bedarf richtig luxuriös ausgestattet... (SpaceTourer, Proace, Traveller): https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de...oen-spacetourer-peugeot-traveller-762262.html


Stimmt,aber irgendwo ist auch ein Preislimit,leider!


----------



## fatbikepeg (27. Dezember 2017)

Aus einer einfachen Burrito Bag und einem Surly Patch wurde nun eine schicke kleine Surly-Lenkertasche. 











Für die alltäglichen 90min-Ausritte.


----------



## sigma7 (27. Dezember 2017)

@fatbikepeg: aufgebügelt oder aufgenäht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (27. Dezember 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg: aufgebügelt oder aufgenäht?


Aufgenäht. Die Tasche ist wasserfest und hat innen die gleiche Beschichtung wie die RD-Taschen, daher kam Hitze nicht in Frage.


----------



## Rommos (27. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Aufgenäht. Die Tasche ist wasserfest und hat innen die gleiche Beschichtung wie die RD-Taschen, daher kam Hitze nicht in Frage.


Dann besorg dir doch so Nahtversiegelung, dann kannst die Nähte abdichten. Gibt's für Zelte usw.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Dezember 2017)

Wenig spannend - aber toll, wenn es funktioniert:


----------



## Starter77 (28. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Dezember 2017)

Wo hast du denn die alten Pro ll Naben ausgegraben?


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann hat mir ne Transportbox für´s fatbike gebracht!Anhang anzeigen 679229


Nice!
Nächsten Jahr muss bei mir auch eine neue Familien Kutsche kommen.
Im Moment denke ich an einen Transporter, aber mindestens H2 damit ich mich nicht zwischen der dicken Berta ( 800er ), oder dem Fahrrad entscheiden muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (29. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die alten Pro ll Naben ausgegraben?



Aus den Kleinanzeigen. War zum guten Kurs (absoluter Weihnachtspreis) Musste die einfach haben. Alleine schon vom Sound 
Kommen in den ICT


----------



## cluso (29. Dezember 2017)

Bisschen "Farbe" ans Salsa bringen...nach langem inneren Kampf zugeschlagen. 3 Tage aus den USA zu mir...


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2017)

Ja ist schon wieder Weihnachten


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Dezember 2017)

Auspacken, Auspacken, Auspacken....


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Auspacken, Auspacken, Auspacken....


Bin ja dabei
Erstmal eine neu Waage + die Sunrace 11-50
Hab gerade ausprobiert und sie passt perfekt auf die O-Lite Nabe


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2017)

Und noch Kleinzeug für die Laufräder + Gummibärchen


----------



## wildbiker (29. Dezember 2017)

falscher Thread...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Dezember 2017)

Passend zum Gimbal:


----------



## BigHit66 (31. Dezember 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Passend zum Gimbal:
> Anhang anzeigen 680580



Dein Video mit dem Gimbal sah schon mal richtig gut aus, mit welcher Kamera/GoPro wurde das aufgenommen??


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Dezember 2017)

Das war die Gopro Hero4 Black. Das fand ich auch schon sehr gut. Die Hero6 Black soll noch zusätzlich eine eingebaute Software Stabilisierung haben, da erwarte ich nochmal eine kleine Steigerung. Der Kostrukteur des Gimbals sagt auch, dass es mit der 6er die beste Kombination ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2018)

Da ist was im Anmarsch.....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2018)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. Januar 2018)

Da ist aber wer von Vorfreude besessen


----------



## Starter77 (3. Januar 2018)

Was es wohl sein mag?


----------



## DrachenDingsda (3. Januar 2018)

Ich tippe auf einen Rahmen. Die Frage ist nur was für einer....


----------



## Starter77 (3. Januar 2018)

Mit dem ICT in die Taiga? 

Entweder Rahmen oder Räder....


----------



## dopaul (3. Januar 2018)

Ich tippe auf ein DHL-Paket


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Januar 2018)

Hoffentlich nicht das hier:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf ein DHL-Paket


Stimmt und schon ausgepackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2018)




----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Januar 2018)

Uff da kann ich nicht mithalten
Hier meine kleine Errungenachaft frisch aus China für knapp 6 Euro.
32 er von Motsuv zum testen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Januar 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 681982



Schöner Kalender #duckundweg#


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schöner Kalender #duckundweg#


Find ich auch!


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Uff da kann ich nicht mithalten
> Hier meine kleine Errungenachaft frisch aus China für knapp 6 Euro.
> 32 er von Motsuv zum testen.
> Anhang anzeigen 682000



Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge: Worin genau unterscheiden sich die beiden hier - und jetzt sag bitte nicht "grüner Streifen" oder sowas!  





Ist der neue Meles v2 - was kann er besser/anders?


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> was kann er besser/anders?


Innenverlegte Züge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (3. Januar 2018)

Alter, was ich mich erschreckt hab, als ich das Getier im Hintergrund gesehen hab... So aufs Bike fokussiert gewesen


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Januar 2018)

Was kostet eigentlich das Meles Zeug?


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Innenverlegte Züge.



Hat der andere doch auch - teilweise - oder nicht und der neue mehr/komplett?


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Januar 2018)

Scheinen jetzt komplett durch UR und Kettenstreben zu führen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Januar 2018)

... als ob 80% der Käufe in diesem Thread rational erklärbar wären


----------



## Ahija (3. Januar 2018)

Nach zwei Bikes mit innenverlegten Zügen war ich richtig froh, wieder außenliegende Züge zu haben. Ausnahmen mache ich da echt nur noch für Liner im Rahmen. 

Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe ist der letzte Mist...


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... als ob 80% der Käufe in diesem Thread rational erklärbar wären



Ich will das ja nicht infrage stellen, sondern erstmal wissen, was sich am Rahmen getan hat!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich will das ja nicht infrage stellen, sondern erstmal wissen, was sich am Rahmen getan hat!


Hallo Steffen,eigentlich nur Kleinigkeiten!
-Innenlager früher 120mm,jetzt 100mm.
-Züge jetzt komplett innen verlegt!
-Steuerrohr verlängert.
-Verbesserte Steckachse.
-Mehr Platz für die Reifen.
-Gabel mit 150mm Achsmaß.
-Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich,hat unten eine Öffnung bekommen.
-Leicht geänderte Form der „Rohrform“
-Keine Befestigungspunkte für Gepäckträger mehr.

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein,mal schauen was mir beim Montieren noch so auffällt 

@OneTrustMan nach den Preisen frag bitte den user @MTsports

P.S. was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist,scheint der S-Rahmen von 16“ auf 15“ geschrumpft zu sein.


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,eigentlich nur Kleinigkeiten!
> -Innenlager früher 120mm,jetzt 100mm.
> -Züge jetzt komplett innen verlegt!
> -Steuerrohr verlängert.
> ...



Also doch schon eine Menge!
Spätestens mit dem längeren Steuerrohr wird sich ja auch der Rest der Geo sicherlich etwas geändert haben...
Ist das Loch im Tretlagerbereich für eine Variostütze mit interner Ansteuerung gedacht?
Das 100er Innenlager ist "trotz" der 197er HR-Nabe angedacht, ja?

@OneTrustMan sollte sich besser bei der Adresse auf dem Kettenstrebenschutz melden - das funktioniert sicher!  
Aber bitte nicht erwarten, dass der Rahmen zu einem China-Preis aus Deutschland heraus verkauft wird...


----------



## criscross (3. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also doch schon eine Menge!
> Spätestens mit dem längeren Steuerrohr wird sich ja auch der Rest der Geo sicherlich etwas geändert haben...
> Ist das Loch im Tretlagerbereich für eine Variostütze mit interner Ansteuerung gedacht?
> Das 100er Innenlager ist "trotz" der 197er HR-Nabe angedacht, ja?
> ...


bei nem 100er Tretlager und ner 197er Nabe steht dann die Kurbel genauso breit raus, wie bei dem Plaste Mukluk ? unschön.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2018)

Ja,Geodaten haben sich anscheinend geändert.
Der S-Rahmen ist, glaube ich um 1“ geschrumpft (der Markus soll mich korrigieren,wenn ich falsch liege).
Das Hinterradachsmaß ist nach wie vor 197mm.
Unterm Tretlager laufen jetzt die Züge,ich mach mal ein Foto.


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> bei nem 100er Tretlager und ner 197er Nabe steht dann die Kurbel genauso breit raus, wie bei dem Plaste Mukluk ? unschön.....



Ich würde fast vermuten, dass man mit der richtigen Kurbel ne 170er Achse verbauen kann und dann hat man eigentlich die beste Kombination... Klappt ja so u. a. auch bei Trek...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2018)

Bei einer 170er Achse ist nur noch 2mm Abstand zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe.
Zu knapp,also.
Ausserdem stimmt die KL dann nicht mehr.
Hier ein Bild von unten!


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bei einer 170er Achse ist nur noch 2mm Abstand zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe.
> Zu knapp,also.
> Ausserdem stimmt die KL dann nicht mehr.
> Hier ein Bild von unten!
> Anhang anzeigen 682094



2 mm könnten doch funktionieren, wenn nix flext. Ist das mit der Next SL gemessen? Falls ja, wurde die ja schon rund um das Muk als seeh schmal bzgl. Q-Factor beschrieben.
Trek montieren das Kettenblatt ja "flipped", dann passt es wohl wieder mit der Linie...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2018)

Nein,mit der SIXC,die ist voluminöser als die SL.


----------



## piazza (4. Januar 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bei einer 170er Achse ist nur noch 2mm Abstand zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe.
> Zu knapp,also.
> Ausserdem stimmt die KL dann nicht mehr.
> Hier ein Bild von unten!
> Anhang anzeigen 682094


Watt? Das hatte mein Rad (20+ Jahre) damals schon und war damals schon keine schöne Lösung (Dreck, etc. Züge scheuern) und jetzt baut man das wieder so?


----------



## criscross (4. Januar 2018)

piazza schrieb:


> Watt? Das hatte mein Rad (20+ Jahre) damals schon und war damals schon keine schöne Lösung (Dreck, etc. Züge scheuern) und jetzt baut man das wieder so?


vielleicht gibts ja noch ne Abdeckung für den Revisionsschacht....oder mit nen Streifen Panzertape drüber, dicht machen


----------



## piazza (4. Januar 2018)

piazza schrieb:


> keine schöne Lösung


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Januar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> vielleicht gibts ja noch ne Abdeckung für den Revisionsschacht....oder mit nen Streifen Panzertape drüber, dicht machen


An Panzertape hab ich jetzt auch gedacht 
Aber mal im Ernst: echt keine schöne Lösung, sieht nicht gerade zeitgemäß aus, schade eigentlich.

Wegen Kurbel: Da sollte idealerweise ne Next SL mit 170er Achse und Flipped Kettenblatt ran, wenn das an den Kettenstreben vorbei passt. Dann stimmen Q-Faktor und Kettenlinie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2018)

Einfach eine Abdeckung aus Kydex selber machen. Gibts billig als kleine Platten. Erwärmt man im Backofen, dann läßt es sich formen und beim Abkühlen ists wieder hart.
Läßt sich ja dann schön an des Loch von der Zugführung schrauben.

Das Zeug hab ich mal als Schutz fürs Effigear verwendet...bzw. verwende ich immernoch  Gibts natürlich auch in dünner.


EDIT: Hab ich auch beim Pinion und beim Radon der Freundin verwendet 











G.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Januar 2018)

Ich denke nicht, dass das schlimm zustaubt, solange @Meister-Dieter das nicht verkehrt herum an die Wand hängt.


----------



## hw_doc (4. Januar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wegen Kurbel: Da sollte idealerweise ne Next SL mit 170er Achse und Flipped Kettenblatt ran, wenn das an den Kettenstreben vorbei passt. Dann stimmen Q-Faktor und Kettenlinie...



Sowas in der Art schrieb ich ja!  B)


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also doch schon eine Menge!
> Spätestens mit dem längeren Steuerrohr wird sich ja auch der Rest der Geo sicherlich etwas geändert haben...
> Ist das Loch im Tretlagerbereich für eine Variostütze mit interner Ansteuerung gedacht?
> Das 100er Innenlager ist "trotz" der 197er HR-Nabe angedacht, ja?
> ...


Danke für den Tipp
Und natürlich erwarte ich keine China Preise.
Zum Rahmen: Bis auf die Sache mit der Kabelführung unter dem Tretlager finde ich in richtig gut.
Mich stört bei solchen Carbonrahmen generell nur das die Dinger so schwarz sind. 
Ein bisschen Farbe darf schon sein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Januar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> Und natürlich erwarte ich keine China Preise.
> Zum Rahmen: Bis auf die Sache mit der Kabelführung unter dem Tretlager finde ich in richtig gut.
> Mich stört bei solchen Carbonrahmen generell nur das die Dinger so schwarz sind.
> Ein bisschen Farbe darf schon sein


Den kannst du auch in farbig bekommen!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Januar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einfach eine Abdeckung aus Kydex selber machen. Gibts billig als kleine Platten. Erwärmt man im Backofen, dann läßt es sich formen und beim Abkühlen ists wieder hart.
> Läßt sich ja dann schön an des Loch von der Zugführung schrauben.
> 
> Das Zeug hab ich mal als Schutz fürs Effigear verwendet...bzw. verwende ich immernoch  Gibts natürlich auch in dünner.
> ...


Super Idee,danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. Januar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Mich stört bei solchen Carbonrahmen generell nur das die Dinger so schwarz sind.
> Ein bisschen Farbe darf schon sein


Welche darfs denn sein?


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Welche darfs denn sein?


Kenn ich schon, aber das ist doch mal was
So stelle ich mir mein Carbon Rahmen vor.
Kubis macht echt schöne Rahmen...ähr ich meine ICAN 

Mir juckt es schon seit einiger Zeit in den Fingern einfach mal den SN04 in Rot oder Blau zu kaufen.
Aber erstmal muss ich mich zurückhalten für die neue Familienkutsche


----------



## cherokee190 (4. Januar 2018)

Oder mann nimmt die Sache mit der Farbe in die eigene Hand. So wat schwarzes, dekorloses ist doch ideal dafür . Beste Voraussetzung für ein einmaliges, persönliches Rad.


----------



## hw_doc (4. Januar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> Und natürlich erwarte ich keine China Preise.
> Zum Rahmen: Bis auf die Sache mit der Kabelführung unter dem Tretlager finde ich in richtig gut.
> Mich stört bei solchen Carbonrahmen generell nur das die Dinger so schwarz sind.
> Ein bisschen Farbe darf schon sein



Also da bist Du bei Markus wirklich goldrichtig! Schau mal bei Instagram nach Fatbike Bayern!


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also da bist Du bei Markus wirklich goldrichtig! Schau mal bei Instagram nach Fatbike Bayern!


Mach ich gerne , aber wie gesagt....Neue Kutsche geht ( leider ) erst einmal vor


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Januar 2018)

Sodale; damit mein Dickes ein paar Gramm zulegt und mein Ärmchen nicht so schwer heben muss gab's heute einen neuen Gepäckträger mit den kleinen Packtaschen für kleines Geld und einen Titancappuchinobecher.


----------



## Peng999 (5. Januar 2018)

Könntest du mal bitte sagen, welcher das ist.


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Januar 2018)

Gibt es beim grossen A.Einfach Mtb Gepäcksträger/Sattelstütze eingeben.Preise von ca.20- 35 .-Ich finde den super.
Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze,die unteren Befestigungen haben jeweils 3Schrauben,Zwei davon klemmen und bleiben immer dran,die dritte hält die Gepäcksträgerstangen.So ist er in 2 Minuten an oder abgebaut.Es gibt auch noch eine Version wo die Klemmen am Rahmen auch Schnellspanner haben.https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01KZ1N7XK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. Januar 2018)

Kleines Schmankerlie fürs Fatty







Funktioniert mit den 3 Spacern auch auf meiner auf 1-Fach umgebauten 2-Fach Kurbel.
Hier zu sehen auf den 50er Ritzel hinten.
Richtig einstellen tue ich wenn die neue Schaltung kommt.


----------



## hw_doc (7. Januar 2018)

Mal ein neues Cockpit nebst Bremse für das Fat Chili:




Der aktuelle Carbonlenker mit Flex hat sich für ein anderes Gefährt qualifiziert, am Fat Chili braucht es den dank der Saso-Forke nicht mehr.
Die Formula-Bremsen wechseln auch den Patienten - zusammen mit den Microshift-Thumbies in dem sehr ähnlichen Elox-Grauton werden sie unter neues Kommando gestellt. 
Dafür halten nun eine pechschwarze OEM-Slate von TRP und ebensolche OEM-Thumbies eines Surly-Bikes Einzug. Verumutlich brauch ich noch organische Beläge für die Bremse, bis damit ordentlich Reibung produziert wird - aber schlechter, als die olle Formula T1 wird sie wohl auch so nicht funktionieren. 
Gegen die düstere Stimmung am Atlas Stealth-Lenker teste ich mal die bunten China-Griffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mal ein neues Cockpit nebst Bremse für das Fat Chili:
> Anhang anzeigen 683628
> 
> Der aktuelle Carbonlenker mit Flex hat sich für ein anderes Gefährt qualifiziert, am Fat Chili braucht es den dank der Saso-Forke nicht mehr.
> ...


Wie groß ist bei den Griffen der Außendurchmesser?


----------



## hw_doc (8. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie groß ist bei den Griffen der Außendurchmesser?



Ich würde mal von 32 mm ausgehen. Wirken mit bloßer Hand nicht so griffig, wie die teuren Vorbilder.


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich würde mal von 32 mm ausgehen. Wirken mit bloßer Hand nicht so griffig, wie die teuren Vorbilder.


Das Thema gab es so viel ich weiß schon im China Teile Laber Thread.
Die Griffe sollen angeblich nicht sehr haltbar sein gegenüber den originalen.


----------



## Peng999 (8. Januar 2018)

Seit heute Meins


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2018)

Schaut gut aus. Wensters montiert hast, dann könntest ja noch ein Bild reinstellen 

G.


----------



## Peng999 (8. Januar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Wensters montiert hast, dann könntest ja noch ein Bild reinstellen
> 
> G.



mach ich Jörg.
Kann es nur im Dude zeigen, das Andere ist gerade beim Hersteller...


----------



## bikebecker (8. Januar 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Seit heute Meins
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 683760


Hallo 
Wie groß ist das Teil?
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Peng999 (8. Januar 2018)

4 Liter

Glaube es ist eher wie eine Audi Avant
Schön, aber nicht Unmengen Platz


----------



## hw_doc (8. Januar 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Seit heute Meins
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 683760



Was kommt da rein?
Hab auch schon überlegt, wofür ich es brauchen könnte - haben will ich es eigentlich!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (8. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was kommt da rein?
> Hab auch schon überlegt, wofür ich es brauchen könnte - haben will ich es eigentlich!  B)



Die Frage habe ich auch schon gestellt.
Schlafsack für Overnighter...
Eher nicht, der ist besser als leichtes Teil am Sattel.

Wird wohl Kochzeug reinkommen.

Wenn ich sehe was der Avant für ein Platz wirklich hat weiss ich mehr...


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Januar 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich auch schon gestellt.
> Schlafsack für Overnighter...
> Eher nicht, der ist besser als leichtes Teil am Sattel.
> 
> ...


Sind das wirklich 4 Liter?
So groß sieht das gar nicht aus.


----------



## Peng999 (8. Januar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Sind das wirklich 4 Liter?
> So groß sieht das gar nicht aus.



Stimmt, stand in der Beschreibung.
Genaueres wenn er da ist


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was kommt da rein?
> B)



*WHISKY* what else?


----------



## Peng999 (8. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> *WHISKY* what else?



Einer hat es verstanden


----------



## MrBrightside (9. Januar 2018)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Sodale; damit mein Dickes ein paar Gramm zulegt und mein Ärmchen nicht so schwer heben muss gab's heute einen neuen Gepäckträger mit den kleinen Packtaschen für kleines Geld und einen Titancappuchinobecher.Anhang anzeigen 682682 Anhang anzeigen 682681 Anhang anzeigen 682683


Meint ihr so ein Sattelstützengepäckträger funktioniert auch mit Variostütze?
Oder klemmt sie das zu stark?

Das Amazon-Teil sieht sehr gut aus mit der zusätzlichen Abstützung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (9. Januar 2018)

Wenn es deine Geo zulässt könnte es sich ausgehen:die Klemmung ist natürlich schon fix aber würde ja nicht am ausfahrbaren Teil deiner Stütze festgemacht werden oder? Bei mir habe ich ca.15 Centimeter Zwischen Sattel und Gepäcksträger.


----------



## bikebecker (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo 
Nicht ganz neu, hatte ein Freund nach einer Probefahrt gegen einen mit mehr Biegung getauscht. 




 
Ist nach mehr als 20 Jahre mein zweiter Carbonlenker, der erste hatte es nur vom Händler bis nach Hause geschafft dann ist er gerissen. 


 
Ich weiß nicht ob mir das Mut macht. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## dopaul (9. Januar 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> (...) Ich weiß nicht ob mir das Mut macht (...)


Das wüsste ich auch nicht


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Januar 2018)

Heute ist wieder Bastelstunde


----------



## Ahija (9. Januar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder Bastelstunde



Nimm doch das Bild bitte wieder raus, Stefan M. aus S.
Oder mach zumindest einen schwarzen Fleck über deine komplette Adresse.. ;-)


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Januar 2018)

Datenschutz wird überbewertet .


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Nimm doch das Bild bitte wieder raus, Stefan M. aus S.
> Oder mach zumindest einen schwarzen Fleck über deine komplette Adresse.. ;-)



Wir sind doch unter uns


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Nimm doch das Bild bitte wieder raus, Stefan M. aus S.
> Oder mach zumindest einen schwarzen Fleck über deine komplette Adresse.. ;-)


Hab ein schöneres Bild


----------



## annos (9. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> *WHISKY* what else?


4 Liter? Respekt...


----------



## hw_doc (9. Januar 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich auch schon gestellt.
> Schlafsack für Overnighter...
> Eher nicht, der ist besser als leichtes Teil am Sattel.
> 
> ...



Also im Bürzel funktionieren auch mittelschwere Sachen direkt unter dem Sattel ganz gut! Aber klötern sollten sie nicht...



bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nicht ganz neu, hatte ein Freund nach einer Probefahrt gegen einen mit mehr Biegung getauscht. Anhang anzeigen 684136
> Anhang anzeigen 684137
> Ist nach mehr als 20 Jahre mein zweiter Carbonlenker, der erste hatte es nur vom Händler bis nach Hause geschafft dann ist er gerissen.
> ...



Berichte bitte! Ich schiele schon ganz doll auf die 16er Version! Flext das gute Stück ein wenig?
Und falls der hält, aber doch nix für dich ist, würde ich auch Deine 12er mal testen!



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder Bastelstunde
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 684162



Geht es immer noch um das günstige Fatbike? Ich mein: Es gibt für unter 200 Euro auch brauchbare Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Geht es immer noch um das günstige Fatbike? Ich mein: Es gibt für unter 200 Euro auch brauchbare Rahmen...


Ich mag das Ding aber und mir gefällt das Metallic Blau und der Stahlrahmen
Außerdem wollte ich ja wie gesagt unbedingt mal ein MTB aufbauen ( 1. Aufbau ), aber nicht gleich mit einen Rahmen anfangen der mehr kostet als der ganze Aufbau hier.
Die Teile sind ja nicht weggeschmissen.
Wenn ich mal einen neuen Rahmen kaufe muss ich halt nur darauf achten, dass ich ein 190er Hinterbau und ein 120er BSA Tretlager habe.
Dann kann ich alle Teile übernehmen.

Ich konnte an den Stahlrahmen auch keine schlechten Stellen entdecken.
Alle Schweißnähte sehen ordentlich aus.
Mit den Ding habe ich schon ein paar kleine Sprünge gewagt und bin lange steilen Treppen runtergedonnert.
Bislang keine Probleme.


----------



## bikebecker (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo
@hw_doc ich werde berichten, aber das dauert noch, das neue Rad ist noch nicht da
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## hw_doc (9. Januar 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> @hw_doc ich werde berichten, aber das dauert noch, das neue Rad ist noch nicht da
> Gruß bikebecker



Sehr schön, danke! 

Was lässt denn auf sich warten?


----------



## Ahija (10. Januar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal einen neuen Rahmen kaufe muss ich halt nur ...
> Dann kann ich alle Teile übernehmen...



An so Aussagen merkt man dann auch fix, wer schon mal einen neuen Rahmen gekauft hat und Altteile übernehmen wollte.
Das hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert.. das hat immer in Neuteilen geendet die man dann unbedingt haben musste und sich schön argumentiert hat..


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> An so Aussagen merkt man dann auch fix, wer schon mal einen neuen Rahmen gekauft hat und Altteile übernehmen wollte.
> Das hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert.. das hat immer in Neuteilen geendet die man dann unbedingt haben musste und sich schön argumentiert hat..


mal ganz abgesehen von den vielen kleinen Details, die beim neuen Rahmen doch nicht passen und auch ohne Schönreden neu gekauft werden müssen...


----------



## annos (10. Januar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> mal ganz abgesehen von den vielen kleinen Details, die beim neuen Rahmen doch nicht passen und auch ohne Schönreden neu gekauft werden müssen...


Genau!
Und dazu kommen noch die Teile, bei denen man beim schrauben merkt, dass die doch nicht mehr ganz so gut sind und ziemlich armselig an dem neuen Rahmen aussehen...
Bei meinem letzten Projekt „Neuer Rahmen, Teile vom alten Rad“ ist am Ende alles neu gekommen, bis auf Sattel, Sattelstütze und Reifen!


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> An so Aussagen merkt man dann auch fix, wer schon mal einen neuen Rahmen gekauft hat und Altteile übernehmen wollte.
> Das hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert.. das hat immer in Neuteilen geendet die man dann unbedingt haben musste und sich schön argumentiert hat..


Ist wahrscheinlich wie der Gang im Supermarkt.
Ich brauch nur das und das und am Ende hat man komischerweise immer mehr im Korb als man gewollt hat.
Ja von Prinzip her hast du recht. Mal schauen ob ich genug Willen habe wenn es so weit ist


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Januar 2018)

...aber es gibt Teile die MUSS man immerwieder übernehmen, mein Vorbau und Lenker sind schon am 4ten Bike jetzt, Bremsen am 3ten!
es gibt immerwieder Teile die man nicht tauschen will, den Großteil muß man aber


----------



## bikebecker (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo

Hier wird nur ausgetauscht



 
Zweimal für die Plus'er, einmal für das neue Fatbike. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Januar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Passend zum Gimbal:
> Anhang anzeigen 680580


So ne Pornokamera hab ich mir auch heute zugelegt
Paar schöne Filmchen drehen


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> So ne Pornokamera hab ich mir auch heute zugelegt
> Paar schöne Filmchen drehen



Was 

Du hast Dir ne Kamera zugelegt um PORNOFILMCHEN zu drehen


----------



## hw_doc (10. Januar 2018)

Bitte vor dem Posten der Videos nochmals sichten!
  B)


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Januar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was
> 
> Du hast Dir ne Kamera zugelegt um PORNOFILMCHEN zu drehen


Ich kann ja gerne zwischendurch paar Aufnahmen von Deinem Bucksaw in Aktion drehen


----------



## Fatster (10. Januar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was
> 
> Du hast Dir ne Kamera zugelegt um PORNOFILMCHEN zu drehen



*Marioooooo ... wo isser? Hast Du ihn? *

*  *


----------



## cluso (10. Januar 2018)

Neue Fatsno (Evo 4) in einer dezenteren Farbe als bisher.

Direkt eingespeicht, macht mit dem richtigen Werkzeug sogar Spaß...schauen wir mal ob das Rad hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Januar 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> *Marioooooo ... wo isser? Hast Du ihn? *
> 
> *  *




Ne Rainer , er ist mir noch nicht Zugelaufen


----------



## Fatster (10. Januar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ne Rainer , er ist mir noch nicht Zugelaufen



Er müsste bei Mario sein


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> *Marioooooo ... wo isser? Hast Du ihn? *
> 
> *  *


----------



## Fatster (10. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 684693



*Daaaanke*!


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Januar 2018)

@ Chris: du brauchst noch ein bimbel ähm gimbal zum vö.... ähm filmen  sonst verwackelt ja alles 

By the way: @Der Kokopelli : hast du dein Gimbal schon ordentlich getestet?


----------



## BigJohn (11. Januar 2018)

Der Chris macht das mitn Zipfal. Gimbals brauchen doch nur Mädchen


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Januar 2018)

Drohne mit Gimbal wäre cool, denke aber es wird bald ein Verbot kommen.
Gopro zieht sich aus dem Drohnengeschäft zurück.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @ Chris: du brauchst noch ein bimbel ähm gimbal zum vö.... ähm filmen  sonst verwackelt ja alles
> 
> By the way: @Der Kokopelli : hast du dein Gimbal schon ordentlich getestet?


Ich wollte ja letzte Woche mit Dir als wildem Video-Helden, aber Du wolltest ja unbedingt arbeiten... 
Bisher nur dieser Test, aber der war ja schon sehr cool, aber noch mit der Hero4. Hero6 Test steht noch aus... Rad sieht aktuell so aus, und genauso das Wetter seit Wochen:


----------



## Peng999 (12. Januar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Wensters montiert hast, dann könntest ja noch ein Bild reinstellen
> 
> G.



Wie versprochen 

Hier sind sie

Dude hat einen S Rahmen, passt aber besser rein als die kleinste Revel Tasche


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2018)

Ui, jetzt erkennt man erst die wirkliche Größe. Könnte gerade mein Werkzeugköfferchen drüber passen.
Was macht denn die Befestigung des Halters am Rahmen durch die Flaschenhalterschrauben für einen Eindruck?
Sprich eher hochwertig und wackeligen oder eher in Richtung larifari 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja letzte Woche mit Dir als wildem Video-Helden, aber Du wolltest ja unbedingt arbeiten...
> Bisher nur dieser Test, aber der war ja schon sehr cool, aber noch mit der Hero4. Hero6 Test steht noch aus... Rad sieht aktuell so aus, und genauso das Wetter seit Wochen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 685027 Anhang anzeigen 685028



Skinwall by nature


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Januar 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen
> 
> Hier sind sie
> 
> ...


Oh ha. In jeden Rahmen passt das nicht rein.
Aber sieht schon ordentlich aus.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Januar 2018)

Alternativ gäbe es die etwas kleinere Oveja Bootlegger mit integriertem Rahmen und Direct Mount:


----------



## Peng999 (12. Januar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, jetzt erkennt man erst die wirkliche Größe. Könnte gerade mein Werkzeugköfferchen drüber passen.
> Was macht denn die Befestigung des Halters am Rahmen durch die Flaschenhalterschrauben für einen Eindruck?
> Sprich eher hochwertig und wackeligen oder eher in Richtung larifari
> 
> G.


Guten Eindruck


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2018)

Hört sich gut an.

G.


----------



## hw_doc (12. Januar 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Alternativ gäbe es die etwas kleinere Oveja Bootlegger mit integriertem Rahmen und Direct Mount:



Scheint ziemlich ausverkauft - kommt da nochmal wieder was in anderen Farben nach?


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Scheint ziemlich ausverkauft - kommt da nochmal wieder was in anderen Farben nach?


Das ist ein relativ neues Teil von Monty und Lane. 
Mail denen am besten, die würden dir vielleicht gar eine in Wunschfarbe machen.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (14. Januar 2018)

Nachdem mein sündhaft teures HT-Pedal jetzt doch nach knapp 2 Jahren gestorben ist (Lagersitz eingelaufen, da hilft auch kein Rep-Satz mehr), versuch ich mich mal am Projekt

Bumble vs. billiges China-Pedal 

23€ bei 290gr. sind kein schlechter Wert und ob`s hält werd ich sehn, bin jedenfalls nicht mehr bereit irgendwelche Mondpreise für MTB-Teile zu bezahlen, die Zeit is rum....


----------



## Maitre-B (14. Januar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein sündhaft teures HT-Pedal jetzt doch nach knapp 2 Jahren gestorben ist (Lagersitz eingelaufen, da hilft auch kein Rep-Satz mehr), versuch ich mich mal am Projekt
> 
> Bumble vs. billiges China-Pedal
> 
> ...


Welche sind das denn? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (14. Januar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein sündhaft teures HT-Pedal jetzt doch nach knapp 2 Jahren gestorben ist (Lagersitz eingelaufen, da hilft auch kein Rep-Satz mehr), versuch ich mich mal am Projekt
> 
> Bumble vs. billiges China-Pedal
> 
> ...


Viele der günstigen China Teile sind richtig gut.
Die Rahmen und Satteltaschen von Newboler habe ich inzwischen richtig gerne am Bike.


----------



## skaster (14. Januar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein sündhaft teures HT-Pedal jetzt doch nach knapp 2 Jahren gestorben ist (Lagersitz eingelaufen, da hilft auch kein Rep-Satz mehr), versuch ich mich mal am Projekt
> 
> Bumble vs. billiges China-Pedal
> 
> ...


Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die bei dir halten. Lager scheinen nicht besonders groß zu sein, 6 Pins pro Seite wären mir persönlich zu wenig. Preis ist aber heiß.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich hab einige Pedale DURCH: Spank, NC17, HT, Canfield.... haben alle nach spätestens 12 Monaten den Dienst quittiert. 

Die DMR Vault fahr ich jetzt knapp 2 Jahre..... funktionieren immer noch, obwohl die NULL Pflege von mir bekommen 

Greetz 

Mario - nur mal so


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (14. Januar 2018)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Welche sind das denn?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B074XBGTQK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (14. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die DMR Vault fahr ich jetzt knapp 2 Jahre..... funktionieren immer noch, obwohl die NULL Pflege von mir bekommen



430gr für Pedale is MIR dann aber doch etwas zu arg 1990 oder nennen wir es mal Oldschool


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Januar 2018)

Das ist ja echt Mist, wenn das teure Zeug dann auch nicht hält, da fühlt man sich schon verarscht... Bei mir halten Pedale eigentlich immer, also kann ich schlecht einen Tipp abgeben...
Die China-Kracher haben relativ wenige Pins, das sind bestimmt nicht die Grip-Rekordhalter... Hast Du gleich einen 10er Pack bestellt für 230 Euro?  Man sagt doch, wer billig kauft, kauft 10x oder wie war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (14. Januar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt Mist, wenn das teure Zeug dann auch nicht hält, da fühlt man sich schon verarscht... Bei mir halten Pedale eigentlich immer, also kann ich schlecht einen Tipp abgeben...
> Die China-Kracher haben relativ wenige Pins, das sind bestimmt nicht die Grip-Rekordhalter... Hast Du gleich einen 10er Pack bestellt für 230 Euro?  Man sagt doch, wer billig kauft, kauft 10x oder wie war das?


Hab das Teil eigentlich für meinen 12 jährigen Neffen gekauft (hat zu Weihnachten ein Fatbike bekommen), für gut befunden und direkt auch nochmal für mich geordert 

Da es bei mir aber nie ohne basteln geht werd ich es wohl demnächst noch mit ner Titanachse tunen, Pins hab ich schon geändert 

Aber von dem teuren Porno-Zeugs bin ich weg, definitv......


----------



## triteacher226 (14. Januar 2018)

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich auch Leute, die „normale“ Klickpedale am Fatbike fahren? Wenn ich das hier so lese oder mir Bilder im Netz anschaue, scheinen mehr oder weniger alle Flats zu fahren...
Ich bin noch relativ neu mit dem Fatbike unterwegs und habe mir - wie bei meinen anderen Bikes auch - direkt Eggbeater montiert... Spricht da was dagegen/ dafür?!? Oder ist das schlichtweg Geschmacksache?


----------



## rsu (14. Januar 2018)

Geschmackssache. Wenn es Dir bisher getaugt hat und Du keine Probleme hast fahr sie einfach weiter...


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Januar 2018)

triteacher226 schrieb:


> Oder ist das schlichtweg Geschmacksache?


Hier gibt es Lesestoff zu deiner Frage.


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. Januar 2018)

triteacher226 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich auch Leute, die „normale“ Klickpedale am Fatbike fahren? Wenn ich das hier so lese oder mir Bilder im Netz anschaue, scheinen mehr oder weniger alle Flats zu fahren...
> Ich bin noch relativ neu mit dem Fatbike unterwegs und habe mir - wie bei meinen anderen Bikes auch - direkt Eggbeater montiert... Spricht da was dagegen/ dafür?!? Oder ist das schlichtweg Geschmacksache?


Ist Geschmackssache.
Am Sport Crosser fahre ich Klicks und am Rest die Flachen.
Ich mag beide Pedal Arten und solange man sich damit in den Busch begiebt hat man Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## triteacher226 (14. Januar 2018)

Yup, so sehe ich das auch[emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Speedskater (14. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre an allen Bikes Kickies, auch am Enduro.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Januar 2018)

Ich würde es mal so sagen: Klickies sind super, wenn Du mit Deinem Fuß lange ununterbrochen Kontakt zum Pedal hast. Wenn Du hingegen Touren fährst, bei denen man häufig ab- und wieder aufsteigen muss (wie z.B. bei sehr wurzeligen oder holprigen Wegen, im tiefen Schnee, bei sehr technischen oder gefährlichen Passagen), sind Plattform-Pedale im Vorteil. Bei Schnee und Kälte kommen noch zwei Faktoren dazu: verklebter Schnee auf der Sohle, der das Einklicken behindert könnte und die Kältebrücke in Form der Cleats. Alles zusammen hat dann wohl dafür gesorgt, dass im Fatbikebereich, wo es ja nicht so auf Geschwindigkeit und Strecke machen ankommt und wo man auch öfter mal durch unwegsames Gelände muss/will, sich eher die Plattformpedale großer Beliebtheit erfreuen. Abgesehen davon spricht natürlich nix gegen Klickies am Fatty.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Januar 2018)

Ich hab gerade mein erstes exorbitant teures Pedal ausprobiert und muss sagen:
Das DMR Vault macht schon was her, bietet schon sehr viel Grip. Liegt aber 99%ig an den Pins - alles andere wird sich zeigen.
Bin sonst überwiegend mit sehr preiswerten Pedalen unterwegs und hab kaum Ausfälle: Mal ne Achse verbogen - bei einem AEST-Pärchen hab ich das sogar zweimal mit ner Stahlachse geschafft, und das im Tourenbetrieb...


----------



## sigma7 (15. Januar 2018)

@triteacher226: Jeder wie er mag. Ich fahre ausschließlich SPD, auch an den Fat Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo 
Das passt ja heute..



 
Sixpack Vegas Pedale und Specialized Griffe. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Januar 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Sixpack Vegas Pedale


Fahre die auch an mehreren Bikes.  
Anders als Alupedale sehen die auch gebraucht lange wie neu aus.


----------



## bikebecker (15. Januar 2018)

Ja, habe wir auch schon an zwei Räder seit einem Jahr im Einsatz, sind bis jetzt unverwüstlich. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Januar 2018)

Hab die auch an 2 Bikes dran.
Ordentlich Grip und stabil


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Januar 2018)

Vorbereitungen...


----------



## bikebecker (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo
Die nächsten Teile sind da.



Jetzt Suche ich noch Edelstahl Schrauben für die Bremsscheiben, wenn jemand eine Idee hat, bitte melden.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## hw_doc (17. Januar 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die nächsten Teile sind da.
> Anhang anzeigen 686734
> Jetzt Suche ich noch Edelstahl Schrauben für die Bremsscheiben, wenn jemand eine Idee hat, bitte melden.
> Gruß bikebecker



Gibt doch ganz normale M5-Schrauben rund um 10 mm sehr günstig - dazu halt etwas Schraubsicherung...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (17. Januar 2018)

Magura Vyron elect Sattelstütze und HT Flatpedals. Hab gerade den Link zu den 23,- Pedals gesehen und wundere mich, warum ich so viel Geld ausgegeben habe 

Happy Trails
Nina


----------



## Fatster (17. Januar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> ... und wundere mich, warum ich so viel Geld ausgegeben habe
> 
> Happy Trails
> Nina



Kann ich dir sagen; weil Du was gescheites gekauft hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (17. Januar 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Jetzt Suche ich noch Edelstahl Schrauben für die Bremsscheiben...





hw_doc schrieb:


> ganz normale M5-Schrauben


aus Edelstahl sind nicht empfehlenswert, da die Festigkeit weit unter der von 8.8er (Stahl-) Schrauben liegt


----------



## bikebecker (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo
Ich fahre Edelstahl Schrauben schon einige Zeit in den anderen Rädern, die waren mal bei den A2Z Scheiben mit dabei,  die normale Stahl Schrauben gameln leider, wenn wir die Räder auf dem Autoträger transportieren (Salz).
Die Köpfe der normalen M5 sind leider kleiner als die Torx.

@Frolleinchen81 berichte mal wie die Stütze ist.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (17. Januar 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fahre Edelstahl Schrauben schon einige Zeit in den anderen Rädern, die waren mal bei den A2Z Scheiben mit dabei,  die normale Stahl Schrauben gameln leider, wenn wir die Räder auf dem Autoträger transportieren (Salz).
> Die Köpfe der normalen M5 sind leider kleiner als die Torx.




Man weiß ja nie, aber leider kein Edelstahl...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fahre Edelstahl Schrauben schon einige Zeit in den anderen Rädern, die waren mal bei den A2Z Scheiben mit dabei,  die normale Stahl Schrauben gameln leider, wenn wir die Räder auf dem Autoträger transportieren (Salz).
> Die Köpfe der normalen M5 sind leider kleiner als die Torx.
> 
> ...


Wenn du dir was Gutes tun willst,nimm Titan!
https://shop.strato.de/epages/62494...Products/m5tiiso7380n/SubProducts/m5tiison-08


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Januar 2018)

Endlich da, jetzt geht's endlich weiter!!!


----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. Januar 2018)

Werden erst bei Bedarf eingebaut. Bis dahin nur anschauen und streicheln ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (17. Januar 2018)

Neue Kurbel mit nem 26er Kettenblatt für meine dünnen Waden. Der alten e13 Kurbel rücke ich am WE mit der Säge zu Leibe wenn sie sich weiter nicht bewegen mag


----------



## Bullbaer (18. Januar 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> Neue Kurbel mit nem 26er Kettenblatt für meine dünnen Waden. Der alten e13 Kurbel rücke ich am WE mit der Säge zu Leibe wenn sie sich weiter nicht bewegen mag
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 686968


Mit ner Säge?


----------



## criscross (18. Januar 2018)

ne Flex geht auch und ist schneller


----------



## sigma7 (18. Januar 2018)

Island 2018


----------



## sigma7 (18. Januar 2018)




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Mit ner Säge?


Das braucht die E13... Hab meine auch so demontiert


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Island 2018
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 687044



Freu mich schon auf deine Berichterstattung 

Wo hast du die Mahlzeiten gekauft? 
Was für einen Kocher nimmst du mit?


----------



## sigma7 (18. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Mahlzeiten gekauft?


bergzeit.de


Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Was für einen Kocher nimmst du mit?


Gas, wahrscheinlich diesen http://www.primus.eu/lite-xl


----------



## rsu (18. Januar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> ne Flex geht auch und ist schneller



Hast Du es so gemacht? Traue mich nicht, sind ja nur wenige Millimeter zw Rahmen und Kurbel. Da arbeite ich lieber von Hand


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2018)

Handarbeit bleibt Handarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (18. Januar 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> Neue Kurbel mit nem 26er Kettenblatt für meine dünnen Waden. Der alten e13 Kurbel rücke ich am WE mit der Säge zu Leibe wenn sie sich weiter nicht bewegen mag
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 686968


Was muss denn da aktuell investieren ? Waren ja mal ne zeitlang echt günstig zu bekommen......


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Was muss denn da aktuell investieren ? Waren ja mal ne zeitlang echt günstig zu bekommen......



ist deine kaputt?

Die Race Face Aeffect gibt es für rund 140€


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (18. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ist deine kaputt?
> 
> Die Race Face Aeffect gibt es für rund 140€



Hallo !!!!!! Wer war denn der erste der die Aeffect hier etabliert hat ?  
Die funzt natürlich noch, aber Carbon is halt schon PORNO


----------



## rsu (18. Januar 2018)

wenn ne 170mm Kurbel für Dich ok ist dann schau mal bei Canyon. Brauchst halt ne andere Achse. Sonst Standardpreis, ausser man wohnt in der CH


----------



## cluso (18. Januar 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> bergzeit.de
> 
> Gas, wahrscheinlich diesen http://www.primus.eu/lite-xl





sigma7 schrieb:


> bergzeit.de
> 
> Gas, wahrscheinlich diesen http://www.primus.eu/lite-xl



Was hast du geplant bei den Wikingern?


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (18. Januar 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> wenn ne 170mm Kurbel für Dich ok ist dann schau mal bei Canyon. Brauchst halt ne andere Achse. Sonst Standardpreis, ausser man wohnt in der CH


Guter Preis, schade dass es keine Fatbike Kurbel ist  Lohnt sich finanziell nicht....

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/brands/?brand=RACE+FACE#id=63546


----------



## sigma7 (18. Januar 2018)

cluso schrieb:


> Was hast du geplant bei den Wikingern?


In 1.5 Wochen kreuz und quer über das Hochland


----------



## cluso (18. Januar 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> In 1.5 Wochen kreuz und quer über das Hochland



Geil!!

Viel Spaß bei dem munteren Völkchen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Guter Preis, schade dass es keine Fatbike Kurbel ist  Lohnt sich finanziell nicht....
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/brands/?brand=RACE+FACE#id=63546



Du sparst doch 240€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (18. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Du sparst doch 240€


und 300€ wenn ich sie nicht kaufe


----------



## Bullbaer (18. Januar 2018)

Carbon geht, Alu kommt. 
Die Acros fahre ich auch an bei Endurorennen. Top Grip.


----------



## bikebecker (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo
Frisch aus der Kiste.



Jetzt erstmal umbauen, und nein die Spacer bleiben nicht so.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (19. Januar 2018)

na, auf geht's


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Januar 2018)

Erst mal die roten Aufkleber ab.......


----------



## Maitre-B (19. Januar 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Kiste. (...) und nein die Spacer bleiben nicht so.
> Gruß bikebecker



Ich hab noch nie so viel übrig gebliebenen Gabelschaft gesehen... oder deute ich "Frisch aus der Kiste" falsch und du hast selbst aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (19. Januar 2018)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie so viel übrig gebliebenen Gabelschaft gesehen... oder deute ich "Frisch aus der Kiste" falsch und du hast selbst aufgebaut?



Hätt ich auch so geordert, wenn ich mir ein Rad hole, auf dem ich noch nicht unterwegs war - runter geht immer!  B)


----------



## bikebecker (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo

@Meister-Dieter nicht nur die roten, am liebsten auch noch die grünen am Rahmen

@Maitre-B  Der Händler hat sie gleich eingebaut, ich wollte sie ab nicht gekürzt haben, dass mache ich nach den ersten Touren selbst.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bullbaer (23. Januar 2018)

Pro Kolben heute Abend 1 Bier


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Januar 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 688863 Pro Kolben heute Abend 1 Bier




10 Bier 

na dann Prost


----------



## Berganbeter (25. Januar 2018)

So, damit mein Dickerchen nicht so schwer tragen muss einfach mal das Essbesteck getunt:


----------



## triteacher226 (26. Januar 2018)

Kleine Lieferung von bike24, mit der ich meine Marge lite die Tage auf tubeless umrüsten werde[emoji4][emoji106]

PS Falls jemand bereits über Erfahrungen / Tipps verfügt - immer her damit!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2018)

triteacher226 schrieb:


> Kleine Lieferung von bike24, mit der ich meine Marge lite die Tage auf tubeless umrüsten werde[emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> PS Falls jemand bereits über Erfahrungen / Tipps verfügt - immer her damit!!!



Tipps / Erfahrungen findest du hier in 1000-facher Ausführung:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tubeless.611294/


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Januar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Aber von dem teuren Porno-Zeugs bin ich weg, definitv......





Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Die funzt natürlich noch, aber Carbon is halt schon PORNO


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


>


So viel zu Porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)

Lies doch mal richtig, ich hab nach nem günstigen Angebot für die Race Face Carbon-Kurbel gefragt, die gabs mal für 200€, also kaum teurer als die Alu-Kurbeln....sollte die Aeffect mal die Krätsche machen wär das ne Option.

Hab seit über nem Jahr keine Cent mehr ins Bike gesteckt, ups sorry, doch nämlich 23€ für die Pedale , die Low-Budget Nummer is absolut ernst gemeint.


Aber klar dass dein komischer Stoner-Kumpel da gleich drauf springt und es liked.



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> So viel zu Porno


Krass wie du inzwischen tickst, aber bei manchen Menschen dauert es halt ne Weile bis man den wahren Charakter erkennt 

Ihr zwei habt euch echt gefunden, Pat und Patachon


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Januar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> sollte die Aeffect mal die Krätsche machen wär das ne Option.



Die Kurbel hält ewig  Hab meine zurechtgefeilt damit ich das 26er Wolftooth Kettenblatt montiert bekam.... inzwischen hab ich hier auch die Low Budget Lösung: Stahlkettenblatt für ~19€. Hält auch schon ewig, und hätte ohne feilen gepasst
...... wenigstens etwas Gewicht zum Stahlkettenblatt ausgeglichen


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel hält ewig  Hab meine zurechtgefeilt damit ich das 26er Wolftooth Kettenblatt montiert bekam.... inzwischen hab ich hier auch die Low Budget Lösung: Stahlkettenblatt für ~19€. Hält auch schon ewig, und hätte ohne feilen gepasst
> ...... wenigstens etwas Gewicht zum Stahlkettenblatt ausgeglichen


Nachtschicht ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Januar 2018)

Ja  Du auch?


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ja  Du auch?


Hab die Spätschicht bis 24:00 gemacht und jetzt werden die Biervorräte vernichtet 

Issn rumänisches Bier , Geschenk von meinen Produktions-Mädels, echt lecker ;-)


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel hält ewig



Denk auch dass die noch ne Weile hält, nicht mal das Shimano-Innenlager macht Probleme 

Also doch keine Porno-Kurbel


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## ufp (27. Januar 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 687214 Carbon geht, Alu kommt.


Was kann das Alu besser bzw was kann der gold-braun-sandsteinfarbige Renthal besser?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Januar 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 688863 Pro Kolben heute Abend 1 Bier



Gibts da auch schon montiert Bilder? Und warum Stahlflex? Gefällt mir eben optisch besser, aber dazu müssten die Schalzüge auch Stahlflex sein, wegen der Optik, zumindest bei mir 
Und ist das normal, dass die nicht fertig befüllt sind? Scheint an einem Ende der Leitung nicht montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Die letzten Teile für das Farley.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## fatbikepeg (1. Februar 2018)

Neuer Sattel und neue Sattelstütze für den Eislaster


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Februar 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Neuer Sattel und neue Sattelstütze für den Eislaster
> Die Sattelstütze habe ich auch umlängst montiert.Super easy zum Einstellen und moderates Gewicht,war sogar ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. Februar 2018)

Sixpack Millenium MG Pedale - Züggerche


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. Februar 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Sixpack Millenium MG Pedale - Züggerche


Nett. Sind die richtig neongelb oder lime?


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. Februar 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Nett. Sind die richtig neongelb oder lime?



Schon "ziemlich leuchtend gelb" ... tolle Farb-Beschreibung, odr' ;-)
Das Bild der Totalen gibt die Farbe besser wieder, als das Close-up. (sixpack gibt auch "Neon yellow" als "Farbe" an)
Sie korrespondieren schön mit den neongelben Ergon-Griffen, sind aber etwas leuchtender als der Lack am Dude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Februar 2018)

Man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgegeben... Ich hab die Sache in die Hand genommen und sie gekauft


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Februar 2018)

Sehr sehr edel, die würde ich gern mal probefahren :dsumen:


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (4. Februar 2018)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> lila Duck-Tape als neues Felgenband gab's auch gleich noch
> Anhang anzeigen 498799



Kannst du bitte sagen, woher du das Tape hast? Hab ein lila Fattie und suche so eins...


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Februar 2018)

Ist zwar nicht fürs Fatty aber für seinen Fahrer:ein Himmelbett zum kleinen Preis!


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2018)

Mal den Underdog ausprobieren. Hat bei den Amis heute Nacht ja auch funktioniert


----------



## hw_doc (5. Februar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mal den Underdog ausprobieren. Hat bei den Amis heute Nacht ja auch funktioniert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 693767



Da bin ich neugierig auf Deine Erfahrungen! Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, meine mal zu verbauen...
Du bist bislang starr unterwegs?


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Februar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mal den Underdog ausprobieren. Hat bei den Amis heute Nacht ja auch funktioniert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 693767



Viel interessanter als die Gabel finde ich den Sessel. 
Ist das ein Original?


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da bin ich neugierig auf Deine Erfahrungen! Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, meine mal zu verbauen...
> Du bist bislang starr unterwegs?


Der plüschige Plusser hat mich animiert, auch mal am Dicken ne Federgabel zu testen. Ist deine auch aus Australien?


Fabeymer schrieb:


> Viel interessanter als die Gabel finde ich den Sessel.
> Ist das ein Original?


Ja


----------



## hw_doc (5. Februar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der plüschige Plusser hat mich animiert, auch mal am Dicken ne Federgabel zu testen. Ist deine auch aus Australien?
> 
> Ja



Nein, aus Haibiken!  B)


----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Viel interessanter als die Gabel finde ich den Sessel.
> Ist das ein Original?



Mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte den Platz eigentlich ausgewählt, weil man dort auch zu fortgeschrittener Stunde noch gutes Licht findet und die Gabel nicht ganz so hingeworfen aussieht. Ist halt doch nur ein Sessel


----------



## ufp (6. Februar 2018)

Endlich gescheite Reifen  (für die Stadt):


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Februar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist halt doch nur ein Sessel



Banause!


----------



## himbeerquark (6. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte sagen, woher du das Tape hast? Hab ein lila Fattie und suche so eins...


Mensch, da musste ich etwas suchen... aber das hier bei ebay sollte es sein.


----------



## Bullbaer (7. Februar 2018)

Basis sieht gut aus


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2018)

Was paßt denn da hinten rein 

G.


----------



## Starter77 (7. Februar 2018)

12 x 177


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2018)

Ne, ich meinte am äußeren Ende vom Laufrad 

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Februar 2018)

26″ x 4.0″, 27.5″ x 3.0", or 29″ x 2.35″


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2018)

Also keine Beister 

G.


----------



## Bullbaer (7. Februar 2018)

4.0 reicht mir. Meine Bereifung ist durch andere Fahrer DH erprobt. 

Werde den Enduro1 Lauf in Winterberg fahren. 150/130 mm FW. Bin gespannt wie das Abenteuer ausgeht.
Besten Gruß


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Februar 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> 4.0 reicht mir. Meine Bereifung ist durch andere Fahrer DH erprobt.
> 
> Werde den Enduro1 Lauf in Winterberg fahren. 150/130 mm FW. Bin gespannt wie das Abenteuer ausgeht.
> Besten Gruß


Wann findet der Lauf statt?


----------



## hw_doc (7. Februar 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 694398 Basis sieht gut aus



Was wiegt denn das Set?


----------



## skaster (7. Februar 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wann findet der Lauf statt?


Lt. Homepage 12./13. Mai. Da muss ich leider auf Islay Whisky verkosten.


----------



## Bullbaer (7. Februar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn das Set?


Keine Ahnung.
Baue mit 150 mm WREN USD, Hope Naben und Bremsen, SurleyFelgen, Terrene Wazia, RF Kurbel, Sunrace Kassette usw.
Habe seit Anfang Winterpokal 10 Kg abgenommen, da kommt es mir beim Rad nicht auf 1000 Gr. an. 

Stimmt: 12. und 13.5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (7. Februar 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Baue mit 150 mm WREN USD, Hope Naben und Bremsen, SurleyFelgen, Terrene Wazia, RF Kurbel, Sunrace Kassette usw.
> Habe seit Anfang Winterpokal 10 Kg abgenommen, da kommt es mir beim Rad nicht auf 1000 Gr. an.
> ...



War mir schon klar, dass es in dem Setup nicht auf Gewicht ankommen wird. Aber wo der Kram so einladend dalag, schien mir der Weg zur Waage einfach...


----------



## DrachenDingsda (7. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was paßt denn da hinten rein
> 
> G.



auf 65er Plastefelge könnte das glücken, da sollte es dann auch mit einer Fox 34 klappen


----------



## Bullbaer (7. Februar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> War mir schon klar, dass es in dem Setup nicht auf Gewicht ankommen wird. Aber wo der Kram so einladend dalag, schien mir der Weg zur Waage einfach...





hw_doc schrieb:


> War mir schon klar, dass es in dem Setup nicht auf Gewicht ankommen wird. Aber wo der Kram so einladend dalag, schien mir der Weg zur Waage einfach...


Ich hänge das Rad an die Waage wenn alle Teile montiert sind. Tubeless ist keine Option, vielleicht die Magura E. Sattelstütze.


----------



## cluso (8. Februar 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Baue mit 150 mm WREN USD, Hope Naben und Bremsen, SurleyFelgen, Terrene Wazia, RF Kurbel, Sunrace Kassette usw.
> *Habe seit Anfang Winterpokal 10 Kg abgenommen,* da kommt es mir beim Rad nicht auf 1000 Gr. an.
> 
> Stimmt: 12. und 13.5.



Respekt!


----------



## sud (8. Februar 2018)




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2018)

G.


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. Februar 2018)

Ui...  man kann nie genuch Grip hamm'


----------



## Peng999 (8. Februar 2018)

So
neuer LRS ist fertig

80mm Nextie mit Hope

VR 950 Gr
HR 1050gr

Vorne EDNA mit Schlauch 110m breite(An Stollen)
Hinten 4,4 JJ mit Schlauch 105mm..

EDNA finde ich erstaunlich breit. Kumpel  hat 90er Felge mit Schlauch & Maxis FBR/FBF 111mm breit


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (8. Februar 2018)

Sind nun doch keine Nextis geworden. Und wer ist schuld? Der @Frostfalke


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Sind nun doch keine Nextis geworden. Und wer ist schuld? Der @Frostfalke



Joa, ich bins ja immer ;o). Auch am Untergang der Titanic bin ich schuld ;o). Aber schön, wenn sie eine gute Verwendung finden. Das freut mich sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Februar 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Kurbel hat 90er Felge mit Schlacht


Kumpel mit Schlauch oder was???  !!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (9. Februar 2018)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Mensch, da musste ich etwas suchen... aber das hier bei ebay sollte es sein.


Dankeschön- habe mir jetzt Duck Tape besorgt und ziehe es am WE auf, wenn ich eh die Reifen wechsel...


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2018)

Schon länger auf dem Zettel und dank WSV jetzt im Schrank.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein sündhaft teures HT-Pedal jetzt doch nach knapp 2 Jahren gestorben ist (Lagersitz eingelaufen, da hilft auch kein Rep-Satz mehr), versuch ich mich mal am Projekt
> 
> Bumble vs. billiges China-Pedal
> 
> ...





 

Hab mich mal drangehängt - die montierten Pins sind die für Asien-Pedale typisch stumpfen - aber die sind ja bei Bedarf schnell getauscht...

Weiß jemand, ob die vom DMR Vault passen?


----------



## Bullbaer (10. Februar 2018)

Da war doch noch was die Woche... 150 mm FW
Gruß


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (11. Februar 2018)

Neuer Lenker, neues Mudguard, neue Sommerreifen inklusive neuem 'Felgenband' und gerade noch ne Klemme in der Farbe des Lenkers gefunden! Ach ja, Ahead Kappe und Flasche von riesel design sind auch iwie im Warenkorb gelandet...


----------



## Bullbaer (11. Februar 2018)

Renthal ist geil!
Steigerung: Die FB mit „Anhang“ linker Hand 
Besten Gruß


----------



## Ahija (12. Februar 2018)

Ich find ja, Renthal Fatbar muss auch in Renthal Apex geklemmt werden. Sonst passt das einfach nicht anständig in (mein) Gesamtbild.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (13. Februar 2018)

Heute Fräulein Edna bekommen:
 
Naja die paar Gramm Unterschied zur Herstellerangabe werden bald runterradiert sein   Momentan ist aber noch zu viel Schnee und kein direktes Winterende hier in Sicht,deswegen bleibt der Lou vorne erstmal noch drauf. Als "Sommerreifen" sollte aber die Edna auch locker breit genug sein und spart doch einige Gramm an rotierender Masse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (13. Februar 2018)

Flöt ... Live und in Farbe


----------



## Starter77 (14. Februar 2018)

CS polished aus 2014


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Februar 2018)

Man weiß ja nie was unterwegs so passiert:




Der Lupine USB ONE Adapter wandelt den Lupine-Akku in eine Powerbank um 
...  und bis der Akku wieder aufgeladen ist....


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Februar 2018)

Gewicht sieht schon mal gut aus


----------



## JensXTR (17. Februar 2018)

Da hätte ich auch noch was zu bieten....


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Februar 2018)

Nicht nur fürs Fatty.
Aber es wird das 1. Bike sein mit dem ich rum Experimentieren möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Februar 2018)

das hab ich auch, ist sein Geld wert!


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Februar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das hab ich auch, ist sein Geld wert!


Bei 12 Euro für den ganzen Kram kann man nicht wirklich viel falsch machen.
Ich überlege noch wegen der Kamera. Die Hero Session ist nicht so der Bringer.
Vielleicht die Hero 5 Black....mal schauen


----------



## Rommos (19. Februar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bei 12 Euro für den ganzen Kram kann man nicht wirklich viel falsch machen.
> Ich überlege noch wegen der Kamera. Die Hero Session ist nicht so der Bringer.
> Vielleicht die Hero 5 Black....mal schauen


Was stört an der Session?


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Februar 2018)

da ich nicht ganz so auf die on Bord Viedeos stehe nutze ich meist das Stativ mit der GoPro Hero+

so genug off topic


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Februar 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Was stört an der Session?


Große Probleme zwischen Hell und Dunkelanpassung.
Die Session braucht teilweise 5 bis 10 Sekunden um sich anzupassen.
In der Zeit ist das Bild stark verdunkelt, sprich unbrauchbar.
Außerdem braucht die Session mindestens ein SD Karte mit der Geschwindigkeit 11 oder höher.
Level Ultra bei Sandisc reicht nicht aus.
Die Session friert dann ständig ein und schreibt "busy" auf dem Bildschirm. Die Filme die man damit macht sind dann oft Fehlerhaft und so mit unbrauchbar.
Für mich ist die Session eine einzige Enttäuschung.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Februar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bei 12 Euro für den ganzen Kram kann man nicht wirklich viel falsch machen.
> Ich überlege noch wegen der Kamera. Die Hero Session ist nicht so der Bringer.
> Vielleicht die Hero 5 Black....mal schauen


Du bist doch bei deinem Kaufverhalten ein Kandidat für ne Actioncam von Xiaomi


----------



## Rommos (19. Februar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Große Probleme zwischen Hell und Dunkelanpassung.
> Die Session braucht teilweise 5 bis 10 Sekunden um sich anzupassen.
> In der Zeit ist das Bild stark verdunkelt, sprich unbrauchbar.
> Außerdem braucht die Session mindestens ein SD Karte mit der Geschwindigkeit 11 oder höher.
> ...


Ist das die neueste Version, also 5er? Hatte ich eigentlich bei meiner 4er nix derartiges bemerkt, leider hat sie Sohnemann irgendwo n den Vorarlberger Bergen bei Snowboarden im Tiefschnee unbemerkt entsorgt   
Und jetzt war die Überlegung halt die aktuelle Version zu holen....


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Februar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du bist doch bei deinem Kaufverhalten ein Kandidat für ne Actioncam von Xiaomi


Meh, eher nicht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Februar 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ist das die neueste Version, also 5er? Hatte ich eigentlich bei meiner 4er nix derartiges bemerkt, leider hat sie Sohnemann irgendwo n den Vorarlberger Bergen bei Snowboarden im Tiefschnee unbemerkt entsorgt
> Und jetzt war die Überlegung halt die aktuelle Version zu holen....


Ich habe die 4. Ob die 5 besser ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Februar 2018)

aktuell sollte man die 6 Black kaufen. Hat einen neuen hauseigenen Prozessor. Ist deutlich besser als 4, 5 oder Session


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (20. Februar 2018)

Auch was die Tonaufnahmen angeht? Da ist die Hero 4 Black wohl immer noch ungeschlagen laut Youtube


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Februar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bei 12 Euro für den ganzen Kram kann man nicht wirklich viel falsch machen.
> Ich überlege noch wegen der Kamera. Die Hero Session ist nicht so der Bringer.
> Vielleicht die Hero 5 Black....mal schauen


Wo gibt‘s das für 12 Euro?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Februar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Auch was die Tonaufnahmen angeht? Da ist die Hero 4 Black wohl immer noch ungeschlagen laut Youtube


Hier mal ein Vergleichsfilmchen von mir zwischen Hero 4 Black und Hero 6 Black:
https://vstatic.mtb-news.de/videos/1/6/8/1/_/video/5381b5e_1861_SlickTest4vs6-fhd.m4v
Bei der 6 sind mehr Windgeräusche, ich finde das näher an der Realität, bei der 4 stehen dumpfe Klappergeräusche im Vordergrund ;-)


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Februar 2018)

nachdem im Rucksack kein Platz mehr ist (und ich nach der Erfahrung der letzten  Tour möchte ich dann doch lieber Licht dabei haben) versuch ich es mal mit Stauraum am Rad!





mal schauen ob mir das taugt


----------



## Rommos (21. Februar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> nachdem im Rucksack kein Platz mehr ist (und ich nach der Erfahrung der letzten  Tour möchte ich dann doch lieber Licht dabei haben) versuch ich es mal mit Stauraum am Rad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...bin eigentlich nur noch mit Stauraum am Rad unterwegs, find ich praktisch und entspannend


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Februar 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...bin eigentlich nur noch mit Stauraum am Rad unterwegs, find ich praktisch und entspannend



eigentlich mag ich das garnicht, (daher auch keine Trinkflasche) da das Rad behäbiger wird bei activer Fahrweise und wenn die Tasche beim Fahren hin und her schlackert fliegt sie gleich wieder raus!

und es ist eh schon wieder so das die Tasche nicht gut sitzt im Rahmen, so Taschen sind wohl meist für Rennfeilen gemacht wo mehr Platz im Rahmendreieck ist 

ich mach noch einen Versuch quasi verkehrt herum (die Spitze nach vorn) dazu muß ich aber die Gurte umnähen.... es wäre ja zu einfach wenn es mal auf Anhieb gepasst hätte


----------



## Mr_Slow (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo @FR-Sniper, diese Tasche
https://www.amazon.de/Radtasche-Cru...802&sr=8-7&keywords=rahmentasche+mountainbike
läßt sich sehr flexibel anbringen (Klettbänder lassen sich fast, rund um die Tasche anbringen, ohne nähen)
und da wackelt nix, funktioniert bei mir leider nicht so schön, da ich eine große Flasche nutze möchte


----------



## nailz (21. Februar 2018)

Mal schnell etwas Kleinkram lässt sich auch super in einer Werkzeugdose (oder zur Not auch in einer Trinkflasche) im Flaschenhalter unterbringen .
Wackelt nix, ist wasserdicht und der Schwerpunkt liegt relativ tief


----------



## Dr.Struggle (22. Februar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> eigentlich mag ich das garnicht


Mir läuft da auch immer ein kalter Schauer den Rücken runter wenn ich Taschen o. Gepäckträger sehe   Und ich gehe jede Wette ein in deinem Rucksack ist noch Platz! Mit kleinen Zurrgurten kann man auch außen was ranmachen.Zur Not einen größeren Rucksack kaufen,gibt schöne Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mir für den Alpencross eine Rahmentasche geholt, um die schweren Sachen wie Schloß, Wekzeug, Ersatzschlauch usw. aus dem Rucksack zu bekommen. Hat gut funktioniert.
Die Kamera war auch in der Rahmentasche, die war dann immer schnell ausgepackt.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2018)

Die kleine Vaude hab ich auch, die sitzt richtig gut und fest und ist super anpaßbar. Die große Originaltasche hatte mich genervt mit ihrem rumgeschlappere.
In die kleine paßt alles was man für einen Notfall brauch und sie hat nur 9.90E´s gekostet.
Def. zu empfehlen 






G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Februar 2018)

Stahl zu Stahl




800 gr.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Stahl zu Stahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast an passenden Vorbau? schaut nach 22,2mm aus ->BMX


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Februar 2018)

Nein, sind Shims dabei


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Februar 2018)

@Mr Slow, @nailz , @Speedskater , @LB Jörg , @Dr.Struggle wie schon geschrieben, eigentlich mag ich weder Taschen, Trinkflaschen inkl. Halter, Tacho, Navi oder was man sonst noch an ein Rad basteln kann!

die Tasche in der Rahmenspitze würde mir das Filmen erleichtern, ich müßte nicht jedes mal den Rucksack runter und wieder drauf tun um paar Meter weiter zu fahren zum nächsten Spot, das Licht soll da rein da beim Trailfahren der Rucksack meist schon 5-6kg hat (sicher die 300g machen das Kraut auch nicht fett dann  )
heut Nachmittag teste ich das mal aus, wenn das nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle freut sich jemand anders darüber 

also später mehr.... 

@Fatbikebiker  800g das ist mal eine Hausnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Februar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Stahl zu Stahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lackierst Du ihn noch Blau für Deinen Truck


----------



## DrachenDingsda (22. Februar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Lackierst Du ihn noch Blau für Deinen Truck


Verchromen.... +1


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Stahl zu Stahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie montiert man die Klimmzugstange denn an der Wand fest? 

G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie montiert man die Klimmzugstange denn an der Wand fest?
> 
> G.


Mit einem Holzbrett und einen Rennradlsattel
Wie ein Hirschgweih


----------



## bikebecker (22. Februar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Mit einem Holzbrett und einen Rennradlsattel
> Wie ein Hirschgweih





Aber 800g hast du Angst das, dass Vorderrad hoch kommt .
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bullbaer (22. Februar 2018)

Wenn jetzt die Grippe verschwindet, kann es endlich mit dem Aufbau losgehen. Bis auf RF Kurbel ist jetzt endlich alles da und das gute Stück soll auch bald eintrudeln...


----------



## hw_doc (22. Februar 2018)

Innen gelagert:


----------



## Ahija (22. Februar 2018)

@Bullbaer Am allerwichtigsten ist das kleine Tütchen mit den Goldbären. Ich liebe solche kleinen Dreingaben bei Versendern.


----------



## chris4711 (23. Februar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> @Bullbaer Am allerwichtigsten ist das kleine Tütchen mit den Goldbären. Ich liebe solche kleinen Dreingaben bei Versendern.


Junior öffnet sehr oft meine Kartons und da auch manch netter Verkäufer im Bikemarkt gern amazonische Gutscheine, Goldbären o.ä. in Versand-Kartons drinnen lässt... hab ich schon lang kein Tütchen* mehr gesehen...
*Gummibären, kein


----------



## hw_doc (23. Februar 2018)

Doppelt neu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Februar 2018)

da bin ich mal gespannt wo das reinkommt 





Erstmal sitzt die Tasche fest im Rahmen, morgen ist Testfahrt!


----------



## Vighor (24. Februar 2018)

Moonlander upgrade

Lou zu 2XL auf 100mm Felge.. 



Aber passt


----------



## hw_doc (24. Februar 2018)

Vighor schrieb:


> Moonlander upgrade
> 
> Lou zu 2XL auf 100mm Felge.. Anhang anzeigen 700912
> 
> Aber passt



Es gibt sie also doch noch in schwarz!


----------



## cherokee190 (24. Februar 2018)

Vighor schrieb:


> Moonlander upgrade
> 
> Lou zu 2XL auf 100mm Felge.. Anhang anzeigen 700912
> 
> ...



Oh ha .... 
wie sieht es hinten aus?


----------



## Vighor (24. Februar 2018)

Hinten hab ich noch den Lou gelassen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Februar 2018)

Vighor schrieb:


> Hinten hab ich noch den Lou gelassen.


Nicht mehr lang


----------



## Starter77 (24. Februar 2018)

Denke nicht das der hinten passt beim Mooni auf 100er Felge


----------



## Starter77 (24. Februar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Es gibt sie also doch noch in schwarz!


Fatbike24 hat die wieder


----------



## DrachenDingsda (24. Februar 2018)

Vighor schrieb:


> Moonlander upgrade
> 
> Lou zu 2XL auf 100mm Felge.. Anhang anzeigen 700912
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club 

im mtbr gibt es Bilder von Abstandshaltern um das Hinterrad auf halber Länge im Ausfallende zu montieren dann sollte es auch hinten ausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Februar 2018)

Einkäufe der letzten Woche. 

Ich hab das alte Innenlager zwar wieder Fit gemacht, aber irgendwann muss da Ersatz her....
Das Notlicht brauche ich für weitere Touren mit dem Chris


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. März 2018)

#Neuland #meinschweinpfeift


----------



## Bullbaer (1. März 2018)

Es ist eigentlich die falsche Kategorie.
Habe in Ergon einen feinen Sponsor für den anstehenden Neuaufbau gefunden. Wirklich sehr nette Mitmenschen!


----------



## 6ix-pack (1. März 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich die falsche Kategorie.
> Habe in Ergon einen feinen Sponsor für den anstehenden Neuaufbau gefunden. Wirklich sehr nette Mitmenschen!
> Anhang anzeigen 703065



Sponsor? Wie geht das? ;-)


----------



## Bullbaer (2. März 2018)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Sponsor? Wie geht das? ;-)


Hab den Franc über FB kennen gelernt. Er wollte was „feines“ von mir und wir kamen is Gespräch. Als ich sein Profil sah, einfach mal nett angefragt und drei Wochen später: Post!


----------



## Berganbeter (2. März 2018)

Rettungsring und Sommerschuhe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonpiet (4. März 2018)

Nicht gekauft , aber geschenkt bekommen von meiner Tochter:




(so sollte ein Fatbike aussehen - breit und ohne zu viele Schnörkel)


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. März 2018)

Neue Schuhe für die neue Saison,  dem Töchtern passen sie auch


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. März 2018)

@FR-Sniper "Guide Tennie" mit Gore-Membran?


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. März 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @FR-Sniper "Guide Tennie" mit Gore-Membran?



das hat glaub nur das GTX Modell, das Mid Modell nicht, ist quasi mein Schönwetterschuh, für den Rest fahr ich mit den Wanderschuhen


----------



## JeffKirs (5. März 2018)

So, Samstag eingetroffen, jetzt ein paar Kilo weniger im Kreuz:


Größe M (4L)

 
Und damit ich alles im Griff habe auch ne Nummer FATter

Fertig montiert und befüllt


----------



## Skydiver81 (7. März 2018)

Heute hat der Postbote neue Reifen gebracht, hat sich gelohnt..


----------



## criscross (7. März 2018)

das sind aber schwere Reifen


----------



## cluso (7. März 2018)

carbonpiet schrieb:


> Nicht gekauft , aber geschenkt bekommen von meiner Tochter:
> (so sollte ein Fatbike aussehen - breit und ohne zu viele Schnörkel)



Supercooles Bild..

!!!!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. März 2018)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Heute hat der Postbote neue Reifen gebracht, hat sich gelohnt..Anhang anzeigen 705211Anhang anzeigen 705212


Ick hätte ja auch gut Lust diese Reifen mal zu probieren. Aber bis auf das Gewicht hab ich noch nix gutes gehört. Der Reiz damit unter 11kg zu kommen ist schon groß.


----------



## criscross (8. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ick hätte ja auch gut Lust diese Reifen mal zu probieren. Aber bis auf das Gewicht hab ich noch nix gutes gehört. Der Reiz damit unter 11kg zu kommen ist schon groß.


jaaaa....was nützt der leichteste Reifen, wenn der wie ein Sack Muscheln rollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (8. März 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> jaaaa....was nützt der leichteste Reifen, wenn der wie ein Sack Muscheln rollt...




Also mir taugt er gut, rollt leichter als der JJ und für meine Hausrunde ist er perfekt, da sind es 5km Asphalt bis zum Wald und im Wald nur Forstautobahn, selbst dort im matsch ist er ausreichend...


----------



## Berganbeter (10. März 2018)

Mein Schrauberkünstler meines Vertrauens hat es geschafft die Robbson Felgen einzuspeichen:Kompliment!!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. März 2018)

Ein bissl mehr orange hab ich mir gekauft... zum Glück nur die Deckel und die Hebelarme und nicht die ganze "Pumpe".





Hier gibts mehr Orange.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. März 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ein bissl mehr orange hab ich mir gekauft... zum Glück nur die Deckel und die Hebelarme und nicht die ganze "Pumpe".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 706724
> 
> Hier gibts mehr Orange.



Jetzt noch die Klingel orange eloxieren lassen


----------



## Berganbeter (11. März 2018)

Eine Komplettansicht wäre schön.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die Klingel orange eloxieren lassen


Ist doch Edelstahl, wird schwer mit Eloxieren...


Berganbeter schrieb:


> Eine Komplettansicht wäre schön.


Komplettansicht mach ich mal, wenn ich wieder draußen bin, im engen Keller kommt da nix Gutes bei raus.


----------



## hw_doc (11. März 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ist doch Edelstahl, wird schwer mit Eloxieren...
> 
> Komplettansicht mach ich mal, wenn ich wieder draußen bin, im engen Keller kommt da nix Gutes bei raus.



Dann den Mastodon-Versteller!  B)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. März 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann den Mastodon-Versteller!  B)


Du wirst lachen, das Ding habe ich schon lange im Visir! Ein echter Schandfleck


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2018)

Trucker Dreams comes true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (12. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Trucker Dreams comes true
> Anhang anzeigen 706913



Na geh! Der Vorbau ist aber nicht RAL 5012 .. ähm .. war doch 5012, oder @Meister-Dieter 

Aber die Muuwlogg taugt dem Truck bestimmt


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. März 2018)

Endlich  aber wie lang ist der


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Trucker Dreams comes true
> Anhang anzeigen 706913



So ne 170er Muuwlogg hättste auch von mir haben können 
Hab gemerkt , das bei mir auch ne 200er passen würde 
Vielleicht läuft mir ja mal eine lange über den Weg


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2018)

Leider nicht fürs Pole, der ist immer noch nicht gekommen, unglaublich aber wahr

der BMX-Vorbau ist 48 mm


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So ne 170er Muuwlogg hättste auch von mir haben können
> Hab gemerkt , das bei mir auch ne 200er passen würde
> Vielleicht läuft mir ja mal eine lange über den Weg


Schade, dass wenn ich gewusst hätte, aber ich könnte ja meine noch umtauschen, ist noch original verpackt, was meinst?


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Schade, dass wenn ich gewusst hätte, aber ich könnte ja meine noch umtauschen, ist noch original verpackt, was meinst?



Is bei Deiner neuen schon die neue Fernbedienung dran ?
Bei meiner ist die normale dran.

Und was willste dafür haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (12. März 2018)

Hier gehts ja zu wie in Istanbul auf dem Basar


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. März 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja zu wie in Istanbul auf dem Basar



Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen 

Vor allem wenn sich Erwachsenen Unterhalten


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Is bei Deiner neuen schon die neue Fernbedienung dran ?
> Bei meiner ist die normale dran.
> 
> Und was willste dafür haben ?


Bei meiner ist der neue Hebel schon dabei. Dann können wir es vergessen. Nächstes Mal sagst was 

Am Samstag ist außerdem Bike-Flohmarkt von den Rasenmähern z`Minga.


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist außerdem Bike-Flohmarkt von den Rasenmähern z`Minga.



..sowas ist gefährlich, gehst hin was zu verkaufen und kommt mit mehr Kram nach hause als du los bist


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Bei meiner ist der neue Hebel schon dabei. Dann können wir es vergessen. Nächstes Mal sagst was



O.K. viel Spaß mit der Stütze


----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> O.K. viel Spaß mit der Stütze



Aber wohin wollt Ihr die denn bitte noch versenken?
Dass man am Ende bei einer versenkten 150er trotzdem noch etwas Sattelkontakt hat - ok. Aber das ist doch mit der 170er vollkommen vom Tisch - da kommt doch irgendwann nur noch der Reifen "überraschend" als Stopper für den Hintern... 
Oder versteh ich da was nicht?


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ..sowas ist gefährlich, gehst hin was zu verkaufen und kommt mit mehr Kram nach hause als du los bist


Ich kaufe nur


hw_doc schrieb:


> Aber wohin wollt Ihr die denn bitte noch versenken?
> Dass man am Ende bei einer versenkten 150er trotzdem noch etwas Sattelkontakt hat - ok. Aber das ist doch mit der 170er vollkommen vom Tisch - da kommt doch irgendwann nur noch der Reifen "überraschend" als Stopper für den Hintern...
> Oder versteh ich da was nicht?


Spaß oder?


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. März 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aber wohin wollt Ihr die denn bitte noch versenken?
> Dass man am Ende bei einer versenkten 150er trotzdem noch etwas Sattelkontakt hat - ok. Aber das ist doch mit der 170er vollkommen vom Tisch - da kommt doch irgendwann nur noch der Reifen "überraschend" als Stopper für den Hintern...
> Oder versteh ich da was nicht?



kommt darauf an was du auf dem Bike veranstaltest?!
mir sind meine 150mm zu wenig, ich schau gerade nach einer BikeYoke REVIVE 185 mm, aber der Preis ist noch etwas sehr hoch....


----------



## BigJohn (12. März 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So ne 170er Muuwlogg hättste auch von mir haben können
> Hab gemerkt , das bei mir auch ne 200er passen würde
> Vielleicht läuft mir ja mal eine lange über den Weg


Vielleicht findet sich ja ein anderer Abnehmer?


----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nur
> 
> Spaß oder?



Nee, war schon ernst gemeint. Klar, ich bin nicht der Crack und ich würde mir bei einer Neuanschaffung auch das in den Rahmen stecken, was noch geht und dabei noch erschwinglich ist - aber ohne es ausprobiert zu haben - würde ich von ner 17xer nicht für viel Aufpreis auf noch mehr gehen.



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> kommt darauf an was du auf dem Bike veranstaltest?!
> mir sind meine 150mm zu wenig, ich schau gerade nach einer BikeYoke REVIVE 185 mm, aber der Preis ist noch etwas sehr hoch....



Das kann ich vollkommen verstehen - aber ob der praktische Unterschied zwischen 17x, 18x und 200 mm _für mich _dann noch ins Gewicht fällt...
Die preiswerte 120er am Beargrease hat mich jetzt auch nicht groß gestört - aber 150 wären da schon spürbar besser für mich - und 170 auch sehr willkommen. Aber schon 150 will ich bei 27,2 nicht finanzieren und mehr sind mir in der Klasse auch nicht bekannt.

Aber vielleicht muss ich einfach nur wieder häufiger aufs Bike und mich in den Abgrund stürzen, um das alles wieder zu relativieren...  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nee, war schon ernst gemeint. Klar, ich bin nicht der Crack und ich würde mir bei einer Neuanschaffung auch das in den Rahmen stecken, was noch geht und dabei noch erschwinglich ist - aber ohne es ausprobiert zu haben - würde ich von ner 17xer nicht für viel Aufpreis auf noch mehr gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht wie es bei 27,2 ist, ansonsten ist bei der Moveloc der Anschaffungspreis bei allen drei Verstellgrößen der selbe. Das Beargrease sehe ich da nicht so geeignet dafür.


----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei 27,2 ist, ansonsten ist bei der Moveloc der Anschaffungspreis bei allen drei Verstellgrößen der selbe. Das Beargrease sehe ich da nicht so geeignet dafür.



Die gehen erst ab 30,9 los...


----------



## Fabeymer (18. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. März 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 709119
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 709120
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 709121


Passt gut zu den Speichen


----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 709119
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 709120
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 709121



Schaut aus, wie eine Special Edition für ein Beargrease mit dem spacigen Unterrohr - bitte klär uns auf!


----------



## Fabeymer (18. März 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Schaut aus, wie eine Special Edition für ein Beargrease mit dem spacigen Unterrohr - bitte klär uns auf!



https://www.wtb.com/blogs/press-release/wtb-galaxy-saddle-to-support-buddy-newman-scholarship-fund

Ich hatte kurz nach dem Erscheinen schon einmal meine Fühler nach diesem Sattel ausgestreckt, aber damals kein Glück gehabt. 

Dafür freut es mich jetzt umso mehr, dass es doch noch geklappt hat. 

Das "Blöde" ist nun: In Kombination mit den bunten Speichen ist das schon sehr, sehr geil, aber das Purple der i9 Nabe und das Blau der Paul Sattelklemme im Krampenprojekt passen zu den Farben des Sattels wie Arsch auf Eimer. 

Luxusprobleme...


----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> https://www.wtb.com/blogs/press-release/wtb-galaxy-saddle-to-support-buddy-newman-scholarship-fund
> 
> Ich hatte kurz nach dem Erscheinen schon einmal meine Fühler nach diesem Sattel ausgestreckt, aber damals kein Glück gehabt.
> 
> ...



Klarer Fall: 2014er Beargrease Carbon kaufen!  
B)


----------



## Fabeymer (18. März 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Klarer Fall: 2014er Beargrease Carbon kaufen!
> B)



Nee, nee...ein Dickes reicht _mir_. 

Außerdem: 650*47, 29*2.4, 29*3.0 und 26*4.8 wollen ja alle standesgemäß verwöhnt sein...ein SSCX-Projekt ist zudem auch noch in der Pipeline. 
Man wird "leider" mit der Zeit etwas wunderlich und bildet sich ein, dass Teil xy unbedingt notwendig und Teil z dagegen absolut unfahrbar/unzumutbar sei. Und was in diesem Zusammenhang den Menschen erfreut, das löst beim Konto mitunter Angstzustände aus.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. März 2018)

Heute ist nach ein paar Wochen Verspätung endlich mein neues Spielzeug angekommen 
Und entgegen der schlechten Bewertungen das der Bock oft seitlich verzogen sein soll war meiner Gott sei Dank vollkommen Ok 
Einziges Manko ist die Tatsache das er ohne den extra Fußhalter recht kippelig ist.
Das hat Park Tool bestimmt mit Absicht so gemacht 
Egal ein kleine Holzplatte aus dem Baumarkt tut es auch 
Voll geil das Ding und trotz Reifen noch jede Menge Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. März 2018)

...und 'ne Gabel, aber die hab ich noch nicht ausgepackt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. März 2018)

So 
7 Euro vom Baumarkt später und der Ständer steht wie ein Eins 
Warum Park Tool für so ein ollen Fuß so viel Geld haben möchte


----------



## ufp (21. März 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 710216


Was ist daran Fat Bike spezifisch bzw was können die Paul Teile (mehr bzw besser)?


----------



## Fabeymer (21. März 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Was ist daran Fat Bike spezifisch bzw was können die Paul Teile (mehr bzw besser)?



Wo sollte ein 190 mm Schnellspanner denn sonst Verwendung finden?
Der Vorbau kommt ans Fatbike, also passt das auch. 

Was die Paul-Teile besser können? 
Mir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern und darum geht's doch schließlich.


----------



## nailz (21. März 2018)

Feierabendhandyschnappschuss, aber ich freu mich doch so 
Mal Handynavigation mit Oruxmaps testen und ein anständiges Innenleben für die Bluto


----------



## Berganbeter (23. März 2018)

So,ich hab nicht widerstehen können und mir die RD Rahmentasche erobert.Wenn die ein paar Jahre hält bin ich äusserst zufrieden.Größe:M.Integrierter Pumpenhalter ist schonmal klasse.Linke Seite Handy und Druckprüfer und Schloss.Rechte Seite Pumpe,Ersatzschlauch,Getränke,Zeltstangen usw.Was alles genau reingeht muss ich noch testen,auf jedenfall mehr wie bei der alten Tasche.Verarbeitung und Konfiguration,Details einfach Top!!! Tja,und die Mütze sicherheitshalber auch gleich mitgenommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (23. März 2018)

Gerade geliefert .... 



 

kommt demnächst in's Dude


----------



## Fossi85 (23. März 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Gerade geliefert ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 710909
> 
> kommt demnächst in's Dude


Bitte Bilder davon


----------



## cherokee190 (24. März 2018)

Könnt evtl. bissel dauern, bin noch am überlegen ob sie passend Farbe bekommt. Zumindest auf dem Gabelträger ist es aber schon fast zu Schade um die sichtbare Carbonstruktur


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. März 2018)

@cherokee190 Du kannst ja den Hauptteil der Gabel in Bikefarbe lackieren und ein paar Stellen nur mit Klarlack überziehen, ein Bekannter hat seine mattschwarze Lauf komplett mit Klarlack überzogen und damit kommt die glänzende UD-Struktur richtig gut zur Geltung. Dann hättest Du beides, farblich passend zum Rahmen und sichtbare Carbonstruktur...


----------



## cherokee190 (26. März 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @cherokee190 Du kannst ja den Hauptteil der Gabel in Bikefarbe lackieren und ein paar Stellen nur mit Klarlack überziehen, ein Bekannter hat seine mattschwarze Lauf komplett mit Klarlack überzogen und damit kommt die glänzende UD-Struktur richtig gut zur Geltung. Dann hättest Du beides, farblich passend zum Rahmen und sichtbare Carbonstruktur...



Ein paar Aussparungen für die Carbonstruktur habe ich auch ins Auge gefasst. Jedoch sind die schönsten Stellen gerade im Bogen des Hauptträgers mit dem eingelassenen LAUF Logo und von hinten mit dem Carbonara Schriftzug. Erschwerend dazu ist der Dude Rahmen matt und die farbigen Bereiche der Lauf sollten somit auch matt werden. Aber ich werde mir da was schickes überlegen


----------



## Berganbeter (28. März 2018)

Suchscheinwerfer:Hell-Superhell-Wahhnsinnighell!


----------



## nailz (28. März 2018)

Wirtschaft ankurbeln.... Wer weiß wofür?


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. März 2018)

nailz schrieb:


> Wirtschaft ankurbeln.... Wer weiß wofür? Anhang anzeigen 712854



Ich schätze mal die sind für einen Radträger am Auto


----------



## sigma7 (31. März 2018)

Heute hat mich ein Päckchen von universalcycles.com erreicht, für ECR und  Beargrease.


----------



## MadCyborg (3. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Stahl zu Stahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo gibt's den den zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. April 2018)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Wo gibt's den den zu kaufen?


https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/components-c9/handlebars-bar-ends-c75/sunrise-handlebar-p19602


----------



## nailz (4. April 2018)

Heute Abend hat's leider nur noch zum Auspacken gereicht:
Neue Taschen für die Kinder. Mit den Reifen können sie wahrscheinlich nichts anfangen..... die wandern dann ans Farley


----------



## hw_doc (7. April 2018)

Selten so über Schläuche gefreut!


 
Ist das letzte Test-Pärchen - vielen Dank an @Pepe75!
Werde ich die Tage vermutlich in meinem Grashüpfer montieren. Bin wirklich am Überlegen, ob ich zwecks Vergleichbarkeit die JJs drauflasse - derzeit sind sie mit Schwalbe-Schläuchen montiert. Allerdings wollt ich in einer Woche mit dem Rad auf die Veloberlin, teils aus eigener Kraft - da macht sich weniger Profil sicherlich noch besser...


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2018)

Neue Pedale


----------



## Fatster (17. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Pedale
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 719338



Äähm .. Du .. ich weiß nicht, ob Du‘s schon bemerkt hast: Die sind    lila !?!?


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Pedale
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 719338


Gute Wahl. Fährst du die langen Pins?

Wenn nicht schon geschehen: Nimm ein bisschen Schraubensicherung, sonst machen sich die Pins selbstständig. Wenn du Glück hast, findest du ein paar von mir an der Isar


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2018)

Pins sind sehr lange, gibt es da auch kürzere? Loctite wurde verwendet


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Äähm .. Du .. ich weiß nicht, ob Du‘s schon bemerkt hast: Die sind    lila !?!?



 Is mir doch egal...  hab doch ne Farbsehschwäche


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Pins sind sehr lange, gibt es da auch kürzere? Loctite wurde verwendet


Bei den Nano ohne Evo war je ein Satz lange/kurze Pins dabei. Ich habe dann nur die vorderen Drei in Lang genommen. Ob bei den evos noch zwei Sätze drin sind, muss ich später glatt mal nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (17. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Pedale



Die Farbe ist ein Traum !


----------



## Peng999 (17. April 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist ein Traum !


Da fehlt das Alp... davor 

Ohne meinen Senf ging es nicht.


----------



## Perlenkette (17. April 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Da fehlt das Alp... davor
> 
> Ohne meinen Senf ging es nicht.




Ohne meinen auch nicht:

Meinten Sie Albtraum? 

Lila ist super; leider passt es zu keinem meiner Räder .


----------



## Bettina (17. April 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Lila ist super; leider passt es zu keinem meiner Räder .


Uii, du brauchst was Neues


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Pedale
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 719338








Pooh, erinnert mich irgendwie hier dran:





*duckundweg*


----------



## nailz (18. April 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Da fehlt das Alp... davor



Was mit "Alp" gab's heute auch:



 



Mal schauen, wie das Fussvolk (schon aus der Ferne) reagiert.  Das Gebimmel klingt schon mal recht freundlich und nicht penetrant erschreckend wie andere Klingeln . Ich habe mich lange gegen solchen Trödel am Lenker gewehrt, aber von hinten rufen, pfeiffen o.ä. ist mir auf stärker frequentierten Strecken doch zu blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (19. April 2018)

Hope Nabe und das Cockpit bleibt Clean


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. April 2018)

Eagle incoming


----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. April 2018)

Da es noch keinen "Schaut, was ich noch nicht fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" bzw. " Schaltaugen, eines der Hauptthemen bei Fatbikes" Thread gibt, poste ich das mal hier. Vielleicht kann mir ja schon mal jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich das herkriege (ist für ein Bottechia Senales). Ich fahr derweil schon mal dünnbereift zum Hibike in der Hoffnung, das sich das heute abend bereits erledigt hat.


----------



## Rommos (21. April 2018)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Da es noch keinen "Schaut, was ich noch nicht fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" bzw. " Schaltaugen, eines der Hauptthemen bei Fatbikes" Thread gibt, poste ich das mal hier. Vielleicht kann mir ja schon mal jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich das herkriege (ist für ein Bottechia Senales). Ich fahr derweil schon mal dünnbereift zum Hibike in der Hoffnung, das sich das heute abend bereits erledigt hat.



Im Zweifelsfall mal hier probieren

LG
Roman


----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. April 2018)

Danke, die scheinen das auch nicht zu haben. Ich werde mal den Deutschlandkontakt des Herstellers anmailen.


----------



## hw_doc (22. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 714274
> Er röhrt wieder





Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/components-c9/handlebars-bar-ends-c75/sunrise-handlebar-p19602



Hey Chris, mal Hand aufs Herz: Wie fährt es sich mit der Turnstange?


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hey Chris, mal Hand aufs Herz: Wie fährt es sich mit der Turnstange?


Keine Ahnung 
Das werde ich am WE erfahren


----------



## hw_doc (22. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung
> Das werde ich am WE erfahren
> Anhang anzeigen 721365



Nächstes? Freue mich über einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht - auch hinsichtliche Backsweep!


----------



## Fatster (22. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung
> Das werde ich am WE erfahren
> Anhang anzeigen 721365



Da wird der Hirsch dann ordentlich ins Unterholz rören!


----------



## Olli23 (23. April 2018)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Da es noch keinen "Schaut, was ich noch nicht fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" bzw. " Schaltaugen, eines der Hauptthemen bei Fatbikes" Thread gibt, poste ich das mal hier. Vielleicht kann mir ja schon mal jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich das herkriege (ist für ein Bottechia Senales). Ich fahr derweil schon mal dünnbereift zum Hibike in der Hoffnung, das sich das heute abend bereits erledigt hat.


Habe ich letztes Jahr auch gehabt! Ersatz habe ich von hier;
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Allo...Derailleur-Hanger-Hook-Parts/32287196983.html
da die Nummer 18. Kam nach 7 Tagen an!
Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (23. April 2018)

Cool, danke! Werde das nochmal vor Ort probieren, aber gut zu wissen 
Da werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal einen Notvorrat bestellen.

Edit sagt: JUCHHUU!!!  Hibike hat mich dann doch noch gerettet.


----------



## hw_doc (30. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung
> Das werde ich am WE erfahren
> Anhang anzeigen 721365



Dann mal los, bitte!  

Die Interessierten mehren sich schon:



Krauser schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Lenker am ICT?
> Da bekomm ich direkt Kaufgefühle...



Sowas gibbet es auch von Moonmen!
http://www.moonmenbikes.com/moonriser-ti-handlebar/


----------



## accutrax (30. April 2018)

oder von oddity cycles...
http://odditycycles.blogspot.de/p/oddmone.html

aber die wartezeiten sind teilweise extrem...

gruss accu


----------



## Krauser (30. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sowas gibbet es auch von Moonmen!
> http://www.moonmenbikes.com/moonriser-ti-handlebar/



Vermutlich werde ich auch etwas in Titan nehmen. Fast 800 gramm beim Surly ist schon echt ne Ansage.
Da mein Moonmen Rahmen in wenigen Tagen in die Produktion geht, frage ich Todd Heath, ob er mir vielleicht einen auf die Schnelle bruzzelt.


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann mal los, bitte!
> 
> Die Interessierten mehren sich schon:
> 
> ...


Geil, mehr sog i ned 
Passend zum Truck


----------



## hw_doc (30. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Geil, mehr sog i ned
> Passend zum Truck



Ja - und passend zu anderen klassischen Bikes mit Stahlrahmen?


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja - und passend zu anderen klassischen Bikes mit Stahlrahmen?


 Aber sowas von


----------



## hw_doc (30. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Aber sowas von



Und am... Commando?


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und am... Commando?


Probiere es doch mal aus 
Hab das Bike leider noch nie live gesehen, aber
ich könnte mir das schon passend vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (30. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Probiere es doch mal aus
> Hab das Bike leider noch nie live gesehen, aber
> ich könnte mir das schon passend vorstellen



Wird nur leider ein teurer Versuch!
Und am Ende säg ich den Schaft dafür noch kurz...
Eine günstigere Quelle als die aus England hat bislang noch niemand gefunden, oder?


----------



## accutrax (30. April 2018)

Krauser schrieb:


> Fast 800 gramm beim Surly ist schon echt ne Ansage.



nicht ganz ,
gerade gewogen...718 gr. (ohne shims..)

habe meinen von charliethebikemonger, preis ist gleich wie bei tritoncycles,
jeweils plus versand (UPS)..


gruss accu


----------



## hw_doc (30. April 2018)

accutrax schrieb:


> nicht ganz ,
> gerade gewogen...718 gr. (ohne shims..)
> 
> habe meinen von charliethebikemonger, preis ist gleich wie bei tritoncycles,
> ...



Ok, danke!
Woran wird er denn anhaften?


----------



## accutrax (30. April 2018)

ist für den ICT...
mit einem oldschool reverse components vorbau (bmx style)...

vorher mal testweise am fat iron.. 

gruss accu


----------



## accutrax (1. Mai 2018)

surly sunrise mit reverse vorbau....
und die ICT gabel auf steckachse mit schnellspanner umgebaut..






gruss accu


----------



## hw_doc (1. Mai 2018)

accutrax schrieb:


> surly sunrise mit reverse vorbau....
> und die ICT gabel auf steckachse mit schnellspanner umgebaut..
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir gut!

Ich glaub, für meinen Anwendungsfall mit schlankerem Stahl macht sich der hier womöglich besser:





Ist der Hunter Smooth Move High Riser und nativ auf 31,8.
Aber die einzige Quelle für die schwarze Variante scheint der Bezug aus den Staaten für 100 USD zu sein - oder man spricht Japanisch...

Edit:
Vielleicht meldet sich @fatbikepeg dazu mit einer Meinung zu Wort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. Mai 2018)

@hw_doc vielleicht ein Stooge Moto als Alternative?


----------



## accutrax (1. Mai 2018)

stooge moto ist top ..

den hatte ich vorher am ICT .. 
der kommt jetzt an ein zukünftiges projekt...


gruss accu


----------



## hw_doc (1. Mai 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @hw_doc vielleicht ein Stooge Moto als Alternative?





accutrax schrieb:


> stooge moto ist top ..
> 
> den hatte ich vorher am ICT ..
> der kommt jetzt an ein zukünftiges projekt...
> ...



Ist leider ausverkauft... Hat aber auch nur knapp 40 mm Rise.


----------



## MrBrightside (1. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht ist der hier interessant:

NS District Stahllenker:
https://m.biker-boarder.de/ns-bikes...hopping/Fahrradteile/Lenker/District/A1653634


----------



## accutrax (1. Mai 2018)

oder ergotec riser bar 70/31,8 wäre noch eine alternative,
fast gleicher shape wie der surly sunrise, gleicher rise, halb so schwer, etwas kürzer (780mm)

https://www.ergotec.de/de/produkte/lenker/sub//produkt/riser-bar-70-31-8.html

gruss accu


----------



## hw_doc (1. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Tipps!

Die Liste hab ich eigentlich soweit durch:
http://www.bikepacking.com/gear/list-of-comfort-mtb-handlebars/



MrBrightside schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der hier interessant:
> 
> NS District Stahllenker:
> https://m.biker-boarder.de/ns-bikes...hopping/Fahrradteile/Lenker/District/A1653634



Der wäre schick, wenn es die Oliv-Variante noch gäbe und er nicht nativ 22,2 wär...



accutrax schrieb:


> oder ergotec riser bar 70/31,8 wäre noch eine alternative,
> fast gleicher shape wie der surly sunrise, gleicher rise, halb so schwer, etwas kürzer (780mm)
> 
> https://www.ergotec.de/de/produkte/lenker/sub//produkt/riser-bar-70-31-8.html
> ...



Wenn man den von seinen logos befreien könnte - aber mindestens eines dürfte gelasert sein...  

Wie wär's, wenn der Stooge an mein Projekt käme?    B)


----------



## Hilfmernauf (2. Mai 2018)

Geliebte Fatbiker

Nachdem ich schon wieder ein VP Harrier mit Titanachse zertreten hab (diesmal ist die Schraube, welche das Pedal auf der Achse hält, gebrochen)







hab ich mir nun neue gegönnt:








In Größe L:








Laut Syntace hat es bisher noch keiner geschafft, die Achse von ihrem Pedal zu zertreten. Endlich hab ich mal die Chance, Erster zu sein!!



Love


Hauke


----------



## Hilfmernauf (2. Mai 2018)

Und weil ich eh schon so am Geld ausgeben war und die Radlager der Halo Tundras am verrecken und die Bremsscheiben ein paar Nanometer verloren haben und die Halos überhaupt zu schwer und ich schon immer mal tubeless wollte was ja mit den Halos nicht geht und überhaupt hab ich mir noch folgende kleine Anschaffung fürs Singular gegönnt:


















Bitte beachtet: diese Gewichte sind mit Hope Naben, Hope Freilauf, Hope Kassette 10-44, Hope Schnellspanner und Hope Scheiben 180 und 203 mm. Und Felgenband.


Love


Hauke


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Mai 2018)

Nachwuchs-Förderung


----------



## Peng999 (4. Mai 2018)

Klamotte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (5. Mai 2018)

Bei mir hat sich einiges angesammelt, bevor es nun in einem Monat auf die langersehnte mehrwöchige Tour von Nürnberg aus in Richtung Ulm, Konstanz, Zürich, Luzern, Bern, bis nach Lyon geht. Nur mit Fatbikes und Zelt.

Ich habe ja bereits ein Cargo-Fatbike und habe mir selbst nur einen neuen Sattel gekauft:




(Brooks B17 Imperial)

Ich hatte vorher den auch hier öfters zu sehenden Brooks Cambium C19 Carved, aber kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wie dieser soo bequem sein soll... Wer daran Interesse hat, kann sich gern an mich wenden, würde diesen für einen fairen Preis weitergeben.
Mit dem alten Herrensattel B17 widerum kam ich von Anfang an viel besser zurecht, wer weiß...

Den ganzen Rest habe ich für das Canyon Dude meiner Frau gekauft. Nachdem nun ein Großteil bereits verbaut ist, frage ich mich zwar ob wir den tatsächlichen Einsatzzweck des Carbon-Fatbikes verfehlt haben und nicht doch ein anderes sinnvoller gewesen wäre, aber wir haben es am Ende doch so durchgezogen. Aber wenn es keinen Carbonrahmen hätte, wäre es vermutlich doch zu schwer im Endeffekt...

Den Son Fatbike Nabendynamo:




Samt neuen DT Swiss-Laufrad und Fattystrippern:




...wird wohl nächste Woche vom Fahrradmechaniker meines Vertrauens eingespeicht. Die Tubelessgeschichte möchte ich selbst mal versuchen, aber sollte mit den Strippern nicht allzu schwer werden.
Hatte mir eigentlich welche aus den Staaten mit orangenem bling bling-Felgenband bestellt, aber dies ist nun schon einen Monat unterwegs und seit zwei Wochen keine Statusänderung mehr, hängt laut Trackingnummer noch immer irgendwo in den USA rum... daher nochmal aus Deutschland bestellt, bevor ich es nicht mehr vor Reisestart bekommen sollte. Felgenband brauche ich nun natürlich wieder...

Passend zum Laufradsatz/Nabendynamo auch noch den AppCon GT 1:




nachdem ich mich länger belesen hatte, scheint mir dies die passabelste Option für die längere Reise und Stromautonomie zu sein.

und natürlich den passenden Taschenrechnerhalter:




Ich habe noch kein Smartphone, bisher immer nur Geld für Fahrräder ausgegeben, was will man machen...
Muss mir aber irgendwie noch diesen Monat eines zulegen, sonst wär der ganze Umbau für die Katz, also wer noch eins loswerden will, kann sich gern an mich wenden. Ich will es prinzipiell nur für mein Fahrrad nutzen um Komoot-Karten zu fahren. Hab ansonsten eine gewisse Abneigung gegen die Teile und möchte bei meinem Rentnerphone bleiben.
In der Zwischenzeit läuft der Rechner mit Solarenergie, falls man mal ein paar Kilometer zusammenrechnen oder im Wald ein paar Wurzelkalkulationen durchführen muss ;-)

Dann natürlich noch ein Schutzblech vorn samt erstem Flaschenhalter:




und zweitem Flaschenhalter:




festgemacht mit SKS Anywhere und hält bestens auf den ersten Probefahrten, ich habe schon sehr daran gezweifelt, aber wurde eines besseren belehrt. Werde mir dies auch noch für die andere Gabelseite zulegen. Die Flaschen finde ich auch sehr sehr schick, aber fürchte, dass diese nicht ganz dicht sind... leider ein Wermutstropfen.

und hinten auch noch ein Schutzblech gebastelt, angeregt durch den Fatbike-Schutzblech-Thread + Tubus Gepäckträger + großes und sehr sicheres ABUS-Faltschloss, was ungefähr genauso viel wiegt wie das gesamte Rad:




(Falls jemand den verbauten Sattel vom Canyon Dude braucht, kann mir gern schreiben. Der war wohl etwas zu hart für den weiblichen Po.)

und zuguterletzt noch ein neues (und bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch ovales) Kettenblatt für vorn geholt.
Ist mir ein Rätsel wie man für das Rad vorn nur 28 Zähne einbauen lässt. Meine Frau ist damit fast ausschließlich nur im höchsten Gang gefahren und selbst dieser war oft zu klein...




Von Absolute Black Direct Mount. Wird dann wohl auch nächste Woche vom Radmechaniker verbaut, ich bin dafür echt nicht ausgestattet...

Als nächstes werden Fahrradlampen für unsere beiden Räder besorgt und ein leichtes Zelt für die Reise (wer hier Tipps hat, kann mir gern schreiben), ich würde mich nun darüber belesen.

Bin jedenfalls schon in großer Vorfreude auf die Reise und bin gespannt wie weit wir kommen und wie sich die neuen Utensilien bezahlt machen.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (5. Mai 2018)

Mensch, Lukas, sieht ja geil aus. Bin neidisch auf eure Reise. Da du ja leider ne Smartphoneaversion hast, wird’s ja wohl nix mit täglichem Reisebericht, aber vielleicht kannst du ja später hier davon berichten.
Was habt ihr für n Zelt?

Viel Schpass!!!!


Love



Hauke


----------



## himbeerquark (5. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut!
> 
> Ich glaub, für meinen Anwendungsfall mit schlankerem Stahl macht sich der hier womöglich besser:
> 
> ...



warum Kompromisse beim Lenker?




Titan, Breite, rise, up- und backsweep wie man will, 6 Wochen Zeit und um 260€. Denn mal ganz ehrlich, für anderen Schnodder am Rad gebt ihr mehr aus...


----------



## hw_doc (5. Mai 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich einiges angesammelt, bevor es nun in einem Monat auf die langersehnte mehrwöchige Tour von Nürnberg aus in Richtung Ulm, Konstanz, Zürich, Luzern, Bern, bis nach Lyon geht. Nur mit Fatbikes und Zelt.
> 
> Ich habe ja bereits ein Cargo-Fatbike und habe mir selbst nur einen neuen Sattel gekauft:
> 
> ...



Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass die Hinterbau-Streben die Aktion überleben. Ich bin zur Sekunde selbst gerade wieder mit dem Blackburn-Träger unterwegs und die beiden Taschen reißen schon ordentlich am Rahmen, dazu braucht es nur ein paar Schlaglöcher. Muss die Schrauben demnächst mal mit Schraubsicherung versehen, die wackeln sich gern lose...


----------



## hw_doc (5. Mai 2018)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> warum Kompromisse beim Lenker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, nicht für jeden!  
Das ist so eine Sache: Wenn man mehrere Räder hat: Wo beginnt man und wo hört man auf?
Vielleicht fühle ich mich auch von zuviel Wahlfreiheit überfordert...


----------



## Gravelander (6. Mai 2018)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Mensch, Lukas, sieht ja geil aus. Bin neidisch auf eure Reise. Da du ja leider ne Smartphoneaversion hast, wird’s ja wohl nix mit täglichem Reisebericht, aber vielleicht kannst du ja später hier davon berichten.
> Was habt ihr für n Zelt?
> 
> Viel Schpass!!!!
> ...



Smartphoneaversion eher in der Hinsicht, als das ich mir nur zu gut vorstellen könnte, dass ich dann auch jede freie Minute darüber hänge und den Bildschirm wische/meine Zeit vergeude, wie es so viele um mich herum auch tun - und das will ich nicht. Ich wäre eben ein absoluter Neuling in dieser Hinsicht, aber ja, klar, wenn es die Möglichkeiten zulassen und wir am Abend noch Zeit/Lust haben was zu tippen, eigentlich eine gute Idee einen kleinen Reisebericht zu verfassen.
Wir werden sehen, mir gefällt der Gedanke und ich schau mal was sich ergibt.

Solch eine Tour war genau die Intention weswegen ich mich for ungefähr drei Jahren für mein Salamandre entschieden habe. Für längere Touren als über ein Wochenende hinaus hat es bisher nie sollen sein. Daher wäre das nun endlich die erste Reise für die das Rad in erster Linie konzipiert wurde. Bin demnach schon sehr gespannt.
Radeln werden wir übrigens größtenteils auf dem Pilgerweg nach Santiago. Bis zum Ziel schaffen wir es dieses Jahr leider nicht, dafür gibts einfach zu wenig Urlaub. Aber egal, der Weg ist das Ziel und vielleicht gefällt es uns (mal wieder) in der Schweiz so gut, dass wir auch einfach da bleiben. Planmäßig würde dann nächstes Jahr die zweite Reise von Frankreich bis nach Westspanien (Kap Finisterre) folgen, aber bin mit diesem Gedanken noch sehr sehr vorsichtig, da unser Leben sich immer wieder sehr rasch ändert und ich mich nicht darauf verkrampfe, sondern einfach nur spontan lange Strecken radeln will.
In einem Monat ist es jedenfalls soweit und ich habe ein sehr gutes Gefühl.

Mein jetziges Zelt habe ich vor 8 Jahren oder so mal von der Familie geschenkt bekommen. Wurde immer für Festivals genutzt (Dreimannzelt), ist ziemlich schwer und auch größer als wir es brauchen würden. Würde ich nur im Notfall mitnehmen, da es echt eine Wucht ist.
Habe hier manchmal im Forum mehr so offene Zelte gesehen, wo die Räder selbst mit eingespannt worden sind. Muss das nochmal suchen, aber das reizt mich sehr sehr sehr 



hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass die Hinterbau-Streben die Aktion überleben. Ich bin zur Sekunde selbst gerade wieder mit dem Blackburn-Träger unterwegs und die beiden Taschen reißen schon ordentlich am Rahmen, dazu braucht es nur ein paar Schlaglöcher. Muss die Schrauben demnächst mal mit Schraubsicherung versehen, die wackeln sich gern lose...
> Anhang anzeigen 726145



Danke für den Tipp mit der Schraubensicherung. Werde ich auf jeden Fall noch nachholen. Ja ich möchte aufgrund des nicht wirklich steifen Trägers und eben des nicht dafür ausgerichteten Carbonrahmens die Fahrradtaschen darauf auch nur mit leichteren Sachen (Kleidung/Ultraleichtschlafsäcken etc.) befüllen.
Die schwereren Sachen können meinetwegen alle gern an mein Salamandre-Stahlrahmen, ich bin bei Mehrgewicht überhaupt nicht empfindlich - und mein Rad schon gar nicht, hehe.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nee, nicht für jeden!
> Das ist so eine Sache: Wenn man mehrere Räder hat: Wo beginnt man und wo hört man auf?


_Genau deswegen_ habe ich nur 2 Räder!


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Mai 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> _Genau deswegen_ habe ich nur 2 Räder!


Plus das Rad für den Arbeitsweg und an dem hab ich schon immer keine Lust was zu machen 

Haben wollen würde ich viel.....


----------



## JensXTR (8. Mai 2018)

Heute ist ein großes Paket bei mir angekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (8. Mai 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Heute ist ein großes Paket bei mir angekommen....
> 
> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 727184


Ist die Aufschrift auf dem Pinion original?

Wär mir zu groß und auffällig.


----------



## JensXTR (9. Mai 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ist die Aufschrift auf dem Pinion original?
> 
> Wär mir zu groß und auffällig.



Ja, ist original so.


----------



## Fatster (9. Mai 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ist die Aufschrift auf dem Pinion original?
> 
> Wär mir zu groß und auffällig.



Deine Sorgen möcht ich haben


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Mai 2018)

Super Rahmenset! Da bekomme ich sofort Lust, mir auch so etwas aufzubauen. Aber ich kann mich beherrschen...
Der einzige Wermutstropfen wird wahrscheinlich sein, dass die Unwissenden das Ding für ein E-Bike halten werden


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2018)

Ne, Pinion in Verbindung mit Nicolai ist da net so gefährdet. Da sind die Rohre zu dünn und für einen evtl. Akku 

G.


----------



## Fatster (9. Mai 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Super Rahmenset! Da bekomme ich sofort Lust, mir auch so etwas aufzubauen. Aber ich kann mich beherrschen...
> Der einzige Wermutstropfen wird wahrscheinlich sein, dass die Unwissenden das Ding für ein E-Bike halten werden



Aufschrift zu groß? Wermutstropfen? 
Was ihr alles seht ... 

Also *ich *seh hier nur ein obergeiles Porno-Rahmenset, auf dessen endgültige Fertigstellung ich echt gespannt bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (9. Mai 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Deine Sorgen möcht ich haben


So nen Satz würd ich nie sagen an deiner Stelle. Du hast nämlich überhaupt keine Ahnung 

Viel Spaß mit deinem Rad!


----------



## BigJohn (9. Mai 2018)

Heutzutage ist es eine Kunst, mit einem Aluminium-Rahmen Begehrlichkeiten zu wecken. Würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen, egal ob da ein Getriebe drin sitzt.


----------



## cluso (9. Mai 2018)

Hammer geile Farbe.


----------



## Gravelander (10. Mai 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Super Rahmenset! Da bekomme ich sofort Lust, mir auch so etwas aufzubauen. Aber ich kann mich beherrschen...
> Der einzige Wermutstropfen wird wahrscheinlich sein, dass die Unwissenden das Ding für ein E-Bike halten werden


stimmt, ich werde oft angesprochen und gefragt, ob das der Motor ist. (Schön wärs, wenn Motoren mittlerweile schon so klein wären). Aber immer mehr wissen auch bereits, was ein Pinion-Getriebe ist und haben direkt spezifischere Fragen.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Mai 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> stimmt, ich werde oft angesprochen und gefragt, ob das der Motor ist. (Schön wärs, wenn Motoren mittlerweile schon so klein wären). Aber immer mehr wissen auch bereits, was ein Pinion-Getriebe ist und haben direkt spezifischere Fragen.


Bei deinem Rad gibt es aber vermutlich ein paar mehr Fragen, als die zum Motor 
Du fährst ja quasi die Nische in der Nische in der Nische


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Mai 2018)

Neue Verschleißteile für den Eislaster. 

Nach rund 7000km ist nun auch ein neues Tretlager nötig.


----------



## hw_doc (10. Mai 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Neue Verschleißteile für den Eislaster.
> 
> Nach rund 7000km ist nun auch ein neues Tretlager nötig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 727815



Sind Bud und Lou etwa schon wieder runter?


----------



## Starter77 (10. Mai 2018)

Ich denke mal die Knards sind die fetten Sommerreifen mit Stil mit wenig Rollwiderstand.


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Mai 2018)

Dadurch, dass ich mir abgewöhnt habe, auf Asphalt ständig zu bremsen und stattdessen lieber die Leute umfahre, sehen Bud und Lou noch aus wie am ersten Tag. 

Aber ich hab jetzt eine neue Arbeitsstelle mit (leider) mehr Asphalt auf dem Weg dorthin, da erhoffe ich mir von den Knards etwas mehr Komfort.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Mai 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass ich mir abgewöhnt habe, auf Asphalt ständig zu bremsen und stattdessen lieber die Leute umfahre, sehen Bud und Lou noch aus wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> Aber ich hab jetzt eine neue Arbeitsstelle mit (leider) mehr Asphalt auf dem Weg dorthin, da erhoffe ich mir von den Knards etwas mehr Komfort.


Gute Wahl,die laufen super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (10. Mai 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass ich mir abgewöhnt habe, auf Asphalt ständig zu bremsen und stattdessen lieber die Leute umfahre, sehen Bud und Lou noch aus wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> Aber ich hab jetzt eine neue Arbeitsstelle mit (leider) mehr Asphalt auf dem Weg dorthin, da erhoffe ich mir von den Knards etwas mehr Komfort.



Falls Du Bud gehen lässt oder vom letzten Tausch noch einen übrig hast, der noch eine Chance verdient hat:


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Falls Du Bud gehen lässt oder vom letzten Tausch noch einen übrig hast, der noch eine Chance verdient hat:


Tut mir echt leid, Herzchen! 
Bud und Lou werden brav eingelagert bis der Winter kommt und für mein erstes völlig runtergerocktes Paar hab ich bei eBay noch 45 Kröten bekommen.


----------



## hw_doc (10. Mai 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid, Herzchen!
> Bud und Lou werden brav eingelagert bis der Winter kommt und für mein erstes völlig runtergerocktes Paar hab ich bei eBay noch 45 Kröten bekommen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2018)

Ja Geiz ist nach wie vor sowas von geil


----------



## Fatster (13. Mai 2018)

Flagge zeigen:


----------



## hw_doc (15. Mai 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Smartphoneaversion eher in der Hinsicht, als das ich mir nur zu gut vorstellen könnte, dass ich dann auch jede freie Minute darüber hänge und den Bildschirm wische/meine Zeit vergeude, wie es so viele um mich herum auch tun - und das will ich nicht. Ich wäre eben ein absoluter Neuling in dieser Hinsicht, aber ja, klar, wenn es die Möglichkeiten zulassen und wir am Abend noch Zeit/Lust haben was zu tippen, eigentlich eine gute Idee einen kleinen Reisebericht zu verfassen.
> Wir werden sehen, mir gefällt der Gedanke und ich schau mal was sich ergibt.
> 
> Solch eine Tour war genau die Intention weswegen ich mich for ungefähr drei Jahren für mein Salamandre entschieden habe. Für längere Touren als über ein Wochenende hinaus hat es bisher nie sollen sein. Daher wäre das nun endlich die erste Reise für die das Rad in erster Linie konzipiert wurde. Bin demnach schon sehr gespannt.
> ...



Falls der Rahmen vom Dude noch lebt: Gib ihm eine Überlebenschance und holt Euch die Achse:
http://www.fat-bike.de/gepaecktraeger-achse/
(Falls X-12 am Dude passt...)


----------



## Gravelander (16. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Falls der Rahmen vom Dude noch lebt: Gib ihm eine Überlebenschance und holt Euch die Achse:
> http://www.fat-bike.de/gepaecktraeger-achse/
> (Falls X-12 am Dude passt...)


Danke für den Tipp! Rahmen lebt noch. Reise startet am 02.06.2018, also nicht mehr viel Zeit.
Habe leider keine Ahnung welche Achse ich dafür bräuchte.
Momentan sind ja standardmäßig die DT Swiss BR 2300 verbaut. Falls jemand weiß, welche Achse ich im Dude Hinterbau dafür nehmen könnte, kann er mir gern schnellstmöglich Bescheid geben und ich hole mir das Teil, würde sich wirklich besser anfühlen als die 'Rahmenbauvariante'.


----------



## Gravelander (16. Mai 2018)

Habe ansonsten heute meine Alpkit-Rahmentasche (für mein eigenes Rad) erhalten, die ich mir habe anfertigen lassen. Ging wirklich ruckzuck, top Kommunikation und selbst das gebogene Oberrohr war anscheinend keine Herausforderung.
Die Lezyne-Pumpe passt sogar ins untere Fach rein - also die Rahmentasche ist schon echt gewaltig.
Eine relativ günstige Lenkertasche von M-Wave habe ich auch gleich versucht, passt nicht soo viel rein, aber passt perfekt mit meiner Kabelei vorn mit der Pinion-Schaltung - und farblich auch 1A zum Rahmen.
Sonst noch die Mucky Nutz-Fender vorn verkehrt herum, da ich vorn etwas mehr Schutz für Gepäck brauche und am Unterrohr noch ein separates Schutzblech hinsoll.

Beste Investition war jedenfalls Alpkit, bin froh, dass es noch pünktlich für die Reise kam und nun sieht mein Rad auch endlich mal wie ein richtiges Rad aus:


----------



## Fatster (16. Mai 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Habe ansonsten heute meine Alpkit-Rahmentasche (für mein eigenes Rad) erhalten, die ich mir habe anfertigen lassen. Ging wirklich ruckzuck, top Kommunikation und selbst das gebogene Oberrohr war anscheinend keine Herausforderung.
> Die Lezyne-Pumpe passt sogar ins untere Fach rein - also die Rahmentasche ist schon echt gewaltig.
> Eine relativ günstige Lenkertasche von M-Wave habe ich auch gleich versucht, passt nicht soo viel rein, aber passt perfekt mit meiner Kabelei vorn mit der Pinion-Schaltung - und farblich auch 1A zum Rahmen.
> Sonst noch die Mucky Nutz-Fender vorn verkehrt herum, da ich vorn etwas mehr Schutz für Gepäck brauche und am Unterrohr noch ein separates Schutzblech hinsoll.
> ...



Alter Schwede ... Respekt!  Das ist ne Menge Rad, die Du da zu bewegen hast  

Kurze Frage:

2x Bud; so weit, so sehr gut!   Fährst Du die tubeless? Wenn nein, wäre das bei der Zuladung im Sinne des geschmeidigeren Vorankommens und der generellen Pannensicherheit nicht noch eine kurzfristige Überlegung wert?
BR710 und BUD, das sollte eigentlich mit SILOTAPE völlig problemlos hinzubekommen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (16. Mai 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Alter Schwede ... Respekt!  Das ist ne Menge Rad, die Du da zu bewegen hast
> 
> Kurze Frage:
> 
> ...


Hatte die Tubeless aufgebaut erhalten und bin auf dem Rad nie eine andere Reifenvariante gefahren. Hab mal etwas Milch nachgefüllt, klar, aber seit Jahren Pannenfrei!!! Für meine Belange passt Bud-Bud schon sehr gut, es ist selten, dass ich mir hinten mehr Grip wünsche oder tatsächlich mit dem Hinterrad durchdrehe. Wahrscheinlich aber lohnt sich der geringere Rollwiderstand schon für mich. Ausschlaggebend war aber auch die sehr große Stollenhöhe, die wohl noch weitere Jahre problemlos reichen wird.
Habe jetzt keinen direkten Vergleich von Schlauch- zu Tubelessoption, aber würde mir nur im Notfall einen Schlauch reinbauen (vorausgesetzt ich bekomm den Reifen jemals wieder von der Felge runter  )

Diese Woche möchte ich beim Dude die Surly BFL auf der BR710 tubeless umrüsten, geplante knappe 900km mit Schlauch möchte ich meine Frau ungern fahren lassen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ohne Platten funktioniert. Ansonsten rollt der BFL auch schon so sehr sehr schön, wenn das noch besser wird, mag ich mich nicht beschweren.

Zurück zum Thema:
heute kamen zwei Ortlieb-Taschen für meinen Gepäckträger an. Passen wunderbar dank großzügiger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ich hatte ja so meine Bedenken mit dem runden Gepäckträger und der für Gepäckträger nicht gerade dünnen Streben.




5 Jahre Garantie gibt es auch darauf - gottseidank, denn nach 5 Minuten hat sich eine Naht gelöst und ich hatte eine Steckverbindung in meiner Hand -.-
Gleich zurückgesandt und hoffe, dass der Umtausch sehr schnell vollzogen wird. Die Zeit spielt mir ein wenig entgegen - und all die Feiertage im bayerischen Mai.

Ein Trangia-Kochset kam auch an. Nur sollte ich die Artikelbeschreibung zukünftig besser lesen:
https://www.campz.de/trangia-tundra-set-ii-d-cooking-set-708892.html
das man bei einem Kochset mit abgebildetem Spiritusbrenner davon ausgeht, auch einen Spiritusbrenner und co. zu erhalten, war natürlich Unfug... Gab zu dem Preis nur die Töpfe -.- Jetzt bestelle ich wohl den Rest einfach nach, scheint im Endeffekt sogar günstiger zu sein, als wenn ich ein wirkliches Kochset komplett gekauft hätte (wenn auch teurer als ich mir zuerst ausgemalt hatte).

Morgen kommt dann das Zelt an und einige weitere Bauteile für die Räder (Beleuchtung, Reparatur-Kits etc.) und die Rahmentasche für das andere Rad wurde nun auch schon von Alpkit versandt, ich kann die Briten nicht genug loben, großartigst!

Die Katzen bleiben natürlich daheim, Standortwechsel ist mit denen immer sone Sache ;-)

Grüße aus Nürnberg!


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Mai 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Hatte die Tubeless aufgebaut erhalten und bin auf dem Rad nie eine andere Reifenvariante gefahren. Hab mal etwas Milch nachgefüllt, klar, aber seit Jahren Pannenfrei!!! Für meine Belange passt Bud-Bud schon sehr gut, es ist selten, dass ich mir hinten mehr Grip wünsche oder tatsächlich mit dem Hinterrad durchdrehe. Wahrscheinlich aber lohnt sich der geringere Rollwiderstand schon für mich. Ausschlaggebend war aber auch die sehr große Stollenhöhe, die wohl noch weitere Jahre problemlos reichen wird.
> Habe jetzt keinen direkten Vergleich von Schlauch- zu Tubelessoption, aber würde mir nur im Notfall einen Schlauch reinbauen (vorausgesetzt ich bekomm den Reifen jemals wieder von der Felge runter  )
> 
> Diese Woche möchte ich beim Dude die Surly BFL auf der BR710 tubeless umrüsten, geplante knappe 900km mit Schlauch möchte ich meine Frau ungern fahren lassen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ohne Platten funktioniert. Ansonsten rollt der BFL auch schon so sehr sehr schön, wenn das noch besser wird, mag ich mich nicht beschweren.
> ...


Beachtliche CD-Sammlung


----------



## Gravelander (16. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Beachtliche CD-Sammlung


pah CDs, sind alles Tapes


----------



## hw_doc (16. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nee, nicht für jeden!
> Das ist so eine Sache: Wenn man mehrere Räder hat: Wo beginnt man und wo hört man auf?
> Vielleicht fühle ich mich auch von zuviel Wahlfreiheit überfordert...



... und die Wahl fiel auf diesen Brocken, wider Erwarten schnell vom Jelle geliefert:


----------



## BigJohn (16. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... und die Wahl fiel auf diesen Brocken, wider Erwarten schnell vom Jelle geliefert:
> Anhang anzeigen 730279


Fiel schreibt man mit V. Kann man hier irgendwo nachlesen


----------



## Gravelander (20. Mai 2018)

Dank dem Downhill Specialized-Laden in Nürnberg wurde nun gestern das Laufrad DT Swiss BR 710 mit der SON 28 15 150 und einer 203mm-Scheibe fertiggestellt. Nachgewogen sind es exakt 1642g. #SchwerbauRockt












Kommt auf den Bildern nicht so gut rüber, aber die Bremsscheibe wirkt gigantisch, im Vergleich zum vorigen Laufrad, aber insbesondere zu der 160mm im Hinterrad.




bin einfach froh, dass das gestern vor dem verlängerten Wochenende noch fertig geworden ist. Denn die FattyStripper mit den BlingStrip kamen nach 1,5 Monaten Versand (ohne Zollabholung) doch noch hier an. Hatte schon nicht mehr damit gerechnet und mir orangenes Felgenband und FattyStripper in Deutschland geholt.
So habe ich dann gleich mal mein erstes Tubeless-Projekt in die Hände genommen und nach einigen Schwierigkeiten und Baumarkteinkäufen dicht bekommen. Habe kein Druckmesser, aber gefühlt kein Druckverlust über die Nacht wahrgenommen )))
Hier noch frisch montiert mit den Strippern:




und hier mit Blitzlicht:








passt jedenfalls sehr gut zu dem orange des Dude.
Dann hat der Mechaniker noch die Kabelei des AppCon durchgeführt und mit selbstklebenden Leitungshaltern befestigt. Auch wenn es wohl keine große Sache war, bin ich froh, dass ich das ihn hab machen lassen. Ist sehr viel schöner geworden, als ich es mir vorgestellt hätte. Bei mir wäre es wieder irgendwas mit Kabelbindern ums Gabelrohr oder so geworden und er hat die Leitungen schön versteckt angebracht. Top Laden!
Hier nochmal ein Blick auf das Nabendynamo mit dem Steckanschluss:




Hier führt dann das Kabel des Nabendynamos in die wasserfeste Tasche des Gleichstromgeräts:




Tasche mal für das Bild geöffnet. Meine fotografischen Fähigkeiten sind noch sehr amateurhaft, aber vielleicht kann man doch sehen, dass links ein Kabelanschluss für die Lampen wäre und sich rechts dann der USB-Anschluss für alternative Geräte (kommt irgendwann noch, morgen testen wir mal das Telefon der Dame des Hauses) befindet.




Hatte ich auch wieder falsch verstanden (bei Elektronik hat meine Frau das bessere Verständnis), ich hatte angenommen, dass es 'nur' eine USB-Umwandlung gäbe und man sich entscheiden müsste, ob Licht oder Smartphone/GPS-Gerät. Nun ist es doch inkl. mitgeliefertem Verteiler für beides. Obwohl ich mich vorher viel um den AppCon belesen hatte, habe ich dazu nie was gehört oder eben überlesen. Jetzt muss ich mir doch noch überlegen mir Dynamoleuchten zu holen ;-)
Dann noch das ovale Kettenblatt montieren lassen:








und hier steht es nun, einen Tag später mit vollem Reifendruck, abgeschnittenen Strippern und ebenso neu hinzugekommener Fronttasche für die Reisekamera:








Jetzt kann man während der Fahrt das Frontrad nicht mehr sehen, einen Wermutstropfen gibts immer, aber dann eben Blick zurück zum durchsichtigen Plastik des hinteren Schutzblechs, da prangt das Profil des BFL in voller Pracht. ;-)

Jetzt fehlt nicht mehr soo viel. Die Rahmentasche für das Dude müsste die Tage hier ankommen, dann nur noch das Hinterrad ebenso tubeless aufbauen (meine Milch neigt sich dem Ende, falls nicht jemand aus Nürnberg noch ein wenig Stans übrig hat, wird das auf Mitte nächster Woche verschoben) und dann wird nur noch auf Zelt und Schlafsack gewartet, aber DPD versteckt das Zelt momentan seit einer halben Woche im Depot 3km entfernt -.- Vielleicht fahr ich Dienstag mal direkt dort vorbei, wenn es der Fahrer schon nicht schafft, das Paket endlich mal einzupacken. (andere machten leider gleiche Erfahrungen).

Schöne Pfingsten euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (21. Mai 2018)

Bitte das Bling-Bling-Tape im Auge behalten....es ist ja relativ steif und gerade bei den Öffnungen sieht man halt gerne so klrine Knicke. Mit der Zeit haben sich bei mir dies zu Brüchen entwickelt. Und letztens hat es bei meinem 26+ unterwegs einen lauten Knall getan und der Fattystripper ist durch so einen Riss "geplatzt"  Werde das wahrscheinlich am Fatbike jetzt auch rauswerfen, so schön es auch ist. 

Da half auch die Milch nichts mehr, blieb bloss noch 10km Fußmarsch....


----------



## Gravelander (21. Mai 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bitte das Bling-Bling-Tape im Auge behalten....es ist ja relativ steif und gerade bei den Öffnungen sieht man halt gerne so klrine Knicke. Mit der Zeit haben sich bei mir dies zu Brüchen entwickelt. Und letztens hat es bei meinem 26+ unterwegs einen lauten Knall getan und der Fattystripper ist durch so einen Riss "geplatzt"  Werde das wahrscheinlich am Fatbike jetzt auch rauswerfen, so schön es auch ist.
> 
> Da half auch die Milch nichts mehr, blieb bloss noch 10km Fußmarsch....



Oh Mann, das ist bitter, danke für den Hinweis!

Wie lang bist du mit dem Tape denn gefahren? Wir wollen ja gute zwei Wochen mit Gepäck radeln. In 12 Tagen gehts los.
Optisch ist das Band wirklich ein Traum, alternativ könnte man auch das alte Felgenband noch darüber legen um es 'abzusichern', auch wenn es der Gewichtsersparnis entgegen spräche.

Klar, dass ich keine Lust habe, das frisch montierte und momentan noch gut funktionierende System nochmal neu zu machen, aber Pannensicherheit ist und bleibt das Wichtigste, gerade, da wir uns auch im Ausland fernab, von Freunden/Bekannten, bewegen werden - und ich im Urlaub wenig unangenehme Überraschungen haben möchte.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (21. Mai 2018)

Ich habe dünnes 1mm Plastik Gewächshaus "Glas" aus dem Baumarkt zurecht geschnitten, und mit der 3M bling bling Folie beklebt. Danach mit 100mm breitem  Klebeband in die Felge geklebt und ich habe seit 2 Jahren Ruhe . Da drückt sich nichts durch


----------



## Rommos (21. Mai 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Oh Mann, das ist bitter, danke für den Hinweis!
> 
> Wie lang bist du mit dem Tape denn gefahren? Wir wollen ja gute zwei Wochen mit Gepäck radeln. In 12 Tagen gehts los.
> Optisch ist das Band wirklich ein Traum, alternativ könnte man auch das alte Felgenband noch darüber legen um es 'abzusichern', auch wenn es der Gewichtsersparnis entgegen spräche.
> ...



ist seit einem Jahr drauf gewesen, also keine Panik

einfach abundzu beim bikewash abchecken....


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Mai 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Super Rahmenset! Aber ich kann mich beherrschen...


Ich nicht  - aber ohne Pinion


----------



## BigJohn (23. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich nicht  - aber ohne Pinion


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. Mai 2018)

Ich habe meinem Bergamont Deer Hunter 6.0 neue Bremsen gegönnt. Jeweils vorne und und hinten die MT Trail Sport von Magura incl. 180er Storm Scheiben.  Heute gab es eine kleine Tour um sie einzubremsen. Fahre die Bremse auch schon an einem anderen Bike und finde sie sehr gut.


----------



## Peng999 (27. Mai 2018)

Surly Rules

Hinne neue Edna


----------



## Fatster (27. Mai 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 734315 Surly Rules
> 
> Hinne neue Edna



Leider geil!   .. und endlich mal ein Bike, an dem mir die weltbestrubbelndste  Gabel auch optisch gefällt


----------



## Peng999 (27. Mai 2018)

Das rote Dreieck ist extra für Reina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (27. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich nicht  - aber ohne Pinion


Würde dir dann das Pole abkaufen, wenn du es loswerden willst..


----------



## Fatster (27. Mai 2018)

Alleine schon das Wort Pole 

9:Zero:7 das läuft


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Mai 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Würde dir dann das Pole abkaufen, wenn du es loswerden willst..


Ich biete das doppelte


----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. Mai 2018)

[/IMG] 





Olli23 schrieb:


> Habe ich letztes Jahr auch gehabt! Ersatz habe ich von hier;
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Allo...Derailleur-Hanger-Hook-Parts/32287196983.html
> da die Nummer 18. Kam nach 7 Tagen an!
> Gruß Olli


Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp! Bei mir ist nun auch ein Päckchen aus Chen Zen angekommen nach ca. 2 Wochen.




;-)


----------



## Starter77 (29. Mai 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich biete das doppelte



Selbst bestellen - geht bestimmt schneller


----------



## Vighor (31. Mai 2018)

Neue Vecnum 170mm Movelock am Muru 
Wird am WE in der Eifel zusammen mit JJ Addix auf dem Hinterrad getestet


----------



## Speedskater (1. Juni 2018)

Nachdem der olle abgefahrene Jumbo Jim auf dem Flowtrail am Feldberg abgenippelt ist, war heute ein neuer in der Post.

Gleich mal auf die Waage mit dem Teil. 




Jetzt wird er vorne mit Latex-Pampe auf die Felge gezogen und am Sonntag wird im Taunus getestet.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juni 2018)

siehe auch >>hier<<


Und das hier, die Werbung verspricht "trocknet niemals aus", mal sehen...


----------



## Orbiter (1. Juni 2018)

@Speedskater Woran ist dein alter JJ gestorben? 
ich bin ein Freund von wenig Druck auf dem Reifen, und mache mir Gedanken um die Karkasse, die aktuell nach 1500 Km schon deutliche Quer Striemen vom Walken hat. und wie hoch sind diene Stollen in der Mitte, meine habe ich letzen Freitag aus purer langen Weile gemessen, Vorderrad 3,8 mm und Hinterrad 3 mm werden wohl 5mm mal gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (1. Juni 2018)

Der Reifen war schon nahe am Semislick, war kein großer Verlust. 
Ich fahre den Hintereifen mit 0,6 Bar und auf dem Flowtrail habe ich mir in die Lauffläche einen ca. 10mm Riss reingefahren. Der neue Reifen hat ca. 3,3 mm Stollen in der Mitte.


----------



## sigma7 (4. Juni 2018)

Nach dem Winter ist vor dem Winter...


----------



## Starter77 (5. Juni 2018)




----------



## trial_neuling (6. Juni 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... und die Wahl fiel auf diesen Brocken, wider Erwarten schnell vom Jelle geliefert:
> Anhang anzeigen 730279


Gibt es mal ein Bild in montiertem Zustand und eventuell erste Fahreindrücke?


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Juni 2018)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Gibt es mal ein Bild in montiertem Zustand und eventuell erste Fahreindrücke?



Ich hab vor 14 Tagen auf ein Käffchen bei Jelle vorbeigeschaut und den Lenker mitgenommen. Schaut gut aus und macht Spaß, das Ding!
Tendenziell sieht es aber so aus, dass ich ihn noch auf 780 mm kürzen werde.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juni 2018)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Gibt es mal ein Bild in montiertem Zustand und eventuell erste Fahreindrücke?



Also mit Bildern kann ich tatsächlich nicht dienen - die Formula-Bremse am Commando macht mich irre.  

Generell kann ich aber sagen, dass es ein schöner Lenker ist und sich toll am Bike macht. Ich sympathisiere ja schon länger mit Lenkern ab 12 Grad Kröpfung und hab bislang nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. So auch mit dem Lenker.
Größtes Manko ist wohl das Gewicht, gefolgt von Preis und derzeit: Lieferstatus.
Dafür, dass er wohl auch nur in Asien von nem Band läuft, ist der Preis schon recht hoch gegriffen.



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 14 Tagen auf ein Käffchen bei Jelle vorbeigeschaut und den Lenker mitgenommen. Schaut gut aus und macht Spaß, das Ding!
> Tendenziell sieht es aber so aus, dass ich ihn noch auf 780 mm kürzen werde.



Das ist lustig - genau mit dem Gedanken, etwas von der Breite abzutragen, trage ich mich auch!  B)
Aber eigentlich macht man das ja nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (6. Juni 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Das ist lustig - genau mit dem Gedanken, etwas von der Breite abzutragen, trage ich mich auch! B)
> Aber eigentlich macht man das ja nicht...



Naja, es ist halt so, dass ich auf der Trail-Krampe einen 780 mm breiten Lenker fahre (SQlab 3OX mit 16°). Das ist im Grunde genommen das "Baller-Rad" und da möchte ich mich beim Umstieg nicht auch noch an die geringere Breite gewöhnen müssen. 

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt, derzeit ist noch ein anderer Lenker ähnlicher Gattung zu mir unterwegs.  Just heute kam die Mail mit der Trackingnummer.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juni 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Naja, es ist halt so, dass ich auf der Trail-Krampe einen 780 mm breiten Lenker fahre (SQlab 3OX mit 16°). Das ist im Grunde genommen das "Baller-Rad" und da möchte ich mich beim Umstieg nicht auch noch an die geringere Breite gewöhnen müssen.
> 
> Naja, ich bin mal gespannt, derzeit ist noch ein anderer Lenker ähnlicher Gattung zu mir unterwegs.  Just heute kam die Mail mit der Trackingnummer.



Ist es ein Hunter?


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Juni 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist es ein Hunter?



Nein, ein Seltsamer.


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2018)

Zweiter Versuch - dieses Mal mit Serienreife:




Dank an @Pepe75!
Ich glaub, ich werf sie erstmal ins kleine Fatboy!


----------



## -zor- (7. Juni 2018)

mutig


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> mutig



Wir können sie ja zwecks Vergleichbarkeit auf derselben Strecke fahren. Dann muss ich aber auch wieder mit dem Grashüpfer nach Berlin und mir wieder ne Menge Gepäck aufladen...
Wenn wir uns in Stendal treffen, würde ich mich vielleicht drauf einlassen!  B)


----------



## sigma7 (7. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## sigma7 (7. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## sigma7 (7. Juni 2018)

2008er Magura Marta (NOS) , für das Surly ECR.


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe Dir taugt die Marta,  ich kann mich da an einige Probleme in meinem Umfeld erinnern. ...


Bei mir gibt es ein neues Cockpit fürs Fatty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (8. Juni 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Dir taugt die Marta,  ich kann mich da an einige Probleme in meinem Umfeld erinnern. ...


Ich denke  schon, ich fahre diese Generation an 3 Rädern, die erste ist jetzt 12 Jahre in Betrieb


----------



## Turboturtle (9. Juni 2018)

Das Verpackungsdesign gefällt mir sehr gut 





Da meine originalen Jumbo Jim’s runter sind und mir gut gefallen haben, gibts jetzt die neue Version etwas größer 

Gruß Niclas


----------



## hw_doc (9. Juni 2018)

Turboturtle schrieb:


> Das Verpackungsdesign gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 739166
> 
> ...



Ich suche wirklich runtergefahrene JJs - möglichst mit 4,8"!

Welches Maß haben Deine? Gerne auch als PN!


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. Juni 2018)

Neue Verschleißteile für das Bulls Monster:


----------



## nailz (10. Juni 2018)

Nicht direkt gekauft, aber ich denke, es gehört hier rein .....
Eigentlich wollte ich mir schnell einen fatten Ständer  schnell zusammenschrauben, aber da sah sich mein Vater in seiner Schreinerehre gekränkt.
Eiche massiv geölt - kann man so machen


----------



## Vighor (10. Juni 2018)

nailz schrieb:


> Nicht direkt gekauft, aber ich denke, es gehört hier rein .....
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir schnell einen fatten Ständer  schnell zusammenschrauben, aber da sah sich mein Vater in seiner Schreinerehre gekränkt.
> Eiche massiv geölt - kann man so machen
> Anhang anzeigen 739614 Anhang anzeigen 739616


Sieht um einiges professioneller als mein Eigenbau mit Hornbach Latten aus  Das kann man sich auch gut ins Wohnzimmer stellen


----------



## nailz (10. Juni 2018)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das kann man sich auch gut ins Wohnzimmer stellen


Diese Diskussionsrunde erspare ich mir lieber  Hat beim Motorrad schon nicht funktioniert als wir noch ebenerdig wohnten


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Juni 2018)

Also ich lebe ja allein und muss niemanden fragen, wo ich und wie ich meine Bikes platziere.


----------



## nailz (11. Juni 2018)

Irgendwie ist meine Werkstatt/Garage ja mein Wohnzimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Juni 2018)

nailz schrieb:


> Diese Diskussionsrunde erspare ich mir lieber  Hat beim Motorrad schon nicht funktioniert als wir noch ebenerdig wohnten



ich kannte da mal einen zu Moped Zeiten, der hatte einen Wintergarten zur Strasse hin und seine 3 Moped´s im Winter drin stehen, da haben dann schon mal Leute angehalten und den Eingang zum Laden gesucht 

meine *B*ikes sind alle Kellerkinder,  aber das passt schon... 

damit es nicht zu sehr offtopic ist, ich hab mir einene neuen Shimano XT Bremsgriffeinheit gekauft, da die alte einen Haarriss hat, kein Wunder das die Fuhre nur noch unwillig aufs Vorderrad wollte


----------



## Fatster (12. Juni 2018)

Immer wenn Du denkst, das klappt nicht mehr,
kommt von „irgendwo“ ne SURLY RDS her. 



 

Nicht „neu“ und nicht „gekauft“, deshalb einen umso größeren Dank an @hw_doc


----------



## sigma7 (12. Juni 2018)

Syntace P6 7075 (27.2x300), für das Surly ECR


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Juni 2018)

ich hab mich gerade gefragt warum du nicht die Carbon Variante genommen hast, dann hab ich die Preise gesehn 
Alu ist


----------



## sigma7 (13. Juni 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hab mich gerade gefragt warum du nicht die Carbon Variante genommen hast


Weil ich die urspünglich geplante Syntace P6 der ersten Generation (aus 2008) in einem weiteren (Neu-) Aufbau nutzte und Alu gegenüber Abrieb (durch RD Viscacha) resistenter ist. Gegenüber der P6 in 27.2x400 ist die P6 7075 in 27.2x300 sogar etwas leichter .







 


@fatbikepeg: ja, passt besser zum Surly


----------



## fatbikepeg (13. Juni 2018)

Hä? Wie? Watt? 
Wasn das da für ne dürre Krücke??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Bisschen was für das Farley.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## captnchaos (15. Juni 2018)

Endlich eine gute und platzsparende Wandhalterung für Fatties ;-)


----------



## JeffKirs (17. Juni 2018)

Nachdem die geschenkten Felgen vor zwei Wochen ihren Geist aufgegeben haben kam das hier gestern bei mir an:


 

Nen neuen XT-Shifter gabs auch...


----------



## hw_doc (17. Juni 2018)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Nachdem die geschenkten Felgen vor zwei Wochen ihren Geist aufgegeben haben kam das hier gestern bei mir an:
> Anhang anzeigen 742626
> 
> Nen neuen XT-Shifter gabs auch...



Sollte halten!
Hoffentlich setzt sich das Hope-Orange am Bike durch...


----------



## JeffKirs (18. Juni 2018)

Das Bike hat genügend Orange abbekommen:



Reicht das? Auf dem Bild sind noch die alten Felgen und das kleine 30er KB


----------



## hw_doc (18. Juni 2018)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Das Bike hat genügend Orange abbekommen:Anhang anzeigen 742756
> 
> Reicht das? Auf dem Bild sind noch die alten Felgen und das kleine 30er KB



Das von Race Face am Lenker bspw. beißt sich mit Hope - das meinte ich!


----------



## JeffKirs (18. Juni 2018)

Das war schon klar, dass RaceFace und Hope nicht ganz passen. Mir gefällts trotzdem. Ob das jetzt 100% passt oder nicht. Finde mal n 785er Lenker in orange der auch was taugt und lieferbar ist. Ich kann damit gut leben, zumal die Fuhre jetzt Schlauchlos fährt.
Außerdem ist das hier der schaut mal was ich neues gekauft habe und nicht der die Farben passen nicht Faden


----------



## himbeerquark (18. Juni 2018)

Wenn das dicke den Kinderanhänger zieht und die Frau neben dran fährt, geht nix über synchronisierte Blinkies


----------



## klausklein (21. Juni 2018)

Habe mir eine neue Flasche mit Glas geholt.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Juni 2018)

Schade, dass Kuba nicht mehr zu retten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (21. Juni 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schade, dass Kuba nicht mehr zu retten ist



... sagt wer?


----------



## BigJohn (21. Juni 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... sagt wer?


Der kommende Samstag, den ich zuhause verbringe?


----------



## cluso (21. Juni 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 740960
> 
> 
> @fatbikepeg: ja, passt besser zum Surly



Oooh, die schönen Germans Rennräder...meines war mir leider ein Tick zu groß...fuhr sich aber genial.
Halte es in Ehren das gute Stück.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (26. Juni 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Neue Verschleißteile für das Bulls Monster:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 739237


War länger nicht mehr hier, daher die Frage: wo ist dein Eiscremelaster?!


----------



## fatbikepeg (26. Juni 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> War länger nicht mehr hier, daher die Frage: wo ist dein Eiscremelaster?!


Keine Sorge, der Truck steht neben dem Bulls im Wohnzimmer. Der ist nur aktuell nicht richtig nutzbar - die Bremsen müssen entlüftet und das Tretlager getauscht werden. Mitte Juli kommt ein Bursche aus Bielefeld zu Besuch und der hilft mir am Truck wieder alles in Ordnung zu bringen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Juni 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, der Truck steht neben dem Bulls im Wohnzimmer. Der ist nur aktuell nicht richtig nutzbar - die Bremsen müssen entlüftet und das Tretlager getauscht werden. Mitte Juli kommt ein Bursche aus Bielefeld zu Besuch und der hilft mir am Truck wieder alles in Ordnung zu bringen.


Wer könnte denn dieser Pursche wohl sein!?


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wer könnte denn dieser Pursche wohl sein!?


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2018)

Woscheinlich jemand aus dem Forum?


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Juli 2018)

Neue Sohle fürs Dickerchen:kann es sein das der Addix geschmeidiger rollt? Dazu noch ein Sommerhelm ultralight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Juli 2018)

Smartphone Halter von SP Connect 


 Topeak Rahmentasche 

Zu den Feierlichkeiten zu meinem Jahrestag gab es sehr geile Geschenke von meiner Frau 

Auf das SP Connect Zeug hatte ich schon lange ein Auge geworfen. Vor allem kann ich daran auch meine Action Cam befestigen. Das i Tüpfelchen ist dass ich das ganze auch am Motorrad nutzen kann.


----------



## sigma7 (9. Juli 2018)

Voile Straps in M und XL


----------



## Berganbeter (13. Juli 2018)

Getränkkühltasche:


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (14. Juli 2018)

Die Neugierde hat mich zu der Bestellung getrieben:



 

Die erste Testfahrt wahr schonmal nicht schlecht. Ich hoffe ja so etwas besser voran zu kommen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Juli 2018)

Schuhgröße 48  Kannst du über‘s Wasser gehen?


----------



## Basilisk (14. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht nicht übers Wasser "gehen", aber mit dem Fatbike können wir doch alle übers Wasser fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (14. Juli 2018)

Die müssen so groß sein sonst kipp ich mit 195cm doch nach vorne um........

Oder die fallen einfach nur klein aus meist reicht mir auch eine 46-47


----------



## bikebecker (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Da kann ich mit halten .



Ist nur Größe 47 habe aber auch nur 193cm.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juli 2018)

Und damit erwartest du dir guten Grip auf dem Pedal?


----------



## bikebecker (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo 
Ja, und auf dem Fels.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## rsu (15. Juli 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da kann ich mit halten .
> Anhang anzeigen 752428
> Ist nur Größe 47 habe aber auch nur 193cm.
> Gruß bikebecker



Berichte mal wie der Grip auf dem Pedal so ist. Hast Du den Vergleich zu normalen 5.10 wie Impact oder Freeride?


----------



## bikebecker (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Ja, ich habe auch andere 5.10 und Wanderschuhe wie die Adidas Terrex, aber im Moment ist es hier noch zu warm für die hohen Schuhe. Sind aber bald in den Dolmiten und werde berichten .
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## klausklein (16. Juli 2018)

Mein Tune Freilauf hat mal wieder versagt. Also drei neue Sperrklinken.



Aber es gab auch was erfreuliches neue Pedale mit kurzer Achse.
Q-faktor minus 6mm.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und damit erwartest du dir guten Grip auf dem Pedal?



Kannst knicken.
Ich hab Schuhe mit der gleichen Sohle. 
Selbst zum Felszustieg (Herstellerangabe) = Bikebergsteigen / Wandern finde ich die Schuhe ungeeignet. Viel zu harte Sohle. 
Ist ja aber nur meine Meinung....


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juli 2018)

klausklein schrieb:


> Mein Tune Freilauf hat mal wieder versagt. Also drei neue Sperrklinken.
> Anhang anzeigen 752964
> Aber es gab auch was erfreuliches neue Pedale mit kurzer Achse.
> Q-faktor minus 6mm.
> Anhang anzeigen 752966



Du alter Schweretäter - hast Du zwischenzeitlich ein paar Kilo zugelegt?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kannst knicken.
> Ich hab Schuhe mit der gleichen Sohle.
> Selbst zum Felszustieg (Herstellerangabe) = Bikebergsteigen / Wandern finde ich die Schuhe ungeeignet. Viel zu harte Sohle.
> Ist ja aber nur meine Meinung....



Also zum Wandern find ich ihn gut. Habe damit schon mehrere 1000hms Wanderungen im Gebirge gemacht.
Sowohl auf Fels und auch im Schotterhang...und auf Restschnee komme ich damit super zurecht. Habe sogar beide Varianten, sprich Leder und Kunstzeug.

Am Pedal aber eine Katastrophe, die Pins finden da niergends halt. Zum Radeln für mich absolut ungeeignet.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. Juli 2018)

Meine Frage hat ja eine ähnliche Meinung abgedeutet


----------



## kamil_ (21. Juli 2018)

Habe mir auch mal was gegönnt.
Bei 40 Euro konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Fatster (21. Juli 2018)

E-Porno-Teil  


 



Eine für Alle


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (21. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> E-Porno-Teil
> Anhang anzeigen 754767 Anhang anzeigen 754768
> 
> Eine für Alle


Fahre die auch am Fatty. Sehr cool!


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> E-Porno-Teil
> Anhang anzeigen 754767 Anhang anzeigen 754768
> 
> Eine für Alle



Immer schön laden - hab neulich gesehen, was passiert, wenn sie nicht mehr will - das war ziemlich doof...


----------



## Fatster (21. Juli 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Immer schön laden - hab neulich gesehen, was passiert, wenn sie nicht mehr will - das war ziemlich doof...



Meine will immer!


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Meine will immer!



Eure Beziehung ist doch noch soo frisch!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. Juli 2018)

JJ 4.4 Addix Light Skin löst den abgefahrenen 4.8er PaceStar am Touren Fatty ab. Natürlich Tubeless 

Passt optisch auch besser zum schmalen Barbegazi an der Front. Positiver Nebeneffekt, der Lenkwinkel ist nun flacher und fühlt sich auch besser an.


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (22. Juli 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 755286



Ne Hängematte bis 200kg? 
Hömma, will ich *wissen*, mit wem Du gedenkst diese zu teilen?


----------



## rsu (22. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ne Hängematte bis 200kg?
> Hömma, will ich *wissen*, mit wem Du gedenkst diese zu teilen?



Mit dem Fatty natürlich, aber ob das Dude Übergewicht hat?


----------



## Berganbeter (22. Juli 2018)

Sind das Gurte für die Hängematte?Wenn ja,lass die schweren Karabiner zuhause.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ne Hängematte bis 200kg?
> Hömma, will ich *wissen*, mit wem Du gedenkst diese zu teilen?



Blaue Elefanten sollen schwer sein ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Juli 2018)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Sind das Gurte für die Hängematte?Wenn ja,lass die schweren Karabiner zuhause.



So schwer sind die auch wieder nicht


----------



## Deleted468118 (23. Juli 2018)

Chillen am Morteratsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (25. Juli 2018)

Gabel (Salsa Bearpaw Aluminium) ist neu, Steuersatz (Cane Creek 40) auch, aber den sieht man nur bedingt. Beides wurde heute montiert. Die i9 Endcaps für die Steckachse lagen schon länger in der Schublade, der Sunrise Bar wurde verfügbar dank des gelben Ungetüms.


----------



## kamil_ (27. Juli 2018)

Heute wurde mein Vorbau geliefert.
Das Cockpit ist jetzt perfekt nach meinen Bedürfnissen abgestimmt.


----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2018)

Nr. 7 lebt!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (28. Juli 2018)

Habe die Pedalen gewechselt und bin damit von Flat auf Klick umgestiegen. Ich hatte mich ursprünglich für Flats entschieden, um mich sicherer zu fühlen/schneller runter zu kommen, aber unter'm Strich habe ich mich eher unsicher gefühlt, da ich nie die richtige Position gefunden habe! Klickies fahre ich an allen anderen Rädern bis auf am Fully und nun also auch am Fatty. Diese ganz speziell fühlen sich eh fast an wie Flats durch den Käfig, bin mega happy.

Renthal Fatbar fahre ich schon länger und nun auch mit Apex Vorbau! #leidergeil


----------



## ziploader (28. Juli 2018)

Wenn du Schuhe mit Grip auf Pedale und Fels haben willst, nimm Wanderschuhe. Mache ich auch, wenn ich kombiniert (Bike&Hike) unterwegs bin.


----------



## piazza (28. Juli 2018)

Und der Plural von Pedal ist immer noch: Pedale, ohne "n" (Klugscheißmodus aus)


----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juli 2018)




----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Juli 2018)

Ohne Tomate?


----------



## Deleted468118 (29. Juli 2018)

No Tomato sonst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (29. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nr. 7 lebt!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 757284



Bevor ich in der IBC die Schwarmintellideppen bemühe ....
Könntest du mir die Breite/Dicke des Sattels ausmessen, also die max Bremssatteldicke?!


----------



## Mr_Slow (30. Juli 2018)

Bin zwar nicht @Fatster,
mein Schätzeisen behauptet 41,5 mm


----------



## nailz (1. August 2018)

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2018)

.


----------



## cluso (8. August 2018)

Reveloop Schläuche fürs Fattie...

Fühlen sich bei der ersten Probefahrt ganz gut an.
Merke eher das geringere Gewicht als das andere Material (bin vermutlich aber zu unsensibel).


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. August 2018)

cluso schrieb:


> Reveloop Schläuche fürs Fattie...
> 
> Fühlen sich bei der ersten Probefahrt ganz gut an.
> Merke eher das geringere Gewicht als das andere Material (bin vermutlich aber zu unsensibel).



Moin.
Wo hast Du sie gekauft?


----------



## cluso (8. August 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Moin.
> Wo hast Du sie gekauft?



Kamen von einem netten User hier.


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. August 2018)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. August 2018)

Upgrade!! Aus 1000 wurde 1030... Jetzt auch Fatbike-Spezifisch  Am Logo mit fetten Reifen müssen sie aber noch arbeiten... Hauptsache ein halbes Zoll größerer Bildschirm für die müden Augen und ein deutlich länger durchhaltender Akku.
Danke @klausklein für die Anregung bzw. schäm Dich, dass Du ein weiteres Loch in meinem Geldbeutel verursacht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. August 2018)

Shit, mein oller Oregon 600 hat kein Fätbike-Modus, den muss ich dann wohl in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## kamil_ (10. August 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Jetzt auch Fatbike-Spezifisch


Habe ich was verpasst oder was genau kann dieser Modus ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. August 2018)

Ist nur ein Gag  Man kann Fahrprofile anlegen und dabei eigene Namen vergeben. Ich hab eins mit "Fatbike" und eins mit "Enduro" angelegt. Dann kann man nachher sehen, wie oft und viel man mit den verschiedenen Bikes gefahren ist. Und man hätte theoretisch die Möglichkeit, andere Anzeigefelder etc. zu wählen je nach Aktivitätstyp. Aber tatsächlich nur Spielerei. Aber natürlich ein super Vorwand, um sein olles Oregon 600 in Rente zu schicken , das abgesehen davon ein super Gerät ist, das ich selber mal hatte. War mir nur zu dick, was aber wiederum eine Eigenschaft ist, die auch irgendwie gut zum Fatbike passt...


----------



## BigJohn (10. August 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Upgrade!! Aus 1000 wurde 1030... Jetzt auch Fatbike-Spezifisch  Am Logo mit fetten Reifen müssen sie aber noch arbeiten... Hauptsache ein halbes Zoll größerer Bildschirm für die müden Augen und ein deutlich länger durchhaltender Akku.
> Danke @klausklein für die Anregung bzw. schäm Dich, dass Du ein weiteres Loch in meinem Geldbeutel verursacht hast
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 761081


Ach komm, du stehst doch auf Löcher in deinem Geldbeutel


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. August 2018)

Kann man so nicht sagen, ich kann nur manchmal den Verlockungen des Marktes nicht widerstehen


----------



## kamil_ (10. August 2018)

Wer kennt das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (14. August 2018)

gestern abgeholt....





gruss accu


----------



## Fabeymer (17. August 2018)

Zwei neue Bremsscheiben plus Beläge von Trickstuff.


----------



## fatbikepeg (19. August 2018)

Auf mehr Fahrkomfort auf längeren Touren hoffend hab ich für das Pugs nen Riser gekauft (n8tive 760x31.8mm)






An jedem Ende mussten 3cm weichen... 
danach noch brav die Kanten glatt gefeilt und entgratet..






Schon viel besser...


----------



## Berganbeter (1. September 2018)

Neue Packtaschen: ist einfach die beste Lösung für mich:mit einer hab ich mehr als Platz genug für den Badeausflug,mit beiden im Sommer genug Platz für einen Overnighter mit Zelt.Mir ist das Bikepackingdingens  teilweise zu nervig und ich möchte auch keinen Rucksack mehr brauchen müssen.Wenn die Taschen einmal eingestellt sind ist es ein Handgriff sie auf den Gepäckträger zu hängen oder abzunehmen.Es sind die Ortlieb Cityroller oder auch Frontroller.


----------



## Bullbaer (2. September 2018)

@Berganbeter 
Zeig bitte mal den Ständer von der Seite...


----------



## Berganbeter (2. September 2018)

Bitteschön:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. September 2018)




----------



## Speedskater (12. September 2018)

Schicke Farbe!
Wo finden wir den Aufbauthread?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. September 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Schicke Farbe!
> Wo finden wir den Aufbauthread?


Kommt keiner!
Der ist Reserve 
Ne Quatsch,weiß noch nicht so genau was ich damit mache.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. September 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 771927@Der Kokopelli  Harald,hast mir den „Gewinner“ gegeben,weil du mal wieder auf dem Kalenderbild zu sehen bist!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (15. September 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kommt keiner!
> Der ist Reserve
> Ne Quatsch,weiß noch nicht so genau was ich damit mache.



Dann kaufst Du Rahmen so wie Frauen Handtaschen.
Ich weiß immer sehr genau was ich mit einem Rahmen mache.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. September 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli Harald,hast mir den „Gewinner“ gegeben,weil du mal wieder auf dem Kalenderbild zu sehen bist!?


Ja auch, das war quasi ein Bonus  Aber ich finde sowohl den Rahmen als auch die Lackierung wunderschön!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. September 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dann kaufst Du Rahmen so wir Frauen Handtaschen.
> Ich weiß immer sehr genau was ich mit einem Rahmen machen.


Genau!
Deshalb freue ich mich ja auch,wenn meine Gattin mal wieder eine neue Handtasche braucht!


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. September 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 771927



Um was genau handelt es sich den dabei, mein Interesse ist geweckt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. September 2018)

Ich tippe mal ein orange lackiertes Meles, das fast genauso aussieht wie ein Specialized Fatboy Carbon, aber eben nur fast.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. September 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal ein orange lackiertes Meles, das fast genauso aussieht wie ein Specialized Fatboy Carbon, aber eben nur fast.


Stimmt!
Laut Aussage des Inauftraggebers,soll der Rahmen sogar in der *selben* Bude gefertigt worden sein!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. September 2018)

Mögliche Variante mit 29“


----------



## Rommos (18. September 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Mögliche Variante mit 29“Anhang anzeigen 774205


ginge 29+ auch rein?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. September 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ginge 29+ auch rein?


Sehe ich kein Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. September 2018)

Spannung!


----------



## -zor- (21. September 2018)

geiles Teil... sehr schön also noch ein ssp Aufbau


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. September 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> geiles Teil... sehr schön also noch ein ssp Aufbau


Was hast du für eine Übersetzung gewählt,Stefan?


----------



## -zor- (22. September 2018)

am Monkey mit 29x2.4er.  => 32 / 16
am Krampus mit 29x3.0er => 30 / 16

komme damit im Gelände hier in Brandenburg eigentlich überall zurecht 
wird halt nur auf Radwegen und Straße bissle dünn, aber da fährt man ja selten 

was machst du rauf?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. September 2018)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen 28/14 und 26/14.
Aber dann mit 4.6“
Beim 29er Laufradsatz ,weiß ich noch nicht!


----------



## -zor- (22. September 2018)

bei dem 29er Radsatz würde ich dann bei 28 / 14 beginnen und nach bedarf anpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (27. September 2018)

Eigentlich war ich nur auf der Suche nach einem Felgen Paar ...



 

....


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. September 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich nur auf der Suche nach einem Felgen Paar ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 777448
> 
> ....



Schick mal gleich rüber, ich hab hier noch nen Rahmen


----------



## cherokee190 (28. September 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Schick mal gleich rüber, ich hab hier noch nen Rahmen



Ich denke, zumindest das Hinterrad wird nicht passen


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich gedacht als Farbtupfer für ein graues Fahrrad, aber sie harmonieren so gut mit den Speichen und dürfen deswegen auch mal ans Dickerchen, wenn mehr (oder anders platzierter) Laderaum benötigt wird.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Oktober 2018)

Was ist denn da drin 
Und wo gibts die Dinger


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Oktober 2018)

Neues Packset schon mal Probeweise für nächstes Jahr montiert


----------



## Peng999 (3. Oktober 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Neues Packset schon mal Probeweise für nächstes Jahr montiert



Was haste nächstes Jahre vor ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Oktober 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Was haste nächstes Jahre vor ?



Bin mir noch nicht sicher was es wird 
Entweder Alpencross , oder eine Tour in Germania , oder .....


----------



## hw_doc (3. Oktober 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher was es wird
> Entweder Alpencross , oder eine Tour in Germania , oder .....



Falls Du darüber nachdenken solltest, einen Teil des Deutschland-Trails aus der Bike zu fahren:


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Oktober 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Falls Du darüber nachdenken solltest, einen Teil des Deutschland-Trails aus der Bike zu fahren:



Das wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (5. Oktober 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 779682


Wie werden diese befestigt?


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Oktober 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Wie werden diese befestigt?



Das funktioniert zusammen mit dem Manything Cage.


----------



## annos (8. Oktober 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Eigentlich gedacht als Farbtupfer für ein graues Fahrrad, aber sie harmonieren so gut mit den Speichen und dürfen deswegen auch mal ans Dickerchen, wenn mehr (oder anders platzierter) Laderaum benötigt wird.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 779682


Was sind das denn für Taschen? Selbst genäht oder kann man die auch irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Oktober 2018)

annos schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Taschen? Selbst genäht oder kann man die auch irgendwo kaufen?



Selbst nähen kann ich (leider) nicht, die Taschen kommen von Andrew The Maker.


----------



## Tomwptp (20. Oktober 2018)

Frisch aufgebaute Laufräder


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Oktober 2018)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Frisch aufgebaute Laufräder


Welche Reifengröße haste aufgezogen?


----------



## Tomwptp (20. Oktober 2018)

G-One 27.5 in 2.8, ist für das Strandrennen in Holland gedacht. Rollt wie die Hölle bei 1,1Bar. Später sollen 3.0 Reifen drauf. Ich bin durch den Artikel von Gomez bei Fatbike.com auf die Idee gekommen. Ist echt eine Ergänzung, mal als Trailbike, mal als schnelles MTB.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. Oktober 2018)

Wollte ich schon immer mal probieren, 
Testfahrt folgt ...


----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2018)

Post aus Bloomington, MS!



 

Großes Kompliment an den Support von Salsa - in unter einer Woche erreichte mich das Ersatzteil in einem Karton, in den auch zwei Schuhe Größe 50 gepasst hätten!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (21. Oktober 2018)

@hw_doc: Nur das Emblem, oder auch Aufkleber?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Oktober 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> @hw_doc: Nur das Emblem, oder auch Aufkleber?


Bist du blind?


----------



## hw_doc (21. Oktober 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> @hw_doc: Nur das Emblem, oder auch Aufkleber?



Die Aufkleber waren eine Dreingabe, gefragt hatte ich nur nach dem Headbadge.


----------



## hw_doc (21. Oktober 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> @hw_doc: Nur das Emblem, oder auch Aufkleber?



Die Aufkleber waren eine Dreingabe, gefragt hatte ich nur nach dem Headbadge.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2018)

20 Euro investiert für 12 Gramm


----------



## rsu (25. Oktober 2018)

Endlich kann man die DT BigRide Naben auch gleich mit Sram Freilauf ordern und SS Endkappen sind auch gleich mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (26. Oktober 2018)

Für die nächsten Übernachtungen am Berg ...


----------



## rsu (29. Oktober 2018)

Ein etwas grösseres Teil  Aufbau dürfte aber etwas dauern...


----------



## Starter77 (29. Oktober 2018)

Beargrease?


----------



## rsu (29. Oktober 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Beargrease?



Ja


----------



## Starter77 (29. Oktober 2018)

Viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Oktober 2018)

In „S“?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Oktober 2018)

Sehr geil viel Spaß damit


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Oktober 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> In „S“?


Nein, ist 19 Zoll.


----------



## rsu (29. Oktober 2018)

Danke, werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten was den Aufbau angeht. Vielleicht fange ich damit ja am WE an...

Wird farblich eine kleine Herausforderung, soll ja nicht überladen werden

PS: ein S Bike/Rahmen würde ich immer noch suchen, aber muss günstig sein. Neu oder gebraucht in gutem Zustand


----------



## hw_doc (29. Oktober 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> Danke, werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten was den Aufbau angeht. Vielleicht fange ich damit ja am WE an...



Falls Du eine schönere Ahead-Kappe im Auge hast, als die mitgelieferte:
 

Supacaz haben da vielleicht was:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (30. Oktober 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> Ein etwas grösseres Teil  Aufbau dürfte aber etwas dauern...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 789318



soll das dein Stadtrad werden?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. Oktober 2018)

*Ist heute wieder wie Weihnachten 
---------------------------------------------------


 *


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Oktober 2018)

Jeder Tag sollte wie Weihnachten sein, 
man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nix...


----------



## sigma7 (2. November 2018)

Inspiration...


----------



## sigma7 (2. November 2018)

Neue Gabel für das Mukluk


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. November 2018)

Die Kingpin ist echt hübsch! Hattest du sie mal auf der Waage?


----------



## sigma7 (2. November 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Kingpin ist echt hübsch! Hattest du sie mal auf der Waage?


Die Kingpin ist eine Bearpaw (https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=85783) und wiegt ohne Steckachse 752g (ungekürzt). Die Kingpin ist einzeln nur als Kingpin Deluxe, also mit Schaft aus Carbon, erhältlich. An einem Rad, welches auf (Flug-) Reisen dabei ist, halte ich das nicht für sinnvoll.


----------



## Starter77 (5. November 2018)

Nur ne Kleinigkeit


----------



## hw_doc (5. November 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Nur ne Kleinigkeit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 791747



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!
Hab an einem Aufbau auch blaues Band (so übernommen) und würd es wohl selbst nicht (mehr) verbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (5. November 2018)

Warum nicht mehr?


----------



## hw_doc (5. November 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Warum nicht mehr?



Ich find's "too much".


----------



## Starter77 (5. November 2018)

Beim OnOne?
Oder bei einem anderen?

Bei mir wäre es der einzige Farbtupfer an einem komplett schwarzen Bike.


----------



## hw_doc (5. November 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Beim OnOne?
> Oder bei einem anderen?
> 
> Bei mir wäre es der einzige Farbtupfer an einem komplett schwarzen Bike.



Genau!
Aber ich sag ja: "Bin gespannt"


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (5. November 2018)

Das blaue Felgenband sieht echt gut aus in Combi mit nem 2xl auf ner DT Swiss wie ich die Tage feststellen durfte.
Aber ich bin auch sehr gespannt wie das dann an dem Farly wirkt das gerade fürn Kumpel aufgebaut wird.


----------



## cherokee190 (6. November 2018)

Genau, blaues Felgenband ist .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (7. November 2018)

Heute kam ein Paket mit den Carbon Schutzplasten für meinen Halb-Moppel.


----------



## Rommos (7. November 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute kam ein Paket mit den Carbon Schutzplasten für meinen Halb-Moppel.


 ....hättest du ein paar Infos wie z.B. Breite und Bezugsquelle für mich?
Merci


----------



## Speedskater (8. November 2018)

Moin Rommos,

ich haben seit 2016 nach passenden Schutzblechen für meinen Halb-Moppel gesucht und jetzt gibt es endlich Schutzbleche die würdig sind an Moppelchen geschraubt zu werden. Ich hatte Schutzbleche für 27,5+ , breite 90 mm bestellt und habe das mal dran gehalten, das passt.  
Die Schutzbleche gibt's hier in verschiedenen Größen und Breiten, passend von Rennrad bis 29+, glänzend oder matt. Maximale Breite ist 100 mm, Befestigungsmaterial ist auch dabei, aber für die Montage werde ich noch paar Teile aus Titan drehen und fräsen, damit das zum Rahmen passt.

Zur Bestellung einfach per Mail anfragen, das war günstiger, als der Preis den der Konfigurator ausgegeben hat. 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Rommos (8. November 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Moin Rommos,
> 
> ich haben seit 2016 nach passenden Schutzblechen für meinen Halb-Moppel gesucht und jetzt gibt es endlich Schutzbleche die würdig sind an Moppelchen geschraubt zu werden. Ich hatte Schutzbleche für 27,5+ , breite 90 mm bestellt und habe das mal dran gehalten, das passt.
> Die Schutzbleche gibt's hier in verschiedenen Größen und Breiten, passend von Rennrad bis 29+, glänzend oder matt. Maximale Breite ist 100 mm, Befestigungsmaterial ist auch dabei, aber für die Montage werde ich noch paar Teile aus Titan drehen und fräsen, damit das zum Rahmen passt.
> ...


Merci 

ist ja nicht so weit weg von wo meine Fahrräder wohnen  vielleicht schau ich da mal persönlich vorbei...

Sind die Haltelaschen z.B. vorne schon drangetackert oder kann man sich da selbst verwirklichen?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Speedskater (8. November 2018)

Da ist noch nix drangetacker, da kann man sich nach Herzenslust austoben.
Ich wollte das vordere Schutzblech auch ungekürzt haben, damit ich das so lang lassen kann wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. November 2018)

Nach dem mir letztens die Kette bei einer Abfahrt abgesprungen ist und eh etwas klappert (ist aufs Minimum gekürzt!) Jetzt das Teil hier...


----------



## cherokee190 (10. November 2018)

Im Dude ist schon Einer ....



 

.... jetzt noch Einer für's Commando


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. November 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Im Dude ist schon Einer ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 793737
> 
> .... jetzt noch Einer für's Commando



Mein Finger hat auch schon ein paar mal gezuckt. Der Preis ist schon sehr gut momentan. Müsste aber noch nen 31.8er Vorbau kaufen der den Preis schon wieder nach oben treibt.


----------



## Fatster (12. November 2018)

Fingerzucken is ne ansteckende Krankheit


----------



## ursinator2.0 (12. November 2018)

Das Thema kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Fingerzucken is ne ansteckende Krankheit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 794392



Zerbrechlich = Carbongabel aus Fernost hattest du doch schon. Hast nix daraus gelernt??


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. November 2018)

Wird hier auch mal ausgepackt?


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. November 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wird hier auch mal ausgepackt?



Ich glaub eher , das es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für seine Frau ist und er es noch schön mit Geschenkpapier und Schleifchen schmückt


----------



## Fatster (14. November 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher , das es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für seine Frau ist und er es noch schön mit Geschenkpapier und Schleifchen schmückt



Naja, irgendwie ist es schon „für meine Frau“ 





Aber ehe mich jetzt der geballte Feministinnenzorn zu Poden chleudert  darf ich in vollster Sachlichkeit fortfahren und verkünden, dass gestern Abend „Unboxing day“ war.





Aber dann der Schock:





Where is the Shifteye?  *Where the f*** is this f****** Shifteye? *

Wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich gestern Abend emotional etwas unausgeglichen war


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie ist es schon „für meine Frau“
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 795196
> 
> ...



Sieht ganz nach China-Carbon-Schrott aus 

Aber wenigstens konntest Du den neuen Lenker schon mal richtig Testen


----------



## Fatster (14. November 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nach China-Carbon-Schrott aus



36 von 100 möglichen Punkten 



Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens konntest Du den neuen Lenker schon mal richtig Testen


Danach stand mir gestern nicht mehr der Sinn


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. November 2018)

Haste die „Kiste“ auch ordentlich durchsucht?


----------



## Fatster (15. November 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Haste die „Kiste“ auch ordentlich durchsucht?



 ... Aaah, Mist! 
Ich wusste, ich hätte den Karton nicht gleich zurückschicken sollen  

Also Dieter, ich kann dir sagen, in dem Karton waren außer einem unvollständigen Rahmen  und einer superschönen Gabel  exakt 247 dieser grünen Plastikschnipseldingsdas, ein größerer Karton mit ner 190er RF Turbine, ein kleinerer Karton mit zwei Steckachsen, ein noch kleinerer Karton mit nem Steuersatz und ein originalverpacktes 34er RF direct mount Kettenblatt mit Aufkleber. Ansonsten war da *nüscht* Festes mehr


----------



## Rommos (15. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... Aaah, Mist!
> Ich wusste, ich hätte den Karton nicht gleich zurückschicken sollen
> 
> Also Dieter, ich kann dir sagen, in dem Karton waren außer einem unvollständigen Rahmen  und einer superschönen Gabel  exakt 247 dieser grünen Plastikschnipseldingsdas, ein größerer Karton mit ner 190er RF Turbine, ein kleinerer Karton mit zwei Steckachsen, ein noch kleinerer Karton mit nem Steuersatz und ein originalverpacktes 34er RF direct mount Kettenblatt mit Aufkleber. Ansonsten war da *nüscht* Festes mehr



Dann kannst ja schon mal einiges zusammenschrauben, und Singlespeed geht auch    #duckundweg#

Und ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg mit der Reklamation und schnellstmögliche Nachlieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (15. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Dann kannst ja schon mal einiges zusammenschrauben, und Singlespeed geht auch    #duckundweg#



Dann muss ich mir aber andere Oberschenkel bestellen 



Rommos schrieb:


> Und ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg mit der Reklamation und schnellstmögliche Nachlieferung



Die "Reklamation" - by the way: Habe ich erwähnt, dass ich in diesem Moment emotional etwas unausgeglichen war?  - ist kurz vor 21 Uhr umgehend telefonisch und nachdrücklich erfolgt, sodass die Nachlieferung quasi zwei Minuten später auf dem Weg war und zum Wochenende eintreffen sollte  

Zeit, noch einige Entscheidungen zu treffen 

Black or Wide?




To be or not to be ...





 

Keine Kompromisse beim untersten Kontaktpunkt:


----------



## Rommos (15. November 2018)

Alles richtig gemacht  - und Sattel in schwarz, wird ja eher der Stealth-Bomber 

Und dann kann ja am WE richtig genüsslich geschraubt werden


----------



## Fatster (15. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Alles richtig gemacht  - und Sattel in schwarz, wird ja eher der Stealth-Bomber



Mitnichten! 



Rommos schrieb:


> Und dann kann ja am WE richtig genüsslich geschraubt werden



*Hope* so!


----------



## Rommos (15. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Mitnichten!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hope* so!



Dann freu ich mich auf die Farbakzente (umso mehr dann kein weiß am Sattel) - british understatement


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir aber andere Oberschenkel bestellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carbon statt Kondition 






Kann ich mir bei Dir aber gar nicht Vorstellen


----------



## Fatster (15. November 2018)

... geilstes BikeVideo ever!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (15. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie ist es schon „für meine Frau“
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 795196
> 
> ...



Wo hast denn den bestellt?


----------



## cluso (15. November 2018)

Also gut ich mach mich mal unbeliebt...das Bier ist nicht schlecht...die Stütze wirkt aber irgendwie "billig".


----------



## Fabeymer (15. November 2018)

cluso schrieb:


> Also gut ich mach mich mal unbeliebt...das Bier ist nicht schlecht...die Stütze wirkt aber irgendwie "billig".



Jetzt komme ich erst mit...auf dem Smartphone dachte ich, das seien RaceFace Teile. 
Ohne Decals sähen die Teile hochwertiger aus, da bin ich bei dir.


----------



## Fatster (16. November 2018)

cluso schrieb:


> Also gut ich mach mich mal unbeliebt...das Bier ist nicht schlecht...die Stütze wirkt aber irgendwie "billig".



Ne, Du machst dich überhaupt nicht unbeliebt.
Isso, Punkt! 
Ist - im Gegensatz zum Rahmen  - Billig-China-Zeugs 



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Jetzt komme ich erst mit...auf dem Smartphone dachte ich, das seien RaceFace Teile.
> Ohne Decals sähen die Teile hochwertiger aus, da bin ich bei dir.



Deshalb sind die Bilder ja auch überschrieben mit „To be or not to be“ ... ich hab noch keine Ahnung, ob ich mir die wirklich dauerhaft dranpacken soll 
War ein Alibaba-Bundle inkl. Lenker das mich letztlich 15,-€ gekostet hat, wobei der Lenker sofort in die Tonne gewandert ist, da ich doch schon etwas an meinem Leben hänge.
Zu Stütze und Vorbau hab ich (eigentlich) materialtechnisch Vertrauen, sodass das wenigstens mal ausprobiert wird. Und die Beschriftungen sowie der Klarlack werden sicherlich irgendwann noch weichen müssen.
Aber jetzt will ichs erst Mal zusammenbauen


----------



## cluso (16. November 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Jetzt komme ich erst mit...auf dem Smartphone dachte ich, das seien *RaceFace* Teile.
> Ohne Decals sähen die Teile hochwertiger aus, da bin ich bei dir.





Fatster schrieb:


> Ne, Du machst dich überhaupt nicht unbeliebt.
> Isso, Punkt!
> Ist - im Gegensatz zum Rahmen  - *Billig-China-Zeugs*



Achso deshalb, dachte mir auch wie tief RF mittlerweile designtechnisch gesunken ist.

Wenn die Teile billig waren ist der Schmerz ja nicht so groß die zu tauschen.


----------



## Fatster (16. November 2018)

cluso schrieb:


> Achso deshalb, dachte mir auch wie tief RF mittlerweile designtechnisch gesunken ist.
> 
> Wenn die Teile billig waren ist der Schmerz ja nicht so groß die zu tauschen.



 
Ne, ne, die „Originale“ sind schon noch Weltklasse  
Ich hab die beiden Plagiate deshalb auch extra nicht auf die andere Seite gelegt, weil da ist es echt noch viel gruseliger 
Aber wie gesagt, zu dem Preis hab ich das einfach mal bestellt, zudem hab ich meine Magura Vyron im Sommer ja nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken in 30,9 bestellt


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> zudem hab ich meine Magura Vyron im Sommer ja nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken in 30,9 bestellt


Dropper hamstern beschde. Ich hab neuerdings ne Highline für die ich mir noch ne Verwendung ausdenken muss


----------



## Fatster (16. November 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Wo hast denn den bestellt?



Sorry, fast vergessen: 

Befindet sich nicht in meinem Besitz. Doch selbst wenn, so würde ich es aus reinem Selbsterhaltungs-Trieb  unterlassen auch nur den Versuch zu wagen, das Dingen „anzulegen“


----------



## Rubberduckxi (16. November 2018)

Damit die Flasche optimal im Rahmen sitzt, und die Flasche überhaubt genutzt weden kann. Völlig hol wie die Rahmenbauer die Ösen platzieren


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Black or Wide?
> Anhang anzeigen 795273



Black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (16. November 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Black




Der ist aber 9 Gramm leichter als der weiße.  Meinste, der trägt mich trotzdem


----------



## sigma7 (27. November 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Neue Gabel für das Mukluk
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 790542


Und noch einen passenden Steuersatz ...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. November 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Und noch einen passenden Steuersatz ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 799925



Täuscht das oder ist der Übergang etwas „holprig“? Kann aber auch nur an der Perspektive liegen...


----------



## sigma7 (28. November 2018)

Für einen ‚perfekten’ Übergang müsste der Steuersatz unten etwas größer sein.


----------



## Fatster (28. November 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Für einen ‚perfekten’ Übergang müsste der Steuersatz unten etwas größer sein.



"Perfekt" liegt in diesem Fall wohl eher im Auge des Betrachters; ich find ihn super!


----------



## sigma7 (30. November 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Nach dem Winter ist vor dem Winter!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 737392


Kona Wah Wah II (leider in Europa nicht verfügbar)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. November 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Kona Wah Wah II (leider in Europa nicht verfügbar)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 800683


Und,was ist daran so besonders?


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2018)

Weniger Pins als bei der Konkurrenz


----------



## Fatster (30. November 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Und,was ist daran so besonders?



Außer dass sie schön und edel ausschauen, selten sind - und weniger Pins haben als die Konkurrenz  - vermutlich nix!
Aber seit wann heißt der Thread: "Schaut, was ich *Besonderes* für's Fatbike gekauft habe"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (30. November 2018)

By the way:
Nix Besonderes, nur „Neu“


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Aber seit wann heißt der Thread: "Schaut, was ich *Besonderes* für's Fatbike gekauft habe"?


Na warte, ich sag gleich dem @FlowinFlo Bescheid, dass er den Titel ändern soll.


----------



## sigma7 (30. November 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Und,was ist daran so besonders?


Günstig, Kunststoff (reduziert das Risiko kalter Füße), geringe Höhe, weniger Pins (fahre bisher ausschließlich SPD). Und Ersatzteile (Lager) verfügbar


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Aber seit wann heißt der Thread: "Schaut, was ich *Besonderes* für's Fatbike gekauft habe"?





BigJohn schrieb:


> Na warte, ich sag gleich dem @FlowinFlo Bescheid, dass er den Titel ändern soll.



Als Kompromiss kann ich anbieten, den Titel in "Schaut, was ich Kritisierenswertes fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" umzubenennen. 
Gegenstimmen?


----------



## Deleted 482182 (30. November 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Als Kompromiss kann ich anbieten, den Titel in "Schaut, was ich Kritisierenswertes fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" umzubenennen.
> Gegenstimmen?


... und vergesse bitte die Plusser nicht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. November 2018)

Ich hab das nur gefragt,weil er so bedauerlich geschrieben hat,daß es die leider in Europa nicht zu kaufen gibt!
Und jetz wieder beruhigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (30. November 2018)

Wenn auch nicht _direkt_ fürs Fatbike, jedoch für mich etwas *BESONDERES* da limitierte Edition:


----------



## Perlenkette (30. November 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wenn auch nicht _direkt_ fürs Fatbike, jedoch für mich etwas *BESONDERES* da limitierte Edition:



..... also da hättest Du allemal auch Deine eigenen Bilder nehmen können!


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. November 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> ... und vergesse bitte die Plusser nicht


Sagen wir ab 2,6" bzw. groß ausfallenden 2,4ern?


----------



## bikebecker (30. November 2018)

Hallo
Aus dem Bikemarkt 


 
Der Winter kann kommen. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. November 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Als Kompromiss kann ich anbieten, den Titel in "Schaut, was ich Kritisierenswertes fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" umzubenennen.
> Gegenstimmen?



lassen wir doch einfach alles beim "ALTEN"  morgen (GFBD) gehen alle eine Runde fahren, dann ist alles wieder gut


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (1. Dezember 2018)

Happy GFBD mitanand,

Ich find ja man sollte sich zum GFBD auch mal was gönnen, also ab aufs Dicke und Vollgas zum Dealer.
Es gab ein kleines Hippack grade groß genug für Ersatzschlauch und Notwerkzeug und passend zum kommenden Wetter neue Latschen, die ich auch gleich auf der Rückfahrt eingefahren habe.


----------



## zaghombre (1. Dezember 2018)

topcap+blutocharger


----------



## sigma7 (2. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Kona Wah Wah II (leider in Europa nicht verfügbar)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 800683


354 Gramm


----------



## ufp (3. Dezember 2018)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Happy GFBD mitanand,
> 
> Ich find ja man sollte sich zum GFBD auch mal was gönnen, also ab aufs Dicke und Vollgas zum Dealer.
> Es gab ein kleines Hippack grade groß genug für Ersatzschlauch und Notwerkzeug und passend zum kommenden Wetter neue Latschen, die ich auch gleich auf der Rückfahrt eingefahren habe.
> ...


Was sind das für Schuhe?


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (3. Dezember 2018)

@ufp Shimano MW-701 machen bis jetzt einen guten Eindruck. Sind wärmer wie meine anderen und die Wasserdichtigkeit habe ich gestern auch geprüft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2018)

Sowas müsste es mal ohne Klick geben


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Dezember 2018)

Neuer Faltofen für Unterwegs:hab den natürlich gleich Gewichtstunen müssen:


----------



## nailz (5. Dezember 2018)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> hab den natürlich gleich *den Felgen anpassen* müssen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ein ultrafattes Dankeschön an den @Schofszipfe


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Dezember 2018)

Ui, dachte dieses Jahr gibt's keinen


----------



## Rommos (6. Dezember 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ui, dachte dieses Jahr gibt's keinen


Dachte ich auch - again what learned 

Die 17er und 18er verschönern mir mein Büro


----------



## rsu (6. Dezember 2018)

Nicht schön aber für meine Zwecke ganz praktisch


----------



## Deleted 482182 (6. Dezember 2018)

Es handelt sich bei den 19er um sehr persönliche Fotos und deshalb möchte ich diese Kalender nicht im Forum verteilen.
Nicht böse sein.


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Dezember 2018)

XTR muss gehen, mehr Power soll die ZEE liefern (am Enduro) funzt das 1a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> XTR muss gehen, mehr Power soll die ZEE liefern (am Enduro) funzt das 1a


Welche XTR hast du?


----------



## nordstadt (7. Dezember 2018)

Da fehlen abr die konkaven/konvexen Scheiben unter dem Kopf, die die Schrägstellung ausgleichen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Dezember 2018)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Da fehlen abr die konkaven/konvexen Scheiben unter dem Kopf, die die Schrägstellung ausgleichen.



 Mit den 2 Scheiben verbaut steht der Bremsbelag über die Scheibe über?! Warum auch immer?!
Wenn das heute schleifffrei funktioniert bleibt das so 

@Meister-Dieter glaub eine 9020, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, muss ich nachschauen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt hab ich dummerweise mein Bild mit dem geplatztem Dom nicht parat.

G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Dezember 2018)

Meine Räder hab ich auch alle auf Saint und Zee umgerüstet , die funktionieren einfach Problemlos


----------



## versteher (8. Dezember 2018)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Da fehlen abr die konkaven/konvexen Scheiben unter dem Kopf, die die Schrägstellung ausgleichen.


Nur wenn der Adapter dafür ausgelegt ist, wie zum Beispiel bei Avid. 
Nur dann jeweils 1 Paar unter die Zange und ein Paar unter den Schraubenkopf. 
So wäre eine gewisse Beweglichkeit "um alle Achsen" gewährleistet. 




Wenn nicht, dann dürfen da keine Scheiben dazwischen.

Edit meint noch daß solche Scheiben direkt unter dem Schraubenkopf dann auch nichts bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2018)

Die Kugelscheiben kommen, in Verbindung mit Shimano, einfach unter den Schraubenkopf, wenn an diesen Undingadapter verwendet.
Ansonsten halt Schraube schief im Gewinde.

G.


----------



## versteher (8. Dezember 2018)

Wenn es bei dem "Unding-Adapter" (konstruktionsbedingt) so vorgesehen ist ...
.... dann natürlich schon ;-)


----------



## ufp (8. Dezember 2018)

Big, Bigger, Fat:


----------



## hw_doc (9. Dezember 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Big, Bigger, Fat:



-v, bitte!


----------



## Soulist (9. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Kugelscheiben kommen, in Verbindung mit Shimano, einfach unter den Schraubenkopf, wenn an diesen Undingadapter verwendet.
> Ansonsten halt Schraube schief im Gewinde.



Völlig richtig. Ist bei Shimano für Postmount Adapter so vorgesehen. Ohne wirds schwierig das schleiffrei zu kriegen. Was auf dem Bild aber komisch aussieht sind die Scheiben zwischen Bremssattel und Adapter. Die gehören da nicht hin und würden auch die Position Sattel Scheibe verfälschen. Raus damit.

Tante Edit sagt: Ist das ne Avid oder Tektro Scheibe? Dann könnten die Scheiben u.U. sinnvoll sein wenn der Abstand zu Shimano Sattel nicht ganz funzt....


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ist auch in der Zwischenzeit einiges eingetrudelt.. 

Hamsterkauf...




Danke hier nochmal an @sigma7, dass ich bei der UC-Sammelbestellung mitmachen durfte. 


Dann gabs noch paar Winterlatschen.. 






Neuer Flaschenhalter. Nach zig Cages hoffentlich mal einer, der nicht meine Aluflaschen zerkratzt. 

King Cage





Für die kalte Jahreszeit ein paar Thermobehälter für Tee und Suppe, letzterer passt perfekt in die Salsa Anything Cage Bag. 






Und da ich von Lenkertaschen nicht genug bekommen kann, gabs noch eine neue im Camo-Look - "Bar Crawler" von ellumbagworks.






Und endlich mal ne vernünftige Stirnlampe: Nitecore HC33






Damit gibt es nun keine Ausreden mehr, dass es nach Feierabend zu dunkel für wäldische Gefilde ist..


----------



## hw_doc (9. Dezember 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch in der Zwischenzeit einiges eingetrudelt..
> 
> Hamsterkauf...
> 
> ...



Wo ich gerade die Wäscheleinen Deiner Bremse sehe: Es gibt für die MT-Serie 40-Grad-Winkelstücke von Magura, die den spitzen Leitungsabgang am Hebel passend zu Deinem Lenker und den Schaltzügen entschärfen...


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. Dezember 2018)

Das die Strippen etwas länger sind, war so mein Wunsch. So passt eine vollgepackte RD Sweetroll mit Harness zwischen Steuerrohr und Leitungen.


----------



## Woppes (10. Dezember 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade die Wäscheleinen Deiner Bremse sehe: Es gibt für die MT-Serie 40-Grad-Winkelstücke von Magura, die den spitzen Leitungsabgang am Hebel passend zu Deinem Lenker und den Schaltzügen entschärfen...



Wo gibts die?
Gruß Woppes


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Dezember 2018)

Woppes schrieb:


> Wo gibts die?
> Gruß Woppes



Z.B.da: https://www.hibike.de/magura-40-lei...winter-2014-pebd038ebc2928f2633d5305ba32cf893

oder da: https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-MT-HS-33-R-Bremsgriff-ab-Modell-2014-p60510/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woppes (10. Dezember 2018)

@Allgaeufex,
Danke für die Links, die hab ich auch schon gefunden...konnte mir aber anfangs keinen Reim drauf machen wie die montiert werden müssen...
Daher dachte ich es wären die falschen...
Aber mittlerweile hab ich‘s dann doch gecheckt wie die Teile montiert werden...boah eh...ich denke, das sieht dann gar nicht mal so gut aus...

Gruß Woppes


----------



## hw_doc (10. Dezember 2018)

Woppes schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex,
> Danke für die Links, die hab ich auch schon gefunden...konnte mir aber anfangs keinen Reim drauf machen wie die montiert werden müssen...
> Daher dachte ich es wären die falschen...
> Aber mittlerweile hab ich‘s dann doch gecheckt wie die Teile montiert werden...boah eh...ich denke, das sieht dann gar nicht mal so gut aus...
> ...









Gibt sicherlich bessere Bilder, um sowas schmackhaft zu machen, aber...


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Dezember 2018)

Powered by Bosch?


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Dezember 2018)

Ritchey VentureMax für's Ritchey .....



 

oder vielleicht doch an's Surly


----------



## BigJohn (11. Dezember 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ritchey VentureMax für's Ritchey .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 804071
> 
> oder vielleicht doch an's Surly


Hoffentlich standesgemäß in 46cm?


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hoffentlich standesgemäß in 46cm?



logisch


----------



## sigma7 (19. Dezember 2018)

2x Many Thing Cage für mein Mukluk


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Dezember 2018)

Davon kommen demnächst auch noch zwei hier an.


----------



## Rommos (19. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> 2x Many Thing Cage für mein Mukluk
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 806474


Das ist ja mal edelste Ware, Andre  gibt es da eine „günstige Quelle“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (19. Dezember 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> „günstige Quelle“?


Universal Cycles, Transport durch eine dienstreisende Kollegin


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2018)

28z oval




Direct mount Offset-Vergleich:
links Race Face 34 / rechts Garbaruk 28 


 

Macht jede Kettenführung obsolet


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Dezember 2018)

hab ich am Enduro, die ersten paar Meter fühlt es sich ungewohnt an...


----------



## hw_doc (21. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> 28z oval
> Anhang anzeigen 806929
> 
> Direct mount Offset-Vergleich:
> ...



Hossa - das scheint ja Standard bei Garbaruk zu sein!
Bei mir haute das Offset von glatten elf Milimetern sowenig hin, dass das KB mit dem Rahmen kollidierte, sobald die Kurbel angezogen war.






Also bin ich zurück zu den sechs, die es auch bei Race Face hat - und bei Blackspire...


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hab ich am Enduro, die ersten paar Meter fühlt es sich ungewohnt an...



Ich fahr schon zwei Jahre „oval“ und es hat sich für mich noch nie ungewohnt angefühlt, im Gegenteil!


----------



## hw_doc (21. Dezember 2018)

IMO eine der praktischten Naben fürs dicke Vorderrad:



Hope mit 135 mm und Adaptersatz (montiert) auf 150.

Könnt mich schon ärgern, bei einigen LRSn gleich auf 150 gegangen zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> 28z oval
> Anhang anzeigen 806929
> 
> Direct mount Offset-Vergleich:
> ...



Eieiei ... Ich seh Carbon....

Ich bin ein Fuchs - nicht so haarig, aber so stinkig


----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. Dezember 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Eieiei ... Ich seh Carbon....
> 
> Ich bin ein Fuchs - nicht so haarig, aber so stinkig
> Anhang anzeigen 806966


----------



## hw_doc (21. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 806967



Deine?
Falls ja, immer schön mit > 4" kombinieren!  B)


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Dezember 2018)

Zefix , bei Euch wird ja schon wieder ganz schön Aufgerüstet 


Aber ich hab mir auch ne Kleinigkeit geleistet 





Eine Allgäuhupe 





Und dann noch was Kleines 





 

 



Aber gewogen hab ich sie lieber nicht


----------



## rsu (22. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aber gewogen hab ich sie lieber nicht



So schlimm ist es gar nicht, wiegen auch nicht mehr wie die Maxxis Minion ohne Spikes


----------



## Fatster (22. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Zefix ,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807037
> 
> Eine Allgäuhupe



Allgäuhupe!  
Jürgen, Du wurdest reingelegt!  Von Mario - und somit aus gesicherter Quelle - weiß ich, dass diese Glocken typisch für die Pfalz sind! 

Falls Du dir übrigens überlegen solltest, wo Du sie am besten platzieren könntest, hier ein Vorschlag:



 
Jingle balls!


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Allgäuhupe!
> Jürgen, Du wurdest reingelegt!  Von Mario - und somit aus gesicherter Quelle - weiß ich, dass diese Glocken typisch für die Pfalz sind!
> 
> Falls Du dir übrigens überlegen solltest, wo Du sie am besten platzieren könntest, hier ein Vorschlag:
> ...




Das hab ich mir ja bei Dir Abgeschaut


----------



## Fatster (22. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir ja bei Dir Abgeschaut
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807049



Du von mir die Schelle, ich mir von dir das Radl.


----------



## Messerharry (22. Dezember 2018)

...bei den älteren Herren hängen die Glocken halt unterm Sattel


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Dezember 2018)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...bei den älteren Herren hängen die Glocken halt unterm Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Dezember 2018)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...bei den älteren Herren hängen die Glocken halt unterm Sattel



Komm Du erst mal in mein Alter 

Da bist Du auch froh , wenn sie überhaupt noch dran hängen


----------



## Deleted 482182 (22. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Zefix , bei Euch wird ja schon wieder ganz schön Aufgerüstet
> 
> 
> Aber ich hab mir auch ne Kleinigkeit geleistet
> ...


Die Reifen find ich 1a, aber das Glöckchen gaywöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## nailz (22. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Eine Allgäuhupe





Fatster schrieb:


> Allgäuhupe!
> Jürgen, Du wurdest reingelegt!  Von Mario - und somit aus gesicherter Quelle - weiß ich, dass diese Glocken typisch für die Pfalz sind!



Die "Hupe" hat es sogar noch weiter nördlich zu mir bis an die Mosel geschafft. Das Gebimmel wird vom Fussvolk ganz gut Wahr- und angenommen.
Spätestens im Sommer 2019 darf sie wieder ins Allgäu



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hab ich am Enduro, die ersten paar Meter fühlt es sich ungewohnt an...


Aber wirklich nur auf den ersten Metern. Am Enduro hatte ich auch ein Wolftooth und konnte statt 32Z 34Z noch gut treten.
Früher oder später kommt auch eins ans Farley


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Die Reifen find ich 1a, aber das Glöckchen gaywöhnungsbedürftig



Ich glaube , die Glocke nehme ich auch nur um die nächste Bierrunde in meinem Radelkeller Einzuläuten 
siehe hier:


----------



## Deleted 482182 (22. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich glaube , die Glocke nehme ich auch nur um die nächste Bierrunde in meinem Radelkeller Einzuläuten
> siehe hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807133


War damals schon nett, der Frühschoppen in Deinem Radlkeller


----------



## hw_doc (22. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich glaube , die Glocke nehme ich auch nur um die nächste Bierrunde in meinem Radelkeller Einzuläuten
> siehe hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807133



Ist das echter Allgäu-Döner?


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Dezember 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist das echter Allgäu-Döner?



Klar , original in Immenstadt beim Ali geholt


----------



## ufp (23. Dezember 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Big, Bigger, Fat:


Neue farbenfrohe Schuhe, zwar nicht nur aber auch fürs Fat Bike:


 

Und, was im großen Packerl drinnen war, aber nicht speziel Fat Bike spezifisch ist, aber dann doch irgendwie auch fürs (Fat) Bike gedacht ist:


----------



## accutrax (23. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Zefix , bei Euch wird ja schon wieder ganz schön Aufgerüstet
> 
> 
> Aber ich hab mir auch ne Kleinigkeit geleistet
> ...



eine swisstrailbell glocke habe ich letztes jahr von meinen schweizer freunden geschenkt bekommen..
und natürlich sofort "montieren" müssen..unter aufsicht! (...am lenker !! )

meistens mit magnet abgestellt, hat sie sich dann aber im einsatz auf einem sehr populären
höhenweg (traverse zum nächsten trail...) als *äußerst* nützlich erwiesen..
extrem viele wanderer- lauter lachende gesichter...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (23. Dezember 2018)

accutrax schrieb:


> eine swisstrailbell glocke habe ich letztes jahr von meinen schweizer freunden geschenkt bekommen..
> und natürlich sofort "montieren" müssen..unter aufsicht! (...am lenker !! )
> 
> meistens mit magnet abgestellt, hat sie sich dann aber im einsatz auf einem sehr populären
> ...



Yepp, isso! 
Dicke Reifen in Verbindung mit einer *Trailbell* wirken derart deeskalierend, dass selbst bereits von Weitem erkennbar grimmig guckende Fußgänger weich werden und ihre militant-martialischen Gesichtszüge entspannen


----------



## Fatster (23. Dezember 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> IMO eine der praktischten Naben fürs dicke Vorderrad:
> Anhang anzeigen 806957
> Hope mit 135 mm und Adaptersatz (montiert) auf 150.
> 
> Könnt mich schon ärgern, bei einigen LRSn gleich auf 150 gegangen zu sein...



Hi Steffen,
noch universeller wird es, wenn Du ne Hope 135mm RDS Nabe nimmst.
Das Umrüstkit auf 150mm Steckachse passt da auch und dann brauchst Du einfach nur noch zwei hiervon:



drurs schrieb:


> Ich hab damals zwei von denen https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Distanzscheiben-6-Loch-fuer-Bremsscheiben-p25093/ unter die bremsscheibe gelegt, längere Schrauben ausm Baumarkt, funktioniert





drurs schrieb:


> Genau, 2*2,5



Genau das hab ich gerade hier in Arbeit. Kann gerne berichten, wenn‘s denn demnächst soweit ist.


----------



## cherokee190 (23. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich gerade hier in Arbeit. Kann gerne berichten, wenn‘s denn demnächst soweit ist.



Klappt mit den zwei Scheiben auf alle Fälle problemlos, hier montiert an einer Surly RDS Nabe ......


----------



## Fatster (23. Dezember 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Klappt mit den zwei Scheiben auf alle Fälle problemlos, hier montiert an einer Surly RDS Nabe ......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807360



Jo, aber das ist ja immer noch alles im 135mm QR Bereich.
Klappt aber bei der Fatsno auch (völlig überraschend ) auch beim Wechsel von 135 auf 150mm 

Edit fragt:
Du weißt nicht zufällig, ob es für die 135mm Surly-RDS-Nabe auch Steckachsen-Endkappen gibt?


----------



## versteher (23. Dezember 2018)

Hier stand unnützes Zeug... Sorry!


----------



## versteher (23. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jo, aber das ist ja immer noch alles im 135mm QR Bereich.
> Klappt aber bei der Fatsno auch (völlig überraschend ) auch beim Wechsel von 135 auf 150mm
> 
> Edit fragt:
> Du weißt nicht zufällig, ob es für die 135mm Surly-RDS-Nabe auch Steckachsen-Endkappen gibt?


Sorry! Hab nicht sorgfältig gelesen... Du suchst ja diese Endkapen für ne Surly-Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (23. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht zufällig, ob es für die 135mm Surly-RDS-Nabe auch Steckachsen-Endkappen gibt?



Die Ultra New Disc Naben haben eine durchgehende, hohl gebohrte M6 Achse. Also nur QR oder Schrauben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2018)

65er Nexties  für's Beargrease...

Aufgebaut mit Hope Pro4 Evo , CX Ray/Sprint.


Edit: 

FROHE FESTTAGE IN DIE RUNDE!


----------



## sigma7 (23. Dezember 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aufgebaut mit Hope Pro4 Evo , CX Ray/Sprint.


Wo bleibt die Waage stehen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Waage stehen?


952 VR
1063 HR
Auf der 0815 Küchenwaage.

Klar, mit Tune wäre mehr drinne gewesen, aber ist ok so.


----------



## klausklein (24. Dezember 2018)

XTR 12fach Kassette, Kette, und Freilauf.


----------



## hw_doc (24. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hi Steffen,
> noch universeller wird es, wenn Du ne Hope 135mm RDS Nabe nimmst.
> Das Umrüstkit auf 150mm Steckachse passt da auch und dann brauchst Du einfach nur noch zwei hiervon:
> 
> ...



Ja, der Gedanke kam mir auch schon... da ich aber kein RDS mehr hab und eigentlich auch nicht plane, wieder was damit zu machen, dachte ich mir, dass ich mir die zusätzlichen 5 mm Unterfütterung spare. Weiß nicht, ob das bzgl. Belastung am Ende den Kohl fett machen würde...


----------



## Familybikers (24. Dezember 2018)

Der Weihnachtsmann hat auch noch ein schönes Geschenk für meine Frau Geliefert 
Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2018)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann hat auch noch ein schönes Geschenk für meine Frau Geliefert
> Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen



Bist Du sicher , das es für Deine Frau ist 

Gratuliere , sehr schönes Teil 

Ich wünsche Euch auch ein schönes Fest


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Dezember 2018)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann hat auch noch ein schönes Geschenk für meine Frau Geliefert
> Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen



Dann kommt dein Fatboy nächstes Jahr hoffentlich öffters raus 

Schönes Geschenk


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2018)

Jeder Fatlfahrer sollte seiner Frau, mindestens einmal im Leben, ein Fati zu Weihnachten geschenkt haben 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jeder Fatlfahrer sollte seiner Frau, mindestens einmal im Leben, ein Fati zu Weihnachten geschenkt haben
> 
> G.


Spruch des Jahres


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2018)

klausklein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 807619 Anhang anzeigen 807620
> 
> 
> XTR 12fach Kassette, Kette, und Freilauf.




Ist die selber gefräst 

G.


----------



## klausklein (24. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist die selber gefräst


Nur der Freilauf.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2018)

klausklein schrieb:


> Nur der Freilauf.



Ja, mein ich schoh  
Ich hoffe mal das Hope, irgednwann durch einen Erstausttattervertrag, sich die Linzens leistet muß und darf.

G.


----------



## sigma7 (26. Dezember 2018)

2 Paar PS Bow-Tie Strap Anchor, für Mukluk und ECR


----------



## Rommos (26. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> 2 Paar PS Bow-Tie Strap Anchor, für Mukluk und ECR
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808320


...ein harter Job für die Thermoskanne - voll im Beschuss von Wasser, Schnee und Eis


----------



## sigma7 (26. Dezember 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...ein harter Job für die Thermoskanne - voll im Beschuss von Wasser, Schnee und Eis


Das muss die Thermos aushalten. Primär habe ich die Halterungen für Benzinflaschen und große Flaschen (Kleen Kanteen) beschafft. Beide zu groß für 'normale' Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Das muss die Thermos aushalten. Primär habe ich die Halterungen für Benzinflaschen und große Flaschen (Kleen Kanteen) beschafft. Beide zu groß für 'normale' Flaschenhalter.



Neue Reise schon geplant?


----------



## sigma7 (26. Dezember 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Reise schon geplant?


Ja, die Ideen werden konkreter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (28. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> 2 Paar PS Bow-Tie Strap Anchor, für Mukluk und ECR
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808320


Hello - hast du die über UK bezogen oder gibt es auch einen deutschen Händler? Danke und Happy Trails, N.


----------



## Donwhiller78 (28. Dezember 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...ein harter Job für die Thermoskanne - voll im Beschuss von Wasser, Schnee und Eis


Nein, nein. Das ist keine Thermoskanne, dass ist der neue Fatbike Multifunktions-Mudguard


----------



## sigma7 (28. Dezember 2018)

@Frolleinchen81: Weder noch, direkt aus den USA.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Dezember 2018)

Adapter für meine Sony passend zum SP Connect Halter. Brustgurt ist mir zu sperrig und die Einstellungen passen meist auch nicht zu 100%


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Dezember 2018)

..normal sind "Lenkeraufnahmen" immer ein rechtes gewackel! hoffe bei Dir ist das anders!


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Dezember 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Adapter für meine Sony passend zum SP Connect Halter. Brustgurt ist mir zu sperrig und die Einstellungen passen meist auch nicht zu 100%
> Anhang anzeigen 809249



Das sieht schon gut aus und die Sony hat ja auch eine recht gute Bildstabilisierung Eingebaut 

Ich hatte die Sony so montiert damit mein längerer Vorbau nicht aufs Bild kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ..normal sind "Lenkeraufnahmen" immer ein rechtes gewackel! hoffe bei Dir ist das anders!



Die Stabilisierung ist sehr gut. Funktioniert auf dem Motorrad direkt auf der Gabelbrücke bis 180km/h prächtig.
Die Stabilisierung selbst arbeitet leider manchmal auch so gut dass sie Geschwindigkeit gar nicht so schnell rüber kommt.

Aber wird sich die Tage zeigen wie gut das ganze läuft.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Die Stabilisierung ist sehr gut. Funktioniert auf dem Motorrad direkt auf der Gabelbrücke bis 180km/h prächtig.
> Die Stabilisierung selbst arbeitet leider manchmal auch so gut dass sie Geschwindigkeit gar nicht so schnell rüber kommt.
> 
> Aber wird sich die Tage zeigen wie gut das ganze läuft.



Gibts die Stabilisierung jetzt bei Sony auch bei 170°?

G.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Dezember 2018)

@LB Jörg 
Bei meiner noch nicht. Ist nicht mehr die neuste. Der Kaufgrund war damals die GPS Funktion und die damit verbundene Einblendung der Geschwindigkeit im Video.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> Bei meiner noch nicht. Ist nicht mehr die neuste. Der Kaufgrund war damals die GPS Funktion und die damit verbundene Einblendung der Geschwindigkeit im Video.



Ja, meine ist nämlich noch älter, drum die Frage  Blöd, man muß alles in 120° aufnehmen und das schaut halt halb so spektakulär aus 

G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mal ein Ungeschnittenes Video meiner Sony vom Bikeurlaub in den Dolomiten Hochgeladen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Dezember 2018)

Video nicht verfügbar


----------



## ufp (30. Dezember 2018)

Günstige (€ 20) Handschützer:


 



Mal schauen, was die so taugen. Immerhin, ein paar Sträucher haben sie schon abgehalten. Ob sie den (Fahrt-)wind auch abhalten, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Günstige (€ 20) Handschützer:
> Anhang anzeigen 809551 Anhang anzeigen 809552
> 
> Mal schauen, was die so taugen. Immerhin, ein paar Sträucher haben sie schon abgehalten. Ob sie den (Fahrt-)wind auch abhalten, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen.



Frag doch mal @Fatster , er hatte auch schon mal welche montiert


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Frag doch mal @Fatster , er hatte auch schon mal welche montiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 809571



 .. hach ja, das waren noch Zeiten, als Schnaps in Trinkflaschen und Manna  im Anhänger mitgeführt wurde. 

Aber um auf die Handprotektoren zu kommen:
Meine unterscheiden sich diametral von des @ufp 
Habe mich seinerzeit nach monatelanger Recherche für die aus Hochleistungskunststoff hergestellten, aerodynamisch perfektionierten, bombproof-motocross getesteten und sündhaft teuren ACERBIS Protektoren entschieden ... hab sie allerdings nach ner Weile wieder weg gemacht, weil das orange so die Sonne absorbiert hat, dass ich jedesmal - auch ohne Handschuhe zu tragen - schwitzige Hände bekam 

So, und jetzt ernsthaft:
Sie halten in der Tat die ein oder andere Brombeerhecke von den Handschuhen fern und beim unabsichtlichen Ritt durchs dichte Gestrüpp verhindern sie, dass deine Bremse unabsichtigt gezogen wird. 
Tatsächlich halten sie auch - richtig eingestellt - den Fahrtwind ab, aber sieht halt Sch**** aus


----------



## sigma7 (30. Dezember 2018)

Neuer, gebrauchter LRS für mein Beargrease


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (31. Dezember 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 809552



Musste bei dem Bild spontan an den denken:


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (31. Dezember 2018)

Gepäckträger plus Taschen. Nächstes Jahr geht es öfter mal mit dem Radl weg und so ist neben dem Crosser auch das Dicke bereit, ein bisschen Gepäck zu transportieren! Guten Rutsch und Happy Trails, Nina


----------



## ufp (31. Dezember 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Gepäckträger plus Taschen. Nächstes Jahr geht es öfter mal mit dem Radl weg und so ist neben dem Crosser auch das Dicke bereit, *ein bisschen Gepäck zu transportieren*! Anhang anzeigen 810030


Respekt, dass du dir da auch noch die Hangelgewichte mitnimmst !


----------



## der alte ron (1. Januar 2019)

Schön aufgebaut das Jagamoasta  , gefällt mir echt gut ! 
Hast du das direkt in Rosenheim gekauft ?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (1. Januar 2019)

der alte ron schrieb:


> Schön aufgebaut das Jagamoasta  , gefällt mir echt gut !
> Hast du das direkt in Rosenheim gekauft ?


Danke  Ich habe es direkt bei Maxx gekauft - allerdings habe ich es mir liefern lassen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Januar 2019)

Ich bin auch wieder ein paar Euro losgeworden und mein Aheadset-Deckel hat jetzt endlich die passende Gesellschaft...

Lange Zeit gab es keinen King Steuersatz für das etwas ungewöhnliche Steuersatzmaß des Borealis Echo. Doch jetzt hat sich der König herabgelassen, auch dieses Maß zu beliefern. Etwas bekloppt dabei ist leider, dass man im Zuge dessen eine neue Mango Art gezüchtet hat, nämlich "Matte Mango" und dafür die glänzende Version weggelassen hat. Egal, nicht perfekt, aber besser als nix, und so gesellen sich ein glänzender Deckel und ein mattes Steuersatz-Oberteil zur neuen Lenkzentrale.

Heute ein König:




Hidden King: der untere Kollege operiert im Verborgenen:




Drop Set heißt das Ding.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Januar 2019)

Kurz mit feiner Stahlwolle drüber .... und der Glanz ist weg .... Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Januar 2019)

Ich hab ja den Deckel auch noch in Matt hier rumliegen, aber den hab ich extra in glänzend draufgelassen, weil so viele andere Teile ebenfalls glänzend sind... also bräuchte ich eher ne Technik, wie man matt in glänzend umwandelt


----------



## Speedskater (3. Januar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> .. also bräuchte ich eher ne Technik, wie man matt in glänzend umwandelt



Das nennt man polieren, dabei besteht aber die Gefahr, dass die Eloxalschicht leidet, weil die sehr dünn ist.
/klugscheißmodus aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (3. Januar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich hab ja den Deckel auch noch in Matt hier rumliegen, aber den hab ich extra in glänzend draufgelassen, weil so viele andere Teile ebenfalls glänzend sind... also bräuchte ich eher ne Technik, wie man matt in glänzend umwandelt


Nagellack?!


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Nagellack?!



  ... so geil!


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (3. Januar 2019)

Ich wahr heut auch böse und hab zugeschlagen.

Endlich ein Fätty bzw. Rahmen in XL der mir hoffentlich richtig passt.



 
Jetzt muss der Rahmen nurnoch geliefert werden und derweil mal Gedanken machen wie ich das aufbaue.

P.S. Brauch einer ein Rocky Blizzard in L


----------



## Familybikers (4. Januar 2019)

Endlich sind die Wintetsocken für das Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Frau gekommen 
Tubeless Montage folgt


----------



## Familybikers (4. Januar 2019)

Montage war soweit in Ordnung 
Erste Ernüchterung war der Blick auf die Karkasse 3,8“ statt der versprochenen 4,0“
Baut auch nicht breiter wie der Serien 3,8“, aber leider viel höher.Musste das Schutzblech an der Bluto rausmachen
Gewichte siehe Bilder 
Aber jetzt kuscheln die zwei Fatten erst mal vor der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Januar 2019)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811496 Anhang anzeigen 811497 Anhang anzeigen 811498 Anhang anzeigen 811499 Anhang anzeigen 811500 Anhang anzeigen 811501 Anhang anzeigen 811502 Montage war soweit in Ordnung
> Erste Ernüchterung war der Blick auf die Karkasse 3,8“ statt der versprochenen 4,0“
> Baut auch nicht breiter wie der Serien 3,8“, aber leider viel höher.Musste das Schutzblech an der Bluto rausmachen
> Gewichte siehe Bilder
> Aber jetzt kuscheln die zwei Fatten erst mal vor der ersten Ausfahrt



Besser 3,8" als gar kein Fattie 

Ich hab meine neuen Spikereifen auch gerade auf`s Salsa montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (4. Januar 2019)

Servus,
Gratuliere zu den Investitionen! Das Mukluk Carbon ist sicher fein! Die Warchild sehen brutal aus! Gute Fahrt mit den Teilen!
Mich schrecken die hohen Kosten für nen Fatty Spikereifen noch immer ab, wobei neulich am Tegernsee war es stellenweise so eisig, da hätt ich mir welche gewünscht.
Dann noch der Aufwand fürs Wechseln mit Tubeless-Sauerei.....
Grüße harni


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Januar 2019)

harni schrieb:


> Servus,
> Gratuliere zu den Investitionen! Das Mukluk Carbon ist sicher fein! Die Warchild sehen brutal aus! Gute Fahrt mit den Teilen!
> Mich schrecken die hohen Kosten für nen Fatty Spikereifen noch immer ab, wobei neulich am Tegernsee war es stellenweise so eisig, da hätt ich mir welche gewünscht.
> Dann noch der Aufwand fürs Wechseln mit Tubeless-Sauerei.....
> Grüße harni



Und weil ich die Reifen öfter mal wechsle , fahre ich immer noch mit Schläuchen


----------



## rsu (4. Januar 2019)

Einfach nen Zweit-LRsatz für die Spikereifen zulegen, dann ist das auch keine Sauerei


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Januar 2019)

Das macht die Sache einfacher aber nicht günstiger
Normaler FB Schlauch wäre aber für mich keine Alternative!


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache einfacher aber nicht günstiger



One dead must you die


----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2019)

harni schrieb:


> Servus,
> Gratuliere zu den Investitionen! Das Mukluk Carbon ist sicher fein! Die Warchild sehen brutal aus! Gute Fahrt mit den Teilen!
> Mich schrecken die hohen Kosten für nen Fatty Spikereifen noch immer ab, wobei neulich am Tegernsee war es stellenweise so eisig, da hätt ich mir welche gewünscht.
> Dann noch der Aufwand fürs Wechseln mit Tubeless-Sauerei.....
> Grüße harni





harni schrieb:


> Bikemarkt Anzeigen



Also ich seh da ein ganzes Rad mit Winter-Zweitrad-Potential!  B)


----------



## criscross (5. Januar 2019)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Ich wahr heut auch böse und hab zugeschlagen.
> 
> Endlich ein Fätty bzw. Rahmen in XL der mir hoffentlich richtig passt.
> 
> ...



viel Erfolg beim aufbauen !
hoffentlich endet das dann nicht so wie bei @Frostfalke, mit einem Anatomischen Desaster...

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/salsa-mukluk-aufbaufred-open-one-aufbaufred-27-5.862627/


----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2019)

criscross schrieb:


> viel Erfolg beim aufbauen !
> hoffentlich endet das dann nicht so wie bei @Frostfalke, mit einem Anatomischen Desaster...
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/salsa-mukluk-aufbaufred-open-one-aufbaufred-27-5.862627/



Beetlejuice.


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> One dead must you die


ich stürze mich weiter ohne Spikes in die Trails (obwohl ich gerade welche supergünstig angeboten bekommen habe!)


----------



## harni (5. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also ich seh da ein ganzes Rad mit Winter-Zweitrad-Potential!  B)


 des wäre krasser Luxus es nur dafür zu behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (5. Januar 2019)

@criscross da mach ich mir gar keine Sorgen ich bin da ehr der John Wayne Typ was Q-Faktor betrifft. Sitz breit wie aufm Gaul drauf und bin froh wenn die großen Latschen genug Platz zur Kettenstrebe haben. Ich find ja sogar mein Rocky schon Grenzwerten eng.
Interessanter wird die Frage ob der 2xl rein passt und wenn nein was fahr ich dann für einen Reifen?


----------



## Starter77 (5. Januar 2019)

Wenn 2XL für Dich Pflicht waren - warum hast Du Dir dann kein Rahmenset ausgesucht wo sie definitiv passen?


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (5. Januar 2019)

Nö ist nicht Pflicht ich hab nur zufällig einen Satz vom Kumpel im Keller liegen und würde die halt gerne mal Fahren. Im Pflichten Heft standen andere Dinge die das Mukluk alle erfüllen sollte.


----------



## Starter77 (5. Januar 2019)

Ja dann ausprobieren 
Dann sollte sonst alles passen im 26er Bereich. Was wolltest Du denn für Felgen / Räder einsetzen?


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (5. Januar 2019)

Das überlege ich noch ob ich mein Rocky ausschlachte und die Teile übernehme incl. Den Sunringle Laufräder oder ob ich das Rocky komplett verkaufe und das Muki eben komplett neu aufbaue. Dann mit DT-Swiss Laufrafsatz und vermutlich GX Eagle


----------



## Starter77 (5. Januar 2019)

Rocky behalten und komplett neu aufbauen 
Bei 1x sollte es am wenigsten Probleme geben bzgl. Platz


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (5. Januar 2019)

Des Rocky is mir zu klein und meiner Frau leider zu groß...... und selbige drohte mit Kündigung wenn sie nicht auch ein Fatbike bekommt dieses Jahr. Also währe höchstens Muki neu Aufbauen und Rocky gegen ein Fätty Größe S zu tauschen noch eine option.
Hach das Fätbiker dasein ist voller Kompromisse und schweren Lebensverändernden Entscheidungen!


----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2019)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Das überlege ich noch ob ich mein Rocky ausschlachte und die Teile übernehme incl. Den Sunringle Laufräder oder ob ich das Rocky komplett verkaufe und das Muki eben komplett neu aufbaue. Dann mit DT-Swiss Laufrafsatz und vermutlich GX Eagle



Bei Fatbike24 gibt es den zum Vorgänger leichter gewordenen Mulefüt-LRS sehr preiswert. Dürften dennoch 400 g zwischen beiden liegen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Januar 2019)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Des Rocky is mir zu klein und meiner Frau leider zu groß...... und selbige drohte mit Kündigung wenn sie nicht auch ein Fatbike bekommt dieses Jahr. Also währe höchstens Muki neu Aufbauen und Rocky gegen ein Fätty Größe S zu tauschen noch eine option.
> Hach das Fätbiker dasein ist voller Kompromisse und schweren Lebensverändernden Entscheidungen!


Ich hätte einen tollen Rahmen in Größe S für deine Frau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen tollen Rahmen in Größe S für deine Frau!





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Na dann her mit dem Rahmen,ich suche gerade einen!



Steht da





nicht "Dieter" drauf?  B)

Nach Carbon, Alu und Stahl kommt doch konsequenterweise Titan!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Steht da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt!
Weiß nur nicht,ob ich mir den leisten kann!
Wo gibt es den?


----------



## Starter77 (5. Januar 2019)

https://sarmabikes.com/fatbike-fram...e-bike/titanium-frame/buildkit-sarma-foka-ti/


----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> Weiß nur nicht,ob ich mir den leisten kann!
> Wo gibt es den?



Hier als Rahmen alleine:
https://sarmabikes.com/fatbike-frames-framesets/foka-adventure-bike/titanium-frame/frame-foka-ti/


----------



## Starter77 (5. Januar 2019)

Würde mich auch jucken, nur dafür müsste ich mich dann vom Truck trennen...

...nee das will ich nicht.


----------



## accutrax (6. Januar 2019)

nachdem mir die tage die helgas etwas zu schmal für den ICT erschienen...
jetzt mal beister....






und mr.drano hat heute schon mal mit dem ent-eloxieren für das nächste projekt begonnen...


gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulist (6. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


>


Sieht aus als hätte sich ein Elefant aufs Oberrohr gesetzt


----------



## Soulist (6. Januar 2019)

Get down and dirty


----------



## ursinator2.0 (7. Januar 2019)

Hey, das ist ja mein Fahrrad! 

Gab es letzte Woche bei Aldi süd:



Leider ist eine Fitnessmatte nur 1,50m lang, während eine 26"-Felge etwa 1,70m Umfang hat, also sollte man doch besser eine echte Isomatte nehmen :-(
Schläuche für max 2,4er Reifen sind für Getto auf 10cm Felgen auch kaum breit genug, da wenig Überlappung :-(
Hab dann mit viel Gefrickel trotzdem heute das erste Mal im Leben zwei Reifen (getto-)tubeless aufgepumpt bekommen, sogar ohne Dichtmittel. Ich muss jetzt sowieso erst mal arbeiten und warte die Tage dann ab, ob die Luft hält. So gings los:


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Januar 2019)

Soulist schrieb:


> Get down and dirtyAnhang anzeigen 812510


Was ist das für eine Stütze?


----------



## Soulist (8. Januar 2019)

Ist ne Kind Shock Dropzone mit 125mm. Funktioniert tadellos und hat für mich sehr angenehme 20mm Versatz. Gibts auch mit Remote

Grüße,

Ralph


----------



## Soulist (8. Januar 2019)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Hey, das ist ja mein Fahrrad!



Yeah....cheap and cheerful. Ich nenne es liebevoll "den Müllwagen"    Fährt aber super


----------



## Soulist (8. Januar 2019)

Zum Thema Tubeless hab ich hier ne super Anleitung von einem sehr sympathischen Iren aus Galway...






Ist zwar auf Englisch aber echt gut verständlich....


----------



## cluso (8. Januar 2019)

Soulist schrieb:


> Zum Thema Tubeless hab ich hier ne super Anleitung von einem sehr sympathischen *Iren* aus *Galway*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Galway-Verhältnisse sehr gut verständlich.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (8. Januar 2019)

Danke, ich hab im letzten Jahr vermutlich alle tl-Anleitungen auf Youtube angesehn  Ich hab mich an diesem Prinzip orientiert:




Das Problem ist bei mir wiegesagt, dass der Schlauch nicht weit genug über die Felgenränder rausragt. Im aufgepumpten Zustand ist er an manchen Stellen schon hinter der Felge verschwunden (also sehr auf Kante genäht). Die Luft hält momentan problemlos, ich bin aber noch keinen Meter damit gefahren und der Druck ist augenblicklich sehr hoch. Könnte sein, dass bei niedrigem Druck und Belastung durchs Fahren sofort alles auseinandergeht. Für den Fall habe ich den Schwalbe Downhillschlauch ins Auge gefasst: AV 10 D, 24 * 2,1 - 3,0. Wird sich Ende der Woche zeigen.


----------



## Starter77 (8. Januar 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulist (9. Januar 2019)

cluso schrieb:


> Für Galway-Verhältnisse sehr gut verständlich.



He,he....stimmt. Bin natürlich etwas voreingenommen....höre den Akzent seit 25 Jahren jeden Tag

Garry ist aber ein Guter. Hier ein echt schönes Fatbike Video von ihm....enjoy


----------



## cluso (10. Januar 2019)

Soulist schrieb:


> He,he....stimmt. Bin natürlich etwas voreingenommen....höre den Akzent seit 25 Jahren jeden Tag



Schöne Gegend hast du dir da rausgesucht...


----------



## Soulist (10. Januar 2019)

cluso schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend hast du dir da rausgesucht...



Na ja, nicht ganz.....ich hab mir eher *eine Schöne *aus der Gegend rausgesucht....aber wir fahren oft genug hin...


----------



## cluso (10. Januar 2019)

Soulist schrieb:


> Na ja, nicht ganz.....ich hab mir eher *eine Schöne *aus der Gegend rausgesucht....aber wir fahren oft genug hin...



Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## skaster (10. Januar 2019)

Soulist schrieb:


> Na ja, nicht ganz.....ich hab mir eher *eine Schöne *aus der Gegend rausgesucht....aber wir fahren oft genug hin...


Die Fidelspielende aus dem Ed Shearan Song? Alle Achtung


----------



## Soulist (10. Januar 2019)

.


----------



## Soulist (10. Januar 2019)

Slainte!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Januar 2019)

Ist hier der Laberthread?


----------



## nailz (10. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist hier der Laberthread?


Nö, zur Entspannung ein Konsumgut....
Nicht ausschliesslich, aber hauptsächlich für's Dicke und für das,
was ich damit vor habe.
Quasi ein Livebild. Frisch eingerichtet und geladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (10. Januar 2019)

skaster schrieb:


> Die Fidelspielende aus dem Ed Shearan Song? Alle Achtung



Da „rennen“ noch mehr in dem Kaliber rum.
Irland hat schon sehr schöne Frauen.


----------



## Fatster (11. Januar 2019)

Kann ja alles sein, aber r2 hat dafür zweifellos die schöneren Kettenblätter:


----------



## Rommos (11. Januar 2019)

...hab auch a bisserl was angesammelt....


----------



## rsu (11. Januar 2019)

Oh je, eine E13 Kurbel. Mach gaaaaaanz viiiiiiiiieeeeel Fett auf das Achsende wo Du den einzelnen Kurbelarm drauf schiebst. Sonst kannst Du schon mal die Säge bereit legen Nie wieder dieses System für mich auch wenn der Vetrieb super kulant ist


----------



## sigma7 (12. Januar 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Nach dem Winter ist vor dem Winter...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 737392





sigma7 schrieb:


> Kona Wah Wah II (leider in Europa nicht verfügbar)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 800683




Diese Kombination hat sich auch bei langen (Winter-) Touren bewährt.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Januar 2019)

Mal schauen was die taugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2019)

Auch mal wieder was ins Fati investiert, der Serienschmarn von DT Swiss hat auf dauer richtig genervt...arrg.






G.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder was ins Fati investiert, der Serienschmarn von DT Swiss hat auf dauer richtig genervt...arrg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit genügend Fett haben die sogar einen schönen Klang


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Mit einen Hauch weniger Fett haben die sogar einen schönen Klang


Hab's mal korrigiert!  
Wäre schade wenn's später zu leise wäre... 

Unverschämt teuer was DT dafür aufruft, aber ich habe auch einige Naben mit anderen Zahnscheiben versehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2019)

Mit dem Behälter Fett sind sie diesmal auf „nur“ 66 Euronen gekommen. Ist schon die zweite Umrüstung von den Katastropfen18ern.

G.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit dem Behälter Fett sind sie diesmal auf „nur“ 66 Euronen gekommen. Ist schon die zweite Umrüstung von den Katastropfen18ern.
> 
> G.


Immer noch viel Geld, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, aber gegenüber sonst ein guter Kurs! 
Und wer hat gesagt, dass ein Hobby vernünftig sein muss, was das Budget angeht...


----------



## rsu (12. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit dem Behälter Fett sind sie diesmal auf „nur“ 66 Euronen gekommen. Ist schon die zweite Umrüstung von den Katastropfen18ern.
> 
> G.


wo gibts denn den Kurs?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Januar 2019)

rsu schrieb:


> wo gibts denn den Kurs?



Bei Maciag Offroad gibt's die Zahnscheiben + Federn + Fett für 65€ + Versand


----------



## cherokee190 (12. Januar 2019)

Optisch etwas total gewagtes ...... 



 

ein Satz goldene Bremsscheibenschrauben von Reverse


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Bei Maciag Offroad gibt's die Zahnscheiben + Federn + Fett für 65€ + Versand



Ja, da hab ich sie gekauft 

G.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, da hab ich sie gekauft
> 
> G.


Mist! Preis ist wieder bei 74,-   ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Januar 2019)

Obwohl ich bei den Bedingungen gerade sehr zufrieden bin mit dem FBR, für die schneefreie Zeit brauche ich einen Reifen der besser rollt aber Vollfat wollte ich bleiben 

Mal schauen ob er mir taugt....


----------



## Fatster (13. Januar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Obwohl ich bei den Bedingungen gerade sehr zufrieden bin mit dem FBR, für die schneefreie Zeit brauche ich einen Reifen der besser rollt aber Vollfat wollte ich bleiben
> 
> Mal schauen ob er mir taugt....
> Anhang anzeigen 814588



Au weia, dann hast Du dich aber vermutlich ziemlich „vergriffen“.
Laut einem Rollwiderstandstest bei ??? (ich glaub mtbr.com) waren die Juggernaut Pro die, die den mit deutlichem Abstand größten Rollwiderstand hatten ... waren - glaub ich - die 4.0er.
Aber ob die 4.5er anders sind??
Wieso kein JJ oder Paparazzi oder Ground Control?
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass Letzterer gnadenlos zu Unrecht unter dem Radar fliegt.

edit: 
Habs gefunden:
https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/fat-bike-reviews


----------



## hw_doc (13. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Au weia, dann hast Du dich aber vermutlich ziemlich „vergriffen“.
> Laut einem Rollwiderstandstest bei ??? (ich glaub mtbr.com) waren die Juggernaut Pro die, die den mit deutlichem Abstand größten Rollwiderstand hatten ... waren - glaub ich - die 4.0er.
> Aber ob die 4.5er anders sind??
> Wieso kein JJ oder _*Paparazzi *_oder Ground Control?
> ...



Ja, wichtige Frage: Ins Argon wird der als 4.7er ja wohl kaum passen, oder?
Vielleicht hatte @Schofszipfe ja schon mal die Gelegenheit, sich ne Meinung zu bilden?  

Ich drück jedenfalls die Daumen, dass der nicht ganz voll-fatte Kenda-Reifen für ihn funktioniert. So schlimm fand ich den 4.0er ja vom Rollwiderstand nicht, aber meine Pannenerfahrungen (mit Schlauch) sind keine guten. Immerhin scheint sein Exemplar von selbst halbwegs stehen zu bleiben, das können meine 4.0er nicht.  B)


----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja, wichtige Frage: Ins Argon wird der als 4.7er ja wohl kaum passen, oder?
> Vielleicht hatte @Schofszipfe ja schon mal die Gelegenheit, sich ne Meinung zu bilden?
> 
> Ich drück jedenfalls die Daumen, dass der nicht ganz voll-fatte Kenda-Reifen für ihn funktioniert. So schlimm fand ich den 4.0er ja vom Rollwiderstand nicht, aber meine Pannenerfahrungen (mit Schlauch) sind keine guten. Immerhin scheint sein Exemplar von selbst halbwegs stehen zu bleiben, das können meine 4.0er nicht.  B)


Keine Ahnung ob der im Nicolai passt. Ist als HR im Pole, und da macht er einen super Job.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2019)

Der 4.5er und der 4.0er Juggernaut sind nicht miteinander zu vergleichen. Mit ~1400g liegt er im realistischen Bereich und gegenüber dem fbr kann der Rollwiderstand eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## hw_doc (13. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob der im Nicolai passt. Ist als HR im Pole, und da macht er einen super Job.



Baut der BBG nennenswert breiter und höher, als ein Minion 4.8?


----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. Januar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der 4.5er und der 4.0er Juggernaut sind nicht miteinander zu vergleichen. Mit ~1400g liegt er im realistischen Bereich und gegenüber dem fbr kann der Rollwiderstand eigentlich nur besser werden.


Beide schon gefahren? 


hw_doc schrieb:


> Baut der BBG nennenswert breiter und höher, als ein Minion 4.8?


Ziemlich gleiche Abmessungen


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Januar 2019)

Der BBG wird glaub nicht passen, das ist schon mit dem Minion mehr als eng!
Die Schwalbe bauen ja immer breiter als angegeben und man liest so viel von Pannen, war mir zu unsicher...
Ich hab mal auf den Artikel hier vertraut:
https://www.fat-bike.de/juggernaut-pro-45-test/

Das liest sich für mich ganz gut, Alternative wäre eventuell noch die Edna, sonst ist gibt's halt nocht viel über 4' bis 4,5'ern!
Besser rollen wie der FBR wird er, da bin ich mir sicher !


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Januar 2019)

Ach ja, Gewicht liegt bei ca 1,5kg.... sind aber immerhin 150g gespart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (13. Januar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...
> Das liest sich für mich ganz gut, Alternative wäre eventuell noch die Edna, sonst ist gibt's halt nocht viel über 4' bis 4,5'ern!
> Besser rollen wie der FBR wird er, da bin ich mir sicher !



Ich halte die Ednas in diesem Segment für mehr als nur eine Alternative. Bin sie im Sommer auf dem Bucksaw gefahren und sie haben mich sowohl in Südtirol als auch heimischen Trails hinsichtlich Grip und Traktion mehr als überzeugt. Rollwiderstand in etwa so wie sein großer Bruder „Lou“, vielleicht etwas drunter. Aber immer noch deutlich leichter als ein FBR - bei gar nicht mal sooo viel weniger Traktion.
Frag mal den Andre, was er von seiner Edna hält.
@Peng999 hat auch welche und ist, soweit ich weiß, auch zufrieden.


----------



## rsu (13. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Baut der BBG nennenswert breiter und höher, als ein Minion 4.8?



Mein Minion ist auf einer ca 5mm breiteren Felge aufgezogen und ist minimal breiter als der BBG, grob unter 5mm. Aber in der Höhe scheint der Minion deutlich höher zu bauen (>5mm), konnte es aber nicht recht ausmessen.


----------



## harni (13. Januar 2019)

Ist BBG = Barbegazi?
Passt der mit 4,7 ins Beargrease Carbon?
Danke für ne Aufklärung


----------



## Peng999 (14. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> @Peng999 hat auch welche und ist, soweit ich weiß, auch zufrieden.



Ich fahre die EDNA auch auf dem Bucksaw, weil ich dem Raina da alles nachmache  
Auf La Palma hat sie sehr gut funktioniert.
Und bin zu allem Überfluss auch sehr überzeugt von dem Reifen. Fahre sie auf 80er Felgen und sie sehen breit genug aus.
Werde sie dieses Jahr vorne für die Joe Route benutzen. Hinten 4,4 JJ

Bin aber auch nicht objektiv, da ich diese gelben Aufschriften von Maxxis, auch wenn man sie wegmachen kann, nicht mag.
Kumpel hat FBR/FBF dem Fatty und er muss bei leichtem Bergab meist treten und ich lasse rollen. Den Mehrgrip der Maxxis brauche ich nicht.

Auf dem Hardtail fahre ich sie auch Phasenweise.


----------



## Rommos (14. Januar 2019)

Hab jetzt doch mal was gewagt...

2St. 27,5x3.8


 

Mal sehen, langsam kommen alle Teile zusammen...


----------



## rsu (14. Januar 2019)

harni schrieb:


> Ist BBG = Barbegazi?
> Passt der mit 4,7 ins Beargrease Carbon?
> Danke für ne Aufklärung



Ja und Ja  Siehe auch hier:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-salsa-beargrease.850249/page-3#post-15600779


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (14. Januar 2019)

Wie weiter oben erwähnt, sind normale Schläuche nicht breit genug, um eine 10cm Felge für Gettho-tubeless ausreichend zu überlappen (bei einem Rad hat die Luft gehalten, beim anderen nicht). Habe mir deswegen nun 2 Schwalbe AV10D gekauft (24*3"), die reichen für meine Felgen (Unterfütterung mit Schaumstoff):






Der dritte Schlauch ist als Ersatzschlauch für mein nächstes Fatbike gedacht


----------



## Deleted 482182 (16. Januar 2019)

Mal das Bontrager Flaggschiff probieren


----------



## hw_doc (16. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Mal das Bontrager Flaggschiff probieren
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 815699



Falls noch jemand eins braucht - ebenfalls 27,5": Bitte melden .
So viel Grip brauch ich nicht an dem Bike, aber für Winterfahrzeuge ideal!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (16. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand eins braucht - ebenfalls 27,5": Bitte melden .
> So viel Grip brauch ich nicht an dem Bike, aber für Winterfahrzeuge ideal!


Wird aber der Sommerreifen


----------



## Starter77 (16. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand eins braucht - ebenfalls 27,5": Bitte melden .
> So viel Grip brauch ich nicht an dem Bike, aber für Winterfahrzeuge ideal!



Wie groß ist der Durchmesser bei dem Biest?


----------



## hw_doc (16. Januar 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Durchmesser bei dem Biest?



Nicht größer, als der des Barbegazi im selben Format!
Alles weitere müsste ich nachschlagen/messen - oder reicht Dir das?


----------



## Starter77 (16. Januar 2019)

Nee danke das reicht mir 
Dann ist er ja nicht höher als der 2XL und passt somit ins kleine schwarze


----------



## cherokee190 (16. Januar 2019)

Räderwerk ...... ein Widerspruch in sich


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2019)

Neue Pellen (Dank an @sigma7 ) und schmalere HR-Nabe,für das neue bike!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der 4.5er und der 4.0er Juggernaut sind nicht miteinander zu vergleichen. Mit ~1400g liegt er im realistischen Bereich und gegenüber dem fbr kann der Rollwiderstand eigentlich nur besser werden.


Hast du die alle schon auf deinem Elefanten gefahren,oder woher weißt du das alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Neue Pellen (Dank an @sigma7 ) und schmalere HR-Nabe,für das neue bike!Anhang anzeigen 816153



Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen 
Mit SSP Antrieb wäre doch auch 4.8 möglich gewesen


----------



## BigJohn (17. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hast du die alle schon auf deinem Elefanten gefahren,oder woher weißt du das alles?


Manchmal muss am im Leben Entscheidungen auf Faktenlage treffen. Bei deinem Velo-Budget kannst du das sicher nachvollziehen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen
> Mit SSP Antrieb wäre doch auch 4.8 möglich gewesen


Leider nein!


----------



## hw_doc (17. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Leider nein!



Früher oder später wirst Du wieder auf JJs rollen - vielleicht 4.4er?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Früher oder später wirst Du wieder auf JJs rollen - vielleicht 4.4er?


Kann schon sein 
Ich liebäugle da aber eher mit der Helga!


----------



## piazza (18. Januar 2019)

Die Helga ist top. Solangs die gibt, wandert mir kein JJ mehr ans Rad


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank an @DrachenDingsda und @hw_doc für die Bemühungen.


----------



## Fatster (18. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an @DrachenDingsda und @hw_doc für die Bemühungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 816373



Ist das noch „fat“ oder ist das ...


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ist nach noch „fat“ oder ist das ...



Dafür sollte Dir mal jemand gehörig den Marge blasen!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an @DrachenDingsda und @hw_doc für die Bemühungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 816373



Gerne!

Aber die Katze wird doch nicht etwa genauso verbaut, wie die arme Helga - oder?
Die würde ich in jedem Fall als Danksagung entgegennehmen!  B)


----------



## Fatster (18. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aber die Katze wird doch nicht etwa genauso verbaut, wie die arme Helga - oder?



Leo Drecksack ist semi-diplomierter Photobomber


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Leo Drecksack ist semi-diplomierter Photobomber



Verkauft!
Ich erwarte die Lieferung standesgemäß im Sack.  B)


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ist das noch „fat“ oder ist das ...



Wohl eher ne Fahrradfelge, also nicht FAT:


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wohl eher ne Fahrradfelge, also nicht FAT:
> Anhang anzeigen 816447



Großartig!
Der Zoll fertigt also nicht nur Pakete, sondern auch Packete ab...


----------



## Fatster (18. Januar 2019)

... Lekastehnigger, woh mann hinschauhd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Großartig!
> Der Zoll fertigt also nicht nur Pakete, sondern auch Packete ab...


Ab einer bestimmten Größe,schreibt man es mit ck!


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ab einer bestimmten Größe,schreibt man es mit ck!



Also doch FÄT??


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2019)

Kohle in Kohle verwandelt und ein neues Laufrad bauen lassen:


----------



## Peng999 (18. Januar 2019)

Doc welche Felge ist das ?


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Doc welche Felge ist das ?



Yishun/ACE FAT 26-90S - ist IMO baugleich zu Nextie - aber offenbar gehörte sie wirklich zu den letzten, die die liefern konnten. Obwohl:
http://www.acebike.com/fatbike/rims/fat26-90s/fatbike-90mm-width-carbon-rims
Brauchte nur wieder ein Gegenstück zum Vorderrad, sonst wär ich eher für glossy gewesen...


----------



## rsu (19. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kohle in Kohle verwandelt und ein neues Laufrad bauen lassen:



Da kann ich mithalten Frisch aufgebaut, Jungfernfahrt mit Spikes dann hoffentlich Morgen

Gewicht liegt bei vo 799g / hi 909g  Dichtband, Ventile und Centerlockadapter kommen aber noch dazu...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Januar 2019)

rsu schrieb:


> Da kann ich mithalten Frisch aufgebaut, Jungfernfahrt mit Spikes dann hoffentlich Morgen
> 
> Gewicht liegt bei vo 799g / hi 909g  Dichtband, Ventile und Centerlockadapter kommen aber noch dazu...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 816753


Dichtband brauchst Du nicht bei der Felge!


----------



## hw_doc (19. Januar 2019)

rsu schrieb:


> Da kann ich mithalten Frisch aufgebaut, Jungfernfahrt mit Spikes dann hoffentlich Morgen
> 
> Gewicht liegt bei vo 799g / hi 909g  Dichtband, Ventile und Centerlockadapter kommen aber noch dazu...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 816753



Sehr schön! Für den Dude oder doch 177 mm hinten?


----------



## rsu (19. Januar 2019)

Für den Dude, das BG hat ja die DT LR bekommen. Na, dann probier ich es mal ohne Dichtband, aber wehe...


----------



## hw_doc (19. Januar 2019)

rsu schrieb:


> Für den Dude, das BG hat ja die DT LR bekommen. Na, dann probier ich es mal ohne Dichtband, aber wehe...



Ah, da kamen die Felgen her, ja?
Dann brauchtest Du ja garnicht so viel neukaufen/umbauen...

Vergiss das schöne Beargrease in seinem Faden nicht!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (19. Januar 2019)

Ne, die Felgen stammen noch vom letzten SVV bei Bike24, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen


----------



## fireball412 (19. Januar 2019)

Schaut, was ich Neues fürs Fatbike *gebaut *habe.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/full-custom-schutzblech-aus-dem-3d-drucker.883998/

Ein exakt passendes Eigenbauschutzblech


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2019)




----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Januar 2019)

Uii ...


----------



## fatbikepeg (24. Januar 2019)

neuer Bananenkram


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (24. Januar 2019)

20 Schräubchen in 10 Verpackungen... schon ziemlich fät


----------



## honkori (25. Januar 2019)

In naher Zukunft als Fahrradschloß, Tourbegleiter und Nervensäge...






...vorgesehen.

ciiaooo


----------



## Fatster (25. Januar 2019)

honkori schrieb:


> In naher Zukunft als Fahrradschloß, Tourbegleiter und Nervensäge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Für seine Funktion als „Fahrradschloß“ muss er aber noch zwingend an seinem Blick und seinem Auftritt üben, sonst hab ich die Befürchtung, er könnte zusammen mit dem Rad geklaut werden. 
Aktuell ist er aber zweifellos ein unschlagbarer „Knuddelmagnet“


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Januar 2019)

Winzige Teile, große Wirkung:


 

Auf einmal sehr aufgeräumt...


 


 


 

Gleich den Doppelpack für Links und Rechts genommen, denn auf die linke Seite kommt demnächst auch noch was passendes für dieses aktuell nicht vorhandene Bauteil:


 

Erstaunlich, wie sich doch immer wieder nette Kleinigkeiten finden, die das Bike noch ein bisschen schöner machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Januar 2019)

Wollte ich mir auch schon immer mal zulegen für meinen Sram / Shimano Mix


----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. Januar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Winzige Teile, große Wirkung:
> Anhang anzeigen 819036
> 
> Auf einmal sehr aufgeräumt...
> ...


Schraubwürger  - was kommt da wohl rein


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (25. Januar 2019)

So 1 Yoke im Bike möchte bestimmt gern gewürgt werden


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2019)

Das einzig WAHRE: *VECNUM MOVELOC*


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2019)




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2019)

Mal sehen ob die bleiben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2019)

Neue Bremsscheibe gab es auch noch


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 819173



Den Fehler hab ich auch mal gemacht   

G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Den Fehler hab ich auch mal gemacht
> 
> G.



Erzähl 

Den Tune Speedneedle fand ich damals


----------



## Deleted 482182 (26. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 819171
> Das einzig WAHRE: *VECNUM MOVELOC*


Klasse Mario, da hast keinen Fehler gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Erzähl
> 
> Den Tune Speedneedle fand ich damals



Ich hatte den Komm vor  War dann doch net so Komm vor tabel und das Anheben des Rades am Sattel eher schlecht, durch die unteren komischen Kanten. Vielleicht hat sich das ja mittlerweile geändert.

Mein Tunesattelproblem hat sich dann eh in Rauch aufgelöst. Hatte den Sattel lagerungstechnisch auf so eine Niederstromlampe, also auf das Gestänge davon gelegt. Naja, er leitet Niederstrom ganz gut und die Wohnung stand unter Rauch, weil das Harz verdunstet ist  Schaut aber immernoch wie neu aus 

G.


----------



## cluso (26. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob die bleiben:
> Anhang anzeigen 819174



Warum nicht?

Beste Griffe meiner Meinung.


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Das einzig WAHRE: *VECNUM MOVELOC*



die 200mm Variante? 
Konfiguriert hab ich sie auch schon oft


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> die 200mm Variante?
> Konfiguriert hab ich sie auch schon oft



Dann bräuchte ich:


 

.... reicht leider nur für die 170er Variante


----------



## klausklein (26. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Bremsscheibe gab es auch noch
> Anhang anzeigen 819175


Schön und wann kommt die Nabe ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Bremsscheibe gab es auch noch
> Anhang anzeigen 819175



Für Rohloff Nabenschaltung ? 

Ich bin auch seit Jahren absoluter Moveloc-Fan ( hab ne 170er und ne 200er )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2019)

klausklein schrieb:


> Schön und wann kommt die Nabe ?



Geduld my friend


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Das einzig WAHRE: *VECNUM MOVELOC*


Auch die kann an der Isar einfrieren  
Aber für Rahmen ohne internes Cable Routing sicherlich top.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (28. Januar 2019)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> ...morgen kauf ich mir ne Dose Klarlack ;-)






Kann das sein, dass das ein wasserlöslicher Acryllack ist?


 
Hoffentlich taugt das auch was!
Ausserdem noch etwas dekadentes Zierwerk:


----------



## cherokee190 (29. Januar 2019)

2x NEIN


----------



## BigJohn (29. Januar 2019)

Lieber gleich Hammerite


----------



## Fatster (29. Januar 2019)

Bikeverschönerung Fatster-Style 



 

*KASALLA *


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Januar 2019)




----------



## Fatster (29. Januar 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 820422



Hach Gottchen, sind die süüüß


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hach Gottchen, sind die süüüß



Na warte 

Diese " süßen " Reifen werden Dich noch das fürchten lehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (30. Januar 2019)

Katzen würden Whiskys kaufen


----------



## Lothar6472 (1. Februar 2019)

Hi Leute,
es freut mich das Ihr ebenso gern einkauft, wie ich 
Drum wollte ich euch meine neuen Teile nicht vorenthalten.
Ich habe mir zum neuen Auto einen Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung gekauft.
Da die meisten Träger aber nichts oder nicht viel für unsere Einsatzzwecke an Adaptern etc. bereit stellen, habe ich mir für alle Eventualitäten und alle Bike-Formen (Fatty, Semi-Fatty etc...) eigene Rad-Aufnahmen (Adapter) entworfen und ausgedruckt.
Ich habe lange nach einem passenden Träger recherchiert und dieser Träger hat den Vorteil,
das die Rad-Aufnahmen im Alu-Profil verschoben und entnommen werden können.
Der Träger ist ein Atera Strada E-Bike S3 (black).

Hier zu sehen der Träger mit den Rad-Aufnahmen für die Fattys, normale Bikes und die Semi-Fattys.




Eine Rad-Aufnahme für Fattys.





Eine Rad-Aufnhame für Semi-Fattys.





Eine kleine Auswahl unterschiedlicher Rad-Aufnahmen.





Die verschiedenen Rad-Aufnahmen haben 0, 20 und 40 Grad Winkel.





Hier Exemplarisch mal mit Reifen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Februar 2019)

Wow, das nenne ich mal einen super Anwendungsbereich für 3D Druck! Echt cool!


----------



## Familybikers (1. Februar 2019)

Heute USA priority post von Fattystripper, jetzt funkelt es blau im Schnee


----------



## Deleted 482182 (2. Februar 2019)

Mit Schwert - Befreiungsnabe


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Februar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Mit Schwert - Befreiungsnabe
> Anhang anzeigen 821668


Bist du unter die Araber gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar6472 (2. Februar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bist du unter die Araber gegangen?



Hey Dieter  ...
Die Schriftzeichen die die Nabe zieren sind ... Elbisch ... nicht arabisch.
Das Schwert der Befreiung ist ... STICH ... einst getragen von Bilbo Beutlin ... übergeben an Frodo ...
Es leuchtet blau, wenn Bedrohung naht in Form von Orksen 
Das erklärt die blaue "verborgene" Farbe der Kassettenaufnahme


----------



## Lothar6472 (2. Februar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wow, das nenne ich mal einen super Anwendungsbereich für 3D Druck! Echt cool!



Danke Dir bzw. Euch, freut mich wenn es gefällt.

Meine 3D-Drucker bekommen ständig neue Aufgaben, die sie brav erledigen.
Meist designe ich Akku-Gehäuse für meine E-Bikes, zu denen auch Fattys und Semi-Fattys gehören.
Für diesen Fahrradträger hatte ich mich neben den guten Test-Ergebnissen auch entschieden,
weil ich wegen der Alu-Profile die neuen Rad-Aufnahmen selbst entwerfen und drucken kann.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Februar 2019)

Lothar6472 schrieb:


> Hey Dieter  ...
> Die Schriftzeichen die die Nabe zieren sind ... Elbisch ... nicht arabisch.
> Das Schwert der Befreiung ist ... STICH ... einst getragen von Bilbo Beutlin ... übergeben an Frodo ...
> Es leuchtet blau, wenn Bedrohung naht in Form von Orksen
> Das erklärt die blaue "verborgene" Farbe der Kassettenaufnahme


Jetzt,wo du es sagst!
Im Ring meiner Tochter habe ich die Schriftzeichen schon mal gesehen!


----------



## Fatster (2. Februar 2019)

Lothar6472 schrieb:


> Hey Dieter  ...
> Die Schriftzeichen die die Nabe zieren sind ... Elbisch ... nicht arabisch.
> Das Schwert der Befreiung ist ... STICH ... einst getragen von Bilbo Beutlin ... übergeben an Frodo ...
> Es leuchtet blau, wenn Bedrohung naht in Form von Orksen
> Das erklärt die blaue "verborgene" Farbe der Kassettenaufnahme



Hömma, was immer Du rauchst  ... kann ich auch was davon haben?


----------



## Deleted 482182 (2. Februar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hömma, was immer Du rauchst  ... kann ich auch was davon haben?


Kommt bestimmt aus dem 3D Drucker


----------



## Lothar6472 (3. Februar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Kommt bestimmt aus dem 3D Drucker



Leute... Ich kann euch gern mal etwas Filament zum rauchen geben... Vielleicht mögt ihr es 
Da ich Nichtraucher bin...
benutze ich es lieber um nützliche Dinge zu drucken.


----------



## jaja007 (3. Februar 2019)

Endlich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze fürs Fatbike.


----------



## cherokee190 (8. Februar 2019)

Dank Rene's Tipp ....



 

wäre es ein roter Satz, würde ich sofort wissen was ich damit mache. Aber jetzt ..... 26, 27.5 oder 29"? Es geht ja mal wieder alles


----------



## sigma7 (8. Februar 2019)

Bausätze...







PS: Die HR Nabe wird vom aktuellen LRS übernommen.


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Bausätze...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 824272
> 
> ...


Baust du selbst auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (9. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Baust du selbst auf?


Ja


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Ja


Respekt  - bis auf Laufräder für einen Anhänger hab ich mich da nicht dran getraut - und da ich auch kein „Spargeltarzan“ bin, vertraue ich da einfach lieber auf erfahrene Kräfte


----------



## sigma7 (9. Februar 2019)

@Rommos: Dieser LRS ist (relativ) einfach. Die HR Nabe ist symmetrisch, die VR fast symmetrisch. Nach dem Aufbau radle ich zu einem Spezl (ca. 60k), der hat ein Tensiometer...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Respekt  - bis auf Laufräder für einen Anhänger hab ich mich da nicht dran getraut - und da ich auch kein „Spargeltarzan“ bin, vertraue ich da einfach lieber auf erfahrene Kräfte



Das ist absolut keine Hexerei. Braucht nur Geduld... wenn alle Speichen auf der gleichen Zugkraft sind, hält der ewig, sofern die Teile zusammen passen. Aber ohne den günstigen Parktool Tensi gehts auch bei mir nicht.


----------



## -zor- (15. Februar 2019)

Teile sind da  fehlt noch der Träger


----------



## hw_doc (15. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> Teile sind da  fehlt noch der Träger
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 826820
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 826821



Aber sowas von!
Dem Trend folgend muss es ja ein Nikolai sein... aber Moment: Macht der nicht nur in Alu?  B)


----------



## -zor- (15. Februar 2019)

nö dit würd nüscht aus Alu


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (15. Februar 2019)

Gilt neue Farbe auch? Ich hatte an der hinteren Strebe ganz fiese Kratzer und wollte diese sowieso ausbessern (lassen). Und warum dann nicht auch gleich ganz neue Farbe? Ich mochte das lila matt zum Schluss gar nicht mehr. Das ist nun das Ergebnis. Farbe kommt auf dem

 Foto nicht so raus - es ist tatsächlich etwas dunkler (RAL 3014). Es kommen noch ein paar neue Teile zu. Foto vom Endergebnis folgt hoffentlich morgen in der 'Unterwegs-Galerie'. Happy Trails N.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> nö dit würd nüscht aus Alu


Tippe mal auf den Plutoniumtransporter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (15. Februar 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Tippe mal auf den Plutoniumtransporter



ICT 2019?


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Februar 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> ICT 2019?


Ja, wäre geil. Hab hier noch keinen mit dem gesehen.


----------



## Starter77 (15. Februar 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ja, wäre geil. Hab hier noch keinen mit dem gesehen.



Geht mir auch so. Der hat "haben-will-Effekt"


Glaube aber nicht das er sich den holt...


----------



## -zor- (15. Februar 2019)

nö der wird es nicht... der is mir zu FAT 
aber Sury ist schon richtig  und ich kann viele Farley Teile weiter verwenden, was beim ICT nicht gehen würde.


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Februar 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Gilt neue Farbe auch? .



Ja! 

Mir hat das matt Lila gut gefallen!
Aber manchmal braucht man einfach eine Veränderung, Hauptsache du bleibst beim Fatbike


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Februar 2019)

Ok ok, dann wird es ne Krampe in grün-metallic - dazu passen lila Eloxteile ganz toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (15. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> nö dit würd nüscht aus Alu





-zor- schrieb:


> nö der wird es nicht... der is mir zu FAT
> aber Sury ist schon richtig  und ich kann viele Farley Teile weiter verwenden, was beim ICT nicht gehen würde.



War doch klar, dass es ein Wednesday wird - und wenn Du jetzt nicht seeehr mutig wirst, ist er nicht braun!
Pörpel dürfte sowohl der hellblauen, als auch der schwarzen Version stehen.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Februar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Aber manchmal braucht man einfach eine Veränderung, Hauptsache du bleibst beim Fatbike


Also bei mir wird es dann immer ein neues Bike, wenn ich nen Farbwechsel brauche.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Februar 2019)

Gib Bescheid, wenn Du in Deine Grüne Epoche wechselst!  B)


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Februar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gib Bescheid, wenn Du in Deine Grüne Epoche wechselst!  B)


Ich darf deinen Grashüpfer haben??


----------



## hw_doc (15. Februar 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich darf deinen Grashüpfer haben??



Nee, der verpuppt sich doch gerade!  B)
Aber Du könntest evtl. das Commando irgendwann mal übernehmen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Februar 2019)

Das Kommando übernimmt sie bestimmt gerne mal!


----------



## -zor- (15. Februar 2019)

eure Farbideen sind super  

nee es wird der aktuell in gray von schwarz gehalten und mit purple getopt


----------



## hw_doc (15. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> eure Farbideen sind super
> 
> nee es wird der aktuell in gray von schwarz gehalten und mit purple getopt



Höh?
Also der Weißgraue? Hmm... Ich würde mir schon mal die Position der Decals ablichten und Kontakt zu nem Pulverer aufnehmen - Ersatz kommt bspw. von HiBike.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Februar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nee, der verpuppt sich doch gerade!  B)
> Aber Du könntest evtl. das Commando irgendwann mal übernehmen.


Rahmengröße M? 
Vorher machst du mir aber nen Fat Murdoch daraus?!  Mit güldenen Anbauteilen, gern noch ein paar rote Farbtupfer und goldene/rote Brems-/Schaltzüge.


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Februar 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird es dann immer ein neues Bike, wenn ich nen Farbwechsel brauche.



 seh ich ja dann hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (15. Februar 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Rahmengröße M?
> Vorher machst du mir aber nen Fat Murdoch daraus?!  Mit güldenen Anbauteilen, gern noch ein paar rote Farbtupfer und goldene/rote Brems-/Schaltzüge.



Ja, is nach wie vor nen M - mit Sonnenschein-Aufgangs-Lenker und ordentlich Reserve auf dem Schaft.
Für weitere Optimierungen bist Du doch zuständig - bissl Individualität muss ja von einem selbst kommen. Goldene Salsa Flip-Offs stünden dem Teil gut, wenn es farblich in die Richtung gehen soll...


----------



## -zor- (16. Februar 2019)

so der Teileträger ist da..., bin dann mal basteln


----------



## versteher (16. Februar 2019)

Sehr schön! Wird es einen Aufbauthread geben? Ich wäre dafür


----------



## Rommos (16. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> so der Teileträger ist da..., bin dann mal basteln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 827130
> 
> ...


Gratulation 

Finde es immer wieder heftig, dass die Gabel ca. 60% vom Rahmengewicht hat 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## versteher (16. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gratulation
> 
> Finde es immer wieder heftig, dass die Gabel ca. 60% vom Rahmengewicht hat
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau



Na ja, wenn man Glück hat gehen noch 23,3 g vom Gabelschaft weg


----------



## hw_doc (16. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gratulation
> 
> Finde es immer wieder heftig, dass die Gabel ca. 60% vom Rahmengewicht hat
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau





versteher schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man Glück hat gehen noch 23,3 g vom Gabelschaft weg



Faszinierend, die ist trotz 20 mm weniger quasi genauso schwer, wie die vom ICT...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (16. Februar 2019)

So, provisorisch fertig!

Neu bzw. neu an diesem Bike sind:

Kettenblatt 30t (statt vorher 26)
Xpedo Ambix Flat/Klicks (ich weiß ob der diversen Pedal-Grundsatzdiskussionen, aber beide Seiten machen einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich)
Jumbo Jims als schneller Allrounder (tubeless to follow soon)
Unsichtbar: neues Felgenband (Surly)
Breiter Lenker vom Cannondale geklaut. Der Renthal fährt sich am Habit besser und vice versa
Crankbrothers Dropper (die Vyron war für den kleinen Rahmen bzw. meine kurzen Beine leider zu groß)
Es folgt noch Austausch des Cambiums in schwarz
Vorbau: der Renthal Apex gefällt mir ohne Fatbar so gar nicht, muss aber erstmal Ersatz besorgen 
Happy Trails 
Nina


----------



## -zor- (16. Februar 2019)

habe auch fertig 





@hw_doc  die Gabel ist die gleiche wie im ICT nur andere Farbe!!!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (16. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gratulation
> 
> Finde es immer wieder heftig, dass die Gabel ca. 60% vom Rahmengewicht hat
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau



Kannst ja mal während der Fahrt, wie James Bond, vorne über den Lenker absteigen... Dann weisst du wie es wäre, wenn sie nicht so schwer wäre  Und, so eine schwere Gabel hilft das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten... Fatbiker haben immer so dicke Oberschenkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (16. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> habe auch fertig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 827247
> 
> @hw_doc  die Gabel ist die gleiche wie im ICT nur andere Farbe!!!



ist zwar oft so zu lesen aber Wednesday hat 468mm und ICT 483mm Gabellänge


----------



## -zor- (16. Februar 2019)

jo ihr habt recht, war gerade messen => 468mm 

trau schau wem, hab das nämlich so gelesen gehabt und die Krampe und das Monkey teilen sich ja auch eine Gabel


----------



## hw_doc (16. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> habe auch fertig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 827247
> 
> @hw_doc  die Gabel ist die gleiche wie im ICT nur andere Farbe!!!



Hat die vom Wednesday nicht nur 465 mm?

Edit: Hach, die anderen wussten es schneller...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Februar 2019)

Winzige Titan-Elemente für ein kleines aber feines Mini-Projekt:


 

Dazu noch ein bisschen Plastik made in USA und ein bisschen Alu bayerisch/asiatischer Herkunft


----------



## Speedskater (20. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch was gekauft, ist aber nicht für mein Fätbike


----------



## -zor- (20. Februar 2019)

Kettenblatt ist angekommen, fehlt nun noch die Kurbel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (20. Februar 2019)

So da ist auch schon das gute Stück


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Februar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe auch was gekauft, ist aber nicht für mein Fätbike


Was wiegt den so eine Dose so wie auf dem Bild?


----------



## Speedskater (20. Februar 2019)

Die Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 TS DB OEM XL hat 2009 g


----------



## hw_doc (20. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> So da ist auch schon das gute Stück
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 828914
> 
> ...



Hast Du mal nen Link zu einem Shop für die breite Variante?


----------



## harni (20. Februar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hast Du mal nen Link zu einem Shop für die breite Variante?



Habe nur in UK nen Shop gefunden, aber keine Erfahrung damit
Grüße harni


----------



## -zor- (20. Februar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hast Du mal nen Link zu einem Shop für die breite Variante?



oder halt hier:

https://activesport.co/Middleburn-RS8-X-Type-Arms-and-Spider


----------



## Rommos (20. Februar 2019)

harni schrieb:


> Habe nur in UK nen Shop gefunden, aber keine Erfahrung damit
> Grüße harni


Das sind diejenigen, die die Produktion bzw. Middleburn übernommen/wiederbelebt haben


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Februar 2019)

> MIDDLEBURN RS8 X-TYPE CRANK NO SPIDER FOR 100MM BOTTOM BRACKET
> Middleburn RS8 cranks come complete with axle, axle nuts and fittings. The RS8 cranks are for use in the external bottom bracket. The weight of the RS-X-175 cranks is approximately 547g including all fittings. The Q factor is approximately 182mm.


Die 182mm Q-Faktor gelten wahrscheinlich für die normale Version, weißt Du wieviel die breite Version hat?


----------



## Rommos (21. Februar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Die 182mm Q-Faktor gelten wahrscheinlich für die normale Version, weißt Du wieviel die breite Version hat?


Hab mal gemessen bei meiner, dürften genau die 32mm mehr sein wie von 68mm auf 100mm BB.
Ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Speedskater (21. Februar 2019)

Jetzt wird sich jemand freuen




Das VR muss noch zentriert werden und am HR werde ich jetzt noch die Speichen bissel spannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (21. Februar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sich jemand freuen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich freu mich für ihn mit!


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Februar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sich jemand freuen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*DANKE *


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Februar 2019)

Gestern ist endlich meine Spezialanfertigung angekommen und die Titanschräubchen haben ihr Zuhause gefunden...
Syntace hat zwar jetzt die neuen "TwinFix"-Klemmen für den Megaforce II im Programm, die man sogar nachrüsten kann, aber einen passenden Garmin-Halter gab es bisher noch nicht, statt dessen nur einen unförmigen Smartphone-Halter...

Zum Glück gibt es @Peter-S, der zum einen eine 3D Druckausstattung besitzt und zum anderen sich ebenfalls mit der Sache auseinandergesetzt hat. Wunderbarerweise hat er seinen Entwurf für meine Zwecke angepasst und herausgekommen ist folgendes Stück aus Carbon-Filament... Mit dem Teil sitzt das Garmin in perfekter Position vor dem Lenker in etwas tieferer Position. Der Vorbau ist frei und am Lenker sind keine Schellen notwendig. Etwas leichter als die alte K-Edge Lösung ist es außerdem. Und superstabil.

Es wird noch eine weitere Evolutionstufe geben mit einer etwas schmaleren Zunge und einer kreisrunden Form am oberen Ende, aber auch die vorliegende Ausführung ist schon sehr brauchbar. Bei nicht montiertem Garmin sieht das Teil etwas verloren aus am Lenker, aber ich fahre fast immer mit Garmin, und da finde ich die Optik super. Sicher nicht Jedermann´s Geschmack, aber mir gefällt´s und von der Ergonomie her ist´s top.


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Februar 2019)

..gut gemacht, aber sowas hätte an meinem Rad nichts verlohren   

(ich hätte zuviel Angst das ich beim tragen anecke und den Schmarrn verliere und mich aufregen müsste  )


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Februar 2019)

Wegen Anecken braucht man keine Angst haben, erst Recht nicht jetzt mit Gummi-Schutzhülle (die ich eigentlich nur wegen der weißen Farbe drauf habe) und gegen´s Verlieren hat´s ne kleine Sicherungsleine. Aber das Gerät sitzt so fest, dass man die nur bei nem unglücklichen Sturz braucht. Aber scho klar, ist nichts für Jedermann. Ein cleanes Cockpit hat auch seinen Charme. Aber ich mag´s halt mit ein paar Infos am Lenker und beim Navigieren hat man´s schön stressfrei.


----------



## cluso (24. Februar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wegen Anecken braucht man keine Angst haben, erst Recht nicht jetzt mit Gummi-Schutzhülle (die ich eigentlich nur wegen der weißen Farbe drauf habe) und gegen´s Verlieren hat´s ne kleine Sicherungsleine. Aber das Gerät sitzt so fest, dass man die nur bei nem unglücklichen Sturz braucht. Aber scho klar, ist nichts für Jedermann. Ein cleanes Cockpit hat auch seinen Charme. Aber ich mag´s halt mit ein paar Infos am Lenker und beim Navigieren hat man´s schön stressfrei.



Der große  “Garminträger” ist der Hammer.
Geiles Rad.


----------



## Peter-S (24. Februar 2019)

.. und so sieht die Alu-Variante aus


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Februar 2019)

Der @Schofszipfe hat das Teil quasi über dem Vorbau, gefällt mir etwas besser als wenn es so ab steht vom Cockpit.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Februar 2019)

Da ich mit dem Pole quasi rundum zufrieden bin hab ich mich den kleinen Dingen des Lebens .. Ähm ... Taigas gewidmet.

Die Stahlschrauben am Vorbau und Sattelstuetze durften edleren Gedöns weichen.



 



Das Pole ist jetzt unglaubliche 23g leichter.
Kann mir also ab morgen ne Gurke extra auf den Döner legen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. Februar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Der @Schofszipfe hat das Teil quasi über dem Vorbau, gefällt mir etwas besser als wenn es so ab steht vom Cockpit.


Und oben drauf mag ich´s wiederum nicht. Und bei langsam kommender Altersweitsichtigkeit ist man froh über jeden cm, den das Teil weiter weg ist 
Die zipfelige K-Edge Lösung ist super, wenn man sein Garmin nie dabei hat  Oder wenn man vom Intend-Vorbau nix mehr sehen will .


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## hw_doc (1. März 2019)

Liegt schon ein paar Tage:




Ist ein "Nachbau" einer Nextie Black Eagle I (Deacals...) auf Basis einer Black Eagle II. Hoffentlich bleibt sie nach dem Tausch standhafter...


----------



## Mr_Slow (1. März 2019)

Und diesmal selber einspeichen oder machen lassen ??


----------



## hw_doc (1. März 2019)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Und diesmal selber einspeichen oder machen lassen ??



Ist das ein Angebot?  B)
Selber machen lassen!


----------



## Mr_Slow (1. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist das ein Angebot?  B)
> Selber machen lassen!


Ich glaube eher nicht  würde wohl so aussehen 
Hatte die Hoffnung, man könnte dich bei Bedarf belästigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. März 2019)

Wenn ihr einen sucht, ich hab hier jemanden, der schon x Nexties proper eingespeicht hat. Einfach melden... @Mr_Slow kennt den doch schon...

Ich hab auch mal wieder was Neues gekauft fürs Fatbike:

Was feines von 7MESH, endlich mal eine anständige Bikejacke, die keine Regenjacke ist, dazu noch super verarbeitet bis ins Detail, klare Empfehlung! Zwar "Made in China" aber die Macher sitzen in Kanada und waren vorher bei Arcteryx aktiv und wissen, was sie tun.


 

 



Und dann noch was für ein bisschen mehr Ordnung im Keller:


----------



## hw_doc (1. März 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einen sucht, ich hab hier jemanden, der schon x Nexties proper eingespeicht hat. Einfach melden... @Mr_Slow kennt den doch schon...
> 
> Ich hab auch mal wieder was Neues gekauft fürs Fatbike:
> 
> ...



Eigentlich hab ich hier nen Bauer in Hannover sitzen - der darf sich gerne erneut beweisen.

Hab mit dem Fatt Rakk das Problem, dass die Stollen vom Reifen immer dafür sorgen, dass das Teil verrückt, wenn man das Rad rausholt...


----------



## hw_doc (1. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Liegt schon ein paar Tage:
> Anhang anzeigen 832380
> 
> Ist ein "Nachbau" einer Nextie Black Eagle I auf Basis einer Black Eagle II. Hoffentlich bleibt sie nach dem Tausch standhafter...



PS: Mal wieder selbst verzollt!


----------



## Fatster (1. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Fatt Rakk das Problem, dass die Stollen vom Reifen immer dafür sorgen, dass das Teil verrückt, wenn man das Rad rausholt...



Genau deshalb war das Ding damals schon Mist als es rausgekommen ist.  Kein Vergleich zu den WILLWORX Superstand, XLC Fatstage und Konsorten.

Ich persönlich vertraue ja mittlerweile auf eine sehr feine und bis ins Detail super verarbeitete Wandhalterlösung von O.B.I.
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, ob die Entwickler früher für TOOM, GLOBUS oder HAGEBAU tätig waren, aber egal, mir gefielen einfach die roten Applikationen.
Und da ich immer weiß, was ich tue..  .. ok, meistens ..  .. manchmal?  .. Egal jetzt !
Jedenfalls hab ich mir diese Halterung auch für die Kanz.. ich meine, für's Büro zugelegt.





P.S.:
Und da gehen _wirklich_ 5" Zoll Reifen rein!


----------



## cluso (1. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Genau deshalb war das Ding damals schon Mist als es rausgekommen ist.  Kein Vergleich zu den WILLWORX Superstand, XLC Fatstage und Konsorten.
> 
> Ich persönlich vertraue ja mittlerweile auf eine sehr feine und bis ins Detail super verarbeitete Wandhalterlösung von O.B.I.
> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, ob die Entwickler früher für TOOM, GLOBUS oder HAGEBAU tätig waren, aber egal, mir gefielen einfach die roten Applikationen.
> ...



Sieht gut aus.

(Habe mir kürzlich auch so eine Wandhalterung für (Fat)Bikes gebaut. Haken kaufen und selbstschrauben, die "Fertig"lösungen sind teilweise schon exorbitant  teuer.


----------



## Fatster (1. März 2019)

cluso schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> 
> (Habe mir kürzlich auch so eine Wandhalterung für (Fat)Bikes gebaut. Haken kaufen und selbstschrauben, die "Fertig"lösungen sind teilweise schon exorbitant  teuer.



Ich glaub 4,99 € war das ...


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einen sucht, ich hab hier jemanden, der schon x Nexties proper eingespeicht hat. Einfach melden... @Mr_Slow kennt den doch schon...
> 
> Ich hab auch mal wieder was Neues gekauft fürs Fatbike:
> 
> ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Genau deshalb war das Ding damals schon Mist als es rausgekommen ist.  Kein Vergleich zu den WILLWORX Superstand, XLC Fatstage und Konsorten.
> 
> Ich persönlich vertraue ja mittlerweile auf eine sehr feine und bis ins Detail super verarbeitete Wandhalterlösung von O.B.I.
> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, ob die Entwickler früher für TOOM, GLOBUS oder HAGEBAU tätig waren, aber egal, mir gefielen einfach die roten Applikationen.
> ...



So schlecht finde ich den FATT RAKK gar nicht 
In meinem kleinen Keller hab ich rundrum Regale und kann die Räder leider nicht an die Wand hängen.
Deswegen hab ich die Radständer auch ein klein wenig mit Rollen getuned um sie Versetzt schön eng aneinander zu rollen 

Das ist mein erster und selbst gezimmerter Fattieständer



 



Auch an den Fatt Rakk hab ich Rollen geschraubt



 



Sogar den Plusserständer hab ich rollbar gemacht



 



Beim rauf oder runterrollen stell ich einfach den Fuß auf die Ausleger , dann funktioniert das auch Problemlos


----------



## hw_doc (1. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 832571 Anhang anzeigen 832572
> 
> ...



So viel Platz ist in meinem WZ in einigen Ecken nicht, um das immer hinzubekommen...



Fatster schrieb:


> Genau deshalb war das Ding damals schon Mist als es rausgekommen ist.  Kein Vergleich zu den WILLWORX Superstand, XLC Fatstage und Konsorten.
> 
> ...



Man kann das etwas kompensieren, indem man die Kontaktfläche oben weiter aufspacert - aber dann hält bspw. ein JJ nicht mehr so gut gegen, wenn am Ende der mit seinen längeren Seitenstollen Nate besser passt. Und von wirklich unterschiedlichen Reifenbreiten mal ganz zu schweigen...
Sicherlich wollte der Hersteller, dass man mehr als eines von den Teilen kauft. Dann - so aneinandergeschraubt - halten die sich sicherlich gegenseitig am Boden.



cluso schrieb:


> die "Fertig"lösungen sind teilweise schon exorbitant teuer.



Das stimmt, aber das hier auch öfters erwähnte SteadyRack ist IMO in vielen Anwendungsfällen aufgrund der Schwenkfunktion sein Geld wert. Wenn jetzt das Gestell noch schwarz wär und auch so bleiben könnte...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. März 2019)

Gute Lösung mit den Rollen am Fatt Rakk!
Die meisten Räder hängen bei mir an der Wand (an den Pedalen - und Reifen auf Schienen). Aber irgendein Rad steht immer auf dem Boden und lehnt irgendwo gegen. Und genau dafür hab ich den Fat Rakk jetzt. Für 29 Euro kann man das mal machen. 40 oder mehr hätt ich dafür auch nicht bezahlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (1. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So schlecht finde ich den FATT RAKK gar nicht
> In meinem kleinen Keller hab ich rundrum Regale und kann die Räder leider nicht an die Wand hängen.
> Deswegen hab ich die Radständer auch ein klein wenig mit Rollen getuned um sie Versetzt schön eng aneinander zu rollen
> 
> ...



coole Birkenstock Latschen


----------



## Deleted 482182 (1. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> coole Birkenstock Latschen


Muuuuh


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> coole Birkenstock Latschen



Echte Allgäuer Holz und Kuhfell Latschen


----------



## Deleted 482182 (1. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Echte Allgäuer Holz und Kuhfell Latschen


Wusste darnicht das bei Euch im Allgäu die Latschenzone so niedrig ist


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Wusste darnicht das bei Euch im Allgäu die Latschenzone so niedrig ist



Doch doch , die beginnt bei uns schon weit unterhalb der Kniehöhe


----------



## sigma7 (1. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Echte Allgäuer Holz und Kuhfell Latschen


Keller?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. März 2019)

Geile Schlappen,Potzblitz!


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. März 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Keller?



Ja , Keller


----------



## Deleted 482182 (1. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja , Keller
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 832653


Biertragl is voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Biertragl is voll



Hat sicher nicht die Post geliefert [INSIDER]


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. März 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hat sicher nicht die Post geliefert [INSIDER]



Die Post brauch ich nicht , ich hab einen Bier.....  äh Getränkemarkt im Haus


----------



## hw_doc (1. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die Post brauch ich nicht , ich hab einen Bier.....  äh Getränkemarkt im Haus



Bei meinem Getränkelieferanten ist eine an mich adressierte Sendung von der Post verschwunden.


----------



## sigma7 (1. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja , Keller
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 832653


Ich dachte eigentlich an diesen Keller: https://www.keller-schuh.de


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. März 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich an diesen Keller: https://www.keller-schuh.de



Ah Sorry 

Genau da hab ich sie her


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Biertragl is voll



wir haben ja auch nicht beim @Allgaeufex  geschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2019)

Cleaning!


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Cleaning!Anhang anzeigen 832937



Scott?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2019)

syncros hixon sl


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> syncros hixon sl



Sag ich ja!  B)


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Cleaning!Anhang anzeigen 832937



soviel Platz für Tacho, GPS, Handy und Lampe 

...sehr schön clean  so mag ich das


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> soviel Platz für Tacho, GPS, Handy und Lampe
> 
> ...sehr schön clean  so mag ich das



Man könnte sicherlich noch eine Bremse einsparen!  B)


----------



## Fatster (2. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Cleaning!Anhang anzeigen 832937



OBERHAMMER!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. März 2019)

Was da so alles Platz hätte


----------



## nailz (2. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Cleaning!



Hmmm, der würde sich ganz schick zum Geröhr meines Farleys gesellen 

Kurzentschlossen von 27,5xGeradesonochfat auf 26xVollfat umgebaut: weniger Alu, mehr Kautschuk

Zwei Packerl zur Bergüßung nach dem Urlaub




Merci und Gruß @sigma7



Eigentlich wollte ich mir demnächst selbst ein LRS aufbauen, aber der Preis war heiß.....und meine Zeit ist knapp 

 


Platz satt


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. März 2019)

Wie hoch ist der Gewichtsunterschied der neuen sun-Felgen zum bisherigen Modell?
Was wiegt das Hinterrad komplett, ohne Kasette/Bremse?
Sind wohl auch die leichten Alunippel verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (5. März 2019)

Coole Teile für "Ziehstücke"




und direkt getestet...Resturlaub sei dank.


----------



## dopaul (5. März 2019)

Ich nutze die schon länger an mehreren "Geradlenkerrädern" - die sind richtig toll


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (5. März 2019)

Jau ich hab die auch am Muki und find die Klasse. Und wenn man die zwischen Griff und Bremse montiert, kann man sogar Bremsen während man auf den Innerbarends liegt.


----------



## Familybikers (9. März 2019)

Heute kommt das Projekt Fat-Bike Wandhalter zum Tragen


----------



## Deleted 482182 (9. März 2019)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 835481 Heute kommt das Projekt Fat-Bike Wandhalter zum Tragen


Wohnzimmer verschönern


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Wohnzimmer verschönern



 An seiner Wohnzimmerwand wird's dann aber so langsam Eng , mit seinen vielen schönen Bike`s


----------



## Familybikers (9. März 2019)

Jetzt ist erst mal Renovierung angesagt


----------



## Familybikers (9. März 2019)

Finale


----------



## Peng999 (10. März 2019)

Meine neuen Anker für das Bucksaw. 
Meine Lieblingsbremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (10. März 2019)

fahre ich auch an beiden Rädern vorn, hinten reicht mir Einfachkolben mit 180mm  finde ich von der Dosierung etwas besser


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. März 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Meine neuen Anker für das Bucksaw.
> Meine Lieblingsbremse.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 836021Anhang anzeigen 836022



TOP 

ZEE und Saint fahre ich auch seit Jahren an allen meinen Rädern


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. März 2019)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 835789 Anhang anzeigen 835788 Finale



Sieht Klasse aus Stefan 

Aber wo bleiben Deine beiden schönen Bike`s 

Ist Dir da die Wand aus gegangen


----------



## Familybikers (10. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sieht Klasse aus Stefan
> 
> Aber wo bleiben Deine beiden schönen Bike`s
> 
> Ist Dir da die Wand aus gegangen


Ich Putze ja nicht ganz so oft wie meine Frau 
Deswegen füllen Sie sich im Keller ganz wohl 
Und jetzt ist ja wieder mehr Platz im Keller 
Schau mehr mal


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. März 2019)

Nachdem sich die Lieferung ein paar Mal verzögert hat (Postschwund, Lieferung mit falschem Durchmesser, Rücksendung nach 3 vergeblichen Zustellversuchen an Meenzer Fassenacht) ist mein Bike jetzt endlich wieder mit einer Sattelstütze ausgestattet, und weil es eine Titan-Option hab, konnte ich auch da wie üblich nicht widerstehen. Für den Trigger hatte ich ja schon zuvor die Trickstuff Matshis besorgt, sodass auch links am Lenker Ordnung herrscht...


----------



## sigma7 (12. März 2019)

Für S. aus H:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (12. März 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836814
> 
> Für S. aus H:
> Anhang anzeigen 836815


Wow - Großbestellung 

Gute Zeit in den US von A 

LG
Roman


----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836814
> 
> Für S. aus H:
> Anhang anzeigen 836815



Auch von meiner Seite: Viel Spaß dort!

(Hoffentlich sind die Ahead-Kappen auch dabei!)


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. März 2019)

Wenn er nicht will, dann eben die


 
Ins Nicolai oder ins Pole


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht will, dann eben die
> Anhang anzeigen 836876
> Ins Nicolai oder ins Pole



Würde gut zu RAW passen 

.... mach das Pole RAW


----------



## Girl (12. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht will, dann eben die
> Anhang anzeigen 836876
> Ins Nicolai oder ins Pole



Noch eine kaufen


----------



## Fatster (12. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht will, dann eben die
> Anhang anzeigen 836876
> Ins Nicolai oder ins Pole



Jo do leckst mi am Oasch


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht will, dann eben die
> Anhang anzeigen 836876
> Ins Nicolai oder ins Pole



Viel Spaß damit 
Ich habe den kauf bis jetzt nicht bereut


----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2019)

Heute in Empfang genommen:


----------



## hw_doc (15. März 2019)

Selten so über eine Tasche gefreut:




 


Dank DHL am Ende einmal verschollen und fast drei Wochen "unterwegs"...


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (15. März 2019)

Juhu sie ist Angekommen 

Freut mich das es DHL diesmal nicht versemmelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (15. März 2019)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Juhu sie ist Angekommen
> 
> Freut mich das es DHL diesmal nicht versemmelt hat.



Glaub es oder nicht - heut erzählt mir der Typ in der nun belieferten DHL-Fliale, dass das Paket aber nicht da sei. Daraufhin wurde ich etwas intensiver und er hat es dann gefunden...
Die Geschichte sollte sich nicht noch mal wiederholen!


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (15. März 2019)

Jau nochmal so ne Nummer und ich hät DHL usw. usw. aber nu is ja alles jut.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. März 2019)

4.0er Maxxis Minions für das Cannondale. Gscheiter Kettenfreigang aber omg, was für mickrige Stollen im Gegensatz zur 4.8er Ausführung.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. März 2019)

Neue Ping für das Nutrail race. 32 gramm wiegt das feine Teil. Mein freundlicher Fachhändler offerierte es zum Kurs von 1,15 Euro je Gramm. Es ersetzt die Discounter-ping, die nur 22 gramm wiegt. 
Jo mei a weng Dekadenz muass scho sei.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. März 2019)

Innere Speichenschutzscheibe meiner zweiteiligen Eigenbauloesung am Cannondale Caad-1 mit der Sram 1x11. Quasi staendig faellt mir die Kette runter, da ein Temperaturunterschied von 30 K die Schaltung so verstellt, dass ich mit einer (auch haendlereingestellten) Schaltung    entweder nicht auf die 11 schalten kann im Frost oder nachdem die Zugspannung angeglichen wurde, an einem warmen Fruehlingstag die Kette über die 11 rueberspringt und das Hinterrad an den Speichenkroepfungen blockiert.
Wenn ich also vergesse die Zugeinstellung anzupassen geht nur die Scheibe kaputt anstatt die Kette oder Speichen.

Bei der Shimano passiert das uebrigens nicht. Meines Wissens ist bei Shimano aber der Schaltzugweg auch anders als bei Sram.

Und mit über 50 darf es dann ja ohnehin auch mal etwas oldschool sein.
Oder ich werde Schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. März 2019)

Schon mal sammeln...


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Schon mal sammeln...Anhang anzeigen 838452


 
So wie man dich kennt hast du doch schon alle Teile


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Schon mal sammeln...Anhang anzeigen 838452



Sehr schön 

Kommt das alles ans neue Nicolai ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Kommt das alles ans neue Nicolai ?


So der Plan!
Aber was heißt das schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2019)

Sitz, passt und repariert:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. März 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> So wie man dich kennt hast du doch schon alle Teile


Wenn es nicht so viele Verlockungen geben würde.....


----------



## sigma7 (27. März 2019)

Weiße Bronze von J. Green aus Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Fabeymer (27. März 2019)

Sehr schön! Hab meinen Krampen-Badge auch von ihr. Wenn die Patina kommt, wird's noch hübscher.


----------



## Rommos (28. März 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Weiße Bronze von J. Green aus Philadelphia, PA
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 843184


Gute Wahl 

...hab mir vor über 5 Jahren von Jen den kleinen Kollegen machen lassen


----------



## hw_doc (28. März 2019)

Ihr bringt mich hier auf Ideen... Was soll denn sowas kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (28. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ihr bringt mich hier auf Ideen... Was soll denn sowas kosten?


https://www.headbadges.com/store/c2/Headbadges.html


----------



## hw_doc (28. März 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> https://www.headbadges.com/store/c2/Headbadges.html



Huh!  
Das geht ja schon zimmich ins Geld...
Ich such ja noch was für den ehemaligen Grashüpfer... @Rommos kommt zwar ohne aus, aber die schlichte Eleganz seines Aufbaus




wird mein (Wieder)Aufbau zwecks Funktion leider nicht erhalten können...


----------



## Rommos (28. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Huh!
> Das geht ja schon zimmich ins Geld...
> Ich such ja noch was für den ehemaligen Grashüpfer... @Rommos kommt zwar ohne aus, aber die schlichte Eleganz seines Aufbaus
> 
> ...




ja, ich weiß - und leider hab ich das Badge auch nicht mehr 

@danchoize wollte mal ein "Steel is real" Badge machen (lassen), aber irgendwie ging da nix weiter....

Ich werde mich wohl mit einer Yorkshire Rose begnügen 





...soll ich dir eine mitordern? Weil momentan ist mir das ganze doch etwas zu schlicht - und bin schon sehr gespannt auf deine Neuauflage des ehem. Grashüpfers


----------



## hw_doc (28. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> ja, ich weiß - und leider hab ich das Badge auch nicht mehr
> 
> @danchoize wollte mal ein "Steel is real" Badge machen (lassen), aber irgendwie ging da nix weiter....
> 
> ...



Danke, da müsste ich noch eine haben!
Aber iwi ist mir die zu sehr "On-One/PX".
Beim Rahmen war doch kein Badge dabei, oder?

Der Laden, die die P.O.G.-Marke inne hat, hatte bzgl. Decals und Grafiken auch gleich abgewunken, keine Unterstützung.


Bei so einer Steel-is-real"-Geschichte wär ich sicher dabei! Da muss sich doch was bewegen lassen!
@danchoize: Woran war es denn gescheitert?


----------



## Rommos (28. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Danke, da müsste ich noch eine haben!
> Aber iwi ist mir die zu sehr "On-One/PX".
> Beim Rahmen war doch kein Badge dabei, oder?
> 
> ...


Decals und Grafik wäre jetzt nicht das Problem - Headbadge (also wirklich ein Badge, kein Lack oder Folie, das wäre was )


----------



## BigJohn (28. März 2019)

Zum Thema Headbadge hier noch eine Zerstreungshilfe:



 

Gegossen und bunt ist natürlich noch ne Ecke cooler


----------



## ufp (29. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ...
> Ich such ja noch was für den ehemaligen Grashüpfer... @Rommos kommt zwar ohne aus, aber die schlichte Eleganz seines Aufbaus


Nett.
Aber von wegen schlicht, wenn man die doppelte Anzahl an unübersehbaren Werbeaufkleber (Wren) an der Gabel trägt.


----------



## hw_doc (29. März 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Nett.
> Aber von wegen schlicht, wenn man die doppelte Anzahl an unübersehbaren Werbeaufkleber (Wren) an der Gabel trägt.



Ein paar ist ja auf den (abnehmbaren!) Schützern aus Carbonium. Ohne die passt die Optik sicherlich noch einen Tick mehr zur Stütze.
Aber auch "mit" ist das Bike IMO deutlich schlichter, als vieles andere hier.

BTW: Die Decals auf den Felgen machen es für mich auch nur interessanter.


----------



## Rommos (29. März 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Nett.
> Aber von wegen schlicht, wenn man die doppelte Anzahl an unübersehbaren Werbeaufkleber (Wren) an der Gabel trägt.


Die gefallen mir auch nicht unbedingt....hätte die Schützer auch lieber ohne. Falls das Bike nicht eh auf Starrgabel umgerüstet wird, dann muss ich mal sehen, ob ich die Schützer nicht weg lasse oder entlabel...


hw_doc schrieb:


> Ein paar ist ja auf den (abnehmbaren!) Schützern aus Carbonium. Ohne die passt die Optik sicherlich noch einen Tick mehr zur Stütze.
> Aber auch "mit" ist das Bike IMO deutlich schlichter, als vieles andere hier.
> 
> BTW: Die Decals auf den Felgen machen es für mich auch nur interessanter.



Richtig, war auch meine Überlegung  und die Felgen Decals sind eigentlich nicht entfernbar, haben der LR-Bauer und danach auch ich versucht - zu aggressiv wollte ich dann aber doch nicht werden...die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Aceton usw. „wurden nicht mal ignoriert“


----------



## fatbikepeg (1. April 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> https://www.headbadges.com/store/c2/Headbadges.html



 uiii

geiler Scheiß...

wird wohl Zeit für ein Custom Eislaster Badge .. ruhig mit Surly Schriftzug und darüber ne wilde Meereslandschaft - derbes Gestein, gegen das die Brandung mit fetter Gischt gegenschlägt oder so 

und dazu dann noch ne geile Brooks Gravur 

https://www.custommade.com/custom-hand-carved-brooks-bicycle-saddles/by/karaginther/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (2. April 2019)

Meine Güte, das Thema lässt mich gar nicht mehr in Ruhe.. es verfolgt mich 

Den halben Abend die Buntstifte geschwungen... das soll das Custom Badge für den Bananenlaster werden:

Der Keiler soll eher kupferfarbend werden, Mond und Schriftzug gülden/messingfarbend, drumherum schwarzes Finish.


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2019)

Sieht klasse aus! Die Nachtschicht hat sich gelohnt


----------



## cherokee190 (2. April 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Meine Güte, das Thema lässt mich gar nicht mehr in Ruhe.. es verfolgt mich



Bin da auch schon einige Tage mit beschäftigt. Ich bin nur noch Unschlüssig wie man das am besten umsetzt.


----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Bin da auch schon einige Tage mit beschäftigt. Ich bin nur noch Unschlüssig wie man das am besten umsetzt.



Am besten mehrheitstauglich!  B)
Ich wär ja für die Steel-is-real-Geschichte, an der alle (auch entsprechende Dackelschneider-Piloten) partizipieren können!


----------



## Fatster (2. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Am besten mehrheitstauglich!  B)
> Ich wär ja für die Steel-is-real-Geschichte, an der alle (auch entsprechende Dackelschneider-Piloten) partizipieren können!



Womit dann die eigentlich angestrebte „Individualität“ eines Custom Badges aber wieder den Bach runter ginge 

Aber macht ihr mal  ... wenn ich dann irgendwann noch der Einzige sein sollte, der das Original SURLY-Badge am Truck hat, dann hab ich für mich alles richtig gemacht


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. April 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Bin da auch schon einige Tage mit beschäftigt. Ich bin nur noch Unschlüssig wie man das am besten umsetzt.


Hmm, du meinst ich sollte mit der Bestellung noch etwas warten und dann lieber bei Dir bestellen? 
Am Eislaster Badge zeichne ich noch. Den könnte ich 4.-8. April sogar persönlich abholen, da mache ich Urlaub in Bad Doberan. Kann natürlich auch mithelfen.


----------



## Rommos (2. April 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Bin da auch schon einige Tage mit beschäftigt. Ich bin nur noch Unschlüssig wie man das am besten umsetzt.



Machst du das Badge selbst? Das würde mich bei dir jedenfalls nicht wundern


----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Womit dann die eigentlich angestrebte „Individualität“ eines Custom Badges aber wieder den Bach runter ginge
> ...



Kleinserie.
Ich sehe das als erstrebenswerten Mittelwert.


----------



## cherokee190 (2. April 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Machst du das Badge selbst? Das würde mich bei dir jedenfalls nicht wundern



Würde ich schon gerne machen. Hadere nur noch mit dem Material und wie. Neige ja fast zu Badges mit gemalten Motiv. Ähnlich der Wappenmalerei. Vielleicht auch in Verbindung mit Carbon als Untergrund 



hw_doc schrieb:


> Kleinserie.
> Ich sehe das als erstrebenswerten Mittelwert.



Kommt immer darauf an für wen? 
Neee bei so etwas sind zwei Gleiche immer Eins zu viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an für wen?
> Neee bei so etwas sind zwei Gleiche immer Eins zu viel!



Bald gibt es nebenan Bilder vom neuen alten Rad - oder meinst Du die Person dahinter?  B)


----------



## cherokee190 (3. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bald gibt es nebenan Bilder vom neuen alten Rad - oder meinst Du die Person dahinter?  B)





cherokee190 schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an für wen?  Der, der Zeit, Ideen und Arbeit investiert und der, der es halt nicht macht
> 
> Neee bei so etwas sind zwei Gleiche immer Eins zu viel! Eine individuelle Steuerrohrplakette sollte den Geist des Trägers wieder spiegeln. Was mit Serie natürlich nicht vereinbar ist.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. April 2019)

Fürs Nutrail:
Eine Ping. Von "oi". Wiegt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 32gramm.

Sieht gut aus, pingt ordentlich und haelt was aus. 

Oi muzik ist das einzig wahre. Na ja ausser Punk.


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. April 2019)

Nö, Alpenhupe beschte...


----------



## Fatster (12. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> To be or not to be ...
> Anhang anzeigen 795272



*It had not been ...  ... or so simliar



 *



cluso schrieb:


> Also gut ich mach mich mal unbeliebt...das Bier ist nicht schlecht...die Stütze wirkt aber irgendwie "billig".



Die sollte jetzt aber bitteschön dann doch a Weng teurer ausschauen 



Fatster schrieb:


> Ne, Du machst dich überhaupt nicht unbeliebt.
> Isso, Punkt!
> Ist - im Gegensatz zum Rahmen  - Billig-China-Zeugs
> 
> ...



Originaaal ist eben originaaaal  

And what learn we out of this?


----------



## Fatster (25. April 2019)

Oh man 

Mein Umweltschutz-CO2-Verpackungsmüllvermeidungs-Karmakonto ist sowas von im Arsch 
Das hat die freundliche Postbotin heute gebracht ...




... und das war drin:




Dafür brenne ich zusammen mit den Jungs von r2-bike irgendwann in der Hölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (27. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Oh man
> 
> Mein Umweltschutz-CO2-Verpackungsmüllvermeidungs-Karmakonto ist sowas von im Arsch
> Das hat die freundliche Postbotin heute gebracht ...


Die Liefertante, respektive der  Lieferonkel oder der/die/das Lieferdiverse/r/in, fährt von Haustür zu Haustür mit nem T4, lässt den Motor dabei laufen, klingelt und wartet dass jemand aufmacht und geht ggf zum Nachbarn falls das nicht passiert und wiederholt sein/ihr/dessen??? Vorgehen.....um wiederum zu scheitern....um dann zurück zu deinem Briefkasten zu laufen, und , falls genehmigt, dort eine Nachricht zu hinterlassen, dass an vertraglich festgelegtem Ort das Paket abgelegt wurde. Abenteuerlich trifft es ganz gut 
Im Endeffekt ist die Co2-Bilanz dann doch deutlich besser, als wenn du dich in dein eigenes KfZ setzt und zu R2 nach Dresden fährst!
Die Lieferanten fahren doch eh an deinem Haus vorbei und können den recyclebaren Karton schnell abliefern
Alles gut würde ich sagen!


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. April 2019)

Da hilft nur eins, größere Teile bestellen, dann ist das Verhältnis Nutzen/Aufwand besser


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. April 2019)

Macht doch kein Geschiß,ist doch mehrfach wiederverwendbar!


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. April 2019)

I love Altpapier


----------



## Berganbeter (6. Mai 2019)

Sommerreifen montiert: bin gespannt ob die bleiben dürfen. JJim in 4.4 Liteskin.


----------



## Peng999 (8. Mai 2019)

Zweiter Laufradsatz für mein Treeline.

80er Nextie 
HED Washer
Hope Naben 150/197
Und weiße Speichen. 
Macht zusammen 2150gr

Tune oder DT Swiss wäre leichter gewesen, aber ich wollte Hope

Reifen bekommt er vorne ne Edna und hinten 4;4 JJ Snakeskin


----------



## cherokee190 (8. Mai 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Zweiter Laufradsatz für mein Treeline.
> 
> 80er Nextie
> HED Washer
> ...



Sehr schön 
Was sind denn das für Speichen?


----------



## rsu (8. Mai 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Zweiter Laufradsatz für mein Treeline.
> 
> 80er Nextie
> HED Washer
> ...



Wo bitte gibts die HED Washer???


----------



## Peng999 (8. Mai 2019)

Moment ich


rsu schrieb:


> Wo bitte gibts die HED Washer???



In Spanien

Sind aber ohne Milch bis jetzt noch nicht dicht


----------



## Peng999 (9. Mai 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Was sind denn das für Speichen?



Dieses 

https://www.radsport-erdmann.de/de/...B-2018-diverse-Farben-in-Standardlaengen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (9. Mai 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Dieses
> 
> https://www.radsport-erdmann.de/de/...B-2018-diverse-Farben-in-Standardlaengen.html



Danke!
Das offenbart ja wieder ungeahnte Möglichkeiten. Ich glaube ich brauche ein Paar neue LR


----------



## triteacher226 (9. Mai 2019)

Mal etwas Carbon ans Stahlrad geschraubt ENVE baut jetzt seit einiger Zeit auch Lenker mit 35mm Aufnahme. Hatte vorher nen Ritchey WCS Trail Alu mit nur 15mm Rise verbaut, jetzt sind es satte 40mm. Fährt sich absolut traumhaft und passt meiner Meinung nach viel besser zum Bike.


----------



## klausklein (12. Mai 2019)

Habe etwas NIVO zugelegt.


----------



## versteher (12. Mai 2019)

... und gleich beim Einbau verschrammelt.


----------



## Fatster (12. Mai 2019)

klausklein schrieb:


> Habe etwas NIVO zugelegt.
> Anhang anzeigen 861398



Dafür ist das Nivo beim Reifen aber ziemlich gesunken


----------



## klausklein (12. Mai 2019)

versteher schrieb:


> ... und gleich beim Einbau verschrammelt.


Ne ist Bleistift.


Fatster schrieb:


> Dafür ist das Nivo beim Reifen aber ziemlich gesunken


Aber nur auf Minimum 4,80 Zoll, so gerade noch Fatbike, und ich komm zurecht.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Mai 2019)

Neue Laufräder für das Lady Fatbike... Carbon blau eloxiert LOL:



 

 

Den Look bewahrt und doch weiterentwickelt...


 

Die "alten" Laufräder gibt´s hier, falls jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. Mai 2019)

Für Deine Lady nur das Feinste


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Mai 2019)

Optimierung für das ohnehin schon tolle dale.
Laufradsatz SL80 V1, Sonderbau mit Lefty-Nabe73 vorne 27,5

4.6-26 und 3.8/4.0-27.5

Radreifendurchmesser vorne 76cm Dillinger4 undhinten 74,6cm Dillinger5. Breite vorn 97mm, hinten 115mm im Neuzustand und mit 1bar Druck.

Eine ähnliche Paarung (beide 26") hat sich in den letzten beiden Jahren üppigen Tests aussetzen müssen. Recht erfolgreich ausser der Bodenfreiheit.
Leider hab ich die alte Profilversion bekommen. Sie unterscheidet sich am geteilten Seitenstollen. Da muss ich demnaechst mal Profilschneiden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (18. Mai 2019)

Mit dem Fatty war ich nie so richtig warm geworden, deswegen wird das Caribou wiederbelebt. Weil der Titan-Lenker ans Fortitude wanderte, es aber inzwischen einen fast gleich geformten Stahl-Lenker gibt, den gekauft.


----------



## Deleted 479645 (18. Mai 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder für das Lady Fatbike... Carbon blau eloxiert LOL:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 862864 Anhang anzeigen 862868
> 
> ...



Was ein Traum in Titan


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Mai 2019)

Neue Pedale, hatte mal wieder Lust auf Flats. Crank Brothers Stamp 3 Large. Die Farbe find ich super und die Stamp 7 taugen mir an der schwarzen Krampe total.


----------



## hw_doc (19. Mai 2019)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Mit dem Fatty war ich nie so richtig warm geworden, deswegen wird das Caribou wiederbelebt. Weil der Titan-Lenker ans Fortitude wanderte, es aber inzwischen einen fast gleich geformten Stahl-Lenker gibt, den gekauft.
> Anhang anzeigen 863886



Und was wird aus dem armen Fatty?


----------



## himbeerquark (19. Mai 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und was wird aus dem armen Fatty?


Das liegt im Karton und wartet auf den Brexit ;-)


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Mai 2019)

@Fabeymer: Sind das Aluspeichen oder lackierter Stahl? Passen sie in die ueblichen Naben? 
Was wiegen sie und haben sie Belastungseinschraenkungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Mai 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> @Fabeymer: Sind das Aluspeichen oder lackierter Stahl? Passen sie in die ueblichen Naben?
> Was wiegen sie und haben sie Belastungseinschraenkungen?



Das sind Speichen aus Alu und eloxiert, sie gehören zu einem Industry Nine System-Laufradsatz. 
Du benötigst die entsprechenden Naben, da die Speichen Straight Pull sind und direkt in den Nabenkörper eingeschraubt werden. 

So sieht das Ganze dann aus: 


 

Die Belastungseinschränkung ist je nach Laufradsatz individuell. 

Bzgl. Gewicht kann ich dir bei Gelegenheit mal eine Speiche auf die Waage legen, erinnere mich ggf. bitte nochmals daran.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Das ist dann nix für mich denn bei der Lefty bin ich nabenmaessig gebunden und mit meinem Baustellenwabenfelgenband kommen die Akzente der Farbspiele zu ueberladen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. Mai 2019)

4.0-27,5 front. Durchmesser 76cm
4.6-26 hinten Durchmesser 74,5cm

Reflektorband


----------



## sigma7 (26. Mai 2019)

Orange Seal VersaValve; mit O-Ring (6x3.5, aus dem Fachhandel) sehr gut für einwandige Felgen geeignet.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Mai 2019)

Die sind aber recht lang?!
Alu?

Was wiegt es? Fünf gramm?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juni 2019)

Neues Kettenblatt von SuperstarComponents... Schönere Rückseite als die aktuellen RaceFace Teile, die leider nur noch eine gestanzte Rückseite haben...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Juni 2019)

Es gibt Nachmittage, da spürt man schon beim Aufsperren der Eingangstür eine Leichtigkeit - überraschend, nicht unangenehm. Und dann steht es da: Das Paket mit Fahrradteilen. So gross und doch manifestiert sich beim Anheben wieder diese vorher verspuerte Leichtigkeit. Nun aber nicht in Emotion sondern in Gramm. Was bei geringer Grammzahl wiederum in eine freudige Emotion mündet.

Garbaruk 10 -50 Kasette zu 307 gr
KMC DLC Kette 11er grün mit 118 Gl zu 237 gr.

Jetzt sollte das Cannondale nur geputzt sein wegen der Style-Scherriffs. Und die Olaf zurück sein vom Service.
Dann gibt's Bild.
Schon jetzt bin ich begeistett vom biederen Auftritt der Garbaruk. Nix orange oder gold.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juni 2019)

Die Sapphire Boost in meiner schwarzen Krampe geht mega gut. Mal schauen, was die Stütze kann...Eine der wenigen mit externer Kabelführung (für einfaches Umrüsten auf starr) und einem Hebel, der zu einem 2*10 Antrieb passt.


----------



## rsu (16. Juni 2019)

Da halte ich doch mal dagegen  Vecnum NIVO 212mm. Passt gerade so ins Dude, musste aber das obere Gewinde vom Umwerfer rausbohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Juni 2019)

@rsu hab ich auch am LV, funzt bei mir 1a!


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2019)

Neuen Sattel zugelegt:


----------



## crossy-pietro (19. Juni 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neuen Sattel zugelegt:



Etwas "knochig", odr'?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn es Tune zum Preis von Hope gibt,ist die Farbe letztlich Nebensache!


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juni 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wenn es Tune zum Preis von Hope gibt,ist die Farbe letztlich Nebensache!Anhang anzeigen 877440


Die Preise bei r2 sind verlockend  Ich wollte auch schon zuschlagen, habe aber dann ne gebrauchte Fat Kong sehr günstig bekommen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. Juni 2019)

Sunringle sl80 V2 in 26"
Leicht und stabil wie eine Walkuere am Barren.
Jetzt warte ich noch auf die 27,5er aus den vereinigten Staaten und dann gehts wieder zum Laufradbauer. 
Das Cannondale-Projekt hab ich ausgeweitet. Ziel ist unter 13,9kg STVO-konform und mit "richtigen" !!! Reifen.


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juni 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> STVO-konform



StV*Z*O, wenn es Dir wieder um Plastik in den Laufrädern geht - ersterer entsprichst Du durch Dein Verhalten.

Sowas gibt es sicherlich auch günstig beim Discounter Deines Vertrauens:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. Juni 2019)

Die Sticks haben einen unglaublich hohen Luftwiderstand und sind ultraschwer.

NoGo

Meine Reflektoren wiegen 13gr je Stueck und werden vom Bikehändler meines Vertrauens ausgegeben. Komplettpaket 100gr
Und was will ich "guenstig" oder "Discounter" wenn ich bei einem Cannondale noch am Gewicht schrauben will? 
Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Z.


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juni 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Die Sticks haben einen unglaublich hohen Luftwiderstand und sind ultraschwer.
> 
> NoGo
> 
> ...



Ich vermisse da irgendwo die Ironie-Tags, aber vielleicht meinst Du es ja auch ernst...  

Dann ein Expertentipp zur Gewichtsoptimierung: Auf den 2. Reflektor hinten darf man inzwischen verzichten.

Mit ner leichteren Felge (auch leichter als die v2) wäre deutlich mehr drin, als der Aufpreis von schätzungsweise 50 g/Laufrad für die 3M-Sticks bedeuten würde - evtl. kompensiert man das auch schon mit Alunippeln...
In Bewegung reichen IMO übrigens auch vier der Sticks/Laufrad aus, um eine große reflektierende Fläche zu erzeugen. Für den Stand sind die Laufräder in meinen Augen als Reflektionsfläche ohnehin nicht gut geeeignet - so verstecken sich Reflektoren gerne mal hinter Streben und Gabel.
Und um die offiziellen Spielregeln vollumfänglich zu erfüllen, braucht es noch (zugelassene) Reflektoren an den Pedalen - vielleicht gibt es da auch noch was leichteres, als Du aktuell verwendest - an Pedalen spart man generell schnell mal über 150 g.

Aber zurück zu Sache: Wenn es Dir am Ende um das Gesehenwerden geht, bietest Du weit mehr Fläche zum Reflektieren, als Dein Rad.
Wenn dich ein besoffener Jäger vom Rad holt, verlangt man sicherlich keine Bestandsaufnahme der StVZO-Einrichtungen Deines Bikes.

In diesem Sinne: Immer schön auf die Prüfzeichen achten!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (30. Juni 2019)

Äähm Steffen, dem Typen, den‘s auf die Fresse gehauen hat, hast Du gute Ratschläge *PRO* Sicherheit gegeben - was, wie wir wissen, letztlich nix genutzt hat. 

Wieso versuchst Du denn nun den @Dirty-old-man dahingehend zu überzeugen, dass er das aus *seiner* Sicht für *seine Sicherheit* erforderliche runterschrauben oder weglassen soll? 

Selbst wenn er sich an jede Speiche zwei Reflektoren dranpackt, dann ist das sicherlich optisch Geschmacksache und entspricht auch nicht meinem „Schönheitsideal“, wie ein Bike auszusehen hat. 
Aber dass es aus reinen Sicherheitsaspekten heraus besser ist - und man auch von besoffenen Jägern im Zweifelsfall eben doch besser gesehen wird - da kann es eigentlich keine zwei Meinungen geben 
Von daher denke ich, lassen wir den ollen Lustmolch doch Sicherheitsequipement an sein Rad packen, was er will, oder? 

Ach, und falls es dann doch „Peng“ macht, dann macht es für die Hinterbliebenen finanziell eben doch durchaus „Sinn“, ob man das vermeintliche Wild - was eben ein Radler war - in der Dämmerung oder bei Nacht hätte sehen können, vielleicht sogar müssen, oder eben nicht. Da geht’s dann nicht um „Z“ oder irgendwas anderes sondern rein um die sich generell darstellende Sachlage.

Puuuh .. wassn Thema, Sonntag Punkt 12 .. ich glaub ich geh mal schauen, ob Essen schon fertig ist 

Memo an mich selbst:
Nach dem Essen aufblasbares Warndreieck und selbsttrocknende Sicherheitsweste im Rucksack kontrollieren


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juni 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wieso versuchst Du denn nun den @Dirty-old-man dahingehend zu überzeugen, dass er das aus *seiner* Sicht für *seine Sicherheit* erforderliche runterschrauben oder weglassen soll?



Oh, ganz im Gegenteil: Habe diverse IMO bessere Alternativen zum bisherigen Verfahren gemäß der dargebotenen Argumente aufgezeigt - auch in Bezug auf den jüngst dazu gekommenen Punkt "Gewicht"! So kann bspw. reflektierende Kleidung und eine Rundumkennleuchte am Helm ja ruhig einen Zentner wiegen und das Gewicht des Bikes bleibt auch schön gering...  B)

Aber so, wie ich seiner Argumentation nicht oder nur sehr begrenzt folgen kann, ist es außerhalb meines Kopfes wohl auch nicht so einfach, meiner zu folgen. Mag an den derzeit 33° liegen, die es hier gerade draußen hat...


Ich habe nur so meine Probleme damit, Fotos von eigentlich ganz ansehnlichen Bikes präsentiert zu bekommen, die aufgrund kleiner (fragwürdiger) Details IMO vollkommen verunstaltet aussehen. Wenn das in einem Forum passiert, kann und darf daraus durchaus eine Diskussion entstehen.

So, ich kümmer mich mal weiter um meine eigene Sicherheit, habe mich aufgrund der Sachlage wieder erinnert, dass man Helme auch duschen kann...  B)

*Apropos - damit ich hier vielleicht auch mal wieder was zeigen kann:

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen MIPS-Helm, der gut belüftet ist und wo einem die Suppe nicht durchs Gesicht läuft?*

Für meinen Bontrager Rally MIPS gibt es leider keine "NoSweat-Pads" mehr nachzukaufen und der erste Satz ist durch. Nun drohe ich angesichts der Temperaturen, darunter zu ertrinken...


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Juni 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oh, ganz im Gegenteil: Habe diverse IMO bessere Alternativen zum bisherigen Verfahren gemäß der dargebotenen Argumente aufgezeigt - auch in Bezug auf den jüngst dazu gekommenen Punkt "Gewicht"! So kann bspw. reflektierende Kleidung und eine Rundumkennleuchte am Helm ja ruhig einen Zentner wiegen und das Gewicht des Bikes bleibt auch schön gering...  B)
> 
> Aber so, wie ich seiner Argumentation nicht oder nur sehr begrenzt folgen kann, ist es außerhalb meines Kopfes wohl auch nicht so einfach, meiner zu folgen. Mag an den derzeit 33° liegen, die es hier gerade draußen hat...
> 
> ...



Servus Steffen
 

Ich fahr seit Jahren nur noch mit so was unterm Helm :


			https://www.google.de/search?source=hp&ei=lJEYXYXSIa6HmwXrnJTIBg&q=bandana+kopftuch&oq=bandana&gs_l=psy-ab.1.4.0l7j0i131j0l2.5096.7415..12826...0.0..0.107.648.5j2......0....1..gws-wiz.....0.Fw5_aDExQhc
		


Damit schwitze ich zwar auch , aber wie bei einer Dachrinne läuft die Suppe nicht mehr ins Gesicht sondern schön nass den Rücken runter


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juni 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Steffen
> 
> 
> Ich fahr seit Jahren nur noch mit so was unterm Helm :
> ...



Sehen wir damit nicht alle ein wenig aus wie...






B)

Ich hab auch ein Buff-Tuch, aber ich fürchte, noch ein halbes Grad mehr unter dem Helm und ich rede auch noch so wie der Mann!

Daher ist meine Hoffnung, einen sehr gut belüfteten Helm zu finden, der die Suppe am Ende ähnlich gut aufhält, wie mein bisheriger Helm mit den Pads.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. Juni 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aber so, wie ich seiner Argumentation nicht oder nur sehr begrenzt folgen kann, ist es außerhalb meines Kopfes wohl auch nicht so einfach, meiner zu folgen. Mag an den derzeit 33° liegen, die es hier gerade draußen hat...
> 
> 
> Ich habe nur so meine Probleme damit, Fotos von eigentlich ganz ansehnlichen Bikes präsentiert zu bekommen, die aufgrund kleiner (fragwürdiger) Details IMO vollkommen verunstaltet aussehen. Wenn das in einem Forum passiert, kann und darf daraus durchaus eine Diskussion entstehen.


Ach, dass man meinen Gedanken nicht folgen kann ist in meiner psychischen Behinderung begründet. Auch solche Gimmicks wie Sarkasmus oder Ironie kann ich weder austeilen noch verarbeiten.

In meiner Motorrad-Rowdy-Zeit hab ich den Gegenwert eines Specialized-S-Works in Bußgeldbescheide verprasst nur wegen fehlendem Rückreflektor oder fehlender Randabdeckung. Immer 12 bis 15 Punkte in FL. Bis hin zu dem Tag an dem mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass als nächster Schritt die Aberkennung meiner Fahrerlaubnis auf Lebenszeit aufgrund persönlicher Uneinsichtigkeit folgt.
Da hab ich dann doch mal für ein paar Jahre das Kettenfett stillgehalten.
Und heute bin ich älter und finde es gar nicht so verwerflich, etwas oldschool unterwegs zu sein. Zumal ich keiner Eisdielen-Balz mehr gerecht zu sein brauche. Vor allem mit einem Fatbike gilt der Chicken-Fun-Faktor ja als nicht existent.

Und: Gewicht ist immer !!! ein zu reduzierender Faktor am Zweirad.
Dass ich zwei Reflektoren je Rad fahre liegt am besseren Auswuchten der Räder. Mit nur einem Reflektor kann ich nichts kompensieren.

Mal schauen wie weit ich das Dale noch runterschraube. Ich werde berichten wenn das Rad dann auch stylish geputzt ist.
Pedale sind von Specialized Kunststoff ,256gr Refl. oder Cube Alu Metallpin ohne Refl.270gr.

Selbstredend gibt es Felgen, die leichter sind. Das, was ich mit dem Dale und der service-teuren Lefty fahre, mag ich mit DT nicht machen. Und geschlossene Carbonfelgen sind nix, denn ich möchte aus den verschiedenen Radsätzen quasi nach Felgenbandfarbe auswählen. So wie beim MX. Man schaut wie das Wetter ist und nimmt die Räder von der Wand.


----------



## hw_doc (5. Juli 2019)

Mal was ohne Reflektoren:




Traver's RUSSTi-Rim in 27,5"+ mit 55 mm Außenweite - bislang in meinem ersten Test ein guter Gegenspieler für die eingelagerten Hodags mit 3.8".
Aufgebaut mit Hope FatsNos (v4) und Sapim Race 271 mm.

Waren mit 21er Tape auch ohne Einziehen eines Schlauchs mit Hilfe der Aral schnell im Felgenhorn.

Und ja: @Rommos war Erster!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (5. Juli 2019)

Nachdem die Oi schon bei der Präsentation auf der Eurobike bei mir mangels Lautstärke durchgefallen war, gibt es nun eine IMO taugliche Version, die in dem Punkt oberhalb meiner Rockbros-Spurcycles liegt:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Juli 2019)

Hab ich am Nutrail, stylish und pingt gut. Man muss nur mit der Befestigungsschraube achtgeben. Nicht zu stark anziehen.
Gute Ping und hält auch Gravitationstests aus. 32 Gramm.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Juli 2019)

Leichtigkeit in seiner schönsten Form. Endlich ein Plastikteil, das mir keinen Eintrag ins Register der Rad-Style-Pozilei beschert.

 Noch bin ich in einem Bereich, wo ein Gramm Gewichtsersparnis einen Euro kostet.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. Juli 2019)

Diese beiden Bauteile wurden ersetzt, 51gr. sks-sidecage sowie 90 gr. Spannverschluss-Steckachse




fabric cageless Getränkehalter, 4 gr.




"Echte" Steckachse für die Bluto des Nutrail-Race. 50gr.




Ersparnis 87gr. Basst ois.


----------



## hw_doc (18. Juli 2019)

Einen Schnapper hatte die Internet-Bikeshop-Fraktion dann doch für mich bzw. das Farley EX:





Eine 175er Turbine-Stütze - hätte keine drei Millimeter länger sein dürfen!
Die Montage fand ich fürs erste Mal kompliziert und aus irgendeinem Grund blieb die Stütze erst nach erneutem Aus- und Wiedereinbau dauerhaft oben.

Nun aber funktioniert alles wie gewünscht.

Der 1x-Hebel ist haptisch im Gegensatz zum Wabbel-Exemplar von Brand- bzw. Tranz-X eine Wonne. Angesichts des heftigen Einzelpreises wär noch MMX-Kompatibilität schön gewesen - aber den hab ich ja auch nicht gezahlt...  B)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Juli 2019)

Alte Kurbel raw gemacht!


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Juli 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Alte Kurbel raw gemacht!Anhang anzeigen 891497



Passt Super zum Rahmen


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo Meister


Hast Du für die Flatpaddels eigentlich einen Waffenschein  

Egal , abrutschen geht bei denen eh nicht


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Juli 2019)

Mal sehn ob ich mich damit immer noch Verfahre 








Garmin GPSMAP 66 st


----------



## hw_doc (31. Juli 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mal sehn ob ich mich damit immer noch Verfahre
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 891545Anhang anzeigen 891546
> 
> Garmin GPSMAP 66 st



Bin auf Deine Erfahrungen gespannt - insbesondere die Laufzeit mit dem großen Display. Das ist bei meinem 62er(?) und seinen Nachfolgern bis dato immer der große Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bin auf Deine Erfahrungen gespannt - insbesondere die Laufzeit mit dem großen Display. Das ist bei meinem 62er(?) und seinen Nachfolgern bis dato immer der große Kompromiss.



Da bin ich auch gespannt


Bei meinem alten Oregon 450 hat ein neuer Satz AA Batterien immer etwa 8 Stunden gehalten.
Ich probiers jetzt beim neuen mal mit diesen Akkus : Panasonic eneloop Pro 2500mAh .


----------



## hw_doc (31. Juli 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gespannt
> 
> 
> Bei meinem alten Oregon 450 hat ein neuer Satz AA Batterien immer etwa 8 Stunden gehalten.
> Ich probiers jetzt beim neuen mal mit diesen Akkus : Panasonic eneloop Pro 2500mAh .



Bei meinem 62er rechne ich mit 12 oder mehr Stunden je Eneloop-Paar (2500er). Darunter moag i nimmer... (Oder so ähnlich.  B)


----------



## Speedskater (31. Juli 2019)

Ich habe in meinem Oregon 600 von Panasonic 2700 mAh Akkus die halten mindestens 12 Stunden.
Mit dem Ladegerät gemessen (Lade-, Entlade-Zyklus) habe die Akkus ca. 2800 mAh.


----------



## hw_doc (31. Juli 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Oregon 600 von Panasonic 2700 mA/h Akkus die halten mindestens 12 Stunden.
> Mit dem Ladegerät gemessen (Lade-, Entlade-Zyklus) habe die Akkus ca. 2800 mA/h.



I. d. R. kommen bei mir auch mehr als die 12 h raus, ich schätze am Ende auf 15. Nur rechnen tue ich mit weniger, wenn ich auf größerer Runde bin.
Mit den Tatsch-Geräten in dem Bereich konnte ich mich nie anfreunden, stellen sich mir wie ein Smartphone darf, funktionieren aber deutlich träger...


----------



## Berganbeter (2. August 2019)

Milchwochende fürs Dicke!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. August 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... Ich stehe auf Komponenten mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis....


Ähm, ok, lassen wir das... Also nicht dass ich denke, dass man bei meiner neuesten Anschaffung nicht einen soliden Gegenwert erhalten würde, aber der steht nicht so richtig in einem als günstig zu bezeichnenden Verhältnis zu der Transfersumme, aber hier war auch eher einmal mehr der Spieltrieb der Antrieb und es gab die glückliche Fügung, dass das Enduro auch mal wieder eine neue Bremse brauchte oder zu brauchen glaubte.

Also wurde mal wieder auf wundersame Weise aus Schwarz die Farbe Orange:

















Die Bremshebel waren ja vorher schon schwarz/orange und blieben genau so:




Und hier das Ganze im Ganzen:




So scharf, dass es hinter Gitter muss:




Ob es jetzt besser fährt? Oder besser bremst? Nö. Aber der Fahrer freut sich wie Bolle  Und es war ja quasi ein Abfallprodukt, weil die schwarzen Sättel ans Santa wandern und dort mit komplett schwarzen Bremshebeln fusionieren. Zum Glück habe ich nur zwei Räder, wenn man die Bremse einmal hat, will man sie früher oder später an allen Rädern... Also fangt besser gar nicht erst damit an...


----------



## hw_doc (3. August 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ähm, ok, lassen wir das... Also nicht dass ich denke, dass man bei meiner neuesten Anschaffung nicht einen soliden Gegenwert erhalten würde, aber der steht nicht so richtig in einem als günstig zu bezeichnenden Verhältnis zu der Transfersumme, aber hier war auch eher einmal mehr der Spieltrieb der Antrieb und es gab die glückliche Fügung, dass das Enduro auch mal wieder eine neue Bremse brauchte oder zu brauchen glaubte.
> 
> Also wurde mal wieder auf wundersame Weise aus Schwarz die Farbe Orange:
> 
> ...



Braucht es dafür nicht noch eine standesgemäßere Scheibe?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. August 2019)

Die finde ich super, aber das wäre echt too much


----------



## cluso (4. August 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Die finde ich super, aber das wäre echt too much



Wir erinnern dich daran wenn die Scheiben doch "plötzlich" ans Rad kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. August 2019)

Syntase in raw...


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. August 2019)

selbst geschrubt?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. August 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> selbst geschrubt?


Gestrahlt,gebürstet,fertig!
Ist super easy!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. August 2019)

Gebastelt...


----------



## Fatster (8. August 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Gebastelt...



 ... Wow, das ist ja schon fast unanständig geil!


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. August 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Gebastelt...





weil du es kannst  ?!
...oder hattest du Kettenabwürfe? (kann ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen bei SSP?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. August 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> weil du es kannst  ?!
> ...oder hattest du Kettenabwürfe? (kann ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen bei SSP?!)


Keine Kettenabwürfe!
Aber ist mal was anderes,als die normalen SSP-Hülsen!
Hat ja nix gekostet.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. August 2019)

bestes Upgrade seit langem:


----------



## Lenny911 (20. August 2019)

Heute kam eine Lieferung, mit der jetzt der Umbau des Dudes nach knapp 1000 km beginnen kann. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich das Dicke in blau gestalten. Aber als ich dieses Kupfer gesehen habe war der Plan schnell verworfen .

Besonderst bin ich auch den Ergon Sm gespannt, ob er das halten kann, was die Werbung verspricht.


----------



## Berganbeter (20. August 2019)

Ui, Lenker u. Vorbau schauen lecker aus!


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. August 2019)

Nicht nur ich bin auf Diät, auch das DD ist weiter am abspecken... 



Gab es für entspannte 35€ im Angebot.
Nicht im Bild: Trickstuff Titan Schräubchen für die PM Adapter und Syntace Titan für den Vorbau.

So langsam kommt der Punkt an dem nur noch nen leckerer Satz Nextis das Paket abrundet


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Nicht nur ich bin auf Diät, auch das DD ist weiter am abspecken...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist du sicher, dass das zu deinem Conan-der-Zerstörer-Fahrstil passt?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das zu deinem Conan-der-Zerstörer-Fahrstil passt?



,


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. August 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dub xx1-Kurbel, Garbaruk  10-50-Kasette und Kmc dlc 118gl-Kette. Reifen sind noch die unvorteilhaft schweren 4,8-26"- JumboJim mit 1360 und 1390 Gramm auf den originalen sunringle 26" sl80V1-Felgen.
Der originale Fabric- Sattel wurde gegen einen um 20 Gramm leichteren wtb-Sattel aus meinem Stevens getauscht.
Um das Projekt "Caad-1 unter 13,5 kg mit echten Gelaendereifen" anzugehen, hab ich die 200er Hinterradbremse wieder auf 160 zurückgebaut. Ersparnis 116 Gramm.
Leider merkt man den Unterschied. Zumindest bei meinem MX-70erJahre-Bremsverhalten.

Gewcht ohne Trinkflasche, Luftpumpe und Vorderlicht: 14,2 kg

Die Kohlefaserkurbel hat nicht die erhofften 300 Gramm eingespart, da die von Cannondale verbaute sl schon, wie einiges andere an diesem ersten Fatbikemodell von Caad-1, sehr hochwertig und leicht ist. 
Ohne die Lagergewichte in Relation gesetzt zu haben spart die xx1 dub gegen sl etwa 170 Gramm.

Naechste Woche bekomm ich meinen dritten Laufradsatz in 27,5 + 26 s,unringle sl80 V2 und DT Swiss 350 Nabe hinten, die "nackig" nur noch 2350 Gramm wiegen.


----------



## hw_doc (31. August 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit dub xx1-Kurbel, Garbaruk  10-50-Kasette und Kmc dlc 118gl-Kette. Reifen sind noch die unvorteilhaft schweren 4,8-26"- JumboJim mit 1360 und 1390 Gramm auf den originalen sunringle 26" sl80V1-Felgen.
> Der originale Fabric- Sattel wurde gegen einen um 20 Gramm leichteren wtb-Sattel aus meinem Stevens getauscht.
> Um das Projekt "Caad-1 unter 13,5 kg mit echten Gelaendereifen" anzugehen, hab ich die 200er Hinterradbremse wieder auf 160 zurückgebaut. Ersparnis 116 Gramm.
> Leider merkt man den Unterschied. Zumindest bei meinem MX-70erJahre-Bremsverhalten.
> ...



Also ausgerechnet die Carbonkurbel von SRAM/Truvativ ist halt wirklich schwer. Ne Next SL ist da deutlich leichter, gehört da aber auch nicht so unbedingt dran, wie die schöne Serienkurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. August 2019)

xx1 dub Fat-5-Kurbel Komplett rechts und links mit 166mm Achse und 30er Kettenblatt 468 Gramm


----------



## N4rcotic (17. September 2019)

So dann mache ich hier auch mal mit.

Renthal Fatbar 800m
Vario Sattelstütze
Tubelessmilch
Siloband für Tubeless-Umbau und Camoband als Felgenband (Optik)
Raceface 32er Narrow Blatt
Sram GX Schaltwerk, Trigger und Kette für 12 fach
Und eine X01 Kassette hatte ich noch über
Freilauf XD für SRC

Fehlt nur noch die Sram G2 RSC Bremse und der 50mm Vorbau


----------



## BigJohn (22. September 2019)

Mein Beitrag zur aktuellen Farben-Diskussion hier im Forum. Immer schon bunt bleiben, Männers


----------



## Fatster (22. September 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag zur aktuellen Farben-Diskussion hier im Forum. Immer schon bunt bleiben, Männers
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 913052
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 913053



Und das meiner:


----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. September 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Immer schon bunt bleiben, Männers


Meistens bin ich blau, hab rote Augen und gelbe Flecken


----------



## Fatster (23. September 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Meistens bin ich blau, hab rote Augen und gelbe Flecken



... und eine rabenschwarze Seele!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. September 2019)

Endlich fertig:
Sun ringle SL80 V2  in 26" und 27,5".
Alu-Nippel und leichte Sapim-Speichen, DT Nabe im 26er. Gelbes Glitzerband


----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. September 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Endlich fertig:
> Sun ringle SL80 V2  in 26" und 27,5".
> Alu-Nippel und leichte Sapim-Speichen, DT Nabe im 26er. Gelbes GlitzerbandAnhang anzeigen 915444


Scaled sizing


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2019)

Ein Hoch auf Achsen-Rainer!




Da (W)rennt die Gabel bald besonders gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (28. September 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf Achsen-Rainer!
> Anhang anzeigen 915926
> 
> Da (W)rennt die Gabel bald besonders gut!


Was ist das Besondere dran an der Achse für die WREN?


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Was ist das Besondere dran an der Achse für die WREN?



Ich hab eine!  B)

Ist ne Schraubachse, um von dem wenig vertrauenerweckenden Spannhebel wegzukommen. So eine Achse mit Hebel war mir in einer Saso mal gerissen und im Suspension-Fork-Faden gab es auch mal ne Diskussion zu dem Thema, wo AFAIR ein Fatlab-Vertreter ne Schraubachse ankündigte.


----------



## Rommos (28. September 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich hab eine!  B)
> 
> Ist ne Schraubachse, um von dem wenig vertrauenerweckenden Spannhebel wegzukommen. So eine Achse mit Hebel war mir in einer Saso mal gerissen und im Suspension-Fork-Faden gab es auch mal ne Diskussion zu dem Thema, wo AFAIR ein Fatlab-Vertreter ne Schraubachse ankündigte.


Danke, und wo kann man die bekommen? Wobei meine Gabel eh nicht im Gebrauch ist


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Danke, und wo kann man die bekommen? Wobei meine Gabel eh nicht im Gebrauch ist



Im Zweifelsfall über Wren USA direkt - Achsen-Rainer hat m. W. kein Lager angelegt (und wenn, dann ziemlich sicher nicht für die 135er)...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. September 2019)

Berk Lupina Sattel :
79gramm



Und das wirklich Tolle daran ist, dass der Sattel bis 100kg brutto trägt.
Folglich muss der Lassgne-Ranzen weg. Freie Sicht auf den Sixpack.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. September 2019)

Mir tut vom Anblick schon der Ar..... weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. September 2019)

Ist fürs  Cannondale- Projekt. Das Caad1 fahr ich meist nicht weit sondern hoch und wenig auf mainstream-haserl-strecken. Da ist der Sitzkomfort noch keine Schluesselposition.
12,9 kg oder gar drunter, stzvo-konform und mit echten Reifen ist das Ziel

Nachtrag:
Nachdem ich den Sattel in den Abendstunden testen konnte, kann es sehr gut möglich sein, dass das Ding sehr komfortabel ist. Sicherlich nicht sturz- und steinbruchresistent, aber zum normal rumgurken in Wald und Schotterweg ziemlich klasse.
Leider muss ich mich von meiner zweiten Zielsetzung von " Caad1 unter 12,9 kg"verabschieden, denn die Dillinger sind relativ schwer und nur mit Milch dauerhaft zuverlaessig zu fahren. Es wird die bisherige Zielsetzung " unter 13,5 kg" weiterverfolgt mit baldigem Einbau einer 4k Trickst piccola Oelbremse und eines Carbonlenkers. Mehr bzw weniger geht dann für meine Art der Fahrradbenutzung nicht mehr.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. Oktober 2019)

Vorweihnachtszeit ist Stollenzeit.

Wrathchild das Paar knapp unter drei kg. Durch den fehlenden Schaufelriegel gegenueber dem Dillinger seh ich gute Chancen auf besseres Matschbremsverhalten.
Mal schauen ob die Reifen auf dem Cube oder Cannondale draufkommen. Hab noch keine Idee.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. Oktober 2019)

Sehr beachtenswert finde ich, dass die wrathchild mit Spikes und 1574+1545=2977 gramm Paargewicht leichter sind als die Paarung dunderbeist 1579 gr und flowbeast 1412 gr mit  Gesamtgewicht 2991gramm.
Da muss ich wohl wieder mit Dichtmilch fahren.

Ich weiss, dass die Reifengewichte stark unterschiedlich auch innerhalb einer Charge sind. Aber die Tendenz erlaubt schon Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Oktober 2019)

Gratuliere zu den Wrathchilds  

Die Reifen haben unheimlich viel Gripp im Schnee und auf Eis , jedenfalls mehr als die Dillinger.
Am heftigsten finde ich aber die Lautstärke auf Teer , da brauchts wirklich keine Klingel mehr .

Aber vergiß nicht die Spikes auf Teer ein paar Kilometer Einzufahren , damit sie sich richtig im Gummi setzen .


----------



## ChristianNO (11. Oktober 2019)

@Allgaeufex  es geht aber noch lauter  







Mvh

Christian


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2019)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex  es geht aber noch lauter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast Du da nen Waffenschein dafür


----------



## ChristianNO (11. Oktober 2019)

@Allgaeufex

Naja......die sehen eher selten Asphalt    Sind eher für den Notfall gedacht.....






Wenn das Wetter mal richtig Sch........ ist


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Oktober 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hast Du da nen Waffenschein dafür



In Norwegen haben sie doch fast alle nen Jagdschein!


----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2019)

Ein Hoch auf die Kleinanzeigen!    

Die brachten dem Beargrease neben dem schicken M von Answer




auch noch ein Kurbel-Ei.




Hoffentlich hat die Ware nicht noch einen Haken...
Leider sind mir beim Ablösen im Gegensatz zu meinen bisherigen Versuchen die ESI-Griffe eingerissen... Offenbar altert das Material doch ein Stück...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Oktober 2019)

@hw_doc Welche Farbe brauchst du?
Ich hab noch neue liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @hw_doc Welche Farbe brauchst du?
> Ich hab noch neue liegen.



Wenn, dann steht "Chunky" in dem, was als Schwarz verkauft wird, auf der Liste!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wenn, dann steht "Chunky" in dem, was als Schwarz verkauft wird, auf der Liste!


O.k.,leider nur *Racer's Edge*


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Oktober 2019)

Das Pole bekommt erstmal ne amtliche Bereifung verpasst.


----------



## Fatster (17. Oktober 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das Pole bekommt erstmal ne amtliche Bereifung verpasst.
> Anhang anzeigen 924770



Für niemals abreißenden Grip ist also gesorgt. Tust Du dir dieses Monster auch am HR an?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Oktober 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Für niemals abreißenden Grip ist also gesorgt. Tust Du dir dieses Monster auch am HR an?



Selbstverfreilich , ich finde den absolut abnormal, aber das gefällt....und zwar richtig


----------



## Fatster (17. Oktober 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Selbstverfreilich , ich finde den absolut abnormal, aber das gefällt....und zwar richtig



Ich hoffe, Du kannst dir diese Einstellung auch dann bewahren, wenn Du das Ding mal lange den Berg hochtreten musst ... „abnormal“ trifft‘s in diesem Zusammenhang ganz gut


----------



## Rubberduckxi (17. Oktober 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das Pole bekommt erstmal ne amtliche Bereifung verpasst.
> Anhang anzeigen 924770


Ist das der 2XL, und auf einer DT710er (80mm) Felge?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Oktober 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du kannst dir diese Einstellung auch dann bewahren, wenn Du das Ding mal lange den Berg hochtreten musst ... „abnormal“ trifft‘s in diesem Zusammenhang ganz gut



Berg hochtreten? Ich versteh die Frage nicht ??? ich denke ich weiß worauf ich mich einlasse. ?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Oktober 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ist das der 2XL, und auf einer DT710er (80mm) Felge?


 Ja und Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (17. Oktober 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Berg hochtreten? Ich versteh die Frage nicht ???


Das war ja auch keine 



Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> ..  ich denke ich weiß worauf ich mich einlasse. ?


 ... genau das dachte ich auch! Der @Fatbikebiker hat dieses Monstrum ja seinerzeit auf Teer den Stelvio hochgetreten und da dachte ich leichtfertig, dass das sooo schwer ja nicht sein kann 
Seit ich den Reifen allerdings selbst fahre, sieze ich den @Fatbikebiker nur noch demütigst


----------



## Fatster (23. Oktober 2019)

Fatbikes sind ja bekanntermaßen tot und ehe die spezifische Ersatzteilversorgung komplett eingestellt wird, schnell noch paar Reifen gekauft.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. Oktober 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Fatbikes sind ja bekanntermaßen tot und ehe die spezifische Ersatzteilversorgung komplett eingestellt wird, schnell noch paar Reifen gekauft.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 927807



ach ja?!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Oktober 2019)

Iiiiiihhhhh, Jumbo Jim´s, pfui!


----------



## Fatster (23. Oktober 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Iiiiiihhhhh, Jumbo Jim´s, pfui!



In meiner unvergleichlichen Weitsicht  habe ich lediglich einen taktischen Hamsterkauf getätigt und in zwei bis sieben Jahren wirst Du, ja Du, mich *anflehen, *sie dir zu verkaufen!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Oktober 2019)

@Fatster  Tausend Dank für deine Weitsicht und Fürsorge!
Ich nehme an,mit ordentlicher Verzinsung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (23. Oktober 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Fatster  Tausend Dank für deine Weitsicht und Fürsorge!
> Ich nehme an,mit ordentlicher Verzinsung!



Du fängst am Besten schon mal an zu sparen


----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. Oktober 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Du fängst am Besten schon mal an zu sparen



Bis dann bröseln die Pneu vor sich hin


----------



## hw_doc (23. Oktober 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Bis dann bröseln die Pneu vor sich hin



@Fatster kann sich sicherlich bei @jejamm ein paar Tipps zur Konservierung (bald) historischer Pneus abholen!  B)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Oktober 2019)

Zur Not müssen wir dann auf 29+ umrüsten.


----------



## hw_doc (23. Oktober 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Zur Not müssen wir dann auf 29+ umrüsten.



Oder auf 27.5 x 4.5! Dann erleiden die Blutos das Schicksal ordinärer 26"-CC-Komponenten - obwohl: Bis dahin ist 27,5" ohne Boost auch unfahrbar...


----------



## Starter77 (23. Oktober 2019)

Ja ein Wunder daß man noch lebt nachdem man sich das alles angetan hat


----------



## Berganbeter (23. Oktober 2019)

Ups,hab ich da was verpasst? Gibts bald keine JJ mehr?


----------



## jejamm (24. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @Fatster kann sich sicherlich bei @jejamm ein paar Tipps zur Konservierung (bald) historischer Pneus abholen!  B)


Na Männer, alles klar im Fatbike Forum?
Lange nicht mehr hiergewesen!
Also wenn die Classic Pneus bröseln nehm ich Silikon-Spray von außen (wenn sie nicht mehr gefahren werden...) Ansonsten geht auch ne Nacht in Weichspüler einlegen hilft - habe ich gerade 1989er Ritchey True Grip Lenker Griffe mit gerettet...
Meine Bud und Lou brauchte ich aber noch nicht retten... vielleicht sollte ich sie nochmal fahren! (Seit das E-Enduro da ist, kuckt das Fattie mich im Keller immer so traurig an...)


----------



## Starter77 (24. Oktober 2019)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Ups,hab ich da was verpasst? Gibts bald keine JJ mehr?



Alles gut. Ich denke um den JJ wirst Du Dir am wenigsten Sorgen machen müssen


----------



## BigJohn (24. Oktober 2019)

jejamm schrieb:


> Seit das E-Enduro da ist, kuckt das Fattie mich im Keller immer so traurig an...


Jehova. Sowas darfst du dir denken, aber doch nicht ausgerechnet hier schreiben  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (27. Oktober 2019)

neues lenkerband


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Oktober 2019)

Sieht ein bisschen aus wie ein Verband!


----------



## accutrax (27. Oktober 2019)

stooge junker bar ...


gruss accu


----------



## Dirty-old-man (29. Oktober 2019)

Paar Pedale für Schnee 

und

Dreck

im Vergleich zu Specialized








Sinnig ist beim HT, dass es eine 8mm Schluesselweite hat. Da passt auch 5/16".
Mit dem HT sinkt das Cannondale Gewicht auf nun 13,48 kg.
Nun noch Kohlefaserschrauben in die Getraenkepins und bisserl Titan. Dann hab ich das Ziel erreicht.
Weitere 100 gramm moeglich mit Wegfall StVZO, weil ich eh nicht auf der Strasse fahre.
Dann wiegt das Natural-born-Scheixwetterrad mit lefty nur noch 13,38.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (29. Oktober 2019)

Und mit den Warmduscherschuhen (das ist nur EINER) ist die ganze Leichtigkeit für.....


----------



## versteher (30. Oktober 2019)

accutrax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 929515
> 
> stooge junker bar ...
> 
> ...



Habe blöde Fragen - ich weiß  ...
Hast du ihn schon mal auf die Waagschale gelegt?

Bezugsquelle? Charlie-the-Bike-Monger oder direkt bei Stooge ?


----------



## fatbikepeg (30. Oktober 2019)

*Widefoot LiterCage* - passend für die großen Nalgene Flaschen u.a. ?
https://www.monkbikeworks.eu/widefoot/












Auf ruppigen Trails lieber noch mit Voila Strap o.ä. sichern..


----------



## accutrax (31. Oktober 2019)

versteher schrieb:


> Habe blöde Fragen - ich weiß  ...
> Hast du ihn schon mal auf die Waagschale gelegt?



habe ich...
stooge junkers bar 70mm rise...730gr
zum vergleich.. surly sunrise 83mm rise ....770gr

für 60.- GBP gibts eben kein "odd-money" ti bar...

bestellt habe ich bei stooge (andy) direkt, sehr empfehlenswert !
unbedingt vor der bestellung eine mail an stooge senden und die kosten für den versand erfragen
der warenkorb gibt systembedingt zu hohe versandkosten an !!
bikemonger (ohne "charlie", der hat sein shop verkauft und tourt jetzt mit einem foodtruck durch GB)
ist auch mit den neuen inhabern ein sehr empfehlenswerter shop (aus eigener erfahrung)..
aber die versandkosten sind allgemein etwas höher...


gruss accu


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Oktober 2019)

accutrax schrieb:


> für 60.- GBP gibts eben kein "odd-money" ti bar...



Den muss ich echt mal wiegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (31. Oktober 2019)

accutrax schrieb:


> habe ich...
> stooge junkers bar 70mm rise...730gr
> zum vergleich.. surly sunrise 83mm rise ....770gr
> 
> ...



okay -Danke für die Infos!   
Gewicht halt sich ja dann "noch im Rahmen" der Erwartungen 
Vor lauter Ungeduld hab ich gestern schon beim Bikemonger bestellt 
Bin gespannt!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. Oktober 2019)

Aber der Lenker hat Klemmass 7/8" oder?
Wie funzt das dann mit dem Vorbau?


----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2019)

Bmx Vorbau oder Shims


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich probiere auch mal was neues am Tourenradel aus   












						Ritchey Comp Kyote 31.8 - 800mm Tour Lenker - BB Black
					

Ritchey ▶ Ein superbequemer Aluminium-Lenker mit 27,5-Grad-Backsweep und 35 mm Rise. ▶ Ausführung: BB Black




					www.bike24.de


----------



## hw_doc (31. Oktober 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich probiere auch mal was neues am Tourenradel aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 931333Anhang anzeigen 931334
> 
> ...



Der wartet bei mir auch auf seinen Einsatz!


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Der wartet bei mir auch auf seinen Einsatz!




Die Sitzprobe viel jedenfalls schon mal sehr Bequem aus 
Der Nachteil daran ist , das meine Lenkerrolle nicht mehr dran passt 
Aber was solls , ich werd schon noch ein anderes Plätzchen fürs Zelt finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2019)

Auf den habe ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen


----------



## hw_doc (31. Oktober 2019)

Der Kollege ist halt schon krass gekröpft.
Übersicht könnte das verschaffen:





						WhatBars? — The Bicycle Handlebar Database
					

The internets guide to help you compare comfort / alt bicycle handlebars online.




					whatbars.com


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab den auch seit einem guten Monat an meinem Fargo, kann bisher nichts Schlechtes dazu sagen.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Der Nachteil daran ist , das meine Lenkerrolle nicht mehr dran passt



Wo hakt es denn, dass du die Rolle nicht mehr montiert bekommst? 
Wir haben beim Umbau (bzw. Rückbau) auf Drehgriffschaltung und Canti-Hebel die Länge der Züge so angepasst, dass die Lenkerrolle einfach dahinter durchgeschoben werden kann.


----------



## cluso (1. November 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> neues lenkerband



Wow, das Rad gefällt...


----------



## Starter77 (1. November 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich probiere auch mal was neues am Tourenradel aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 931333Anhang anzeigen 931334
> 
> ...



Schaut gut aus. Nicht ganz so extrem wie der Geoff, den ich als sehr angenehm empfinde


----------



## BigJohn (1. November 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Nicht ganz so extrem wie der Geoff, den ich als sehr angenehm empfinde


Den Kyote muss man eher als großen on one OG sehen. Denn fand ich sehr angenehm.

@Fabeymer keine Lust mehr auf die Rohbox? Oder den Rennlenker? Der boxcar Vorbau kommt mir jedenfalls bekannt vor.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. November 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wo hakt es denn, dass du die Rolle nicht mehr montiert bekommst?
> Wir haben beim Umbau (bzw. Rückbau) auf Drehgriffschaltung und Canti-Hebel die Länge der Züge so angepasst, dass die Lenkerrolle einfach dahinter durchgeschoben werden kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 931550



Ja , mit verlängerten Zügen könnte es klappen


----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fabeymer keine Lust mehr auf die Rohbox? Oder den Rennlenker? Der boxcar Vorbau kommt mir jedenfalls bekannt vor.



Das Fargo war einfach das Rad in meinem Bestand, das ich als besten Fit für den Kyote empfunden habe. 
Inzwischen ist noch eine Thomson Setbackstütze dran und die 800 mm Lenkerbreite gleichen den fehlenden Reach vgl. mit dem Woodchipper sehr gut aus. Länge durch Breite sozusagen.  

Die ganze Woodchipper-/Rohboxeinheit hängt so im Keller, dass es zum Umrüsten nur zwei Endkappen und ein paar Kabelbinder braucht. Ich muss aber schon sagen, dass der Drehgriff in meinen Augen die "natürlichere" Form des Schaltens bei der Rohloff darstellt. Bei dem Streckenprofil, auf dem das Fargo von mir hauptsächlich bewegt wird, ist das Gang-für-Gang-Schalten der Rohbox zwar keine sonderlich große Einschränkung, aber der Drehgriff man es einem schon ein wenig leichter, vor allem bei spontanem Schalten. Klassische Situation hierfür wäre, einen unbekannten Anstieg zu fahren, der plötzlich steiler wird und man dann schnell noch zwei Gänge runterschalten muss.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja , mit verlängerten Zügen könnte es klappen



Würde ich dir eh empfehlen, wenn du ein Rad regelmäßig (oder auch unregelmäßig) zum Bikepacken nutzen möchtest. Dann ist auch egal, ob du die Züge hinter die Rolle packst oder die Rolle durchschiebst, aber du hast eben die nötige Flexibilität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (1. November 2019)

Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?


----------



## Starter77 (1. November 2019)

Ausprobieren. Es soll Menschen geben die empfinden ovale Kettenblätter als angenehm.


----------



## ufp (1. November 2019)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?Anhang anzeigen 931752


Klar!
Va wenn du es dir leisten kannst.
Ausprobieren, Erfahrung sammeln.


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. November 2019)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?Anhang anzeigen 931752


ich finde es am Bergrad richtig gut!


----------



## Berganbeter (1. November 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Klar!
> Va wenn du es dir leisten kannst.
> Ausprobieren, Erfahrung sammeln.



Warum das denn? Ist der Verschleiss höher?


----------



## ufp (2. November 2019)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Ist der Verschleiss höher?


?
Was meinst du?
Wenn du es dir finanziell leisten kannst, spricht ja nichts dagegen.
Wenn es nichts taugt, dir nichts bring oder du den Unterschied nicht merks, tja, dann war es halt nur ein Versuch (Fehlinvestition?).

Ich hab mir auch eines für mein 26 Zolle XC Fully gekauft, aber ich bin damit leider zu wenig zum Fahren gekommen, als dass ich den Unterschied merken würde. Aber egal, es war für micht insofern egal, weil ich sowieso ein neues Kettenblatt brauchte. Und solange meine Knie oder sonstige Körperteile davon nicht kaputt werden   .


----------



## Berganbeter (2. November 2019)

Hab das um 10.- bekommen.Da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen.


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2019)

... ausprobieren, wenn Du es jetzt eh' schon hast...

Ich empfinde das ovale 32er an der Mausel als sehr angenehm. Meine "Erfahrung": je grösser das Blatt, desto mehr merkst Du den Unterschied...


----------



## Berganbeter (2. November 2019)

Habs schon montiert.Ist ein 30 er, vorher hatte ich ein 28 er.Kleine Proberunde ergab: Kaum merklich ein Unterschied, ausser wenn ich beim treten aufs Kettenblatt schau wird mir schwindelig.
Muss mal wieder auf den Berg,wobei mir momentan der Vergleich fehlt da ich lang nicht mir Oben war.
Naja,optisch gefällts wenigstens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (7. November 2019)

Ebend eingetrudelt





die Tage kamen schon neue Bremsscheiben in 203 und 180mm.

Und vor ein paar Wochen schon etwas für den Piloten zum Lernen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (9. November 2019)

Voraussichtlich letzte Aktion der Caad1-Gewichtsverringerung: Nach Austausch aller Stahlschrauben gegen Titan kamen heute die Kohlefaserschrauben M5 für Leitungsfuehrung und Getraenkehalter an. 4 Gramm ersetzen 20.
16 Gramm Ersparnis für nen Fuffi.
Das best-bike-ever und angenehm exotische natural born Scheixwetterrad wiegt nun noch 13,41 kg mit Strassenpack und HT-Pedalen.
Ohne Strassenpack aber mit Klingel 13,31 kg.
Ich muss im Winter noch schauen inwieweit ich die Problematik dass die Bremsen bislang nicht schnell genug auf Betriebstemperatur kommen,  durch Alubelaege (-20gramm) und oder gaaanz andere Scheibenmateriale löse. Allerdings soll die Trickstuff erst noch im Stahltraegermodus eine Chance und Vergleichbarkeit haben.

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es noch ein paar Bilder zu machen vom noch sauberen Fahrrad. Bevor ich wieder ausschau als waere mir die Espressomaschine explodiert. 




M5x20 Kohlefaser




Schraube im cageless-Halter




Fahrrad noch sauber.


----------



## hw_doc (11. November 2019)

Das Beargrease hat es schon gut...





e*thirteen TRS+ mit 9-44 aus dem Bikemarkt. Bringt nicht nur Bandbreite in beide Richtungen, sondern auch über 50 g! Vielleicht sogar 55, wenn ich sie gereinigt hab...  B)

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass das gute Stück knackfrei bleibt und auch sonst nicht muckt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. November 2019)

Gebrauchte Kassetten kaufen ist reine Glücksache!
Toi,Toi,Toi...


----------



## hw_doc (11. November 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Gebrauchte Kassetten kaufen ist reine Glücksache!
> Toi,Toi,Toi...



Eigentlich hab ich mit gebrauchten Kassetten noch keine Probleme gehabt - nur die e13 sind aufgrund ihrer spezielleren Bauform und Montage wohl predesitiniert für überflüssige Geräusche...


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. November 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich mit gebrauchten Kassetten noch keine Probleme gehabt - nur die e13 sind aufgrund ihrer spezielleren Bauform und Montage wohl predesitiniert für überflüssige Geräusche...



Also meine beiden E13 Kassetten laufen schon eine ganze Weile ohne Geräusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. November 2019)

...und druff sin se, die Barbegazis...





Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Starter77 (13. November 2019)

Statt Bud & Lou?


----------



## Fabeymer (13. November 2019)

Ja genau. 
Das Dicke muss/soll ein bisschen allroundiger werden, weil ich sonst derzeit nur die Eingangkrampe für's Gelände einsatzbereit habe. 

Waren übrigens die ersten Reifen, die der Airshot nicht ins Felgenbett bekommen hat, trotz viel Spüli. Mit dem Kompressor im Laden des Vertrauens war's dann easy und die Reifen auch trocken sofort dicht.


----------



## Starter77 (13. November 2019)

Klingt interessant. Ich habe noch einiges an Reifen zum Runterfahren, deshalb muss das noch warten


----------



## ufp (13. November 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...und druff sin se, die Barbegazis...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 937790


Die Speichen schauen auf jeden Fall recht lässig aus.
Und schön, wenn man so dicke Schlapfen verwenden kann (ich kann nur 3,8 bis, wenn ich Glück habe, 4 Zoll .)


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. November 2019)

Ich hab mal wieder ne neue Lenkertasche 

"Extra große Lenkertasche" von BumbagsProject [ Link ]







Da passt die Lezyne Mini Fatbike Pumpe rein.  Hab die sonst immer im Rucksack mitgenommen oder in der RD Tangle Rahmentasche - dann war aber kein Platz mehr für ne Flasche im Flaschenhalter, somit musste das Gesöff auch am Lenker fixiert werden, was je nach Menge das Lenkverhalten auf Trails behinderte - jetzt brauche ich auf Tagestouren keinen Rucksack und keine extra Taschen mehr am Bike und muss trotzdem nicht in Brandenburger Gefilden verhungern oder verdursten. 






Es passt ganz viel rein, inkl. Pumpe und mittelgroßes Handtuch (für spontanes Nacktbaden in all den  Berliner/Brandenburger Seen).


----------



## Gravelander (25. November 2019)

na wird denn in dieser Jahreszeit und auch demnächst noch nackt gebadet? Hut ab!


----------



## schieber111 (25. November 2019)




----------



## Lenny911 (12. Dezember 2019)

Nach dem am Anfang des Jahres bereits das Dude 8.0 Trail in schwarz den Weg zu mir gefunden hat und wir über das Jahr eine Menge Spaß zusammen hatten, hat es jetzt noch das Dude 8.0 in starr und rot zu mir geschafft.










Ich werde den Fatbikevirus wohl nicht mehr los. Und deshalb steht auch schon der nächste Wunsch auf der Liste: etwas fattes aus Stahl.


----------



## fatbikepeg (12. Dezember 2019)

Du brauchst noch einen Truck!  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (12. Dezember 2019)

@fatbikepeg genau das ist ungefähr der Plan, aber als erstes möchte das Sparschwein wieder gefüttert werden.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Dezember 2019)

Neue Schlappen.......


----------



## Rommos (13. Dezember 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 950851
> Neue Schlappen.......


Ist das der 4.2er? Wie breit kommt der?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Dezember 2019)

@Rommos ist der 4.2er
Ist etwa 100mm breit auf 80er Felge.





						45NRTH Fatbike Reifen Vanhelga 26 x 4,2 | 60 TPI Tanwall, 69,50 &euro
					

45NRTH Fatbike Reifen Vanhelga 26 x 4,2 | 60 TPI Tanwall Entworfen für Trail-Riding in losem Schnee, überzeugt Vanhelga mit einem neuen Lev




					r2-bike.com


----------



## skaster (16. Dezember 2019)

Nur eine Kleinigkeit,





aber weil es mir so gefallen hat, gab es noch eins fürs Semifat 





und fürs e-Semifatte





inkl. Gopro-Halterung.





Jetzt muss der Bote nur noch den Gimbal vorbeibringen


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. Dezember 2019)

ok, wie heisst das und wie sieht das Ding am Bike montiert aus?


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Dezember 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ok, wie heisst das und wie sieht das Ding am Bike montiert aus?



Z.B. das hier :






						sunture Fahrrad GPS Halterung for Cycling Garmin Edge radcomputer aero Halterung Lenker mit für Garmin Edge Fahrradcomputer, Für Garmin Edge Plus 530 830 Und Andere Garmin-Modelle RED: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

sunture Fahrrad GPS Halterung for Cycling Garmin Edge radcomputer aero Halterung Lenker mit für Garmin Edge Fahrradcomputer, Für Garmin Edge Plus 530 830 Und Andere Garmin-Modelle RED: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## hw_doc (16. Dezember 2019)

Was wohl in diesem 16 cm breiten Express-Paket aus Minneapolis steckt?




Wurde etwa nur eine geliefert?   ? 





Nein, sind doch zwei 80 mm-Felgen drin. Hmm... nicht so geil verpackt, da hätt ich etwas Polster dazwischen erwartet. Ob die auch die Plastik-Felgen so verpacken?
? 

Na gut, wenn ich Felge wäre, wär das schon ein wirklich harter Einstieg ins Berufsleben - mit unnötigen Schikanen...








Damit liegen die beiden zwischen 30 und 40 g über den 26"-Gegenstücken. Das ist IMO vollkommen ok.
Viel größer wirken sie so einzeln auch nicht...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2019)

skaster schrieb:


> Jetzt muss der Bote nur noch den Gimbal vorbeibringen


Das Gimbal würde ich da nicht dran montieren, die mögen glaube ich keine Vibrationen*. Besser am Chestmount oder am Helm, wobei letzteres wahrscheinlich eher unangenehm sein dürfte. 

*aber wie so oft gilt auch hier: Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (19. Dezember 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Gimbal würde ich da nicht dran montieren, die mögen glaube ich keine Vibrationen*. Besser am Chestmount oder am Helm, wobei letzteres wahrscheinlich eher unangenehm sein dürfte.
> 
> *aber wie so oft gilt auch hier: Versuch macht kluch...


Genau, ich versuche es mal, ansonsten halt am Chestmount. 
Aber wenn ich auf dem Trail das große Zittern
bekomme vibriert der ja auch ?


----------



## Maulwurf58 (24. Dezember 2019)

zu Weihnachten: Beleuchtung


----------



## cluso (25. Dezember 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Neue Schlappen.......



Geil mit Vitrine in der Radwerkstatt.


Edit: Und das Nicolai gefällt...


----------



## Wilbi69 (26. Dezember 2019)

Lag unterm Baum  





Nutzung muss warten da ich wegen kleinem Fatbikeabflug ein paar Wochen aussetzen muss  aber verdrängt den Schmerz ein wenig


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Dezember 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Lag unterm Baum  Anhang anzeigen 956200
> Anhang anzeigen 956201
> Nutzung muss warten da ich wegen kleinem Fatbikeabflug ein paar Wochen aussetzen muss  aber verdrängt den Schmerz ein wenig



Oha   
Dann wünsche ich Dir mal schnell GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## Rommos (26. Dezember 2019)

Gute Besserung @Wilbi69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (26. Dezember 2019)

Autsch! ?
Auch aus Mittelfranken die BESTEN Genesungswünsche an den Bodensee!


----------



## hw_doc (30. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was wohl in diesem 16 cm breiten Express-Paket aus Minneapolis steckt?
> Anhang anzeigen 952222
> 
> Wurde etwa nur eine geliefert?   ?
> ...



Hab meinem Gnarwhal auf der Basis also ein neues Heim spendiert:




Nicht megaleicht, aber war ja von vornherein klar. Obwohl die Speichen "D-Light" sind...  
Passt also gut zum Reifen...  B)
Der sitzt übrigens mega stramm auf der Felge, ich hoffe, dass ich den Schlauch nachher wieder rausoperiert bekomme. Der soll erstmal schön das sicherheitshalber über den Speichennippeln montierte schmale Silotape plattdrücken...


----------



## univega 9 (31. Dezember 2019)

Euch allen ein guten Rutsch.........


----------



## Fatster (6. Januar 2020)

Da es aktuell noch keine Liste von farbigen Satteln oder schwarzen Satteln mit Farbakzenten gibt - natürlich mit Verlinkung zu den farblich passenden Fatbikes - musste ich leider selbst recherchieren und so führte mich die Suche nach einem komfortableren, zum Whiteout passenden Sattel letztlich zu einem 12er Sqlab 611 race mit wenigen orangenen Nüangsen


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Da es aktuell noch keine Liste von farbigen Satteln oder schwarzen Satteln mit Farbakzenten gibt - natürlich mit Verlinkung zu den farblich passenden Fatbikes - musste ich leider selbst recherchieren und so führte mich die Suche nach einem komfortableren, zum Whiteout passenden Sattel letztlich zu einem 12er Sqlab 611 race mit wenigen orangenen Nüangsen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961252



Ist der nicht zu schmal für Dich


----------



## Fatster (6. Januar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ist der nicht zu schmal für Dich



Für MICH ja, für meine Sitzknochen und deren Abstand nicht  ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Für MICH ja, für meine Sitzknochen und deren Abstand nicht  ?


Da hast du wohl was falsch berechnet!? ?


----------



## Fatster (6. Januar 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl was falsch berechnet!? ?
> Anhang anzeigen 961280



Also ich weiß ja nicht wie *ihr *auf dem Rad sitzt, aber wenn ich zu 10,4 noch 2cm dazu zähle, dann bin ich bei ... Moment ? .. 12,4 cm.
Noch Fragen? 
Und *ja*, es ist RAL 5012!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Januar 2020)

Kleiner Hintern.......


----------



## Fatster (6. Januar 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kleiner Hintern.......



Jo! Jemand muss ja den großen Ärschen hier Paroli bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Januar 2020)

Farbiges.....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Januar 2020)

Innenlagerersatz


----------



## ursinator2.0 (14. Januar 2020)

Einige kleinere Mountin Bike Accessories aus Chen Zen sowie ein zweiter BOC-Rahmen mit weiteren Einzelteilen bei CNC. Kollege meint: "Klar, das heisst doch mount in bike"


----------



## Fatster (15. Januar 2020)

Sorry, wenn ich widerspreche und ja, ich weiß, dass das hier nicht der Fette Mucke Faden ist, aber es heißt nicht *Mountin Bike*, es heißt:






*Mau_ten Baik!*


----------



## hw_doc (15. Januar 2020)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> BOC-Rahmen



Ich hoffe, Du meinst (the) p.o.g.!  B)


----------



## ursinator2.0 (15. Januar 2020)

Halt den billigen Stahlrahmen von CNC, ich dachte immer, der heisst BOC, wieder was gelernt


----------



## ursinator2.0 (15. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich widerspreche und ja, ich weiß, dass das hier nicht der Fette Mucke Faden ist, aber es heißt nicht *Mountin Bike*, es heißt:
> 
> *Mau_ten Baik!*


Nun ja, dürfte sich doch eigentlich schon längst rumgesprochen haben, dass es korrekterweise _Montenbeik_ heißen muss


----------



## cherokee190 (15. Januar 2020)

Ich dachte die Zeit wäre reif ....





..... Zentrierständer von RADON im WSV. 170er Naben passen ohne Weiteres rein.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Zeit wäre reif ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 965326
> 
> ..... Zentrierständer von RADON im WSV. 170er Naben passen ohne Weiteres rein.


Dann hat sich anscheinend was getan. Ich habe seit ein paar Jahren quasi das gleiche Modell von rose und da müssen bei Hinterradnaben die Endkappen runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2020)

Noch ein Tag bis Ischgl und ich muss eine Entscheidung mit vielleicht weitreichenden Konsequenzen treffen:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Februar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Noch ein Tag bis Ischgl und ich muss eine Entscheidung mit vielleicht weitreichenden Konsequenzen treffen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 972835


Nimm 5012  ?


----------



## cherokee190 (1. Februar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Noch ein Tag bis Ischgl und ich muss eine Entscheidung mit vielleicht weitreichenden Konsequenzen treffen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 972835


Nimm pink! Dann bist du gerüstet für den neuen Truck


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. Februar 2020)

ich würde nicht lange überlegen und alle drei nehmen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Februar 2020)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ich würde nicht lange überlegen und alle drei nehmen


Würde ja auch perfekt passen!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Februar 2020)

Ich hoffe die neue Steckachse wird den Pneu nun gleichmässig „nutzen“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2020)

Enorm,hätte nie gedacht,daß so eine einseitige Abnutzung möglich ist!
Man(n) lernt nie aus. Bin gespannt,ob die neue Achse was bringt.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Februar 2020)

Erster Eindruck war mal ganz ok. Waren aber keine ernsthaften Abfahrten dabei heute...
Auf jeden Fall war die Schnellspannersteckachse ein Quark, hab richtig gespürt trotz voll anknallen, dass das nicht richtig funktioniert. Beim RWS ist es im Prinzip eine Schraube mit Flügel, was du anziehst wird auch geklemmt. Das weiss man beim Schnellspanner nie, auch wenn man noch so würgt.
Einziger Nachteil ist, das Gewinde der Gabel wird mehr beansprucht / abgenutzt...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Februar 2020)

Zwar nicht gekauft aber als Garantie Austausch. 




Ich zerstöre zwar mit Vorliebe Tretlager und Steuersätze. Aber diesmal durfte die Kurbel dran glauben. Next SL G4. Kurbel Antriebsseite von Achse gelöst ?. Sicherheitshalber gleich ne Next R als Austausch schicken lassen


----------



## ufp (17. Februar 2020)

Flectr Reflectoren


----------



## skaster (25. Februar 2020)

Dank @Hephaistos fand ein Paar Mulefüt den Weg zu mir.





Da mir die Farbgestaltung nicht zusagte, wurden flink ein paar Sachen geordert und testweise angebracht.









Mal sehen, ob das mit dem 3M 7930 Reflektorband so funktioniert.


----------



## Wilbi69 (28. Februar 2020)

Ergo Griffe und Beast Lenker ..kommt im Dunkeln nich gut rüber aber


----------



## Lenny911 (4. März 2020)

Zwei mal neuer Freilauf, nachdem sich das kleinste Ritzel fast durchgefressen hat. Erste auf Canyon‘s Kosten, der zweite auf Halde für mich. Lieferzeit schlappe drei Monate .


----------



## Starter77 (4. März 2020)

Warum so lange? Das sollte doch ein normaler DT Freilauf sein?


----------



## Lenny911 (4. März 2020)

Habe es über den Händler vor Ort bestellt und war angeblich nicht lieferbar laut DT Swiss.


----------



## yo_eddy (5. März 2020)

Hm...

Habe ja schon immer mit einem halben Auge auf das Ding geschielt...

...mir aber immer gesagt, 9 Monate warten, bist Du bescheuert?

Und dann kam der letzte Freitag...

Stealth Edition ... sofort lieferbar. Für genau drei Stunden, mittags um 12 war's vorbei mit dem Lagerbestand.

Glücklicherweise habe ich vor 12 impulsiv gekauft und ...

...da ist sie nun:





Mattschwarz. Sehr schick.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (7. März 2020)

Drei bis vier Wochen durften sie noch zwischen DHL und Zoll abhängen, natürlich musste man sich diese Info aus Indizien zusammenbauen. Auch da hat DHL sich selbst wohl den Auftrag erteilt, für mich die Verzollung zu übernehmen...


----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 991125
> 
> Drei bis vier Wochen durften sie noch zwischen DHL und Zoll abhängen, natürlich musste man sich diese Info aus Indizien zusammenbauen. Auch da hat DHL sich selbst wohl den Auftrag erteilt, für mich die Verzollung zu übernehmen...


Gibts den 27.5er Collossus bei uns nicht?


----------



## hw_doc (7. März 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibts den 27.5er Collossus bei uns nicht?



Hatte ihn nicht gefunden - mag sein, dass sich das in den letzten Wochen der Wartezeit geändert hat.


----------



## Lenny911 (10. März 2020)

Reifen für die Vorratskammer, vernünftige Pumpe für unterwegs und Revoloop zum Testen.





edit sagt ein Sattel wurde doch auch noch zum Probieren gekauft.


----------



## hw_doc (10. März 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Reifen für die Vorratskammer, vernünftige Pumpe für unterwegs und Revoloop zum Testen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 992864
> 
> ...



Hamsterkäufe auch hier?  B)


----------



## Lenny911 (10. März 2020)

Ersatz sollte man immer auf Lager haben. An besten so viel Teile das zum Schluss nur noch ein Rahmen fehlt um ein neues Bike zusammen zustecken.


----------



## Starter77 (10. März 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Ersatz sollte man immer auf Lager haben. An besten so viel Teile das zum Schluss nur noch ein Rahmen fehlt um ein neues Bike zusammen zustecken.



Das kenn ich   
Problem dabei: du brauchst neue Ersatzteile weil Du die Bikes nicht mehr auseinander bauen willst ?


----------



## cherokee190 (10. März 2020)

Ich wollte es mal wieder mit einer Bluto versuchen ......


----------



## Lenny911 (10. März 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich
> Problem dabei: du brauchst neue Ersatzteile weil Du die Bikes nicht mehr auseinander bauen willst ?


Der Kreislauf des Lebens vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (10. März 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Reifen für die Vorratskammer, vernünftige Pumpe für unterwegs und Revoloop zum Testen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 992864
> 
> ...


Weihnachten? Sattel schon irgendwo probiert?


----------



## Lenny911 (10. März 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Weihnachten? Sattel schon irgendwo probiert?


Eher Saisonvorbereitung. Vorhin nur schnell montiert und mal Probegesessen. Erste Testfahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. März 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es mal wieder mit einer Bluto versuchen ......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 992985



Nach Der Manitou dem kurzen Fehlgriff mit der Fatlab bin ich auch wieder bei der Bluto, also viel Spaß damit!


----------



## JeffKirs (11. März 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Nach Der Manitou dem kurzen Fehlgriff mit der Fatlab bin ich auch wieder bei der Bluto, also viel Spaß damit!


Hat Dir die Mastodon nicht getaugt? Bis jetzt ist die in meinen On one um längen steifer und besser als die Bluto...
Aber vielleicht taugt die auch nur mir???


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. März 2020)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Hat Dir die Mastodon nicht getaugt? Bis jetzt ist die in meinen On one um längen steifer und besser als die Bluto...
> Aber vielleicht taugt die auch nur mir???


Hab im Fatbike Federgabel Fred geantwortet


----------



## ChristianNO (12. März 2020)

Das ist heute etwas für's Fatty gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (12. März 2020)

Bei mir auch, Sekundärinvestition...





Grüße,
Axel


----------



## ChristianNO (12. März 2020)

und eingebaut.


----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> und eingebaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 993762
> Anhang anzeigen 993763
> Anhang anzeigen 993764



Und abgestimmt?


----------



## ChristianNO (12. März 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und abgestimmt?



Das hat der werte Herr @BommelMaster bereits gemacht. Ich muss nur noch sehen ob ich den Dämpfer als 200x50 od 200x52.5 fahre


----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Das hat der werte Herr @BommelMaster bereits gemacht. Ich muss nur noch sehen ob ich den Dämpfer als 200x50 od 200x52.5 fahre



Da gab es mal ne ziemliche Diskussion um den China-Rahmen, dem auch Dein Bike entspungen sein dürfte - von wegen Kollision Hinterbau mit Sattelrohr - AFAIR...


----------



## ChristianNO (12. März 2020)

@hw_doc 

I know.

Deshalb ist der Hover ja so genial. 

Gekauft als 200x57 mit zwei Reduktionen, die innerhalb von 2min gewechselt sind.

Ich kann ihn als 200x52.5 und als 200x50 fahren.


----------



## skaster (17. März 2020)

Mal sehen, ob's was taugt.
Testweise wird es erst einmal im Flachland ausprobiert, wenn man uns noch hinters IJsselmeer lässt.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. März 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob's was taugt.
> Testweise wird es erst einmal im Flachland ausprobiert, wenn man uns noch hinters IJsselmeer lässt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 997012


Ich habe sie als baugleiche Clarks Bremsscheiben und diese funktionieren seit mehreren Jahren problemlos, mit guter Bremsleistung und ohne zu verziehen.
Ein weiterer Satz als "No Name" China Version funktionierte bedeutend schlechter. Diese machen sich dafür dekorativer an der Wand.


----------



## skaster (18. März 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie als baugleiche Clarks Bremsscheiben und diese funktionieren seit mehreren Jahren problemlos, mit guter Bremsleistung und ohne zu verziehen.
> Ein weiterer Satz als "No Name" China Version funktionierte bedeutend schlechter. Diese machen sich dafür dekorativer an der Wand.


Ja, mal sehen, wenn sie nichts sind, dann häng ich die auch an die Wand, der finanzielle Verlust wäre ja recht überschaubar.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. März 2020)

Dinge,die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (21. März 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Dinge,die die Welt nicht brauchtAnhang anzeigen 999118



Genau, mit Zahnriemen wär das nich passiert!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. März 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Genau, mit Zahnriemen wär das nich passiert!


Zahnriemen und Singlespeed geht schlecht zusammen.
Beim Übersetzung ändern,wird´s richtig teuer.


----------



## Rommos (21. März 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Zahnriemen und Singlespeed geht schlecht zusammen.
> Beim Übersetzung ändern,wird´s richtig teuer.


Kann man ja mit Kette testen was passt - dann Riemen 
Aber wieso hier den (riesigen) Spanner  wenn verstellbare Ausfallenden für eine  schöne cleane Optik da sind ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. März 2020)

@Rommos Kettenwechsel,Kurbelwechsel,Kettenblattwechsel,Innenlagerausbau,alles ohne Radausbau.
Dafür nehme ich die 146g Mehrgewicht für den (Riesen)Spanner gerne in Kauf.
Eine Übersetzung passt nicht immer,muß also schon mal angepasst werden.
Mit Riemen ist mir die Sache dann zu kostspielig.


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. März 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Dinge,die die Welt nicht brauchtAnhang anzeigen 999118



ich mußte erstmal ZOOOOMMMMen um zu sehn was das wieder für ein Teil ist, beim Auto heist das glaub NOS  

Spaß bei Seite, ich mag SSP wegen der Optik, (hab es auch schon mehrfach versucht, bin aber immer wieder auf Schaltung gewechselt, passt nicht zu meinem Fahrprofil)!


----------



## cherokee190 (21. März 2020)

Ich wechsel ja auch oft die Übersetzung bei den SSP, am WED habe ich dafür Ketten mit unterschiedlichen längen. Der Spanner macht es bedeutend einfacher.


----------



## Rommos (21. März 2020)

Ist schon klar, ich passe mehr die Strecken bzw. das Profil an


----------



## Fabeymer (21. März 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kettenwechsel,Kurbelwechsel,Kettenblattwechsel,Innenlagerausbau,alles ohne Radausbau.
> Dafür nehme ich die 146g Mehrgewicht für den (Riesen)Spanner gerne in Kauf.



Das geht doch immer ohne Radausbau?

Für mich wäre so eine Apparatur nix...wenn Singlespeed, dann muss das auch schön clean aussehen, da bin ich ganz bei @Rommos und @FR-Sniper.


----------



## Starter77 (25. März 2020)

Der Sommer ist gerettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (25. März 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Der Sommer ist gerettet



Hab' im ersten Moment gedacht: jetzt posten die hier auch schon ihre Klopapier-Rollen... ? 

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Starter77 (25. März 2020)

Gerade das Band ist ja bekannt dafür nicht für'n Arsch zu sein


----------



## Rommos (26. März 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Der Sommer ist gerettet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1001905


Das glaub ich gern, wenn du an jede Kette eine neues Fatbike montierst und die 50m Silotape auf ca. 15 Laufradsätze wickelst    ?
Frohes Schrauben


----------



## Starter77 (26. März 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Das glaub ich gern, wenn du an jede Kette eine neues Fatbike montierst und die 50m Silotape auf ca. 15 Laufradsätze wickelst    ?
> Frohes Schrauben :daume:



Danke 

Die Bestellung fällt aber eher unter Instandhaltung


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. März 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das geht doch immer ohne Radausbau?
> 
> Für mich wäre so eine Apparatur nix...wenn Singlespeed, dann muss das auch schön clean aussehen, da bin ich ganz bei @Rommos und @FR-Sniper.


Um noch mal auf das Thema Kettenspanner zurückzukommen,wie soll ich den ohne diesen mein ovales Kettenblatt fahren können?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf das Thema Kettenspanner zurückzukommen,wie soll ich den ohne diesen mein ovales Kettenblatt fahren können?



Ginge nur mit auch ovalem Ritzel 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (26. März 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf das Thema Kettenspanner zurückzukommen,wie soll ich den ohne diesen mein ovales Kettenblatt fahren können?



Einfach machen, das geht auch ohne. Ein ovales Ritzel ist auch nicht notwending. 

Aber weil wir gerade dabei sind: Wie meintest du das mit Ketten-, Innenlager- Kurbel- und Kettenblattwechsel ohne Radausbau? Das Hinterrad kann da doch immer verbaut bleiben?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. März 2020)

Ja,das HR kann verbaut bleiben,allerdings muß nach dem Lösen,bzw. vorschieben des HR die Kettenspannung wieder eingestellt werden.
Und das nervt halt.
Nachspannen der Kette ist mit Kettenspanner auch kein Thema mehr.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. März 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ja,das HR kann verbaut bleiben,allerdings muß nach dem Lösen,bzw. vorschieben des HR die Kettenspannung wieder eingestellt werden.
> Und das nervt halt.
> Nachspannen der Kette ist mit Kettenspanner auch kein Thema mehr.



ich bin mir ganz sicher du hast dir genug Gedanken gemacht und Erfahrung um für dich die beste Lösung zu finden 
an seinem Bike darf das jeder machen wie er mag!
diese Rohloff "Kettenschmierung" hatte ich noch nie gesehn, daher meine Verwunderung!


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. April 2020)

Xtr Schaltwerk 11fach, Maxxis Colossus Exo 4.8 und Beast Components Riser 800mm UD Blau Carbon


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. April 2020)




----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. April 2020)

blau besser


----------



## chris4711 (8. April 2020)

blau besser!


----------



## Starter77 (8. April 2020)

X  Schwarz


----------



## Wilbi69 (8. April 2020)

Blau


----------



## Peng999 (9. April 2020)

Jürgen blau Jürgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (9. April 2020)

O.K. , o.K. , es ist 








Blau geworden


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. April 2020)

Erste Runde mit dem neuen Blauen Zahnkranz


----------



## Fatster (16. April 2020)

Steil is geil ... 



... aber styler is gyler


----------



## wartool (16. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Steil is geil ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1019645
> ... aber styler is gyler
> Anhang anzeigen 1019647


was isn des für ein Schlappen da hinten drauf? Groundcontrol?


----------



## Deleted 528194 (16. April 2020)

Anfänger


----------



## Fatster (16. April 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> was isn des für ein Schlappen da hinten drauf? Groundcontrol?



Ne, 27,5x4.5 Bontrager Barbegazi.
Gibt‘s auch als 26x4.7.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (18. April 2020)

Hab meinen Moppel Mal neu angepinselt. Inkl. Design.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. April 2020)

Hast mal gewogen vorher zu nachher.
Was wiegt eine Selbstbeschichtung? 200gr oder mehr?


----------



## Curtis_Newton (18. April 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Hast mal gewogen vorher zu nachher.
> Was wiegt eine Selbstbeschichtung? 200gr oder mehr?


Hab nicht gewogen. Hab es komplett Chemisch entlackt, und dann lackiert. Sollte eher leichter geworden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (30. April 2020)

Heute bei mir angekommen....


----------



## ChristianNO (7. Mai 2020)

Es wird Zeit auf die Sommerübersetzung umzurüsten.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine zusätzliche Bremsscheibe, aber dann hatte mich die Helga für den dritten LRS vom Mixed-Cannondale angelacht. Und Ersazketten für das 3-Ketten-System zur Wirtschaftlichkeitsverbesserung der recht teuren Garbaruk-Kasetten war ja ein Aufwasch quasi.
Dazu noch Kettenöl, nachdem ich in der "Bucht" gesehen hab, dass mein zur Neige gehendes Castrol Kettenfett für 49 Euro Dose angeboten wird.
Und Bremsbeläge braucht man immer. Hier für Tektro Auriga und Sram Guide R.








Dazu noch Bergtuning mit 26-Z. Allerdings musste ich das Kettenrad um einen halben mm abschleifen, sonst haette es nicht auf das DUB - Lager gepasst


----------



## BigJohn (7. Mai 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine zusätzliche Bremsscheibe, aber dann hatte mich die Helga für den dritten LRS vom Mixed-Cannondale angelacht. Und Ersazketten für das 3-Ketten-System zur Wirtschaftlichkeitsverbesserung der recht teuren Garbaruk-Kasetten war ja ein Aufwasch quasi.
> Dazu noch Kettenöl, nachdem ich in der "Bucht" gesehen hab, dass mein zur Neige gehendes Castrol Kettenfett für 49 Euro Dose angeboten wird.
> Und Bremsbeläge braucht man immer. Hier für Tektro Auriga und Sram Guide R.
> Anhang anzeigen 1037049
> ...


Warum 0mm Offset?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Mai 2020)

Weil es das einzige ist das mit 26z auf die DUB-Kurbel passt. Es ist allerdings 0,5mm dicker als das 30er sync-2.
Ausserdem war das Fat5-Kb mit -4mm offset um 2mm "zu weit draussen". Das Cannondale liess sich nur mit Tricks auf fie leichte DUB-Kurbel umbauen. Die 2mm waren im Verschleiss ttotz mehr Kettenschraeglauf nicht bemerkbar in den 200 Stunden Laufleistung.
Aber mit einer Untersetzung von 30 auf 50 komm ich nicht so gut zurecht.
26 auf 50 ist schon besser. Irgendwelche langen Touren mach ich mit dem Cannondale eh nicht, da reicht der Schnellgang mit 26 auf 10 allemal.
Einfachantrieb ist halt immer ein Kompromiss.

0mm Offset hat auch immer noch genug Reifenfreiheit für Matschfahrten.

Ich hoffe dass die Legierung des Alus qualitativ dem der sync-2-Kb nahe kommt


----------



## Lenny911 (7. Mai 2020)

Wo wir grad bei Kettenblättern sind. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein 30 T DUB Blatt mit -4mm Offset finde? Bei den üblichen Versendern bis jetzt nichts gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. Mai 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> DUB Blatt


=GXP

Wenn du 30T brauchst, könnte ich aber auch eines für dich haben


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Mai 2020)

Nicht so cremig wie mein letztes Montagemittel von LiqiMoly, aber mit um die 8 Euro / 3kg supergünstig. 
Die 30 mal im Jahr wo ich Reifen selbst wechsel tuts das aber.





Es laesst sich leider nach der Montage nicht ganz so easy von den Sichtstellen wegwaschen wie das LM


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Mai 2020)

Z-Rueckstrahler in klein. Die Befestigung wird wahrscheinlich für Sattelstreben umgebaut. Mal schauen.
Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt legal unterwegs, sozusagen "legal im Quadrat"


----------



## Bullbaer (18. Mai 2020)

Wer baut bezahlbare 27,5“ LR? Such noch was nettes für den Sommerbetrieb ?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (18. Mai 2020)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Wer baut bezahlbare 27,5“ LR? Such noch was nettes für den Sommerbetrieb ?



Jeder selber  Vielleicht nicht die allerbilligste Lösung, aber sicherlich die "netteste"


----------



## ChristianNO (25. Mai 2020)

Schon ein paar Tage her, aber der Postbote hatte hier auch ein paar Teile gebracht.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Juni 2020)

Speichenschutzscheibe für Laufraeder mit DT Swiss-Naben auf Vorrat.
Günstig erworben.

Dann hab ich nach nem Crash nicht immer die Kabelbinder-ghetto-Loesung.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Juni 2020)

Nach vier Jahren neu:
Tretlager Raceface X-Type BSA für das Tourenfatbike Stevens Mobster.
Das gekaufte Lager ist ein 68/73er Lager, aber die Hülse lässt sich völlig easy vom vorherigen Lager übernehmen. Einzig die O-Ringe übernehme ich von der neuen zu kurzen Hülse auf die "alte".


Und ein 22er LK64-Hill-climb-Kettenblatt für das Cube ist auch dabei. Nachdem Raceface die Produktion der 2x10-fach-22er (Stahl)-KB offenbar eingestellt hat, versuche ich ein Sram aus eloxiertem Aluminium.
Passt auf jeden Fall und schaltet wie gewohnt (2x11-fach).


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Juni 2020)

Hat einen Monat gedauert bis ich sie erhalten habe...
Wird wohl auch noch länger dauern bis ich sie verbauen kann.
Aber macht nix, ich kann sie in der Zeit ja anschauen und anfassen 

Und ich kann euch sagen, ich habe mich darauf gefreut. Und soweit kann ich sagen, es ist das geilste Teil welches ich mir je für ein Bike gekauft habe. Hoffe sie wird sich dann auch bewähren...
Habe sie übrigens direkt bei WREN gekauft. Super unkompliziert, freundlich und schnelle Kommunikation.

... und ich lade ein ... : SIR LANCELOT


----------



## Starter77 (6. Juni 2020)

Ins Blackborow? 
Oder in ein anderes Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Juni 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Ins Blackborow?
> Oder in ein anderes Rad?



 in ein anderes. Mache dann einen Fred zu gegebener Zeit.

Hab schon oft darüber nachgedacht eine Federgabel an LORD DWARF einzubauen. Aber dann schaue ich mir die Einheit Gabel-Rahmen an, die so perfekt harmoniert. Glaube, das wäre extrem schade, und ich würde mich ab der Optik nerven, auch wenn die WREN selber sehr, sehr geil ist. Da nehme ich halt downhilltechnische Nachteile in Kauf.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juni 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> in ein anderes. Mache dann einen Fred zu gegebener Zeit.
> 
> Hab schon oft darüber nachgedacht eine Federgabel an LORD DWARF einzubauen. Aber dann schaue ich mir die Einheit Gabel-Rahmen an, die so perfekt harmoniert. Glaube, das wäre extrem schade, und ich würde mich ab der Optik nerven, auch wenn die WREN selber sehr, sehr geil ist. Da nehme ich halt downhilltechnische Nachteile in Kauf.



Für 27.5 mit mehr als 4" wirst Du wohl den Federweg begrenzen müssen...


----------



## Starter77 (6. Juni 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Für 27.5 mit mehr als 4" wirst Du wohl den Federweg begrenzen müssen...



Wenn ich mir dieses hier durchlese:




__





						Speichenlänge BR710 mit FATSNO
					

Hallo zusammen  Vielleicht kann mir hier einer von euch Laufradbauspezies helfen. Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich mir die Laufräder komplett selber baue, inklusive der Speichenlängenberechnung.  Aber bei dieser Kombi bin ich echt etwas überfordert bzw verunsichert.  Der Plan ist eine...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



und das alles für das gleiche Rad ist, dann geht es um 26 Zoll.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Mache dann einen Fred zu gegebener Zeit.



Wehe, wenn nicht  ?


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juni 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dieses hier durchlese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gilt aber auch bei 2XL!  B)


----------



## Bullbaer (6. Juni 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Hat einen Monat gedauert bis ich sie erhalten habe...
> Wird wohl auch noch länger dauern bis ich sie verbauen kann.
> Aber macht nix, ich kann sie in der Zeit ja anschauen und anfassen
> 
> ...


Und so sieht das gute Stück zerlegt aus. Du fragst dich was das mit „ gekauft“ zu tun hat?
Nun fertige gerade Bushings an, damit wir zukünftig die E-Teile sofort zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Juni 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gilt aber auch bei 2XL!  B)



So mächtig jetzt auch wieder nicht


----------



## Starter77 (6. Juni 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gilt aber auch bei 2XL!  B)



Stimmt! Aber die will ja keiner mehr B)


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Juni 2020)

Kennt ihr das Gefühl, wenn man zB als Erwachsener Apfelkuchen isst und dabei exakt die Geschmacksexplosion von Omas Spezial-Apfelkuchen aus Teenager-Tagen hat?
So geschehen dieser Tage ?

Nach 22 Jahren fahr ich endlich wieder ?.

Ein ❤️ für Hörnchen. ??????


Gestern bei meinem Cube-Haendler in "schwarz" angefragt und zum Glück in "grün" gewählt für das Radwege-Fatbike.
Morgen früh muss ich das setup gleich im gemaessigten hill-climb ausprobieren - regne es was es wolle ??
Yippie-ya-yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annos (15. Juni 2020)

Mal ein Gesuch:
für mein Mukluk suche ich eine Steckachse, 177mm Hinterbau, 1,5mm Gweindesteigung.
Shift- Up ist bekannt, die gefällt mir aber nicht so richtig. 
Gibt es noch andere Lieferanten?
Ich meine hier irgendwo auch mal von einem gelesen zu haben, der selber Steckachsen dreht, weiß aber nicht mehr, wer das ist...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Juni 2020)

Oh ja, ich auch. Ich will schon lange eine kp400-Steckachse für das Cannondale, ohne Spannhebel. Leider wird die Achse nicht nach EU importiert.
Also Sonderanfertigung haeng ich mich mit den kp400-Massen dran


----------



## Bullbaer (15. Juni 2020)

annos schrieb:


> Mal ein Gesuch:
> für mein Mukluk suche ich eine Steckachse, 177mm Hinterbau, 1,5mm Gweindesteigung.
> Shift- Up ist bekannt, die gefällt mir aber nicht so richtig.
> Gibt es noch andere Lieferanten?
> Ich meine hier irgendwo auch mal von einem gelesen zu haben, der selber Steckachsen dreht, weiß aber nicht mehr, wer das ist...


Vielleicht wirst du hier fündig. Laut Konfigurator ist die Achse lieferbar.








						Lightning Bolt-on Axle - Rear 12 mm x 209 mm x 1.5 Thread - The Robert Axle Project
					

After years of mountain biking with thru-axles with bulky handles that seemed to strike every trailside obstacle (including ourselves) we needed a better option.  Our Lightning Bolt-On thru axles offer the highest quality, simple, lightweight alternative to that bulky handle. Available in a...




					robertaxleproject.com


----------



## annos (15. Juni 2020)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirst du hier fündig. Laut Konfigurator ist die Achse lieferbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, die hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Danke!


----------



## skaster (15. Juni 2020)

annos schrieb:


> Mal ein Gesuch:
> für mein Mukluk suche ich eine Steckachse, 177mm Hinterbau, 1,5mm Gweindesteigung.
> Shift- Up ist bekannt, die gefällt mir aber nicht so richtig.
> Gibt es noch andere Lieferanten?
> Ich meine hier irgendwo auch mal von einem gelesen zu haben, der selber Steckachsen dreht, weiß aber nicht mehr, wer das ist...


Meinst du evtl. @Steelist ?


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. Juni 2020)

Verschleißteile nachbestellt... neue Pedalen für das Bulls Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annos (18. Juni 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Meinst du evtl. @Steelist ?



Ja, den meinte ich, danke 
Leider habe ich auf meine PM noch keine Antwort bekommen, weiß irgendjemand, ob @Steelist hier noch aktiv ist und noch solche Custom- Sachen macht?


----------



## Rommos (18. Juni 2020)

annos schrieb:


> Ja, den meinte ich, danke
> Leider habe ich auf meine PM noch keine Antwort bekommen, weiß irgendjemand, ob @Steelist hier noch aktiv ist und noch solche Custom- Sachen macht?


frag mal bei @Laktathunter


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2020)

Meines Wissens macht Daniel nichts mehr


----------



## Bullbaer (18. Juni 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Meines Wissens macht Daniel nichts mehr


Wenn er nichts mehr macht, stellt er vielleicht seine CAD Daten bereit...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Juni 2020)

Nach dem unglaublich positiven Hörnchen-Test am Tourenrad und am Caad1 musste auch das Cube Nutrail bergziegenoptimiert werden. 
Natürlich in blau, allerdings sind es verschiedene Blautöne.  Und nachdem ich vor paar Tagen mal wieder einen Gravitationstest am quergefaellesteilen Hang und schmalem Weg gemacht hab, sind nun zum Lenkerschutz auch geschraubte Press-Endstopfen verbaut.
An den 107 gr schweren Griffen (vorher Cannondale mit 92 gr) mussten zum Durchschieben des Lenkers Fraesarbeiten gemacht werden.
Grip des Cube-Griffe ist im trockenen gut, aber die Cannondale sind etwas besser.

Blau ist eine gute Farbe für die graue Basis.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mal Ebay Kleinanzeigen zum durchtauschen benutzt...
Breiten Heckträger angeschafft (Velospace 917).
Schmaleren Heckträger abgeschafft (EuroClassic 928 G6)
Lohn = 25cm Schienenabstand statt 22,5cm. Hört sich nach nicht viel an, aber das bedeutet statt 1cm zwischen den Bikes satte 3,5cm Luft. Die Bikes der Kids werden irgendwie immer breiter  
Bin voll zufrieden, irgendwie ist das Teil auch viel stabiler und solider als der alte. Und die Straps reichen auch für Fatbikes.




Ja und dann gab´s noch ein kleines Upgrade, eigentlich nur ein PLUS:
Ich mag den 1030 sehr, aber die weiße Farbe passte nie so richtig. Und jetzt gibt´s da endlich ein dunkles Gehäuse, einen größeren Akku und bissl mehr Speicher. Dazu angeblich besserer Touchscreen und schnellerer Prozessor. Also jetzt 1030 PLUS  Ob das den Aufpreis wert war? Nein, wahrscheinlich nicht, aber jetzt muss ich nicht mehr mit so einem schwarzen Gummi-Überzieher herumfahren


----------



## ChristianNO (29. Juni 2020)

Moin

Auch hier kam grad mal ein Paket an. Da ist wieder basteln angesagt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Juni 2020)

die Gabel sieht nice aus, mit diesen Pedalen hingegen konnte ich noch nie etwas anfangen...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Juni 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> die Gabel sieht nice aus, mit diesen Pedalen hingegen konnte ich noch nie etwas anfangen...


Die sind doch für nen Mixer,oder?


----------



## ChristianNO (30. Juni 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> die Gabel sieht nice aus, mit diesen Pedalen hingegen konnte ich noch nie etwas anfangen...



Moin

Ich hab die auch seit lägerem an meinem 29" Hardtail von Wheeldan und komm da sehr gut mit klar.
Ich hab mit Clickpedalen allgemeinen nur meine Probleme beim Enduro / Trail-Fahren, da ich recht 
lange brauche in das zweite Pedal zu kommen. Aber dafür habe ich ja nun die Magnet-Pedale.
Auf Schotterstrecken ist das aber problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huglradler (18. Juli 2020)

Hab mir auch mal wieder was geleistet. Mal sehen wie der Brooks ist. Die Sattelstütze ohne Leitung interessiert mich auch schon lange.


----------



## fatbikepeg (28. Juli 2020)

Hab mir das Surly 8-Pack Rack zugelegt. Kommt am WE erstmal an den blauen Truck, wird wohl perspektivisch am Bananenlaster bleiben, da sich dort am Sunrise Bar schlecht Lenkertaschen befestigen lassen. 






Toll, dass die Surly Tool Bag und auch das Security Kit dabei ist. ?






Die Petite Porteur House Bag und den Surly TV Tray hab ich auch schon vor einiger Zeit bestellt, kam noch nicht an..


----------



## Dirty-old-man (29. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich brauchte ich nur das eine Zahnradleitblech, das mir beim Putzen der Zahnradroellchen in den altersbedingt nicht mehr beschaedigungsfrei zu oeffnenden Siphon gehüpft ist.
Die Leitblechscheiben gibt es nicht einzeln.

Drum merke:

Vor dem Fahrradteile putzen verschließe erst den Abflussstutzen ??????


----------



## ChristianNO (6. August 2020)

Da kam doch heute eine kleines leichtes Päckchen.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. August 2020)

Heute kam endlich die Surly Petite Porteur House Bag geliefert. Sitzt nun auf dem 8-Pack Rack am Bananenlaster. Die Tasche schmückt vorn ein Lezyne Zecto Drive Frontlicht. Mein neuer Nutcase "8 Ball" Helm ist auch auf den Bildern zu sehen.


----------



## Speedskater (1. September 2020)

Moppel hat einen Satz neue Bremsscheiben bekommen.
Fette Bremsscheiben für ein fettes Bike.








Und als ich mir das Bild so anschaue fällt mir auf, dass die Unterlegscheibe an den Ausfallenden gebrochen ist.


----------



## hw_doc (1. September 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Moppel hat einen Satz neue Bremsscheiben bekommen.
> Fette Bremsscheiben für ein fettes Bike.
> 
> 
> ...



Habe gehört, dass die geringe "Selbstreinigung" bei den Scheiben wohl aufgrund der kleinen Löcher dazu führen soll, dass man wohl häufiger Dreck zwischen Belägen und Scheibe hat/hört.
Bin auf Deine Erfahrungen gespannt, denn: Schön sind se.


----------



## Speedskater (1. September 2020)

Schau mer mal, ich werde berichten.
Die Scheiben sind 2,1 mm dick, da kann man schon eine ganze weile bremsen.


----------



## fatbikepeg (1. September 2020)

Wie heissen denn diese Bremsscheiben??  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2020)

Sind von Brake Stuff, fahre ich auch.









						BrakeStuff
					

Bremsscheiben für Dein MTB | Bremsscheiben in hoher Qualität | Cantisockel für V-Brake und U-Brake | Disc Shims für Scheibenbremsen




					www.brake-stuff.de
				




Hatte auch schon verstopfte Löcher, haben sich aber selber wieder gereinigt. Dreck ab und an in den Löchern könnte aber sogar ein Vorteil sein...nachteilig wars auf jedenfall nicht 

G.


----------



## versteher (2. September 2020)

Von denen gibts auch eine Intend-Version:


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2020)

Die Intend werden doch aber nimmer hergestellt, soweit ich gelesen hab.

G.


----------



## versteher (2. September 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Intend werden doch aber nimmer hergestellt, soweit ich gelesen hab.
> 
> G.


Also dann muss es heißen: Es *gab* eine Intend-Version


----------



## Fatster (23. September 2020)

Jetzt verstehe ich, warum die Dinos unter den Fatbikereifen a weng teurer geworden sind als sellemols ... tubeless ready *und* via Klettband gebändigt! 🤦🏼
Na dann ... wenn‘s schee macht ... 🙄


----------



## Messerharry (23. September 2020)

Sind die Seitenwände jetzt auch a weng stabiler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (23. September 2020)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Sind die Seitenwände jetzt auch a weng stabiler?



Bestimmt!


----------



## Deleted 129888 (23. September 2020)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Hab es komplett Chemisch entlackt,...


Darf ich fragen womit?


----------



## Vighor (3. Oktober 2020)

Neues fürs Nicolai.


----------



## MTBpleasure (5. Oktober 2020)

In so einen Fatbike Reifen passt schon recht viel Luft und mit dem älter werden wird man so langsam fauler. Hier der Beweis. 

Es ist ein kleiner Kompressor geworden für die gelegentliche Nutzung. Für die dauerhafte Nutzung nicht geeignet. So steht es zu mindestens in der Bedienungsanleitung. Gestern verwendete ich das Teil zum ersten Mal und ich fand das Ding gut. Die Füllung ging nicht ganz so schnell wie ich dachte aber immer noch recht zügig. Die Handhabung ist denkbar einfach und da man dieses Teil auch an den Zigarettenanzünder vom Auto anschließen kann macht es diesen auch für unterwegs interessant. Was mir nicht so ganz gefiel war die Lautstärke. Bitte nicht nachts um 2 Uhr in der Nacht nutzen wenn ihr das Teil in der Mietwohnung nutzt. 

Hier der BD Link: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ventura-power-pump-kompressor-mit-manometer-bis-8-bar-872733

Hier ein paar Bilder in Handy Qualität.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (15. Oktober 2020)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen womit?


Tschuldigung, hatte den Post gar nicht bemerkt.
Ich habe es einem Pulverbeschichtet gegeben. Womit der genau entlackt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ok, danke


----------



## Vighor (17. Oktober 2020)

Die Yep uptimizers haben alle ihre probleme bekommen und daher auch ein neuer Dropper fürs Nicolai.


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Oktober 2020)

@Vighor mit oder ohne Rasterung?


----------



## Vighor (17. Oktober 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Vighor mit oder ohne Rasterung?


Die travelfit Version. Ohne indexes, Raster haben soweit ich die Beschreibung gesehen habe beide Versionen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Oktober 2020)

gute Wahl, ich hab die mit der festen Rasterung, ohne finde ich im nachhinein besser!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Oktober 2020)

A nuis Bäbberle ...


...von meinem Aufenthalt in einer der schönsten und fahrtechnisch anspruchvollsten Gegenden der suedlichen Oberpfalz in Bad Kötzting.

Bremsen bis auf die Klammern runtergefahren. (jetzt auch wieder neu) und unteres Lenkkopflager rau (demnaechst neu)





Das vorherige 22er Kettenblatt von raceface hatte etwa 150 h bei exzessivem Bergauf-holperstolper-Strecken gehalten bzw der Haifisch zeigte schon sein kettenverschleissbeschleunigendes Grinsen.

Nun eines von Extralite, mal schauen wie lange es hält. Leider bietet raceface die Stahlausführung nicht mehr an.
Macht aber nix, pro Jahr sind zwei kb a 10 Euro nicht viel.
Und die Ultra-Kraxel-Untersetzung will ich nicht mehr missen


----------



## piazza (19. Oktober 2020)

Gibt noch ein Shimano SLX mit 22Z aus Stahl


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Oktober 2020)

Leider unpassender Lochkreis 😭😭😭


----------



## hw_doc (22. Oktober 2020)

Etwas Backsweep fürs Bucksaw:




Danke an die Importeurskette!


----------



## Fatster (23. Oktober 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Etwas Backsweep fürs Bucksaw:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1137313
> Danke an die Importeurskette!



„Backsweep“ und „Bucksaw“ felerfrei geschriben, Respekd! 💪🏻

Will mir aber gar nicht vorstellen, wie viele schöne Lenker man zum Preis dieser Griffe erhalten hätte 🙈


----------



## hw_doc (23. Oktober 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> „Backsweep“ und „Bucksaw“ felerfrei geschriben, Respekd! 💪🏻
> 
> Will mir aber gar nicht vorstellen, wie viele schöne Lenker man zum Preis dieser Griffe erhalten hätte 🙈



0,5 bis 0,25! Je nachdem, ob Alu oder Plastik.
Die Luft wird dünn, wenn die Hände mehr und mehr signalisieren, dass 9 Grad zu wenig sind...
Und um das noch etwas schön zu reden: Theoretisch sind Schraubgriffe schneller umgezogen, als Lenker.  B)


----------



## klausklein (23. Oktober 2020)

Passend zur Zeitumstellung eine Erleuchtung. Supernova M99 Mini


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Oktober 2020)

Ein neuer Lenker musste her, höher sollte er sein und mindestens 12° Kröpfung sollte er haben, da ist der Markt ganz schön eng 🙄

Das ist er geworden, schaut Höness mässig aus, aber fährt sich super, Rad geht easy aufs Hinterrad! Sehr schön zum spielen!


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (29. Oktober 2020)

Wie breit und hoch ist er denn?


----------



## BigJohn (29. Oktober 2020)

780mm


----------



## hw_doc (29. Oktober 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 780mm



Quadratisch, praktisch, gut.  B)


----------



## Berganbeter (29. Oktober 2020)

Kaum zu glauben das der nur 50mm Rise hat,schaut auf den Bildern mehr aus.


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Oktober 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Wie breit und hoch ist er denn?


780mm x 50mm x 12°


----------



## Berganbeter (29. Oktober 2020)

Apropo Wheelie und versenkbare Sattelstütze : hält das die Sattelstütze dauerhaft aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (29. Oktober 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Apropo Wheelie und versenkbare Sattelstütze : hält das die Sattelstütze dauerhaft aus?



Watt soll da passieren? 
Wenn man trotzdem versucht, nicht zu stürzen, wird bei dieser neumodischen Technologie schon nix schiefgehen...  B)


----------



## Berganbeter (29. Oktober 2020)

Naja, ich dachte halt,da ja manche Stützen so ihre Problemchen haben das es da vielleicht nicht so gut ist.


----------



## hw_doc (30. Oktober 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Naja, ich dachte halt,da ja manche Stützen so ihre Problemchen haben das es da vielleicht nicht so gut ist.



Habe da nix dergleichen gehört, die Diskussionen um die Haltbarkeit der jeweiligen Modelle dreht sich fast ausschließlich um die Dauerhaltbarkeit generell - hab aber noch nie gehört/gelesen, dass es irgendeinen Bezug zum Tricksen auf dem Bike hatte.
_

Hab damit nun alle drei Kontaktflächen am Bucksaw getauscht:



Mr. Brooks.

Vielleicht funktioniert er ja auch für mich.


----------



## Berganbeter (6. November 2020)

Winterschuheie sind nicht nur wölfs,sondern auch der Hammer!


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. November 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Winterschuheie sind nicht nur wölfs,sondern auch der Hammer! Anhang anzeigen 1145351


Willst Du nach Alaska  🤔


----------



## Berganbeter (7. November 2020)

Nö,ich will,einfach keine kalten Füsse mehr beim Fahren!


----------



## Berganbeter (7. November 2020)

Zur Grösse der Schuhe in 43 : Ich hab mit etwas dickeren Skisocken ca. 5mm Luft nach vorne.
Normale Schuhgrösse ist bei mir 42 mit einem schlanken Fuss.Im ersten moment dachte ich: uih,sind das Snowboardschuhe? Aber klarerweise sind die halt a bissl klobiger wie normale Schuhe,aber auf jedenfall schlanker.Das beste ist jedoch das die Schuhe sehr leicht zu gehen sind,das hat mich dann sehr positiv überrascht.Und die lästigen Schnürsenkel sind auch endlich passe'.


----------



## hw_doc (18. November 2020)




----------



## Berganbeter (18. November 2020)

Gern geschehen  .Schaut auf dem Foto a bissl zerkratzt aus.Einfach nur nochmal kurz und mit wenig Polierpaste drüber schrubbeln.Glaub in der Schachtel war er ned so gut verpackt,oder?


----------



## hw_doc (20. November 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Gern geschehen  .Schaut auf dem Foto a bissl zerkratzt aus.Einfach nur nochmal kurz und mit wenig Polierpaste drüber schrubbeln.Glaub in der Schachtel war er ned so gut verpackt,oder?



Kein Sorge, das täuscht!
Abgesehen davon soll er ja auch in Betrieb genommen werden.  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (20. November 2020)

Ist zwar noch nicht am Fatbike im Einsatz gewesen, dafür am Rennrad / Gravel, aber ich glaube, das Teil wird auch auf dem Fatbike SCHEINEN.
Ich kann euch sagen, das Teil ist sein Preis absolut wert. Bin voll begeistert. Absolut wertig, stabil, und einfach genial. Die Funktionen bzw. die Leuchtarten sind gut gewählt.
Nach E-Mail-Anfrage konnte ich auch den grössten Akku anstelle des kleineren ordern.


----------



## Tomwptp (21. November 2020)

Moin,
SQ Lab Pedale mit Offset -5 für einen kleineren Q Faktor. Passt mit den GX Kurbeln super zusammen.


----------



## dopaul (21. November 2020)

Ich fahre seit dem letzten Bike-Fitting die gleichen Pedale - allerdings mit +15mm


----------



## Berganbeter (22. November 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Zur Grösse der Schuhe in 43 : Ich hab mit etwas dickeren Skisocken ca. 5mm Luft nach vorne.
> Normale Schuhgrösse ist bei mir 42 mit einem schlanken Fuss.Im ersten moment dachte ich: uih,sind das Snowboardschuhe? Aber klarerweise sind die halt a bissl klobiger wie normale Schuhe,aber auf jedenfall schlanker.Das beste ist jedoch das die Schuhe sehr leicht zu gehen sind,das hat mich dann sehr positiv überrascht.Und die lästigen Schnürsenkel sind auch endlich passe'.


So,nach zwei halben Testtagen ist mein Resüme:einfach Top! Beim fahren kuschelig warm,beim gehen sehr angenehm,fast wie ein Nike.Ich hab einen halben Tag die Schuhe beim Draussenwerken angehabt: bin zwischendurch immer mal ins Haus,dann wieder raus usw. Die Schuhe wärmen wann sie sollen und überhitzen nicht wenn man drinnen ist,einfach Top!Das ist der erste Schuh der wirlklich warm ist😀.
Hab nur dünne Skisocken angehabt,gefahren mit Plattformpedalen. Ok,der Preis ist nicht ohne,aber auf jeden Fall wert.Da haben sich die Konstrukteure echt Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Deepmudder (8. Dezember 2020)

Damit der Gabelservice in Zukunft leichter von der Hand geht...


----------



## wartool (9. Dezember 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Damit der Gabelservice in Zukunft leichter von der Hand geht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1164937


ne Flex von Fein? ;-P


----------



## Deepmudder (9. Dezember 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> ne Flex von Fein? ;-P


 Das ist ein Winkelschleifer von Fein, gutes Auge 
Bei dem hätte ich manchmal durchaus Bock, den bei ner Gabel anzuwenden. 🤣

Ne ich meinte mehr den Park Tool der die Gabel in Servicestellung hält. 🙂


----------



## Lenny911 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hier gab´s ein Tubeless-probier-Paket. Mal sehen was das gibt.


----------



## Fatster (9. Dezember 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Hier gab´s ein Tubeless-probier-Paket. Mal sehen was das gibt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1165703


Sollte am Ende ein Weihnachtsstern dabei herauskommen, wäre das zwar sehr interessant, dann aber der falsche Thread 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (9. Dezember 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sollte am Ende ein Weihnachtsstern dabei herauskommen, wäre das zwar sehr interessant, dann aber der falsche Thread 😜



Glücklicherweise kein Kabel dazu gekauft sonst könnte es ein Rasenmäher werden. 

Nein im Ernst ich meinte damit, dass meine Erwartungen eher neutral sind. Wenn es klappt und es wird so gut wie hier im Forum berichtet, ist es super. Wenn nicht, dann habe ich nur wenig Lehrgeld bezahlt.


----------



## Fatster (9. Dezember 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise kein Kabel dazu gekauft sonst könnte es ein Rasenmäher werden.
> 
> Nein im Ernst ich meinte damit, dass meine Erwartungen eher neutral sind. Wenn es klappt und es wird so gut wie hier im Forum berichtet, ist es super. Wenn nicht, dann habe ich nur wenig Lehrgeld bezahlt.



Wird klappen! 👍🏻
Wenn nicht, dann frag einfach nochmal ... 🙈


----------



## Deepmudder (16. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir blind einen Komplettdrehgriff für die Rohloff bestellt, hätte ich den Preis vorher gesehen, wohl eher nicht, aber jetz isser da und wird ausprobiert.
Da ich mir am Sonntag mal wieder die Schaltzüge abgerissen habe und eh ran muss, hab ich ihn gestern Abend schon verbaut und komme hoffentlich am Sonntag zum Testen.
Bin gespannt ob das ein guter Griff oder ein Griff ins Klo wird....


----------



## ufp (16. Dezember 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Hab mir blind einen Komplettdrehgriff für die Rohloff bestellt, hätte ich den Preis vorher gesehen, wohl eher nicht, aber jetz isser da und wird ausprobiert.
> Da ich mir am Sonntag mal wieder die Schaltzüge abgerissen habe und eh ran muss, hab ich ihn gestern Abend schon verbaut und komme hoffentlich am Sonntag zum Testen.
> Bin gespannt ob das ein guter Griff oder ein Griff ins Klo wird....Anhang anzeigen 1169461


Aha.
Was ist das für ein Griff?
Und, ist das ein neuerer Rohloffgriff?
Ich kannte den Dreieckigen und den etwas abgerundeten. Aber diese Wellenform kannte ich noch nicht.
Wieviel kostet der bzw hast du einen Link? Danke.


----------



## Deepmudder (16. Dezember 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Aha.
> Was ist das für ein Griff?
> Und, ist das ein neuerer Rohloffgriff?
> Ich kannte den Dreieckigen und den etwas abgerundeten. Aber diese Wellenform kannte ich noch nicht.
> Wieviel kostet der bzw hast du einen Link? Danke.


Das ist ein Rohloffgriff der bei Lasten- Liegerädern zum Einsatz kommt, im Gegensatz zu den herkömmlichen Rohloffschaltungen ist hier der dicke und dünne Teil ein Stück, dreht sich also komplett.

Ob der für meine Zwecke gut ist, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich muss schauen ob die Indexierung stark genug und ich stabil genug bin, damit wenn´s ruppig wird der Gang drin bleibt und ich nicht dauernd geschaltet wird....

Bin durch Zufall bei Rohloff drauf gestossen, die hatten Velove als Bezugsquelle angegeben, Velove angeschrieben und Absage bekommen bzw. nur als Ersatzteil wenn ich ein Velove-Bike habe, daraufhin war der Link bei Rohloff gelöscht,also meinen Bike-Tandler drauf angesetzt, der ist bei Hase-Bikes fündig geworden und hat mir den gleich bestellt.
=> Leider keinen Link und auch keine EAN 😞
=> 🤒Ohne zu fragen gekauft und tut weh😵, 190,- € (UVP 230€)

Wird ein teurer Testlauf, ich hoffe das passt mit dem Griff.

Wenn man bei Google den Suchbegriff "Rohloff 0488 Adapter Tube" eingibt und dann auf "Bilder" geht, hat man in der ersten Leiste ein Bild, der Link dahinter ist aber tot und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das Bild hier auch verschwindet.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (24. Dezember 2020)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann   🎅,

vielen Dank für die neue Handy-Halterung   








Die alte Halterung hatte doch viele Nachteile: Montage/Demontage waren furchtbar fummelig und die Bedienelemente und das Touchdisplay waren teilweise verdeckt.

Mit der neuen Fidlock-Halterung lässt sich das Handy mit einem Handgriff fixieren und lösen - super  Und es sind alle Anschlüsse, alle Bedienelemente und das komplette Display erreichbar. Letzteres ist gerade bei den neuen Handys (ohne Home-Button) wichtig, weil bei einigen Funktionen vom Rand "gewischt" werden muss.

Sobald der Saugnapf fürs Auto verfügbar ist, werde ich mir den auch noch bestellen.

Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deepmudder (28. Dezember 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Hab mir blind einen Komplettdrehgriff für die Rohloff bestellt, hätte ich den Preis vorher gesehen, wohl eher nicht, aber jetz isser da und wird ausprobiert.
> Da ich mir am Sonntag mal wieder die Schaltzüge abgerissen habe und eh ran muss, hab ich ihn gestern Abend schon verbaut und komme hoffentlich am Sonntag zum Testen.
> Bin gespannt ob das ein guter Griff oder ein Griff ins Klo wird....Anhang anzeigen 1169461



*So hier mein persönlicher Eindruck nach der ersten Fahrt:*

Grundsätzlich ist es eine leichte Umgewöhnung wenn der ganze Griff dreht und wenn man quer durch/über Rückefahrzeugspuren, Altholz und Gräben unterwegs ist, sollte man vorher sowas schon gefahren sein um nicht unnötig am Lenker/Griffen rum zu zerren um nicht unter Vollast aus Versehen einen neuen Gang rein zu quetschen aber wenn man das raus hat ist es in meinen Augen angenehmer, ohne Griff lockern und umgreifen, zu Schalten.
Nachdem ich mir vor drei Jahren beim Downhillen rechts einen Skidaumen eingefangen habe, ist der dicke Teil links am Griff (bei der Kurzform dreht nur der dicke Teil, der dünne Teil steht fest) auf Dauer sehr unangenehm und reizt das versaute Daumengelenk unnütz, zmal ich wie bei meiner individuell eingestellten Kurzvariatane nicht den Griff verlängern kann.



Wenn der Griff und die Handschuhe mal naß und schlammig sind kam es bei mir bei der Kurzversion, aufgrund der hohen Schaltreibung in den Zügen, manchmal zum durchrutschen beim Schalten, bei der komplett drehenden langen Version habe ich aber genügend Grip, deswegen fände ich es viel besser wenn der Griff links nicht mehr so dick wäre, dann würde es meinen Skidaumen nicht mehr so reizen.
Außerdem ist der Griff zu schmal für meine Hände und Handschuhe Größe 9,5 - 10,0.
Montage:
Beim Kurzgriff muss man außen einen herkömmlichen Griff mit der Säge kürzen und von außen auf den Lenker stecken während der kurze Drehgriff per Sprengring an der Schaltung gehalten wird.
Bei der Langversion fehlt dieser Sprengring, deshalb gibt des diese Lenkerendenklemmung die verhindern soll, dass sich der Drehgriff vom Rest des Schaltgriffes löst, wa sich aber als unzreichend heraus stellt.
Mich hat es zweimal unschön beim bergauf fahren geschmissen, einmal davon auf einer Treppe, weil sich der Griff mit Stöpsel mit einem Plopp unter Zug nach rechts vom Lenker verabschiedet hat, als ich gerade voll am Lenker hing.




Ich hatte Glück das ich den Stöpsel im Lauf überhaupt wieder gefunden habe, sonst wäre eine Weiterfahrt gar nicht möglich gewesen. Wie gesagt bei der Kurzversion wird der Drehgriff per Sprengring gehalten und das Stück Griff mit seiner eigenen herkömmlichen Klemmung.

*...und nach der zweiten Fahrt mit Modifikation:*

Die Schönschrauber brauchen ab hier gar nicht weiter lesen, weil ab hier gilt "form follows function"

Nachdem der Langgriff nur mit leichten Modifikationen zum Kurzgriff konstruiert ist habe ich einfach einen herkömmlichen Griff abgesägt und den Schaltgriff um diese Distanz weiter rein geschoben.



Nebenvorteil:
Ich habe neben er unzureichenden Lenkerendklemmung noch die Aussenklemmung des Griffstückes als Verstärkung.




Weiterer Vorteil:
Der Griff ist nun breiter und ich kann mit meiner Hand weiter nach rechts um mit dem Daumen dem dicken Teil aus dem Weg zu gehen.




Als nächsten Schritt werde ich wohl den dicken Teil des Griffes von nem Kumpel an der Drehbank abdrehen lassen, ich hoffe das funktioniert oder ich schleife den Gummi dünner, mal sehen.

Zur Schaltung selber:
Bei meimen AluTech habe ich zwei Rahmenein- und Austritte, die den Schaltzug in eine S-Form mit kleinen Radien zwingen, falls Ihr versteht was ich meine, ich hab den Rahmen zwar schon befräst damit das "gerader" wird aber diese beiden Stellen + die ganzen Kurven und Umlenkungen am Rahmen führen dazu daß die Schaltzüge doch recht schwer gehen
(Bonträger Schaltzughüllen mit Teflon scheinen mehr Luft zu bieten als selbige von Shimano, jedenfalls laufen die Züge im Bonträger viel leichter als in dem von Shimano)
und man deshalb gezwungen ist die Schaltzugspannung runter zu nehmen um die Indexierung von der Schaltung hinten am Griff noch zu spüren. Das führt aber zu erhöhtem Spiel am Griff, soll heißen, damit ich die Indexierung noch Spüre und die Indexierung den Gang auf finden kann, habe ich oben ein Schaltspiel von +/- 1 Gangbeschriftung. Präzises Schalten ist somit nicht möglich, ich schalte also immer grob und spiele dann kurz mit dem Schaltgriff hin und her um mich zu vergewissern daß der Gang eingelegt ist, so lange trete ich ohne Last. Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat ist es o.k. aber von perfekt weit entfernt.
*Fazit:*
Wenn die Indexierung jetzt noch präzise wäre, der Schaltgriff auf der gleichen Breite gleich dick und die Klemmung ausgegoren wäre, wäre ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2020)

Ich fand den ollen Rohloff-Schaltgriff auch unergonomisch, obwohl ich kein Problem mit dem Daumen habe. Dann habe ich mal selbst einen Schaltgriff entwickelt.





Und weil die externe Schaltansteuerung einfach zusätzlichen Leerweg mit sich bringt, verwende ich die interne Schaltansteuerung auch mit Scheibenbremse. Das funktioniert an meinen Bikes seit über 10 Jahren sehr gut.


----------



## Fatster (28. Dezember 2020)

@Deepmudder hast Du schon mal drüber nachgedacht, die Übergänge zwischen den angestückelten Griffstücken mittels Grip- bzw. Gaze-Bänder, wie man‘s bspsw. für Tennis- oder Badmintonschläger verwendet, zu umwickeln.
So könntest Du nebenbei auch gleich die unterschiedlichen „Stärken“ ausgleichen und die Griffe dort „dicker“ machen, wo Du‘s brauchst.
Und wenn sie nach ner Zeit durchgescheuert sind, dann wickelste grad wieder neu .. gibt’s ja zudem in allen Farben, hier in schwarz:






						Grip Tape schwarz 38mm 4,5m - Tape, Flaschen und Schnürsenkel
					

Powerflex Stretch Grip Tape ist unentbehrlich für die Herstellung von benutzerdefinierten Gri.  - 5.12 €




					shop.hockeyzentrale.de


----------



## Deepmudder (28. Dezember 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich fand den ollen Rohloff-Schaltgriff auch unergonomisch, obwohl ich kein Problem mit dem Daumen habe. Dann habe ich mal selbst einen Schaltgriff entwickelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Und weil die externe Schaltansteuerung einfach zusätzlichen Leerweg mit sich bringt, verwende ich die interne Schaltansteuerung auch mit Scheibenbremse. Das funktioniert an meinen Bikes seit über 10 Jahren sehr gut.


Hallo Speedskater, Du machst mich neugierig, ist Dein Schaltgriff irgendwo erhältlich oder Unikat?

Bei der internen Schaltansteuerung von Rohloff gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich meine externe Ansteuerung durch Zukauf durch eine interne austauschen kann, richtig?
Falls ja, wie ist Deine Erfahrung mit dem Ein- und Ausbau des Rades bei interner Schaltansteuerung?
Sind diese Bajonettverschlüsse, wie in Kompletthandbuch zu sehen, gut zu bedienen?
Wie dreckempfindlich sind die?
Die bekommen ja schließlich bei jeder Fahrt ne Schlammdusche ab, wobei ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch drüber und gut.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für den Tipp mit der internen Schaltansteuerung. 

Fällt mir gerade auf, funktioniert die interene Schaltansteuerung auch bei Fully?
Im Komplett-Handbuch sind die Zuggegenhalter am Aufnahmepunkt eines Cantilever-Bremsarmes befestigt.
a) Habe ich den nicht.
b) Wo wäre bei einem Fully-Hintebau wie beim AluTech der optimale Punkt zur Anbringung der Zuggegenlager, wegen der Bewegung im Hinterbau beim Federn?
(Der Zugaustritt beim AluTech ist vorm Tretlagerrohr auf der Unterseite des Unterrohres.)


----------



## Deepmudder (28. Dezember 2020)

Rein auf die Ergonomie bezogen, sieht der Pinion-Griff schon mal besser aus.
Der müsste doch an einer Rohloff genauso funktionieren oder?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Dezember 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> *So hier mein persönlicher Eindruck nach der ersten Fahrt:*
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist es eine leichte Umgewöhnung wenn der ganze Griff dreht und wenn man quer durch/über Rückefahrzeugspuren, Altholz und Gräben unterwegs ist, sollte man vorher sowas schon gefahren sein um nicht unnötig am Lenker/Griffen rum zu zerren um nicht unter Vollast aus Versehen einen neuen Gang rein zu quetschen aber wenn man das raus hat ist es in meinen Augen angenehmer, ohne Griff lockern und umgreifen, zu Schalten.
> Nachdem ich mir vor drei Jahren beim Downhillen rechts einen Skidaumen eingefangen habe, ist der dicke Teil links am Griff (bei der Kurzform dreht nur der dicke Teil, der dünne Teil steht fest) auf Dauer sehr unangenehm und reizt das versaute Daumengelenk unnütz, zmal ich wie bei meiner individuell eingestellten Kurzvariatane nicht den Griff verlängern kann.
> ...


Wäre das keine Lösung?






						Funn Combat Klemmring Set - rot
					

Funn ▶ Klemmring Set für Combat Lenkergriffe mit eloxierten Klemmringen & Endkappen aus Aluminium. ▶ Ausführung: rot




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2020)

Von den Schaltgriffen hatte ich nur ein paar Prototypen gebaut, die sind an meinen Bikes verbaut.
Der Pinion Griff funktioniert auch mit der Rohloff, allerdings dürfte die Ganganzeige nicht passen.

Ich habe für meine Schaltgriffe XLC GR-G12 Griffe zugeschnitten, aufgeklebt und auf der Drehmaschine mit 120er Schleifleinen bearbeitet, das Bearbeiten sollte mit den Gummigriffen auch funktionieren.

Den Achsring bekommt man einzeln zu kaufen und kann damit die externe Schaltansteuerung ersetzen.
Wobei sich die Faltenwürmer durch die Hitze der Bremsscheibe verformen, daher habe ich sie entfernt und durch Zugeinführungen mit Dichtungen ersetzt. Meine Zugtrenner wiegen nur 2 g und haben Oringe, die Originale wiegen 7,8 g und das klappert im Gelände.




Für die interne Schaltansteuerung benötigt man einen Zuggegenhalter am Rahmen. 




Bei Moppel sind die Schaltzüge im Rahmen verlegt und laufen aus der Sitzstreben direkt in die Nabe, der Zuggegenhalter ist am Oberrohr, wo die Züge im Rahmen verschwinden.

Also ich gehe eher selten und auch nicht freiwillig im Matsch spielen, aber wenn das Bike eingesaut ist einfach abduschen.


----------



## Deepmudder (28. Dezember 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ...Meine Zugtrenner wiegen nur 2 g und haben Oringe, die Originale wiegen 7,8 g und das klappert im Gelände.
> 
> 
> Für die interne Schaltansteuerung benötigt man einen Zuggegenhalter am Rahmen.
> ...


Und gleich eine Batterie an Fragen:
a) Bezugsquelle 2g Zugtrenner?
b) Bezugsquelle Zuggegenhalter? (der von Rohloff?)
c) Führst Du beide Züge parallel in einer Hülle? (Auf dem Bild sieht die Umhüllung so dünn aus.)


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2020)

Zu a u. b: Ich habe im Keller zwei kleine Chinesinnen, eine Drehmaschine und eine Fräsmaschine, beide mit CNC-Steuerung. Damit drehe und fräse ich solche Kleinteile und muss keine Kompromisse machen.

Zu c: Ich habe einen Schaltzug entwickelt in dem beide Schaltseile laufen, mit einem Aussendurchmesser von 6 mm.


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. Januar 2021)

Ergon Griffe für das Bike von meiner besseren Hälfte 



nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huglradler (2. Januar 2021)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Ergon Griffe für das Bike von meiner besseren Hälfte Anhang anzeigen 1180281
> nice


Blaue Ergons sind immer schön.


----------



## Speedskater (7. Januar 2021)

Nach 13.800 km schaut die Zahnscheibe von Moppel so aus




Ich habe sie dann mal gegen eine Neue ersetzt.


----------



## Holland (7. Januar 2021)

Wieviele Riemen waren es für die 13800km?
Unter welchen Bedingungen wurden die gefahren, konkret Sand, Nässe, Modder?
Spürt man die Abnutzung irgendwie?


----------



## Speedskater (7. Januar 2021)

Die alte Zahnscheibe dürfte 6061er Alu sein und die Neue ist 7075er Alu. Mal schaun ob die länger hält.
Der Zahnriemen ist noch der 1. und der schaut noch gut aus.
Das Bike wurde hauptsächlich bei Trockenheit gefahren. Durch die Abnutzung läuft der Zahnriemen geschmeindiger.


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Januar 2021)

Gab paar Kleinteile da die OneUp Stütze an ein anderes Rad gewandert ist und die Kind Shock mit dem Auslöser unter dem Sattel irgendwie ungewohnt ist und wieder vom Lenker angesteuert werde sollte... Und zwar mit dem alten SR Suntour Hebel... 






Gut das ich nichts wegschmeißen kann.... 
Ist halt jedes Krankheitsbild anders


----------



## Deleted 216670 (30. Januar 2021)

Am besten find ich den Ergon 😉


----------



## Lenny911 (3. Februar 2021)

Hier gab es die nächste Upgrade Stufe. Nachdem Kassette und dadurch auch Freilauf schon auf Gx gewechselt wurde, nun noch der Rest. Schaut nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## klausklein (14. März 2021)

Neu  Garmin in 2XL


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. März 2021)

Jetzt weiß ich auch,warum die Lenker so breit geworden sind!
Irgendwo muß ja der 75“ Bildschirm hin!😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (14. März 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch,warum die Lenker so breit geworden sind!
> Irgendwo muß ja der 75“ Bildschirm hin!😂



Und im Kreffel-Bereich haben die Jungs dafür den Tria-Aufsatz reaktiviert... (Pro-Tipp!)


----------



## klausklein (14. März 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch,warum die Lenker so breit geworden sind!
> Irgendwo muß ja der 75“ Bildschirm hin!😂


 
Da hab ich ja noch Glück denn mit 680mm Lenker breite ist noch Luft für richtig breite Lenker.

Die manche schon jetzt brauchen.


----------



## Fatster (14. März 2021)

klausklein schrieb:


> Neu  Garmin in 2XLAnhang anzeigen 1227857



Wär ne (neue) Brille nicht billiger gewesen? 😜


----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wär ne (neue) Brille nicht billiger gewesen? 😜


Du brauchst (noch) keine Brille, oder Rainer?


----------



## Fatster (15. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du brauchst (noch) keine Brille, oder Rainer?


Püh! 
Das mit der „Gabelbrücke“ kann ja mal passieren 🙈


----------



## skaster (17. April 2021)

Nicht fürs Dicke, sondern fürs Halbfette:




Hätte lieber die Sunrace-Kassette erworben, vermutlich kann man aber im Moment einfacher ein Kernkraftwerk kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (13. Juni 2021)

Heute mal die noch herumliegenden Teile angebaut:

Preloadring in haltbar





Das Kettenblatt ist irgendwie vom rumliegen krumm geworden   





Und dann direkt mal testen. Läuft.


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (13. Juni 2021)

Frage eines Ahnungslosen: Sollte des Kettenblatt nicht so montiert werden das des Kurbelbild auf dem Kettenblatt von der Kurbel verdeckt wird? Oder gibts da bei Raceface irgendwas das ich verrafft habe?


----------



## skaster (13. Juni 2021)

Ich habe es so montiert, dass es hinten übereinstimmt.
Da kann ich es bei der Montage nämlich auch sehen.
Aber möglicherweise muss es ja vorne deckungsgleich sein, ich guck noch mal.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (13. Juni 2021)

Die RF Kettenblätter kann man auch um 180° gedreht montieren. Also je nach Offset als Boost oder Super Boost oder eben nur zum Kettenlienie optimieren. Bei der Montage der ovalen Kettenblätter muss die Markierung von der Pedalseite gesehen deckungsgleich zum Kurbelarm sein, nicht auf der Rückseite!
Sonst stimmt das Timing der ovalen Erhebungskurve nicht und der Effekt ist für die Tonne.


----------



## Bullbaer (3. Juli 2021)

Sixpack für nette Forenmitglieder. Nach 6 Monaten endlich eingetrudelt.


----------



## Bullbaer (6. Juli 2021)

Der Ergon war dann doch nicht passend wie die Faust aufs Auge  und zu guter Letzt das Kit für die guten Hope Bremsen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Juli 2021)

Nach ein paar Monaten Jumbo Jim (wirklich kein schlechter Reifen) war mir doch mal wieder nach einem wirklich fetten, aggressiven Profil...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Juli 2021)

Aus dem Sixpack,nehme ich an!?🙃


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Februar 2022)

Neuen Vorbau gegönnt😛


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Februar 2022)

Für schlappe 39,90€ bei Goldsprint Berlin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Februar 2022)

Das Pole hat nen kleines Upgrade erfahren. 
Chromag BZA Carbon, hatte noch nen 25% Gutschein der das ganze erschwinglich machte. 

Der vorherige Atlas mit 820mm war mir dann doch zu breit. 800mm passt für mich am besten.


----------



## Fatster (28. Februar 2022)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das Pole hat nen kleines Upgrade erfahren.
> Chromag BZA Carbon, hatte noch nen 25% Gutschein der das ganze erschwinglich machte.
> 
> Der vorherige Atlas mit 820mm war mir dann doch zu breit. 800mm passt für mich am besten.
> ...



… und „kürzen“ war unter deiner Würde??? 😳 😂 🍻


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Februar 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> … und „kürzen“ war unter deiner Würde??? 😳 😂 🍻


Ja das wäre mir einfach zu billig und prakmatisch 😉

Nein, bin über die Komforteigenschaften von Carbon sehr glücklich, man wird ja nicht jünger. Der Atlas ist halt nen Stocksteifer Alu DH Lenker, der wird auch nach dem kürzen nen Alu Lenker sein 🙈


----------



## Bullbaer (30. März 2022)

SW 8 für die WREN, Gegenstück am Multitool. Der einzig ware Stoff, Titan 😘


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. April 2022)

Schade, dass es sie nicht in orange eloxiert gibt, aber was willste machen...
Nase bissl voll gehabt von verklebten Ventilen, mal sehen ob die das besser können, ich denke schon!


----------



## chris4711 (1. April 2022)

Nicht so ganz günstig aber wenn sie dafür funktionieren, ist es ok. Probier sie halt mal aus.
Hab derzeit Ventileinsätze aus einer billigen 10er Packung von Amazon im Einsatz.
Bin ja nicht so für Wegwerfgesellschaft... aber da hatte es mich doch erwischt.
Nach einem ca. 3/4 Jahr werden sie aber jetzt etwas schwergängiger. Ein Tausch ist aber noch nicht erforderlich, bin also noch nicht bei Stufe "Nase voll" angekommen


----------



## Bullbaer (1. April 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1449869
> Schade, dass es sie nicht in orange eloxiert gibt, aber was willste machen...
> Nase bissl voll gehabt von verklebten Ventilen, mal sehen ob die das besser können, ich denke schon!


Gummi ab und nachträglich eloxieren.
www.fot.de würde ich mal anfragen 😉


----------



## bikebecker (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo 
Ist für das Halbfette 29x3.0, ich glaube es passt hier. 



 Ich denke das ist die aufwendig, schwere Verpackung.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## El_Topo (10. Juli 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Laufradtaschen gegönnt für gaaaanz dicke Reifen. Sowas gibt´s zwar kaum am Markt, aber durch Zweckentfremdung lässt sich da was machen.


...


Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 498894
> ...und noch genug Luft, dass der Reißverschluss locker zu geht.
> 
> Verarbeitung evoc-typisch sehr solide und auch sonst ein feines Teil.



Danke für den Tipp, die Sparvariante wäre *Ikea Dimpa für gerade mal 6€*, wenn auch nur für eher kleinere Reifen gedacht, will man sie nicht vorher entlüften. Für den demontierten Transport im Zug haben sie auf jeden Fall gut funktioniert! 
Auf dem Foto sieht man einen Gnarwhal 27.5x3.8., der 4.5er musste komplett abgelassen werden und ging nur knapp rein. Die Tasche ist 65x65cm, und leider weniger elastisch als erhofft.

Vielleicht ist das ja für den ein oder anderen interessant. Ähnlich preislich interessante Alternativvorschläge sind natürlich jederzeit herzlich willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Juli 2022)

El_Topo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wenn Ich meine Laufräder im Auto Transportiere , stecke ich sie immer in alte Bettbezüge 
Für Bahnreisen ist das natürlich nicht unbedingt sehr Praktikabel


----------



## Fatster (10. Juli 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wenn Ich meine Laufräder im Auto Transportiere , stecke ich sie immer in alte Bettbezüge
> Für Bahnreisen ist das natürlich nicht unbedingt sehr Praktikabel



Bettbezüge sind top für Laufräder 👍🏻
Und für den Rest gibt’s große pfälzische Papiermachermeisterplastiksäcke 🍻


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Juli 2022)

Heute gekommen   
Alex kann liefern 








						Terrene Johnny 5 Fatbikereifen
					

Oh  Johnny ! Endlich ist er da, der erste  5.0 Fatbikereife  n  ! Der  Terrene Johnny 5  ist gekommen um auch den letzten Millimeter…




					alexfatbikeshop.de
				




_



_


----------



## ShockRox_71 (30. Juli 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute gekommen
> Alex kann liefern
> 
> 
> ...


Bild auf Felge im Bike bitte!


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Juli 2022)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Bild auf Felge im Bike bitte!


Vielleicht hilft Dir ja das weiter :








						Im Vergleich: Terrene Johnny 5 vs. Schwalbe Al Mighty - FAT-Bike.de
					

Heute reden wir mal über ungelegte Eier. Oder besser: Eier, die zwar gelegt wurden, aber die man nicht haben kann. Denn der Terrene Johnny 5 ist derzeit spurlos vom Markt verschwunden, während der Schwalbe Al Mighty seine mächtigen Stollen gerade eben erst über den Horizont gereckt hat...




					www.fat-bike.de
				



Vorerst bleiben die Al Mighty`s bei meinem Radel noch drauf


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. August 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute gekommen
> Alex kann liefern
> 
> 
> ...


Da die künftige Verfügbarkeit ja ebenso schlecht sein wird wie bei all den anderen adipösen Reifen
hab ich mir auch mal nen Satz bestellt. Auf die Al Mighty warte ich ja sehnlichst im Handel.



ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Bild auf Felge im Bike bitte!


Kann ich Dir machen wenn angekommen auf ner DT Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikeleo (2. August 2022)

In der Tat der Alex kann Liefern  Einfach nur Fät 😂


----------



## fatbikeleo (7. August 2022)

Jetzt geht das aber Schlag auf Schlag 👍


----------



## klausklein (8. August 2022)

fatbikeleo schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das aber Schlag auf Schlag 👍


Oh schön, wo gibt es denn den Al Mighty zu kaufen?


----------



## fatbikeleo (8. August 2022)

Bei r2 Bike gab es die am Freitag noch. Jetzt stehen die auf Lieferdatum unbekannt 😞.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. September 2022)

Neue Nabe,neue Speichen....


----------



## chris4711 (24. September 2022)

...auf der Felge nen neuen Reifen (damit sich's reimt )


----------



## Fabeymer (27. September 2022)

Be- und Entschleunigungsbereich erneuert:










Hab Bock auf den Truck! 🥳


----------



## Bullbaer (27. September 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Be- und Entschleunigungsbereich erneuert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1558491
> 
> ...


Wird Zeit für Matsche und Schnee 🤘


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. September 2022)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für Matsche und Schnee 🤘


Hasse ich, aber dafür ist ja unser Fatbike eigentlich auch gedacht, unter anderem.
Aber ich mags lieber trocken mit dem Fetten


----------



## fatbikepeg (22. November 2022)

Mal wieder ne neue Lenkertasche.. 🤪
die Carradice Barley Bag..
Ich hab noch zwei schicke Aufnäher vorn aufgenäht. 🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (22. November 2022)

Neue Gabel neue Bremsen montiert.
GX AXS musst einfach sein 😎
Syntace Pedale aus dem Bestand
AM kommen morgen kommen dann auf Carbon LRS und  das Cockpit wird auf 77Designz umgestellt.
Bleibt die Frage nach absenkbare Stütze machen oder nicht


----------



## versteher (23. November 2022)

Ans Pole gehört sich ja eigentlich schon ein Dropper-Post 😉


----------



## the donkey (23. November 2022)

Heute gekommen und mit 1600gr sehr viel leichter als angegeben und das für 85€ pro Stück 😇😇


----------



## Berganbeter (23. November 2022)

Woher hast du die um den Preis? Danke!


----------



## the donkey (23. November 2022)

Kaufland online
Versand dauerte 2 Tage


----------



## MDewi (24. November 2022)

the donkey schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1590373
> Neue Gabel neue Bremsen montiert.
> GX AXS musst einfach sein 😎
> Syntace Pedale aus dem Bestand
> ...


… Dropper-Post machen ….


----------



## the donkey (24. November 2022)

Heute AXS bestellt 🤘


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. November 2022)

Öfter mal was Neues... Der Allmächtige ist jetzt auch auf meinem Echo angekommen. Looks nice! Und ließ sich supergut auf der HED-Felge montieren, ist mit einem satten "inflat-o-bam!" in die Felge geploppt. Das hatte beim letzten Reifen nicht ganz so gut geklappt...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Dezember 2022)

So das kleinste Paket fürs neue Dude kommt natürlich zu erst. Das richtig feine Zeug liegt mal wieder in einem DHL Container rum 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (11. Dezember 2022)

Kleiner Farbtupfer.





Zu Schade, dass es keine Hope Sattelklemme in 33mm Durchmesser gibt 😕.


----------



## versteher (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab mir jetzt für das Wednesday eine Vecnum tooLoc 34,9 mm Sattelklemme mit einem 14mm breiten Streifen aus 1mm starken Alublech passend gemacht.
Die Superstar-Klemme mit 33mm konnte vorher einfach nicht zum klemmen gebracht werden.
Die Vecnum klemmt jetzt ganz wunderbar!
Der "Trick" mit dem Blech-Shim sollte auch mit der Hope-Klemme funktionieren


----------



## Fatster (11. Dezember 2022)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Kleiner Farbtupfer.
> ….
> Zu Schade, dass es keine Hope Sattelklemme in 33mm Durchmesser gibt 😕.



Soll auch Pulverer geben, die aus ner schönen schwarzen (Surly) Klemme eine goldene (HOPE) machen 😜


----------



## mechatronixx (11. Dezember 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Soll auch Pulverer geben, die aus ner schönen schwarzen (Surly) Klemme eine goldene (HOPE) machen 😜


Das gefällt mir! Soweit habe ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## versteher (11. Dezember 2022)

+1 für gepulverte Surly-Klemme - da weiß man was man hat


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Soll auch Pulverer geben


Die ist auch noch aus Stahl, also Elox ist nicht. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (12. Dezember 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die ist auch noch aus Stahl, also Elox ist nicht. Oder?



Korrekt. Ist Stahl und ein Eloxieren daher nicht möglich. 

Würde lieber die Sattelklemme von Paul nehmen. Gibt’s in 33 mm und hat auch einen orangefarbenen Tupfer.


----------



## mechatronixx (12. Dezember 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Korrekt. Ist Stahl und ein Eloxieren daher nicht möglich.
> 
> Würde lieber die Sattelklemme von Paul nehmen. Gibt’s in 33 mm und hat auch einen orangefarbenen Tupfer.


Ich glaube da gibt es aber nur eine QR Variante, oder?


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Dezember 2022)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gibt es aber nur eine QR Variante, oder?



Si si.


----------



## Fatster (12. Dezember 2022)

Wieso sollte man die Stahlklemme nicht pulverbeschichten können? 😳
Denen gibst Du die Farbe vor, dann noch nen Klarlack drüber und dann hast Du den Goldton der HOPE! 
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


Du liegst richtig, denkst nur an das falsche. Elox geht nicht, also buntes Aluminiumoxid


----------



## versteher (12. Dezember 2022)

Dann muss der Surly Eisenklumpen halt schwatt bleiben 😉


----------



## versteher (12. Dezember 2022)

@mechatronixx :
Oder nimm die orange eloxierte Schraubklemme von Superstars... 








						Elite Seatclamp - Superstar Components
					

Elite Seatclamp




					www.superstarcomponents.com
				



... ob der Eloxalton mit Hope matcht, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Bei mir hat sie nicht gut geklemmt => Seatpost-Slipping
Und nichtmal Montagepaste und etwas stärkeres Anzugsmoment hat geholfen. 
Aber ist ja logisch... 
Bei einem Wednesday darf man keine Montage - Paste verwenden.
Das kann ja nix werden.


----------



## mechatronixx (12. Dezember 2022)

versteher schrieb:


> Aber ist ja logisch...
> Bei einem Wednesday darf man keine Montage - Paste verwenden.
> Das kann ja nix werden.


Der hat nen Augenblick gedauert 😂.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Dezember 2022)

Weihnachtsgeld wäre somit investiert 🤣🙈


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2022)

Fast gekauft, dann kurz nachgedacht  

Hat jemand die Dinger und weiß bis zu welchen Durchmesser die Klemmung im Lenker funktioniert.
Fahre einen Syntace Carbon und da ist der Innendurchmesser ja kleiner  






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (18. Dezember 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fast gekauft, dann kurz nachgedacht
> 
> Hat jemand die Dinger und weiß bis zu welchen Durchmesser die Klemmung im Lenker funktioniert.
> Fahre einen Syntace Carbon und da ist der Innendurchmesser ja kleiner
> ...


Ich fahre die. Welchen Innendurchmesser hast du denn. Die Stopfen decken gefühlt schon einen großen Bereich ab, aber darfst du in deinem Carbon Lenker überhaupt klemmen?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2022)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Ich fahre die. Welchen Innendurchmesser hast du denn. Die Stopfen decken gefühlt schon einen großen Bereich ab, aber darfst du in deinem Carbon Lenker überhaupt klemmen?



Ui, das ging aber schnell😲
Hab gerade nur ein Lineal zur Verfügung, aber es müßten 17mm sein. 
Zwecks Carbon mach ich mir keine Sorgen, da ein Aluklemmring für den Gegendruck am ODI Griff ist.

G.


----------



## mechatronixx (18. Dezember 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, das ging aber schnell😲
> Hab gerade nur ein Lineal zur Verfügung, aber es müßten 17mm sein.
> Zwecks Carbon mach ich mir keine Sorgen, da ein Aluklemmring für den Gegendruck am ODI Griff ist.
> 
> G.


Sollte gehen:




Eventuell brauchst du eine etwas längere Schraube:


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2022)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Sollte gehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1604260
> 
> Eventuell brauchst du eine etwas längere Schraube:
> ...



Superdanke für die schnelle Hilfe. Sollte also gehen  Längere Schraube wäre kein Problem.
Ist mir irgendwie zu kalt zur Zeit…gestern Minus 20 Grad in der Nacht. Aber Bedingungen gerade super.
Gleich mal die Bestellung aufgeben 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2022)

Paßt, wackelt und hat Luft  Auch in Syntace Carbonlenkern  
Blöderweiße regnets jetzt die nächsten 5 Tage durch und der Schnee wird Geschichte sein 







G.


----------



## ufp (28. Dezember 2022)

Sram X0 Trigger (statt Sram NX)


Und sehr griffige PNW "Plastik" Pedale:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (Samstag um 21:00)

Nachdem das Felt gelangweilt in der Ecke steht hab ich noch nen Satz skalpierte Apachen aufgetrieben. Erste Probefahrt war interessant, aber ich glaub mehr als Semmeln holen können die nicht. Mal schauen ob ich die mal aufn Trail schiebe 😂😂😂


----------



## Fatster (Samstag um 21:37)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Nachdem das Felt gelangweilt in der Ecke steht hab ich noch nen Satz skalpierte Apachen aufgetrieben. Erste Probefahrt war interessant, aber ich glaub mehr als Semmeln holen können die nicht. Mal schauen ob ich die mal aufn Trail schiebe 😂😂😂
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1615622


Sind die aus eBay Kleinanzeigen? Hatte ich auch ein, zwei Gedankengänge dran verschwendet. 😜 🍻 
Viel Spaß mit den Apachen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (Sonntag um 00:07)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sind die aus eBay Kleinanzeigen? Hatte ich auch ein, zwei Gedankengänge dran verschwendet. 😜 🍻
> Viel Spaß mit den Apachen


Tatsächlich waren die nicht aus eBay Kleinanzeigen 😝


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (Montag um 17:23)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Nachdem das Felt gelangweilt in der Ecke steht hab ich noch nen Satz skalpierte Apachen aufgetrieben. Erste Probefahrt war interessant, aber ich glaub mehr als Semmeln holen können die nicht. Mal schauen ob ich die mal aufn Trail schiebe 😂😂😂
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1615622



Cool aussehen tut's ja irgendwie schon mit den Slicks...da jetzt noch mattschwarze Carbonfelgen mit 'nem hohen Profil und den Schriftzug vom Reifen entfernen, dann weiß man auf den ersten Blick gar nicht mehr, wo der Reifen aufhört und die Felge anfängt.


----------



## ufp (Montag um 17:26)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> hab ich noch nen Satz skalpierte Apachen aufgetrieben.


Woher hast du die?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (Montag um 17:44)

ufp schrieb:


> Woher hast du die?


Hatte ich in einer FB Gruppe angeboten bekommen


----------



## the donkey (Gestern um 18:14)

Edles mit den neuen I9 Naben


----------



## Der Kokopelli (Heute um 08:35)

@the donkey Nice! Das sind doch die, die nur kurz im Dezember wieder aufgelegt worden sind, normalerweise bauen die ja keine Fat Hubs mehr...


----------



## the donkey (Heute um 09:51)

Genau so ist's 😉👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

